# Castles of France - Châteaux de France



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks @Feanaro


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Great pics christos! So well preserved castles, amazing!


----------



## Baboulinet (Nov 3, 2008)

Château d'Angers


----------



## Baboulinet (Nov 3, 2008)

château de Saumur


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Merci pour votre "aide"


----------



## caserass (Feb 16, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> *Chateau de Balleroy, Troyes*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Christos, le chateau de Balleroy is not in Troyes, it's in Balleroy 

It's a village closed to Bayeux in Normandy ! 

The same goes for the chateau de Laval which in Laval, the Mayenne is the river under the castle .

Anyway that's a very good topic ! keep posting!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

caserass said:


> Christos, le chateau de Balleroy is not in Troyes, it's in Balleroy
> 
> It's a village closed to Bayeux in Normandy !
> 
> ...


Thanks, i will edit... Troyes how far is from Balleroy? Because the info from flickr was saying Troyes...


----------



## caserass (Feb 16, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Thanks, i will edit... Troyes how far is from Balleroy?


I'd say about 500 km




> Because the info from flickr was saying Troyes...


I'm living closed to Balleroy, this castle is very well know in the region, especially because of the balloons, the guy made a mistake I haven't any other explanations but Mansart is a very famous architect of the 17th century (the architect of the King Louis XIV) maybe he made something in Troyes, I don't know ?

As for Laval mayenne, I told you it was a river,this is true, but it is also the name of the departement , actually I didn't think about that first, coz in France it's rare to say something like Laval, Mayenne or Balleroy, Calvados, to me this is an american way to use that form to talk about a city, maybe I'm wrong...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

caserass said:


> I'd say about 500 km
> 
> I'm living closed to Balleroy, this castle is very well know in the region, especially because of the balloons, the guy made a mistake I haven't any other explanations but Mansart is a very famous architect of the 17th century (the architect of the King Louis XIV) maybe he made something in Troyes, I don't know ?
> 
> As for Laval mayenne, I told you it was a river,this is true, but it is also the name of the departement , actually I didn't think about that first, coz in France it's rare to say something like Laval, Mayenne or Balleroy, Calvados, to me this is an american way to use that form to talk about a city, maybe I'm wrong...


Thank you for this info @caserass


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

New photos/nouveau photos de chateaux


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Montreal à Issac, Dordogne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/theomagaz/4061825219/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Sully-sur-Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/biron-philippe/4061154627/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Margeaix à Vorey-sur-Loire (Haute-Loire)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4058429403/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Sully-sur-Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/biron-philippe/4061908438/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau du Bouchet, Rosnay*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/marc-tailly/4078713252/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Cléron, Doubs*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/geoterranaute/4078663410/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Hierges, Ardennes*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/marc-tailly/4076133076/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Suscinio, Bretagne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pvallet_photos/4073535082/


----------



## 3dinge (Nov 18, 2009)

¡Fantastic photos of castles!


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

I loved all these castles...Amazing pics !!!! Congrats !


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Pesteils, Auvergne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ullij/4162563451/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Baville - Saint Chéron, Essonne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4162860414/


----------



## Aecio (Jun 13, 2008)

Wow, beatiful pictures, keep them cooming!! 
:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Merci Aecio... more photos to come


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Raray, Oise*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4174214238/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Raray, Tour de l'ancienne Orangerie du chateau*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4173462917/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau du Haut Koenigsbourg, Alsace*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bdpommier/4075829266/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau (fortress) de Pierrefonds, Picardie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sokleine/4171972873/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Jumilhac*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4174116874/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau (fortress) de Pierrefonds, Picardie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sokleine/4172727944/


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

La última foto esta tremendamente excelente.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ I am right, you said: last photos are excellent... well thanks for the comment :cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Versailles, avec la neige (with snow)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4192851563/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Versailles, avec la neige (with snow)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4193163302/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Antibes*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/laurapadgett/2581096623/
_musée picasso - museum of Picasso_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*La Chaume - Chateau Saint-Clair*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4188409858/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Bannegon*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dogeed/4187575748/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Durianne, Le-Puy-en-Velay*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/martin-m-miles/4169683920/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Bannegon*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dogeed/4186814315/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vieux chateau de Péronne, Picardie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sokleine/4178679338/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Fountainbleau, interieur photo*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ykplayground/4176938552/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*exterieur de chateau (Fountainbleau)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tado79/4175582091/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Fougères-sur-Bièvre*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4175307818/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Durianne, Le-Puy-en-Velay*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/martin-m-miles/4169683920/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Vincennes, avec la neige*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alaind20sn/4198636998/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Vincennes, avec la neige*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alaind20sn/4198634994/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> *Chateau de Versailles, avec la neige (with snow)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Christos, merry Christmas! :cheers:
Good series with snow-covered castles, I add these ones :

*Château de Blois.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4193006062/in/set-72157622893967277/

Château de Chantilly.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vincehardy/4203119170/in/set-72157622917427629/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^
Thanks charpentier, and Merry Christmas to all
Merci charpentier, Joyeux Noël à tous
:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau Royal d'Amboise - Indre et Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4197744224/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau Royal d'Amboise - Indre et Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4196987757/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Fort, Lourdes*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/patrick_perlas/3691850345/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Plus de nouveau photos (la semaine prochaine)
More new photos (next week)
:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Sceaux, Hauts-de-Seine*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ayushbhandari/2172625468/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de la Serre, Cambournet-sur-le-Sor*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/christophe-ramos/4222583988/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Maisons Laffitte, ile-de-france*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4221203027/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Chateau de Saumur*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4219331182/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de chambord*
avec les illuminations, Decembre 2009
with light decorations, December of 2009








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4217021628/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Prévanches*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4211921430/


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Waoo impresionantes.


----------



## Blacknights37 (Jan 7, 2010)

christos-greece said:


> *Chateau de chambord*
> avec les illuminations, Decembre 2009
> with light decorations, December of 2009
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4217021628/


Thank you for sharing this shot on this forum !
It was not easy to take because of the cold and many people around (and the lens).

Good night

Blacknights37


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Welcome Blacknights37, your photos are perfect  the way the lights mirror in the dark is great!

Castles of Normandy:

Château de *Ménilles*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/biron-philippe/4234783544/

Château d'*O*, in Mortrée








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wm_archiv/3062438821/

Château d'*Harcourt*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/biron-philippe/3860276814/in/set-72157621969895165

Château de *Beaumesnil*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2174119463/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2174126027/in/set-72157603658381921


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Prévanches (autre photo) Haute Normandie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4211145923/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Creully, Normandie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lcabello/4222769263/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tour à côté du Château de Chenonceau*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4222273887/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Barly, Nord-Pas-de-Calais*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4227592621/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Barly, Nord-Pas-de-Calais*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4227592597/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Barly, Nord-Pas-de-Calais*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4227592629/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Nemours (Seine-et-Marne)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4227000367/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Nemours (Seine-et-Marne)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4227000295/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Rambures*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mademoiselleboleyn/3867811047/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau, Fort Queyras (Hautes Alpes)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/g-alain/3404626162/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Rambures and Barly are two castles of my country Picardy :banana: Thanks! 
Note: A botanical garden, classified as _Jardin Remarquable_, surrounds the castle of Rambures - a rare example of fortress built of brick, here. 

*Château d'Esclimont*, in Saint-Symphorien-le-Château, Beauce.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4256746238/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3766990179/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/casaschmidt/2535770750/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3229632250/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

charpentier said:


> Rambures and Barly are two castles of my country Picardy :banana: Thanks!


Welcome, charpentier


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice pictures kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Merci 

More new photos to come soon, with more than 1 photo per post
Plus nouveau photos venir bientôt; avec plus photos per post
:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau (fortress) de Pierrefonds, Picardie*

Interieur et exterieur photos de chateau:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4211909282/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/merloc/4226398815/

Grand hall "Merlin"








http://www.flickr.com/photos/merloc/4222474816/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/merloc/4221713969/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau (fortress) de Pierrefonds, Picardie*

Continuer:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4211921634/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4211924388/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4211920826/


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Simplemente bellos.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Merci / Gracias


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Vincennes, Paris*

Exterieur et interieur photos de chateau:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/catukosh/4212467579/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4086289719/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tado79/4175527367/

Sainte Chapelle:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alaind20sn/3944060840/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4067881678/

vue aérienne de chateau:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vikingman/4267325244/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Manderen, Moselle*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4278675010/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4278678044/

*Chateau de Versailles, interieur*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4278682538/
_L'opéra royal_









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chogenbo/4276143726/

*Chateau de Cesseras*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/chez_loulou/4276893696/

*Chateau de Jumilhac, Dordogne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lemmerdeur64/4275437183/

*Chateau de Monrecour, Dordogne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/milandes/4269430675/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

The _Opéra Royal_ has reopened recently, as we can see, it is renovated now.
Monrecour under the snow is gorgeous! :cheers2:

My contribution: *Château de Béhoust*, Yvelines.









By: Henri Salomé (Wikimedia commons)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vue aérienne de Chateau d'If*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/artistofsouth/4280336240/

*Chateau de Chantilly, par nuit*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/themacdallas3/4280124960/

Chateau de Miniere (Loire Valley








http://www.flickr.com/photos/aocfinewines/4278689431/

*Chateau de Saumur*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4277346304/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4277345736/

*Chateau de Sercy, Bourgogne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/betsynewell/4275834034/

*Châtillon d'Azergues - Rhone*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4268792277/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Very good photo of Chantilly in ochre and blue! :cheers:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Les Grandes eaux nocturnes de *Versailles* - The grand evening fountain display

By Christophe Carassou









http://www.flickr.com/photos/xxxophe78/3717710830/in/set-72157621272252402









http://www.flickr.com/photos/xxxophe78/3772273397/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/xxxophe78/3695322004/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/xxxophe78/3758066405/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/xxxophe78/3704306529/


By oberon17









http://www.flickr.com/photos/oberon17/3852164731/in/set-72157622013414713


By Ganymede2009









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3769046588/in/set-72157618582333746









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3848067335/in/set-72157618582333746









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3791704845/in/set-72157618582333746


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome photos; tres belle charpentier :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau Duc des Bretagnes, Nantes (HDR)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicovangelion/4284561260/

*le chateau de Carcassone*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/philippeducloux/4282349155/

*Chateau de Miniere, vue aérienne (Loire)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/aocfinewines/4278722865/

*Chateau de Monbazillac, Dordogne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/emmanueldelaux/4262742650/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/emmanueldelaux/4261997623/

*Chateau de Chenonceau et le Jardin Diane de Poitiers, Indre et Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/en-pays-dhalatte/4247937888/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ The door of Monbazillac looks too small! xD


*Château de Champs-sur-Marne.*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bakou67/410159084/










Photo credit: Patrick Cadet


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks for the "help" charpentier, the facade of Château de Champs looks great


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Impresionante.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Merci beaucoup; plus photos en Jeudi


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Magnificent!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Chateau de Creuse, Somme*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mansart/4245533134/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mansart/4245534870/

*Chateau de Montal et jardins la chateau, Correze*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/aubergedescharmilles/4285149207/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aubergedescharmilles/4285153557/

*Chateau de Val en Mialaret, Correze*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/juliette-tentvakanties/4254333079/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/juliette-tentvakanties/4255099616/

*Chateau de Flamanville, Lot (Cahors)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pluribus/4273968176/


----------



## memoqro (Jul 29, 2008)

Those castles are so luxurious!, are a medieval treasure


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Chambord*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lisa_bolton/4292440542/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lisa_bolton/4292441042/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lisa_bolton/4291701437/

*Interieur de chateau de Versailles*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4289432501/
_Escalier de l'opéra royal_

*Chateau d'Ecouen, Musée de la Renaissance*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ray9/4290640959/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ray9/4291365318/

*Le Chateau de Meung-sur-Loire côté Parc*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/biron-philippe/4287915033/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/biron-philippe/4287921949/


----------



## RelaxInPireaus (Nov 2, 2008)

wonderfull !!!

I love all of them. I like when during TOUR DE FRANCE peloton is passing by different chateouxs and then i find them in Google Earth as I follow the cycling way. 


thats a simple fun


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

RelaxInPireaus said:


> wonderfull !!!
> 
> I love all of them. I like when during TOUR DE FRANCE peloton is passing by different chateouxs and then i find them in Google Earth as I follow the cycling way.
> 
> ...


Well, the idea of this thread "Castles of France - Chateaux de France" came from the Tour de France, because of the passing by different chateaux in France region


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Courances, Essonne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tourainesereine/4296517891/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tourainesereine/4297237334/

*Chateau de Valencay au petit jour*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4296947882/

Chateau de Romefort, Brenne








http://www.flickr.com/photos/linjohnpics/4296468078/

*Chateau de la Roche, La Vienne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidad64/4295508535/

*La chateau de Pompadour, Correze*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/michele_mp/4127959822/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/michele_mp/4142257538/


----------



## rincxy (Jan 17, 2010)

Good pic!


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ Welcome rincxi

The name of *Chambord* is from Gaulish _cambo-_ meander + _ritu_ ford
Some other pics of this castle :tongue2:

By: Cricri (Picasaweb)

















By: Daniel Schwabe








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dschwabe/1993458272/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Chateau de Launay, Normandie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4336021132/

*Chateau de Dampierre, Ile-de-France*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4082555372/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cinqseptembre/3946414541/

*Chateau de Dampierre-en-Yvelines*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3916479400/

*Chateau de Chambord*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/samiandbuckaroo9/4335826685/

*Chateau Rohan, Bretagne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4335395686/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4334648537/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Beautiful castles!


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

DRAWBRIDGES - Part One

*Haut-Koenigsbourg*, Alsace









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4034655065/


*La Hunaudaye*, Brittany









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ghislainedarmor/2725221722/


*Langeais*, Loire Valley









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4150380376/in/set-72157622788579679/


*Chamerolles*, Loire Valley









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jlphoto84/3968681692/in/set-72157622361626367/


*Plessis-Bourré*, Loire Valley









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dimilinchen/2860266027/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

DRAWBRIDGES - Part two

*Chaumont-sur-Loire*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sandraherrmann/2804536474/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3734593805/


*Fort-la-Latte / Château de la Roche-Gouyon*, Brittany









http://www.flickr.com/photos/souiky/2951681328/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3224452524/


*Vincennes*, Paris









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alaind20sn/225056368/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fact244/427164758/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

DRAWBRIDGES - Part three

*Carcassonne*, Languedoc









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gauiscaecilius/1679959/


*Mont-Saint-Michel*, Normandy









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gumy/3646782798/


*Pierrefonds*, Picardy









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3948017005/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3948017005/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau des Ducs de Bretagne, Nantes*

Exterieur et interieur photos du chateau:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicovangelion/4327539034/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alavaure/3969008310/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/valdeloire/4328130038/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nanick/4306118606/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/grenouille/4318566370/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cherokee44/4046517357/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3781267208/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Chatelet, Nemours*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4010420039/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4011187332/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4011163948/

*Chateau de Courances, Ile de France*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vivi78/4348321491/

*Chateau de Busset, Allier*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bercolly/4344997790/

*Chateau de Goville (Hotel), Normandie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/symbolesdefrance/4343935744/

*Chateau de Calviac, Languedoc*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexandre30/4334413315/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Malbrouck*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4346219641/

*Chateau d'Arques, Roussilon*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/montagne_pyrnes/4341434486/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/montagne_pyrnes/4341435348/

*Chateau de Vendée*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/philippehecquet/4340203024/

*Chateau Leroy - Quincy Sous Senart*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/zeiger/4338891296/

*Chateau de la Carriere , La Cropte (Aerienne)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4336909433/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Vincennes, Paris*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mksfca/4352174525/

*Chateau de Versailles*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kyaok/4336808552/

*La Chapelle-Réanville - le Chateau de Launay*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4336022766/

*Chateau de Tiregand, Dordogne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/chateautiregand/4332135997/

*Chateau de Obernai*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jimpix/2746444274/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Joux avec la neige (La Cluse-et-Mijoux, Doubs)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4355034458/

*Chateau de Graves, Aveyron*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4354211757/

*Chateau de Carrouges, Normandie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bcityreiter/4354056331/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bcityreiter/4354046367/

*Chateau de la Plinguetière, Loire Atlantique*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mancat49/4353889342/

*Chateau de la Tour du Puits (Massif du Mont-Blanc - Coise Saint-Jean)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/filoer/4352763813/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/filoer/4353458524/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Castelneau*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pierre62/4362240299/

*Le Chateau de Meung-sur-Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/biron-philippe/4360321444/

*Vieux Chateau de Montségur, Pyrenees*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4359731492/

*Chateau de Compiègne - Oise, Picardie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/en-pays-dhalatte/4359259962/

*Vue interieur de Chateau de Compiègne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/en-pays-dhalatte/4359263480/
_La galerie de Bal_

*Chateau Picon à Eynesse*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/otpaysfoyen/4358319557/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

I like the Château de Carrouge. :cheers: Some other views.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/annediwarole/2649591820/

Its châtelet:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4211108205/

Another châtelet, the one of Urville castle.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pluribus/2792653161/in/set-72157606145154969/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

In Normandy...

*Bimorel*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/76-81/3681946828/


*Bagnoles-de-l'Orne*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ricko800/3727274607/


*Château de Falaise*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/savasir/3942554563/


*Château du Champ de Bataille*









by: Anthony Penel (survoldefrance.fr)









Author unknown.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Chateau d'If, Marseille*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/francois-2/4278338537/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/francois-2/4278241487/

*Chateau de Falaise, Normandie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/humby/4266185004/

*Chateau de Chambord*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4368212083/

*Chateau de Azay-Le-Rideau, Indre-et-Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lemeur/4367504391/

*Le Chateau de Duingt, lac d'Annecy (Haute-Savoie)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/salocin51/4020712316/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Chambord par nuit*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mike_cayes_09/4372611720/

*Chateau de Villersexel en Haute-Saône*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bcityreiter/4370451900/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bcityreiter/4369705785/

*Chateau de Chenonceaux, Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/leungbird/4370377836/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/leungbird/4369630875/

vue interieur:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/leungbird/4370366656/

*Chateau du roi René d'Angers*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bcityreiter/4355917933/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Cheverny, Loire*

Interieur et exterieur photos:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/leungbird/4370269634/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/leungbird/4369522081/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/leungbird/4370268204/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/leungbird/4369513329/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/leungbird/4369516763/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/leungbird/4370264286/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/leungbird/4369507241/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/leungbird/4369498913/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau Bazoche en Morvan*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4378073193/

*Chateau Armieux - Palais de Justice (Bouches-du-Rhone - Salon-de-Provence)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/josenicolas/4377016646/

*Le Chateau des ducs de Bretagne, Nantes*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alponpon/4376219156/

*Chateau de Saint Germain en Laye, Paris*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/antonikon/4375664856/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/antonikon/4375664700/

*Chateau de Laval*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4372648434/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Saumur, Loire *








http://www.flickr.com/photos/terepedro/4381242023/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/terepedro/4381240927/

*Tour de Garde, Chateau de Malbrouck (Manderen - Lorraine)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fs999/4379088339/

*Chateau des Ducs de Savoie, Chambéry*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/omalorig/4378566334/

*Chateau de Carcassonne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/payscathare/4378320807/

*Le Chateau du Lude, Maine et Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/yourte-contemporaine/4382594614/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ It is not possible to see the photo of Le Lude, too bad because this castle is underrated.

Here, the two faces of Le Lude:










http://www.flickr.com/photos/nadiamercer/2559038001/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3435632666/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Merci charpentier


----------



## AAL (Sep 13, 2007)

:eek2::eek2::eek2: Wow! Lovely buildings! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you AAL :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Turpault, (Quiberon, Morbihan)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lemmerdeur64/4415750141/

*Chateau de Balanzac, Charentes*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4415009614/

*Grille du chateau de Versailles*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4413827013/

*Chateau de Rambouillet, Yvelines*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tahitipix/4413356571/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tahitipix/4414124362/

*Chateau de la Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ray9/4414199078/


----------



## South Central (May 20, 2009)

Château des ducs de Savoie, Chambéry, Savoie


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ Various styles for this castle difficult to photograph.



christos-greece said:


> No, until now  you mean the obelisk behind the building, in the forest?


Exactly, but here the obelisk seems put on the roof :lol:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Chantilly*, Picardy









http://www.flickr.com/photos/domainedechantilly/3455652671/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Two castles in Limousin:

*Vassivière*, in an island of Lake Vassivière









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2661037804/


*Boussac*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/by_irma/2636604365/


----------



## Olympique_Lyonnais (Sep 14, 2005)

Chateau de Thol, Ain










Chateau des Allymes (left), tour de St Denis, (right) , Ain









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4257071840/

Chateau des Allymes, Ain









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3875960170/in/set-72157622074286443/
Château de Bouligneux, Ain


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Great pics! :drool:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Thank you Olympique :cheers:

I add the *Château de Divonne*, Ain









by: coquet (Panoramio)


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

After the Grand evening fountain display here, I post a new series about Versailles: the ceilings.


Painted by Le Moyne, Salon d'Hercule








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ganymede2009/3616222250/


Chambre de la reine - Queen's bedroom








http://www.flickr.com/photos/popqz/444836151/


L'Opéra








http://www.flickr.com/photos/heybrian/248566853/


Salon de la paix








http://www.flickr.com/photos/poordancinggirl/4056965662/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomandjp/1152670648/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/feberdt/3694168236/


Galerie des Batailles








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vincemoblog/4042378068/


Galerie des Glaces








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vincemoblog/3507304269/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those new photos are really great, thank you very much :cheers:


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Awesome shots of the ceiling artwork at Versailles. :drool:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau du Pérennou, Bretagne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4100451006/

*Chateau de Tarascon, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wolfgangstaudt/2442289900/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wolfgangstaudt/2445162521/

*Chateau de Carrouges, Normandie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/biron-philippe/4423520832/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/biron-philippe/4422685305/

*Châtelet du Chateau de Carrouges*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/biron-philippe/4422687647/

*Chateau de Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4422284279/


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Simply impressive and amazing the Chantilly. Regards.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Merci beaucoup Jan


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Chailloué, Normandie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/biron-philippe/4426193279/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/biron-philippe/4426194451/

*Chateau de Montmuran, Bretagne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/agrippa/4426190821/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/agrippa/4426190197/

*Chateau de Carrouges, Normandie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/biron-philippe/4425531336/

*Chateau Fort la Latte, Plévenon*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pierre62/4421888475/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Chateau de Pablo Picasso à Vauvenargues, Aix en Provence*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/francois-2/4428208169/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/francois-2/4428210531/

*Chateau de Thierry (Hôtel de Ville), Champagne - Ardenne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alflauren/4428367864/

*Chateau de Chenonceau, Val de Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/olceka/4427399875/

*Chateau de Pau*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4428161778/

*Chateau de Saint Fargeau, Bourgogne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4426866869/

*Chateau de Versailles*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/crestan/4426093750/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau d'Amboise, Indre-et-Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/olceka/4430507952/

*Chateau d'Amboise, interieur*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/olceka/4429729371/

*Chateau de Gacé - Orne, Basse-Normandie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/biron-philippe/4430545056/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/biron-philippe/4429742417/

*Chateau de Gillevoisin à Janville-sur-Juine (Essonne)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4429764658/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4429754532/

*Chateau de Suscinio - Morbihan, Bretagne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4428942235/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau des Dugs en Bretagne par nuit, Nantes*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicovangelion/4434786735/

*Chateau de Chantilly, Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4435364638/

*Chateau de Cheverny*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4435361164/

*Chateau du Nouvion-en-Thiérache, Aisne (Picardie)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4434246767/

*Chateau de Montrottier, Haute Savoie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3156577677/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcel-more/84007447/

*Chateau de Bois-Thibault, Mayenne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/biron-philippe/4432451519/


----------



## Pedro Paulo Carreira (Jan 15, 2008)

La France, le plus belle pays de monde (un brezilien).


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Merci beaucoup :cheers1:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*I like the Chateau des Dugs en Bretagne in Nantes. Regards.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Merci, Jan


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau des Dugs en Bretagne, Nantes*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicovangelion/4438429208/

*Chateau de Chenonceaux*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/megan_mueller/4436495077/

*Chateau de Hauteville, Mayenne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/biron-philippe/4436302814/

*Chateau de Couterne, Orne (Basse-Normandie)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/biron-philippe/4436103572/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/biron-philippe/4435329981/

*Chateau de Plaisir, Yvelines*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4432099693/

*Chateau de la Bretesche, Loire Atlantique*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ruamps/2693077989/


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

Pedro Paulo Carreira said:


> La France, le plus belle pays de monde (un brezilien).


La France, le plus belle pays de monde (un _argentino_).


----------



## VWPowered (Mar 18, 2010)

hope people dont mind me adding this this list, my area doesnt seem so well covered 

Chateau de Puygilhem










Chateau de l'herm










Chateau du Repaire










Chateau de Beynac










Chateau de la Renaudie










Chateau de Commarque










Chateau de Nedde


















Chateau de Monteil










Chateau de Crocq










Verteuil-sur-Charente










Chateau de Bayers










Chateau de Excideuil










Chateau de Bruzac










well that's a start :nuts:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you very much -merci beaucoup- for the photos VWPowered :cheers:


----------



## VWPowered (Mar 18, 2010)

no problems i have many more, all taken by me between 2005 and 2010


----------



## VWPowered (Mar 18, 2010)

i just noticed it says at the beginning 1 picture per post.. opps the post above me had afew too :lol:

so back to one a post..

Chateau de St Germain de Confolens


----------



## VWPowered (Mar 18, 2010)

Segur le Chateau


----------



## VWPowered (Mar 18, 2010)

Chateau de la Chauffie


----------



## VWPowered (Mar 18, 2010)

Chateau de Rochechouart


----------



## VWPowered (Mar 18, 2010)

Rilhac-Lastours


----------



## VWPowered (Mar 18, 2010)

Abandoned Chateau just outside Queaux


----------



## VWPowered (Mar 18, 2010)

Parc Reynou Zoo (Domine du Reynou)


----------



## VWPowered (Mar 18, 2010)

Chateau & Tower Ruin in Piegut-Pluviers


----------



## VWPowered (Mar 18, 2010)

Montignac-Charente


----------



## VWPowered (Mar 18, 2010)

Châtelet d'entrée de l'ancien château de Matha


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Monteynard à La Buisse (Isère)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4469296512/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4469298290/

*Chateau de Ferrieres en Brie, Paris*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gkristo/4467945599/

*Chateau des dugs en Bretagne, Nantes*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/maiclo__1001/4468141586/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/maiclo__1001/4468143632/

*Chateau de Sainte Julie - Ain, Le Bugey*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4467326689/

*Le chateau de la Roque-Baignard, Normandie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/michele_mp/4466864149/


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

Si joli! Merci pour partager!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau d'Essalois, Rhone-Alpes*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4470590639/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4470541445/

*Chateaux de Chatellerault, Angouleme*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jogaragasteiz/4470030974/

*Chateau d'If, Marseille*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/amberinsea/4469342898/

*Chateau de Chazey sur Ain, Le Bugey*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4468094214/

*Chateau de Valence-en-Brie, Ile-de-France*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pigeonniers_hr/4467148558/

*Chateau de Septême, Isère*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4465420726/


----------



## Derbedeu (Jun 27, 2009)

Just spent about half an hour going through this thread. It was a very enjoyable half an hour. :yes: 

Simply Beautiful and astounding castles! 

And an excellent thread. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@Derbedeu: Thank you very much/merci beaucoup :cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Blois, Loire*

Interieur photos de chateau:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4478870034/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4478867644/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4478243893/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4478868758/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4478871690/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4478868524/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4478243661/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau Meillant - Le Cher*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4479910778/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4479284365/

*Chateau de Balleroy, Normandie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4478475565/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4479102378/

*Chateau de Saint Florent sur Cher*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4477351232/

*Chateau de Suscinio, Bretagne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4473558166/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Gisors dans L'Eure, Normandie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/catiie/4485425726/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/catiie/4485407892/

*Chateau de Balleroy, Normandie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3701846433/

*Le chateau de Châteauneuf-le-Rouge, Provence-Alpes-cote-d'Azur*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3702918691/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3702917357/

*Chateau de Montbrun, Limousin*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/quimbahi/2865544307/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Fleury-la-Forêt, Haute-Normandie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4492709906/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4492037591/

*Chateau de Villebon, Eure-et-Loir*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/biron-philippe/4491337554/

*Chateau de Pichon, Longueville*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4491181982/

*Chateau de Beaumesnil, Normandie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lens_buddy/4490858184/

*Chateau de Latour*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4490874011/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Valence Jujurieux - Ain, Le Bugey*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4497484338/

*Chateau Le Lude, Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ullij/4496629518/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ullij/4495986637/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ullij/4495986129/

*Chateau de Commarque, Dordogne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4494746762/

*Chateau de Varey - Ain, Le Bugey*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4497495150/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Ambleville, Val d' Oise*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4500266414/

*Chateau de Jujurieux - Ain, Le Bugey*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4496846795/

*Jardins à chateau de Versailles*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1572645228/

*Chateau de Vaux le Vicomte, interieur*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ranopamas/243756288/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ranopamas/243756253/

*Chateau de Verteuil-sur-Charente*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tourainesereine/2864366019/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Chambord près de Blois*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/namiro/4504828084/

*Chateau de Fléchères (Fareins - Dombes), Ain*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4502975249/

*Chateau de Saint-Germain de Livet (Pays d'Auge), Normandie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/biron-philippe/4502882321/

*Chateau de la Brunerie, Voiron (Isère)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4502857285/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4502820125/

*Chateau de Pau*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kumataromago/4498299592/

*Chateau de la briantais, St. Malo*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/maloevane/2920465943/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau Marais Poitevin, Campagne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/philippehecquet/4338245793/

*Chateau de Chambord*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dokuvi/4505911231/

*Chateau de la Charrière, La Buisse (Isère)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4506074146/

*Chateau de l'Hermine, Morbihan (Bretagne)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/unautreboutdumonde/4505785530/

*Chateau medieval de l'Abergement de Clémenciat - Ain, Dombes*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4506443648/

*Chateau de Vadencourt, Aisne (Picardie)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4435109002/

*Chateau de Pierrefonds, Picardie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/catiie/4394716271/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Pondron, Picardie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rikyu/4508305355/

*Chateau de Dorgeoise, Coublevie (Isère)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4507552603/

*Chateau de Menthon St Bernard, Haute Savoie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/laurent_lamacz/3795218401/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cso2008/2830628191/

*Chateau de Carrouges, le Châtelet (Normandie)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/michele_mp/3180810810/

*Chateau - Musée départemental de l'Oise, Beauvais*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ranopamas/778406142/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Demptézieu, St-Savin (Isère)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4515268864/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4511804980/

*Chateau de Cervières*








http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2104/4514322608_d30f03dd33_b.jpg

*Chateau de la Baume, Lozere*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4511526585/

*Chateau de Thiverval-Grignon, Yvelines*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/biron-philippe/4510236513/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/biron-philippe/4510235225/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Chastellux, Morvan, Nièvre (Bourgogne)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4520246920/

*Chateau de Chaillouvres à Chaneins - Ain, Dombes*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4518304821/

*Chateau de Thézieu, Bourgoin-Jallieu (Isère)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4518610106/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4517973075/

*Chateau de la Buzine, Marseille*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/artistofsouth/4517626855/

*Chateau de Chenonceaux, Indre-et-Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4517380528/

*Chateau de Pont de Veyle - Ain, Bresse*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4515578143/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de najac (Aveyron)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lionfranc37/4346212174/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jpazam/4085391136/

*Le chateau de St Rémy, Aveyron*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gislaadt/4215709699/

*Chateau de Peyrelade, Aveyron*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/catherinecaf/4500645651/

*Chateau de Vezins-de-Lévézou, Aveyron*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3839109761/

*Chateau des Bourines, Aveyron*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/david-farreny/2368789655/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Tuboeuf, Orne (Normandie)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/biron-philippe/4530638927/

*Chateau de Bouligneux, Dombes*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4528516439/

*Chateau de Crolles dit de Bernis, Crolles (Isère)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4528338439/

*Le Pont au Chateau de Carcassonne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4530880896/

*Chateau de Beynac, Dordogne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mksfca/4527345798/

*Chateau de Pau, Pyrenees Atlantiques*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/m0ietcesttout/4526600942/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau du Bec, Seine-maritime*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4494157151/

*Chateau de Clères, Normandie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/barnie1/4423885667/

*Chateau de Bosmelet, Seine-maritime*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mansart/4432831956/

*Chateau du Golf de Saint-Saens, Seine-maritime*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/barnie1/4391908510/

*Chateau de Martainville, Normandie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/barnie1/4357076732/

*Chateau des Ducs de Joyeuse à Carcassonne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/natureloving/4534223868/

*Chateau d'If, Marseille*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/amberinsea/4469343822/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Val, Auvergne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nounours15/4267182854/

*Chateau de Pesteils, Auvergne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ullij/4163327404/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ullij/4162563451/

*Le Chateau d'Auze, Auvergne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3251468415/

*Chateau de Florac, Languedoc-Roussillon (Lozère)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/martin-m-miles/4535714265/

*Chateau de la Caze, Languedoc-Roussillon (Lozère)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/martin-m-miles/4535355419/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Budos (Gironde)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tourainesereine/4539911619/

*Chateau de Versailles*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nealhumphris/4539984979/

*Chateau de la Clayette, Bourgogne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4539177670/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4538543091/

*Chateau de Thorey-Lyautey, Meurthe & Moselle*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4533469715/

*Chateau de Tuboeuf, Orne (Normandie)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/biron-philippe/4530638927/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

superb thread, I'm amazed by the variety of castles:cheers:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Very nice the Chateau de Versailles and beautiful the Chateau de la Clayette. All castles are really awesome. Regards.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Rambures, Somme*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4542116247/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4542747812/

*Chateau de Brochon*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/joce-v/2789886625/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/joce-v/2789885021/

*Chateau de Chalmazel, Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bercolly/4504204898/

*Chateau de la Vaureille, Limousin*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3260016026/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le chateau de Solliès-Pont, Var*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4540622045/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4540621541/

*Chateau de Commarin, Bourgogne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4546124124/

*Chateau de Versailles*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikimito/4544459016/

*Le chateau de Miromesnil, Normandie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2803173573/

*Chateau de Dieppe, Normandie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/76-81/4457623272/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Margon (Hérault)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4368058705/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4368805370/

*Chateau de Clermont à Chirens (Isère)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4550255908/

*Chateau (Hotel de Ville) de Angouleme, Charente*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/marsupilami92/3877737507/

*Chateau de La Rochefoucauld, Angouleme*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/davearquati/2793692616/

*Le Chateau d'Angers par nuit*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/etienne_valois/4542598817/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/etienne_valois/4542599001/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Fontainebleau*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jmaximus/4554140843/

*Chateau de Brissac, Angers*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnekaminski/4551790145/

*Chateau de l'Echelle, Ardennes*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4551722635/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4552362624/

*Chateau de Fourchaud, entre Besson et Bresnay dans l'Allier*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeanlouis_zimmermann/3094682145/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1982251695/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Marault, commune de Bologne (Haute-Marne)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4528673339/

*Chateau de Fontainebleau*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cloakndagger/4539246846/

*Chateau de Clérans, Saint-Léon sur Vézère (Dordogne)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lemeur/4557624109/

*Chateau de Pont-Saint-Pierre, Eure (Haute-Normandie)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/biron-philippe/4556753963/

*Chateau de Rambouillet*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4554830842/

*Chateau de Carcassonne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ruben-vicente/4551952365/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Pichon-Longueville, post #329, has a great presence.

This is the *Château d'Aiguines*, in Provence:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/toftof91/3950905717/


----------



## Caravaggio (Oct 17, 2009)

Great pics everyone french castles are among the most beautiful in the world along with German and Italian ones.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you charpentier and Caravaggio :cheers1:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ you're welcome. :cheers2:

Caravaggio, glad to see you back 

*Château de Josselin*, Brittany.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/markbdixon/3934400254/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Merci beaucoup :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Chambord, Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4562163205/

*Fort, chateau du Taureau, Bretagne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3148519790/

*Chateau de Rauzan, Gironde*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tourainesereine/4558140432/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tourainesereine/4558090656/

*Chateau de Cadillac, Gironde*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tourainesereine/4545240027/

*Chateau de Tastes, Sainte Croix du Mont (Gironde)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tourainesereine/4540208590/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Haras du Pin, Orne (Basse Normandie)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/biron-philippe/4565196180/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/biron-philippe/4564565339/

*Chateau de la Bourbansais, Bretagne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ullij/4565012848/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ullij/4565017000/

*Chateau de Beaufort-en-Vallée, Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/yannbreizh/4564394694/

*Chateau de Cisai-Saint-Aubin, Orne (Basse-Normandie)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/biron-philippe/4563957718/

*Chateau de Bourg-Saint-Léonard, Orne (Basse-Normandie)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/biron-philippe/4563843666/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Remaisnil, Somme*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4566862223/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4565614478/

*Chateau de Chenonceau*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ray9/4566213499/

*Maison forte - chateau de Rumigny, Ardennes*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4566164871/

*Chateau d'Angers par nuit*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pgauti/4566162596/

*Chateau de Falaise, Calvados (Basse Normandie)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/biron-philippe/4564661065/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ La Bourbansais has amazing roofs xD


*Château du Haut-Buc*, in Buc, Île-de-France









yann78 (Panoramio)


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Château de Salses*, Roussillon









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kapormes/3777175652/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Balleroy, Calvados (Basse Normandie)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/biron-philippe/4569900711/

*Chateau de Vaire-le-Grand, Vaire-Arcier (Doubs)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4570491740/

*Chateau de Blois*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/aelo/4568385559/

*Chateau de Chambord*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/aelo/4568384027/

*Chateau de Carcassonne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4567633733/

*Chateau de Chaumont*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/aelo/4568386363/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you for the comment Jukrapp, but please you dont need to re-quote the all post with the photos... :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Losse, Aquitaine (Dordogne)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lemeur/4575205494/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lemeur/4574571709/

*Chateau de la Fleunie (Hôtel, Restaurant), Dordogne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/touristic32/4573784735/

*Le chateau des Mesnuls, Yvelines*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ganymede2009/4574200964/

*Parc du chateau de Versailles*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4571534332/

*Le Chateau de Pau, Pyrenees Atlantiques*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jpazam/4570202399/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Drancourt, Picardie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/c-l-english/4577264809/

*Chateau de Beaumesnil*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ray9/4575131241/

*Chateau de Roqueperlic, Noailhac*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4575248250/

*Ruines du Chateau de la Rivière, St-Fromond (Basse Normandie)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/biron-philippe/4575429665/

*Chateau - domaine de Vadancourt,Maissemy*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4574619707/

*Chateau d'Alteville, Moselle*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4575246604/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Puivert*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ceriser02074/4580615321/

*Chateau de Rambures, Picardie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/c-l-english/4580334679/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/c-l-english/4580333321/

*Chateau de Long, Picardie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/c-l-english/4580967236/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/c-l-english/4580338443/

*Chateau de la Servayrie, Lot*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gislaadt/4579253115/

*Ruines du Chateau de Beaumont-le-Richard, Basse Normandie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/biron-philippe/4579559484/


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Beautiful thread, Christos! :happy: I keep forgetting to check it out. Sorry. 

Wonderful collection of photos indeed. There is much to be very proud of here.


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Versailles*, part three : marble and gold

Part 1: Grand evening fountain display #185
Part 2: Ceilings #271 & #272










http://www.flickr.com/photos/jamiejaim/3020873302/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/stuartyork/1839767027/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/adele-lemon/3655760527/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/andreakirkby/505478585/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/peter62/4395068609/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/mamnic47/4441053536/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeremyflavien/4367119577/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/ganymede2009/4459515691/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very nice photos from Chateau de Versailles, charpentier... thanks


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau des ducs de Bretagne, Nantes*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/aelo/4585309266/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aelo/4585309326/

*Manoir (chateau) d'Argouges, Calvados (Basse Normandie)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/biron-philippe/4584708824/

*Chateau de Montal, Dordogne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/carolemeur/4583668054/

*Chsteau d'Eu, Normandie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4583629732/

*Chateau du Vaumicel à Vierville-sur-Mer, Basse Normandie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/biron-philippe/4582121598/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Creully, Calvados (Basse Normandie)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/biron-philippe/4587074720/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/biron-philippe/4587076104/

*Chateau à Parc de Sceaux, Ile-de-France*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4585989785/

*Chateau du Haut Buc, Ile-de-France*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ganymede2009/4582928623/

*Chateau de Rambures, Picardie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/c-l-english/4580963388/

*Chateau Comtal, Carcassonne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4579241438/


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm speechless! Those constructions are just delightful.


----------



## Caravaggio (Oct 17, 2009)

Great pics and great chateaux


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

:bow::bow::bow:


opcorn:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you very much for the comments :cheers: more next...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau des Comtes de Toulouse (tour de l'Horloge)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4588575223/

*Chateau de Fontaine-Henry, Calvados (Basse Normandie)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/biron-philippe/4588915790/

*Chateau de Bois les Pargn, Aisne (Picardie)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4588853418/

*Chateau de Malbrouck*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4493155681/

*Chateau de Remaisnil, Somme*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4565614952/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4564985807/

*Chateau de Compiègne, Picardie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4551572213/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Noyelles-sur-Mer, Picardie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/c-l-english/4595170105/

*Chateau de Montal près de Saint-Céré*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4595034429/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4595034739/

*Chateau de Kaysersberg, Alsace*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lemmerdeur64/4594458589/

*Chateau de Chamarande*








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3372/4593124556_b3213953ab_o.jpg

*Chateau de Fougeres, Bretagne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4592898459/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Interieur du Chateau de Versailles*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ganymede2009/4598484802/

*Chateau de Amboise, Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ray9/4597680873/

*Chateau de Fénelon, Dordogne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4598119714/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4597504239/

*Le chateau de Castelnaud, Dorgogne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4597965964/

*Chateau de Corgeval - Saône et Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4596156717/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

There is a problem with flickr; i hope to solve the problem soon...

Merci


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Château de Fougères*, Brittany









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nr53/4404553752/in/set-72157623262461680/


Another Breton castle: *Château de Vitré*









http://img140.imageshack.us/img140/7303/2588857465c586029b79b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de La Roche Guyon*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/annienoelle/4604409341/

*Chateau de la Caze, Tarn*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/janinemassey/4604899958/

*Chateau de Chambord, Loire-et-Cher*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dolcedanielle/4603235849/

*Chateau d'Esnes, Nord*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4600331445/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4600331459/

*Chateau de Lunéville, Lorraine*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lemmerdeur64/4600208399/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le chateau d'Esnes en Noir et Blanc, Nord*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4607247262/

*Chateau de Ambleville, Normandie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/annienoelle/4605074724/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/annienoelle/4605101520/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/annienoelle/4605076486/

*Chateau - Fort National (St. Malo)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/codespoti/4519709715/

*Chateau - Fort Vauban, Charente*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/llansades/4466092719/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Chaulieu, Normandie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4681947213/

*Chateau de Bricot-la-Ville, Puy-en-Valey*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4681783437/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4682413252/

*Chateau de Val, Puy de Nancy*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4681763183/

interieur de chateau de Val:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4682395368/

*Chateau de La Rochelambert, Puy-en-Valey*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4681750153/

*Chateau de Lavoute Polignac, Puy-en-Valey*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4681755627/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Chateau Ducal, Caen (Basse Normandie)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4684152037/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4685612876/

*Château de Rambouillet, Yvelines*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4685566760/

*Chateau de la Roche Courbon*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4685581784/

*Le Chateau de Givenchy-le-Noble, Pas de Calais*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4685544090/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4684914029/


----------



## Henry IV (May 22, 2010)

:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Merci beaucoup pour votre comment Henry :cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Amboise, Le Mans*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/robertopastor/4692271737/

*Chateau de Maintenon, region Parisienne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/antonikon/4691098315/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/antonikon/4691730498/

*Chateau de Chaumont, Indre-et-Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonnyvargazz/4689334480/

*Chateau de Monfort, Canoe (Dordogne)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/battenkill/4688217248/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/battenkill/4688218570/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Vincennes, Paris*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alaind20sn/4693662058/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alaind20sn/4693660194/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alaind20sn/4693656854/

*Chateau de grosmesnil, Normandie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/eric_taleux/4692999696/

*Chateau de Comtal, Carcassonne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/peppertouch/4688161690/

*Chateau de Beauregard, Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sparklingit/4686361952/

*Le Chateau de L'Eclair, Rhone*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/filoer/4684844447/


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Stunning :cheers:!


----------



## Henry IV (May 22, 2010)

:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le chateau de Septème, Rhone*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lagrenadine/4699457937/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lagrenadine/4699458375/

*Chateau de Verseille, commune de Saint-Étienne-de-Vicq (Auvergne)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/renaud-camus/4699319667/

*Chateau de Rambouillet, Yvelines*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4697089563/

*Chateau de Pierrefonds, Picardie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/souiky/4697347882/

*Chateau de St Nicolas, Mayenne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4695940751/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Médocain, Aquitaine*








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4702330673/

*Chateau de Aiguines*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4701479492/

*Chateau de Chantilly, Picardie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kitmasterbloke/4700594798/

Le Stables:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kitmasterbloke/4699921807/

*Chateau de Pierrefonds (interieur), Picardie *








http://www.flickr.com/photos/souiky/4696631957/

*Chateau des Ducs de Bretagne, Nantes*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicovangelion/4703348442/


----------



## Henry IV (May 22, 2010)

:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Murol, Puy de Dôme*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lomyre/4705465745/

*Chateau de Cheverny, Loire-et-Cher*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dolcedanielle/4705718920/

*Chateau de Bagnols, Rhone*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4703901022/

*Chateau de Virieu*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/julieswright/4700974795/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/julieswright/4700979883/

*Chateau de Montfort, Aquitaine*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tydezworld/4647645412/

*Chateau de la Valénie, Dordogne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/spoutnik53/4682497210/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Suscinio, Bretagne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cloppy/4708516231/

*Chateau d'Allemagne en Provence*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4706860178/

*Le chateau de Foix, Pyrennes*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/plant-hunter/4691129192/

*Chateau de Gevrey-Chambertin, Bourgogne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lemmerdeur64/4681549918/

*Chateau de Thoiry, Yvelines*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/biron-philippe/4464662689/

*Chateau Des Ducs De Bourbon, Montluçon*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jackduvr/2361835988/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau le Lude, Mayenne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4712302963/

*Chateau Le Valliere, La Rochedain (Mayenne)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4712298635/

*Chateau de Rochebonne, Theizé (Rhône)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4712194598/

*Chateau de la Reine Blanche, Ile-de-France*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/etnobofin/4712182448/

*Chateau de Versailles, interieur*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dreamrealm/4710658131/

*Chateau de Marqueyssac, Aquitaine*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/montestier/4709614003/


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Wow, they're so pretty and so many that it's almost like flowers blossoming on spring!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Noirmoutier*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cyann90/4716145145/

*Chateau de Oingt, Beaujolais (Rhône)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4714976247/

*Chateau d'Anjony, Auvergne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4714957170/

*Chateau de Grolejac, Aquitaine*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/montestier/4693980075/

*Chateau de Fenelon, Dordogne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4598119714/

*Chateau de Salignac, Perigord*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pierre62/4353397802/

*Chateau de Fère, Aisne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4708681112/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Fléville, Nancy (Lorraine)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/carine_and_tom/4723388323/

*Chateau de Beynac, Dordogne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4723528034/

*Chateau Fort de Lourdes*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/underthemoonjp/4721293798/

*Chateau de la Briantais à Saint Malo*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4720595666/

*Le Chateau de Henu, Pas de Calais*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4720457916/

*La Tour des Marques, Chateau de Chenonceau*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/samuel-pasquier/4719942188/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Rambures, Somme*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4727436494/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4727435234/

*Chateau de Landal à Broualan, Bretagne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4725367322/

*Chateau de Bois Fevrier à Fleurigné, Bretagne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4725365096/

*Chateau du Gué-à-Tresmes, Congis-sur -Thérouanne (Seine-et-Marne)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/renaud-camus/4723698661/

*Chateau de La Rochepot, Bourgogne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/zarathoustra/4072047644/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Castelnaud*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/aaronchynn/4727650697/

*Chateau de Beynac, Dordogne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/aaronchynn/4727650691/

*Chateau de Sedan, Ardennes*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4650875620/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4650876726/

*Chateau d'Etchauz à St Etienne de Baigorry*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4138752308/

*Chateau d'Annecy, Rhone-Alpes*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/twiga_swala/4519969513/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/twiga_swala/4490200096/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Menthon, Lac d' Annecy*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/marthasadie/4743826104/

*Chateau de Val*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4743139951/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4743780262/

*Chateau de Bienassis, Bretagne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4742970681/

*Chateau de Cheverny, Val d' Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4741962403/

*Chateau de Valencay, Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/djeaissia/4742034760/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Beynac, Dordogne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gavnosis/4833899562/

*Chateau Pichon-Longueville, Gironde*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/drewsmith/4831838385/

*Chateau de Rambures, Picardie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4831668324/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4831036889/

*Chateau de Brissac, Val d' Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mksfca/4828511304/

*Chateau de Chaumont-sur-Loire, Loire-et-Cher*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4827384033/

*Chateau de Bonaguil, Lot*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4826223487/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le chateau Renaissance de La Tour d'Aigues, Provence*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4836723455/

*Chateau de Chaumont-sur-Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4835101501/

*Chateau de Posanges, Côte-d'Or (Bourgogne)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/renaud-camus/4770248899/

*Chateau de la Bonde, Milly-la-Forêt (Essonne)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4834301815/

*Chateau de Amboise, Val d' Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dagma/4833650263/

*Le Chateau de Ribourdin, Bourgogne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4031149327/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Largoët, Bretagne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/krispix2007/4843135932/

*Chateau de Chenonceau par nuit, Val d'Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4841867674/

*Chateau - musee de Sceaux, Paris*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4840201985/

*Chateau de Laroque*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/quimbahi/4838152271/

*Chateau de Rambures, Picardie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4831661842/

*Vieux-Chateau de Laval, Mayenne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/raphaeljulde/4820443789/


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Fantastic collection, as always.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Kerjan, Bretagne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/oliver-m/4845911824/

*Chateau des Baux de Provence*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/myhsu/4845882252/

*Chateau de Pierrefonds, Oise*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/janetjj/4844211373/

*Chateau de Martragny, Normandie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/slagtenhelligko/4844118802/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/slagtenhelligko/4844122132/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/slagtenhelligko/4843198813/

*Chateau des Carmes, La Flèche (val d' Loire)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hansenne_robert/4843984509/


----------



## salcha00 (Jul 31, 2010)

Amazing castles. They say a lot just by watching them.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Priceless. . .


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Saint-Pierre-de-Manneville, Normandie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/australiansstudyingabroad/4847198275/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/australiansstudyingabroad/4847839482/

*Chateau de la Bonde, Essonne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4846212083/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4846185998/

*Chateau - Manoir de Ponsay, Cantonnay*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lifeofjer/4845978156/

*Chateau de Vergougnoux, Lozère*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexandre30/4845990686/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le chateau de Bertangles, Somme*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4853375304/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4852751825/

*La sérénade Royale de la galerie des glaces, Chateau de Versailles*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4853354882/

*Chateau de Breteuil, Yvelines*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4851507556/

*Chateau de Bort, St Priest Taurion (Limousin)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pascallacsap/4850898150/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pascallacsap/4850178641/


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Vive la France!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Oui! Viva la France


----------



## 925cali (Jun 30, 2010)

These are absolutely gorgeous. Thank you.
Articles on Education


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Fonscolombe, Provence*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/olivriuce/4859667881/

*Chateau de Lassay, Normandie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4860085506/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4859470055/

*Chateau de Kerguéhennec, Morbihan (Bretagne)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/danaea/4857639929/

*Chateau de Rambures, Picardie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4856347740/

*Chateau de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/theparkie/4855065872/

*Chateau de Trevignon, Bretagne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/r36ariadne/4854533896/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Beynac, Marqueyssac (Dordogne)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4862751186/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4862690178/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Mondoubleau, Loire-et-Cher*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/biron-philippe/4861576704/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Mondetour, Normandie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/barnie1/4846036504/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Caen, Normandie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/one-thirteen/4844556825/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Montfort sur Argens, Provence*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4842864575/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Vogues, val d'Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/polaroidium/4867728631/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Vaux-le-Vicomte, Paris*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/thanachaiw/4868264092/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Pierre-de-Bresse, Bourgogne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ptws/4865681332/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Josselin, Bretagne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sgua/4864567034/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Castanet, Lozere*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gelycentredumonde/4863897702/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Lavardens, Gers (Midi-Pyrenees)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lcabello/4863144931/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Longpra, St-Geoire-en-Valdaine (Isère)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4870388809/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4870395925/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Vizille, Isère*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mymotheroncemetabee/4869566615/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Vaux-le-Vicomte, Seine-et-Marne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4868624117/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Bormes, Côte d'Azur*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4869397966/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Pornic, Loire-atlantique*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4863786104/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Longpra, St-Geoire-en-Valdaine (Isère)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4874122235/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Rambouillet, Ile-de-France*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4872718682/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Maupas, val d'Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dodgemc/4872024411/in/photostream/

*Le chateau de Gordes, Provence*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4872920042/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Gisors, Normandie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/danaea/4865689211/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Fayrac, Dordogne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/macps/4862013600/in/photostream/


----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)

Just beautiful! Thank you for sharing. Vive la France!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Thoiry, Ile-de-France*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/xplicitcontent/4878960458/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/xplicitcontent/4878346341/in/photostream/

*Le chateau de Salignac-Eyvigues, Dordogne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4878039565/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Castelnaud, Dordogne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/paulmario/4877569835/in/photostream/

*Tour de la chateau de Chenonceau*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kaitlyngore/4877000897/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Malromé, Toulouse*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4876287149/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau Royal, Amboise*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotosjaume/4882110268/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Chaumont-sur-Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotosjaume/4881528485/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Brécy, Normandie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/secretgardens/4879521585/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Longpra, St-Geoire-en-Valdaine (Isère)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4878942181/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Pierrefonds, Oise*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gwmain/4878360268/in/photostream/

*Le Chateau de Saumur*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lou_simpson/4875905643/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Vaux le vicomte, interieur (Ile-de-France)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ganymede2009/4926892914/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Angers par nuit, val d'Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jtjfernandez/4926136439/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Challain la Potherie, Maine-et-Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nonsenz/4926661180/in/photostream/

*La facade du Chateau De Brissac, val d'Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4923967567/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Cléron, Jura (Bourgogne)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/camerone/4923347716/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Chambonneau, Gizay*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/biron-philippe/4923240810/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/biron-philippe/4923241520/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Chérisey, Lorraine*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/moselle-tourisme/4929220124/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Kerjean, Saint-Vougay (Bretagne)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/la_bretagne_a_paris/4929176678/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/la_bretagne_a_paris/4929175756/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Vizille, Grenoble*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4928228744/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4928228606/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Versailles, interieur*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pticrabe/4927147501/in/photostream/


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Magnifique!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Merci PG 

*Chateau de Tilques, Pas-de-Calais*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4933677921/in/photostream/

*Chateau de l'Eperviere, Champaigne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/markhsal/4934144604/in/photostream/

*Le Vieux Chateau de l'île d'Yeu (Ocean-atlantique)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/emvri85/4933222690/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Romorantin, val d'Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotosjaume/4932314705/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Fougères-sur-Bièvre, val d'Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotosjaume/4932594816/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotosjaume/4932002121/in/photostream/

*Le chateau de La Clayette en Bourgogne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sibourgdidier/4932142888/in/photostream/


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

:eek2:

Those castles are amazing! And Endless!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau d'Angles-sur-l'Anglin, Poitiers*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/biron-philippe/4936774201/in/photostream/

*Château de la Valette - Pressigny les Pins*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/desparlsp/4936001422/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/desparlsp/4936058456/in/photostream/

*Vieux Chateau de Arques La Bataille, Normandie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4935248067/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Fontainebleau, Ile-de-France*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mksfca/4935074665/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mksfca/4935665028/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Lude, Anjou*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/picture_lille/4935285582/in/photostream/


----------



## Jeanbonnau (Apr 9, 2010)

Le château de Saint-Fargeau dans le département de l'Yonne :




























Le château de Bazoches où vécut Vauban :


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau des Dugs de Bretagne, Nantes*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mjlmryan/4938707684/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Fléville, Lorraine* 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alainalele/4938932694/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alainalele/4938931224/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Touffou, Vienne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/biron-philippe/4937708363/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/biron-philippe/4937711173/in/photostream/

*Chateau d'Angles-sur-l'Anglin, Vienne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/biron-philippe/4937033157/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de la Motte Beaumanoir, Bretagne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gitesdefrance35/4945576810/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gitesdefrance35/4945575280/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Vaux-le-Vicomte, Seine-et-Marne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4944292227/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Dromesnil, Somme*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4944200943/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Lagord, Charentes-maritime*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cpqs/4943722473/in/photostream/

*Chateau de La Sône, Isère*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/m_a_r_m_o_t_t_e_3-8-2-6/4943223215/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de la Voute Polignac, Haute-Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/potirons/4948745914/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/potirons/4948724312/in/photostream/

*Le chateau des Halles, Rhone*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/filoer/4947235237/in/photostream/

*Chateau des Dugs en Bretagne, Nantes*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/atlantiscity/4946610524/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Commarque, Dordogne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/oliviermonbaillu/4945877971/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Losse, Dordogne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/oliviermonbaillu/4946461292/in/photostream/


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Great work with this thread, Christos! Wonderful collection! kay:


:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Merci beaucoup PG :cheers1:

*Chateau Logis de Roi, Amboise (Loire)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4951790240/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Hautefort, Dordogne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gwmain/4950537545/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Pauillac, Bordeaux* 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4950478359/in/photostream/

*Le chateau d'Abbadia, Hendaye (Pyrénées-Atlantiques)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4950301203/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4950257811/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Vendome, Pays de la Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/laurentdestrade/4948833114/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Versialles, le entree*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/eaj836/4955309595/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Vai, Auvergne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4955103920/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Trévarez, Bretagne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nadinebreizphoto/4954451033/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nadinebreizphoto/4955039590/in/photostream/

*Chateau de la Ferte, Saint Aubin*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4954108986/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Beynac, Dordogne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jpazam/4953028191/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Castelnaud-la-Chapelle, Dordogne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jpazam/4953628588/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Moux, Bourgogne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4959314416/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Richeux, Bretagne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/slice/4958654879/in/photostream/

*Chateau de la Forge, Dordogne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kamal_anwar/4958768772/in/photostream/

*Le Chateau de l'isle Adam, Ile-de-France*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pascal1102/4957406755/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Virieu-sur-Bourbre, Terres Froides (Isère)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4957223903/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4957219753/in/photostream/

*Les jardins du chateau de Varzy, Bourgogne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rmoisescot/4957256852/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Villandry, val d'Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/leandrosmoreira/4963397099/in/photostream/

*Chateau of Saint-Germain-en-Laye, Ile-de-France*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4961702975/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Cognac, Charente*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4960983189/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4960981245/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Virieu-sur-Bourbre, Terres Froides (Isère)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4960581885/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4960255647/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau La Tour de By, Bordeaux*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4964776791/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4964773441/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Chenonceau, val d'Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/leandrosmoreira/4963993739/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Marqueyssac, Dordogne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tim_mcmlv/4963772321/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Castelnaud-la-Chapelle, Dordogne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jpazam/4953037595/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Beynac, Dordogne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jpazam/4953028191/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Long, Somme*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4968101629/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4968709804/in/photostream/

*Les jardins et la chateau de Villandry*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mtashalocke/4968327169/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mtashalocke/4968923994/in/photostream/

*Les jardins et la chateau de Hautefort, Dordogne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/delmar2009/4968811990/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/delmar2009/4968814756/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/delmar2009/4968213193/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Villandry, val d'Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jordic/4973551382/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jordic/4972928261/in/photostream/

*Le Chateau d'Avauges, Saint-Romain-de-Popey (Rhône)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/filoer/4971030495/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Foix, Midi-Pyrenees*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pemisera/4971960316/in/photostream/

*Chateau De Chambord*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/desm52/4971445285/in/photostream/

*Le chateau de Ranchicourt, Pas-de-Calais*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4970919765/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Vincennes, Paris*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/patricklecuyer/4978271105/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Triac, Cognac*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/astridhagen/4977901050/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Saumur, Maine-et-Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/toftof91/4977734460/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/toftof91/4977124941/in/photostream/

*Chateau-Prieuré de Pommiers en Forez, Pays de la Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4976743385/in/photostream/

*Chateau de la Roche-Courbon à Saint Porchaire, Poitou-Charentes*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/paulsmeets/4975803617/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Pichon, Longueville (Bordeaux)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4982189832/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Martigne Briand, Pays de la Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sonicwalker/4980330695/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sonicwalker/4980918292/in/photostream/

*Le Chateau d'Usse, val d'Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alopezca/4980161936/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Dampierre, Ile-de-France*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4979229770/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4978622707/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4978623929/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Versailles,*

Exterieur et interieur photos du chateau...:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/claudio_mend/5043618183/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/leraminagrobis/5045162206/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ganymede2009/5046020993/in/photostream/
_Grand Cabinet de Madame Victoire_









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adrianhind/5044323622/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5043308577/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/myphotosbooks/5041225853/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andreapiattino/5040129022/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Malbrouck, Moselle (Lorraine)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/moselle-tourisme/5051257502/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Durtal, Pays de la Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/en-pays-dhalatte/5050238711/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Tramecourt, Nord-Pas-de-Calais*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vdbann/5050186483/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Mayraques*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5050132924/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Grosville, Pas-de-Calais*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5049025844/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Blois, Pays de la Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pedronw/5049612852/in/photostream/

*Chateau de la Hunaudaye, Bretagne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/oriannez/5047889275/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Beynac-et-Cazenac, Dordogne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/maska_29/5052298173/in/photostream/

*Vieux chateau de Najac, Midi-Pyrenees*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5051549531/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Cordés, Massíf central*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jordichueca/5051976264/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Carrouges, Normandie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/picture_lille/5005223576/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/picture_lille/5005222942/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Cornod, Jura*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/payslacsetpetitemontgane/5050180441/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ruines du chateau de Givors, Rhône*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5055519734/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Rambouillet, Ile-de-France*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/croaghaun/5055109592/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Val, Cantal*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jipi95/5048215350/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Saint Jean de Cole, Aquitaine*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bill_sundstrom/5044762167/in/photostream/

*Chateau de La Servayrie à Mouret, Midi-Pyrenees*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5041394103/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Montrozier, Midi-Pyrenees*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5042011908/in/photostream/


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

The architecture is just :drool:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Fills me with great pride..


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Coupiac, Midi-Pyrenees*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/martin-m-miles/5058517356/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/martin-m-miles/5058488390/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Montrottier, Haute-Savoie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/marco_ottaviani/5058344076/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Castelnau-Bretenoux, Midi-Pyrenees*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/riot/5057713779/in/photostream/

*Chateau de La Baule, Aubrac (Lozère)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/b_plessi/5057644879/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Clos de Vougeot, Bourgogne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5057572876/in/photostream/

*Le chateau de Sainte Suzanne, Pays de la Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dl-photo/5041006655/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

More chateaux tomorrow, demain  svp stay tuned...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de la Guignardière, Pays de la Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/en-pays-dhalatte/5070726723/in/photostream/

*Chateau de St. Suzanne, Pays de la Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/atlantiscity/5070025694/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Valençay, Indre-et-Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/andreu-fotos/5069418166/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Mont L'Eveque, Oise (Picardie)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/deepeephoto/5065675038/in/photostream/

*Chateau - fort de Lourdes, Midi-Pyrenees*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/raz1940/5063930017/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Clisson, Bretagne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/celinou68/4853655201/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/photologyst/5073943387/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Fougères, Bretagne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5072400009/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Talcy, Centre*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5072242840/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5071575241/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Kerjean, Bretagne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5039572072/in/photostream/

*Chateau Gaillard - Forteresse médiévale située aux Andelys en Normandie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/minikti/5054328187/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de St. Mere, Gers (Midi-Pyrenees)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5076647500/in/photostream/

*Chateau et Remparts de la cité de Carcassonne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/raz1940/5075568541/in/photostream/

*Le Vieux Chateau de Pouzauges, Pays de la Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/emvri85/5066172556/in/photostream/

*Ruines du chateau de Picquigny, Picardie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidkeochkerian/5060978878/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Blois, val d'Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5063524624/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Thorens-Glières, Haute Savoie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4972203148/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Bonaguil, Aquitaine*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dprezat/4563602552/in/photostream/


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

AWESOME!! kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Merci beaucoup :cheers:

*Chateau de Saumur, val d'Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lechant/5080884206/in/photostream/

*Le chateau du Marais, Ile-de-France*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5079088986/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Peyrepertuse, Aquitaine*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/paulsmeets/5077581519/in/photostream/

*Château à Viviez, Aveyron*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/abritel/5077356447/in/photostream/

*Chateau à Nielles les Blequin, Pas-de-Calais*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/abritel/5077355935/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Gevrey Chambertin, Bourgogne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/martindunkel/5076217895/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Plas, Curemonte (Corrèze)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5034277424/in/photostream/


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Superb, as always, Christos! :applause: 

A wonderful tour of France, especially for those here who are not too familiar with such a rich architectural history.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Terraube, Gers (Midi-Pyrenees)* 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5085411963/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Mandelieu-La Napoule, Cote d'Azur*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/luisrubio/5084893007/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Vendeuvre, Calvados (Basse Normandie)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/biron-philippe/5083998961/in/photostream/

*Chateau d'Anet, Centre*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sokleine/5084225000/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Haut-Koenigsbourg, Alsace*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ariel7515/5083080251/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ariel7515/5083003029/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Pontgibaud, Puy de Dôme*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bercolly/5087661566/in/photostream/

*Chateau de la Caze, Lozere*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/justforashortwhile/5086432902/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Curemonte, Corrèze*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/riot/5081840116/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Chantily, Picardie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tstelian/5081702834/in/photostream/

*Le chateau du Marais, Ile-de-France*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5078497773/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Fontaine Française, Bourgogne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/copeau/5084256160/in/photostream/


----------



## Filax30_ds (Oct 17, 2010)

Exquisite architecture!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de la Napoule, Alpes-maritimes*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/luisrubio/5091397116/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Montfort, Dordogne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jay-tee/5091420466/in/photostream/

*Chateau De Nacqueville, Basse-Normandie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sonicwalker/5089419294/in/photostream/

Le parc du chateau:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sonicwalker/5089785268/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Plieux - Gers, Midi-Pyrenees*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5089191512/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5089191526/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau des Milandes, Dordogne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/azurnature/5096374136/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Campuget, Costières-de-Nîmes (Rhône)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/deliwina/5095657835/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/deliwina/5096259242/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Brissac, val d'Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/chez_loulou/5096168714/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chez_loulou/5095572617/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Gramont - Tarn et Garonne, Midi-Pyrenees*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5094381153/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Brissac, val d'Loire*

Exterieur et interieur photos du chateau:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/chez_loulou/5095572617/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gillesdupuis/5068085315/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gillesdupuis/5068693560/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4919390278/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/remi_vannier/4908215545/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4735427107/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4847735456/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/berniep/4518500699/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le château de Xaintrailles (Buzet), Lot-et-Garonne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tourisme-aquitaine/4621584724/in/photostream/

*Brousse-le-château, Midi-Pyrenees*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/martin-m-miles/5057110352/in/photostream/

*Le château musée de Magrin, Midi-Pyrenees*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4613207492/in/photostream/

*Château de Cussac dans le Limousin, en Haute Vienne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dogeed/3824058655/in/photostream/

*Château de Ludaix à Marcillat en Combraille, Allier*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4983263594/in/photostream/

*Château de Puiguillon à Vernusse, Allier*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4982442273/in/photostream/

*Chateau de St. Fargeau, Bourgogne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5176378986/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le château de La Bâtisse, Auvergne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5125568798/in/photostream/

*Château de Chazeron, Puy de Dôme*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bercolly/5105707428/in/photostream/

*Château de St-Loup de Varennes, Saône-et-Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5205166714/in/photostream/

*Château de Demigny, Saône-et-Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5136968237/in/photostream/

*Château de la Clayette, Saône-et-Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/happyrocks/4992442592/in/photostream/

*Château de Nobles, Saône-et-Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jptaverne/4734771327/in/photostream/

*Château et chapelle de Arlempdes, Haute-Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sylviedjinn/5064415849/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Beaume, Lozère*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/christiansales/5160353213/in/photostream/

*Château de Castanet, Lozère*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gelycentredumonde/4863897702/in/photostream/

*Château de Saint-Saturnin, Lozère*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pierre62/4820835779/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pierre62/4785282331/in/photostream/

*Château - Manoir de la Saucerie, Basse-Normandie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5063770181/in/photostream/

*Château de Longuevergne à Anglards de Salers, Cantal*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4983260900/in/photostream/

*Château de Mazerolle à Salins, Cantal*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4983256948/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de La Baume, Lozère*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/b_plessi/5219066050/in/photostream/

*Château du Grand Romans (Dombes), Ain*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5022746740/in/photostream/

*Château de Vataneins, Ain*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fredk01/3731881779/in/photostream/

*Château de Sceaux, Ile-de-France*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/yonphotos/3671793196/in/photostream/

*Château de Beausson à Terjat, Allier*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4983045920/in/photostream/

*Château de Chavroches, Allier*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4638750226/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

kashiq48 said:


> I have a question that hopefully can be answered,Are many of the French chateaus still inhabited by the descendants of the families they were built for?


Maybe yes but most of those chateaux now are museums


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Frasne, Haute-Saône*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/negundo70/5222689253/in/photostream/

*Château de Bannes, Dordogne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pigeonniers_hr/5221907252/in/photostream/

*Château de Belvoir, Bourgogne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/grard/5220030661/in/photostream/

*Château des Allymes, Ain*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4266890686/in/photostream/

*Château de Collioure, Pyrénées-Orientales*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rancho_de_oro/4381211351/in/photostream/

*Château de froville la romane, Moselle*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alainalele/5214271369/in/photostream/

*Château de Lussan, Gard*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/christiansales/5145864876/in/photostream/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^



Wow, this thread is awesome.....:cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Jenzat, Allier*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5141932405/in/photostream/

*Château de Saint-Germain-de-Salles, Allier*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5142537160/in/photostream/

*Le château de l'Empéri (Salon-de-Provence), Bouches-du-Rhône*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sylviedjinn/4696247566/in/photostream/

*Château de la Buzine (Marseille), Bouches-du-Rhône*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/artistofsouth/4517626855/in/photostream/

*Château de Barbentane, Bouches du Rhône*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mansart/4439017836/in/photostream/

*Ségur le Château, Correze*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/correze-tourisme/4881639931/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Suscinio, Morbihan (Bretagne)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeanmichelbaudry/5047307957/in/photostream/

*Château - fort la Latte, Basse-Normandie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeanpaulrenais/5054614528/in/photostream/

*Château de Gratot, Basse-Normandie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5225790799/in/photostream/

*Château de Creully, Calvados*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tourainesereine/5148640499/in/photostream/

*Château de Pont de Sains (Avesnois), Nord*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5132258316/in/photostream/

*Château de Condette, Pas-de-Calais*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pierre62/5132157244/in/photostream/

*Château à Nielles les Blequin, Pas-de-Calais*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/abritel/5077355935/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Foret, Loiret*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5236849880/in/photostream/

*Le château de Puivert, Aude*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lieuxabandonnes/5234798273/in/photostream/

*Château de Saint-Aignan en hiver, Loire-et-Cher*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5226703677/in/photostream/

*Château de Kergrist, Côtes d'Armor*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5094613752/in/photostream/

*Château de Rosambo, Côtes d'Armor*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5094021603/in/photostream/

*Château de Kéralio, Côtes d'Armor*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5094000269/in/photostream/

*Château de Cussac, Haute-Vienne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dogeed/4045387423/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Château d'Aiguines, Var*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5240661242/in/photostream/

*Château de la Ragotterie, Le Mans (Pays de la Loire)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wineprincess44/5239185130/in/photostream/

*Château de Henri IV, Pau (Pyrénées-Atlantiques)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gersyko/5238913428/in/photostream/

*Château de Fleury-en-Bière, Seine-et-Marne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5189121192/in/photostream/

*Le château de la Roche Jagu, Côtes d'Armor*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4617450713/in/photostream/

*Château de Benauge, Entre-deux-Mers (Gironde)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bordeauxwine/4893819690/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Gevrey Chambertin, Bourgogne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nadcoz/5242885981/in/photostream/

*Château de Busset, Allier*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5017918299/in/photostream/

*Château des Bisserets à Lavault Sainte Anne, Allier*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4983043952/in/photostream/

*Château de Serrant, Pays de la Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vcomeviaggiare/5022485049/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vcomeviaggiare/4945613406/in/photostream/

*Château de Froville la Romane, Moselle*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alainalele/5214271369/in/photostream/

*Château de Vergougnoux, Gard*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexandre30/5240790567/in/photostream/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^^^



great photos.....beautifully preserved castles.:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vincennes sous la neige, Ile-de-France*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alaind20sn/5245593297/in/photostream/

*Le château de la Chasse, val d'Oise*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/remibridot/5245542433/in/photostream/

*Château de Pontecoulant, Basse-Normandie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hmicheler_family/4913003183/in/photostream/

*Château de La Rochelambert, Auvergne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/carolemeur/5061454799/in/photostream/

*Château de Pesteils, Cantal*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/charleypennell/4697997455/in/photostream/

*Château de La Chezotte à Ahun, Creuse*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5041457208/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château - fortress de Salses, Pyrénées-Orientales*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5248682776/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mlcastle/5198993611/in/photostream/

*Château de Tournon, Rhone-Alpes*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3406119271/in/photostream/

*Château de Tarascon, Gard*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/juanjselopez/4915798490/in/photostream/

*L'église et le château de la Cour, Manche*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/levalet/5076382726/in/photostream/

*Château de Machuraz, Ain*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4561470124/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Gouy en Artois, Pas de Calais*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5250696687/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5251300782/in/photostream/

*Château du Lormoy (Longpont-sur-Orge), Ile-de-France*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5248792685/in/photostream/

*Le château Pécauld, Jura*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/damouns/59078352/in/photostream/

*Château de Saint-Aignan, Loire-et-Cher*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5246349065/in/photostream/

*Le château-hôtel de Chissay-en-Touraine, Loire-et-Cher*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5246250833/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Sercy, Bourgogne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/patandmaryjo/5255732203/in/photostream/

*Château de Pau par nuit, Aquitaine*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5255378464/in/photostream/

*Château de Corton-André, Bourgogne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/huey_chris/5254373625/in/photostream/

*Le château de Lucheux (Porte du Bourg), Nord-Pas-de-Calais*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5252128971/in/photostream/

*Château de Kerduel, Côtes d'Armor*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5094006823/in/photostream/

*Le château d'Opme, Puy-de-Dome*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5146645772/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Hannoncelles, Meuse*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/thierrycaland/4852500519/in/photostream/

*Château de Hattonchâtel, Meuse*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hallu/5141121226/in/photostream/

*Château de Commercy, Meuse*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alainalele/4799748484/in/photostream/

*Château de Condette, Nord-Pas-de-Calais*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pierre62/5132146582/in/photostream/

*Château de Grosville (Riviere), Pas de Calais*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5049025844/in/photostream/

*Château de Sedan, Champagne-Ardenne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4650875620/in/photostream/


----------



## collegein.info (Dec 14, 2010)

*MES COLLEGE OF ENGINEERING KUTTIPURAM*

*MES COLLEGE OF ENGINEERING KUTTIPURAM*





University of Calicut, the second university to be set up in Kerala, came into being in 1968 with the objective of developing human resources in the northern districts of Kerala by extending the reach of higher education and by promoting research in all areas of development with particular emphasis on technology and art and culture of Kerala.The University made the beginning by taking into its fold the four postgraduate departments set up by the University of Kerala at Calicut and 54 constituent colleges spread across seven northern districts. With ‘Nirmaya Karmana Sree’ as it motto, the University has surmounted challenges to emerge as the largest residential cum affiliating University in Kerala. Its 31 post graduate departments and 304 affiliated colleges have now become a veritable light house beckoning lakhs of young men and women to benefit from higher education.The University of Calicut came into being as a result of the foresightedness of the visionary leards like C.H. Mohammed Koya, C. Achutha Menon, and K.P. Kesava Monon who are no more with us now. They realised that the Kerala University centres at Cochin and Calicut were inadequate for a balanced growth of the higher education in Kerala.They wanted new universities, in particular, a full fledged University which could open the doors of higher education to the youth of northern Kerala. At this juncture, matters took a turn for the better. The late C.H. Mohammed Koya, for whom setting up Calicut University was more than a cherished dream, became the Kerala Education Minister.
















http://www.collegein.info/a-mes-college-of-engineering-kuttipuram-thrikkanapuram-p-o-malappuram


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Pierrefonds (Oise), Picardie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kity54230/5263328012/in/photostream/

*Château de St Privat d'Allier, Allier*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5099285742/in/photostream/

*Château de Puiguillon à Vernusse, Allier*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4982442273/in/photostream/

*Le Château de Busset, Allier*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/franceline/2893923641/in/photostream/

*Château de Vaire-le-Grand (Doubs), France-Comté*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/renaud-camus/4570491740/in/photostream/

*Le Château de Brest, Bretagne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/yoyobreizh/5011420080/in/photostream/

*Château de Kerouartz, Finistère*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/thomaspollin/4892716741/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Beillard à Merville, Haute Garonne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3006866755/in/photostream/

*Château de Foix, Ariège*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/don-diablo-rojo/5325371107/in/photostream/

*Château d'Anjony, Cantal*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4714957170/in/photostream/

*Château de La Mothe à Calvinet, Cantal*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4983124646/in/photostream/

*Château de Prat-de-Bouc en allant vers Cussac, Cantal*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4922835307/in/photostream/

*Château de le Mialaret, Cantal*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4302596725/in/photostream/

*Le château de Bannes, Dordogne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/palmeraie/5248837726/in/photostream/


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Great job, christos! I especially love french Renaissance style castles!
Most of the castles have really tongue twisting names! XD


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Tiaren said:


> Great job, christos! I especially love french Renaissance style castles!
> Most of the castles have really tongue twisting names! XD


Thank you for the comment Tiaren


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Roquebrou, Cantal*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4790487173/in/photostream/

*Château de Mazerolle à Salins, Cantal*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4983256948/in/photostream/

*Château de Longuevergne à Anglards de Salers, Cantal*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4983260900/in/photostream/

*Château de Bosgenet à Pionnat, Creuse*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5041455266/in/photostream/

*Château de La Chassagne à Ladapeyre, Creuse*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5040832201/in/photostream/

*Château du Barroux, Vaucluse*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4666597756/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de La Baume, Lozère*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/b_plessi/5219072886/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/b_plessi/5218420117/in/photostream/

*Château des Ducs du Alençon, Basse-Normandie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jmboyer/5334282614/in/photostream/

*Château de Maule, Yvelines (Ile-de-France)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5333739058/in/photostream/

*Château de Montellier (Dombes), Ain*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3881922922/in/photostream/

*Château de Chambertin, Bourgogne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nadcoz/5243478780/in/photostream/

*Château - Hotel de Ville de Meursault, Côte d'Or*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeanpierreossorio/5158384066/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Brest, Finistère*







http://www.flickr.com/photos/aviagold/5335913433/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/aviagold/5336526616/in/photostream/

*Fort - Château de La Rochelle, Charentes*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/baloo_breizh_22/5336369870/in/photostream/

*Le château de Péhou, Bretagne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5335606841/in/photostream/

*Château de Castelnau-Bretenoux, Midi-Pyrenees*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5334975931/in/photostream/

*Le Château de St Geniès, Dordogne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tourisme-salignac/5326683671/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château des seigneurs de Crépy, Picardie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/en-pays-dhalatte/5342102055/in/photostream/

*Château de St-Germain, Yvelines*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sokleine/5341812589/in/photostream/

*Château du Taureau (Baie de Morlaix), Bretagne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/roscoff-quotidien/5339735921/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Caen, Basse-Normandie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4406367877/in/photostream/

*Château musée de la ville de Mayenne, Mayenne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mayennetourisme/5183622589/in/photostream/

*Château de Sainte-Suzanne, Mayenne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/atlantiscity/5148294013/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Flamarens (Lomagne) Gers, Midi-Pyrenees*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5343840255/in/photostream/

*Château de Azay le Rideau, Pays de la Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/j2m50/5342973723/in/photostream/

*Château de Boulbon, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5342969708/in/photostream/

*Château de la Mothe à Calvinet, Cantal*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4982521941/in/photostream/

*Château de Vigouroux, Cantal*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4983114510/in/photostream/

*Château de Pont Calleck (Berne, Pays roi Morvan) Morbihan, Bretagne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/paysduroimorvan/5335255457/in/photostream/


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

My compliments, Christos! You've done a remarkable job with this thread! :cheers:

You try to capture them all huh..


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Merci PG ...many thanks :cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Mirambeau, Charente Maritime*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5348114739/in/photostream/

*Château de Lunéville, Moselle* 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tempete_de_pixel/5347593871/in/photostream/

*Château de Val (Bort-les-Orgues), Cantal*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ariel7515/5340387087/in/photostream/

*Château de Serrigny, Cote d'Or*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/huey_chris/5221782765/in/photostream/

*Château de Sainte Sabine, Cote d'Or*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5145480348/in/photostream/

*Château des Princes de Condé Arnay le Duc, Cote d'Or*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5144880115/in/photostream/


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Just beautiful!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Laval, Mayenne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/yvonphotographie/5351844609/in/photostream/

*Château de Chastellux, Bourgogne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/luxury-cars/5351297439/in/photostream/

*Château de Saint-Loup, Franche-Comte*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bradonio/5350719734/in/photostream/

*Château de Châlus-Chabrol à Châlus, Haute-Vienne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5178500025/in/photostream/

*Château de Cussac, Haute-Vienne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dogeed/4194732914/in/photostream/

*Château de Montbrun (Dournazac), Haute-Vienne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/renaud-camus/3071843553/in/photostream/

*Château de lacypierre, Dordogne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tourisme-salignac/5326595477/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Sceaux, Hauts-de-Seine*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lepableau/5356721674/in/photostream/

*Château de Suscinio, Bretagne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5354582827/in/photostream/

*Château de Saint Bonnet le Froid, Rhône*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5280964499/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5278201815/in/photostream/

*Château de Bosgenet à Pionnat, Creuse*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5041455266/in/photostream/

*Château de Fournoux à Mainsat, Creuse*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5040877777/in/photostream/

*Château de Coussay près de Mirebeau, Vienne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/renaud-camus/5346190494/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Beauvoir (St-Pourçain-sur-Besbre), Allier*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5359784196/in/photostream/

*Château de Thoury (St-Pourçain-sur-Besbre), Allier*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5359779832/in/photostream/

*Château de La Fin (Thiel-sur-Acolin), Allier*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5359561446/in/photostream/

*Château de Chaumont, val d'Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5357446265/in/photostream/

*Château Le Mazeau, Haute-Vienne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lumiere-du-matin/4945353098/in/photostream/

*Fort - Château de Joux, Doubs*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alain-mercier/5011076101/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saligny sur Roudon, Allier*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5363023426/in/photostream/

*Château de Déhés (Gers), Midi-Pyrenees*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5361319263/in/photostream/

*Château de la Forêt à Thaumiers, Cher*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5315542966/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5303393447/in/photostream/

*Château de Maulnes, Bourgogne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gael-raoux/5093361371/in/photostream/

*Château de Vitré, Ille-et-Vilaine*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bzhmatth-photographies/5037511336/in/photostream/

*Château de Fougeres, Bretagne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vcomeviaggiare/5004280800/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vaux le Vicomte, Ile-de-France*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ganymede2009/5362998297/in/photostream/

*Le Château d'Ecouen - Val d'Oise*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/biron-philippe/5360823977/in/photostream/

*Château de Craon, Mayenne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5192284460/in/photostream/

*Château de Bois Thibault à Lassay-les-Châteaux, Mayenne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mayennetourisme/5183623337/in/photostream/

*Château de Cropières, Cantal*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/carladescantal/5363507720/in/photostream/

*Château de Vauban, Yonne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/anhn_hehn/4992367074/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Châtelperron, Allier*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5367613308/in/photostream/

*Château médiévale de Fénétrange, Moselle*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/moselle-tourisme/5367253926/in/photostream/

*Château de Val, Cantal*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pierre62/4876057034/in/photostream/

*Château de Vaire-le-Grand (Vaire-Arcier), Doubs*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/renaud-camus/4565638012/in/photostream/

*Château de Saint-Germain-de-Livet, Normandie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/michele_mp/5366616767/in/photostream/

*Château de Chauvigny, Charentes*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/xsaltor/5288319910/in/photostream/


----------



## euromerican (Oct 17, 2009)

France is amazing :drool:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Castelnaud-la-Chapelle, Dordogne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dharma_for_one/5374125285/in/photostream/

*Château de Puyfol, Allier*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5373276220/in/photostream/

*Château de Delphinal (Crémieu), Isère*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5371306878/in/photostream/

*Château de Jaligny-sur-Besbre, Allier*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/8923[email protected]/5369879133/in/photostream/

*Château de Pierrefonds, Picardie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mitko/5283036929/in/photostream/

*Château de la Punta, Corse-du-sud*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2938393761/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château et l'église de Bours, Pas-de-Calais*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5377011391/in/photostream/

*Château d'Anet, Eure-et-Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/biron-philippe/5375884069/in/photostream/

*Château de Combe, Gard*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pfranche/5023451255/in/photostream/

*Château de Vergougnoux, Lozère*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexandre30/4845990686/in/photostream/

*Château de Rully, Bourgogne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/edoir/5364209537/in/photostream/

*Frasne-le-Château, Haute-Saône*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/negundo70/5222689253/in/photostream/

*Château de Nobles, Bourgogne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/martin-m-miles/5164481680/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le château de Regniere-Ecluse, Somme*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5379888307/in/photostream/

*Le château de la Rochefoucauld, Charentes*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/117u2/5377567969/in/photostream/

*Ruines du château de la Ferté Milon, Picardie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kity54230/5378134086/in/photostream/

*Château de Lourmarin, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lemmerdeur64/3971338494/in/photostream/

*Château d'Olhain, Pas-de-Calais*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pierre62/5269076980/in/photostream/

*Château de Loriol, Rhone-Alpes*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/salamandre/2962540022/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le château de Saint Christophe du-jambet à Mans*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/erbajolo/5384240126/in/photostream/

*Château - Fort Vauban à Fouras, Charente-Maritime*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5381979575/in/photostream/

*Le Château de Bruc (Guéméné-Penfao), Loire-Atlantique*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/badlosserie/5381834742/in/photostream/

*Le château de Juzet, à Guéméné-Penfao, Loire-Atlantique*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/badlosserie/5381587348/in/photostream/

*Le château de Trécesson ou de la Dame blanche, Bretagne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dominique-guillaume/5381123932/in/photostream/

*Château de Pompadour, Correze*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5380458519/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Pont de la Volière et le Château de Chantilly (Oise), Picardie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/biron-philippe/5385805356/in/photostream/

*Château de Clergoux, Corrèze*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5384110833/in/photostream/

*Château de Châlus-Maulmont, Haute-Vienne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jaufre-rudel/5380979163/in/photostream/

*Château des ducs de Bourbon (Montluçon), Allier*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jaufre-rudel/5380494939/in/photostream/

*Château de Regniere-Ecluse, Somme*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5379891357/in/photostream/

*Château de Castelnaud-la-Chapelle, Dordogne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dharma_for_one/5374114335/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le château d'Enghien (Oise), Picardie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/biron-philippe/5387776583/in/photostream/

*Château de Bonnemie (Saint Pierre d'Oléron), Charentes*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5387701459/in/photostream/

*Château de Malmaison, Ile-de-France*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5387523111/in/photostream/

*Château de La Brède, Gironde*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/michelinecanal/5387746452/in/photostream/

*Château de Duingt (lac d'Annecy), Rhone-Alpes*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/louisloic/5387116743/in/photostream/

*Château de Hautefort, Bourgogne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/keepbreathing_/4917430841/in/photostream/

*Château - Fort de Lassay-les-Châteaux, Mayenne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mayennetourisme/5184219050/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Ardelay (Vendée), Pays de la Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5394210248/in/photostream/

*Château de Fief-Milon (Vendée), Pays de la Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5393621327/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5393621295/in/photostream/

*Château fort de Martigny (Colmey), Lorraine*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/thierrycaland/5392585822/in/photostream/

*Château de la Malartrie (La Roque-Gageac), Dordogne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dharma_for_one/5392285935/in/photostream/

*Château de Sédières (Clergoux), Corrèze*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5392603393/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Sigournais (Vendée), Pays de la Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5396658596/in/photostream/

*Château de Chambord, val d'Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/saigneurdeguerre/5396446104/in/photostream/

*Château de Cornod, Jura*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/payslacsetpetitemontgane/5305543287/in/photostream/

*Château de Grandson vu depuis plage d'Yverdon, Jura*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/marieannickvigne/5233525185/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/marieannickvigne/5233527303/in/photostream/

*Le château de Vault-de-Lugny, Bourgogne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/martin-m-miles/5217691590/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Versailles, Ile-de-France*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/irablythe/5399233849/in/photostream/

*Chateau de Clisson, Pays de la Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeremy_badier/5399539590/in/photostream/

*Le Château de Florans, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/filoer/5398364973/in/photostream/

*Château de Cropières, Cantal*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/carladescantal/5363507720/in/photostream/

*Château de Brancion, Bourgogne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/martin-m-miles/5164052664/in/photostream/

*Château de Biron, Dordogne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sejoursavelo/5388398250/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Suduiraut, Gironde*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/s1055032/5401051735/in/photostream/

*Château de Bazoges en Pareds (Vendée), Pays de la Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5401923201/in/photostream/

*Château de la Roche en Brenil, Bourgogne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gillouminou/5401929836/in/photostream/

*Château de Cheverny, Pays de la Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5401415516/in/photostream/

*Château de Vaire-le-Grand, Doubs*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/renaud-camus/4570491740/in/photostream/

*Le château de la Tour-du-Meix, Jura*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/payslacsetpetitemontgane/5300220761/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*La tour de Château de l'Horloge, Indre-et-Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lionfranc37/5405573244/in/photostream/

*Ruines du château de la Ferté-Milon, Picardie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kity54230/5406077342/in/photostream/

*Château d'If (Marseille), Bouches-du-Rhône*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5405529794/in/photostream/

*Château musée de la ville de Mayenne, Mayenne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mayennetourisme/5184218944/in/photostream/

*Château de la Treyne, Dordogne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/freebern32/5369862629/in/photostream/

*Le Château de St Geniès, Dordogne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tourisme-salignac/5326683671/in/photostream/


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

My future Dream, buy a cheatau in France.

Great collection Mate, Love from Pakistan...


----------



## Thibxl (May 31, 2010)

_Sedan, septembre 2009_

More pics of Sedan !


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@James-Bond: I have made a little research: some of those châteaux here the prices to buy them are really very expensive


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Crèvecœur-en-Auge, Basse-Normandie*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5407501124/in/photostream/

*Château de Bruniquel (Gorges de l'Aveyron), Midi-Pyrénées*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cpasquier/5409318951/in/photostream/

*Château de Val, Cantal*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pierre62/5081634730/in/photostream/

*Château de Châtelperron, Allier*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5367613308/in/photostream/

*Château de La Fin (Thiel-sur-Acolin), Allier*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5357434668/in/photostream/

*Château de Sully, Bourgogne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/luxury-cars/5407492694/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chartreuse (monastère), Rhone-Alpes*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sokleine/5415711138/in/photostream/

*Château de la Ballue, Bretagne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/symbolesdefrance/5413653032/in/photostream/

*Le château de Montrésor, Indre-et-Loire*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sylviedjinn/5410240385/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sylviedjinn/5410848594/in/photostream/

*Les tours du Château de Roquetaillade, Gironde*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/moulin360/5410416196/in/photostream/

*La cour du Château de Budos, Gironde*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/moulin360/5410415978/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Haye du Déron, Bretagne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/badlosserie/5415527009/in/photostream/

*Château de Pessac-Léognan (Léognan, Bordeaux), Gironde*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tourisme-montesquieu/5415905064/in/photostream/

*Château des Evêques (Vic-sur-Seille), Moselle*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/moselle-tourisme/5415837218/in/photostream/

*Château de Saint Bernard, Rhone-Alpes*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4521623608/in/photostream/

*Château de Pont de Veyle (Bresse), Ain*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4515578143/in/photostream/

*Château de Saligny-sur-Roudon, Allier*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5363664641/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Cazalet, Gironde*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5420987034/in/photostream/

*Château du Touvet, Isère*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5420925286/in/photostream/

*Château de Tronjoly (Gourin - Pays roi Morvan), Morbihan*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/paysduroimorvan/5410567520/in/photostream/

*Château de Pont Calleck (Berne - Pays roi Morvan), Morbihan*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/paysduroimorvan/5335869872/in/photostream/

*Château de Suscinio - Morbihan*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5030940858/in/photostream/

*Le Château de la Napoule, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mbo06/5370091238/in/photostream/

*Château de Talmay, Bourgogne*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5145481274/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Bours, Nord-Pas-de-Calais*

Donjon de Bours by .Sissi, on Flickr

*Château de Beaune, Bourgogne*

Chateau de Beaune by Bouchard Père & Fils, on Flickr

*Frasne-le-Château, Haute-Saône*

Château, côté parc by negundo70, on Flickr

*Château de Sainte Sabine, Bourgogne*

Château de Sainte Sabine by binouches, on Flickr

*Château des Princes de Condé Arnay le Duc, Bourgogne*

Château des Princes de Condé Arnay le Duc  by binouches, on Flickr

*Château de Talmay, Bourgogne*

Château de Talmay by binouches, on Flickr

*Château de Douvres (Bugey), Ain*

Château de Douvres - Bugey - Ain by Vaxjo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Lancosme, Centre*

Domaine du Château de Lancosme. by Haru B, on Flickr

*Château de Blandy, Ile-de-France*

Château de Blandy les Tours by 3vilO, on Flickr

*Château de Coudray-Salbart (Deux-Sèvres), Charentes*

Château de Coudray-Salbart - Deux-Sèvres  by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de la Guignardière, Vendée*

Château de la Guignardière by Boetz57, on Flickr

*Château de Saumur, Maine-et-Loire*

Château de Saumur by Boetz57, on Flickr

*Le Château de Sériège, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur*

Le château abandonné de Sériège (Cruzy, France). by Gérard Farenc (On/Off)..., on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^

magnificent collection of photos...:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Béziers, Hérault*

Béziers, ancien château d'eau dit "moulin Carlet", au bord de l' Orb. by Gérard Farenc (On/Off)..., on Flickr

*Château de Preisch, Moselle*

Parc et Château de Preisch (6) by Moselle Tourisme, on Flickr

*Château de Rohan à Pontivy, Bretagne*

Château de Rohan à Pontivy by BalooBreizh22, on Flickr

*Château de Saint Bernard, Ain*

Château de Saint Bernard - Ain  by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Loriol, Ain*

Château de Loriol by Salamandre, on Flickr

*Château de La cour d'Arcenay, Bourgogne*

Château de La cour d'Arcenay by marcelline21, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Belle au Bois Dormant, Ussé*

Chateau de la Belle au Bois Dormant by Laurent DUTERTRE, on Flickr

*Château de Milandes, Dordogne*

Château de Milandes, in Dordogne, France by macmad47210, on Flickr

*Jardin du Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte, Seine-et-Marne*

Jardin du Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte, Vaux-le-Vicomte, Seine-et-Marne, France. by Marie-Laure Even, on Flickr

*Le château de Saint Christophe, Sarthe*

le château by cremona daniel, on Flickr

*Château de Javarzay, Deux-Sèvres*

Château de Javarzay - Deux-Sèvres by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Courcelles, Picardie*

Château de Courcelles/Courcelles-sur-Vesles/Fall'10 by Frédéric Bertrand, on Flickr

*Château de Vic-sur-Aisne, Picardie*

Donjon de Vic-sur-Aisne by catiie, on Flickr


----------



## octopushadow127 (Apr 19, 2011)

great....
thanks


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de La Cour d'Arcenay, Bourgogne*

Château de La Cour d'Arcenay, Bourgogne' France by marcelline21, on Flickr

*Le Château de Yèvre-le-Châtel, Loiret*

Le Château de Yèvre-le-Châtel - Loiret by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Armentières, Aisne*

CHATEAU D'ARMENTIERES SUR OURCQ by Ackteon, on Flickr

*Château de Marfontaine (Thiérache), Aisne*

Château de Marfontaine - Thiérache - Aisne by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Sédières (Clergoux), Corrèze*

Clergoux (Corrèze) by Cletus Awreetus, on Flickr

*Château de Thouars, Deux-Sèvres*

Château de Thouars. by au35, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le château de Versailles, Ile-de-France*

Le château de Versailles... by Ganymede2009, on Flickr

*Château de Chalencon, Auvergne*

Château de Chalencon - Haute Loire by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château du Clos de Vougeot, Bourgogne*

Chateau du Clos de Vougeot by copeau., on Flickr

*Le Château de Pizay, Rhône-Alpes*

Le château de Pizay by Diegojack, on Flickr

*Château de Cussac, Haute-Vienne*

Un Château relais à Cussac (Haute Vienne) by Dogeed...occupé ...very busy, on Flickr

*Château de Flamanville, Basse-Normandie*

Chateau de Flamanville 1 - Manche (50) by Alex-P, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Fontainebleau, Ile-de-France*

IMGP0900 by Synnyster, on Flickr

*Château des Ducs de Bretagne, Nantes*

Château des Ducs de Bretagne by Amande dine, on Flickr

*Château de Turenne, Corrèze*

Vue du jardin intérieur du château de Turenne by brive-tourisme, on Flickr

*Ségur-le-Château, Corrèze*

Ségur-le-Château by Michele*mp, on Flickr

*Le château de Bourgon, Mayenne*

Bourgon 9.JPG by guilminou, on Flickr

*Le château de La Bâtisse, Auvergne*

Le château de La Bâtisse by Fluorine, on Flickr

*Château de Javarzay, Deux-Sèvres*

Château de Javarzay - Deux-Sèvres by Vaxjo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Courson, Ile-de-France*

Château de Courson by Dicksy93, on Flickr

*Château de Talcy, Loire-et-Cher*

Château de Talcy by benalu41, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Jean-du-Gard*

Château de Saint-Jean-du-Gard by Filou30, on Flickr

*Le château de Selles-sur-Cher, Loire-et-Cher*

Selles-sur-Cher (Loir-et-Cher). Le château. by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Sainte Sabine, Cote d'Or*

Château de Sainte Sabine by binouches, on Flickr

*Château de Tanyot, Cote d'Or*

Château de Tanyot by binouches, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Rochepot, Bourgogne*

Château de Rochepot by Neil Protheroe, on Flickr

*Château de Commarin, Bourgogne*

Château de Commarin by Neil Protheroe, on Flickr

*Château de Chamarande, Essonne*

Château de Chamarande - Essonne by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Kerambleiz à Plomelin, Bretagne*

Chateau de Kerambleiz à Plomelin, Bretagne, Castle Kerambleiz in Brittany, France by Gene Yall, on Flickr

*Château de Saint Jean de Cole, Dordogne*

Saint Jean de Cole by Kamikaze GT, on Flickr

*Château de Trévarez, Bretagne*

Parc et chateau de Trévarez (18) by chris56100, on Flickr


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

Château du Pourtalès / Strasbourg / Bas-Rhin


Strasbourg par A_mateur, sur Flickr


Château des Rohan / Saverne / Bas-Rhin


Chateau des Rohan par Sylvain_67, sur Flickr

Trois Châteaux / Eguisheim / Haut-Rhin


Trois Chateaux d'Eguisheim par genese68...Philippe, sur Flickr

Château du Haut-Andlau / Andlau / Bas-Rhin


Andlau to Dambach-la-ville, Alsace par alh1, sur Flickr

Château du Girsberg / Ribeauvillé / Haut-Rhin


Château du Girsberg, Ribeauvillé par Captain Flam's, sur Flickr

Château d'Osthoffen / Osthoffen / Bas-Rhin


Château d'Osthoffen - Symboles de France par Symboles de France, sur Flickr


----------



## GZT (May 17, 2010)

Chateau de Bailleux


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Malmaison, Ile-de-France*

Château de Malmaison by Leslie AKF, on Flickr

*Château de Grand Rullecourt, Pas de Calais*

Château de Grand Rullecourt, Grand Rullecourt, Pas de Calais, France by richardmichaelshaw, on Flickr

*Château de Thouars de Talence, Gironde*

La façade sud du château de Thouars de Talence et son cadran solaire - France by moulin360, on Flickr

*Château de Villarceaux, Ile-de-France*

Villarceaux by JPB93, on Flickr

*Château de Montfort (Perigord), Dordogne*

Chateau de Montfort by blandine2010, on Flickr

*Château de Courson, Ile-de-France*

Château de Courson by Dicksy93, on Flickr


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

Great picture, but did it really have to be one with a guy pissing in the bushes. hno:



GZT said:


> Chateau de Bailleux


Look at that little yellow clown ruining French history.:bash:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Gevrey-Chambertin, Bourgogne*

DSC_1208 by Apex Visual, on Flickr

*Le Château de Boulogne-Sur-Mer, Nord-Pas-de-Calais*

Le Chateau de Boulogne-Sur-Mer by Guido Musch, on Flickr

*Le château de Machuraz, Ain*

Le château de Machuraz by thomaspollin, on Flickr

*Château de Bernoville, Picardie*

Aperçu sur l'arrière du château de Bernoville by Mimi la praline (...moins présent), on Flickr

*Le château de Turenne, Corrèze*

Le château de Turenne by brive-tourisme, on Flickr

*Château de Pompadour, Corrèze*

Pompadour: toute une Histoire by Яeиée, on Flickr

*Château de Sornac, Corrèze*

Sornac (Corrèze) by Cletus Awreetus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Clayette en Bourgogne*

Chateau de la Clayette en Bourgogne. by didier sibourg1, on Flickr

*Château de Brissac, val d'Loire*

Chateau-de-Brissac by Travel With Olga, on Flickr

*Le Château d'Olhain, Nord-Pas-de-Calais*

le château d'olhain by Noémie 59, on Flickr

*Château de Tilques, Nord-Pas-de-Calais*

Chateau Tilques by Omaclaudine, on Flickr

*Château de Montbras, Meuse*

...vallée de la meuse by ...johann j.m., on Flickr

*Château de Souys à Saint Menoux, Allier*

Château de Souys à Saint Menoux Allier by papoum, on Flickr

*Château de la Matray à Souvigny, Allier*

Château de la Matray à Souvigny Allier by papoum, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le château de Gratôt, Basse-Normandie*

Le château de Gratôt by peter.beheydt, on Flickr


Le château de Gratôt by peter.beheydt, on Flickr

*Château de Kérouzere, Bretagne*

Château de Kérouzere - Sibiril - 4 mars 2011 by Roscoff-quotidien, on Flickr

*Château de Montaigu le Blin, Allier*

Château de Montaigu le Blin by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de La Pouge à Chavroches, Allier*

Château de La Pouge à Chavroches by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Saint Gérand le Puy, Allier*

Château de Saint Gérand le Puy by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Mareuil sur Belle, Dordogne*

château de Mareuil sur Belle(24) by stephanelag, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Hombourg-Budange, Moselle*

Château de Hombourg-Budange - Vue aérienne by Moselle Tourisme, on Flickr

*Château d'Arlempdes, Auvergne*

Château d'Arlempdes - Haute Loire by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Noirmoutier, Vendée*

Château de Noirmoutier by Pendore, on Flickr

*Château de Chaumont-Sur-Loire, val d'Loire*

Valle del Loira, Dia 2 - Chaumont-Sur-Loire 2 by Iñigo Escalante, on Flickr

*Château de La Roque, Dordogne*

Château de La Roque by Yvan LEMEUR, on Flickr

*Château de Chazeron, Puy de Dôme*

Château de Chazeron, Puy de Dôme by BerColly, on Flickr


----------



## Joya (Sep 3, 2005)

They are nice but lack some warm feelings


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Thouars de Talence, Gironde*

Château de Thouars de Talence et sa tourelle gothique - France by moulin360, on Flickr

*Château de Divonne, Rhône-Alpes*

Château de Divonne, France by kchirapo, on Flickr

*Le Château de Denonville et ses fossés, Eure-et-Loir*

Le Château de Denonville et ses fossés - Eure-et-Loir by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Sédière, Corrèze*

Château de Sédière by coca19, on Flickr

*Château de Santenay, Bourgogne*

Château de Santenay by binouches, on Flickr

*Château de Saint Seine sur Vingeanne, Bourgogne*

Château de Saint Seine sur Vingeanne by binouches, on Flickr

*Château de Rosières, Bourgogne*

Château de Rosières by binouches, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Portes (Cévennes), Gard*

Portes Castle, Cévennes, France by francoiscuenot, on Flickr

*Château de Brézé, Maine-et-Loire*

IMG_0212 by Mari_1987, on Flickr

*Château de Lurcy-Lévis, Allier*

Château (XVIIe s.) de Lurcy-Lévis (Allier, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Verseille à Saint Etienne de Vicq, Allier*

Château de Verseille à Saint Etienne de Vicq by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Pompadour, Corrèze*

Encore le château de Pompadour? Mais oui, encore! Pompadour castle once more? Once more, yes! by Michele*mp, on Flickr

*Château le Mialaret, Dordogne*

Chateau le Mialaret apres la neige by mialaret, on Flickr

*Château de la Roche-Jagu, Bretagne*

Résidence secondaire by philoufr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chinon, val d'Loire*

Valle del Loira, Dia 3 - Chinon 3 by Iñigo Escalante, on Flickr

*Château de Sedan, Champagne-Ardenne*

Sedan, Ardennes, Champagne-Ardenne by leauquidort, on Flickr

*Château - Musée de Boulogne-sur-Mer, Nord-Pas-de-Calais*

Château-Musée de Boulogne-sur-Mer by magika42000, on Flickr

*Château d'Arry (Somme), Picardie*

Le Jour ni l'heure 1538 : château d'Arry, 1761, oeuvre de Giraud Sannier, 1721-1804, Somme, Picardie, mardi 23 février 2010, 15:07:11 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*Château de Sainte Suzanne, Mayenne*

La cité médiévale de Ste Suzanne by Tokenlab, on Flickr

*Château - fort de Lassay-les-Châteaux, Mayenne*

Château fort de Lassay-les-Châteaux (Mayenne) – photographe Jean-Charles Druais by Mayenne Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

bella francia


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Château de Curières de Castelnau (Sainte Eulalie d'Olt), Aveyron*

France, Aveyron, Sainte Eulalie d'Olt. by jpazam, on Flickr

*Château de Troissereux (Oise), Picardie*

Château de Troissereux - Oise by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Chteau de Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques*

Pau - Jardin de la basse plante by Erminig Gwenn, on Flickr

*Château de La Palisse, Allier*

Chateau de La Palisse by Le Gardannais, on Flickr

*Chateau de Clerans (St Leon sur Vezere), Dordogne*

st leon sur vezere 24 by plaborderi, on Flickr

*Château de Chalencon, Auvergne*

Château de Chalencon by Géo-photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Galleville, Seine-Maritime*

Propriété dans l'environnement du Château de Galleville sur la commune de Doudeville (76) by pedro1918, on Flickr

*Château de Pierreclos, Saône-et-Loire*

Château de Pierreclos by babicka2, on Flickr

*Château de Breteuil, Ile-de-France*

2011-04-23 Chateau de Breteuil 069 by Ivan Gueorguiev Canetti, on Flickr

*Château de Pesteils, Auvergne*

Château de Pesteils by Ulli J., on Flickr

*Château de Sedaiges, Auvergne*

CANTAL .Château de Sedaiges by cumin12, on Flickr

*Château de Lignan sur Orb, Hérault*

le château de Lignan sur Orb by Les ICK en Tricastin, on Flickr

*Le Château des Huguenots à Beuvreuil, Seine Maritime*

Le Château des Huguenots à Beuvreuil - Seine Maritime by Philippe_28, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Montfleury (Avressieux), Savoie*

Château (XIIIe au XIXe s.) de Montfleury, Avressieux (Savoie, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château le Haget à Montesquiou, Gers*

chateau_Le_Haget_vu_parc by logisdugers, on Flickr

*Château de Montal, Bourgogne*

Castillo de Montal by MantisXxl, on Flickr


Las fachadas del patio interior by MantisXxl, on Flickr

*Château de Demigny, Bourgogne*

Château de Demigny by binouches, on Flickr

*Château de Quincey, Bourgogne*

Château de Quincey by binouches, on Flickr

*Château de la Velle, Bourgogne*

Château de la Velle by binouches, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Hautefort, Dordogne*

Chateau de Hautefort gardens by mikeandanna, on Flickr

*Château de Chalencon, Auvergne*

Château de Chalencon by Géo-photos, on Flickr

*Château de Quincey, Bourgogne*

Château de Quincey by binouches, on Flickr

*Château de Meursault, Bourgogne*

Château de Meursault (mairie) by binouches, on Flickr

*Château des Martinanches près de St-Dier-d'Auvergne, Puy-de-Dôme*

Château des Martinanches, près de St-Dier-d'Auvergne (Puy-de-Dôme, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château d'Aulteribe à Sermentizon, Puy-de-Dôme*

Château d'Aulteribe (XIVe-XIXe-XXe s.) à Sermentizon (Puy-de-Dôme, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Ravel, Puy-de-Dôme*

Château de Ravel (Puy-de-Dôme, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Frazé, Eure-et-Loir*

Château de Frazé - Eure-et-Loir by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Vendeuvre, Basse Normandie*

Château de Vendeuvre - Calvados - Basse Normandie by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Le Château de la Roche, Rhône-Alpes*

Le chateau de la Roche by papouli42 (pas le temps en ce moment...)), on Flickr

*Château de Clerans, Dordogne*

st leon sur vezere 24 by plaborderi, on Flickr

*Château - Tour du Gouverneur, Haute-Normandie*

Tour du Gouverneur, bâtiment annexe du chateau de Gisors by Trébuchet, on Flickr

*Château de Bertangles (Somme), Picardie*

Bertangles by JDAMI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de L'Hermine (Vannes), Bretagne*

Vannes by pauldgooch, on Flickr

*Château de Frazé, Eure-et-Loir*

Château de Frazé - Eure-et-Loir by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château des Comtes de Caumont, Gers*

Château des Iris  by Iris fatal, on Flickr

*Château de la Valette, Loiret*

Château de la Valette - Automne 1987 by desparlsp, on Flickr

*Château de Montfort, Dordogne*

Les merveilles de la Dordogne by Yvan LEMEUR, on Flickr

*Château de Bellefontaine, Normandie*

Château de Bellefontaine - façade by Symboles de France, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Tanlay en Bourgogne*

Château de Tanlay en Bourgogne Les textes explicatifs sont à voir dans l'album Tanlay noir et blanc by Maurice Albray, on Flickr

*Château de Potelle, Bourgogne*

Le chateau de Potelle 59530 ( les journées du patrimoine) by Lech'tirené, on Flickr

*Château de Sainte Mère, Gers*

Château de Sainte Mère - Gers by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Pruines, Aveyron*

Château de Pruines by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de La Garde à Cadayrac, Aveyron*

Château de La Garde à Cadayrac by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Recoules à Recoules-Prévinquières, Aveyron*

Château de Recoules à Recoules-Prévinquières by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de La Servayrie à Mouret, Aveyron*

Château de La Servayrie à Mouret by wally52, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le château et l'église de Moléans, Eure-et-Loir*

Le château et l'église de Moléans - Eure-et-Loir by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Losse en vallée Vézère, Dordogne*

Château de Losse en vallée Vézère by tourisme_vezere, on Flickr

*Château de Kerguéhennec (Bignan, Morbihan), Bretagne*

Domaine de Kerguéhennec - Bignan - Morbihan - 19 août 2010 by larcher29, on Flickr

*Château de la Roche Jagu, Bretagne*

Chateau de la Roche Jagu by bpmm, on Flickr

*Chateau de Pissy près d'Amiens (Somme), Picardie*

Pissy by JDAMI, on Flickr

*Château d' Apremont, Allier*

Château d' Apremont by Diegojack, on Flickr


----------



## autskai (May 23, 2011)

The last one is very interesting


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le château de Vincennes, Ile-de-France*

2011.05.13.098 VINCENNES - Le château - Le châtelet et le donjon  by alainmichot93, on Flickr

*Le massif château de Roquetaillade à Mazères, Ariège*

Le massif château de Roquetaillade à Mazères - France by moulin360, on Flickr

*Château de Pesteils, Auvergne*

Château de Pesteils by Ulli J., on Flickr

*Château de Boussac, Cantal*

Devant le Château de Boussac (Cantal) by nitot, on Flickr

*Château de Coraboeuf, Bourgogne*

Chateau de Coraboeuf - 3 by Drumsara, on Flickr

*Château de Sennecey le Grand, Bourgogne*

Sennecey le Grand - 4 by Drumsara, on Flickr

*Château de Sulley, Bourgogne*

Sulley - 04 by Drumsara, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château du Marais, Essonne*

Le Château du Marais - Essonne by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Le Château de Flers à Villeneuve-d'Ascq, Nord-Pas-de-Calais*

Le château de Flers à Villeneuve-d'Ascq by flo 59, on Flickr

*Château de Sassetot, Haute-Normandie*

Château de Sassetot by ClarissaWAM, on Flickr

*Château du Clos de Vougeot (Côte-d'Or), Bourgogne*

Côte-d'Or by ashriber, on Flickr

*Château de Commercy, Meuse*

château de commercy ( roi stanislas ) by alainalele, on Flickr

*Château de Sainte Mère (Gers), Midi-Pyrénées*

Sainte Mère - Gers by Vaxjo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Château de Galleville (Doudeville), Seine-Maritime*

Doudeville,Seine Maritime,France by isamiga76, on Flickr

*Château de Malcombe, Indre-et-Loire*

2011-04-23 by Giåm, on Flickr

*Château de Kerjean (Finistère), Bretagne*

Vivir en el campo (2) by juan carlos giménez, on Flickr

*Le Château de Vauchelles-les-Domart, Somme*

Vauchelles-les-Domart,Somme,France by isamiga76, on Flickr

*Château du Creux (vallée de l'Aumance, Vallon-en-Sully), Allier*

Le Jour ni l'Heure : château du Creux (1775-1785, Martial Fouacier, arch.), vallée de l'Aumance, Vallon-en-Sully, Allier, samedi 6 octobre 2007, 12:42:32 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*Château de Chareil-Cintrat, Auvergne*

Chareil-Cintrat by sylviedjinn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Acquigny, Eure*

Château d'Acquigny - Eure by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Groslée, Ain*

Château (XIIe au XXe s.) de Groslée (Ain, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire*

2011-04-23 by Giåm, on Flickr

*Château de Baugé, Maine-et-Loire*

Château de Baugé by Hellebardius, on Flickr

*Le château de la Rochepot, Bourgogne*

Le château primitif date du XII ème siècle, au XV ème siècle il devient la demeure des seigneurs Régnier et Philippe Pot, tous deux chevaliers de la Toison d'Or et conseillers des Ducs de Bourgogne by Maurice Albray, on Flickr

*Château de Puymartin, Dordogne*

Château de Puymartin by goforchris, on Flickr


----------



## Odoaker (May 22, 2011)

Nice! (not the city)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Les jardins du Château de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire*

2011-04-23 by Giåm, on Flickr

*Château de la Marthonie (Périgord), Dordogne*

P1010078 by larsen & co, on Flickr

*Château de Saumur, Maine-et-Loire*

IMG_1935 by jdelta, on Flickr

*Château de Pontivy, Bretagne*

Château de Pontivy by babicka2, on Flickr

*Château (fort) du Taureau, Bretagne*

Départ de la "Tresco" - 1er juin 2011 by Roscoff-quotidien, on Flickr

*Le château de Moléans, Eure-et-Loir*

Le château de Moléans - Eure-et-Loir by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Dieppe, Haute-Normandie*

Chateau de Dieppe by Synoptic Productions, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Tanlay, Bourgogne*

Tanlay Chateau by Dick White, on Flickr

*Château de Sully-sur-Loire*

Sully Chateau by Dick White, on Flickr

*Château de la Roseraie, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur*

Chateau de la roseraie II by Cédric A. Photographie ①③, on Flickr

*Château de Chalencon, Auvergne*

Château de Chalencon by Géo-photos, on Flickr

*Le château de Pange et ses jardins, Moselle*

Un cadre verdoyant. by * Joel *, on Flickr

*Château des Ducs de Lorraine à Sierck-les-Bains, Moselle*

Château des Ducs de Lorraine à Sierck-les-Bains by Cary Greisch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Berchère (Nuits-st-Georges), Bourgogne*

Petit-déj, Chateau de la Berchère, Nuits-st-Georges by rsepulveda, on Flickr

*Château d'Isenbourg (Rouffach), Alsace*

Rouffach - Château d'Isenbourg by Martin M. Miles, on Flickr

*Château du Arboretum de Balaine, Allier*

château Arboretum de Balaine (VILLENEUVE-sur-ALLIER,FR03) by jean-louis zimmermann, on Flickr

*Château du Bouchat (Tréban et Meillard, près de Saint-Pourçain, Allier*

Le Jour ni l'Heure : château du Bouchat, entre Laféline, Tréban et Meillard, près de Saint-Pourçain, Allier, Bourbonnais, "Auvergne", dimanche 7 octobre 2007,10:22:24 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*Château de Bourdeilles, Dordogne*

Chateau de Bourdeilles by Pentax Nature, on Flickr

*Château de Sédières (Clergoux), Corrèze*

Clergoux (Corrèze) by Cletus Awreetus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Fougères-sur-Bièvre, Loir-et-Cher*

Cour Interieure by Drew Tedlock, on Flickr

*Parc du Château de Vizille, Isère*

Parc du château (XVIIe s.) de Vizille (Isère, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Villepreux, Ile-de-France*

Château de Villepreux - 2/10 by Ganymede2009, on Flickr

*Château de Montsalvy, Cantal*

Retraite sûre by ManuB., on Flickr

*Château de Limargue à Autoire, Midi-Pyrénées*

Château de Limargue à Autoire by catiie, on Flickr

*Château de Sassetot, Haute-Normandie*

Château de Sassetot by ClarissaWAM, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Méridon, Yvelines*

Château de Méridon, Chevreuse by Alexander Ipfelkofer, on Flickr

*Château de Fléchères (Fareins, Dombes), Ain*

Château de Fléchères - Fareins - Dombes - Ain by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Vieillevie, Cantal*

001 Château de Vieillevie Cantal by michelalbouy12, on Flickr

*Château de Puyguilhem, Dordogne*

Château de Puyguilhem by Herbaltablet, on Flickr

*Château de Rochefort-en-Novalaise dit de Mandrin, Savoie*

Château (XVe s.) de Rochefort-en-Novalaise dit de Mandrin, près St-Genix-sur-Guiers (Savoie, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Germain-de-Livet, Basse-Normandie*

Saint Germain Livet 03 by alaindevisme, on Flickr

*Château de Cornod, Jura*

Château de Cornod by Pays "Lacs et Petite Montagne", on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Fléchères (Fareins, Dombes), Ain*

Château de Fléchères - Fareins - Dombes - Ain  by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château des Aix (Treban et Meillard, près de Saint-Pourçain), Allier*

Le Jour ni l'Heure : château des Aix (XVIIe s.), entre Laféline, Treban et Meillard, près de Saint-Pourçain, Allier, Bourbonnais, "Auvergne", dimanche 7 octobre 2007, 10:41:17 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*Château de Pravier (Meillers, au sud-ouest de Souvigny), Allier*

Le Jour ni l'Heure : château de Pravier, Meillers, au sud-ouest de Souvigny, Allier, Bourbonnais, "Auvergne", 7 octobre 2007, 11:48:28 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*Château de Bohas (Revermont), Ain*

Château de Bohas - Revermont - Ain  by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Le Château de Coussac-Bonneval, Vienne*

Le Chateau de Bonneval. by northerntourer, on Flickr

*Château de Orage à Laussel, Dordogne*

Orage à Laussel by Yvan LEMEUR, on Flickr

*Château de Mémillon, Eure-et-Loir*

Château de Mémillon (XVIIe s.) - Eure-et-Loir by Philippe_28, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Montsoreau, Maine-et-Loire*

Château de Montsoreau (Maine-et-Loire) by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Le Château de Mesnil, Seine-Maritime*

Le Chateau de Mesnil Geoffroy,Ermenouville,Seine Maritime,France by isamiga76, on Flickr

*Château de Talcy, val d' Loire*

... by Drew Tedlock, on Flickr

*Château de Limargue à Autoire, Midi-Pyrénées*

Château de Limargue à Autoire by catiie, on Flickr

*Château de Souys à Saint-Menoux, Allier*

Le Jour ni l'Heure : château de Souys, construit à partir de 1655 par l'architecte Jacques Boucher, à Saint-Menoux, Allier, Bourbonnais, "Auvergne", samedi 14 juin 2008, 19:52:33 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Augustin, Allier*

Le Jour ni l'Heure : château de Saint-Augustin (XVIIIe s.), Château-sur-Allier, Allier, Bourbonnais, "Auvergne", samedi 14 juin 2008, 15:56:21 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Guerville, Normandie*

Chateau de Guerville by isamiga76, on Flickr

*Château de la Reine Blanche et l'étang de la Loge, Picardie*

Château de la Reine Blanche et l'étang de la Loge by En Pays d'Halatte, on Flickr

*Château de suzanne en Picardie*

Château de suzanne en Picardie by pedro1918, on Flickr

*Château de Fragne, Allier*

Château de Fragne (Allier) by Christophe ALARY, on Flickr

*Château de Bellefaye à Soumans Creuse, Allier*

Château de Bellefaye à Soumans Creuse by papoum, on Flickr

*Château de l'Augère à Agonges, Allier*

Château de l'Augère à Agonges Allier by papoum, on Flickr

*Château de la Houssaye en Brie, Seine-et-Marne*

château - La Houssaye en Brie, Seine-et-Marne, Île-de-France by Balades en Brie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Creully, Basse-Normandie*

Creully chateau 02 by alaindevisme, on Flickr

*Château de Amboise, Indre-et-Loire*

Amboise (Indre-et-Loire) by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Menthon-Saint-Bernard, Haute-Savoie*

2011 France Menthon-Saint-Bernard Château de Menthon EF24-105mm f-4L IS USM 0196 by loic80l, on Flickr

*Cour du Château comtal de Carcassonne, Aude*

Les platanes de la cour du château comtal de Carcassonne by anatoliv73, on Flickr

*Château de Fages, Dordogne*

chateau de fages 24 by plaborderi, on Flickr

*Château de Nogent le Rotrou, Eure-et-Loir*

Nogent le Rotrou (1) by jptaverne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Bénouville, Calvados*

Château de Bénouville (Calvados-FR) by levaletfrancois, on Flickr

*Château de Castelnaud, Dordogne*

Château de Castelnaud by catiie, on Flickr

*Château Royal de Collioure, Pyrénées-Orientales*

IMG_6979 by hoteldephil, on Flickr

*Château de Lyautey ou de Thorey-Lyautey, Meurthe-et-Moselle*

Le Jour ni l'Heure 4335 : château Lyautey, ou de Thorey-Lyautey, 1920-1924, résidence du maréchal Lyautey, 1854-1934, Meurthe-&-Moselle, dimanche 18 avril 2010, 18:33:13 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*Château de Thoury, Allier*

IMG_Thoury_6295 by Jelle Drok, on Flickr

*Château de Forêt de Viry à Liernolles, Allier*

Forêt de Viry à Liernolles by wally52, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Moux, Bourgogne*

446- Bourgogne en été - Château de Moux by Huey_Chris, on Flickr

*Château de Mocques à Saint-Martin-sur-Nohain, Bourgogne*

Château de Mocques à Saint-Martin-sur-Nohain by JPC24, on Flickr

*Château de Bouligneux, Ain*

Château de Bouligneux by fred_v, on Flickr

*Château de Menthon-Saint Bernard, Haute-Savoie*

Château de Menthon-Saint Bernard  by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Rochefort-en-Novalaise (près St-Genix-sur-Guiers), Savoie*

Château (XVe s.) de Rochefort-en-Novalaise dit de Mandrin, près St-Genix-sur-Guiers (Savoie, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château des seigneurs de Crépy, Picardie*

Château des seigneurs de Crépy by En Pays d'Halatte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Motte à Usseau, Vienne*

Château de la Motte à Usseau by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de la Bierson à Marçay, Vienne*

Château de la Bierson à Marçay by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de la Planche à Iteuil, Vienne*

Château de la Planche à Iteuil by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Cère à Saint Hilaire sur Benaize, Indre*

Château de Cère à Saint Hilaire sur Benaize by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de l'Epine à Ciron, Indre*

Château de l'Epine à Ciron by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de la Haye du Déron (Sixt-sur Aff), Bretagne*

Château de la Haye du Déron, Sixt-sur Aff (35) by Badlosserie, on Flickr

*Château de Javarzay, Deux-Sèvres*

Château de Javarzay - Deux-Sèvres by Vaxjo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château - fort de Mauléon, Pyrénées-Atlantiques*

Mauléon (Pyrénées-Atlantiques) by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Romefort à Ciron, Indre*

Château de Romefort à Ciron by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Luynes, Centre*

Château de Luynes by PatriceM17, on Flickr

*Château de Courbières, Midi-Pyrénées*

Château de Courbières by ericpatey, on Flickr

*Château de la Tour à Rivarennes, Indre*

Château de la Tour à Rivarennes by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Préaux, Indre*

Château de Préaux by wally52, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Valençay, Indre*

Château de Valençay by claytron, on Flickr

*Château de Changy (Gy les Nonains), Loiret*

Chateau de Changy - Gy les Nonains, France by Pwaully73, on Flickr

*Château de Peyrepertuse, Aude*

Walls of Château de Peyrepertuse by Guacamoliest, on Flickr

*Château de Cormatin, Bourgogne*

Château de Cormatin by Guacamoliest, on Flickr

*Château de Bresse-Sur-Grosne, Bourgogne*

Chateau de Bresse-Sur-Grosne by Guacamoliest, on Flickr

*Château de Duingt, Haute-Savoie*

Château de Duingt by Flausset, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Mécoras - Ruffieux, Savoie*

Château de Mécoras - Ruffieux - Savoie by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château royal du Vivier (Fontenay-Trésigny), Seine-et-Marne*

château royal du Vivier - Fontenay-Trésigny, Seine-et-Marne, Île-de-France by Balades en Brie, on Flickr

*Château de Fléville, Meurthe-et-Moselle*

Château de Fléville (France - Lorraine - 54) by michellefouineur, on Flickr

*Château de Vigny, Ile-de-France*

Château de Vigny by pifou95, on Flickr

*Château de Bois Himont, Seine-Maritime*

Chateau de Bois Himont ( Seine Maritime) by EasyriderFXDWG, on Flickr

*Château de Mesnil Geoffroy, Seine-Maritime*

Chateau de Mesnil Geoffroy, Seine Maritime, France by isamiga76, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Boivre à Vouneuil sous Biard, Vienne*

Château de Boivre à Vouneuil sous Biard by wally52, on Flickr


Château de Boivre à Vouneuil sous Biard by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Beaupuy à Saulgé, Vienne*

Château de Beaupuy à Saulgé by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de La Vacherie à Saint Maurice sur Clouère, Vienne*

Château de La Vacherie à Saint Maurice sur Clouère by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Masseuil à Quinçay, Vienne*

Château de Masseuil à Quinçay by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Montcorbin à Béruges, Vienne*

Château de Montcorbin à Béruges by wally52, on Flickr


----------



## dancethingy (Feb 7, 2004)

I can't imagine the daily chores required for the upkeep of these castles, must daunting from a housekeepers point of view. Wonderful thread here, thanks for sharing.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you for your comment, merci :cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Love the beautiful photos.....:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Osthoffen, Alsace*

The Palace by Jean-Michel Priaux, on Flickr

*Château de Montbrun, Haute-Vienne*

Chateau de Montbrun, Limousin, France by Quim Bahí, on Flickr

*Château de Vaux le Vicomte, Ile-de-France*

Château de Vaux le Vicomte by Ganymede2009, on Flickr

*Château de Verteuil, Poitou-Charentes*

Unattainable by Humandecoy - back, on Flickr

*Château de Chouvigny, Allier*

Chouvigny, Allier by BerColly, on Flickr

*Château de Fourchaud (entre Besson et Bresnay), Allier*

Le Jour ni l'Heure : château de Fourchaud, entre Besson et Bresnay, dans l'Allier, dimanche 20 mai 2007, 17:36:54 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Talmont, Pays de la Loire*

149.21.09.06 Château de Talmont St Hilaire renpart by alainmichot93, on Flickr

*Château de Pouzauges, Vendée*

Château de Pouzauges - Vendée by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Trécesson, Bretagne*

Château de Trécesson - Bretagne by Vince Arno, on Flickr

*Château de Vincennes, Ile-de-France*

Château de Vincennes - 26-11-2006 - 17h06 by Panoramas, on Flickr

*Château de Chaumont dans la Brûme, Loir et Cher*

Château de Chaumont dans la Brûme ( France, Loir et Cher ) by Frédéric.L, on Flickr

*Château de Pontgibaud, Puy de Dôme*

Pontgibaud, Puy de Dôme by BerColly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Yvoire, Rhône-Alpes*

Château Yvoire, France by |neurosis|, on Flickr

*Château de Brest, Bretagne*

Chateau de Brest - Chateau of Brest by EddyB, on Flickr

*Château d'Arques, Aude*

camí a Arcas by Seracat, on Flickr

*Château de Bagnoles de l'orne, Basse-Normandie*

Chateau Bagnoles de l'orne by kate053 -, on Flickr

*Château de Bours, Nord-Pas-de-Calais*

Donjon de Bours by .Sissi, on Flickr

*Le château de la Roche Courbon, Charente-Maritime*

charentes-Maritime by  photopade (Nikonist) peu présent., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Poterie, Loire-Atlantique*

Château de la Poterie (Loire-Atlantique) by rogermarcel, on Flickr

*Château de la Bretesche, Loire-Atlantique*

Domaine de la Bretesche by thomaspollin, on Flickr

*Château de La Chaume (Musée de la mer et tour d'Arundel), Vendée*

Tour d'Arundel by Pixl85, on Flickr

*Le Château de Beaumarchais, Vendée*

Le château de Beaumarchais by Martin BIGOT, on Flickr

*Château de Beaujeu, Cher*

Château de Beaujeu by etnobofin, on Flickr

*Château de Sully-sur-Loire, Loiret*

Château de Sully-sur-Loire by etnobofin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vitre, Ille-et-Vilaine*

Le château de Vitré by Vince Arno, on Flickr

*Château de Trédion, Morbihan*

Château de Trédion by morbihan tourisme, on Flickr

*Château de Tronjoli (Gourin), Morbihan*

Gourin / Morbihan by cathy breizh, on Flickr

*Château de Kerguehennec, Morbihan*

img_7735 by jfbouzereau, on Flickr

*Château de Trevarez, Finistère*

Domaine de Trévarez by picou rivedroite, on Flickr

*Château de Pontivy, Morbihan*

Château de Pontivy by babicka2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Costaéerés, Côtes-d'Armor*

Cotes-d'Armor Bretagne France by  photopade (Nikonist) peu présent., on Flickr

*Château de Bonabry, Côtes-d'Armor*

Bonabry by christos-greece, on Flickr

*Château - fort de la Latte, Côtes-d'Armor*
Fort la Latte by Vince Arno, on Flickr

*Château de Dinan, Côtes-d'Armor*

Chateau de Dinan 8 by Gauis Caecilius, on Flickr


----------



## kresna (Jun 14, 2011)

view taking his picture is so cool :banana:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Merci, kresna... 

*Château de Pontécoulant, Calvados*

Chateau de Pontecoulant by catherine.aeschlimann, on Flickr

*Château de Falaise, Calvados*

Château de Falaise (Calvados-FR) by levaletfrancois, on Flickr

*Château de Bénouville, Calvados*

Château de Bénouville (Calvados-FR) by levaletfrancois, on Flickr

*Château de Versainville, Calvados*

Château de Versainville, Calvados by christos-greece, on Flickr

*Château de Vendeuvre, Calvados*

Chateau de Vendeuvre by christos-greece, on Flickr

*Le château de St Germain-de-Livet, Calvados*

Le château de St Germain de Livet by Tokenlab, on Flickr

*Château de Fontaine-Henry, Calvados*

Château de Fontaine-Henry_6603.jpg by Robi Fav, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chaumont-sur-Loire, Loir-et-Cher*

Château de Chaumont (Loir-et-Cher) by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Le Château d'Amboise, Loir-et-Cher*

Le Château d'Amboise by milucide, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceaux, Indre-et-Loire*

The Château de Chenonceau by frans.sellies, on Flickr

*Château de Montrichard, Loir-et-Cher*

Montrichard (Loir-et-Cher). Le donjon. by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Chissay-en-Touraine, Loir-et-Cher*

DSC03389 Château de Chissay 21 by antoine alacusos, on Flickr

*Château de Montpoupon, Indre*

Château de Montpoupon by j2m50, on Flickr

*Château de Raoul en Châteauroux, Indre*

Château de Raoul, Indre by christos-greece, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chazeron, Puy de Dôme*

Château de Chazeron, Puy de Dôme by BerColly, on Flickr

*Château de Pontgibaud, Puy de Dôme*

Pontgibaud, Puy de Dôme by BerColly, on Flickr

*Château de Viverols, Puy de Dôme*

Viverols, Puy de Dôme by BerColly, on Flickr

*Château de Montfort (Vernet-la-Varenne), Puy-de-Dôme*

P1000664_auvergne by yann3826, on Flickr


P1000668_auvergne by yann3826, on Flickr

*Château de Parentignat, Puy-de-Dôme*

P1000637_auvergne by yann3826, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Lavoûte-Polignac, Haute-Loire*

Château de Lavoûte-Polignac - Haute Loire by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Le Château de Léotoing, Haute-Loire*

France: château en Auvergne by kiwiFR, on Flickr

*Château de La Belinay commune de Paulhac, Cantal*

Château de La Belinay commune de Paulhac by wally52, on Flickr

*Château d'Alleuze, Cantal*

Château d'Alleuze by -Alleuze-, on Flickr

*Château de Sailhant (St. Flour), Cantal*

170406 Chateau de Sailhant (10) by darialalala, on Flickr

*Le château d'Anjony, Cantal*

Le château d'Anjony by Fluorine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

More photos tomorrow
Plus photos, demain
:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de La Treyne, Lot*

Château de La Treyne by Yvan LEMEUR, on Flickr

*Château de Salvagnac-Cajarc (Aveyron, au sud de Cajarc), Lot*

Le Jour ni l'Heure : château de Salvagnac-Cajarc, Aveyron, au sud de Cajarc, Lot, samedi 10 mai 2008, 20:11:27 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*Château de Ceint-d'Eau ou Saint-Dau (sud-ouest de Figeac), Lot*

Le Jour ni l'Heure : château de Ceint-d'Eau, parfois Saint-Dau (XVe, XVIe, XIXe s.), vallée du Célé, au sud-ouest de Figeac, Lot, Quercy, samedi 10 mai 2008,14:47:42 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*Château de Belcastel, Aveyron*

Chateau de Belcastel, Aveyron by lyli12, on Flickr

*Château de Peyrelade, Aveyron*

Chateau de Peyrelade by Vins64, on Flickr

*Château du Bosc (demeure d'enfance de Toulouse-Lautrec), Aveyron*

Château du Bosc, demeure d'enfance de Toulouse-Lautrec, Aveyron by Renaud Camus, on Flickr


----------



## Wenzel der Weise (Jul 13, 2011)

I like the Loire castle on this page.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Which one? The "Château de Chaumont-sur-Loire"?


----------



## exphelpz (Jun 26, 2011)

Amazing castles!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Château de Penne, Tarn*

Le château de Penne by Tarn Tourisme, on Flickr

*Château de Bruniquel, Tarn*

IMG_0225_DxO by CJMP31, on Flickr

*Château de Foucauld (Gaillac), Tarn*

Château de Foucauld, Gaillac by christ_bonnet, on Flickr

*Château de Mauriac, Tarn*

Château de Mauriac by TrajinandoPorElMundo, on Flickr

*Le Château musée de Magrin, Tarn*

Le château musée de Magrin by Fluorine, on Flickr

*Château de Grandval Teillet, Tarn*

Château de GRANDVAL TEILLET by isobel333, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le château de Pibrac, Haute-Garonne*

Untitled by prelude9331, on Flickr

*Château de Saissac, Haute-Garonne*

Château de Saissac- Région Sud-Ouest - Département Haute-Garonne - France - by Ambroisie., on Flickr

*Château de Laréole, Haute-Garonne*

Chateau de Laréole ( Haute Garonne ) by m-idre31, on Flickr

*Château de Saint Elix, Haute-Garonne*

Château de Saint Elix by raz1940 et Charlotte, on Flickr

*Château de Gardères, Hautes-Pyrénées*

Gardères, Hautes Pyrénées by pjc&co, on Flickr

*Château de Sainte Marie à Luz-Saint-Sauveur, Hautes-Pyrénées*

Pays Toy en hiver by SebastienToulouse, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques*

Pau - Jardin de la basse plante by Erminig Gwenn, on Flickr

*Château de Bitaubé (Rebenacq), Pyrénées-Atlantiques*

Chateau de Bitaubé (2) by Erminig Gwenn, on Flickr

*Château - fort de Mauléon, Pyrénées-Atlantiques*

Mauléon (Pyrénées-Atlantiques) by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Le Château de Arcizans-Avant (Argelès-Gazost), Hautes-Pyrénées*

Le château de Arcizans-Avant by Pantchoa, on Flickr

*Le Château de Mauvezin, Hautes-Pyrénées*

LE CHATEAU DE MAUVEZIN HAUTES-PYRENEES FRANCE by jpazam, on Flickr

*Château - Fort de Lourdes, Hautes-Pyrénées*

Chateau Fort de Lourdes by Jeroen Hensen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Montaner, Pyrénées-Atlantiques*

Le Jour ni l'Heure 0578 : château de Montaner, construit de 1375 à 1380 par l'architecte Sicard de Lordat pout Gaston-Phébus, comte de Foix, prince des Pyrénées, 1331-1391, auj. dans les Pyrénées-Atlantiques, Aquitaine, vendredi 5 février 2010, 13:02:41 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*L'Abbaye - Château de Camon, Ariège*

L'Abbaye Chateau De Camon by Avian Pursuits, on Flickr

*Château de Seix, Ariège*

Printemps (Seix/Ariège/Pyrénées) by PierreG_09, on Flickr

*Château de Foix en Ariège*

châteaux de foix 1 by Laura.BDN, on Flickr

*Château de Miglos, Ariège*

le chateau de Miglos by m-idre31, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Carcassonne, Aude*

Cité De Carcassonne by Ryan Hadley, on Flickr

*Le Château de Cassan, Hérault*

Le Château de Cassan (Hérault) by Gérard Farenc (On/Off)..., on Flickr

*Château de Raissac (Beziers), Hérault*

raissac-garden nook13 by maggiebattista, on Flickr

*Château de Lignan sur Orb, Hérault*

le château de Lignan sur Orb by Les ICK en Tricastin, on Flickr

*Château de Margon, Hérault*

Chateau de Margon (Hérault) by jacdesalpes, on Flickr

*Château de Flaugergues (Montpellier), Hérault*

Château de Flaugergues, Montpellier France by sojourner1970, on Flickr


----------



## Dirty new yorker (Jun 4, 2011)

Magnificent


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Grignan (Drôme), Rhône-Alpes*


Grignan et son château by Patchok34, on Flickr


Chateau de Grignan by giltho, on Flickr


Chateau te Grignan (26) France by alwinoll, on Flickr


Le château de Grignan. by Claudia Sc., on Flickr


Château de Grignan  by Tricastin, Pays de Grignan, Enclave des Papes, on Flickr


Grignan by loutraje, on Flickr


Grignan by loutraje, on Flickr


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Château de Chambord


----------



## Vaklston (Aug 31, 2010)

That's a beautiful castle! :drool:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Rochemaure, Drôme*

Château de Rochemaure by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Larnage (Anneyron), Drôme*

Château (XIVe-XVIIIe s.) de Larnage, Anneyron (Drôme, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château Le Barroux (Nyons), Drôme*

Château Le Barroux DSC00614 by 6franc6, on Flickr

*Château de Piégros, Drôme*

France, Drôme by photoriel, on Flickr

*Château du Montmaur, Hautes-Alpes*

Château du Terrail, XIVe et XVIIe siècles, Commune de Montmaur, Hautes-Alpes by Thierry Bouts, on Flickr

*Château de Charance (Gap), Hautes-Alpes*

chateau de Charance by K00cha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Château-Arnoux, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence*

Château de Château-Arnoux by OT Val de Durance, on Flickr

*Château de Greoux, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence*

Chateau Greoux (10) by alpesdehauteprovence-tourisme, on Flickr

*Château de Thorens-Glières - Haute-Savoie*

Château de Thorens-Glières - Haute Savoie by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Picomtal, Hautes-Alpes*

Chateau de Picomtal by einaz80, on Flickr


Château de Picomtal, XIIe, XIIIe et XVIe siècles, Crots, Hautes-Alpes. by Thierry Bouts, on Flickr

*Château - fort de Queyras, Hautes-Alpes*

Chateau Queyras by JJ Bernard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château - Fort de l'Esseillon (Maurienne, Modane), Haute-Savoie*

Fort de l'Esseillon - Maurienne by Jessie Romaneix, on Flickr

*Château de Menthon Saint Bernard, Haute-Savoie*

Château de Menthon - Saint Bernard - Haute Savoie  by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Brangues, Isère*

Château (XIVe-XVIIe s.) acheté en 1927 par l'écrivain Paul Claudel, Brangues (Isère, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de La Motte-les-Bains, Isère*

Château de La Motte-les-Bains by Cary Greisch, on Flickr


Château de La Motte-les-Bains by Cary Greisch, on Flickr

*Le Château de Beaumont, Isère*

Le Château de Beaumont by Cary Greisch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Beaumont, Isère*

Le Château de Beaumont by Cary Greisch, on Flickr

*Château de Vizille, Isère*

Chateau de Vizille by Julien Ambrosiano, on Flickr


grenoble_2_139 by OurTravelPics.com, on Flickr

*Château de Virieu-sur-Bourbre (Terres Froides), Isère*

Château (du XIe au XVIIIe s.) de Virieu-sur-Bourbre, Terres Froides (Isère, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Bon Repos (Jarrie), Isère*

Château de Bon Repos à Haute-Jarrie by beaucherjp, on Flickr

*Château du Carre, Isère*

Petit château près de Grenoble by Michele*mp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Château de Versailles, Ile-de-France*

{Le Château de Versailles} :: 30MAY2011 by { JHGagle | Photo }, on Flickr

*Château de Sceaux (Hauts-de-Seine), Ile-de-France*

Château de Sceaux by PatriceM17, on Flickr

*Château de La Malmaison (Hauts-de-Seine), Ile-de-France*

Le Château de La Malmaison by babicka2, on Flickr

*Château de Vincennes, Ile-de-France*

Château de Vincennes by ginger_ninja, on Flickr


CHATEAU DE VINCENNE by SonyBarclais, on Flickr


Château de Vincennes castle - Tour de France 2011 by Mr~Poussnik, on Flickr


Château de Vincennes castle - Tour de France 2011 by Mr~Poussnik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Olhain, Nord-Pas-de-Calais*

le château d'Olhain by flo 59, on Flickr

*Château de Chantilly, Picardie*

Il était une fois... by NAIGO, on Flickr

*Château de Catteville, Seine-Maritime*

Château de Catteville - Seine Maritime by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Charnay (Beaujolais), Rhône*

Château de Charnay - Beaujolais - Rhône  by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de La Rochefoucauld, Charente*

Different angle at Château de La Rochefoucauld by GijsbertPeijs, on Flickr

*Château de Lanrigan, Ille-et-Vilaine*

Château de Lanrigan by Haute Bretagne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chambonas (Ardèche), Rhône-Alpes*

le château de Chambonas (Ardèche) by horlo, on Flickr

*Château de Montessus, Bourgogne*

Château de Montessus by Martin M. Miles (gone for a walk), on Flickr

*Château de Bussy Rabutin, Bourgogne*

Untitled by mirebeaubèze, on Flickr

*Château de Rigny-Ussé, Indre-et-Loire*

Rigny-Ussé (Indre-et-Loire) by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Fragne, Allier*

Château de Fragne (Allier) by Christophe ALARY, on Flickr

*Château de Fléchères - Fareins (Dombes), Ain*

Château de Fléchères - Fareins - Dombes - Ain  by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Le Château de Cany, Seine-Maritime*

Le Château de Cany - Seine Maritime by Philippe_28, on Flickr


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

Château de Chambord is my favorite. 
Love these pictures, they really capture the elegance and warmth of french castles.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Mayrinhagues, Midi-Pyrénées*

Château de MAYRINHAGUES by lyli12, on Flickr

*Château des Ducs de Brissac, Pays de la Loire*

Op weg naar de 4e Camping by kath & theo, on Flickr

*Le Château du roi René, Rhône*

Le Château du roi René, sa silhouette massive posée au bord du Rhône et son état exceptionnel de conservation en font un des plus beaux châteaux médiévaux de France by Maurice Albray, on Flickr

*Château de Montvéran (Bugey), Ain*

Château de Montvéran - Culoz - Bugey - Ain by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Lavours (Bugey), Ain*

Château de Lavours - Bugey - Ain  by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Condé, Picardie*

Château de Condé by y.caradec, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Jonzac, Charente-Maritime*

Façade latérale du château de Jonzac - France by moulin360, on Flickr

*Château de Champigny-sur-Veude, Indre-et-Loire*

Champigny sur Veude-2010_07-141 by michel.cansse, on Flickr

*Château de Varzy, Nièvre*

Chateau de Varzy (Nièvre) by toftof91, on Flickr

*Château de Chambray, Haute-Normandie*

Château de Chambray (XVIe s.) - Eure by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Boucéel, Basse-Normandie*

Château de Boucéel 02 by zone-b, on Flickr

*Château de Longpra (Saint-Geoire-en-Valdaine, Isère), Rhône-Alpes*

Le Jour ni l'Heure 8280 : château de Longpra, c. 1740, Saint-Geoire-en-Valdaine, Isère, Dauphiné de Viennois, Rhône-Alpes, mardi 26 juillet 2011, 17:16:18 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de La Pierre (Coudrecieux), Sarthe*

057 by forder83, on Flickr

*Château de Carcassonne, Aude*

La cité de Carcassonne by didier95, on Flickr

*Brousse-le-Château, Aveyron*

France, Aveyron, Brousse-le-Château by jpazam, on Flickr

*Château de Livers-Cazelles et pigeonier avec tournesols (Cordes-sur-Ciel), Tarn*

France, Tarn, tournesols à Cordes-sur-Ciel by jpazam, on Flickr

*Château de la Napoule, Alpes-Maritimes*

Chateau de la Napoule by twells_ok, on Flickr

*Château de Salignac, Dordogne*

Châtreau de Salignac by bernard-paris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vez, Picardie*

Donjon de Vez by Phil du Valois, on Flickr

*Château de Sauvage, Yvelines*

Château de Sauvage - Yvelines by Oric1, on Flickr

*Château De Montriou, val d'Loire*

Chateau De Montriou by ErinMelb, on Flickr

*Château de Trécesson, Morbihan*

chateau de Trécesson by vebests, on Flickr

*Château de Saint Hilaire, Corrèze*

IMG_4327.jpg by jpazam, on Flickr

*Château de Pompadour, Corrèze*

Château de Pompadour by Gîtes de France Limousin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saint-Bernard, Ain*

Le Jour ni l'Heure 5967 : château de Saint-Bernard, XIIIe-XXIe s., Ain, résidence occasionnelle de Maurice Utrillo entre 1933 et 1948, samedi 2 juillet 2011, 17:09:38 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*Château de Groslée, Ain*

Château (XIIe au XXe s.) de Groslée (Ain, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Kerjean, Bretagne*

Chateau de Kerjean by madko77, on Flickr

*Château de Bois-Briand, Loire-Atlantique*

2008-04-06-10-09-32-BB-jardinlaquintinie by ChateauBoisBriand, on Flickr

*Le Château de Montmort-Lucy, Marne*

Le château de Montmort-Lucy (51) by XBXG, on Flickr

*Château de Hautefort, Dordogne*

Hospice de Hautefort 396 by bernard-paris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Château de la Roche Courbon, Charentes-Maritime*

Le Chateau de la Roche Courbon by Taylor Dundee, on Flickr

*Château de Val à Bort les Orgues, Corrèze*

Château de Val à Bort les Orgues by Gîtes de France Limousin, on Flickr

*Château de Combourg, Ille-et-Vilaine*

Château de Combourg by Haute Bretagne, on Flickr

*Château d'Esnes (Cambrésis), Nord-Pas-de-Calais*

Château d'Esnes, Cambrésis, Nord by .Sissi, on Flickr

*Château de Potelle, Nord-Pas-de-Calais*

Le chateau de Potelle 59530 ( les journées du patrimoine) by Lech'tirené, on Flickr

*Château de Lourmarin, Vaucluse*

Lourmarin - Chateau de Lourmarin by ell brown, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Beaumont-les-Autels, Eure-et-Loir*

Château de Beaumont-les-Autels - Eure-et-Loir by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Fontenay, Saône-et-Loire*

Chateau de Fontenay by George Perfect, on Flickr

*Château de Brézé en Anjou, Val de Loire*

Château de Brézé en Anjou, Val de Loire by Anjou Tourisme, on Flickr

*Château de Panassou, Dordogne*

Château de Panassou (st Vincent de Cosse (24) by montestier, on Flickr

*Château de Mialaret, Corrèze*

Le Jour ni l'Heure : château (-hôtel) de Mialaret, à l'ouest de Neuvic-d'Ussel, Corrèze, Limousin, mardi 24 juin 2008, 17:17:17 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*Château de Lys, Allier*

Chateaux de Lys by Dirk-Jan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saint Bernard, Rhône-Alpes*

jardin du chateau de saint bernard (28) by Aurelynx, on Flickr

*Château de Quesmy, Aisne*

Château de Quesmy, France by LisArt, on Flickr

*Château de Vadencourt (Somme), Picardie*

Château de Vadencourt, Somme (80) by pedro1918, on Flickr

*Château de Castelnaud, Dordogne*

Château de Castelnaud by Zeldenrust, on Flickr

*Château de Sauvage, Yvelines*

Château de Sauvage - Yvelines by Oric1, on Flickr

*Le château - fort Vauban du Petit Bé, Bretagne*

Le saut des profondeurs by [salociN], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Beauvoir à Hocquincourt, Picardie*

Château de Beauvoir à Hocquincourt (80) by pedro1918, on Flickr

*Château de Citerne, Picardie*

Château de Citerne (80) by pedro1918, on Flickr

*Château de Mérélessart, Picardie*

Château de Mérélessart (80) by pedro1918, on Flickr

*Château de Molette à Succieu, Isère*

Château de Molette à Succieu (Isère, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de La Rochelambert, Auvergne*

Auvergne_011 by eurotriptips, on Flickr

*Château de Castelnau sur Dordogne*

beaulieu sur dordogne by Groupon France, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Sédières, Corrèze*

Château de Sédières by opaline82, on Flickr

*Château de Manthon, Savoie*

The Chateau Of Manthon by smithrachael, on Flickr

*Château De Dieppe, Seine-Maritime*

Dieppe, France. Chateau-Musee De Dieppe by Karl Agre, M.D., on Flickr

*Château de Ecretteville-les-Baons, Normandie*

Manoir du Catel 1(Ecretteville les Baons,Normandie) by EasyriderFXDWG, on Flickr

*Château de Vallin (St-Victor-de-Cessieu), Isère*

Château (du XIVe au XVIIIe s.) de Vallin, St-Victor-de-Cessieu (Isère, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Ratilly, Bourgogne*

PICT0999 by Fazou, on Flickr

*Château - Forteresse Royale de Chinon, Indre*

Chinon - Forteresse Royale de Chinon #6 by jojothepotato, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ruines du Château de Lastours, Centre*

ruines du château de Lastours (87800) by marvinette, on Flickr

*Château de Chambonas, Rhône-Alpes*

le château de Chambonas (Ardèche) by horlo, on Flickr

*Le Château de Troissereux, Picardie*

En passant devant le château... by Mimi la praline, on Flickr

*Château de Picquigny, Picardie*

Picquigny castle at dawn (3) by Simples Instants, on Flickr

*Château de Boismorand à Antigny, Vienne*

Château de Boismorand à Antigny by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Beaupuy à Saulgé, Vienne*

Château de Beaupuy à Saulgé by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Suscinio, Morbihan*

Château de Suscino by daevon29, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Auvers sur Oise*

Château d'Auvers sur Oise by Mathieu FRANCOIS DU BERTRAND, on Flickr

*Château de Saumur, Maine-et-Loire*

Allure by meeloo75, on Flickr

*Château du Taureau, Bretagne*

Château du Taureau - Baie de Morlaix - 14 août 2011 by Roscoff-quotidien, on Flickr

*Château de Condé-en-brie, Picardie*

Château de Condé-en-Brie by alainmichot93, on Flickr

*Château de Jaligny, Allier*

Château de Jaligny (Allier) by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Château de Vadencourt (Somme), Picardie*

Château de Vadencourt, Somme (80) by pedro1918, on Flickr

*Château de la Casette (Sisteron), Alpes-de-Haute-Provence*

Château de la Casette, Sisteron by Cary Greisch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vincennes, Ile-de-France*

The Chatelet Tower and Keep at Château de Vincennes - Paris France by mbell1975, on Flickr

*Château de Valmer à Chançay, Indre-et-Loire*

Château de Valmer - 2 by DENISDROUAULT, on Flickr

*Château de Caradeuc (Bécherel), Bretagne*

Château de Caradeuc. Becherel by Roberto Poveda, on Flickr

*Château du Clos Vougeot, Bourgogne*

Château du Clos Vougeot by Joce.V, on Flickr

*Château de Puyguilhem, Dordogne*

Chateau de Puyguilhem by anchorbilly, on Flickr

*Le Château de Chantilly, Picardie*

Le Chateau de Chantilly, side by ShellGreen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Montardier, Gard*

MONTARDIER, GARD, FRANCE by Don-P, on Flickr

*Château du Haut-Kœnigsbourg, Alsace*

Chateau_Haut-Koenigsbourg_305 by ariel7515, on Flickr

*Château de Najac, Midi-Pyrénées*

château de Najac by franc34, on Flickr

*Château de Castlnaud, Dordogne*

Château de Castlnaud - 2 by Marc Lagneau, on Flickr

*Le Château d'If (Marseille), Bouches-du-Rhône*

Le château d'If by delmar2009, on Flickr

*Le Château de Castel Novel, Corrèze*

Hôtel Le Château de Castel Novel (Brive/Varetz) by brive-tourisme, on Flickr

*Château d'Hénu, Nord-Pas-de-Calais*

Château d'Hénu by pedro1918, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Sagonne, Cher*

France - Cher - Chateau de Sagonne by jp_noel, on Flickr

*Château de Vernet-la-Varenne, Auvergne*

castel du vernet la varenne by Janphi63, on Flickr

*Château de St. Suzanne, Pays de la Loire*

Ste Suzanne in Summer by theaspiringphotographer, on Flickr

*Château de Mécoras, Savoie*

Château de Mécoras - Ruffieux - Savoie by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Beauvoir, Allier*

Château de Beauvoir (Allier) by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Château de Puyfol, Allier*

Château de Puyfol (Allier) by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Rocamadour, Dordogne*

Chateau and Sanctuaires, Rocamadour by toughsl, on Flickr

*Château de Josselin, Morbihan*

CHÂTEAU DE JOSSELIN III by hierbajos, on Flickr

*Château de La Bourbansais, Bretagne*

Château de La Bourbansais by LAoneFilms, on Flickr

*Château de La Roche à Magne, Vienne*

Château de La Roche à Magné by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Boismorand à Antigny, Vienne*

Château de Boismorand à Antigny by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Bussy Rabutin, Bourgogne*

Untitled by mirebeaubèze, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Ransanne et son "Jardin remarquable", Charente-Maritime*

Château de Ransanne et son "Jardin remarquable" by babicka2, on Flickr

*Château de Loubressac, Midi Pyrénées*

Château de Loubressac by dprezat, on Flickr

*Le Vieux Château de l'Île d'Yeu, Vendée*

Le Vieux Château de l'Île d'Yeu ~ Vendée ~ France by emvri85, on Flickr

*Château de Montvéran (Culoz, Bugey), Ain*

Château de Montvéran - Culoz - Bugey - Ain by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Rochefort (Bugey), Ain*

Château de Rochefort - Bugey - Ain  by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Beauvoir, Allier*

Château de Beauvoir (Allier) by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Rembehen à Nibas, Picardie*

Château de Rembehen à Nibas (62) by pedro1918, on Flickr

*Château de Resanbo, Bretagne*

Typically French 2 by theaspiringphotographer, on Flickr

*Château de Friville-Escarbotin, Somme*

Friville-Escarbotin, Somme, France by isamiga76, on Flickr

*Château de Flamanville, Basse-Normandie*

Flamanville by Fanny et Anthony (NonSenZ), on Flickr

*Château de Bricquebec dans la Manche, Normandie*

Le Chateau de Bricquebec dans la Manche by Gîtes de France Normandie, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Dizier, Champagne-Ardenne*

Château de Saint-Dizier by Lomyre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Clayette, Bourgogne*

Chateaux De Bourgogne by Jimmy Patterson, on Flickr


Chateaux De Bourgogne (la Clayette) by Jimmy Patterson, on Flickr

*Château de Belcastel, Aveyron*

village de Belcastel by franc34, on Flickr

*Château de Hautefort, Dordogne*

Château de Hautefort by dprezat, on Flickr

*Château de l'Arthaudière, Isère*

Château de l'Arthaudière. Isère. by loujassie2, on Flickr

*Le Château de Montlucon, Auvergne*

5 Octobre 2007 - Le Château de Montlucon by francois et fier de l'Être, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Dizier, Champagne-Ardenne*

Château de Saint-Dizier by Lomyre, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the awesome updates christos....:cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Eu vu depuis Notre Dame de la Falaise (Mers-les-Bains), Somme*

Chateau d'Eu vu depuis Notre Dame de la Falaise, Mers-les-Bains by isamiga76, on Flickr

*Château de Fontenay le Vicomte, Essonne*

Chateau de Fontenay le Vicomte, Essonne, France by www.essonneimage.com, on Flickr

*Le Château de Ménilles, Haute-Normandie*

27 MENILLES by JPB93, on Flickr

*Château de Turenne, Corrèze*

Corrèze - Turenne - château  by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Malicorne, Sarthe*

Château de Malicorne by kate053 -, on Flickr

*Château de Ballon, Sarthe*

Château de Ballon - Sarthe by Philippe_28, on Flickr


----------



## kaul (Jan 4, 2009)

so beautiful! Thanks for keeping up the good work


----------



## kaul (Jan 4, 2009)

nothing in this world can come close to the empowering majestic and classical beauty of French Chateaux. I heart France!!!


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

wonderful thread!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Rambouillet, Ile-de-France*

Château de Rambouillet  by Mathieu FRANCOIS DU BERTRAND, on Flickr

*Château de la Carrière, Ile-de-France*

Chateau de la Carrière, near La Cropte, France by mattjk1983, on Flickr

*Château de Vayres, Dordogne*

Château de Vayres. by Mickaël.G, on Flickr

*Château de Biron, Dordogne*

Château de Biron by dprezat, on Flickr

*Château de Ransanne, Charentes-Maritime*

Château de Ransanne et son "Jardin remarquable" by babicka2, on Flickr

*Le Château de la Roche Courbon, Charentes-Maritime*

Le Chateau de la Roche Courbon by Taylor Dundee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chantilly, Picardie*

Chateau de Chantilly by AiresAlmeida, on Flickr

*Château de La Garde Saint martin du lac, Vallée de la Loire*

20040505 Vallée de la Loire - château de La Garde Saint martin du lac (Loire) by anhndee, on Flickr

*Château d'Ango, Haute-Normandie*

Manoir d'Ango (Varengeville-sur-Mer) by photopoésie, on Flickr

*Château de Montrottier, Haute-Savoie*

Château de Montrottier, Haute-Savoie by sellier.eric.nice, on Flickr

*Château de Vallin (St-Victor-de-Cessieu), Isère*

Château (du XIVe au XVIIIe s.) de Vallin, St-Victor-de-Cessieu (Isère, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Boismorand à Antigny, Vienne*

Château de Boismorand à Antigny by wally52, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chaumont-sur-Loire, Loir-et-Cher*

Chateau de Chaumont-sur-Loire by Robin-and-Susan, on Flickr

*Château de Bruniquel, Tarn-et-Garonne*

France, Tarn-et-Garonne, Bruniquel by jpazam, on Flickr

*Brousse-le-Château, Aveyron*

France, Aveyron, Brousse-le-Château by jpazam, on Flickr

*Château de Châteaubriant, Loire-Atlantique*

Chateau de Chateaubriant by Robin-and-Susan, on Flickr

*Le Château Gaillard aux Andelys dans l’Eure*

Le Château Gaillard aux Andelys dans l’Eure by Gîtes de France Normandie, on Flickr

*Le château de Savigny, Bourgogne*

Le château by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Sully-sur-Loire, Centre*

Château (côté Parc) by xavnco2, on Flickr

*Château de Losse, Dordogne*

Chateau de Losse by JoeyCrazy, on Flickr

*château de Castelnaud la Chapelle, Dordogne*

le château de Castelnaud la Chapelle by flo 59, on Flickr

*Château de Beauvoir, Allier*

Château de Beauvoir (Allier) by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr


Château de Beauvoir (Allier) by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Château de Jaligny, Allier*

Château de Jaligny (Allier) by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Sully-sur-Loire, Centre*

Château de Sully-sur-Loire by Dicksy93, on Flickr

*Château de Florac, Lozère*

Château (1652) de Florac (Lozère, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Vachères, Haute-Loire*

Château de Vachères, entre Le Monastier-sur-Gazeille & Issarlès (Haute-Loire, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château-musée de Dieppe, Haute-Normandie*

Chateau Musee by LisbonVisitor..., on Flickr

*Château de Azay le Rideau, Indre-et-Loire*

Azay le Rideau Chateau Reflection HDR by Edwinjones, on Flickr

*Château de Granchamps, Yonne*

Château-Josie_Granchamps__0010 by lannig94, on Flickr

*Château de La Motte-Tilly, Aube*

Château de La Motte-Tilly, France by JPC24, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château du Chabenet à Le Pont-Chrétien-Chabenet, Indre*

Château de Chabenet by philoo 14, on Flickr

*Château d'Olce, Pyrénées Atlantiques*

Iholdy / Iholdi, Pyrénées Atlantiques: château d'Olce (XIV°-XVII°) by Marie-Hélène Cingal, on Flickr

*Tours du château de Vitré, Ille-et-Vilaine*

Tours du château de Vitré by Haute Bretagne, on Flickr

*Le Château de Terre-Neuve, Vendée*

Chateau de Terre Neuve by Patt Mann, on Flickr

*Château du Lude, Sarthe*

Château du Lude ( Sarthe ) by Figareine- Michelle, on Flickr

*Château de Villemonteix (Saint-Pardoux-les-Cards), Creuse*

Château de Villemonteix, Saint-Pardoux-les-Cards, Creuse, Limousin, France by Patrick Nouhailler, on Flickr


----------



## tommolo (Mar 25, 2008)

disneyland kind of kitsch! the vast majority of french "castle" have no artistic value and are 1800s neo-something king of make up and aestetical "corrections" of original and true medieval castle. I have no words to what happened to france's historical heritage.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chantily, Picardie*

Reflet du château by Muriel Auvray, on Flickr

*Ruines du Château du Repaire, Dordogne*

Ruines du Château du Repaire - Dordogne by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château depuis Hôtel du Rey sur la route de Ganges près du Viguan, Gard*

Château (XIIIe au XIXe s.) depuis Hôtel du Rey, sur la route de Ganges, près du Viguan (Gard, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Brézé, Maine-et-Loire*

20100707_Brézé-1_210 by michel.cansse, on Flickr

*Château de Santeny, Ile-de-France*

Château de Santeny by ajschu, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Jean-Ligoure, Haute-Vienne*

Saint-Jean-Ligoure , Haute-Vienne , Limousin. - 14 Juin 1999 by Patrick Nouhailler, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*DRAWBRIDGES* - part four


*Château de Joux*


Château de Joux par Lapichon, sur Flickr


Fort de Joux par ComputerHotline, sur Flickr


*Tonquédec*


Château de Tonquédec: Tower par CopperPhoenix, sur Flickr


*Saint Mesmin*


Château Saint Mesmin, Châtelet d'entrée (1) par Château Saint Mesmin, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*DRAWBRIDGES* - part five


*Busset*


Pont-levis du Château de Busset par martinesodaigui, sur Flickr


*Château fort de Lourdes*


Château fort de Lourdes par raz1940 et Charlotte, sur Flickr


*Montmuran aux Iffs*


Château de Montmuran aux Iffs par Haute Bretagne, sur Flickr


*Créminil*


Château de Créminil par pierre Moulin (ex Clic62), sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Château de Flers dans le Ternois, Pas-de-Calais*

Le château de Flers, dans le Ternois by Pierre Fauquembert, on Flickr

*Château de Villandry, Pays de la Loire*

DSC_0456 by k_hiding, on Flickr

*Le Château de Bazoches, Nièvre*

Le château de Bazoches by Sorenza, on Flickr

*Château de Kerambleiz à Plomelin, Bretagne*

Chateau de Kerambleiz à Plomelin, Bretagne, Castle Kerambleiz in Brittany, France by Gene Yall, on Flickr

*Château de Cazeneuve, Landes*

Chateau de Cazeneuve by SebastienToulouse, on Flickr

*Château de la Foret, Vendée*

Chateau de la Foret by Rob-D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Valmate, Haute-Vienne*

Château de Valmate by ...::: Antman :::..., on Flickr

*Le Château de Billy, Auvergne*

Billy - Le Château by Martin M. Miles, on Flickr

*Château de Josselin*

CHATEAU DE JOSSELIN by MU-Michelle, on Flickr

*Château d' Usse, Pays de la Loire*

DSC_0464 by k_hiding, on Flickr

*Château de Chambord, Pays de la Loire*

DSC_0393 by k_hiding, on Flickr

*Château de Péronne, Somme*

Château de Péronne - Somme  by Vaxjo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vitré, Bretagne*

Château de Vitré by thomaspollin, on Flickr


Détail du château de Vitré by thomaspollin, on Flickr

*Château de Trevarez, Bretagne*

DSCN2572 by drayy, on Flickr


DSCN2561 by drayy, on Flickr

*Château de Rocamadour, Dordogne*

Chateau and Sanctuaires, Rocamadour by toughsl, on Flickr

*Château de Rembehem à Nibas, Picardie*

Château de Rembehem à Nibas (80) by pedro1918, on Flickr


----------



## gus.carrasco (Sep 14, 2011)

the last one is gorgeous


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Maisonseule â Saint-Basile, Ardèche*

Château (XIIIe au XVIe s.) de Maisonseule, Saint-Basile (Ardèche, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de la Punta, Corse-du-sud*

Château de la Punta (Corse-du-sud, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Gourdon, Alpes-Maritimes*

Chateau de Gourdon by papyrazzi, on Flickr

*Château de Longpra (Saint-Geoire-en-Valdaine), Isère*

Le Jour ni l'Heure 8280 : château de Longpra, c. 1740, Saint-Geoire-en-Valdaine, Isère, Dauphiné de Viennois, Rhône-Alpes, mardi 26 juillet 2011, 17:16:18 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*Le Château - fort d'Algajola, Haute-Corse*

Genoese fort at Algajola, Corsica by scotch egg, on Flickr

*Château de Granchamps, Yonne*

Château-Josie_Granchamps__0008 by lannig94, on Flickr

*Château de Meyronne, Dordogne*

Dordogne banks at Meyronne by dynamosquito, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Noirmoutier, Vendée*

Château de Noirmoutier by mwanasimba, on Flickr

*Château de Villesavin, Loir-et-Cher*

20110510 Vallée de Loire - Bracieux Loiret - Chateau de Villesavin by anhndee, on Flickr

*Château de Losse, Dordogne*

Chateau de Losse (Dordogne) by toftof91, on Flickr

*Château de Saint Pol de Nozières, Cantal*

Cchâteau de Saint Pol de Nozières by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Conros à Arpajon Sur Cére, Cantal*

Château de Conros à Arpajon Sur Cére by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de La Martinie à Ytrac, Cantal*

Château de La Martinie à Ytrac by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Valmate, Haute-Vienne*

Château de Valmate by ...::: Antman :::..., on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ I have a thing for the stones, the austere architecture of Cantal.


*Vendeuvre*


Vendeuvre 88 par alaindevisme, sur Flickr


*Oiron*


Château d'Oiron - Deux-Sèvres par Vaxjo, sur Flickr


*Château de Condé*


Château de Condé par y.caradec, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Tarascon, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur*

early on the Rhone River by stephencurtin, on Flickr

*Château de La Motte-Tilly, Champagne-Ardenne*

Château de La Motte-Tilly, France by JPC24, on Flickr

*Château de Juis à Savigneux (Dombes), Ain*

Château de Juis à Savigneux - Dombes - Ain by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*L'église et le Château de Najac, Aveyron*

Najac 4 by sylviedjinn, on Flickr

*Château de Chaussin à Abrest, Allier*

Château de Chaussin à Abrest by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Montaiguet en Forez, Allier*

Château de Montaiguet en Forez by wally52, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Nogent-le-Roi, Eure*

Château de Nogent-le-Roi (HDR) by Guild of Mute Assassins C!, on Flickr

*Château du Marais, Essonne*

Château du Marais - 91 by babicka2, on Flickr

*Château de Nieul-les-Saintes, Charente-Maritime*

Château de Nieul-les-Saintes  by babicka2, on Flickr

*Château de Suscinio, Morbihan*

Château de Suscinio - 21/03/11 by Philippe_Boissel, on Flickr

*Château de Belvoir, Doubs*

~~Château de Belvoir~~2 by Joélisa, on Flickr

*Château de Clairon, Doubs*

DOUBS - Château de CLAIRON by Christ.54, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Valençay, Indre*

IMG_3925_26_27 2_3_4_tonemappe by xsalto, on Flickr

*Château de Crèvecoeur en Auge, Basse-Normandie*

chateau de crèvecoeur en auge by pontfire, on Flickr

*Château de la Bourbansais à Pleugueneuc, Ille-et-Vilaine*

Château de la Bourbansais à Pleugueneuc by Haute Bretagne, on Flickr

*Le Château de la Foltière au Châtellier, Ille-et-Vilaine*

Le Château de la Foltière au Châtellier by Haute Bretagne, on Flickr

*Château de Palmont à Fontanges, Cantal*

Château de Palmont à Fontanges by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Couzans à Antignac, Cantal*

Château de Couzans à Antignac by wally52, on Flickr


----------



## Baboulinet (Nov 3, 2008)

Really nice thread .:cheers:

Château de Puymartin (XVth century, Dordogne ) 









Famous to be haunted


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

This thread has certainly covered a lot of ground. All of it wonderful, of course.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Clerans (St Leon sur Vezere), Dordogne*

st leon sur vezere 24 by plaborderi, on Flickr

*Château de Pierreclos, Saône-et-Loire*

Château de Pierreclos by babicka2, on Flickr

*Château de Sedaiges, Auvergne*

CANTAL .Château de Sedaiges by cumin12, on Flickr

*Château le Haget à Montesquiou, Gers*

chateau_Le_Haget_vu_parc by logisdugers, on Flickr

*Château de Demigny, Bourgogne*

Château de Demigny by binouches, on Flickr

*Château des Martinanches près de St-Dier-d'Auvergne, Puy-de-Dôme*

Château des Martinanches, près de St-Dier-d'Auvergne (Puy-de-Dôme, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Ravel, Puy-de-Dôme*

Château de Ravel (Puy-de-Dôme, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Château de Beynac, Dordogne*

Le Château de Beynac - Dordogne by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Sédières, Corrèze*

Château de Sédières - Corrèze by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Fargeau, Bourgogne*

Château de Saint-Fargeau by JPC24, on Flickr

*Château de Lutzelbourg, Moselle*

Château de Lutzelbourg (3) by Moselle Tourisme, on Flickr

*Château de Vayres, Gironde*

Château de Vayres. by Mickaël.G, on Flickr

*Château de Cazeneuve, Gironde*

chateau_de_cazeneuve by Tourisme Gironde, on Flickr


----------



## Baboulinet (Nov 3, 2008)

Chateau d'Angers ( XIIIth century )


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Château de Condé*


Château de Condé par y.caradec, sur Flickr


*Château de Cormatin*


DSC_1298 par Flometal, sur Flickr


----------



## Maxou2Nantes (May 27, 2008)

Château des Ducs de Bretagne, Nantes .


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Serrant en Anjou, Maine-et-Loire*

Château de Serrant en Anjou, Val de Loire by Anjou Tourisme, on Flickr

*Château de Langeais, Indre-et-Loire*

Chateau de Langeais by Paolo Ramponi, on Flickr

*Le Château d’Alleuze, Cantal*

IMG_4522_23_24_ 2_ 3_tonemappe by xsalto, on Flickr

*Château de Monbazillac (Perigord), Dordogne*

Château de Monbazillac by AndyLawson, on Flickr

*Château de Thoiry, Ile-de-France*

Château de Thoiry by elPadawan, on Flickr

*Château de Dinan, Bretagne*

Chateau de Dinan by johannbzh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château - fort de Brissac, Pays de la Loire*

Brissac by @lain G, on Flickr

*Château de Sagonne, Cher*

France - Cher - Pleine lune sur le Chateau de Sagonne by jp_noel, on Flickr

*Château de Ligny-le-Ribault (Chemin de saint-Laurent), Centre*

"Le petit Chambord" by Photojol, on Flickr

*Château de Le Monastier-sur-Gazeille, Haute-Loire*

Château (XVIe s.), Le Monastier-sur-Gazeille (Haute-Loire, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Jardin du Château de Saint Bernard, Ain*

jardin du chateau de saint bernard (28) by Aurelynx, on Flickr

*Château de Castelnaud, Dordogne*

Château de Castelnaud by AndyLawson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vachères (Présailles), Haute-Loire*

Château (XIIIe au XVIIIe s.) de Vachères, Présailles (Haute-Loire, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Villebon, Eure-et-Loir*

Villebon Castle by Olivier AUBIN, on Flickr

*Château des Barons de Salers, Cantal*

IMG_4213_14_15_ 2_ 3_tonemappé by xsalto, on Flickr

*Château de Beauvoir à Hocquincourt, Picardie*

Château de Beauvoir à Hocquincourt (80) by pedro1918, on Flickr

*Château d'Eu (Somme), Normandie*

Château d'Eu by An Vandeput, on Flickr

*Château de Vallin (St-Victor-de-Cessieu), Isère*

Château (du XIVe au XVIIIe s.) de Vallin, St-Victor-de-Cessieu (Isère, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Bourg Archambault, Vienne*

Le Krak de la princesse by aelores, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Château de Fontainebleau, Ile-de-France*

Le château de Fontainebleau by Ganymede2009, on Flickr

*Château de la Malartrie à la Roque-Gageac, Dordogne*

Château de la Malartrie à la Roque-Gageac - Dordogne by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Fère, Picardie*

Chateau de Fère by ginparis2002, on Flickr

*Château de Malbrouck, Moselle*

Château de Malbrouck by Cary Greisch, on Flickr

*Château De Vogüé, Rhône-Alpes*

Château De Vogüé by Tywak, on Flickr

*Le Château de la Douye, Picardie*

2011.07.31.024 Vallée de l'Automne - BETHISY-SAINT-PIERRE - Le château de la Douye  by alainmichot93, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Magnificent pics...beautifully preserved castles.:cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Dissay, Vienne*

Chateau de Dissay 86 by docnutpics, on Flickr

*Le Château de Bourgon, Mayenne*

Bourgon 9.JPG by guilminou, on Flickr

*Château de l'Isle à Touchay, Indre*

Château de l'Isle à Touchay by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Suduiraut, Gironde*

Chateau de Suduiraut 5 - Gironde - France by s1055032, on Flickr

*Château de Cirey où vécut Voltaire à Cirey-sur-Blaise, Haute-Marne*

Le Jour ni l'Heure 6401 : château de Cirey, XVII-XVIIIe s., où vécut Voltaire de 1734 à 1749, chez Mme du Châtelet, 1706-1749, à Cirey-sur-Blaise, Haute-Marne, Champagne-Ardenne, dimanche 20 juin 2010, 14:26:35 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*Château de Fontainebleau, Ile-de-France*

Château de Fontainebleau by TravelingInEurope, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château du Dauphin à Pontgibaud, Auvergne*

2011_08_28_0304 by Olivier_1954, on Flickr

*Château de Chaumont sur Loire, Loir-et-Cher*

IMG_3680 by xsalto, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Geniès, Dordogne*

Chateau Saint-Genies by HGL, on Flickr

*Château de Sédières (Clergoux), Corrèze*

Clergoux (Corrèze) by Cletus Awreetus, on Flickr

*Château de Curemonte, Corrèze*

CUREMONTE (Corrèze) by Gérard d'Alboy, on Flickr

*Château de Josselin, Morbihan*

CHÂTEAU DE JOSSELIN III by hierbajos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Luynes, Indre-et-Loire*

Vue du château de Luynes , dont les bâtiments datent du XIIè au XVIIè siècles by Michel Craipeau, on Flickr

*Château de Candé, Indre-et-Loire*

Château de Candé (Monts-37) by Fabrice_B, on Flickr

*Château de la La Barge près de Courpière, Puy-de-Dôme*

Château de la La Barge, près de Courpière (Puy-de-Dôme, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Busséol, Puy-de-Dôme*

Château de Busséol (Puy-de-Dôme, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de la Chaux-Montgros à Sallèdes, Puy-de-Dôme*

Château de la Chaux-Montgros (XVIe) à Sallèdes (Puy-de-Dôme, France)  by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de la Roche Courbon, Charentes-Maritime*

Charentes Maritime by  photopade (Nikonist) peu présent., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de La Bourdaisiere, Indre-et-Loire*

Chateau De La Bourdaisiere (84) by mick flew, on Flickr

*Château de Cabrières à Compeyre, Aveyron*

Château de Cabrières à Compeyre by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Planèzes à La Primaube, Aveyron*

Château de Planèzes à La Primaube by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Lutzelbourg, Vosges*

Château de Lutzelbourg (3) by Moselle Tourisme, on Flickr

*Château de Cherveux, Deux-Sèvres*

Château de Cherveux by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Commequiers, Vendée*

Château de Commequiers (Vendée) hdr by SoloJLm ♈, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Fougères-sur-Bièvre, Bretagne*

DSC01925- Château de Fougères-sur-Bièvre Bretagne by Rolye, on Flickr

*Le Château de Monbazillac, Dordogne*

Le Château de Monbazillac (2) by Matrok, on Flickr

*Château de La Bourdaisiere, Cher*

Chateau De La Bourdaisiere (4) by mick flew, on Flickr

*Ancien Château de Péronne, Picardie*

Historial de la Grande Guerre by xavnco2, on Flickr

*Château de Montcorbin à Béruges, Vienne*

Château de Montcorbin à Béruges by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Villemort, Vienne*

Château de Villemort by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de la Planche à Iteuil, Vienne*

Château de la Planche à Iteuil by wally52, on Flickr


----------



## Polliana (Oct 5, 2011)

Magnificent!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Valzergues, Dordogne*

Valzergues by Snapping Platypus, on Flickr

*Château de Courance, Ile-de-France*

Chateau de Courance by Trixster!, on Flickr


Chateau by Trixster!, on Flickr

*Château de Commarque, Dordogne*

Château de Commarque - Dordogne by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Citerne, Picardie*

Château de Citerne (80) by pedro1918, on Flickr


Château de Citerne (80) by pedro1918, on Flickr

*Château de Troissereux, Picardie*

En passant devant le château... by Mimi la praline, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Virieu-sur-Bourbre, Isère*

L'été en bout de course, château (XIe au XVIIIe s.) de Virieu-sur-Bourbre (Isère, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Monbazillac, Dordogne*

Château de Monbazillac - Dordogne by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Bruniquel, Tarn-et-Garonne*

France, Tarn-et-Garonne, Bruniquel by jpazam, on Flickr

*Château de Belcastel, Aveyron*

France, Aveyron, château de Belcastel by jpazam, on Flickr

*Château de St-Germain-de-Livet, Basse-Normandie*

Château de St-Germain-de-Livet by xavnco2, on Flickr

*Château de la Roche Coubron, Charente-Maritime*

©CMT17-MC.Chéné-Château de la Roche Coubron by Charente Maritime Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

They are fantastic!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château des barons de Salers, Cantal*

IMG_4247_48_49 by xsalto, on Flickr

*Château de Bresse sur Grosne, Bourgogne*

Chateau de Bresse sur Grosne (71) by Christophe Le Tellier, on Flickr

*Château de Passy-les-Tours, Bourgogne*

_ by Ed__, on Flickr

*Château de Potelle, Nord*

Le chateau de Potelle 59530 ( les journées du patrimoine) by Lech'tirené, on Flickr

*Château de Pontécoulant, Basse-Normandie*

Château de Pontécoulant by Filip M.A., on Flickr

*Château de Lagarde, Midi-Pyrénées*

Chateau de Lagarde by WiseBen, on Flickr

*Château de Planèzes à La Primaube, Aveyron*

Château de Planèzes à La Primaube by wally52, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Château de Pupetières*


Château de Pupetières à Châbons (Isère, France) par Denis Trente-Huittessan, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Château de la Douye (Béthisy St. Pierre), Picardie*

2011.07.31.034 Vallée de l'Automne - BETHISY-SAINT-PIERRE - Le château de la Douye  by alainmichot93, on Flickr

*Le Château de La Tour à Montady, Hérault*

Le Château de La Tour. by Gérard Farenc (On/Off)..., on Flickr

*Château de Lordat, Ariège*

Chateau de Lordat, Ariège by kajsahartig, on Flickr

*L'ancien Château de Camou, Pyrénées-Atlantiques*

Camou, hameau de Aïcirits-Camou-Suhast / Aiziritze-Gamue-Zohazti, Pyrénées Atlantiques: le château sur une motte féodale by Marie-Hélène Cingal, on Flickr

*Château de Bourran, Gironde*

Chateau de Bourran by Mickaël.G, on Flickr

*Château De Juzet, Bretagne*

ASC7629 - Chateau De Juzet - Guemene Penfao en Bretagne by OlfPhotoBook, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Dieppe, Seine-Maritime*

Dieppe promenade and castle by mikeinromsey, on Flickr

*Château de Versailles, Ile-de-France*

Palácio de Versailles na entrada - França by viajandonomundo, on Flickr

*Château de Puymartin, Dordogne*

"Chateau de PUYMARTIN" by (ray9) ;o), on Flickr

*Château de Hérisson, Allier*

Ruines du château de Hérisson by Diegojack, on Flickr

*Château de Tarascon, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur*

Château de Tarascon by Ghusse, on Flickr

*Château de Vitré, Bretagne*

château de Vitré by RG1033, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de La Barben, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur*

Grand Double Staircase of the Château de La Barben by philhaber, on Flickr

*Château de Cheverny, Centre*

Cheverny 03 by Richard Morais, on Flickr

*Château de Sourniac, Cantal*

Château de Sourniac by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Segonzac, Gironde*

Chateau Segonzac by Eirik0304, on Flickr

*Château de Vayres, Dordogne*

Château de Vayres. by Mickaël.G, on Flickr

*Château de Breton, Finistère*

Chateau Breton, Concarneau, Brittany Castle, France by Gene Yall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chateaudun, Eure-et-Loir*

Château de Chateaudun - Eure-et-Loir 28 by Dicksy93, on Flickr

*Château de Avezan, Gers*

Chateau face Est Avezan by comlaphoto, on Flickr

*Le Château de Provins, Seine-et-Marne*

Le Chateau de Provins  by robsound, on Flickr

*Château de Serrant, Maine-et-Loire*

Arrière château de Serrant. by nanie49, on Flickr

*Château de Meung, Loir-et-Cher*

Château de Meung  by chilawouette, on Flickr

*Château de Parentignat, Auvergne*

Château de Parentignat  by Chabada, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Lanchères à Saint-Valery-sur-Somme, Picardie*

Lanchères, château du 18 è.(80) by pedro1918, on Flickr

*Château de Châteauneuf-en-Auxois, Bourgogne*

Pour aller à Commarin, c'est par ici! The way to Commarin by Michele*mp, on Flickr

*Château de Belflou, Aude*

Chateau Belflou (3) by comlaphoto, on Flickr

*Château de Ransanne, Charente-Maritime*

Château de Ransanne et son "Jardin remarquable" by babicka2, on Flickr

*Château de Roche-Courbon vue de l'entrée du parc, Charente-Maritime*

Château de Roche-Courbon vue de l'entrée du parc by Vincent Gouret (VeGe44), on Flickr

*Château de Sully-sur-Loire, Loiret*

20110507 Vallée de Loire - Sully-sur-Loire Loiret - Le chateau-16 by anhndee, on Flickr

*Château de Tours de Merle, Corrèze*

Les Tours de Merle - Corrèze by Philippe_28, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Losse, Dordogne*

IMG_9320_DxO by (ray9) ;o), on Flickr

*Château de la Hunaudaye, Bretagne*

Bretagne day 12 - château de la Hunaudaye by _Kriebel_, on Flickr

*Château de la Droitière (Mauves sur Loire), Loire-Atlantique*

Chateau de la Droitière - Mauves sur Loire by Olivier CABARET, on Flickr

*Château de Foix, Ariège*

Castillo de Foix by guillenperez, on Flickr

*Château de Montessus, Bourgogne*

Château de Montessus by Martin M. Miles (gone for a walk), on Flickr

*Château de Dompierre-sur-Authie (Somme), Picardie*

Dompierre-sur-Authie (80) by pedro1918, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Just delightful.

Like most english people I , particularly, find the Dordogne lovely.

But, France, generally, is just stunning. The style of so many of the chateaux is just unlike anything you would ever find in England.


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

How are the french lawsconcerning moving houses? 
Say I'd buy a half-ruined castle dating back to the 18th/19th century and moved it down to the cote d'azur and rebuilt it; would the authorities approve? 

It has to be better to have the castle rebuilt somewhere ells than having it crumble, right?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Asking something that i dont know; perhaps someone else may help you


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chateaudun, Centre*

Château de Chateaudun by Oric1, on Flickr

*Château de Fère, Picardie*

Chateau de Fère by ginparis2002, on Flickr

*Château de Vesancy, Rhône-Alpes*

Vesancy Chateau by _jg_, on Flickr

*Château - fort de Fallais, Bourgogne*

CHATEAU-FORT DE FALLAIS by Jack 1954 (Merci pour la visite), on Flickr

*Le donjon du Château de Turenne, Corrèze*

Le donjon du Château de Turenne - Corrèze by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Bussy Rabutin, Doubs*

Untitled by mirebeaubèze, on Flickr


----------



## Polliana (Oct 5, 2011)

What can you say? Fantastic! :cheers:


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Asking something that i dont know; perhaps someone else may help you


I was hoping for it.


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

So many castles in France. Its like looking for a maple leaf here in Canada. They're everywhere.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Javarzay (Chef Boutonne), Charente*

Château de Javarzay (Gatehouse), Chef Boutonne, France (DSC_2263) by Tripod 01, on Flickr

*Château de Monsoreau, Pays de la Loire*

Montsoreau 1 by Snapping Platypus, on Flickr

*Le Château de Preisch vu de son parc, Moselle*

Le Château de Preisch vu de son parc by Cary Greisch, on Flickr

*Château de Ray (Pont d'Hérault), Gard*

Château (XIIIe au XIXe s.) depuis hôtel du Rey, Pont d'Hérault (Gard, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Rambouillet, Ile-de-France*

2011.10.16.04 RAMBOUILLET - Le château  by alainmichot93, on Flickr

*Château de Courances, Essonne*

2011-10-02-parc-de-courances-003.jpg by hugues-pichereau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Losse, Dordogne*

IMG_9426_DxO by (ray9) ;o), on Flickr

*Château de Javarzay, Charente*

Chateau de Javarzay, Chef-Boutonne, Poitou-Charentes, France. by Tripod 01, on Flickr

*Château deLarcher, Vienne*

Chateau Larcher, Vienne ( 86 ) 22 by Butterfly_Tea, on Flickr

*Château de Jaligny, Allier*

Château de Jaligny (Allier) by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Château de Forêt de Viry à Liernolles, Allier*

Forêt de Viry à Liernolles by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de La Roche-Giffard (Saint-Sulpice-des-Landes), Ille-et-Vilaine*

Le Jour ni l'Heure 5342 : château de La Roche-Giffard (c. 1860), Saint-Sulpice-des-Landes, forêt de Teillay, Ille-et-Vilaine, Bretagne, jeudi 21 mai 2009, 18:19:19 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*Château de Geresme (Crépy en Valois), Picardie*

Château de Geresme, Crépy en Valois, [ Explored ] by Phil du Valois, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Castelnau la Chapelle, Dordogne*

Chateau de Castelnau la Chapelle sur les bords de la Dordogne by genievre46, on Flickr

*Château de Puilarens, Aude*

Puilarens - Innenhof by Karsten Hansen, on Flickr

*Le Château de la Roche Courbon, Charentes-Maritime*

charentes-Maritime by  photopade (Nikonist) peu présent., on Flickr

*Château de Tournoël, Puy de Dôme*

2011_08_28_0333 by Olivier_1954, on Flickr

*Château de Châtillon, Rhône*

Seigneurie de Châtillon by thomaspollin, on Flickr

*Le Château de Beaumarchais, Vendée*

Le château de Beaumarchais by Martin BIGOT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Miral (Bédouès), Lozère*

Château (XIIIe-XVIIe s.) de Miral, Bédouès (Lozère, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Vachères (Présailles), Haute-Loire*

Château (XIIIe au XVIIIe s.) de Vachères, Présailles (Haute-Loire, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Le Monastier-sur-Gazeille, Haute-Loire*

Château (XVIe s.), Le Monastier-sur-Gazeille (Haute-Loire, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Tennessus (Parthenay), Deux-Sèvres*

France - 033 - Parthenay - Château de Tennessus - Château de Tennessus_ by JackVersloot, on Flickr

*Château de la Gascherie (La Chapelle-sur-Erdre), Loire-Atlantique*

Château de la Gascherie - La Chapelle sur Erdre (Pays de Loire) by Olivier CABARET, on Flickr

*Château de Pompadour, Corrèze*

Château de Pompadour (Corrèze) by rv31, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Livers-Cazelles et pigeonier, Tarn*

France, Tarn, Cordes-sur-Ciel by jpazam, on Flickr

*Château de la Potinière à Rueil-la-Gadelière, Eure-et-Loir*

Château de la Potinière à Rueil-la-Gadelière - Eure-et-Loir by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Rue Neuve (Montgeroult), Seine-et-Marne*

Château - Rue Neuve, Montgeroult (77) Seine et Marne - Île de France // 55.44 - 141 // by vitruve, on Flickr

*Château de Dinan, Bretagne*

DINAN CASTLE - Duke's Dungeon by Andra MB, on Flickr

*Château de Herbeys (depuis hôtel-restaurant-salon de thé, Chauffayer), Hautes-Alpes*

Château (du XIIIe au XXe s.) des Herbeys depuis hôtel-restaurant-salon de thé, Chauffayer (Hautes-Alpes, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Biencourt, Somme*

Biencourt, Somme, France by isamiga76, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Busménard, Somme*

Château de Busménard (80) by pedro1918, on Flickr

*Château d'Auvers-sur-Oise, Ile-de-France*

nk 11 11 03-6 by the little purple mouse, on Flickr

*Château de Fougères-sur-Bièvre, Loir-et-Cher*

DSC01922-The Château de Fougères-sur-Bièvre is a castle in the commune of Fougères-sur-Bièvre in the Loir-et-Cher département of France. by Rolye, on Flickr

*Château De La Bourdaisiere, Indre-et-Loire*

Chateau De La Bourdaisiere (84) by mick flew, on Flickr

*Château de Beauregard, Loir-et-Cher*

Château de Beauregard by Sam Nimitz, on Flickr

*Le Château de Bricquebec dans la Manche, Basse-Normandie*

Le Chateau de Bricquebec dans la Manche by Gîtes de France Normandie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Château d'Hautefort, Dordogne*

Le Château d'Hautefort by YIP2, on Flickr

*Château de Grandchamp, Basse-Normandie*

Château de Grandchamp by xavnco2, on Flickr

*Château de Rambouillet, Ile-de-France*

chateau rambouillet by wandelwereld, on Flickr

*Château de Contenson (St. Just-en-Chevalet), Rhône-Alpes*

Château de Contenson, St. Just en Chevalet by tm-tm, on Flickr

*Château de Cerisy-Buleux, Picardie*

Château de Cerisy-Buleux (80) by pedro1918, on Flickr

*Château de Malbrouck, Moselle*

Château de Malbrouck by Cary Greisch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château - Commanderie de la Romagne, Bourgogne*

Commanderie de la Romagne by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr

*Château à St-Léger-les-Mélèzes, Hautes-Alpes*

Château (XVe-XVIIe-XIXe s.) à St-Léger-les-Mélèzes (Hautes-Alpes, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Bressuire, Deux-Sèvres*

Chateau at Bressuire, Deux Sevres, France by StuartPowell, on Flickr

*Château de Bellefaye à Soumans, Creuse*

Château de Bellefaye à Soumans Creuse by papoum, on Flickr

*Château de Chantelle, Allier*

Le Jour ni l'Heure : château de Chantelle (VIIe-XVe s.), Allier, Bourbonnais, "Auvergne", jeudi 15 janvier 2009, 16:41:26 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*Château de Boussac (près de Montmarault), Allier*

Le Jour ni l'Heure : château de Boussac (XIIIe-XVIIIe s.), commune de Target, près de Montmarault, Allier, Bourbonnais, "Auvergne", jeudi 15 janvier 2009, 16:00:54 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Thank you so much for finding all those fantastic photos, Christos  It's not the first or last time I visit this thread


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire*

Château de Chenonceau by chanpathusk, on Flickr

*Château de Puyguilhem, Dordogne*

Dordogne 08 by osneyconsulting, on Flickr

*Château en ruines aux limites de la Vienne et de la Haute-Vienne*

décadence by erwan 29 49, on Flickr

*Château de Luzenac de Moulis, Ariège*

Moulis (Ariège/Pyrénées) by PierreG_09, on Flickr

*Château de Clairon, Doubs*

DOUBS - Château de CLAIRON by Christ.54, on Flickr

*Château de Cirey à Cirey-sur-Blaise, Haute-Marne*

Le Jour ni l'Heure 6401 : château de Cirey, XVII-XVIIIe s., où vécut Voltaire de 1734 à 1749, chez Mme du Châtelet, 1706-1749, à Cirey-sur-Blaise, Haute-Marne, Champagne-Ardenne, dimanche 20 juin 2010, 14:26:35 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Vieux Château de l'Ile d'Yeu, Vendée*

Le Vieux Château de l'Île d'Yeu ~ Vendée ~ France by emvri85, on Flickr

*Château d'Olhain, Nord-Pas-de-Calais*

le château d'Olhain , vu arrière by flo 59, on Flickr

*Château de Foix, Ariège*

Chateau de Foix by LUCKYONE31, on Flickr

*Château de Clos de Vougeot, Bourgogne*

le chateau de Clos de Vougeot by Jazzader, on Flickr

*Château de Ratilly, Bourgogne*

Château de Ratilly by Lexe-I, on Flickr

*Château de Trédion, Morbihan*

Château de Trédion by morbihan tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Just stunning - I'm lost for words!

I am impressed by them all - but I particularly like no 975: Le Chateau D'Hautefort in Dordogne.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Miral (Bédouès), Lozère*

Château (XIIIe-XVIIe s.) de Miral, Bédouès (Lozère, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Florac, Lozère*

Château (1652) de Florac (Lozère, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de La Baume, Lozère*

Château de La Baume: Prinsuéjols, Aubrac, Lozère, septembre 2010 by B Plessi, on Flickr

*Château de Moulis, Ariège*

Moulis (Ariège/Pyrénées) by PierreG_09, on Flickr

*Château d'Epoisse, Bourgogne*

Château d'Epoisse by gcorret, on Flickr

*Château de Kérouzéré, Bretagne*

Château de Kérouzéré - Sibiril by monmimoun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Flers, Basse-Normandie*

Château de Flers Moat by Shertila Tony, on Flickr

*Château de Dinan, Bretagne*

Chateau de Dinan / Замъкът в Динан by mitko_denev, on Flickr

*Château de Dancevoir, Champagne-Ardenne*

Château de Dancevoir by HM52, on Flickr

*Château de Saint Vidal dans la Brume, Auvergne*

CHATEAU DE SAINT VIDAL DANS LA BRUME / CASTLE SAINT VIDAL IN THE MIST by ((o: pattoune )), on Flickr

*Château de Bohas (Revermont), Ain*

Château de Bohas - Revermont - Ain  by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Crest, Drôme*

Crest 2 by Ranulf1214, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Poyanne, Landes*

Poyanne 01 by DIGITALAIN, on Flickr

*Château du Clos de Vougeot, Bourgogne*

Château du Clos de Vougeot by gcorret, on Flickr

*Le Château du Mont de Cerisy, Orne*

Le château du Mont de Cerisy (Orne-FR) by levaletfrancois, on Flickr

*Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte, Ile-de-France*

chateau de veau le vicomte (3) by Domenico Urzì, on Flickr

*Château de Montauban, Bouches-du-Rhône*

Château de Montauban by DavidB1977, on Flickr

*Château de Belvoir, Doubs*

~~Château de Belvoir~~ by Joélisa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saché, Indre-et-Loire*

Saché (Indre-et-Loire) by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Azay-le-Rideau, Centre*

0446 chateau de azay le rideau francia by Pepe Gil Paradas., on Flickr

*Château de Clisson, Loire-Atlantique*

Château de Clisson - 1520 - France by Amblipyge, on Flickr

*Château du Mont (dit commercialement "Château d'Ygrande"), Allier*

Le Jour ni l'Heure : château du Mont (1836), dit commercialement "château d'Ygrande" (hôtel), dimanche 7 octobre 2007, 13:21:50 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*Château de Chastellux (Morvan), Nièvre*

Le Jour ni l'Heure 3732 : château de Chastellux, XIe-XIXe s., Morvan, Nièvre, Nivernais, Bourgogne, mardi 13 avril 2010, 18:00:03 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*Le Château de Ruphy (Duingt), Haute-Savoie*

Duingt - Le Château de Ruphy (2011 04 12)  by filoer, on Flickr


----------



## Jex7844 (Mar 26, 2009)

Do we know precisely how many castles there are in France?


Many thanks!


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ I was wondering the exact same thing, I didn't know that there were sooo many!! :dunno:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

We don't know precisely. It is said that there are between 35,000 and 45,000 castles, and even more with the ruins. Including 1,000 castles in the sole departement of Dordogne.
Here is a map showing the location of 1,700 _châteaux-forts_, the fortified castles, by departement.


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ mg:


----------



## tommolo (Mar 25, 2008)

In France are classified 10 thousand castles, but many are country houses, with some 30'000 including ruins. They are gorgeous even if in many cases we can see huge XIX century restoration/modification in roof that altered the historical value of the buildings, using modern and flashy slate roof techniques that weren't exactly historically accurate.
Germany and Italy are the most fortified countries in Europe with more than 40 thousand castles excluding ruins (this is for an historical reason, since there happened a lot of wars and they both reached national unification very late in XIX century). Many castles are in poland and eastern europe too and there are lots of huge fortresses in southern europe in gorgeus countries like Greece and, moving east, in Turkey. Another country to look at for castles is obviously Spain, with a region named actually castilla, from the latin word for castle. Europe has an amazing choice really.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Fougères-sur-Bièvre, Loir-et-Cher*

Château de Fougères-sur-Bièvre by Larry Myhre, on Flickr

*Château de Saumur, Pays de la Loire*

Château de Saumur / Замъкът Сомюр by mitko_denev, on Flickr

*Château de Morlanne, Pyrénées-Atlantiques*

Morlanne, Pyrénées Atlantiques: côté est du château by Marie-Hélène Cingal, on Flickr


Morlanne, Pyrénées Atlantiques: le château by Marie-Hélène Cingal, on Flickr

*Le Château de Langeais, Indre-et-Loire*

Langeais (Indre-et-Loire) by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Le Château de Chantilly, Picardie*

Le Chateau de Chantilly, side by ShellGreen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Talcy, Loir-et-Cher*

Château de Talcy - Loir-et-Cher by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Val, Auvergne*

Chateau de Val by Lesley 54, on Flickr

*Château de Biron, Dordogne*

Château de Biron, Dordogne by Monflanquinois, on Flickr

*Château de Carlux, Dordogne*

IMG_9857_DxO by (ray9) ;o), on Flickr

*Château de Valmate, Haute-Vienne*

Château de Valmate by ...::: Antman :::..., on Flickr

*Château de Lévis (Lurcy-Lévy), Allier*

Le Jour ni l'Heure : château de Lévis (1655), Lurcy-Lévy, Allier, Bourbonnais, "Auvergne", samedi 14 juin 2008, 16:22:26 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr


----------



## Jex7844 (Mar 26, 2009)

charpentier said:


> We don't know precisely. It is said that there are between 35,000 and 45,000 castles, and even more with the ruins. Including 1,000 castles in the sole departement of Dordogne.
> Here is a map showing the location of 1,700 _châteaux-forts_, the fortified castles, by departement.


Gosh, I was so far from the truth...(I thought that there were around 400 castles in our country...:lol

Cheers mate!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The Auvergne area looks lovely.


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

christos-greece said:


> *Chateau de Vaux-le-Vicomte*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wonderful photos - Interesting comparison between Versailles and Vaux-le-Vicomte.
Same architects, Versailles of course being much larger and grander but Vaux nevertheless extremely fine. What seems like 100,000 visitors (Versailles) totally destroying any atmosphere of a Royal Chateau whereas at Vaux - no-one?
I know it's not quite like that but at most times Vaux is much the nicer place to visit because it never seems to get over crowded. Of course I'm not suggesting anyone should avoid Versailles, it's too important but it pays dividends to be a bit adventurous and not always follow the crowds to the obvious places.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Mauriac, Tarn*

Château (XVe s.) de Mauriac (Tarn, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Malmaison à Reuil Malmaison, Ile-de-France*

Château de Reuil Malmaison (2) by Globe Traveller, on Flickr

*Château de Machuraz, Rhône-Alpes*

Chateau at Artemare - 3 by Drumsara, on Flickr

*Château de Autoire, Midi-Pyrénées*

Autoire, l'un des plus beaux villages de France et son château de Limargue. by Yvon Lacaille, on Flickr

*Château de Salignac-Eyvigies, Dordogne*

Salignac-Eyvigies by Patrick Nouhailler, on Flickr

*Château de Tanlay, Bourgogne*

Château de Tanlay by gcorret, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Château de Trecesson, Centre*

brocéliande - Le chateau de Trecesson by philippe MANGUIN photographies, on Flickr

*Château de Fougères-sur-Bièvre, Loir-et-Cher*

Château de Fougères-sur-Bièvre by Larry Myhre, on Flickr

*Château de Roquetaillade dans la Brume, Dordogne*

Chateau de Roquetaillade dans la brume by Breizh33, on Flickr

*Château de Glareins à Lapeyrouse, Ain*

Château de Glareins à Lapeyrouse - Ain by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Ducs de Bretagne en Nantes*

IMG_0118-IMG_0125 by François & Marie, on Flickr

*Château de Mercury, Savoie*

Château de Mercury by Olivier.Thirion , on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

My favourite of this batch is The chateau De Autoire in Midi- Pyrenees - magical. :cheers:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ Mine is Roquetaillade 



Jex7844 said:


> Gosh, I was so far from the truth...(I thought that there were around 400 castles in our country...:lol
> 
> Cheers mate!


I also heard 350 castles, I suppose that this figure refers to the castles classified as _monuments historiques_ (heritage sites). In Wikipedia (French pages) are already listed 4,800 castles (excluding ruins), it is appropriate to clarify that such lists, departement by departement, from Wikipedia are not exhaustive.



cameronpaul said:


> Wonderful photos - Interesting comparison between Versailles and Vaux-le-Vicomte.
> Same architects, Versailles of course being much larger and grander but Vaux nevertheless extremely fine. What seems like 100,000 visitors (Versailles) totally destroying any atmosphere of a Royal Chateau whereas at Vaux - no-one?
> I know it's not quite like that but at most times Vaux is much the nicer place to visit because it never seems to get over crowded. Of course I'm not suggesting anyone should avoid Versailles, it's too important but it pays dividends to be a bit adventurous and not always follow the crowds to the obvious places.


And it may be unbelievable but Vaux-le-Vicomte is privately owned. What you wrote reminded me of another fine castle, much less known, the Château du Champ de Bataille, which looks a bit like Versailles before it became the palace we know today.


*Château du Champ de Bataille*


Château du Champ de Bataille par Michel27, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Cazine, Creuse*

Chateau de la Cazine by tourisme-limousin, on Flickr

*Château de Chalusset, Haute-Vienne*

Chateau de Chalusset by tourisme-limousin, on Flickr

*Château de Nexon, Haute-Vienne*

Chateau by tourisme-limousin, on Flickr

*Château de Villemonteix, Creuse*

Chateau de Villemonteix by tourisme-limousin, on Flickr

*Chateau de Coussac-Bonneval, Haute-Vienne*

Chateau de Coussac-Bonneval by tourisme-limousin, on Flickr

*Château de Curemonte, Correze*

Château de Curemonte by tourisme-limousin, on Flickr


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

Good castles! :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

My favourite this time: Chateau de Villemonteix, in Creus.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Château de la Villette, Hautes-Alpes*

Le Château de la Villette by reallyboring, on Flickr

*Château de Sediere, Correze*

Chateau de Sediere by tourisme-limousin, on Flickr

*Le Château de Chaux-Montgros près de Sallède, Puy-de-Dôme*

Château la Chaux-Montgros by BerColly, on Flickr

*Château de la Voute-Polignac, Auvergne*

CHATEAU DE LA VOUTE-POLIGNAC by ((o: pattoune )), on Flickr

*Château de Sainte-Hermine, Vendée*

Le Jour ni l'Heure : château de Sainte-Hermine, XVIIe s., Vendée, Pays de la Loire, lundi 4 mai 2009, 16:05:09 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*Château de Busset, Allier*

Château de Busset, Allier by BerColly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Montpoupon, Indre-et-Loire*

Montpoupon (Indre-et-Loire) by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de la Bierson à Marçay, Vienne*

Château de la Bierson à Marçay by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Marçay, Vienne*

Chateau De Marcay by Johnny T-Spark, on Flickr

*Château de Longuay, Haute-Marne*

Château de Longuay by HM52, on Flickr

*Le Château d'Estoublon, Bouches-du-Rhône*

2011_08_22_0825 by Olivier_1954, on Flickr

*Château de Malbrouck, Moselle*

Château de Malbrouck (42) - Au lever du jour by Moselle Tourisme, on Flickr

*Le Château de Menard, Loir-et-Cher*

Entre brume et reflet, jeux de cache cache by photosenvrac, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

This time - The Chateau de La Voute - Polignac, Auvergne - gorgeous!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Beynac, Dordogne*

IMG_0012_DxO by (ray9) ;o), on Flickr


IMG_0011_DxO by (ray9) ;o), on Flickr

*Château de Fougères, Bretagne*

Château de Fougères by guilminou, on Flickr

*Château de Chazeron, Puy de Dôme*

Château de Chazeron, Puy de Dôme by BerColly, on Flickr

*Château de la Reine Margot, Dordogne*

St. Projet 1 by Snapping Platypus, on Flickr

*Château de Rochefort (Bugey), Ain*

Château de Rochefort - Bugey - Ain  by Vaxjo, on Flickr


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

So many great castles in this thread. Great work. kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Montplaisant (Saint Hilaire de Brens), Isère*

Château de Montplaisant - Saint Hilaire de Brens - Isère by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Pierreville, Rhône-Alpes*

saint-pierreville2500 by A.S.Photosports, on Flickr

*Château de Ruphy et Lac d'Annecy, Haute-Savoie*

Chateau de Ruphy et Lac d'Annecy - Haute-Savoie by romvi, on Flickr

*Château de Malicorne, Sarthe*

Château de Malicorne by kate053, on Flickr

*Château de Ballon, Sarthe*

Château de Ballon - Sarthe by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Rochechouart, Vienne*

Château de Rochechouart by tourisme-limousin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Cas (Espinas), Tarn-et-Garonne*

Château de Cas, Espinas (Tarn-et-Garonne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Blois (vue aerienne), Centre*

Blois - Château from Air (Postcard) by roger4336, on Flickr

*Château de Pélussin, Rhône-Alpes*

111210-10 pélussin by surmjolk, on Flickr

*Château de Cormatin, Bourgogne*

Château de Cormatin by gcorret, on Flickr

*Château de la Caze, Lozère*

Château de la Cazes by Domi Rolland , on Flickr

*Château de Beauvoir, Allier*

Château de Beauvoir (Allier) by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Beynac is beautiful.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Belcayre (Perigord), Dordogne*

house_20110905_D_066878 by Steven House Photography, on Flickr

*Château de St. Projet dit "de la Reine Margot", Tarn-et-Garonne*

Château (fin XIIIe-XVIIIe s.) de St Projet dit "de la Reine Margot" (Tarn-et-Garonne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Le Château de Moulineaux ou Robert-le-Diable, Seine-Maritime*

Le Château de Moulineaux ou Château de Robert-le-Diable - Seine-Maritime by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Maillebois, Eure-et-Loir*

Château de Maillebois - Eure-et-Loir by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Jean-de-Beauregard, Essonne*

Façade occidentale du Château de Saint-Jean-de-Beauregard - Essonne by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Martin de Pallières, Var*

Château de Saint-Martin de Pallières, Saint-Martin de Pallières. by Thierry Bouts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Beauregard, Centre*

Beauregard 03 by Richard Morais, on Flickr

*Place du château à Anet, Eure-et-Loir*

Place du château à Anet - Eure-et-Loir by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Cheverny, Pays de la Loire*

Château de Cheverny by mikegreen78, on Flickr

*Château des Granges, Nièvre*

Château des Granges, Suilly-la-Tour1 by JPC24, on Flickr

*Le Château de Bazoches, Nièvre*

Le château de Bazoches by Sorenza, on Flickr

*Château de St. Martin Laguepie, Aveyron*

Laguepie 1 by Snapping Platypus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Béhoust, Yvelines*

Château de Béhoust - Yvelines by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Le Château de Moulineaux, Seine-Maritime*

Le Château de Moulineaux ou Château de Robert-le-Diable - Seine-Maritime by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Grangent, Rhône-Alpes*

château de Grangent by jstravianos, on Flickr

*Le Château de Seix dans la neige, Ariège*

castle by serapias, on Flickr

*Château de Hautefort, Dordogne*

Hautefort - 12 by Drumsara, on Flickr

*Château - Palais des ducs de La Trémoille, Deux-Sèvres*

Le Jour ni l'Heure : palais des ducs de La Trémoille, dét., élevé de 1635 à 1638 par Jacques Lemercier, 1585-1654, pour Marie de La Tour d'Auvergne, 1601-1665, Deux-Sèvres, Poitou-Charentes, samedi 2 mai 2009, 20:06:05 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Lovely updates....:cheers:


----------



## Odoaker (May 22, 2011)

yeah, really pleasing


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Berchère (Boncourt-le-Bois), Bourgogne*

Boncourt-le-Bois by chrisinburgundy, on Flickr

*Château de Vitré, Bretagne*

château de vitré by flavouz, on Flickr

*Château de Plessis Bourré, Maine-et-Loire*

Château Plessis Bourré by kate053, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Jean-de-Beauregard, Essonne*

Le Grand-Bassin et le colombier du Château de Saint-Jean-de-Beauregard - Essonne by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Le Château des Rochers-Sévigné, Ille-et-Vilaine*

Domaine de Mme de Sévigné by thomaspollin, on Flickr

*Château de Drée, Saône-et-Loire*

2009_Bourgogne (43) by beanie 273, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Kerjean, Finistère*

Kerjean by rriotstar, on Flickr

*Château de Maillebois, Eure-et-Loir*

Château de Maillebois - Eure-et-Loir by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Chateaudun, Eure-et-Loir*

Château de Chateaudun - Eure-et-Loir 28 by Dicksy93, on Flickr

*Château de Coussac-Bonneval, Haute-Vienne*

Chateau de Coussac-Bonneval by tourisme-limousin, on Flickr

*Château de Chalusset en noir et blanc, Haute-Vienne*

Château de Chalusset en noir et blanc by tourisme-limousin, on Flickr

*Château de Monthières, Picardie*

Château de Monthières (80) by pedro1918, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Fantastic work with this thread, Christos! Nice to see it's still going strong.  :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you :cheers1:

*Château de Breteuil, Ile-de-France*

Château de Breteuil by Ganymede2009 - Thanks for 800K views., on Flickr

*Château de Chapeau Cornu, Rhône-Alpes*

DSC_7403 by brf, on Flickr

*Château de Montgeroult, Seine-et-Marne*

Château - Rue Neuve, Montgeroult (77) Seine et Marne - Île de France // 55.43 - 140 // by vitruve, on Flickr

*Le Château de Gaillard aux Andelys dans l’Eure*

Le Château Gaillard aux Andelys dans l’Eure by Gîtes de France Normandie, on Flickr

*Château de Trotte Vieille, Gironde*

Chateau de Trotte Vieille (1er grand cru AOC Saint Emilion) by Christine Triadou, on Flickr

*Château de Prieuré Malesan, Gironde*

La Gironde : Château Prieuré Malesan by Tourisme Gironde, on Flickr

*Château de Fallavier, Isère*

Château de Fallavier - Isère by Vaxjo, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I just love the chateau with the dark, conical 'spires'. What is their origin/period/history?

They seem, peculiarly, French.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château et le village de les Hauts de Cagnes, Alpes-Maritimes*

Le Jour ni l'Heure 9861 : les Hauts de Cagnes, village et château, vus du jardin des Colettes, maison de Pierre-Auguste Renoir à Cagnes-sur-Mer, Alpes-Maritimes, mercredi 3 août 2011, 14:10:54 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*Château de l'Anglais (Nice), Alpes-Maritimes*

JN_00_11719 by jose nicolas photographe, on Flickr

*Château depuis Hôtel du Rey près du Viguan, Gard*

Château (XIIIe au XIXe s.) depuis Hôtel du Rey, sur la route de Ganges, près du Viguan (Gard, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Périès (Soustelle), Gard*

Château de Périès (Soustelle) by Filou30, on Flickr

*Château de Baulx (Saint-Jean-de-Buèges), Herault*

...château de Baulx... by fredf34, on Flickr

*Château de Montfort, Dordogne*

Chateau de Montfort at Sunrise by Bobrad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Merry Christmas
Joyeux Noël
:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Château de Montastruc, Dordogne*

Le château de Montastruc by Vestia, on Flickr

*Château de Monbazillac, Dordogne*

Château de Monbazillac by Vestia, on Flickr

*Le Château de Clérans (Saint-Léon sur Vézère), Dordogne*

Saint-Léon sur Vézère (Dordogne) by PierreG_09, on Flickr

*Château de Bresse sur Grosne, Bourgogne*

Chateau de Bresse sur Grosne (71) by Christophe Le Tellier, on Flickr

*Château de Javarzay, Deux-Sèvres*

Château de Javarzay - Deux-Sèvres by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Pierrofonds, Picardie*

A-001 by AymericGobert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Nieul, Haute-Vienne*

Chateau de Nieul by barniegoog, on Flickr

*Château de la Roche-Jagu, Bretagne*

Château de la Roche-Jagu - Ploëzal (Bretagne) by Mau1962, on Flickr

*Château de Najac, Aveyron*

CHATEAU DE NAJAC (12) by Gorfou97, on Flickr

*Château des Granges, Bourgogne*

Château des Granges, Suilly-la-Tour2 by JPC24, on Flickr

*Château de Ruphy (Duingt), Rhône-Alpes*

Duingt , château de Ruphy by Olivier.Thirion , on Flickr

*Château de Blajoux, Gorges-du-Tarn*

chateau de Blajoux-gorge-du-tarn by penelope64, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Merci :cheers:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Nice shot of Monbazillac :cheers:



openlyJane said:


> I just love the chateau with the dark, conical 'spires'. What is their origin/period/history?
> 
> They seem, peculiarly, French.



^^ From the 12th century. Towers of the curtain wall, the watch turrets and above all the keeps were built with rounded walls because they were more resistant to the mangonels. So, they got the appropriate roofs. They are linked with the king Philip II Augustus who systematized this architecture. Later they became decorative. 

The model was the Louvre:










Illustration from the très riches heures du duc de berry (early 15th century):











A "philipian" keep, remain of the Rouen Castle built in 1210.


Tour Jeanne d'Arc par Herbaltablet, sur Flickr



There is a Philippian castle under construction, Guédelon, in the conditions of the time 

Ye good olde days...


Puisaye octobre 2011 – Château de Guédelon par Christophe ALARY, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Château de Montmort-Lucy*


Tour Jeanne d'Arc par MaxB1977, sur Flickr


*Javarzay*


Château de Javarzay, Chef-Boutonne, Deux-Sevres, Poitou-Charentes, France. par Tripod 01, sur Flickr


*Josselin*


CHATEAU DE JOSSELIN par MU-Michelle ( absente ), sur Flickr


*Chambord*


Château de Chambord par Sam Nimitz, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Rambouillet, Ile-de-France*

Chateau de Rambouillet, France by croylelond, on Flickr

*Château de Blandy-les-Tours, Seine-et-Marne*

château - Blandy-les-Tours, Seine-et-Marne, Ile-de-France by Balades en Brie, on Flickr

*Château de Villebon, Eure-et-Loir*

Château de Villebon - Eure-et-Loir by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Le Château du Haut (Domaine de Villarceaux), Val-d'Oise*

Le Château du Haut (XVIIIe s.) - Domaine de Villarceaux - Val-d'Oise by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château d'Auvers sur Oise, Val d'Oise*

Château d'Auvers sur Oise by Maurice Albray, on Flickr

*Le Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte, Seine-et-Marne*

Vaux le Vicomte. by moscouvite, on Flickr

Je vous souhaite Bonne Année
I wish you Happy New Year
:cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

This is such a stunning thread. It reminds me to re-visit France; I've not been for quite a few years now.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saumur, Val d'Loire*

Château de Saumur by EnglishGirlAbroad, on Flickr

*Château de Fontainebleau, Ile-de-France*

Chateau de Fontainebleau by ronkacmarcik, on Flickr

*Château de Quéribus, Aude*

Château de Quéribus by Paolo Ramponi, on Flickr

*Château de La Grange à Lapeyrouse, Ain*

Château de La Grange à Lapeyrouse - Ain by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Thoury,Allier*

IMG_Thoury_6295 by Jelle Drok, on Flickr

*Château de Commarque, Dordogne*

Commarque - Chateau  by ManicMandy - is indoors AGAIN :-(((, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Flamarens, Gers*

Château (XVème s.) de Flamarens, Gers, Gascogne, France by Afchine Davoudi, on Flickr

*Le Château Raoul, Indre*

Paysage (architecture) : Le Château Raoul by Harold Bonneville, on Flickr

*Château de Baville (St-Chéron), Essonne*

Château (XVIIe s.) de Baville, St-Chéron (Essonne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Nieul, Haute-Vienne*

Chateau de Nieul by barniegoog, on Flickr

*Château de Coussac-Bonneval, Haute-Vienne*

Chateau de Coussac-Bonneval by tourisme-limousin, on Flickr

*Château de Montessus, Bourgogne*

Château de Montessus by Martin M. Miles, on Flickr

*Château de Nozet, Nièvre*

Château de Nozet by JPC24, on Flickr


----------



## Mikey-C (Dec 12, 2011)

Awesome Site, what brilliant castles


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Château du Bousquet, Aveyron*

Le château du Bousquet by Yvan LEMEUR, on Flickr

*Château de Maulnes, Yonne*

Château de Maulnes, XVIe (Yonne) by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Le Château de Brest, Bretagne*

Le chateau de Brest (II) by Jérôme Bastianelli, on Flickr

*Château de Miolans, Savoie*

Château de Miolans by marc.vickers, on Flickr

*Château de Ballon, Sarthe*

Château de Ballon - Sarthe by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Sassenage (Dauphiné), Isère*

Château de Sassenage (dit "de Bérenger") , Dauphiné, France. by B Plessi, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

:applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chenonceau, Val d'Loire*

Chenonceau - Garden & house by victordriggs, on Flickr

*Château de Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques*

135 Château de Pau by ariel7515, on Flickr

*Château de Bellegarde, Loiret*

Château de Bellegarde - Loiret by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château dans les vignobles de Cahors, Midi-Pyrénées*

Château dans les vignobles de Cahors .... by lo46, on Flickr

*Château de Saint Julien, Isère*

Château de Saint Julien - Isère by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Thoury (St.-Pourçain-sur-Besbre), Auvergne*

Château de Thoury by Martin M. Miles, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Tours, Indre-et-Loire*

Tours Novembre 2011 - 072 by MikaelDorian, on Flickr

*Château de Vincennes (Val-de-Marne), Ile-de-France*

Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne by Iain McLauchlan, on Flickr

*Château de Saint Jean-de-Cole, Dordogne*

Le Périgord by S. Lo, on Flickr

*Château de Verseille ou Verseilles (commune de Saint-Étienne-de-Vicq), Allier*

Le Jour ni l'Heure 5202 : château de Verseille, ou Verseilles, XVe s., commune de Saint-Étienne-de-Vicq, Allier, Bourbonnais, "Auvergne", France, jeudi 13 mai 2010, 12:58:05 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*Château de La Pouge à Chavroches, Allier*

Château de La Pouge à Chavroches by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Chaussin à Abrest, Allier*

Château de Chaussin à Abrest by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Beaumont à Bost, Allier*

Château de Beaumont à Bost by wally52, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Château de Saché, Indre-et-Loire*

Saché (Indre-et-Loire) by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Blajoux-Gorge-du-Tarn, Lozère*

chateau de Blajoux-gorge-du-tarn by penelope64, on Flickr

*Château de Cas, Tarn-et-Garonne*

Château de Cas, Espinas (Tarn-et-Garonne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Roquetaillade, Landes*

Chateau de Roquetaillade by SebastienToulouse, on Flickr

*Le Château de Châteaubriant, Loire-Atlantique*

Le château de Châteaubriant by Loire-Atlantique Tourisme, on Flickr

*Château de Creminil, Pas-de-Calais*

le château de Creminil by flo 59, on Flickr

*Château de Cazilhac, Hérault*

Le château de Cazilhac (Hérault). by Gérard Farenc, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

I can't belive the number of castles in France...it's just amazing :banana: Thank you very much for finding all these beautiful photos, Christos :cheers:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Some beautiful photography for sure. Recognize many here.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing, really nice well preserved structures....:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Acquigny sous la neige, Haute-Normandie*

le château d'Acquigny sous la neige  by pontfire, on Flickr

*Château de Saint Evroult de Montfort, Normandie*

The Chateau, Saint Evroult de Montfort, Orne, Normandy, France 265 by kerrie2469 if I only had more time....so busy, on Flickr

*Château de Beynac, Dordogne*

Contre plongée sur le château de Beynac (24) by montestier, on Flickr

*Le Château d'Apremont, Pays de la Loire*

Le Chateau , vu de la ville d'Apremont ,. by Barnie76 ,, on Flickr

*Château de Montvéran à Culoz (Bugey, Ain), Rhône-Alpes*

Tours & échauguette de Montvéran by thomaspollin, on Flickr

*Château de Sourniac, Auvergne*

Château de Sourniac by wally52, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Château de Zuthove*


Chateau de Zuthove par jptaverne, sur Flickr


Renescure chateau par mandarin62, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Omonville, Eure*

Château d'Omonville - Eure by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Panorama du château de Clisson, Bretagne*

Panorama du château de Clisson ~ Panorama of the castle of Clisson by ghis44free, on Flickr

*Château de Nexon, Haute-Vienne*

Mongolfière Limousin au château de Nexon en Haute-Vienne by Gîtes de France Limousin, on Flickr

*Château de Ballerand, Haute-Vienne*

Ballerand  by Gîtes de France Limousin, on Flickr

*Château de Chabroulie, Haute-Vienne*

Château de Chabroulie - Isle by Gîtes de France Limousin, on Flickr

*Château de Salignac-Eyvigies, Dordogne*

Salignac-Eyvigies by Nouhailler, on Flickr

*Château du Terrail, Hautes-Alpes*

Château du Terrail, XIVe et XVIIe siècles, commune de Montmaur, Hautes-Alpes. by Thierry Bouts, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Château d'Avesnes-Chaussoy*, Picardy


Le chateau d'Avesnes-Chaussoy,Somme,France par isamiga76, sur Flickr


----------



## MissyC (Aug 19, 2009)

u should really spend some extra attention to Chateau de la Mothe Chanderine dear ...

once of the most beautiful castles of France, now almost turned into a pile of rubble and stones and really in bad shape and decay faster than ever.

We should raise awareness and ask for French to save it.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Gouttelas - Marcoux, Rhone-Alpes*

20111022 Marcoux Loire Chateau de Gouttelas-4 by anhndee, on Flickr

*Château de Septmonts (Aisne), Picardie*

Septmonts (château) 6073 by markustrois, on Flickr

*Château de Tilly à Boissey-le-Châtel, Eure*

Château de Tilly à Boissey-le-Châtel - Eure by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Flers à Villeneuve-d'Ascq, Nord*

Le château de Flers à Villeneuve-d'Ascq by flo 59, on Flickr


Chateau de Flers by miko59, on Flickr

*Château de Fénelon, Dordogne*

le château de Fénelon ( 24) by flo 59, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ The strange keep of Septmonts is 43 meters high. 



CharlotteJ said:


> u should really spend some extra attention to Chateau de la Mothe Chanderine dear ...
> 
> once of the most beautiful castles of France, now almost turned into a pile of rubble and stones and really in bad shape and decay faster than ever.
> 
> We should raise awareness and ask for French to save it.


Indeed, this is the Château de La Mothe-Chandeniers, it was destroyed by a fire in 1932, but still has a presence.









by Y-Richard (Panoramio)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Fontainebleau, Ile-de-France*

12 - Château de Fontainebleau, Fontainebleau, France.jpg by Rusk23, on Flickr

*Château de Launay, Eure*

Château de Launay - Eure by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Tilly à Boissey-le-Châtel, Eure*

Château de Tilly à Boissey-le-Châtel - Eure by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Virieu à Virieu-sur-Bourbre, Isère*

Château de Virieu à Virieu-sur-Bourbre by Bièvre38, on Flickr

*Château de Pupetières, Isère*

Château de Pupetières à 38690 Châbons by Bièvre38, on Flickr

*Château de La Rochefoucauld, Charente*

Château de La Rochefoucauld by HdB1973, on Flickr


----------



## Josh (May 30, 2004)

christos-greece said:


> *Château de Flers à Villeneuve-d'Ascq, Normandie*
> 
> Le château de Flers à Villeneuve-d'Ascq by flo 59, on Flickr
> 
> ...


This castle is situated in Nord, not Normandie.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Josh said:


> This castle is situated in Nord, not Normandie.


Thanks for pointing out; i edited kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Combreux, Centre*

Château de Combreux by Patrick Verhaeghe, on Flickr

*Château de Usse, Centre*

Chateau de Usse by George_Reader 200,000 views -Thanks to all!!, on Flickr

*Château de Maulmont, Auvergne*

Auvergne_045 by eurotriptips, on Flickr

*Château de Chouvigny, Allier*

Château de Chouvigny (1) by marc1961be, on Flickr

*Château de Bresse sur Grosne, Bourgogne*

Chateau de Bresse sur Grosne (71) by Christophe Le Tellier, on Flickr

*La tour est des ruines du Château d'Hyères, Var*

La tour est des ruines du château d'Hyères by styeb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte, Ile-de-France*

Entrance of Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte by Beum เบิ้ม Portƒolio, on Flickr

*Château de Rollancourt, Nord-Pas-de-Calais*

Le matignon de Rollancourt - Steve.© - by Steve.©, on Flickr

*Château d'Uriage, Isère*

Château d'Uriage (Isère, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Malmaison. Ile-de-France*

Château de Malmaison by mickey2006, on Flickr

*Château de Beynac, Dordogne*

Chateau de Beynac by KathyandCharley, on Flickr

*Le Château de Montvéran à Culoz (Bugey, Ain), Rhône-Alpes*

Depuis 1316 ... by thomaspollin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Lançon de Provence, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur*

le château de Lançon de Provence by Dominique Pipet, on Flickr

*Château de Cornas, Rhone-Alpes*

Chateau de Cornas (explored) by A.S.Photosports, on Flickr

*Château de Belvoir, Doubs*

~~Château de Belvoir~~2 by Joélisa, on Flickr

*Château de Montbèliard, Doubs*

Montbèliard - chateau by Hellebardius, on Flickr

*Le Château des Rochers-Sévigné, Ille-et-Vilaine*

Les Rochers-Sévigné by thomaspollin, on Flickr

*Château de Beauregard, Haute-Savoie*

Chateau de Beauregard by wilphid, on Flickr


----------



## montjoye (Feb 21, 2012)

*Pictures of Castles in France*

Hi there, I'm the webmaster of the châteaux de france , I post some pictures here 

Château de Beaumesnil ( Normandy )










Château de Beaumesnil

Château of Conches en Ouche ( Normandy )










Château de Gournay sur Marne ( île de France, near of Paris )








Château de Gournay sur Marne

Château of Ferté Milon ( Picardie )










Château Gaillard ( Normandie )


----------



## montjoye (Feb 21, 2012)

Another one, in Ile de France

Château de Champs sur Marne









Château de Chinon, in this castle Joan of Arc ( Jeanne d'Arc ) meet the french dauphin Charles. It's one of my best castle and city  :


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Lots of wonderful updates. Thanks.


----------



## montjoye (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks , I have discovers a lot incredible castle here too


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Château d’Aigne, Charente*

Le château d’Aigne by StuartPowell, on Flickr

*Château de la Malartrie at La Roque-Gageac, Dordogne*

Chateau de la Malartrie at La Roque-Gageac by KathyandCharley, on Flickr

*Château de Monbazillac, Dordogne*

Château de Monbazillac by Vestia, on Flickr

*Château de Rochebrune, Charente*

Etagnac - Château de Rochebrune by fred_v, on Flickr

*Château de Foix, Ariège*

Château de Foix by Mademoiselle MV, on Flickr

*Château de Margon, Hérault*

Château de Margon (Hérault, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Château de Gaillefontaine*, Upper normandy 


Chateau de Gaillefontaine par Barnie76 ,, sur Flickr


*Château de Chantilly*, Oise


Chantilly par nqa, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Blois, Centre*

Chateau de Blois  by ag&ph2010, on Flickr

*Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte, Ile-de-France*

Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte by twiga_swala, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Vidal, Auvergne*

Saint-Vidal by BerColly, on Flickr

*Château de Chateauneuf, Bourgogne*

Vue sur le chateau de Chateauneuf by Gosiway, on Flickr

*Château de Dracy lès Couches, Bourgogne*

Château de Dracy lès Couches by binouches, on Flickr

*Château de Layé à Vinzelles, Bourgogne*

Facade sud du château de Layé à Vinzelles by courseul, on Flickr


----------



## henrique42 (Dec 5, 2011)

All are so very wonderful, but for me the end 17th/ 18th century ones are some of the most elegant, well proportioned, loveliest and sophisticated buildings mankind ever made.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château des Ducs de Bretagne (Nantes), Loire-Atlantique*

Château des Ducs de Bretagne, Nantes by twiga_swala, on Flickr

*Château de Ferney à Ferney-Voltaire, Ain*

Le Jour ni l'Heure 6240 : château de Ferney, résidence de Voltaire, 1694-1778, de 1760 à 1778, reconstruit par lui entre 1758 et 1762, agrandi des deux ailes en 1765, à Ferney-Voltaire, Ain, dimanche 3 juillet 2011, 18:34:04 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*Château de Verseille à Saint Etienne de Vicq, Allier*

IMG_Castle_Bourbonnaise_3443 by Jelle Drok, on Flickr

*Château de Fragne, Allier*

Château de Fragne (Allier) by Christophe ALARY, on Flickr

*Château de Lapalisse, Auvergne*

Château de Lapalisse by mjmuk, on Flickr

*Château de Mégaudais, Mayenne*

Château de Mégaudais  by wally52, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Abondant, Eure-et-Loir*

La façade ouest du Château d'Abondant - Eure-et-Loir by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Gien, Loiret*

Château de Gien by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr

*Château de Blancafort, Cher*

Château de Blancafort (Cher) by Dogeed, on Flickr

*Vignes et Château de Fronsac, Gironde*

Vignes et châteaux de Fronsac-3 by cobanene, on Flickr

*Château de St Projet, Tarn-et-Garonne*

Château (fin XIIIe-XVIIIe s.) de St Projet dit "de la Reine Margot" (Tarn-et-Garonne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Granchamps, Bourgogne*

Château-Josie_Granchamps__0001 by lannig94, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I particularly like the picture of Chateau De Fronsac in Gironde.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Yvoire, Rhône-Alpes*

Yvoire by sylviedjinn, on Flickr

*Château De La Bourdaisiere, Indre-et-Loire*

Chateau De La Bourdaisiere (84) by mick flew, on Flickr

*Château de Gratot, Manche*

Château de Gratot (Manche-FR) by levaletfrancois, on Flickr

*Le Château de Regnéville, Manche*

Le château de Regnéville by Deltakap, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Dizier, Haute-Marne*

Château de Saint-Dizier by Lomyre, on Flickr

*Le Château du Pailly, Haute-Marne*

Le château du PAILLY by MAPNANCY, on Flickr


----------



## montjoye (Feb 21, 2012)

*Comte Jean de dunois - Bâtard d'Orléans*

Castle of Chateaudun, Comte of Dunois









Donjon of Vez, Picardie









Very nice Donjon of Septmonts, Picardie


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

So many beautiful castles  Thanks for sharing :cheers:


----------



## >stephanie< (Feb 27, 2012)

J'aime la France <3

Beautiful castles!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Lacoste, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur*

Chateau de Lacoste 2 by Gabi Monnier, on Flickr

*Château de Fontainebleau, Ile-de-France*

Cour ovale - Château de Fontainebleau by twiga_swala, on Flickr


Cour d'honneur - Château de Fontainebleau by twiga_swala, on Flickr

*Château de Pourtalès, Alsace*

_MG_6252 by thirdj, on Flickr

*Château de Chamarande, Ile-de-France*

Château de Chamarande by mbuna, on Flickr

*Château de les Hauts de Cagnes, Alpes-Maritimes*

Le Jour ni l'Heure 9861 : les Hauts de Cagnes, village et château, vus du jardin des Colettes, maison de Pierre-Auguste Renoir à Cagnes-sur-Mer, Alpes-Maritimes, mercredi 3 août 2011, 14:10:54 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Frespech, Lot-et-Garonne*

Château de Frespech - Lot et Garonne by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château d'Ortaffa, Pyrénées-Orientales*

Château d'Ortaffa by bleumarie, on Flickr

*Château de Cromière, Haute-Vienne*

La vache Limousine et son château (Château de Cromière) by Dogeed, on Flickr

*Château de Filain, Haute-Saône*

Château de Filain by Lautergold, on Flickr

*Château de St-Loup, Haute-Saône*

Château de St-Loup (Haute-Saône) by Lautergold, on Flickr

*Château des Maîtres-Sonneurs (Saint-Chartier), Indre*

Saint-Chartier (36), Château des Maîtres-Sonneurs (XVe-XIXe) by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Happy to see this thread still going strong. Amazing work, Christos! kay:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great photos - I've, now, started my own small collection of French Chateaux pictures. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Parisian Girl said:


> Happy to see this thread still going strong. Amazing work, Christos! kay:


Thank you, Parisian Girl :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chillon, Rhône *

Château de Chillon by Diegojack, on Flickr

*Château de Dampont à Us, Val-d'Oise*

Château de Dampont à Us - Val-d'Oise by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de la Batie, Vienne*

Château de la Batie - Vienne by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*château de Vizille, Isère*

Parc du château de Vizille (Isère, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Bon Repos, Isère*

Château de Bon Repos à Haute-Jarrie by beaucherjp, on Flickr

*Château de Lunéville, Meurthe-et-Moselle*

Pile by Carine&Tom, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Thank you. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Bécourt, Somme*

Chateau de Bécourt by ThruTheseLines, on Flickr

*Château d'Urtubie, Pyrénées-Atlantiques*

Urrugne / Urruña (Pyrénées Atlantiques): château d'Urtubie by Marie-Hélène Cingal, on Flickr

*Château de La Cour d'Arcenay, Bourgogne*

Château de La Cour d'Arcenay, Bourgogne' France by Marcelline21, on Flickr

*Château de la Clayette, Bourgogne*

Chateau de la Clayette en Bourgogne. by didier sibourg1, on Flickr

*Château de Commarin, Bourgogne*

Château de Commarin by Neil Protheroe, on Flickr

*Le Château de Sablé-sur-Sarthe, Sarthe*

Le château de Sablé-sur-Sarthe by Badlosserie, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful castle pics (pun intended) from France...


----------



## mars76 (Nov 10, 2007)

But any pictures about Chateau de Fougeres, one of most famous and large castle in Europe?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Wahlenbourg, Alsace*

Château de Wahlenbourg by moedermens, on Flickr

*Château de St. Vidal, Haute-Loire*

NL-1056412 by alessandralee, on Flickr

*Château de Pruniers à Pindray, Vienne*

château de Pruniers à Pindray © B Courouble by Pays Montmorillonnais-Vienne-Poitou Charentes, on Flickr

*Château de Boismorand à Antigny, Vienne*

Château de Boismorand à Antigny by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Val, Auvergne*

DSCF4773 by cheyennecat, on Flickr

*Château de Ribaute, Hérault*

Dans l'Hérault by brigeham34, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Beaumont-sur-Oise, Val-d'Oise*

Château de Beaumont-sur-Oise - Val-d'Oise by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Miolans, Savoie*

Château de Miolans by Alain Olivier, on Flickr

*Château de Ballon, Sarthe*

Château de Ballon - Sarthe by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Ruines du Château de Hérisson, Allier*

Ruines du château de Hérisson by Diegojack, on Flickr

*Château de Lantilly, Bourgogne*

Chateau de Lantilly. (2) by surfphi, on Flickr


Chateau de Lantilly. (14) by surfphi, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Polliana said:


> Great thread! :cheers:


This is actually one of the very best threads here at SSC. :yes: :cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you very much Parisian Girl :cheers1:

*Château de Commarque, Dordogne*

Château de Commarque by give_me_the _bass_line, on Flickr

*Château de Losse, Dordogne*

IMG_9426_DxO by (ray9) ;o), on Flickr

*Château de Jossigny, Seine-et-Marne*

Château de Jossigny by DavidB1977, on Flickr

*Château de Pesteils, Auvergne*

Château de Pesteils by Office de Tourisme du Carlades, on Flickr

*Château de Combourg, Bretagne*

Combourg HDR by Martiño Pinal, on Flickr

*Château de Trévarez, Finistère*

4231 by Chti-breton, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fantastic :cheers:


----------



## eviltowers (Apr 11, 2012)

tres bien !!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Brissac, val d'Loire*

Château de Brissac by gedeon72, on Flickr

*Château de Craon, Mayenne*

Château de Craon by guilminou, on Flickr

*Château de la Saucerie, Mayenne*

Manoir de la Saucerie by crËOS, on Flickr

*Château du Creux (vallée de l'Aumance, Vallon-en-Sully), Allier*

Le Jour ni l'Heure : château du Creux (1775-1785, Martial Fouacier, arch.), vallée de l'Aumance, Vallon-en-Sully, Allier, samedi 6 octobre 2007, 12:42:32 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*Château de Fourchaud, Allier*

Le Jour ni l'Heure : château de Fourchaud, entre Besson et Bresnay, dans l'Allier, dimanche 20 mai 2007, 17:36:54 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*Château de Masseuil à Thuré, Vienne*

Château de Masseuil à Thuré by wally52, on Flickr


----------



## steph35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Chateau de Landal - XII century - Broualan (35) - Bretagne









photo by BRUNO SAOULAC

more on the castle
-> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Château_de_Landal
-> http://www.chateau-landal.fr/ (active association created in order to save it, to not it turn to ruins)


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

marvelous shots...:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Rouvres en Plaine, Bourgogne*

Campagne bourgeoise / Bourgeois earth by patoche21, on Flickr

*Château d'Entrecasteaux, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur*

Château d'Entrecasteaux by myvalleylil1, on Flickr

*Château de Nicolas d'Avesnes ou l'Arsenal, Bourgogne*

Quelques cartes postales du Nord en mai 2010 by Chti-breton, on Flickr

*Château de Grignan, Drôme*

Château de Grignan 22 by La Drôme, on Flickr

*Château de Chambéry, Rhône-Alpes*

Château de Chambéry by Styggiti, on Flickr

*Château de Landal à Broualan, Ille-et-Vilaine*

Château de Landal à Broualan by wally52, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Pompadour, Corrèze*

Château de Pompadour, Corrèze, Limousin.  by Only Tradition, on Flickr

*Château de Frazé, Eure-et-Loir*

Château de Frazé - Eure-et-Loir by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Herces à Berchères-sur-Vesgres, Eure-et-Loir*

Château de Herces à Berchères-sur-Vesgres - Eure-et-Loir by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Villebon, Eure-et-Loir*

Château de Villebon - Eure-et-Loir by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de la Potinière à Rueil-la-Gadelière, Eure-et-Loir*

Château de la Potinière à Rueil-la-Gadelière - Eure-et-Loir by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de La Rochefoucauld, Charente*

Château de La Rochefoucauld by HdB1973, on Flickr

*Château de Vachères (Présailles), Haute-Loire*

Château (XIIIe au XVIIIe s.) de Vachères, Présailles (Haute-Loire, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Launaguet (Launaguet, Haute-Garonne), Midi-Pyrénées*

Launaguet - Château de Launaguet by Anicius, on Flickr

*Château de Courance, Essonne*

Courance by @lain G, on Flickr

*Château des Ducs de Bretagne en Nantes, Bretagne*

Château des Ducs de Bretagne, Nantes by twiga_swala, on Flickr

*Château de Tours, Indre-et-Loire*

Château de Tours, Tours, France by croylelond, on Flickr

*Le Château de la Vère à Larroque, Tarn*

Le Château de la Vère à Larroque (2011-08-02 -32) by Cary Greisch, on Flickr

*Le Château de Carbonnières, Rhône*

Lacenas - Le Château de Carbonnières (2012 03 29) by filoer, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

More wonderful pictures from France.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Château et l'église de Gien, Loiret*

Le château et l'église de Gien - Loiret by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Castanet, Lozère*

IMG_0133 by ijmd, on Flickr

*Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte, Seine-et-Marne*

Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte by oriannez, on Flickr

*Château de Brézé, Maine-et-Loire*

Untitled by beedieu, on Flickr

*Le Château de Monbazillac, Dordogne*

Le château de Monbazillac by Londoncam, on Flickr

*Château de Comarin, Bourgogne*

Chateau de Comarin by Wilco 1954, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

great work, christos


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you Bogdy :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Montrésor, Indre-et-Loire*

Château de Montrésor, France by croylelond, on Flickr

*Château de Busset, Allier*

Château de Busset / Busset Castle by Positif+, on Flickr

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne*

Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne by Iain McLauchlan, on Flickr

*Château de Menou, Bourgogne*

Le Jour ni l'Heure 2167 : château de Menou, 1672, Menou, Nièvre, Nivernais, Bourgogne, dimanche 28 février 2010, 17:52:27 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*Château de Corbelin, Bourgogne*

Le Jour ni l'Heure 2155 : château de Corbelin, XVe-XVIe s., La Chapelle-Saint-André, Nièvre, Nivernais, Bourgogne, dimanche 28 février 2010, 17:35:33 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*Château de Vésigneux, Bourgogne*

Le Jour ni l'Heure 3721 : château de Vésigneux, XIVe-XVIIe et XVIIIe s., Saint-Martin-du-Puy, Morvan, Nièvre, Nivernais, Bourgogne, mardi 13 avril 2010, 14:36:18 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

This thread just keeps on giving. Thanks.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chatillon, Deux-Sèvres*

Boussais - Château de Chatillon by J.-C. Curtet, on Flickr

*Château de Penne, Tarn*

Château de Penne (2011-08-05 -27) by Cary Greisch, on Flickr

*Château de la Motte-Tilly, Aube*

Château de la Motte-Tilly (front) by Brian W. Ogilvie, on Flickr

*Château de la Verrerie, Cher*

Château de la Verrerie by E Starck, on Flickr

*Château de Sancerre, Cher*

Chateau de Sancerre by oletourn, on Flickr

*Château de Thoury, Allier*

IMG_Thoury_6295 by Jelle Drok, on Flickr

*Château de Maulnes, Yonne*

Château de Maulnes, XVIe (Yonne) by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Wonderful. :cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Merci :cheers1:

*Château de Fougeres, Ille-et-Vilaine*

Fougeres Castle from the Jardin again and again by WeeWifie, on Flickr

*Le Château de Pons, Charente-Maritime*

Le château de Pons by babicka2, on Flickr

*Château de Marzac, Dordogne*

Dominant la Vézère by Yvan LEMEUR, on Flickr

*Château de Blois, Loir-et-Cher*

 Château de Blois, France by croylelond, on Flickr

*Château de Condé (Aisne), Picardie*

Château de Condé (XIIè - XVè - XVIè - XVIIIè), demeure des premiers princes de Condé, Aisne, Picardie, France by Afchine Davoudi, on Flickr

*Château de Lamarque, Gironde*

chateau_de_lamarque_02 by Tourisme Gironde, on Flickr


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

^^ Nice photos of various French chateaux.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks 

*Château de Compiègne, Picardie*

Chateau de Compiègne by chrisdelcops (guyzmo62), on Flickr

*Château de Combourg, Ille-et-Vilaine*

Château (XIVe-XVe s.) de Combourg (Ille-et-Vilaine, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de l'Aubépin, Rhône-Alpes*

Château de l'Aubépin. (Loire) by Mary-Bel, on Flickr

*Château de Grouchy, Oise*

Château de Grouchy by PDGalvin, on Flickr

*Château de Berzé le Châtel, Saône-et-Loire*

Château de Berzé le Châtel - Saône et Loire by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Grignan, Drôme*

Château de Grignan by Billblues, on Flickr

*Château de Fenelon, Dordogne*

IMG_9847_DxO by (ray9) ;o), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Combourg, Ille-et-Vilaine*

Château (XIVe-XVe s.) de Combourg (Ille-et-Vilaine, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Villiers, Mayenne*

Château de Villiers en Mayenne by guilminou, on Flickr

*Le Château de Laval, Mayenne*

Laval (Mayenne) by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Saumur, Maine-et-Loire*

Château de Saumur by Michel Craipeau, on Flickr

*Château de Serrant, Maine-et-Loire*

Chateau de Serrant by samulih, on Flickr

*Château de Coussay, Vienne*

Le Jour ni l'Heure 6977 : soir d'hiver au château de Coussay, XVIe-XVIIe s., demeure poitevine du (futur) cardinal de Richelieu, près de Mirebeau, Vienne, Poitou-Charentes, lundi 10 janvier 2011, 17:52:01 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

:cheers:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Fantastic work, as always. :cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chatillon-en-Bazois, Nièvre*

Chatillon-en-Bazois by chrisinburgundy, on Flickr

*Château de Berzé le Châtel, Saône et Loire*

Château de Berzé le Châtel - Saône et Loire by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Vieux-Chambord, Allier*

Château de Vieux-Chambord, (Allier) by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Château de Puyfol, Allier*

Château de Puyfol (Allier) by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Château de Gourdon, Alpes-Maritimes*

Chateau de Gourdon by papyrazzi, on Flickr

*Château de Selles-sur-Cher, Cher*

Château de Selles sur Cher by benalu41, on Flickr

*Château d'Uriage, Isère*

Château d'Uriage (Isère, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Some photos make me feel nostalgic.


----------



## adolph (Dec 12, 2011)

how many castles are there in france?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ I have not the answer but probably in all France could be thousands...

*Château de Beaune, Bourgogne*

DSC_1176 by Tiki Chris, on Flickr

*Château de Marcilly, Nièvre*

Château de Marcilly by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Fretoy, Nièvre*

Château de Fretoy by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Chitry-aux-Mines, Nièvre*

Château de Chitry aux Mines by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Seine-sur-Vingeanne, Bourgogne*

Château de Saint-Seine-sur-Vingeanne by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Ménessaire, Bourgogne*

Château de Ménessaire by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Berzé-le-Châtel, Saône-et-Loire*

Château de Berzé le Châtel - Saône et Loire by Vaxjo, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I particularly like the Chateau De Beaune in Bourgogne. Thanks


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks christos for the lovely photos, nice effort.:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Virieu à Pélussin, Rhône-Alpes*

Château de Virieu à Pélussin - Loire  by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Virieu-sur-Bourbre, Isère*

Château de Virieu-sur-Bourbre by beaucherjp, on Flickr

*Château de Pupetières, Isère*

Château de Pupetières à 38690 Châbons by Bièvre38, on Flickr

*Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte, Seine-et-Marne*

Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte by oriannez, on Flickr

*Château de Cuq, Tarn*

Château de Cuq (2011-08-07 -04) by Cary Greisch, on Flickr

*Château de Ussé, Centre*

Castillo de Ussé by magicdreams, on Flickr


----------



## adolph (Dec 12, 2011)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ I have not the answer but probably in all France could be thousands...


yeah, i've heard that france has most castles in europe


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Mauvezin, Hautes-Pyrénées*

Le Château de Mauvezin (2011-08-09 -01) by Cary Greisch, on Flickr

*Château de Fontaine Henry, Normandie*

Chateau de Fontaine Henry (24) by Malcolm_Graham, on Flickr

*Château des Maîtres-Sonneurs, Indre*

Saint-Chartier (36), Château des Maîtres-Sonneurs (XVe-XIXe) by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Château de Cromière, Haute-Vienne*

Château de Cromière by Dogeed, on Flickr

*Château de Coulon à Mouron-sur-Yonne, Bourgogne*

Château de Coulon à Mouron-sur-Yonne by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Limanton, Bourgogne*

Château de Limanton by wally52, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Trévignon, Bretagne*

Trévignon0989 by Bougnot85, on Flickr

*Château de Mauvezin, Hautes-Pyrénées*

Le Château de Mauvezin (2011-08-09 -04) by Cary Greisch, on Flickr

*Château de Chastellux-sur-Cure, Bourgogne*

Château de Chastellux-sur-Cure by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Gâcogne, Bourgogne*

Château de Gâcogne by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Marcilly, Bourgogne*

Château de Marcilly by wally52, on Flickr

*Château du Cheylard, Gard*

Château du Cheylard XIIe - Aujac (Cévennes) by Filou30, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Lanquais, Dordogne*

Château de Lanquais by Yvan LEMEUR, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Cher*

Château de Chenonceau - River View (v2) by Alexander Ipfelkofer, on Flickr

*Château de Cléron, Doubs*

Chateau de Cléron by Sequane25, on Flickr

*Château de La Bretesche en Bretagne*

ASC9608 - Château de La Bretesche en Bretagne by OlfPhotoBook, on Flickr

*Château de Suscinio en Bretagne*

ASC9331 - Château de Suscinio en Bretagne by OlfPhotoBook, on Flickr

*Château La Foltière, Bretagne*

Reflets de Bretagne by domi1951, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks! :cheers:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Stunning updates! :cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Najac, Aveyron*

Château de Najac by Photopob, on Flickr

*Château de Belcastel, Aveyron*

Château de Belcastel by Photopob, on Flickr

*Château des Granges, Bourgogne*

Château des Granges, Suilly-la-Tour2 by JPC24, on Flickr

*Château de Sédière, Corrèze*

Château de Sédière by dom.guillot, on Flickr

*Château de Montcléra, Lot*

Montcléra, Lot by Marie-Hélène Cingal, on Flickr

*Château de Lafite-Rothschild, Gironde*

Château Lafite-Rothschild by SBA73, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Thank you, christos :cheers:...you are doing a great job with this thread


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Cheverny, Loiret*

Château de Cheverny by Jonathan Couvent photographe, on Flickr

*Château d' Annecy, Haute-Savoie*

#213 Thiou by Keraoc 365, on Flickr

*Château de Carcassonne, Aude*

les tours de Carcassonne by horlo, on Flickr

*Château de Chantilly, Picardie*

Château de Chantilly by MikeEye, on Flickr

*Château du Plessis-Brion (Oise), Picardie*

Château du Plessis-Brion by Morio60, on Flickr

*Château de Pondron (Oise), Picardie*

Château de Pondron by Morio60, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great updates. Your pictures have inspired me to visit France again.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Turenne, Corrèze*

Turenne en Corrèze by Dunkerque Photography, on Flickr

*Le Château de Montreuil-Bellay, Maine-et-Loire*

Le château de Montreuil-Bellay - Le château neuf by Morio60, on Flickr

*Château de Treffort-Cuisiat (Revermont), Ain*

Château de Treffort-Cuisiat - Revermont - Ain by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Rochechouart, Haute-Vienne*

Rochechouart, Haute-Vienne by Marie-Hélène Cingal, on Flickr

*Château de Chatillon (Boussais), Deux-Sèvres*

Boussais - Château de Chatillon by J.-C. Curtet, on Flickr

*Château de Réglois, Nièvre*

Château de Réglois, Nièvre, France by Kentishman, on Flickr

*Château - Fort de Châteauneuf-en-Auxois, Bourgogne*

Châteauneuf-en-Auxois by gcorret, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Longpra à Saint Joire en Valdaine, Isère*

Longpra 20 by alaindevisme, on Flickr

*Château de Chazeron, Puy-de-Dôme*

Château de Chazeron DM31121_Dx by Astrologue63, on Flickr

*Château de Compiègne, Oise*

Château de Compiègne, town side by aletort, on Flickr

*Château de Vaussieux, Calvados*

Château de Vaussieux by Astrid By, on Flickr

*Château de Fresney-le-Puceux, Calvados*

Château de Fresney-le-Puceux (Calvados-FR) by levaletfrancois, on Flickr

*Le Château de Courson, Essonne*

Le Château de Courson by jpcerny, on Flickr

*Château de la Bonde (Milly-la-Forêt), Essonne*

Château de la Bonde (XIIIe-XVIe), Milly-la-Forêt (91) by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

Uau... :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Commarque, Dordogne*

Château de Commarque by AndrewMJ, on Flickr

*Château de Laussel, Dordogne*

Château de Laussel by AndrewMJ, on Flickr

*Château de Biron, Dordogne*

Château de Biron by AndrewMJ, on Flickr

*Château d'Uriage, Isère*

Château d'Uriage (Isère, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Vallin (St-Victor-de-Cessieu), Isère*

Château (du XIVe au XVIIIe s.) de Vallin, St-Victor-de-Cessieu (Isère, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Thoury, Allier*

Château de Thoury by Martin M. Miles (gone for a walk), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Salignac, Dordogne*

Château de Salignac by E Starck, on Flickr

*Château de Malbrouck, Moselle*

Château de Malbrouck (42) - Au lever du jour by Moselle Tourisme, on Flickr

*Château de Beauregard d'Hérouville, Aube*

Chateau de Beauregard d'Hérouville by Flacape29, on Flickr

*Le Château d'Estoublon, Bouches-du-Rhône*

2011_08_22_0825 by Olivier_1954, on Flickr

*Château du village médieval de Bargème, Var*

Chateau du village médieval de Bargème - Var by Alexis.D, on Flickr

*Château de Dio, Hérault*

Chateau de Dio by Miss Debs, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

More beautiful updates. Thanks.


----------



## Klov (Feb 22, 2012)

Some of the best castles in Anjou, Northwestern France:
(Some of them are still inhabited by the families responsible for their construction)

1. Angers (castle of the Pantagenets)









2. Montsoreau









3. Brissac









4. Saumur









5. Plessis-Bourre









6. Challain-la-Potherie (19th century, a baby)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saint Céré, Lot*

Castillo de Saint Céré by Luis G. Cabello, on Flickr

*Château de Chanaz, Savoie*

Chanaz 86 by alaindevisme, on Flickr

*Château de Tastes à Sainte-Croix-du-Mont, Gironde*

Remparts du château de Tastes à Sainte-Croix-du-Mont - France © Photo Pascal Moulin by moulin360, on Flickr

*Château de la Haye-du-Puits, Manche*

Château de la Haye-du-Puits - Manche by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Selincourt, Somme*

Selincourt, F-80 by isamiga76, on Flickr

*Château de Murol, Auvergne*

Château de Murol by DouDomi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de St-Sauveur-le-Vicomte, Manche*

Château de St-Sauveur-le-Vicomte - Manche by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Fayrac, Dordogne*

au fil de la Dordogne... by FauxKal, on Flickr

*Château de Époisses (tour de Bourdillon), Bourgogne*

Château d'Époisses (XIIIè s. puis nombreux remaniements), tour de Bourdillon (c. 900, restaurée en 1562), fortifications, façade, Côte-d'Or, Bourgogne, France by Afchine Davoudi, on Flickr

*Château des Allymes, Ain*

Ain - Bugey - Château des Allymes by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Chambonneau, Vienne*

Le Jour ni l’Heure 6319 : château de Chambonneau, XIVe s., Gizay, Vienne, Poitou-Charente, lundi 6 août 2012, 20:52:05 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*Château de Clairgon, Charente*

CHATEAU DE CLAIRGON by marsupilami92, on Flickr

*Château de l'Oisellerie, Charente*

Château de l'Oisellerie by dlmanrg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Pupetières, Isère*

Pupetières 35 by alaindevisme, on Flickr

*Château de l'Echelle (La Roche-sur-Foron), Haute-Savoie*

La Roche-sur-Foron - Château de l'Echelle by larsen & co, on Flickr

*Château de Maulnes (Cruzy-le-Châtel), Bourgogne*

Château de Maulnes (XVIe), Cruzy-le-Châtel (89) by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Château de Boussac, Creuse*

Le Chateau de Boussac by by_irma, on Flickr

*Château de Vaire-le-Grand, Doubs*

Le Jour ni l'Heure 4657 : château de Vaire-le-Grand, 1713, Vaire-Arcier, Doubs, France-Comté, vendredi 23 avril 2010, 15:23:54 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*Château d'Eu, Seine-Maritime*

Eu (château) façade côté jardin 1 by markustrois, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

:cheers: Thanks.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Rauzan, Gironde*

Château de Rauzan by Kanichat, on Flickr

*Château de Bricquebec, Manche*

Château de Bricquebec - Manche by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Rochechouart, Haute-Vienne*

Rochechouart, Haute-Vienne by Marie-Hélène Cingal, on Flickr

*Château de Bourdeilles, Dordogne*

Château de Bourdeilles by Vemsteroo (Catching Up...), on Flickr

*Le Château de Castelnau-Bretenoux, Dordogne*

Prudhomat et Le château de Castelnau-Bretenoux . by Dunkerque Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Selincourt, Somme*

Selincourt, F-80 by isamiga76, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Flamarens, Gers*

Château (XIIIe-XVIe s.) de Flamarens (Gers, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Caumale, Landes*

Château de Caumale by pontfire, on Flickr

*Le Château de Gien, Loiret*

Gien - Le château by Morio60, on Flickr

*Château de l'Echelle (La Roche-sur-Foron), Haute-Savoie*

La Roche-sur-Foron - Château de l'Echelle by larsen & co, on Flickr

*Château de Saconay à Pomeys, Rhône*

Château de Saconay à Pomeys - Rhône by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Bazoches, Nièvre*

Château de Bazoches (XIIè - XVIIè s.), Nièvre, Bourgogne, France by Afchine Davoudi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Tanlay, Yonne*

Château de Tanlay (XVIe), Yonne (89) by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Château de Lourmarin, Vaucluse*

Chateau de Lourmarin by Paul-Griff, on Flickr

*Château de Montépilloy, Picardie*

Donjon de Montépilloy by Phil du Valois, on Flickr

*Château de la Napoule, Var*

Château de la Napoule by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr

*Château du village médieval de Bargème, Var*

Chateau du village médieval de Bargème - Var by Alexis.D, on Flickr

*Château de Joux, Doubs*

DSC_6727 by Glc PHOTOs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château - Tour de Luynes, Picardie*

Tour de Luynes by Garci80, on Flickr

*Château de Chaumont-sur-Loire, Loir-et-Cher*

Château de Chaumont-sur-Loire by bortescristian, on Flickr

*Château de Chambonas, Ardèche*

le château de Chambonas (Ardèche) by horlo, on Flickr

*Château de Cassis, Bouches-du-Rhône*

le château de Cassis by delmar2009, on Flickr

*Château médiévale de Bourganeuf, Creuse*

Cité médiévale de Bourganeuf - Creuse by Tourisme Creuse, on Flickr

*Château de Guermantes, Seine-&-Marne*

Le Jour ni l’Heure 8379 : château de Guermantes, XVIIe s., modifié en 1698 par Jules Hardouin-Mansart, 1646-1708, pour Paulin Pondre, 1650-1723, Seine-&-Marne, Île-de-France, jeudi 17 août 2012,19:12:39 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*Château de Puyguilhem, Dordogne*

Castillo de Puyguilhem by Luis G. Cabello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château des ducs de Bretagne, Nantes (Loire-Atlantique)*

Chateau des ducs de Bretagne by En Pays d'Halatte, on Flickr

*Château de Chalusset, Haute-Vienne*

CRTLimousin_00144_HD.jpg by tourisme-limousin, on Flickr

*Château de Bourg-Archambault, Vienne*

Le Krak de la princesse by aelores, on Flickr

*Château de l'Echelle (La Roche-sur-Foron), Savoie*

La Roche-sur-Foron - Château de l'Echelle by larsen & co, on Flickr

*Château de Randens (Beaufort-sur-Doron), Savoie*

Château de Randens, actuelle mairie, Beaufort-sur-Doron, Savoie, Rhône-Alpes, France. by byb64, on Flickr

*Château de Villy à Contamine sur Arve, Haute-Savoie*

Château de Villy à Contamine sur Arve by wilphid, on Flickr

*Château de Champs-sur-Marne, Seine-et-Marne*

Château de Champs-sur-Marne 77 by Dicksy93, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Ever more stunning castles and houses.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Château de Landogne, Auvergne*

Le château de Landogne  by raym5, on Flickr

*Château d’Alleuze, Cantal*

 Château d’Alleuze by ©HTO3, on Flickr

*Château de Villeneuve-Lembron, Puy-de-Dôme*

Villeneuve-Lembron by BerColly, on Flickr

*Château de Gâcogne, Bourgogne*

Château de Gâcogne by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Limanton, Bourgogne*

Château de Limanton by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de la Sone, Drôme*

CHATEAU DE LA SONE 2 by ((o: pattoune )), on Flickr

*Château de Beauvoir-Wavans, Pas-de-Calais*

Beauvoir-Wavans, Pas-de-Calais, by pedro1918, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de caumale, Landes*

château de caumale by pontfire, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Rémy, Aveyron*

Saint-Rémy, Aveyron, Midi-Pyrénées by lyli12, on Flickr

*Le Château de Biron, Lot-et-Garonne*

Lacapelle-Biron by @lain G, on Flickr

*Château d' Ainay-le-Vieil, Centre*

Château d' Ainay-le-Vieil by Diegojack, on Flickr

*Château de Beaubois, Bretagne*

Chateau de Beaubois, Bourseul, Bretagne by domi1951, on Flickr

*Château de Pierre-de-Bresse, Saône-et-Loire*

Château de Pierre-de-Bresse by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Maulnes, Bourgogne*

Chateau de Maulnes South View 1 by I.H.Snaps, on Flickr

*Château de la Brède, Gironde*

Château de la Brède by dm1795, on Flickr

*Château de Terraube, Gers*

Château (XIIIe, XVIe-XVIIIe s.) de Terraube (Gers, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Caumale à Escalans, Landes*

Château de Caumale à Escalans by pontfire, on Flickr

*Château de Castelnaud, Dordogne*

Chateau de Castelnaud by matbau, on Flickr

*Château Dauphin, Puy-de-Dôme*

Pontgibaud by denismartin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Cuzals, Lot*

Château de Cuzals by dprezat, on Flickr

*Château de Langoiran, Gironde*

Château de Langoiran by dm1795, on Flickr

*Château de Tanlay, Bourgogne*

Chateau de Tanlay 4 by I.H.Snaps, on Flickr

*Château de la Verrerie, Cher*

Chateau de la Verrerie by phantase, on Flickr

*Château de Auvers-sur-Oise (Val-d’Oise), Ile-de-France*

Le Jour ni l’Heure 9643 : château d’Auvers-sur-Oise, 1635, Val-d’Oise, Île-de-France, jeudi 23 août 2012, 18:32:07 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*Château de Anjony, Cantal*

Tournemire - Château d'Anjony by Morio60, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Manlèche (Pergain-Taillac), Gers*

Château (XVIe s.) de Manlèche, Pergain-Taillac (Gers, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Cadreils (St-Martin-de-Goyne), Gers*

Près du château de Cadreils, St-Martin-de-Goyne (Gers, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Hautefort, Dordogne*

Château de Hautefort by BB Ramone, on Flickr

*Château de Conros, Cantal*

ROY_3-6582.jpg by Jordi's, on Flickr

*Château de Perreux, Indre-et-Loire*

IMG_9664 by JESIE of GROTTO TULA, on Flickr

*Château d’Épanvilliers, Vienne*

Le Jour ni l’heure 6291 : château d’Épanvilliers, commune de Brux, Vienne, Poitou-Charente, lundi 6 août 2012, 19:43:38 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for the latest updates.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Gachepouy, Gers*

Château de Gachepouy (début XVIIe s.), Castet-Arrouy (Gers, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Villemonteix, Creuse*

Château de Villemonteix by Rovers number 9, on Flickr

*Château e Sainte-Mère, Gers*

Château (1277) de Sainte-Mère (Gers, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Langeais, Indre-et-Loire*

Château de Langeais by SvenskaSpark, on Flickr

*Château de Val, Cantal*

Château de Val (Auvergne) by Love for mom, on Flickr

*Château des Ravalet près de Cherbourg, Basse-Normandie*

Château des Ravalet près de Cherbourg by Comment vous dire ?, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte, Ile-de-France*

Les jardins de Vaux le Vicomte - 19 by Ganymede2009, on Flickr

*Château de Longuay, Bourgogne*

ABBAYE DE LONGUAY et son château. Côte d'Or. by loujassie2, on Flickr

*Château de Gevrey, Bourgogne*

diapo CHATEAU_DE_GEVREY_CHAMBERTIN_ACHETE_PAR_UN_CHINOIS.transfer by mariela2610, on Flickr

*Château de Réglois, Nièvre*

Château de Réglois, Nièvre, France by Kentishman, on Flickr

*Le Château d'Apremont sur Allier, Allier*

Le château d'Apremont sur Allier by Diegojack, on Flickr

*Château de Ferney-Voltaire, Ain*

Ferney-Voltaire- Voltaire's castle by april-mo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Monbadon, Gironde*

Château de Monbadon by Jean-Bernard Nadeau, on Flickr

*Château de la Louvière, Gironde*

Château la Louvière - AOC Pessac Léognan by Jean-Bernard Nadeau, on Flickr

*Château de Cassis, Bouches-du-Rhône*

Chateau de Cassis by david.chataigner, on Flickr

*Château de Trente-Huitessan, Ile-de-France*

Le Jour ni l’Heure 0321 : château de Trente-Huitessan, fin du XVIIe s., Chamarande, Essonne, Île-de-France, mercredi 29 août 2012, 15:13:33 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*Château de Mortemart, Haute-Vienne*

Château de Mortemart - Haute Vienne by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Chambonneau, Vienne*

Le Jour ni l’Heure 6319 : château de Chambonneau, XIVe s., Gizay, Vienne, Poitou-Charente, lundi 6 août 2012, 20:52:05 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Rochechouart, Haute-Vienne*

Château de Rochechouart - Haute Vienne by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Commarque, Dordogne*

château de Commarque en Dordogne - Scout Connection by ScoutConnection.org, on Flickr

*Château de Verteuil, Charente*

Le Jour ni l’Heure 6211 : château de Verteuil, Xe, XVe, XVIIe et XIXe s., Charente, où vécut François IV de La Rochefoucauld, l’auteur des Maximes, lundi 6 août 2012, 17:22:16 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*Château de Pierre-Levée, Vendée*

Château de Pierre-Levée (Olonne sur mer 85 Vendée ) by Michel Craipeau, on Flickr

*Château de Serrant, Maine-et-Loire*

Château de Serrant by Morio60, on Flickr

*Château d'Azay-le-Rideau, Indre*

Château d'Azay-le-Rideau by bortescristian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saint Auvent, Haute-Vienne*

Château de Saint Auvent - Haute Vienne by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Cormatin, Bourgogne*

Château de Cormatin 42 by debbie.hazeleger, on Flickr

*Château de Beauregard d'Hérouville, Basse-Normandie*

Chateau de Beauregard d'Hérouville by Flacape29, on Flickr

*Château de la Motte-Tilly, Aube*

Château de la Motte-Tilly (back) by Brian W. Ogilvie, on Flickr

*Château de Suze, Drôme*

Chateau de SUZE la Rousse depuis Rochegude by Les ICK en Tricastin, on Flickr

*Château de Lapalisse, Auvergne*

Château de Lapalisse by mjmuk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Bridoire, Dordogne*

Chateau de Bridoire by pintofbeer2002, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Côme d'Olt, Aveyron*

Château, Saint-Côme d'Olt, Aveyron, Midi-Pyrénées by lyli12, on Flickr

*Château de Cléron, Doubs*

Château (XIVe & XIXe s.) de Cléron au bord de la Loue (Doubs, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Trédion, Morbihan*

Château de Trédion by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Belair à Le Pertre, Ille-et-Vilaine*

Château de Belair à Le Pertre by wally52, on Flickr

*Château du Plessis Argentré, Ille-et-Vilaine*

Château du Plessis Argentré by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de La Ville Chevalier à Plouagat, Bretagne*

Château de La Ville Chevalier à Plouagat by wally52, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saumur, Maine-et-Loire*

Saumur (Maine-et-Loire). by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Arcambal, Lot*

DSCN3918 by Marcel Musil, on Flickr

*Château de Gratot, Normandie*

Chateau de Gratot - Normandy, France by GimliSammySam, on Flickr

*Château de Monbazillac, Dordogne*

Château de Monbazillac by mufidah, on Flickr

*Le Château de la Villette, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence*

Le Château de la Villette by reallyboring, on Flickr

*Château de la Casette (Sisteron), Alpes-de-Haute-Provence*

Château de la Casette, Sisteron by Cary Greisch, on Flickr

*Chateau de Cornas, Ardèche*

Chateau de Cornas (explored) by A.S.Photosports, on Flickr


----------



## TimothyR (Feb 17, 2011)

Magnificent. The castles of France: Elegant, gracious, solid, rich, exquisite and imposing all at once.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I think I've had a past life in France!

Love these pictures.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Grandes Eaux Nocturnes, Chateau de Versailles*

*Château de Versailles, Ile-de-France*

Grandes Eaux Nocturnes - Chateau de Versailles by fabvt, on Flickr


Grandes Eaux Nocturnes - Chateau de Versailles by fabvt, on Flickr


Grandes Eaux Nocturnes - Chateau de Versailles by fabvt, on Flickr


Grandes Eaux Nocturnes - Chateau de Versailles by fabvt, on Flickr


Grandes Eaux Nocturnes - Chateau de Versailles by fabvt, on Flickr


Grandes Eaux Nocturnes - Chateau de Versailles by fabvt, on Flickr


Grandes Eaux Nocturnes - Chateau de Versailles by fabvt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Gramont, Pyrénées-Atlantiques*

Château de Gramont, Bidache, Pyrénées Atlantiques: bâtiment XVI° (architecte Gabriel Bourgoing) avec la "chambre dorée" où dormit Mazarin au 1er étage, et bâtiment XVIII° à droite by Marie-Hélène Cingal, on Flickr

*Château de Montbrun, Haute-Vienne*

Château de Montbrun - Haute Vienne by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Gacé, Orne*

Château Gacé by Portocéan, on Flickr

*Château de Fontainebleau, Ile-de-France*

Château de Fontainebleau by O.Blaise, on Flickr

*Château de Champaubert, Orne*

Château de Champaubert, Orne by tordouetspirit, on Flickr

*Château de Bagnoles-de-l'Orne, Orne*

Château de Bagnoles-de-l'Orne - Orne by Philippe_28, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Curières de Castelnau, Aveyron*

Château de Curières de Castelnau by tripuniforme, on Flickr

*Château de Pressavin, Rhône*

Château de Pressavin - St Christophe la Montagne by Haut Beaujolais, on Flickr

*Château de la Groulais, Loire-Atlantique*

Blain - Château de la Groulais by Stepan22, on Flickr

*Château de la Carelle, Rhône*

Château de La Carelle by Haut Beaujolais, on Flickr

*Château de Val, Auvergne*

Château de Val (Auvergne) by Love for mom, on Flickr

*Château de Parentignat, Puy-de-Dôme*

Château de Parentignat by Morio60, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

marvelous images....:cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Fougères, Ille-et-Vilaine*

251 - Château de Fougères by Broken.Doll, on Flickr

*Château de Montépilloy, Oise*

Château de Montépilloy - Oise by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Châlus-Maulmont, Haute-Vienne*

Château de Châlus-Maulmont - Haute Vienne by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de la Roque de Meyrals, Dordogne*

Château de La Roque de Meyrals by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Campagne, Dordogne*

Château de Campagne by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Marcilly, Bourgogne*

Château de Marcilly by wally52, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The inspiration continues. Thank-you.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Rochette, Auvergne*

Chateau de la Rochette, Miremont by connyyeah, on Flickr

*Château de Lastours, Haute-Vienne*

Château de Lastours - Haute Vienne by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Pommard, Bourgogne*

28 Chateau de Pommard, France by FUN-damentals by Susan Clarke, on Flickr

*Château de St-Innocent (Brison-Saint-Innocent), Savoie*

Château de St-Innocent, Brison-Saint-Innocent (Savoie, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Bannes, Dordogne*

Château de Bannes by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de La Brède, Gironde*

Château de La Brède, demeure de Charles de Secondat, baron de Montesquieu (1689-1755), La Brède (Gironde, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Cheverny, Centre*

Cheverny 03 by Richard Morais, on Flickr

*Château de Villerouge Termenès, Aude*

Château de Villerouge Termenès by zoizo, on Flickr

*Château de Chalucet, Haute-Vienne*

Château de Chalucet - Haute Vienne by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Marzac à Tursac, Dordogne*

Château de Marzac à Tursac by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de la Garde Giron à Prissac, Indre*

La Garde Giron à Prissac by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Ripaille, Haute-Savoie*

Chateau de Ripaille by Nouhailler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château du Plessis Macé, Maine-et-Loire*

Château du Plessis Macé by binouches, on Flickr

*Château du Raguin à Chazé sur Argos, Maine-et-Loire*

Château du Raguin à Chazé sur Argos by binouches, on Flickr

*Château du Plessis Clairembault à Saint Remy en Mauges, Maine-et-Loire*

Château du Plessis Clairembault à Saint Remy en Mauges by binouches, on Flickr

*Château de Rochebrune, Charente*

Château de Rochebrune - Etagnac - Charente by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Yvoire, Haute-Savoie*

2005.10.08.28 YVOIRE - le château by alainmichot93, on Flickr

*Château de l'abbaye de Chaalis, Oise*

Château de l'abbaye de Chaalis - Oise by Philippe_28, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Grand-Rullecourt, Nord-Pas-de-Calais*

Château de Grand-Rullecourt by crËOS, on Flickr

*Le Château de Sainte-Suzanne, Mayenne*

Le château de Sainte-Suzanne vu depuis le Tertre Ganne - Mayenne by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Chazey sur Ain, Ain*

Château de Chazey sur Ain - Bugey - Ain by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Saumur, Maine-et-Loire*

Château de Saumur by Sequoia*Sempervirens, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Fargeau, Bourgogne*

IMG_7598_90_91 by xsalto, on Flickr

*Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte, Ile-de-France*

ça Vaux le coup d'oeil... by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Just fantastic. The range of styles is great. There are some I'd love to live in.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Campagnac à Vielvic, Dordogne*

Château de Campagnac à Vielvic by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Chazey sur Ain, Ain*

Château de Chazey sur Ain - Bugey - Ain by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Cirey sur Blaise, Haute-Marne*

Journée du Patrimoine 2012 by Erick Colin, on Flickr

*Château de Galinières, Aveyron*

Château de Galinières, Aveyron, Midi-Pyrénées by lyli12, on Flickr

*Château de Pontarmé, Picardie*

Château de Pontarmé by Morio60, on Flickr

*Château de Mont-l'Evêque, Picardie*

Château de Mont-l'Evêque by Morio60, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

YAY! :cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you :cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Bonaguil, Lot-et-Garonne*

Château de Bonaguil by musical photo man, on Flickr

*Château de Montesson, Mayenne*

Château de Montesson - Mayenne by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Campagnac à Vielvic, Dordogne*

Château de Campagnac à Vielvic by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Laussel à Marquay, Dordogne*

Château de Laussel à Marquay by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Fayrac, Dordogne*

Château de Fayrac by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Robien à Quintin, Bretagne*

Château de Robien à Quintin by wally52, on Flickr


----------



## chennaidesi (Apr 16, 2008)

Great pics Chris.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Laval, Mayenne*

Château de Laval - Mayenne by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de l'Hermine, Bretagne*

château de l'hermine by Michel Craipeau, on Flickr

*Château de Sully, Bourgogne*

Chateau de Sully (71) by Christophe Le Tellier, on Flickr

*Château de Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques*

Vue sur la ville haute, Pau, Béarn, Pyrénées-Atlantiques, Aquitaine, France. by byb64, on Flickr

*Château de Langeais, Indre-et-Loire*

Chateau de Langeais, France by godriscoll, on Flickr

*Château de Pierreclos, Bourgogne*

Chateau de Pierreclos by Emily Heading West, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Carrouges, Normandie*

Château de Carrouges by pe_ha45, on Flickr

*Château de la Roche, Loire*

chateau de la roche by l_tortue, on Flickr

*Château de Galinières, Aveyron*

Château de Galinières, Aveyron, Midi-Pyrénées by lyli12, on Flickr

*Château de Murol, Cantal*

Château de Murol. Cantal by Love for mom, on Flickr

*Château de Brie, Haute-Vienne*

Château de Brie - Haute Vienne by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Cromières à Cussac, Haute-Vienne*

Château de Cromières à Cussac - Haute Vienne by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Villemonteix, Creuse*

CRTLimousin_00237_HD.jpg by tourisme-limousin, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

so beautiful! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Bidache, Pyrénées-Atlantiques*

Château de Bidache by brigeham34, on Flickr

*Château de St Germain de Confolens, Charente*

Château de St Germain de Confolens - Charente by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Mont-l'Evêque, Picardie*

Château de Mont-l'Evêque by Morio60, on Flickr

*Château de St-Innocent (Brison-Saint-Innocent), Savoie*

Château de St-Innocent, Brison-Saint-Innocent (Savoie, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Trévarez, Bretagne*

Château de Trévarez by Julien Carnot, on Flickr

*Château de la Vallée bleue (Saint-Chartier), Indre*

Saint-Chartier - Château de la Vallée bleue by Morio60, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow! The Chateau De Trevarez is quite something.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Fougères, Ille-et-Vilaine*

Château de Fougères - Ille-et-Vilaine by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de La Mothe-Chandeniers, Vienne*

Les Trois-Moutiers - Château de La Mothe-Chandeniers - Ouest by J.-C. Curtet, on Flickr

*Château de Bonaguil, Lot*

château de Bonaguil (Lot) by Olivier.Thirion , on Flickr

*Château de Puymartin, Dordogne*

Château de Puymartin by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Marzac à Tursac, Dordogne*

Château de Marzac à Tursac by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Kerfily à Elven, Morbihan*

Château de Kerfily à Elven by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Cabrières à Compeyre, Aveyron*

Château de Cabrières à Compeyre by wally52, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vitré, Ille-et-Vilaine*

Château de Vitré - Ille-et-Vilaine by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Conros, Cantal*

Chateau de Conros by Jordi's, on Flickr

*Château de Saint Auvent, Haute-Vienne*

Château de Saint Auvent - Haute Vienne by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de la Treyne, Dordogne*

Chateau de la Treyne, La Cave by Elisa B., on Flickr

*Château de Montépilloy, Oise*

Château de Montépilloy - Oise by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Montgeoffroy, Maine-et-Loire*

Château de Montgeoffroy by banlon1964, on Flickr

*Château de Galinières, Aveyron*

Château de Galinières, Aveyron, Midi-Pyrénées by lyli12, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Robersart, Nord-Pas-de-Calais*

Robersart castle. by monsterfred, on Flickr

*Château De Saulon, Bourgogne*

Chateau De Saulon_01 by robin pereira, on Flickr

*Le Château de Florac, Lozère*

Le château de Florac by eflyfree, on Flickr

*Château de Tholet, Aveyron*

Château de Tholet XIIème, Aveyron, Midi-Pyrénées by lyli12, on Flickr

*Château de La Roche Chevreux à Prissac, Indre*

Château de La Roche Chevreux à Prissac by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Clavières à Ardentes, Indre*

Château de Clavières à Ardentes by wally52, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Merci beaucoup pour la photos, christos-greece:cheers:

France must surely have the most castles/palaces in the world.

*Château de Chambord at Chambord, Loir-et-Cher.*


0467 chateau de chambord francia. by Pepe Gil Paradas., on Flickr


Chateau de Chambord by Codrut D. Eftimiu, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Still going strong!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Meung-sur-Loire, Centre*

hard castle by Frank van de Velde, on Flickr

*Château et Parc de La Mounède (Toulouse), Midi-Pyrénées*

IMG_1086_DxO by CJMP31, on Flickr

*Château de Tuboeuf, Orne*

Château de Tuboeuf - Orne by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Mauvezin, Midi-Pyrénées*

Château de Mauvezin by pjc&co, on Flickr

*Château de Fontenelle à Antheny, Ardennes*

Château de Fontenelle à Antheny - Ardennes by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Chantilly, Picardie*

Chantilly Castle by StylelaB, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

More fabulousness from France.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Javarzay, Deux-Sèvres*

Chateau de Javarzay By Errol Niblett, Chef Boutonne, France_640x480 by Tate Oil UK, on Flickr

*Château de La Treyne, Lot*

Incomparable Dordogne by Yvan LEMEUR, on Flickr

*Château de Alleuze, Cantal*

landscape in massif central by setboun photos, on Flickr

*Château de malbrouck, Moselle*

chateau de malbrouck. by gr0uch0, on Flickr

*Château de Bon Repos, Haute-Garonne*

Château de Bon Repos by MC-URBEX, on Flickr


Château de Bon Repos by MC-URBEX, on Flickr


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Beautiful pictures as always, Christos-Greece.

*Le château de Versailles in Versailles, France.* A world UNESCO Heritage Site.


Palace of Versailles by Cozy61, on Flickr


Château de Versailles | Illumination by Vision Photo-Graphique, on Flickr


IMG_9201_02_03_IMG_9204_05_06-2 images by xsalto, on Flickr


Salon de la guerre by Ganymede2009, on Flickr


Joana Vasconcelos à Versailles 6/18 by mamnic47, on Flickr


Palace of Versailles by dylanblossom, on Flickr


versailles_panorama_01 by Chasing Donguri, on Flickr

There are probably MUCH better pictures around but I made this post in a hurry (university)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Nexon, Haute-Vienne*

Chateau by tourisme-limousin, on Flickr

*Château de Wasigny, Ardennes*

Château de Wasigny - Ardennes by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Marqueyssac, Dordogne*

Château de Marqueyssac by Olivier.Thirion , on Flickr

*Château du Clos de Vougeot, Bourgogne*

Château du Clos de Vougeot by [email protected], on Flickr

*Château de Berrie, Vienne*

Château de Berrie - Vienne by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Lastours, Haute-Vienne*

Château de Lastours - Haute Vienne by Vaxjo, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

italy have 19 000 castles and spain 14 000 



Al-Hashimi said:


> Merci beaucoup pour la photos, christos-greece:cheers:
> 
> France must surely have the most castles/palaces in the world.
> 
> ...


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

What is your source? Those numbers are *DEFINITELY* wrong. Spanish Wikipedia says that there are 2.500 castles in Spain not 14.000!

I believe France have even more.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

probably in use , spain have 14 000 , villas and castles , in this thread not only see castles see villas 

italy have 19000 and spain 14000 

for sure great britain have more than italy , france and spain 

nice day 

wikipedia not is a good source


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks for the amazing pics christos-greece


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

italiano_pellicano said:


> probably in use , spain have 14 000 , villas and castles , in this thread not only see castles see villas
> 
> italy have 19000 and spain 14000
> 
> ...


Once again what is your source? Just empty words?

Which villas are you talking about? This thread is only for castles and palaces not ruins or villas. They don't count.

And France have definetely more castles and palaces than England.

There is a source used for that claim and link. So I doubt somebody made that up.

I look forward to a list of 14.000 castles in Spain. My grandfather is Spanish and I am in Spain every year. I know the country very well and there are DEFINITELY not 14.000 *castles *in Spain.

End of discussion.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

edit


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

hi my polemic friend 

in this website :

sorry not 19.000 is 20.000 castles , not for nothing italy is the number 1 country of unesco world heritage sites in the planet earth 

nice day

http://www.sprachcaffe-italien.com/italiano/

or go to the website of cultural heritage of italy and serach the list of 20.000 castles only in italy , corsica have 20 more castles = 20.020 castles in italy


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

si tu padre es español y tu eres un ser humano impresionante que conoce todo españa como dices , puedes ir a los record guiness y decir que conoces cada pueblo y ciudad española 

preguntale a tu padre cuantos castillos tiene españa y deja tu nacionalismo a un lado , que ni frances eres 



Al-Hashimi said:


> Once again what is your source? Just empty words?
> 
> Which villas are you talking about? This thread is only for castles and palaces not ruins or villas. They don't count.
> 
> ...


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

christos you dont have information about the new castle under construction in france 

the name of this castle is Guedelon in Saint Fargeau


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

First of all learn to write English. And I am not your "friend".

Second of all that's not a proper source. Some dubious site that does not list any kind of references or sources.

France and Spain have only 3 and 9 lesser UNESCO World Heritage Sites. As a matter of fact that does not mean anything and the list is biased. And it has nothing to do with the amount of castles in France, Italy or Spain.

Moroever countries like India and China should have WAY more UNESCO World Heritage Sites than they already have. Not to mention the cradle of civilization - the Middle East.

There are 1000 castles alone in Dordogne which is 1 department out of 100 in France. The Loir Valley is world famous for its many castles. France is twice as big as Italy in terms of area. If we include mansions, forts, palaces, ruins into that list (as I believe you are doing) then there are even more in the whole of France. I have seen a number of 36.000.


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

italiano_pellicano said:


> the name of this castle is Guedelon in Saint Fargeau


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1543042

And you are not oblige to transform this thread on Number of French castle VS Number of Italian castle. Thanks


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks for the info about this new castle , and the ignorant guys al hashimi is imposible speak , the gnorants dont understand


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Fontenil à St-Sulpice-sur-Risle, Orne*

Château de Fontenil à St-Sulpice-sur-Risle - Orne by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Cheverny. Loir-et-Cher*

Château de Cheverny : Au fond du jardin by ClemetNic, on Flickr

*Château de Valgenceuse, Picardie*

Château de Valgenceuse (XVIIe - XVIIIe) by Morio60, on Flickr

*Château de La Brosse à Tortezais, Allier*

Château de La Brosse à Tortezais Allier by papoum, on Flickr

*Château de Souys, Allier*

Le Jour ni l'Heure : château de Souys, construit à partir de 1655 par l'architecte Jacques Boucher, à Saint-Menoux, Allier, Bourbonnais, "Auvergne", samedi 14 juin 2008, 19:52:33 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*Château de Bonaguil, Lot-et-Garonne*

DSCN8473 by Marcel Musil, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

Stop trolling in this thread and posting unfounded lies. Short out your inferiority complex somewhere else.

*Le Mont Saint-Michel in Normandy, France*

It is visited by more than 3 million tourists each year.


Mont Saint Michel by pierre.chabardes, on Flickr


Mont Saint-Michel by ltdan, on Flickr


Mont-Saint-Michel by dfdunham, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

really nice


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Al-Hashimi dont insult me , respect please


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

Le Mont Saint Michel is not a castle ! It's a monastery !


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Be cool guys... 

@Al-Hashimi: Le Mont Saint-Michel (i think) its not a château, castle.


----------



## Al-Hashimi (Jun 12, 2012)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Be cool guys...
> 
> @Al-Hashimi: Le Mont Saint-Michel (i think) its not a château, castle.


I know. My fault. It is indeed a monastery but it is very much built like a castle. 

If I am not wrong (please correct me) it once served as a ducal palace for the Normans. 

I was told that people also posted palaces/monasteries/mansions in this thread.

If that is not the case then I can remove my pictures.

What do you guys say?


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

Al-Hashimi said:


> I know. My fault. It is indeed a monastery but it is very much built like a castle.


The Mont was build by monks, so no like a castle... (Sorry, but I do not know what you hearunderstand there)



> If I am not wrong (please correct me) it once served as a ducal palace for the Normans.


Not to my knowledge... But in any case, it is today always a monastery.


PS : And I'm a Normans, and the Mont Saint Michel will always remain Norman ! (For the Bretons  ) :banana:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Faverolles-la-Campagne, Eure*

Château de Faverolles-la-Campagne - Eure by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Fontenil à St-Sulpice-sur-Risle, Orne*

Château de Fontenil à St-Sulpice-sur-Risle - Orne by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Tuboeuf, Orne*

Château de Tuboeuf - Orne by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Villandry, val d' Loire*

VillandryChateau3 by You had me at bonjour, on Flickr

*Château de Biron, Dordogne*

Biron by Paloudan, on Flickr

*Château de La Rochepot, Bourgogne*

Bourgogne by tatoune2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Uzès, Gard*

UZES Castle by France with Martine, on Flickr

*Château des Milandes, Dordogne*

_SBA2623 by Salvator Barki, on Flickr

*Château de la Gascherie, Bretagne*

ASC1490 - Château de la Gascherie, Bretagne by OlfPhotoBook, on Flickr

*Château de Berrie, Vienne*

Château de Berrie - Vienne by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Alleuze, Cantal*

landscape in massif central by setboun photos, on Flickr

*Château de Chazey sur Ain (Bugey), Ain*

Château de Chazey sur Ain - Bugey - Ain by Vaxjo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Jardin du Château de Villiers, Loir-et-Cher*

Le Jardin du Château de Villiers: Chassy by curry15, on Flickr

*Château des Ducs à Mortemart, Haute-Vienne*

Chateau des Ducs by tourisme-limousin, on Flickr

*Château de Montsoreau, Maine-et-Loire*

Château de Montsoreau by Ulli J., on Flickr

*Ruines du Château de Montoire-sur-le-Loir, Loir-et-Cher*

Ruines du Château de Montoire-sur-le-Loir - Loir-et-Cher by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Sagonne, Centre*

Château de Sagonne (France Centre). by baltik18, on Flickr

*Château de la Verrerie, Bourgogne*

Chateau_verrerie_03 by JdelPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Great work! :cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Donjon du Château de Montoire-sur-le-Loir, Loir-et-Cher*

Donjon du Château de Montoire-sur-le-Loir - Loir-et-Cher by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Curemonte, Correze*

Château de Curemonte by tourisme-limousin, on Flickr

*Château de Biron, Dordogne*

Biron by Paloudan, on Flickr

*Château de Cléron, Doubs*

Le château de Cléron (XIVe, puis XVIIIe s.), dans le Doubs. (Photographie du 12 août 2010.) by Frédéric Tison, on Flickr


Château (XIVe & XIXe s.) de Cléron au bord de la Loue (Doubs, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Joux (La-Cluse-et-Mijoux), Doubs*

Château (XIe au XIXe s.) de Joux, La-Cluse-et-Mijoux (Doubs, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Ramstein près de Châtenois, Bas-Rhin*

Château de Ramstein près de Châtenois (2012-08-06 -02) by Cary Greisch, on Flickr

*Le Château de Spesbourg, Bas-Rhin*

Le château de Spesbourg: sur la route du mont St-Odile by Ranulf 1214, on Flickr

*Château de Quéribus (Massif des Corbières), Aude*

Quéribus 1 by marcovdz, on Flickr

*Château de Marqueyssac, Dordogne*

Château de Marqueyssac by Olivier.Thirion , on Flickr

*Château de Terre-Neuve, Vendée*

château de Terre-Neuve by flo°°, on Flickr

*Château de Brancion, Bourgogne*

Château de Brancion by Jean NICOLET, on Flickr


----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

*Mont St. Michel inside*

Mont St. Michel inside,


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chalucet, Haute-Vienne*

Château de Chalucet - Haute Vienne by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de La Roche-Gençay, Vienne*

Le Jour ni l’Heure 6295 : château de La Roche-Gençay, XVe-XIXe s., Magné, Vienne, Poitou-Charente, lundi 6 août 2012, 20:16:04 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*Château de Montvéran (Culoz), Ain*

Château (XIVe & XIXe s.) de Montvéran, Culoz (Ain, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Sainte Julie (Bugey), Ain*

Château de Sainte Julie - Bugey - Ain by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de La Dauge à Ladapeyre, Creuse*

Château de La Dauge à Ladapeyre by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Bois Fevrier à Fleurigné, Ille-et-Vilaine*

Château de Bois Fevrier à Fleurigné by wally52, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Cahors, Lot*

Vignoble de Cahors by LOT Tourisme, on Flickr

*Château de Nitray, Loire*

chateau de nitray by freddie boy, on Flickr

*Château de Chantilly, Picardie*

Chateau de Chantilly by Bintangbis, on Flickr

*Château de Castelnau-Bretenoux, Lot*

Château de Castelnau-Bretenoux - Lot by Gedour Ar Minou, on Flickr

*Château de Rochegude, Drôme*

Rochegude 31 by alaindevisme, on Flickr

*Château de Monfort, Bourgogne*

Chateau de Monfort by I.H.Snaps, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fantastic. Beautiful.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Champs-sur-Marne, Ile-de-France*

2012.07.22.018 CHAMPS-SUR-MARNE - Dans le parc by alainmichot93, on Flickr

*Château de la Treyne, Dordogne*

Chateau de la Treyne, La Cave by Elisa B., on Flickr

*Château de Commarque, Dordogne*

château de Commarque en Dordogne - Scout Connection by ScoutConnection.org, on Flickr

*Château de Villaines-en-duesmois, Bourgogne*

Château de Villaines en duesmois "2007" by Christian Labeaune, on Flickr

*Château de Gâcogne, Bourgogne*

Château de Gâcogne by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Chastellux-sur-Cure, Bourgogne*

Château de Chastellux-sur-Cure by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Chamerolle, Loiret*

Chamerolle by @lain G peu dispo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Luynes, Indre-et-Loire*

Château de Luynes (XIIe s.) - Indre-et-Loire by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Nitray, Centre*

chateau de nitray by freddie boy, on Flickr

*Château de Raray, Picardie*

Château de Raray (XVIe au XIXe) by Morio60, on Flickr

*Château de Conros, Auvergne*

ROY_3-6582.jpg by Jordi's, on Flickr

*Château de Val, Cantal*

IMG_4051.CR2 by eurotriptips, on Flickr

*Château de la Vallée bleue (Saint-Chartier), Indre*

Saint-Chartier - Château de la Vallée bleue by Morio60, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The romance of France....


----------



## ariel7515 (Dec 22, 2012)

*Château d'Annecy, Annecy, Haute-Savoie.*


Annecy_267 by ariel7515, on Flickr


Annecy_280 by ariel7515, on Flickr


Annecy_204 by ariel7515, on Flickr


----------



## ariel7515 (Dec 22, 2012)

*Château de la Clayette, La Clayette, Saône-et-Loire, Bourgogne.*


159_Château_de_la_Clayette by ariel7515, on Flickr


166_Château_de_la_Clayette by ariel7515, on Flickr


----------



## ariel7515 (Dec 22, 2012)

*Château d'Excideuil, Excideuil, Dordogne, Aquitaine.*


047_Château_d'Excideuil by ariel7515, on Flickr


050_Château_d'Excideuil by ariel7515, on Flickr


059_Château_d'Excideuil by ariel7515, on Flickr


----------



## ariel7515 (Dec 22, 2012)

*Château de Drée, Saône-et-Loire, Bourgogne.*


148_Château_de_Drée by ariel7515, on Flickr


143_Château_de_Drée by ariel7515, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Gramont, Tarn-et-Garonne*

Château de Gramont (Tarn-et-Garonne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques*

Château de Pau by evagasque, on Flickr

*Château de la Clayette, Saone-et-Loire*

172_Château_de_la_Clayette by ariel7515, on Flickr

*Château de CLères et Manoir, Normandie*

Château de CLères et Manoir . by Barnie76 ,, on Flickr

*Château de Carrouges, Basse-Normandie*

Château de Carrouges by pe_ha45, on Flickr

*Château de Laroquebrou, Cantal*

Laroquebrou 2 by Bidru, on Flickr


----------



## ariel7515 (Dec 22, 2012)

*Château de Castelnaud-la-Chapelle, Périgord, Dordogne.*


Chateau_de_Castelnaud_008 by ariel7515, on Flickr


Chateau_de_Castelnaud_002 by ariel7515, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Salignac, Dordogne*

Château de Salignac by E Starck, on Flickr

*Château de Chamarande, Essonne*

Château (XVIIe s.) de Chamarande (Essonne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château-fort d'Yvoire, Haute-Savoie*

Château d'Yvoire by D'Angelo Fotografia, on Flickr

*Château des Bories, Dordogne*

035_Château_des_Bories by ariel7515, on Flickr

*Château de Apremont, Vendée*

Visite du château d'Apremont - Apremont by Vendée des Iles, on Flickr

*Château de Pouzauges, Vendée*

Pouzauges by jacquesbonnet, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Well done Christos!


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks for the pics


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Cheverny, Centre*

Cheverny 02 by Richard Morais, on Flickr

*Château de Bohas-Meyriat-Rignat, Rhône-Alpes*

183_Château_de_Bohas-Meyriat-Rignat by ariel7515, on Flickr

*Château de Mauzun, Puy-de-Dôme*

Mauzun [Puy de Dôme] by BerColly, on Flickr

*Château de Busséol, Puy-de-Dôme*

Château de Busséol by Morio60, on Flickr

*Château d'Ambronay (Bugey), Ain*

Château d'Ambronay - Bugey - Ain by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Berrie, Vienne*

Château de Berrie - Vienne by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Paterne, Sarthe*

chateau de saint paterne  by saintpaterne, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Great to see this thread still going strong. Thanks Christos! :cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Vieux Château à Île d'Yeu, Vendée*

Le Vieux Château ~ Île d'Yeu [ Vendée ~ France ] by emvri85, on Flickr

*Le Château d'Anet, Eure-et-Loir*

Le Château d'Anet - Eure-et-Loir by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Gargilesse, Indre*

Gargilesse (36) – Château (porte du XIIe) by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Château de Suscinio, Bretagne*

Château de Suscinio en Bretagne by OlfPhotoBook, on Flickr

*Château de la Bretèche, Bretagne*

Untitled by Yannick Billioux, on Flickr

*Château de Kerjean, Bretagne*

20100803_160148_103 by Shagshag, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Bouthéon, Rhône-Alpes*

Chateau de Bouthéon (42) by loukoum42, on Flickr

*Château de Tarascon, Bouches-du-Rhône*

_DSC7185 by Marcel Musil, on Flickr

*Château de Sully-sur-Loire, Loiret*

Chateau de Sully sur Loire by Pifou 2010 Wish You a Happy New Year, on Flickr

*Château de Gonzeville, Seine-Maritime*

Chateau de Gonzeville by EasyriderFXDWG, on Flickr

*Château de Pirou, Basse-Normandie*

Château de Pirou by StefanoPiemonte, on Flickr

*Château de Val, Auvergne*

Château de Val (Auvergne) by Love for mom, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Awesome! kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you :cheers1:

*Château de Vez, Oise*

Donjon de Vez by En Pays d'Halatte, on Flickr

*Château de Lavardens, Gers*

Château (XVIIe s.) de Lavardens (Gers, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Clisson, Loire-Atlantique*

Old Castle by aliey photo, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Martin-de-las-Oumettes (Mauroux), Gers*

Château (XVIIIe s.) de Saint-Martin-de-las-Oumettes, Mauroux (Gers, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Nobles (La Chapelle sous Brancion), Saône-et-Loire*

Château de Nobles - La Chapelle sous Brancion - Saône et Loire by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château d'Ozenay, Saône-et-Loire*

Château d'Ozenay - Saône et Loire by Vaxjo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Château d'Esnes, Nord*

Le Château d'Esnes - Nord by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Châteaugiron, Bretagne*

Château de Châteaugiron by jerome35690, on Flickr

*Château de Lavardens, Gers*

Château (XVIIe s.) de Lavardens (Gers, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Losse, Dordogne*

Le château de Losse, Dordogne by jeanroch, on Flickr

*Château de Berzé-le-Châtel*

Berzé le Châtel by chemose, on Flickr

*Château d'Ozenay, Saône-et-Loire*

Château d'Ozenay - Saône et Loire by Vaxjo, on Flickr


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

It's impossible to choose the most beautiful castle in France. This thread proves this fact! Amazing thread, don't let it die guys!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Always a real joy to browse this amazing thread. :cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you :cheers1:

*Château de Faverges (Faverges), Haute-Savoie*

Logis du château de Faverges, Faverges, Haute-Savoie, Rhône-Alpes, France. by byb64, on Flickr

*Château de Beaumesnil, Eure*

Château de Beaumesnil by EasyriderFXDWG, on Flickr

*Château de Lavardens, Gers*

Château de Lavardens (Gers, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Plieux, Gers*

Château (c. 1340) de Plieux (Gers, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Le Château de Vendeuvre, Normandie*

Le château de Vendeuvre by ║JL║, on Flickr

*Château d'Acquigny, Eure*

Château d'Acquigny dans l'Eure by blempere, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Véretz, Indre-et-Loire*

Véretz (Indre-et-Loire) by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Ducey, Manche*

Chateau de Ducey by davidpemberton78, on Flickr

*Château de Brissac, Loire*

P9030344 by Ursusrogers, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Fargeau, Bourgogne*

IMG_7598_90_91 by xsalto, on Flickr

*Château de Cléron, Doubs*

Château (XIVe & XIXe s.) de Cléron au bord de la Loue (Doubs, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Monbadon, Gironde*

Château de Monbadon by Jean-Bernard Nadeau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Ferté Saint Aubin, Loiret*

Chateau de la Ferté Saint Aubin by EasyriderFXDWG, on Flickr

*Château de Bridoire, Dordogne*

Château de Bridoire by paysbergerac, on Flickr

*Château de Lanquais, Dordogne*

Château de Lanquais by paysbergerac, on Flickr

*Château de Monbazillac, Dordogne*

Château de Monbazillac by paysbergerac, on Flickr

*Château de Biron, Dordogne*

Château de Biron by paysbergerac, on Flickr

*Château d'Ozenay, Saône-et-Loire*

Château d'Ozenay - Saône et Loire by Vaxjo, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Continued good work, Christos.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Montreuil-Bellay, Maine-et-Loire*

Château de Montreuil-Bellay by Maria Lucia Dornas, on Flickr

*Château de Vermont (Paris), Ile-de-France*

The property by RomImage, on Flickr

*Château de l'Isle-de-Noé, Gers*

Château (XVIIIe s., archit. Pierre Racine) de l'Isle-de-Noé (Gers, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Azay-le-Rideau, Centre*

Château de Azay-le-Rideau by Trevor.Huxham, on Flickr

*Château de Chantilly, Picardie*

P1000968 Picardie, le château de Chantilly dans la vallée de la Nonette by Jean Robert Thibault, on Flickr

*Château de Conros, Cantal*

ROY_3-6582.jpg by Jordi's, on Flickr

*Château de Bazoches, Nièvre*

Château de Bazoches (XIIè - XVIIè s.), Nièvre, Bourgogne, France by Afchine Davoudi, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Wonderful  :cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vaux le Vicomte, Seine-et-Marne*

Château de Vaux le Vicomte by J. GVN, on Flickr

*Château de Culan, Centre*

Château de Culan by Morio60, on Flickr

*Château de Pirou, Normandie*

Château de Pirou by StefanoPiemonte, on Flickr

*Château de Bricquebec, Manche*

Château de Bricquebec - Manche by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de St-Sauveur-le-Vicomte, Manche*

Château de St-Sauveur-le-Vicomte - Manche by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de la Haye-du-Puits, Manche*

Château de la Haye-du-Puits - Manche by Philippe_28, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Excellent! :cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Bourdaisière, Loire*

France Château de la Bourdaisière 120703 031.jpg by juergen.mangelsdorf, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Cloud (Hauts-de-Seine), Ile-de-France*

Le Jour ni l’Heure 7687 : parc & (vestiges du) château de Saint-Cloud, Hauts-de-Seine, Île-de-France, dimanche 12 août 2012, 19:17:07 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*Château de la Chasse, Ile-de-France*

Château de la Chasse sous la neige by Christophe_Hamieau, on Flickr


Château de la Chasse sous la neige by Christophe_Hamieau, on Flickr

*Château de Vincennes, Ile-de-France*

Château de Vincennes by Pedro Newlands, on Flickr

*Château de Meursault, Bourgogne*

Chateau de Meursault by patimbeau, on Flickr

*Château des Ducs de savoie, Rhône-Alpes*

IMG_1210Chambery: Château des ducs de savoie by mik3l 81, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sex for my eyes


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

some short infos would be nice


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

christos, you are doing on hell of a good job finding all these gems :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Pibrac, Haute-Garonne*

Chateau de pibrac by Xenaldo, on Flickr

*Château de Quéribus, Aude*

Château de Quéribus by hdw2007, on Flickr

*Château de Rambures, Somme*

Château de Rambures - Somme by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Selincourt, Somme*

Selincourt, F-80 by isamiga76, on Flickr

*Ruines du Château de Tour-de-Meix, Jura*

Ruines du château de Tour-de-Meix by user500d, on Flickr

*Château de Montferrand, Hérault*

Château de Montferrand by Jipem, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Wonderful updates, Christos! Well done! :cheers2:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_Chateau De La Chasse_ looks very unusual - and quite lovely!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing updates on this thread...thanks christos for the effort. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank you very much for your comments :cheers:


----------



## Gemma Warner (Feb 8, 2013)

Beautiful pictures. Hope to settle down near one of these at some point in the future.


----------



## Сербон (Oct 17, 2011)

There is lot of beautiful castles


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Thank you Christos, I like the castles of Picardy kay: 

My contribution:


*Bours*, Pas-de-Calais









by mideb (Panoramio)


*Créminil*, municipality of Estrée-Blanche, Pas-de-Calais









http://www.d-vones.book.fr/galeries/nord-pas-de-calais/estree-blanche-chateau-de-creminil









http://mobiciste.blogspot.fr/2008_05_01_archive.html


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chinon, Centre*

Chinon by ag&ph2010, on Flickr

*Château de Chazelet, Indre*

Château de Chazelet (Indre) by PierreG_09, on Flickr

*Château de Valençay, Indre*

Valençay (Indre) by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Cinq-Mars-la-Pile, Indre*

Le Château de Cinq-Mars-la-Pile by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Vitre, Bretagne*

Chateau du Vitré ( Bretagne) by Josebarr, on Flickr

*Château de Montbrun (Dournazac), Haute-Vienne*

Château de Montbrun (Dournazac) by Lauric Gourbal Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Tate (Jun 16, 2007)

My compliments on such a fantastic thread, christos-greece! 

Keep up the great work!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Bourbansais, Bretagne*

Chateau de la Bourbansais by jerome35690, on Flickr

*Château de Sassenage, Isère*

Château de Sassenage, Dauphin. by B Plessi, on Flickr

*Château de Demptézieu, Isère*

Château de Demptézieu - Isère by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Donjon du château de Morestel, Isère*

Donjon du château de Morestel - Isère by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Raymontpierre, Jura*

Château de Raymontpierre - Jura by Fraisine, on Flickr

*Château de Brancion, Bourgogne*

Escapade à Brancion by chemose, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Motte (demeure de François Mauriac à Vémars), Ile-de-France*

Le Jour ni l’Heure 7924 : château de la Motte, c. 1850-1860, demeure de François Mauriac, 1885-1970, à Vémars, Val-d’Oise, Île-de-France, lundi 13 août 2012, 17:01:04 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*Le Château de Kintzheim, Bas-Rhin*

Château de Kintzheim 67 by Daniel-F2013, on Flickr

*Château de Salignac, Dordogne*

Château de Salignac,Dordogne by [email protected],, on Flickr

*Château de Gageac Rouillac, Dordogne*

CHATEAU DE GAGEAC ROUILLAC by paysbergerac, on Flickr

*Château de Budos, Gironde*

On doit le château de Budos à Raymond Guilhem de Budos, neveu du Pape Clément V. Largement pourvu par son oncle, il refait dès 1306, le vieux château familial reprenant les dispositions architecturales du château voisin de Villandraut. by yfic1942, on Flickr

*Château de le Bois d'Oingt, Rhône*

LEGNY - LE BOIS D'OINGT -3- Village des Roses - Route Fleurie du Beaujolais - Vallée d'Azergues - Pays des Pierres Dorées - Beaujolais Village - Département du Rhone 69. by tamycoladelyves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Marsan, Gers*

Château (1750-XIXe s.) de Marsan (Gers, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Ruins du Château de Malavielle, Hérault*

ruins of Chateau de Malavielle by Miss Debs, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Saturnin, Auvergne*

Chateau_saint_saturnin by captainbozo, on Flickr

*Château de Culoz, Ain*

Chateau near Culoz by Drumsara, on Flickr

*Château - fort d'Eymet, Dordogne*

Château fort d'Eymet by paysbergerac, on Flickr

*Château de Marqueyssac, Dordogne*

chateau de Marqueyssac - Dordogne France by bern'arts, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Superb! :cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank you all for your comments :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Angers, Calvados*

Château d'Angers by Michel Craipeau, on Flickr

*Château de La Brède, Gironde*

Château de La Brède, demeure de Charles de Montesquieu (1689-1755) (Gironde, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Taste à Sainte-Croix-du-Mont, Gironde*

Château (XVe-XIXe s.) de Taste à Sainte-Croix-du-Mont (Gironde, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Valencay, Loire*

château de Valencay, France by paula soler-moya, on Flickr

*Château de Caen, Calvados*

Château de Caen by Sam Nimitz, on Flickr

*Château de la Rochepot, Bourgogne*

Château de la Rochepot by Jean Marie Bailly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Fourchauld, Auvergne*

Château de Fourchauld by Doc ARVERNE 03, on Flickr

*Château de Ripaille, Haute-Savoie*

553_Château_de_Ripaille by ariel7515, on Flickr

*Château de Epoisse, Bourgogne*

IMG_9438_39_40 by xsalto, on Flickr

*Château de Lude, Sarthe*

72 - Château du Lude by Nadine.Dvx, on Flickr

*Château de Touffou, Vienne*

Le Chateau de Touffou vu de la cour intérieur by Artwolf_fr, on Flickr


La cour du Chateau de Touffou by Artwolf_fr, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Beautiful! Beautiful! Beautiful!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Great work, Christos! :cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Larra, Haute-Garonne*

Au chateau de Larra by Delmas Remi, on Flickr

*Château de Abbadia, Pyrénées-Atlantiques*

040_Château_d'Abbadia by ariel7515, on Flickr

*Château de la Gascherie, Bretagne*

ASC1490 - Château de la Gascherie, Bretagne by OlfPhotoBook, on Flickr

*Château de Fourchauld, Auvergne*

Château de Fourchauld by Doc ARVERNE 03, on Flickr

*Château de La-Ferté-Saint-Aubin, Loiret*

Chateau de la Ferté Saint Aubin by EasyriderFXDWG, on Flickr

*Château de Monbazillac, Dordogne*

Le château de Monbazillac vu du vignoble by astroJR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de La Brède, Gironde*

Château de La Brède, demeure de Charles de Secondat, baron de Montesquieu (1689-1755), La Brède (Gironde, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château du taureau, Finistère*

Regard fixe by Baie de Morlaix Tourisme, on Flickr

*Château de Commarque, Dordogne*

château de Commarque by Daniel Biays, on Flickr

*Château de Fayrac, Dordogne*

Château de Fayrac by Olivier.Thirion, on Flickr

*Château d'Epoisse, Bourgogne*

IMG_9411_12_13 by xsalto, on Flickr

*Château de Longuay, Côte d'Or*

ABBAYE DE LONGUAY et son château. Côte d'Or. by loujassie2, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Reflections*

*Chamerolles*, Loire Valley


Miroir de l'étang du Château de Chamerolles - Loiret par Philippe_28, sur Flickr


*Plessis-Bourré*, Loire Valley


Château du Plessis-Bourré - Maine-et-Loire par Philippe_28, sur Flickr


*Olhain*, Pas-de-Calais


le château d'olhain par vip223, sur Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

christos-greece said:


> *Château de Fourchauld, Auvergne*
> 
> Château de Fourchauld by Doc ARVERNE 03, on Flickr


This is a great shot, showing the old and newly restored parts...I love it :cheers:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Wonderful, as always. :cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Magnas, Gers*

Le Jour ni l’Heure 1335 : En Lomagne — château de Magnas, XIVe-XIXe s., dét., Gers, Gascogne, Midi-Pyrénées, France, mercredi 20 février 2013, 15:36:05 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*Château d'If (Marseille), Bouches-du-Rhône*

Château d'If on our way to Notre-Dame-de-la-Garde by Yvon from Ottawa, on Flickr

*Château de La Brède, Gironde*

Château de La Brède, demeure de Charles de Secondat, baron de Montesquieu (1689-1755), La Brède (Gironde, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Nontron, Dordogne*

Château de Nontron by wherethenettlemeettherose, on Flickr

*Château de Brancion, Saône-et-Loire*

Château de Brancion - Saône et Loire by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de la Source, Loiret*

Le chateau de La Source by Tireloup Two, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Castelnaud, Dordogne*

medieval by vadim5241, on Flickr

*Château de Culan, Cher*

Château de Culan by Paul Fielder, on Flickr

*Château de Hautefort, Dordogne*

June 04, 2012-5.jpg by Toothie, on Flickr

*Château de Cheverny sous la neige, Cher*

Chateau-cheverny sous la neige by Coeur Val de Loire, on Flickr

*Château de Selles-sur-Cher, Cher*

Chateau-selles-sur-cher by Coeur Val de Loire, on Flickr

*Château de Beaucaire, Gard*

_DSC7194 by Marcel Musil, on Flickr

*Chateau d'Aigues Mortes, Gard*

Chateau d'Aigues Mortes by Flausset, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Great updates :cheers: The Le chateau de La Source looks like some of the stuff, we have here in Denmark


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Great updates! :cheers2:


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

How many castles does France have?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Villandry, Loire*

093/365 - Château de Villandry by xamiku*, on Flickr

*Château de Coucy, Aisne*

Logis seigneurial - Château de Coucy - Aisne by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Beynac, Dordogne*

Château de Beyna, Beynac, France by Laurel Casjens, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire*

雪儂梭堡Château de Chenonceau（2013-02-10）05_.jpg by helldeath, on Flickr

*Château de Rambures, Somme*

Château de Rambures - Somme by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Compiègne, Picardie*

Château de Compiègne - Cour d'honneur by Morio60, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Cheverny, Centre*

Château de Cheverny by cupra1, on Flickr

*Château d'Azay-le-Rideau, Indre-et-Loire*

Château d'Azay-le-Rideau by Steve Walesch, on Flickr

*Château de Miglos, Ariège*

CAPOULET et JUNAC by L09C, on Flickr

*Château de Foix, Ariège*

Château de Foix by Meleah Reardon, on Flickr

*Le Château de Gaillon, Haute-Normandie*

Le Château de Gaillon by blempere, on Flickr

*Château de Meillonnas (Revermont), Ain*

château de Meillonnas - Revermont - Ain by Vaxjo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Châteauvieux, Loir-et-Cher*

Châteauvieux (Loir-et-Cher). by sybarite48, on Flickr


Châteauvieux (Loir-et-Cher). by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Chambery, Savoie*

Chateau de Chambery by mifl68, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Dizier, Haute-Marne*

Château de Saint-Dizier by Lomyre, on Flickr

*Le Château de Bouges, Indre*

Bouges-le-Château (Indre) by sybarite48, on Flickr


Bouges-le-Château (Indre) by sybarite48, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Périgny, Charente-Maritime*

2011-06-18 19-30-52 - SAM_5969_DxO by levirus, on Flickr

*Château de la Corroirie, Indre-et-Loire*

La Corroirie - Indre-et-Loire by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de La Roque Baignard, Calvados*

Château de La Roque Baignard . by Barnie76 ,, on Flickr

*Château de Vendeuvre, Calvados*

Château de Vendeuvre by Sam Nimitz, on Flickr

*Château de Dissay, Vienne*

Orachtige Chateau de Dissay by Letourdehuigjes, on Flickr

*Château de la Ferté Saint Aubin, Loiret*

Chateau de la Ferté Saint Aubin by EasyriderFXDWG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Brissac, Maine-et-Loire*

Brissac. by Michel de Rennes, on Flickr

*Château de Pierrefonds, Oise*

Sortie Hélico Compiègne (2013.04.02) [36] by Oppamaeki, on Flickr

*Château de Blois, Centre*

Blois Castle by TheAmazingShrinkingMan, on Flickr

*Château de Coucy, Aisne*

Remparts du château de Coucy - Aisne by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de la Brosse-Montceaux, Seine-et-Marne*

Château de la Brosse-Montceaux Seine-et-Marne by Dicksy93, on Flickr

*Château de Tournoël, Puy-de-Dôme*

63 - Château de Tournoël by Nadine.Dvx, on Flickr


----------



## mars76 (Nov 10, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> *Château de Pierrefonds, Oise*
> 
> Sortie Hélico Compiègne (2013.04.02) [36] by Oppamaeki, on Flickr
> 
> ...


:drool::drool::drool:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Marqueyssac, Dordogne*

Untitled by Richard9191, on Flickr

*Château de Sully-sur-Loire, Loiret*

Château de Sully-sur-Loire by serni, on Flickr

*Château de Murol, Auvergne*

Château de Murol by stshank, on Flickr

*Château de Laroquebrou, Cantal*

Laroquebrou 3 by Bidru, on Flickr

*Château de Touffou, Vienne*

La cour du Chateau de Touffou by Artwolf_fr, on Flickr

*Château de Peyrat, Haute-Vienne*

Peyrat-le-Château_4 by Le Lac de Vassiviere, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Nessay, Ille-et-Vilaine*

Château de Nessay by Pequod35, on Flickr

*Château de Versailles, Ile-de-France*

VERSALHES - França by JCassiano, on Flickr

*Château de Dampierre, Yvelines*

Château (1675-1683) de Dampierre, Yvelines, Île-de-France by Afchine Davoudi, on Flickr

*Château de Canisy, Normandie*

Château de Canisy by chez loulou, on Flickr

*Château de Monbazillac, Dordogne*

Castillo de Monbazillac, Perigord, Francia. by verfotos.org, on Flickr

*Peyrat-le-Château, Haute-Vienne*

Peyrat-le-Château_3 by Le Lac de Vassiviere, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks Christos! :cheers2:


----------



## Avemano (Aug 9, 2012)

This is so unfair to have so much beautiful castles in the same country :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

as usual good job chris, thanks for the amazing photos. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ :cheers1:

*Château de Saint-Aignan, Loir-et-Cher*

Château de Saint-Aignan - Loir-et-Cher by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Nessay, Ille-et-Vilaine*

Château de Nessay by Pequod35, on Flickr

*Château de Falaise, Calvados*

Château de Falaise by Sam Nimitz, on Flickr

*Château de Fresney-le-Puceux, Calvados*

Château de Fresney-le-Puceux (Calvados-FR) by levaletfrancois, on Flickr


Château de Fresney-le-Puceux (Calvados-FR) by levaletfrancois, on Flickr

*Château de Victot, Calvados*

Château de Victot - Calvados by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Cricqueville-en-Auge, Calvados*

Château de Cricqueville-en-Auge - Calvados by Philippe_28, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Napoule, Côte d'Azur*

Château de la Napoule, Côte d'Azur, France by BA.SE. Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Blois, Loir-et-Cher*

Château de Blois (Loir et Cher-FR) by levaletfrancois, on Flickr

*Château d'Estaing, Lot*

 Château d'Estaing by myvalleylil1, on Flickr

*Château de Pirou, Normandie*

Château de Pirou by StefanoPiemonte, on Flickr

*Château de Chamerolle, Loiret*

Chamerolle by @lain G, on Flickr

*Château de la Tour (Les Salles-du-Gardon), Gard*

Château de la Tour, Les Salles-du-Gardon (Gard) by gunger30, on Flickr

*Château de Castanet (Cévennes), Gard*

Cévennes - Château de Castanet by Stéphane-B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Fougères, Ille-et-Vilaine*

130420-180658-35 by manhattan53, on Flickr

*Château de Pourtalès, Bas-Rhin*

Château de Pourtalès by aurelien.ebel, on Flickr

*Château de Courances, Essonne*

Château de Courances, France by Keep-Walking, on Flickr

*Château de Bonaban (La Gouesnière), Ille-et-Vilaine*

Château (1776) de Bonaban, La Gouesnière (Ille-et-Vilaine, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de la Bourbansais, Ille-et-Vilaine*

Château de la Bourbansais by Ulli J., on Flickr

*Château de Trécesson, Morbihan*

Château de Trécesson by Paolo Ramponi, on Flickr

*Château de Ranrouët, Loire-Atlantique*

Château de Ranrouët by april-mo, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I love the variety of landscape in France.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Marquise, Normandie*

Oissel - Château de la Marquise by jeanlouisallix, on Flickr

*Château de la Hunaudaye, Bretagne*

Le Château de la Hunaudaye by catb -, on Flickr

*Château de la Gascherie, Loire-Atlantique*

Château de la Gascherie - La Chapelle sur Erdre (Pays de Loire) by Olivier CABARET, on Flickr

*Château de la Bretesche, Loire-Atlantique*

Château de la Bretesche by nantillais, on Flickr

*Château de Bourbon, Auvergne*

Legacy by jaud.nicolas, on Flickr

*Château de Clisson, Loire-Atlantique*

Château de Clisson by sylvain-h, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d' Espeyran (Saint-Gilles), Gard*

Château d''Espeyran, Saint-Gilles by jacqueline.poggi, on Flickr

*Château de Castelnou, Pyrénées-Orientales*

Château de Castelnou by bleumarie, on Flickr

*Château de Combourg, Bretagne*

Chateau de Combourg 00494 by Athanasius, on Flickr

*Château de la Fresnay-sur-Sarthe, Sarthe*

Porte du Château de la Fresnay-sur-Sarthe by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Bourgnac, Dordogne*

Château de Montréal, Dordogne by JPC24M, on Flickr

*Château de Kerguéhennec à Bignan, Morbihan*

Symétrie & Harmonie by thomaspollin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Donjon du château de Loches, Indre-et-Loire*

IMG_3937 - Loches by Hervé Georges 1, on Flickr

*Château de Roussillon, Isère*

Château de Roussillon - Isère by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Chaumont, Loire*

Chateau de Chaumont by GAF305, on Flickr

*Château de Fontaine-Henry, Calvados*

Château de Fontaine-Henry (Calvados-FR) by levaletfrancois, on Flickr

*Château de Cromières à Cussac, Haute-Vienne*

Château de Cromières à Cussac - Haute Vienne by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Brie, Haute-Vienne*

Château de Brie - Haute Vienne by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Épanvilliers, Vienne*

Le Jour ni l’heure 6291 : château d’Épanvilliers, commune de Brux, Vienne, Poitou-Charente, lundi 6 août 2012, 19:43:38 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Motte-Sonzay, Indre-et-Loire*

Château de la Motte-Sonzay - Indre-et-Loire by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de la Grange, Moselle*

Chateau de la Grange by demeeschter, on Flickr

*Château de Vogûè, Rhône-Alpes*

chateau de vogûè by cevenole30, on Flickr

*Château de Fourchauld, Allier*

Château de Fourchauld by Doc ARVERNE 03, on Flickr

*Château de la Marquise, Seine-Maritime*

Oissel - Château de la Marquise by jeanlouisallix, on Flickr

*Château de Valbonnais, Isère*

Château (XVIIe & XIXe s.) de Valbonnais (Isère, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château Royal de Collioure, Pyrénées-Orientales*

Château Royal de Collioure by flowed_back, on Flickr

*Château de Châtillon-en-Bazois, Bourgogne*

Bocage Nivernais by cheybervert, on Flickr

*Château de Chémery, Loir-et-Cher*

Château de Chémery by Jean Marie Bailly, on Flickr

*Château de Fayrac, Dordogne*

Château de Fayrac by Jean Marie Bailly, on Flickr

*Château de la Motte-Sonzay, Indre-et-Loire*

Château de la Motte-Sonzay - Indre-et-Loire by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Tuboeuf, Orne*

Château de Tuboeuf - Orne by Philippe_28, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Roche-Racan, Indre-et-Loire*

Château de la Roche-Racan - Indre-et-Loire by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Fontainebleau, Seine-et-Marne*

Château de Fontainebleau, Seine-et-Marne, Île de France (© Gavin Hellier/Alamy) © (Bing France) by dietrichmduke, on Flickr

*Château de Pompadour, Corrèze*

IMG_0174 - Château de Pompadour (19) by Lumière-du-matin, on Flickr

*Château de Coussac-Bonneval, Corrèze*

Château de Coussac-Bonneval by exxonz2013, on Flickr

*Château de Joux (La-Cluse-et-Mijoux), Doubs*

Château (XIe au XIXe s.) de Joux, La-Cluse-et-Mijoux (Doubs, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Le Château de Cléron, Doubs*

Le château de Cléron (XIVe, puis XVIIIe s.), dans le Doubs. (Photographie du 12 août 2010.) by Frédéric Tison, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cathar castle of Puilaurens*, Aude, 13th century



Cathare Castle. Lapradelle-Puilaurens. Aude. by johnmallett, on Flickr




P1020826 Puilaurens by Wolfgang Jung, on Flickr






ruins of Château de Puilaurens by d0gwalker, on Flickr







P1020187 by slow_on_the_uptake, on Flickr








P1020208 by slow_on_the_uptake, on Flickr







MAR1021 - Château de Puilaurens by Martin Castellan, on Flickr







Chateau de Puilaurens 02 by Photograferry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ruines du Château de Vaujours, Indre-et-Loire*

Ruines du Château de Vaujours - Indre-et-Loire by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de la Roche-Racan, Indre-et-Loire*

Château de la Roche-Racan - Indre-et-Loire by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Vauvenargues, Provence*

Château de Vauvenargues - Provence by pixiprol, on Flickr

*Château de Beaumont-la-Ronce, Indre-et-Loire*

Château de Beaumont-la-Ronce - Indre-et-Loire by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Roussillon, Isère*

Château de Roussillon - Isère by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Ravel, Auvergne*

Ravel... by Betua, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Grignan, Rhône-Alpes*

Touring the Château de Grignan by rougetete, on Flickr

*Château de la Flotte, Sarthe*

Château de la Flotte - Sarthe by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Versailles, Ile-de-France*

VERSALHES - França by JCassiano, on Flickr

*Château de Voltaire, Rhône-Alpes*

château de Voltaire by overthemoon, on Flickr

*Château de Roussillon, Isère*

Château de Roussillon - Isère by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Saligny-sur-Roudon, Allier*

Château (XIVe-XVe-XVIIe-XIXe s.) de Saligny sur Roudon (Allier, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Courtanvaux, Sarthe*

Château de Courtanvaux - Sarthe by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire*

Château de Chenonceau by Hydrogen, on Flickr

*Château de la Flotte, Sarthe*

Château de la Flotte - Sarthe by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Milandes, Dordogne*

Château des Milandes (24) by montestier, on Flickr

*Château de Commarin, Bourgogne*

Microtoerisme InZicht Stadswandeling Chateau de Commarin (F) (3213) orf by Microtoerisme, on Flickr

*Château de Maisons-Lafitte, Yvelines*

Château de Maisons-Lafitte Yvelines 78 Très grand - Très Beau Chef-d'oeuvre de François Mansart Sauvé in extremis par Prosper Mérimée. by tamycoladelyves, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Wonderful!


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Amazing photos  Thanks for sharing :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you both :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Courances à Courances, Essonne*

Château de Courances, à Courances, Essonne, Île-de-France (dimanche 14 avril 2013, 19:03:03). by Jean-Michel Leroy, on Flickr

*Château de Savigny-lès-Beaune, Bourgogne*

Savigny-lès-Beaune by Hervé Corcia, on Flickr

*Château de Tournoël, Auvergne*

63 - Château de Tournoël by Nadine.Dvx, on Flickr

*Château de Tout y Fault (Loriges), Allier*

Tout y Faut aux environs de Loriges by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Alyre à Sanssat, Allier*

 Saint Alyre à Sanssat by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Chaussin à Abrest, Allier*

Château de Chaussin à Abrest by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Relibert à Evaux Les Bains, Creuse*

Château de Relibert à Evaux Les Bains by wally52, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Montseveroux, Isère*

Château de Montseveroux - Isère by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Castelnaud, Dordogne*

Chateau de Castelnaud, Castelnaud-la-Chapelle, France by philhaber, on Flickr

*Château de Trévarez, Finistère*

Château et jardin de trévarez by Peter H. Photographie, on Flickr

*Château d'Imbleville, Seine-Maritime*

Château d'Imbleville by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Saligny-sur-Roudon, Allier*

Saligny sur Roudon by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Forêt-de-Viry à Liernolles, Allier*

Forêt de Viry à Liernolles by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Mégaudais, Mayenne*

Château de Mégaudais  by wally52, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Fort-la-Latte, Côtes-d'Armor*

Château de Fort-la-Latte by Jean-Jacques Boujot, on Flickr

*Château de Levroux, Indre*

Levroux (Indre). by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Vaujours, Indre-et-Loire*

Château de Vaujours - Indre-et-Loire by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Puiguillon à Vernusse, Allier*

Château de Puiguillon à Vernusse by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Beausson à Terjat, Allier*

Château de Beausson à Terjat by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Ludaix à Marcillat en Combraille, Allier*

Château de Ludaix à Marcillat en Combraille by wally52, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Such romance!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Malbrouck, Moselle*

Château de Malbrouck by dotpanic, on Flickr

*Château de Conches-en-Ouche, Eure*

Château de Conches-en-Ouche - Eure by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Villaines en Duesmois, Côte d'Or*

Château de Villaines en Duesmois - Côte d'Or by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de La Clayette, Saône-et-Loire*

Château (XIVe-XIXe s.) de La Clayette (Saône-et-Loire, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Bonaban (La Gouesnière), Ille-et-Vilaine*

Château (1776) de Bonaban, La Gouesnière (Ille-et-Vilaine, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Levroux, Indre*

Levroux (Indre). by sybarite48, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Fléchères à Fareins, Ain*

Château (1606-1625) de Fléchères à Fareins (Ain, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Conches-en-Ouche, Eure*

Château de Conches-en-Ouche - Eure by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château des Milandes, Dordogne*

Château des Milandes (24) by montestier, on Flickr

*Château de Marqueyssac, Dordogne*

Untitled by Richard9191, on Flickr

*Château de Rully, Bourgogne*

Château de Rully en Bourgogne. by didier sibourg1, on Flickr

*Château de Piégros, Drôme*

Château de Piégros 01 by La Drôme, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8546/8682664939_7d7c3692bc_b.jpg

Fabulous!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Auvers-sur-Oise, Val-d’Oise*

Le Jour ni l’Heure 9648 : château d’Auvers-sur-Oise, c. 1650, Val-d’Oise, Île-de-France, jeudi 23 août 2012, 18:36:07 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*Château de Montceau à Prissé, Saône-et-Loire*

Château (XVIIe-XVIIIe et XIXe s.) de Montceau à Prissé (Saône-et-Loire, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Nogent le Rotrou, Eure-et-Loir*

Château de Nogent le Rotrou by babicka2, on Flickr


Château de Nogent le Rotrou by babicka2, on Flickr

*Château de Chasselas, Saône-et-Loire*

Château (XIVe-XVIIIe s.) de Chasselas (Saône-et-Loire, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Corcelles-en-Beaujolais, Rhône*

Château (XVe-XVIe s.) de Corcelles-en-Beaujolais (Rhône, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## Baratrum (May 12, 2013)

what castles as seems in the movie.. or look like in a fairy tail. do you have one,


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

so picturesque castles, thanks for sharing!


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Château du Girsberg en Ribeauvillé, Alsace*


Château du Girsberg / Ribeauvillé / Alsace / Vosges por zzapback, no Flickr

*Château de Montaigne en Saint-Michel-de-Montaigne, Aquitaine*









Guillaume Cingal
*
Château de Leynes, Saône-et-Loire
*

Château (XIVe-XVIIIe s.) de Chasselas (Saône-et-Loire, France) por Denis Trente-Huittessan, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Château de Bonnefontaine, Bretagne*


Château de Bonnefontaine à Antrain por solangenp2004, no Flickr

*Château de Nemours, Île-de-France*


Chateau Nemours por Fred Balagny, no Flickr

*Château de Malbrouck, Lorraine*

chateau de malbrouck. por gr0uch0, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chevignes à Davayé, Saône-et-Loire*

Château (XVIIe s.) de Chevignes à Davayé (Saône-et-Loire, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château du Guildo, Bretagne*

Château du Guildo by Oric1, on Flickr

*Château de Vaux le Vicomte, Seine-et-Marne*

Château de Vaux le Vicomte by stshank, on Flickr

*Château de Condemine à Charnay-lès-Mâcon, Saône-et-Loire*

Château (XVIIIe-XIXe s.) de Condemine à Charnay-lès-Mâcon (Saône-et-Loire, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Ducal (Uzès), Gard*

Uzès, Uzès, château Ducal by sudfrance30, on Flickr

*Château de Castanet (Cévennes), Gard*

Cévennes - Château de Castanet by Stéphane-B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château - Tour de Ganne, Ile-de-France*

Tour-de-Ganne by Corentin Foucaut, on Flickr

*Château de Carrouges, Orne*

61 - Château médiéval de Carrouges by Nadine.Dvx, on Flickr

*Château de Montpoupon, Indre-et-Loire*

Château de Montpoupon by Michel Craipeau, on Flickr


Château de Montpoupon by Michel Craipeau, on Flickr

*Château de Malmaison, Ile-de-France*

Chateau de Malmaison by mingfoto34, on Flickr

*Château de Serrant, Normandie*

P1140481 Château de Serrant (1024x576) by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de Cunault, Normandie*

P1140322 Château de Cunault (1024x576) by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr


----------



## jeanluc20 (Mar 18, 2012)

You have such a nice thread christos! 

These are beautiful..


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Pierrefonds*, Oise


Chateau de Pierrefonds par philbout74, sur Flickr



Château de pierrefonds par  photopade., sur Flickr


*Saumur*, Loire Valley


Chateau de Saumur, Saumur, France par nikkojazz, sur Flickr


*Meillant*, Centre


Chateau de Meillant:en arrivant plein soleil ce qui le rend encore plus imposant par mfdudu, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Trévarez*, Brittany


Reflet du château par Peter H. Photographie, sur Flickr


*Carrouges, the gatehouse*, Normandy


Château de Carrouges Gatehouse par Walruscharmer, sur Flickr


*Val*, Auvergne


Chateau de Val par flamouroux, sur Flickr


*Aiguines*, Provence


Trigance 2010 Gorges du Verdon 20 Château d'Aiguines par Stephanie Booth, sur Flickr


----------



## mars76 (Nov 10, 2007)

Pierrefonds and Saumur are simply wonderful.
Where is the Oise region?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chaalis, Oise*

Chaalis 03 by alaindevisme, on Flickr

*Château de Castelnou, Dordogne*

Château de Castelnou by bleumarie, on Flickr

*Château de Pierrefonds, Picardie*

Château de Pierrefonds, France by stshank, on Flickr

*Château de Montseveroux, Isère*

Château de Montseveroux - Isère by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Tourronde, Haute-Savoie*

Château de Tourronde, Lugrin, Haute Savoie, France by Savoy Leman, on Flickr

*Château de Beauregard, Savoie*

Ballade dans le parc du château de Beauregard by Michel Craipeau, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for the updates.

Aiguines in Provence is gorgeous.


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

mars76 said:


> Pierrefonds and Saumur are simply wonderful.
> Where is the Oise region?


In the north of France, near Paris.


----------



## mars76 (Nov 10, 2007)

charpentier said:


> In the north of France, near Paris.


Merci


----------



## Valentinee (Jul 11, 2012)

How many castle does France have?

And, is France the country with the highest number of castles, surpassing Spain or Italy?


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi, Valentinee. Alas, no data is available on the number of castles in France. Plus, it depends on the criteria, if we includes palaces, manors, _gentilhommières_ and the ruins. It is common to say that there are as much castles as there are municipalities, that is 36,000.
This question is often asked though. So, I repost my previous answers:



charpentier said:


> We don't know precisely. It is said that there are between 35,000 and 45,000 castles, and even more with the ruins. Including 1,000 castles in the sole departement of Dordogne.
> Here is a map showing the location of 1,700 _châteaux-forts_, the fortified castles, by departement.





charpentier said:


> I also heard 350 castles, I suppose that this figure refers to the castles classified as monuments historiques (heritage sites). In Wikipedia (French) are already listed 4,800 castles (excluding ruins)



*Château d'Aubry*, Nord


Château d'Aubry, Aubry-du-Hainaut (1520 et XIXe siècle) par Sébastien Dusart, sur Flickr


*Château of Tournebut*, Normandy


Aubevoye - Château de Tournebut par eureenligne, sur Flickr


*Château de Mauvières*, Île-de-France


Le chateau de Mauvières et de Cyrano par Ackteon, sur Flickr


*Château de Limargue*, a gentilhommière, Midi-Pyrénées


Autoire, l'un des plus beaux villages de France et son château de Limargue. Texture gracieuseté de Lenabem-Anna par Yvon Lacaille, sur Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

fabulous. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Fos-sur-Mer, Nord*

le castrum de Fos sur Mer by Dominique Pipet, on Flickr


le castrum de Fos sur Mer by Dominique Pipet, on Flickr

*Château de Courtanvaux, Sarthe*

Château de Courtanvaux - Sarthe by Philippe_28 (maintenant sur ipernity), on Flickr

*Château de Sablé-sur-Sarthe, Sarthe*

Château de Sablé-sur-Sarthe by Philippe_28 (maintenant sur ipernity), on Flickr

*Château de Viré, Sarthe*

Château de Viré - Sarthe by Philippe_28 (maintenant sur ipernity), on Flickr

*Château du Lude, Sarthe*

72 - Château du Lude by Nadine.Dvx, on Flickr


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Stunning castles. :drool:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Sermentizon, Puy-de-Dôme*

la vie de château by Volveryn & Diablo63000, on Flickr

*Château de Cormatin, Saône-et-Loire*

Château (XVIIe s.) de Cormatin (Saône-et-Loire, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Najac, Aveyron*

Najac, Aveyron, Midi-Pyrénées by lyli12, on Flickr

*Château de Busset, Allier*

Château de Busset / Busset Castle by Positif+, on Flickr

*Château de Thoury, Allier*

Château de Thoury by Martin M. Miles, on Flickr

*Château de Chastellux, Yonne*

IMG_1487 by morvan89battle, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Point, Saône-et-Loire*

Château (?-1820) de Saint-Point, demeure d'Alphonse de Lamartine (Saône-et-Loire, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vault de Lugny, Yonne*

Château de Vault de Lugny - Yonne by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Cazilhac, Hérault*

Le château de Cazilhac (Hérault, France). by Gérard Farenc (slowly back) !, on Flickr

*Château de Castanet, Tarn*

Château de Castanet by dkilim, on Flickr

*Château de Pierre-de-Lune, Gironde*

Chateau Pierre de Lune by GOC53, on Flickr

*Château de la Muette, Ile-de-France*

Château de la Muette by Organisation for Economic Co-operation and Develop, on Flickr

*Château de Castlnaud, Dordogne*

Les remparts du château de Castlnaud by Flikkesteph, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Suscinio, Morbihan*

Le château de Suscinio, Presqu'île de Rhuis - Morbihan by Vestia, on Flickr

*Château de Cormatin, Saône-et-Loire*

Château (XVIIe s.) de Cormatin (Saône-et-Loire, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Bienassis, Cotes D'Armor*

Château de Bienassis - Erquy 22 by Dicksy93, on Flickr

*Château de Lastours, Aude*

Au Village à Lastours by Alexis Martinez Créations, on Flickr

*Château de Vault de Lugny, Yonne*

Château de Vault de Lugny - Yonne by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Chastellux, Yonne*

IMG_4343 by morvan89battle, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Such Romance!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de St Pierre ou Quate-Sos, Gironde*

Monastère bénédictin, église St Pierre, château des Quate-Sos, La Réole, Gironde, Guyenne, Aquitaine, France. by byb64, on Flickr

*Château de Meung-sur-Loire, Loiret*

Meung-sur-Loire (Loiret) by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de la Groulais, Loire*

Blain, le château de la Groulais by HimalAnda, on Flickr

*Château de la Malartrie, Dordogne*

Le château de la Malartrie by [email protected], on Flickr

*Château de Hardelot, Nord-Pas-de-Calais*

Château d'Hardelot by Julienm621, on Flickr

*Château de Couffour, Auvergne*

château de Couffour by marie_mi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Rochepot, Bourgogne*

Château de La Rochepot by PBY, on Flickr

*Château de Marqueyssac, Dordogne*

Vers le château de Marqueyssac by Flikkesteph, on Flickr

*Château de Ray-sur-Saône, Haute-Saône*

Château de Ray-sur-Saône by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Montpoupon, Indre-et-Loire*

Château de Montpoupon by Michel Craipeau, on Flickr

*Château de Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques*

_HIP0911-1 by capdevielle.philippe, on Flickr

*Château de Rouville à Malesherbes, Loiret*

Château de Rouville à Malesherbes by wally52, on Flickr

*Château du Sirey, Dordogne*

Château du Sirey by wally52, on Flickr


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Annecy castle​*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Montal, Lot*

Chateau de Montal by Ilovewalking, on Flickr

*Château de Brancion, Saône-et-Loire*

Château (XIe-XIVe s.) de Brancion (Saône-et-Loire, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château Royal de Collioure, Languedoc-Roussillon*

Château Royal de Collioure by Isabel ****, on Flickr

*Château de Rauzan, Gironde*

aout2010 Sauveterre rauzan 6 by fan17600, on Flickr

*Château de Pichon-Longueville (Baron), Gironde*

Château Pichon-Longueville-Baron by bzmch, on Flickr

*Château Borély (Marseille), Bouches-du-Rhône*

château Borély, Marseille by Xavier de Jauréguiberry, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Annecy looks gorgeous.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Locguénolé, Bretagne*

Chateau de Locguénolé by b.reynolds, on Flickr

*Château de Herbeys, Isère*

Château (XIVe, XVIIe s.) d'Herbeys (Isère, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Bon Repos à Haute-Jarrie, Isère*

Château (c. 1470) de Bon Repos à Haute-Jarrie (Isère, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Virieu-sur-Bourbre, Isère*

Château (XIe au XVIIIe s.) de Virieu-sur-Bourbre, Terres Froides (Isère, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Longpra, Isère*

Chateau de Longpra by bdyakov, on Flickr

*Château de Grimaud, Var*

Château de grimaud by Gilles-B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château médieval de Oudon, Loire-Atlantique*

Château médieval d'oudon by Michel Craipeau, on Flickr

*Château de La Malartrie, Dordogne*

On a Boat on the Dordogne by philhaber, on Flickr

*Château des ducs de Bretagne (Nantes), Loire-Atlantique*

panorama by ftrc, on Flickr

*Château de Meung-sur-Loire, Loiret*

Meung-sur-Loire (Loiret) by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Villiers (Ardon), Loiret*

Chateau de Villiers - Ardon - Loiret by bicou2, on Flickr

*Château de La Garde Giron à Prissac, Indre*

La Garde Giron à Prissac by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Pol-de-Nozières, Cantal*

Cchâteau de Saint Pol de Nozières by wally52, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château Royal de Collioure, Pyrénées-Orientales*

Château Royal de Collioure by Diegojack, on Flickr

*Château de Peyrelade, Tarn*

France_2010_0279a by O Suave Gigante, on Flickr

*Château de la Redorte, Aude*

Exterieur by Garrigae "Les destinations", on Flickr

*Château et jardins de Villandry, Centre*

IMG_8608-IMG_8609-Château et jardins de Villandry-130615-2 images by Tal Ben-Moshe, on Flickr

*Château de Prouzel, Somme*

Coulée verte (8) by roland dumont-renard, on Flickr

*Le Château de Ribécourt, Picardie*

Ribécourt - Le château (XVIIIe) by Morio60, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de La Punta, Corse-du-Sud*

Corse_chateau_de_la_punta (12) by <º))))><.·´¯`·.michelle.·´¯`·.><((((º>, on Flickr

*Château de l'Anglais (Nice), Alpes-Maritimes*

Le Château de l'Anglais by L. Buffetaud, on Flickr

*Château d'Aumelas près de Montpellier, Languedoc-Roussillon*

Château d'Aumelas près de Montpellier by Photo Sud Reportage, on Flickr

*Château de Saint Malo, Bretagne*

Château de Saint Malo by momo hm1947, on Flickr

*Château de La Chaize (Lyon), Rhône-Alpes*

Château de La Chaize by Christian Mens, on Flickr

*Château de Menthon (Annecy), Haute-Savoie*

Château de Menthon by J Donohoe, on Flickr

*Château de Versailles, Ile-de-France*

J3 05-01-2013 21-42-46 3872x2181 by chinhdangvu1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Noirmoutier, Vendee*

Château de Noirmoutier by Joebelle, on Flickr

*Château de Bouges, Indre*

Bouges-le-Château (Indre). by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Amboise, Indre-et-Loire*

Chateau de Amboise by Jim Nix / Nomadic Pursuits, on Flickr

*Château de Gurat, Charente*

Chateau de Gurat by Chateau de Gurat, on Flickr

*Château de Valon, Aveyron*

le château de Valon by Nickiz77, on Flickr

*Château de Courtanvaux, Sarthe*

Château de Courtanvaux - Sarthe by Philippe_28 (maintenant sur ipernity), on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Château de Versailles*


Château de Versailles (Yvelines) par sybarite48, sur Flickr


Château de Versailles (Yvelines) par sybarite48, sur Flickr


Château de Versailles (Yvelines) par sybarite48, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Grand Trianon*


Parc du Château de Versailles : Grandes-Eaux de Trianon par Jérémy Flavien, sur Flickr


De marbre et d'eau par mamnic47, sur Flickr


The Château de Versailles- The Grand Trianon Ballroom. par Liam Cheasty, sur Flickr


*Petit Trianon*


La façade sur le jardin français par cbcb316, sur Flickr


P1100901 par luismm_7, sur Flickr


Belvedere par hanseatic, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Château de Fontainebleau*


IMG_8840a par Zemzina, sur Flickr


IMG_8899 par Zemzina, sur Flickr




The Francis I Gallery par crystalmartel, sur Flickr


18041317042013-_MG_1208 par isogood, sur Flickr


Château of Fontainebleau, gallery of Henry II par Pictures From The Journey, sur Flickr


Chateau de Fontainebleau Library par wybnormal, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tour - Château de Fautea, Corse-du-Sud*

Tour de Fautéa 4 (filtre BW ND1000) by melch2B, on Flickr


tour de Fautea by Robert Ducos, on Flickr

*Château - Fort de Matra (Aleria), Haute-Corse*

Le fort de MATRA by Corsica20, on Flickr


Le musée d'Aléria. by Claudia Sc., on Flickr

*Fort - Château de Bonifacio, Corse-du-Sud*

Bonifacio by ati4850, on Flickr


Bastion de l'étendard et port de Bonifacio by cyann90, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fontainebleu is just stunning! Wow!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tour - Château de Nonza, Haute-Corse*

Cap Corse - dans la tour au sommet de Nonza by Véronique Geoffrion, on Flickr

*Le Château de Corte, Haute-Corse*

Citadelle de Corte by Windofsardinia, on Flickr

*Château de la Punta (Ajaccio), Corse-du-Sud*

Château de la Punta - 2010 by pmatillo, on Flickr

*Château de Pierre Bonaparte, Haute-Corse*

Photo 079 by Yves Charbonneau, on Flickr


Photo 077 by Yves Charbonneau, on Flickr

*Château - fort de Algajola, Haute-Corse*

Genoese fort at Algajola, Corsica by scotch egg, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Château de Bonaguil, Aquitaine*


Chateau de Bonaguil - 47500 by David exc..., on Flickr
*
Château de Murol, Puy-de-Dôme, Auvergne*


Château de Murol by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Vitré, Ille-et-Vilaine, Bretagne*


Le Château de Vitré (Panorama) by jpcerny, on Flickr


château de vitré by flavouz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Nice (Bellanda), Nice (Alpes-Maritimes)*


La tour Bellanda by denis6181, on Flickr


la tour Bellanda by Racines du Pays Niçois, on Flickr


Parc de la Colline du Château, Nice by falling_towards, on Flickr


La tour Bellanda (Parc du Château) by L. Buffetaud, on Flickr


La Tour Bellanda from Rue de Ponchettes by Viewmaker, on Flickr


Nice (F) by Behkah, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Château de Trécesson*, Brittany


le château de Trécesson (56) par iris.din, sur Flickr


*Château de Fumel*, Aquitaine


Fleurs du chateau de Fumel par alainmarcel, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château du Clos Lucé, Indre-et-Loire*

LE CLOS LUCE by loïc boubet, on Flickr

*Château de Ruphy-Duingt, Savoie*

Un beau château sur le lac by chemose, on Flickr


Château de Ruphy - Duingt by chemose, on Flickr

*Château d'Annecy, Savoie*

Annecy - Château d'Annecy ancienne résidence des ducs de la maison de Savoie by Maurice Albray, on Flickr

*Château de Yvoire, Haute-Savoie*

Panorama Yvoire 1 by wbayer.com, on Flickr

*Château de Penne, Tarn*

Château de Penne dans le Tarn by Meinrad Périsset, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

A particularly nice set of, seemingly, inhabited chateaux


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Azay-le-rideau, Loire*

Chateau de Azay-le-rideau by rogbi200, on Flickr

*Château de Saumur, Maine-et-Loire*

Chateau de Saumur by rogbi200, on Flickr

*Château-Gaillard, Eure*

Les Andelys - Château-Gaillard by jeanlouisallix, on Flickr

*Château de Chantilly, Picardie*

Untitled by Grangeburn, on Flickr

*Château de Corbières ou Aguilar, Aude*

Plongée dans les Corbières au Château d’Aguilar by Discover Carcassonne & tous les Trésors de l'Aude, on Flickr

*Château de Queribus, Aude*

Chateau de Queribus, Cucugnan, Aude by LeeHoward, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Guise, Aisne*

Guise (Aisne) by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Chamarande, Essonne*

Chamarande by FranekN, on Flickr

*Château de Langeais, Indre*

Chateau de Langeais (Indre) - France by Dan Guimberteau, on Flickr

*Château de Versailles, Ile-de-France*

Chateau Versailles, France by PIERRE LECLERC PHOTO, on Flickr

*Château de Volkrange, Lorraine*

Château de Volkrange by Luckyquebec, on Flickr

*Château de Brandois, Vendée*

Château de Brandois by 125th f8, on Flickr

*Château de Chaumont, Dordogne*

Chateau de Chaumont by agabarka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Château de La Roche, Loire*

Le Château de La Roche 30727_DxO by photostudio63 photographe clermont ferrand, on Flickr

*Château de Cieurac, Lot*

Château de Cieurac by dprezat, on Flickr

*Château de Fayrac, Dordogne*

Château de Fayrac by dprezat, on Flickr

*Château de Beynac, Dordogne*

Château de Beynac by dprezat, on Flickr


Château de Beynac by dprezat, on Flickr

*Château de Fénelon, Dordogne*

Château de Fénelon by dprezat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Cheverny, Loire-et-Cher*

Château de CHEVERNY by LILI296.....!, on Flickr

*Château de Lagardère, Gers*

Château de Lagardère - Gers by Vaxjo, on Flickr


Château de Lagardère - Gers by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Privat, Dordogne*

Chateau, St Privat des pres by Lexie - LDN, on Flickr

*Château de Peyrepertuse, Aude*

Chateau de Peyrepertuse by stshank, on Flickr

*Château de Chinon, Centre*

Chateau de Chinon by rogbi200, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Freistroff, Lorraine*

Château de Freistroff by Luckyquebec, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, *

France Château de Chenonceau (87) by Carta07, on Flickr

*Château de Saint Orens-Pouy-Petit, Gers*

Château de Saint Orens-Pouy-Petit - Gers by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Chastellux, Bourgogne*

Chateau de Chastellux by J8fK, on Flickr

*Château de Foix, Midi-Pyrenees*

Chateau de Foix, France by stshank, on Flickr

*Ruines du Château de Molières, Dordogne*

Ruines du chateau de Molières by sebasti1goubier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for the likes guys... :cheers:


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte*









By Philippe Cerneau

*Château de Chantilly*









By museevivantducheval

*Château de Versailles*









By Toucanwings


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Kerjean, Bretagne*

Chateau de Kerjean, Brittany by Nikon Digi Col, on Flickr

*Ile Louet et Château du Taureau, Finistere*

Ile Louet & Chateau du Taureau, Baie de Morlaix, Brittany by Nikon Digi Col, on Flickr

*Château de Pardaillan, Gers*

Château de Pardaillan - Gers by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château - Tour de Biran, Gers*

Tour de Biran - Gers by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques*

Façade XIXe sur la ville, château de Pau, Béarn, Pyrénées Atlantiques, Aquitaine, France. by byb64, on Flickr

*Château de Fontainebleau, Ile-de-France*

Untitled by Alanah, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Nitray, Cher*

Château de Nitray by machiavelliBE, on Flickr

*Château de Montsoreau, Loire*

Montsoreau by machiavelliBE, on Flickr

*Château de Coudray Montpensier (Seuilly), Vienne*

Seuilly by machiavelliBE, on Flickr

*Château de Peyrelade, Aveyron*

Château de Peyrelade by Ronan Smits, on Flickr

*Château de la Motte-Glain, Loire-Atlantique*

Chateau de la Motte-Glain Loire-Atlantique (3) by gattolocos, on Flickr

*Château de Kerouzéré, Finistère*

Chateau de Kerouzéré Finistère by gattolocos, on Flickr

*Château de Montreuil-Sur-Loir, Maine-et-Loire*

Chateau de Montreuil-Sur-Loir Maine-et-Loire by gattolocos, on Flickr


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Carcassonne​*








Photo by Bren kay:​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Volkrange, Moselle*

Château de Volkrange by Moselle Tourisme, on Flickr

*Château de Hayes, Moselle*

Château de Hayes (11) by Moselle Tourisme, on Flickr

*Château de Vaux, Moselle*

Château de Vaux by Moselle Tourisme, on Flickr

*Château de Wendel (Hayange), Moselle*

Chambres d'hôtes - Château de Wendel - Hayange by Moselle Tourisme, on Flickr

*Château de Lue (Hayes), Moselle*

Château de Lue - Hayes by Moselle Tourisme, on Flickr

*Château de Réchicourt, Moselle*

Château de Réchicourt by Moselle Tourisme, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château et église de Lapradelle-Puilaurens, Pyrénées-Orientales*

Lapradelle-Puilaurens by Oeil de chat, on Flickr

*Château de Lavardens, Gers*

Château de Lavardens - Gers by Vaxjo, on Flickr


Château de Lavardens - Gers by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Niderviller, Moselle*

Niderviller by Moselle Tourisme, on Flickr

*Château de Landonvillers, Moselle*

Château de Landonvillers by Moselle Tourisme, on Flickr

*Le Château de l'Hermine, Bretagne*

Le Château de l'Hermine by catb -, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chenonceau, Centre*

Princess for one day by Miss.Sunflower, on Flickr

*Château de Turpault, Morbihan*

Fin de journée by Papilli, on Flickr

*Château de Tours, Indre-et-Loire*

Loira_2013_Tours_075 by Panic01, on Flickr

*Château de Villarceaux, Val-d'Oise*

villarceaux1 by hndangvu, on Flickr

*Château de Chinon, Indre-et-Loire*

Loira_2013_Chinon_000 by Panic01, on Flickr

*Château de Bonnu, Indre*

Château de Bonnu by Les voyages de Julie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Jardins du Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte, Seine-et-Marne*

DSC_1152.jpg by DouDomi, on Flickr

*Château de Cheverny, Loir-et-Cher*

© www.33avenue.com by 33 Avenue, on Flickr

*Château de Grignan, Drôme*

Château de Grignan by Lomyre, on Flickr

*Château de Châteauvieux (Duingt), Haute-Savoie*

IMGP0818 by benoît44, on Flickr

*Château de La Roche Jagu, Côtes d'Armor*

Mon château ! Si si ! by skol-louarn, on Flickr

*Château de Commarque, Dordogne*

Dordogne, France by chiarina606, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Tonquédec, Côtes-d'Armor*

CHÂTEAU DE TONQUÉDEC by Ms chti-breton, on Flickr

*Château de Voltaire, Ain*

Chateau de Voltaire, Ferney-Voltaire, France by lnhollar, on Flickr

*Château de Madaillan, Lot-et-Garonne*

Château de Madaillan - Lot et Garonne by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de la Marquise, Normandie*

Oissel - Le Parc municipal du Château de la Marquise by jeanlouisallix, on Flickr

*Château-Gaillard, Normandie*

Les Andelys - Château-Gaillard by jeanlouisallix, on Flickr

*Château de Chinon, Indre-et-Loire*

Loira_2013_Chinon_007 by Panic01, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chambord, Loir-et-Cher*

Loira_2013_Chambord_057 by Panic01, on Flickr


Loira_2013_Chambord_044 by Panic01, on Flickr

*Le Château d’Arques, Aude*

Rendez-vous pour les Journées du Patrimoine by Discover Carcassonne & tous les Trésors de l'Aude, on Flickr

*Château de Maintenon, Centre*

Chateau de Maintenon by mrEmaker, on Flickr


Chateau de Maintenon by mrEmaker, on Flickr

*Château de Beynac, Dordogne*

Château de Beynac by Laurent Agopian, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The first two in that last set are fabulous.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Wonderful,, thanks Christos! :cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Brécy, Normandie*

Château de Brécy by M_Strasser, on Flickr

*Le Château de Châteaudun, Eure-et-Loir*

Château - Châteaudun by R.D. Photographie, on Flickr

*Château de Beynac, Dordogne*

Château de Beynac by Laurent Agopian, on Flickr

*Château de Lanquais, Dordogne*

Château de Lanquais by cefran_other, on Flickr

*Château de Bonnu, Indre*

Château de Bonnu by Les voyages de Julie, on Flickr

*Château de Montpoupon, Indre-et-Loire*

Castillo de Montpoupon. Autor, Sybarite48 by WWW.SABERSABOR.ES, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Guignardière, Vendée*

Chateau de la Guignardiere. by Luis_nx01, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Cher*

Château de Chenonceau by Henk Bekker, on Flickr

*Château de la Batisse (Chanonat), Puy-de-Dôme*

Château (XIII-XVIIe s.) de la Batisse, Chanonat (Puy-de-Dôme, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Thol (Neuville-sur-Ain), Ain*

P1080196 by ZBH01, on Flickr

*Château de Fléchères à Fareins, Ain*

Château (1606-1625) de Fléchères à Fareins (Ain, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Val, Cantal*

Château de Val by dprezat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Lavardens, Gers*

Château de Lavardens Gers by David Tothill, on Flickr

*Château de Combourg, Bretagne*

Día 05. Combourg [Bretaña] by AH! Fotografía, on Flickr

*Château de Montrottier, Haute-Savoie*

Chateau de Montrottier by Tombscreen, on Flickr

*Le Château de Chavagnac, Rhône-Alpes*

Le Château de Chavagnac by Office du Tourisme du Tournonais et de l'Hermitage, on Flickr

*Le Château de Lemps, Rhône-Alpes*

Le Château de Lemps by Office du Tourisme du Tournonais et de l'Hermitage, on Flickr

*Château de Tornac, Gard*

Château de Tornac by Cathryn Bedspeer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Jouvence à Coincy, Aisne*

Château de Jouvence à Coincy - Aisne by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Val, Cantal*

DSC_4359 by fotosmeteo, on Flickr

*Château de Rajat, Isère*

Château de Rajat by Manon et Alexis photography, on Flickr

*Château de Fénelon, Dordogne*

Dordogne, France by chiarina606, on Flickr


Dordogne, France by chiarina606, on Flickr

*Château de Coraboeuf, Bourgogne*

Château de Coraboeuf by Thomas Le Carbonnier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chambord, Loir-et-Cher*

Château de Chambord by Alansart, on Flickr

*Château de Chiffre, Herault*

Chateau de Chiffre - Oliver's Travels by Oliverspostcard, on Flickr

*Château de Callian, Var*

Tour au-delà des toits by GilDays, on Flickr

*Château d'Yvoire, Savoie*

Château d'Yvoire by Diegojack, on Flickr

*Château de Tornac, Gard*

Château de Tornac by Cathryn Bedspeer, on Flickr

*Château de la Brède, Gironde*

Château de la Brède by cefran_other, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Grillemont, Indre-et-Loire*

Château de Grillemont by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de La Roche Bertault à Ciran, Indre-et-Loire*

Château de La Roche Bertault à Ciran by wally52, on Flickr

*Château à l'Ile Bouchard, Indre-et-Loire*

Château à l'Ile Bouchard by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Combreux, Loiret*

Château de Combreux by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de La Motte à Sonzay, Loiret*

Château de La Motte à Sonzay by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Salvert à Neuillé, Maine-et-Loire*

Château de Salvert à Neuillé by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Somloire, Maine-et-Loire*

Château de Somloire by wally52, on Flickr


----------



## víctor gama (Dec 30, 2009)

Imponentes e colossais. Obras divinas.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Will the beauty never end.... Fabulous!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Boisbonnard à Villeperdue, Indre-et-Loire*

Château de Boisbonnard à Villeperdue by wally52, on Flickr

*Château du Grand Châtelet à Thilouze, Indre-et-Loire*

Château du Grand Châtelet à Thilouze by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Cricqueville, Auge*

Château de cricqueville en Auge (2) by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Nessay à Saint Briac, Ille-et-Vilaine*

Château de Nessay à Saint Briac by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Robien à Quintin, Côtes-d'Armor*

Château de Robien à Quintin by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de l'Isle à Touchay, Indre*

Château de l'Isle à Touchay by wally52, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Nesles, Aisne*

Nesles (château) 8131 by markustrois, on Flickr

*Château de Dampierre, Yvelines*

Château de Dampierre by chogori20, on Flickr

*Château de Breteuil, Yvelines*

Château de Breteuil by chogori20, on Flickr

*Château de Chantilly, Oise*

Château de Chantilly by kcurrent1030, on Flickr

*Château de la Ferté-Vidame, Eure-et-Loir*

Château de la Ferté-Vidame by Scott Hortop, on Flickr

*Château Clos de Vougeot, Bourgogne*

Chateau Clos de Vougeot, Bourgogne, France by Batistini Gaston, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Wonderful updates! kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Welcome


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chinon, Indre-et-Loire*

Chinon, Loire Valley, France by Paul & Kelly, on Flickr

*Château des Ducs de Bretagne (Nantes), Loire-Atlantique*

20130730-150215-122-AEAB by Jan Willem Broekema, on Flickr

*Château de La Roche-Goyon ou Fort La Latte, Côtes d'Armor*

Château de La Roche-Goyon ou Fort La Latte by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Nessay à Saint Briac, Ille-et-Vilaine*

Château de Nessay à Saint Briac by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de la Garde Giron à Prissac, Indre*

La Garde Giron à Prissac by wally52, on Flickr

*Château du Plessis Argentré, Ille-et-Vilaine*

Château du Plessis Argentré by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Belair à Le Pertre, Ille-et-Vilaine*

Château de Belair à Le Pertre by wally52, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

These images are so romantic and beautiful they make my heart ache....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Kaysersberg, Haut-Rhin*

Donjon du Château de Kaysersberg - Haut Rhin by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Maintenon, Eure-et-Loir*

Château de Maintenon by Lucille-bs, on Flickr

*Château de Combreux, Loiret*

Château de Combreux by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Gâcogne, Bourgogne*

Château de Gâcogne by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Marcilly, Bourgogne*

Château de Marcilly by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Conros à Arpajon-sur-Cére, Cantal*

Château de Conros à Arpajon Sur Cére by wally52, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Cabrières à Compeyre, Aveyron*

Château de Cabrières à Compeyre by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Sourniac, Cantal*

Château de Sourniac by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Palmont à Fontanges, Cantal*

Château de Palmont à Fontanges by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Couzans à Antignac, Cantal*

Château de Couzans à Antignac by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Turly, Cher*

Château de Turly à St Michel de Volangis by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Boismorand à Antigny, Vienne*

Château de Boismorand à Antigny by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Montcorbin à Béruges, Vienne*

Château de Montcorbin à Béruges by wally52, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chaumont sur Loire, Centre*

Chateau de Chaumont sur Loire by Laurent Agopian, on Flickr

*Château de Valencay, Indre*

Chateau of Valencay in the Loire Valley, Indre, Centre, France by Cyrille Gibot, on Flickr

*Château d'Écouen, Val d' Oise*

Château d'Écouen, Musée National de la Renaissance by stshank, on Flickr

*Château de Vauban à Bazoches, Nièvre*

Le chateau de Vauban à Bazoches, Morvan, Nièvre, Bourgogne by ivan orsini, on Flickr

*Château de Clos de Vougeot, Bourgogne*

Château de Clos de Vougeot - Bourgogne by helberpontes, on Flickr

*Château de Châteauneuf-en-Auxois, Bourgogne*

Chateau at Châteauneuf-en-Auxois by Ilovewalking, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Teuran, Bourgogne*

Manoir de Teuran - Burgundy - Oliver's Travels 5 by Oliverspostcard, on Flickr

*Château de Lançon-Provence, Bouches-du-Rhône*

le château de Lançon-Provence by Dominique Pipet, on Flickr


le château de Lançon-Provence by Dominique Pipet, on Flickr

*Château de Vincennes, Ile-de-France*

Vincennes castle by Pierrick M, on Flickr

*Château de la Batisse (Chanonat), Puy-de-Dôme*

Château (XIII-XVIIe s.) de la Batisse, Chanonat (Puy-de-Dôme, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Curzay, Loire*

Château de Curzay by CR Courson, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Christos; what is your favourite region of France; and your favourite chateau?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ I dont know yet; there are too many Châteaux


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Fontainebleau, Ile-de-France*

The Château de Fontainebleau by Photographykilledmycamera, on Flickr

*Château de Valençay, Indre*

Château de Valençay by Henk Bekker, on Flickr

*Château de la Batisse, Puy-de-Dôme*

Château (XIII-XVIIe s.) de la Batisse, Chanonat (Puy-de-Dôme, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Chinon, Indre*

Chinon, Loire Valley, France by Paul & Kelly, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Loire*

Chenonceau Chateau, Loire Valley, France by Paul & Kelly, on Flickr

*Château de Langeais, Indre*

Chateau de Langeais (Indre) - France by Dan Guimberteau, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Stunning,, as always! kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank you all for your likes :cheers:


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> *Château de Chaumont sur Loire, Centre*
> 
> Chateau de Chaumont sur Loire by Laurent Agopian, on Flickr


I feel it's really fairy-tale-like Château


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Angers, Maine-et-Loire*

Chateau d' Angers by doublejeopardy, on Flickr

*Château de Pau, Pyrénées-Alantiques*

4617796745_4a962dca7e_b by President Heather, on Flickr

*Château de Montseveroux, Isère*

Montseveroux (Isère) by Cletus Awreetus, on Flickr

*Château de Loches, Touraine*

chateau de Loches by Micheline Canal, on Flickr

*Château de Blois, Loir-et-Cher*

Loira_2013_Blois_148 by Panic01, on Flickr


Loira_2013_Blois_146 by Panic01, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Beaumesnil, Eure*

Beaumesnil, F-27 by isamiga76, on Flickr


Beaumesnil, F-27 by isamiga76, on Flickr

*Château de Tonquédec, Côtes d'Armor*

Excursion aux châteaux de Tonquédec et Kergrist by Chti-breton, on Flickr

*Château de Montseveroux, Isère*

Montseveroux (Isère) by Cletus Awreetus, on Flickr

*Château de Ripaille (Thonon-les-Bains), Haute-Savoie*

Thonon-les-Bains (Haute-Savoie) by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de la Font-Macaire, Haute-Vienne*

IMG_0023 - Eymoutiers (87) - Château de la Font-Macaire by Lumière-du-matin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Pompignac à Loubaresse, Cantal*

Château (XIVe s.) de Pompignac à Loubaresse (Cantal, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Foix, Ariège*

Château de Foix by Salva Benlloch Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Villandry, Indre*

Untitled by Henk Bekker, on Flickr


Untitled by Henk Bekker, on Flickr

*Château de Castries, Hérault*

L'Eglise et le Château de Castries (Hérault) by andre_allegret, on Flickr

*Château de Malavieille (bassin de Lodève), Hérault*

Neck du Château de Malavieille, bassin de Lodève, Hérault by Christian Giusti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chassan à Faverolles, Cantal*

Château (XVIIIe s.) de Chassan à Faverolles (Cantal, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Bagatelle (Bois de Boulogne, Paris), Ile-de-France*

Château de Bagatelle by sftrajan, on Flickr

*Château de Challagne, Centre*

Chateau de Challagne - Central France - Loire Valley - Oliver's Travels 36 by Oliverspostcard, on Flickr

*Château de Fourchauld, Allier*

Château de Fourchauld by Doc ARVERNE 03, on Flickr

*Château de Apremont, Allier*

Le château d'Apremont sur Allier by Diegojack, on Flickr

*Fort - Château de l'Ecluse (Léaz), Ain*

Léaz (Ain) by sybarite48, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saint-Cirq-Lapopie, Midi-Pyrenees*

Untitled by Selden Vestrit, on Flickr

*Château de Evian-les-Bains, Haute-Savoie*

Evian-les-Bains (Haute-Savoie) by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Amboise, val d'Loire*

Amboise, Loire Valley, France by Paul & Kelly, on Flickr

*Château de Chassan à Faverolles, Cantal*

Château (XVIIIe s.) de Chassan à Faverolles (Cantal, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Thol (Neuville-sur-Ain), Ain*

P1080196 by ZBH01, on Flickr

*Château de Dortan, Ain*

Château (XIe au XIXe s.) de Dortan (Ain, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Pizay, Bourgogne*

Château de Pizay by Olivier Bruchez, on Flickr

*Château de Montvallat à Chaudes-Aigues, Cantal*

Château (XVIe-XVIIe s.) de Montvallat à Chaudes-Aigues (Cantal, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Pompadour, Correze*

La vie de château à Pompadour by Michele*mp, on Flickr

*Château de Pompadour, Ile-de-France*

IMG_1438 by Cooldaniellin, on Flickr

*Château de Fontainebleau, Ile-de-France*

Château de Fontainebleau by pony,, on Flickr

*Château de Jonzac, Charente-Maritime*

Jonzac, Charente Maritime: le châtelet du château. by Marie-Hélène Cingal, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Well done, Christos!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Boulogne-Sur-Mer, Pas-de-Calais*

Boulogne-Sur-Mer, France by Paul & Kelly, on Flickr

*Château de Vaux le Viconte, Ile-de-France*

Le chateau de Vaux le Viconte by Madotiol, on Flickr

*Château de Pizay, Rhône-Alpes*

Château de Pizay by Olivier Bruchez, on Flickr

*Château de Tonquédec, Côtes d'Armor*

15591 by Chti-breton, on Flickr


15579LogisEtDonjonNord by Chti-breton, on Flickr

*Château de Saint Romain, Auvergne*

Chateau de Saint Romain, Haute Loire by Scott Hortop, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Eguisheim, Haut-Rhin*

Château d'Eguisheim - Haut Rhin by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Preisch, Moselle*

Chateau de Preisch by keivi, on Flickr

*Château de Tour-en-Sologne, Loir-et-Cher*

Tour-en-Sologne (Loir-et-Cher) by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Chevreuse, Yvelines*

Château de Chevreuse (78) by **Mya Klips**, on Flickr

*Château de Montmorin, Auvergne*

Château de Montmorin (1) by Jelle Drok, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Malo, Ille-et-Vilaine*

Château de Saint-Malo by Michel Craipeau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Garde-Guérin, Lozère*

La Garde-Guérin (Lozère) by sudfrance30, on Flickr

*Château de la Tour (Les Salles-du-Gardon), Gard*

Château de la Tour, Les Salles-du-Gardon (Gard) by gunger30, on Flickr

*Château de la Brède, Gironde*

Château de la Brède by cefran_other, on Flickr

*Château de Lavison, Gironde*

Château de Lavison, Loubens, Enrte-Deux-Mers, Gironde, Aquitaine, France. by byb64, on Flickr

*Château de Ripaille (Thonon-les-Bains), Haute-Savoie*

Thonon-les-Bains (Haute-Savoie) by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Villandry, Indre*

Formal garden at Villandry by Henk Bekker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chaumont, Loire*

Château de Chamount by Fernando Cuevas, on Flickr

*Château de Suscinio, Morbihan*

Suscinio by leonlagben, on Flickr

*Château de Quéribus, Languedoc-Roussillon*

Chateau de Quéribus by SDUBROCA, on Flickr

*Château de Saint Ulrich, Haut-Rhin*

Château de Saint Ulrich - Haut Rhin by Vaxjo, on Flickr


Château de Saint Ulrich - Haut Rhin by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Long, Somme*

Château de Long by  photopade., on Flickr

*Château d'Eu, Somme*

La Ville d'Eu - Le Parc - Les Jardins du Château by jeanlouisallix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chaumont, Loire*

Château de Chamount by Fernando Cuevas, on Flickr

*Château de Tonquédec, Bretagne*

15661 by Chti-breton, on Flickr


15657 by Chti-breton, on Flickr

*Château de Saint Ulrich, Haut-Rhin*

Château de Saint Ulrich - Haut Rhin by Vaxjo, on Flickr


Château de Saint Ulrich - Haut Rhin by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Val, Cantal*

DSC_0852-1 by Flavia Costadoni, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Thank you for the continued inspiration.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Châteauneuf, Côte d'Or*

Château de Châteauneuf, Pouilly en Auxois, Côte d'OR by Pouilly en Auxois Tourisme, on Flickr


Forteresse de l'Auxois by patoche21, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, val d'Loire*

Château de Chenonceau by Fernando Cuevas, on Flickr

*Château de Jarrousset à La Chapelle d'Alagnon, Cantal*

Château (XVe-XVIIe s.) de Jarrousset à La Chapelle d'Alagnon (Cantal, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Tonquédec, Bretagne*

15670 by Chti-breton, on Flickr

*Château de Trécesson, Bretagne*

Château de Trécesson by davidrbr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Bazoches, Bourgogne*

Chateau de Bazoches, once owned by Vauban by SteveOwen52, on Flickr

*Château des Seigneurs-des-Baux, Bouches-du-Rhône*

le château de Lançon-Provence by Dominique Pipet, on Flickr

*Château - Tour de Pinet, Isère*

Tour de Pinet - Eyzin-Pinet - Isère by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Roussillon, Isère*

Château de Roussillon - Isère by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Tournon, Rhône-Alpes*

Rhône et Château de Tournon by maxrafale, on Flickr

*Château de Serve, Drôme*

Le Château de Serve by Office du Tourisme du Tournonais et de l'Hermitage, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Miolans, Savoie*

Château de Miolans by Forrest Pearson, on Flickr

*Château de Brissac, Maine-et-Loire*

Le château de Brissac se trouve à Brissac-Quincé, dans le département de Maine-et-Loire, by Micheline Canal, on Flickr

*Château de Montaigu, Meurthe-et-Moselle*

Château de Montaigu by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr

*Château de Villandry, Indre*

Château de Villandry by Henk Bekker, on Flickr

*Château de la Collaissière, Maine-et-Loire*

Château de la Collaissière à Saint Sauveur de Landemont by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Combreux, Loiret*

Château de Combreux by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Bellegarde, Loiret*

Chateau de Bellegarde Loiret (2) by gattolocos, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

What is that extension on the Chateau de Lichtenberg? Very unusual!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chenonceau, val d'Loire*

Château de Chenonceau by Steven Olmstead, on Flickr

*Château de Villedieu, Indre*

05 Chateau de Villedieu sur Indre by Infraredd, on Flickr

*Château de Bois-Morand (Antigny), Vienne*

Le Jour ni l’Heure 1328 : château de Bois-Morand, XVe-XIXe s., Antigny, Vienne, dimanche 2 septembre 2012, 18:22:24 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*Château de Tornac, Gard*

Château de Tornac by Cathryn Bedspeer, on Flickr

*Château de Beaucaire, Gard*

_DSC7194 by Marcel Musil, on Flickr

*Château de la Tour (Les Salles-du-Gardon), Gard*

Château de la Tour, Les Salles-du-Gardon (Gard) by gunger30, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Gisors, Eure*

Château de Gisors, Eure, Haute-Normandie. by  photopade., on Flickr

*Château de Beauregard, Loir-et-Cher*

Château de Beauregard by Alansart, on Flickr


Château de Beauregard by Alansart, on Flickr

*Château de Beaumarchais (Brétignole-sur-Mer), Vendée*

Chateau de Beaumarchais Brétignole sur Mer Vendée (1) by gattolocos, on Flickr

*Château de la Touche à Rocheserviére, Vendée*

Chateau de la Touche à Rocheserviére Vendée by gattolocos, on Flickr

*Château de Noirmoutier, Vendée*

030 Ile de Noirmoutier - Noirmoutier en l'Ile - Chateau de Noirmoutier by Photos et Voyages, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Baux, Gard*

004 Les Baux 10.2013 by tmikkphoto, on Flickr


003 Les Baux 10.2013 by tmikkphoto, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Touraine*

France, Touraine, Château de Chenonceau by jlfaurie, on Flickr

*Château de Chouvigny, Allier*

Chateau de Chouvigny, Allier by JenJaneS, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Privat, Allier*

Saint-privat-allier by lacabourne, on Flickr

*Château de Marèges à Liginiac, Dordogne*

chateau de Marèges à Liginiac (Dordogne) by pierrepaul43, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

openlyJane said:


> What is that extension on the Chateau de Lichtenberg? Very unusual!


And very nice too! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dans l'eau, le Château de Pierrefonds (Picardie)*

Dans l'eau, le château de Pierrefonds by Noelia Imbert, on Flickr

*Château de Corton-André, Bourgogne*

696 - Couleurs d'automne II by Huey_Chris, on Flickr

*Château de Gien, Loiret*

Gien et le pont Anne de Beaujeu enjambant la Loire by Dicksy93, on Flickr

*Château de Sully-sur-Loire, Loiret*

Château de Sully-sur-Loire - Loiret 45 by Dicksy93, on Flickr

*Château de La Ferté St.-Aubin, Loiret*

Visite du château de La Ferté St Aubin by Tireloup Two, on Flickr

*Château de Combreux, Loiret*

Château de Combreux by wally52, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Cheverny, Indre-et-Loire*

Château de Cheverny, Indre-et-Loire - FR by shoot4food, on Flickr

*Château de Beynac, Dordogne*

beynac by Matt Northam, on Flickr

*Château de Castelnaud, Dordogne*

castelnaud by Matt Northam, on Flickr

*Château de Versailles, Ile-de-France*

Chateau de Versailles, France by pierre m, on Flickr

*Château de Sassetot-le-Mauconduit, Seine-Maritime*

France, Normandie, Sassetot by jlfaurie, on Flickr

*Château de Villedieu-sur-Indre, Indre*

05 Chateau de Villedieu sur Indre by Infraredd, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> *Château de Gisors, Eure*
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7290/10823349876_fc4cd47511_b.jpg
> 
> *Château de Beauregard, Loir-et-Cher*
> ...


Ma region, Haute Normandie :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you! :cheers: 
...btw you dont need to quote all the photos, just the links is OK


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Château de Laval, Cantal*

Le Château de Laval by simonherve35, on Flickr

*Château de Beauregard, Bourgogne*

Najaarsklimtreffen LBV 2013-1.jpg by David Jonck, on Flickr

*Château de Posanges, Bourgogne*

Posanges - Le château (1440-1445) by Morio60, on Flickr


Posanges - Le château (1440-1445) by Morio60, on Flickr

*Château de Tanlay, Bourgogne*

Tanlay - Le Château by Morio60, on Flickr

*Château de Cruzille, Saône-et-Loire*

Château (XVIe-XVIIe s.) de Cruzille (Saône-et-Loire, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chantilly, Picardie*

Château de Chantilly 6-2 by [email protected], on Flickr

*Château de Chouvigny, Allier*

Chateau de Chouvigny, Allier by JenJaneS, on Flickr

*Château de Saint Romain, Auvergne*

Chateau de Saint Romain, Haute Loire by Scott Hortop, on Flickr

*Château de Salles, Auvergne*

03 St-Germain-de-Salles - Chateau de Salles 2013 by Herve_R 52, on Flickr

*Château de Seilhols, Cantal*

Château de Seilhols (Cantal, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Lamargé à Fontanges, Cantal*

Château (XVe-XVIIIe s.) de Lamargé à Fontanges (Cantal, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Val, Cantal*

Lanobre by Alain Cachat, on Flickr

*Château de Vauvenargues, Bouches-du-Rhône*

Château de Vauvenargues - Vauvenargues (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


Vauvenargues, Bouches-du-Rhône, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur, France by Stewart Leiwakabessy, on Flickr

*Château de Rajat, Isere*

Château de Rajat by Manon et Alexis photography, on Flickr

*Château d'Espeyran (Saint-Gilles), Gard*

Château d'Espeyran, Saint-Gilles by jacqueline.poggi, on Flickr

*Château de Bonaguil à Flumel, Lot-et-Garonne*

Château de Bonaguil à Flumel 89 by paspog, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again, thanks all for your likes :cheers:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ Well-deserved likes, Christos. What a thread! I follow it since the beginning :cheers: 


*Château de Lignères*, Rouillac, Poitou-Charentes


06/08/2010 par acecortinaboy, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château des Ducs de Bretagne, Loire-Atlantique*

Château des Ducs de Bretagne by Antonio Sanchez Garrido, on Flickr

*Château de Châteauneuf, Bourgogne*

Châteauneuf (ou Châteauneuf-en-Auxois) - Le château by Morio60, on Flickr

*Château de Sarzay, Indre*

Château de Sarzay by Elm Studio, on Flickr

*Château de Bonaguil à Flumel, Lot*

Château de Bonaguil à Flumel 18 by paspog, on Flickr

*Château de La Couvertoirade, Aveyron*

Ruines du Château de La Couvertoirade by Véronique Delaux, on Flickr

*Château de Ripaille, Savoie*

Ripaille by joménager, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château du Péhou, Bretagne*

Château du Péhou by MrOV3RDOSE, on Flickr

*Château de Clisson, Bretagne*

Château de Clisson by Falcon_33, on Flickr

*Château de Fontainebleau, Seine-et-Marne*

Château de Fontainebleau by Rotdenken (Jules Rigobert), on Flickr

*Château de Thol (Neuville sur Ain), Ain*

P1080196 by ZBH01, on Flickr

*Château de Fléchères à Fareins, Ain*

Château (1606-1625) de Fléchères à Fareins (Ain, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Sainte Julie (Bugey), Ain*

Château de Sainte Julie - Bugey - Ain by Vaxjo, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm thinking of a visit to Carcassonne next year.

Great thread! Very inspiring!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Bricquebec, Basse-Normandie*

Château de Bricquebec by Mister Rad, on Flickr

*Château - Fort de l'ile Saint Honorat, Alpes-Maritimes*

L'évasion by skol-louarn, on Flickr

*Château de la Touche à Rocheserviére, Vendée*

Chateau de la Touche à Rocheserviére Vendée by gattolocos, on Flickr

*Château de Vaison-la-Romaine, Vaucluse*

Cité Médiévale de Vaison-la-Romaine.Le Chateau. by vostok 91, on Flickr

*Château de Cleron, Jura*

Chateau Cléron by PhilStrat, on Flickr

*Château de Bot-Spernen, Morbihan*

Chateau de Bot-Spernen Morbihan by gattolocos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Barly, Pas-de-Calais*

Château de Barly by CrËOS Photographie, on Flickr

*Château de Rambouillet, Ile-de-France*

Château de Rambouillet, France by Jean-Paul Cerny, on Flickr

*Château de Villandry, Centre*

villandry by Matt Northam, on Flickr

*Château de Chantilly, Picardie*

Le château de Chantilly, France by sebastien.mespoulhe, on Flickr

*Château de Versailles, Ile-de-France*

Château de Versailles by JamesMcNellis, on Flickr


Château de Versailles by AindriúH, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Amazing updates, Christos! :cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Lunéville, Lorraine*

Château de Lunéville by Frédéric Bayol, on Flickr

*Chateau de Hattonchâtel, Lorraine*

Chateau de Hattonchâtel by Christian_Philippe, on Flickr

*Château de Puimartin, Dordogne*

château de Puimartin - Dordogne by estudipàmies photo, on Flickr

*Château de Marèges à Liginiac, Dordogne*

chateau de Marèges à Liginiac (Dordogne) by pierrepaul43, on Flickr

*Château de Lacypierre, Dordogne*

Chateau de Lacypierre by KathyandCharley, on Flickr

*Château de Losse, Dordogne*

Chateau de Losse by KathyandCharley, on Flickr

*Château de Biron, Dordogne*

Château de Biron by Bobrad, on Flickr


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

Page 100!!! Good work, keep going on with this thread. ;-)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Indeed! 100 pages allready and go on... :cheers:
:dance:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Always inspiring!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Troussay, Loir-et-Cher*

Untitled by Richard9191, on Flickr

*Château de Josselin, Bretagne*

IMG_6379 by Stuart Butler / Oceansurf, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire*

Chateau de Chenonceau Tours France by Fabrice.Dozias, on Flickr

*Château de Bavincourt, Nord-Pas-de-Calais*

Château de Bavincourt | Explore #234 27.11.2013 by CrËOS Photographie, on Flickr

*Château de Lunéville, Lorraine*

Château de Lunéville by Frédéric Bayol, on Flickr

*Château de Chaumont, Loir-et-Cher*

Chateau de Chaumont by ailurous, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Falaise, Normandie*

Château Guillaume le Conquérant by benoist, on Flickr


Château Guillaume le Conquérant by benoist, on Flickr

*Château d'Yvoire, Haute-Savoie*

Bon Mois de Décembre! by jaquette/Sylviane/en pointillés/very busy, on Flickr

*Château du Clos de Vougeot, Bourgogne*

Chateau du Clos de Vougeot by lenlysen, on Flickr

*Château de Maintenon, Ile-de-France*

F_Chateau de Maintenon_04 by weyerdk, on Flickr

*Château de Astros, Var*

Le château d'Astros by myvalleylil1( too busy!), on Flickr

*Château de Callian, Var*

Le château de Callian by normandie2008, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chantilly, Oise*

Château de Chantilly by Simionato!, on Flickr

*Château de Quéribus, Aude*

Queribus 0232 by agabarka, on Flickr

*Château de Falaise, Normandie*

Château Guillaume le Conquérant by benoist, on Flickr

*Château de Beynac, Dordogne*

château de Beynac by marc-weber, on Flickr

*Château de Lacypierre, Dordogne*

Chateau de Lacypierre by KathyandCharley, on Flickr

*Château de Hautefort, Dordogne*

Château de Hautefort by Bobrad, on Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

100 pages and still going strong! Thanks Christos! kay: :cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Montcoquet, Allier*

Château de Montcoquet by Doc ARVERNE 03, on Flickr


Château de Montcoquet by Doc ARVERNE 03, on Flickr

*Château de Bagnac, Haute-Vienne*

Château de Bagnac by Elm Studio, on Flickr


Château de Bagnac by Elm Studio, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Germain-de-Confolens, Vienne*

RUINS of the Château de Saint-Germain-de-Confolens (2013-07-22- (DSC_3460©ELN) by Tripod 01, on Flickr

*Château de Bois-Morand, Vienne*

Le Jour ni l’Heure 1328 : château de Bois-Morand, XVe-XIXe s., Antigny, Vienne, dimanche 2 septembre 2012, 18:22:24 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Menthon-Saint-Bernard, Savoie*

Château de Menthon-Saint-Bernard by dn & wp, on Flickr

*Château de Vizille, Isère*

Chateau de Vizille, Isere, France by makeev.semen, on Flickr


Vizille - Château Musée la révolution by Jimmywoolf Photos, on Flickr

*Château de Montseveroux, Isère*

Château de Montseveroux - Isère by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Scorbé-Clairvaux, Vienne*

Le Jour ni l’Heure 1189 : château de Scorbé-Clairvaux, XVe-XVIe et fin XVIIe s., Vienne, Poitou-Charente, dimanche 2 septembre 2012, 14:47:00 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Pierre-du-Mont, Calvados*

Château de Saint-Pierre-du-Mont (Calvados-FR) by levaletfrancois, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Parisian Girl said:


> 100 pages and still going strong! Thanks Christos! kay: :cheers2:


Welcome :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Fontainebleau, Ile-de-France*

F_Chateau_de_Fontainebleau_06 by weyerdk, on Flickr

*Château de Le Petit Trinon (Versailles), Ile-de-France*

Le Petit Trinon by jen selba, on Flickr

*Château du Colombier (St-Malo), Bretagne*

St-Malo, France 15 by PULLKATT (DEC 8 BLACK OUT), on Flickr

*Château de Saint Germain en Laye, Ile-de-France*

Chateau de Saint Germain en Laye by PatrickOlin, on Flickr

*Château de Vincennes, Ile-de-France*

Chateau de Vincennes 21 by LanguageTeaching, on Flickr


Chateau de Vincennes 18 by LanguageTeaching, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Mauvezin, Hautes-Pyrénées*

IMGP8936 Mauvezin by abor1g, on Flickr


Château de Mauvezin by pjc&co, on Flickr

*Château de Génos, Hautes-Pyrénées*

Génos, Hautes-Pyrénées: château de Génos, XIII° siècle. by Marie-Hélène Cingal, on Flickr

*Château de Ségure (Arreau), Hautes-Pyrénées*

Le Château de Ségure - Arreau by Bee.girl, on Flickr

*Château de Chailly-sur-Armançon, Bourgogne*

Chailly-sur-Armançon - Le château by Morio60, on Flickr

*Château de Châteauneuf-en-Auxois, Bourgogne*

Châteauneuf (ou Châteauneuf-en-Auxois) - Le château by Morio60, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château De Versailles, Ile-de-France*

Château De Versailles, Paris - France (89) by Bruno Piasso, on Flickr

*Château de Pinterville, Eure*

le château de Pinterville . Eure . Normandie . France by pontfire, on Flickr

*Château de Beynac, Dordogne*

Chateau de Beynac by jen&co, on Flickr

*Château de Castelnaud, Dordogne*

Chateau de Castelnaud by jen&co, on Flickr

*Château de Vésigneux, Nièvre*

Château de Vésigneux - Nièvre by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Bazoches, Nièvre*

Château de Bazoches - Nièvre by Vaxjo, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Chateau de Beynac resembles an English or Welsh castle.


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Château de Savigny-lès-Beaune*, Burgundy


20090908 Savigny-les-Beaune 091 RAW Abzug par jenspletsch, sur Flickr


20090908 Savigny-les-Beaune 092 RAW Abzug par jenspletsch, sur Flickr


Chateau de Savigny-Les-Beaune par fabvt, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Château de la Trye*, Picardy









http://www.chateaudelatrye.com/decouverte-en-images.php









http://www.chateaudelatrye.com/decouverte-en-images.php


*Château de Hercès*, between Normandy and Île-de-France


Château de Herces à Berchères-sur-Vesgres - Eure-et-Loir par Philippe_28 (maintenant sur ipernity), sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Lacoste, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur*

Lacoste by decar66, on Flickr

*Château de Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques*

Façade occidentale du château royal de Pau, Béarn, Pyrénées Atlantiques, Aquitaine, France. by byb64, on Flickr

*Château de La Noë Vicaire, Haute-Normandie*

château de La Noë Vicaire by pontfire, on Flickr

*Château de Sully-sur-Loire, Loire*

Château de SULLY-SUR-LOIRE, VALLE DEL LOIRA, FRANCIA by castillerozaldívar, on Flickr

*Château de Lavardens, Gers*

Château de Lavardens - Gers by gerscom, on Flickr

*Château de Valençay, Indre*

Untitled by Richard9191, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Château du Bousquet, Aveyron*

Le château du Bousquet by Yvan LEMEUR, on Flickr

*Château de Longpra, Rhône-Alpes*

Chateau de Longpra -HDR by Rtoodetoo, on Flickr

*Château de Virieu-sur-Bourbre, Isère*

Château (XIe au XVIIIe s.) de Virieu-sur-Bourbre (Isère, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Vallin (St-Victor-de-Cessieu), Isère*

Château (du XIVe au XVIIIe s.) de Vallin, St-Victor-de-Cessieu (Isère, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Busséol, Puy de Dôme*

Château de Busséol (Puy-de-Dôme, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Cornod, Jura*

Château de Cornod by Pays "Lacs et Petite Montagne", on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Merci beaucoup for your likes :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Bonneville, Eure*

Château de Bonneville by pontfire, on Flickr

Château de Chantilly, Picardie

France, Château de Chantilly by World Monuments Fund, on Flickr

*Château de Bourdeilles, Dordogne*

Château de Bourdeilles by thalgyur, on Flickr

*Château de Chinon, Touraine*

Chinon- le château (logis royal) by Chaufglass, on Flickr

*Château de Beaumesnil, Eure*

Château de Beaumesnil by pontfire, on Flickr

*Château de Trévarez, Bretagne*

Old French castle - Château de Trévarez (France) 2010 by Yannewvision, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chaumont, Loire*

Château de Chaumont by Richard Hedrick, on Flickr

*Château de Falaise, Loire*

Château de Falaise by Richard Hedrick, on Flickr

*Château de Beaumarchais, Vendée*

Chateau de Beaumarchais Brétignole sur Mer Vendée (1) by gattolocos, on Flickr

*Château de Gien, Loiret*

Gien by Dicksy93, on Flickr

*Château de la Valette, Loiret*

Château de la Valette by desparlsp, on Flickr

*Château de Keriolet, Finistère*

Château de Keriolet. Concarneau (Bretagne) Finistère Sud by julian brunet, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Château de Bagnols*, Beaujolais


Bagnols (le château) par Christian Mens, sur Flickr


*Château de la Roche-Guyon*, Paris region


Visitons le château de La Roche Guyon, par besopha, sur Flickr


*Château de Biron*, Aquitaine









by MOSSOT (Wikimedia)


*Château royal de Collioure*, Roussillon


Chateau Royal and hills par Picster Jimster, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Miral (Bédouès), Lozère*

Château (XIIIe-XVIIe s.) de Miral, Bédouès (Lozère, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Florac, Lozère*

Château (1652) de Florac (Lozère, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de La Baume, Lozère*

Château de La Baume: Prinsuéjols, Aubrac, Lozère, septembre 2010 by B Plessi, on Flickr

*Château de Moulis, Ariège*

Moulis (Ariège/Pyrénées) by PierreG_09, on Flickr

*Château de Kérouzéré, Bretagne*

Château de Kérouzéré - Sibiril by monmimoun, on Flickr

*Château de Crussol, Ardeche*

# KSP4 15/12/13 by larsen & co, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Murol, Puy-de-Dôme*

Château de Murol (Murol (63790), Puy-de-Dôme (63), Auvergne, France). by Emmanuel LATTES, on Flickr

*Château de la Montmarie, Puy-de-Dôme*

Château de la Montmarie (Olliergues (63880), Puy-de-Dôme (63), Auvergne, France). by Emmanuel LATTES, on Flickr


Château de la Montmarie (Olliergues (63880), Puy-de-Dôme (63), Auvergne, France). by Emmanuel LATTES, on Flickr


Château de la Montmarie (Olliergues (63880), Puy-de-Dôme (63), Auvergne, France). by Emmanuel LATTES, on Flickr

*Château de Amboise, Centre*

Amboise par un froid matin de décembre by babicka2, on Flickr


Amboise par un froid matin de décembre by babicka2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Queribus, Aude*

Queribus 0381 by agabarka, on Flickr


Queribus 0395 by agabarka, on Flickr

*Château de Thénières, Haute-Savoie*

Château de Thénières by joménager, on Flickr


Château de Thénières by joménager, on Flickr

*Château de Bagnac, Haute-Vienne*

Château de Bagnac by Elm Studio, on Flickr

*Château de la Brède, Gironde*

Château de la Brède by cefran_other, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank you again all for your likes :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saint-Aubin-le-Vertueux, Eure*

Château de Saint-Aubin-le-Vertueux by pontfire, on Flickr

*Château de Versailles, Ile-de-France*

Château de Versailles by r.monroy, on Flickr


Château de Versailles by r.monroy, on Flickr

*Château de Bijou, Ardèche*

Bijou Castle by alexander elzinga, on Flickr

*Château de Verteuil (Verteuil-sur-Charente), Charente*

Château de Verteuil - Verteuil sur Charente, France by JHJersey, on Flickr

*Château de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire*

090420_Villandry_001.jpg by WeihnachtsmannNoel, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chateau de Pierrefonds • Picardie*



















http://www.panoramio.com/photo/9630454


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11466058743/​

9556 par Saperlipopette !, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Écou à Tilques, Pas-de-Calais*

dcc4473148caa6cbc9cea7423f95d775 by Horizon_62, on Flickr

*Château de Beaulon, Charente-Maritime*

Château de Beaulon by Dawn_Loire, on Flickr

*Château de Famars, Nord*

6edde88bb008969a8a7bfb14cdb2da26 by Horizon_62, on Flickr

*Château de la Bâtie (Montceaux), Ain*

Château de la Bâtie - Montceaux - Dombes - Ain by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Flers, Normandie*

Vacances en Normandie 24 - été 2010 by Vanessa et Grégor, on Flickr

*Château de Chinon, Vienne*

Chinon - le château (tour de l'échauguette et tour de l'horloge) by Chaufglass, on Flickr

*Château de Nieul, Haute-Vienne*

Château de Nieul by monz_87, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Château de Val.Lanobre• Auvergne*











http://www.panoramio.com/photo/45474295?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Pierrefonds Castle​*







https://scontent-b-cdg.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/1525389_422727287855326_999571018_n.jpg​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Rambuillet, Ile-de-France*

CHÂTEAU DE RAMBOUILLET by Jeroen Noot, on Flickr


CHÂTEAU DE RAMBOUILLET by Jeroen Noot, on Flickr

*Château de Saumur, Val d'Loire*

Castillos del Loira IV, SAUMUR, FRANCIA by castillerozaldívar, on Flickr

*Château de la Bâtie, Ain*

Château de la Bâtie - Montceaux - Dombes - Ain by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château des Allymes, Ain*

Château des Allymes - Bugey - Ain by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Sagonne, Bourgogne*

Château de Sagonne (XIIe, XIVe, XVIIe) by Morio60, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saché, Indre-et-Loire*

Saché (Indre-et-Loire) by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Azay-le-Rideau, Centre*

0446 chateau de azay le rideau francia by Pepe Gil Paradas., on Flickr

*Château de Clisson, Loire-Atlantique*

Château de Clisson - 1520 - France by Amblipyge, on Flickr

*Château du Mont (dit commercialement "Château d'Ygrande"), Allier*

Le Jour ni l'Heure : château du Mont (1836), dit commercialement "château d'Ygrande" (hôtel), dimanche 7 octobre 2007, 13:21:50 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*Château de Chastellux (Morvan), Nièvre*

Le Jour ni l'Heure 3732 : château de Chastellux, XIe-XIXe s., Morvan, Nièvre, Nivernais, Bourgogne, mardi 13 avril 2010, 18:00:03 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*Le Château de Ruphy (Duingt), Haute-Savoie*

Duingt - Le Château de Ruphy (2011 04 12)  by filoer, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

A fantastic display! Merry Christmas.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Dree, Saône-et-Loire*

Chateau de Dree, France by markhyde480, on Flickr

*Château de Chouvigny, Allier*

Chateau de Chouvigny, Allier by JenJaneS, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-privat, Allier*

Saint-privat-allier by lacabourne, on Flickr

*Château de La Couvertoirade, Aveyron*

Ruines du Château de La Couvertoirade by Véronique Delaux, on Flickr

*La Château de Najac, Aveyron*

Najac & son château by Oribiahn, on Flickr

*Château de Cabrières, Gard*

Château de Cabrières by sudfrance30, on Flickr

*château Ducal, Uzès (Gard)*

Uzès, Uzès, château Ducal by sudfrance30, on Flickr

Merry Christmas to all - Joyeux Noël à tous :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for your likes and comments :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Château de Flers dans le Ternois, Pas-de-Calais*

Le château de Flers, dans le Ternois by Pierre Fauquembert, on Flickr

*Château de Villandry, Pays de la Loire*

DSC_0456 by k_hiding, on Flickr

*Le Château de Bazoches, Nièvre*

Le château de Bazoches by Sorenza, on Flickr

*Château de Kerambleiz à Plomelin, Bretagne*

Chateau de Kerambleiz à Plomelin, Bretagne, Castle Kerambleiz in Brittany, France by Gene Yall, on Flickr

*Château de Cazeneuve, Landes*

Chateau de Cazeneuve by SebastienToulouse, on Flickr

*Château de la Foret, Vendée*

Chateau de la Foret by Rob-D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Galleville, Seine-Maritime*

Propriété dans l'environnement du Château de Galleville sur la commune de Doudeville (76) by pedro1918, on Flickr

*Château de Pierreclos, Saône-et-Loire*

Château de Pierreclos by babicka2, on Flickr

*Château de Pesteils, Auvergne*

Château de Pesteils by Ulli J., on Flickr

*Château de Sedaiges, Auvergne*

CANTAL .Château de Sedaiges by cumin12, on Flickr

*Château de Lignan sur Orb, Hérault*

le château de Lignan sur Orb by Les ICK en Tricastin, on Flickr

*Le Château des Huguenots à Beuvreuil, Seine Maritime*

Le Château des Huguenots à Beuvreuil - Seine Maritime by Philippe_28, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire*

Château de Chenonceau by proper dave, on Flickr

*Château de Pesteil, Cantal*

Château de Pesteil by Jean-Pierre Bajart, on Flickr


Château de Pesteil by Jean-Pierre Bajart, on Flickr

*Chatêau de Angers, val d'Loire*

Chatêau de ANGERS 1, Valle del Loira VII, FRANCIA by castillerozaldívar, on Flickr

*Château de Palluau, Vendée*

Château de Palluau by HimalAnda, on Flickr

*Château de Chamarande, Essonne*

Château (XVIIe s.) de Chamarande (Essonne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Cordelles, Rhône*

Chateau de Cordelles en beaujolais by David Chanrion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Losse, Dordogne*

IMG_9320_DxO by (ray9) ;o), on Flickr

*Château de la Hunaudaye, Bretagne*

Bretagne day 12 - château de la Hunaudaye by _Kriebel_, on Flickr

*Château de la Droitière (Mauves sur Loire), Loire-Atlantique*

Chateau de la Droitière - Mauves sur Loire by Olivier CABARET, on Flickr

*Château de Foix, Ariège*

Castillo de Foix by guillenperez, on Flickr

*Château de Montessus, Bourgogne*

Château de Montessus by Martin M. Miles (gone for a walk), on Flickr

*Château de Dompierre-sur-Authie (Somme), Picardie*

Dompierre-sur-Authie (80) by pedro1918, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Beaumont, Isère*

Le Château de Beaumont by Cary Greisch, on Flickr

*Château de Vizille, Isère*

Chateau de Vizille by Julien Ambrosiano, on Flickr


grenoble_2_139 by OurTravelPics.com, on Flickr

*Château de Virieu-sur-Bourbre (Terres Froides), Isère*

Château (du XIe au XVIIIe s.) de Virieu-sur-Bourbre, Terres Froides (Isère, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Bon Repos (Jarrie), Isère*

Château de Bon Repos à Haute-Jarrie by beaucherjp, on Flickr

*Château du Carre, Isère*

Petit château près de Grenoble by Michele*mp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Bûzet, Lot-et-Garonne*

Château de Bûzet by Jonas Raphael, on Flickr

*Château de Naye (Sucé-sur-Erdre), Loire-Atlantique*

Chateau de Naye Sucé-sur-Erdre Loire-Atlantique by gattolocos, on Flickr

*Château de Fougeres, Ille-et-Vilaine*

Chateau de fougeres by philippe MANGUIN photographies, on Flickr

*Château-sur-Epte, Haute-Normandie*

Château-sur-Epte by pontfire, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Jean-de-Buèges, Hérault*

Untitled by Matthieu.A, on Flickr

*Château de Castelnau, Lot*

Château de Castelnau du Lot by Mag Boiss, on Flickr

Happy New Year - Bonne Anneé à tous :cheers:


----------



## thetweetest (Jan 2, 2014)

*Anyone know Château Feodel? ..spelling probably wrong.*

The castle was once owned by my great grandfather Thomas Huss. I would love more info and pics.
I have a pic of the castle but cant load on here.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Valbonnais, Isère*

Château (XVIIe & XIXe s.) de Valbonnais (Isère, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Manuel de Locatel (Albertville), Savoie*

château de Manuel de Locatel by marie_mi, on Flickr

*Château du Procureur, Gironde*

[Urbex] - Château du Procureur by florent_devauchel, on Flickr

*Château de Miolans (Albertville), Savoie*

Albertville Area, Miolans Castle by Bernard in the Alps, on Flickr

*Château de Faverges, Haute-Savoie*

Château de Faverges, Faverges, Haute-Savoie, Rhône-Alpes, France. by byb64 (en voyage jusqu'au début août )), on Flickr

*Le Château de Touffou, Vienne*

Bonnes (86) - France by sebplanet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks all for your likes ...again :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

So much beauty & romance. Thank-you!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ :cheers1:

*Château de Locqueran Audiérne, Finistére*

Chateau de Locqueran Audiérne (1) by gattolocos, on Flickr

*Château des comtes de Champagne (Chaumont), Haute-Marne*

Ancien château des comtes de Champagne, actuellement palais de justice, Chaumont (Haute-Marne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château - fort de la Haute Vallée de Chevreuse, Ile-de-France*

Regard vers l'horizon by J-BD, on Flickr

*Château de Lanroz, Finistére*

Manoir de Lanroz by http://www.fhuin.be, on Flickr

*Château de Cirey-sur-Blaise, Haute-Marne*

Château (XVIIe-XVIIIe s.) de Cirey-sur-Blaise (Haute-Marne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


château de Cirey sur Blaise by LaurPhil, on Flickr

*Château de Pierrefonds, Picardie*

Château de Pierrefonds by TheAdventuresOf19, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

thetweetest said:


> The castle was once owned by my great grandfather Thomas Huss. I would love more info and pics.
> I have a pic of the castle but cant load on here.


Hi, château féodal means feudal castle.

Does the *Château de la Sône* look like the one in your picture ?



christos-greece said:


> *Chateau de La Sône, Isère*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Château de la Sône par cplms38, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vez, Picardie*

Château de Vez by Arnold Metselaar, on Flickr

*Château de Pesteils, Cantal*

Château de Pesteils by Office de Tourisme du Carlades, on Flickr

*Château de Val, Cantal*

IMG_4057.CR2 by eurotriptips, on Flickr

*Château de Apremont, Allier*

Château d' Apremont by Diegojack, on Flickr[/QUOTE]

*Château de Vault de Lugny, Bourgogne*

Chateau de Vault de Lugny by Maris*, on Flickr

*Château de Lichtenberg, Alsace*

Lichtenberg - Château de Lichtenberg by Sam Nimitz, on Flickr

*Château du Roi à Saint-Emilion, Gironde*

Château du Roi à Saint-Emilion by kristobalite, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire*

...Château de Chenonceau... by fredf34, on Flickr

*Château de Cassis, Bouches-du-Rhône*

le chateau by feelnoxx, on Flickr

*Château de Fléville, Meurthe-et-Moselle*

Château de Fléville - Adt54 by Meurthe & Moselle Tourisme, on Flickr

*Château de Bernstein, Vosges*

Schewiller à Dambach-la-Ville by soda jerk for life, on Flickr

*Château de Ray, Haute-Saône*

Château de Ray by negundo70, on Flickr

*Château médiéval de Oricourt, Haute-Saône*

Château médiéval d'Oricourt by crËOS, on Flickr

*Château de Vaire-le-Grand, Doubs*

Le Jour ni l'Heure 4657 : château de Vaire-le-Grand, 1713, Vaire-Arcier, Doubs, France-Comté, vendredi 23 avril 2010, 15:23:54 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The Chateau de Oricourt is quite special and very charming.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saint-Aubin-le-Vertueux, Haute-Normandie*

Château de Saint-Aubin-le-Vertueux by pontfire, on Flickr

*Château de Versailles, Ile-de-France*

Château de Versailles by builtfences, on Flickr


Château de Versailles by builtfences, on Flickr

*Château de Malmaison, Ile-de-France*

Château de Malmaison by SMP_Photoluvr, on Flickr

*Château de Bourbilly, Côte d'Or*

Château de Bourbilly - Côte d'Or by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Savigny-lès-Beaune, Bourgogne*

The Château de Savigny-lès-Beaune by philhaber, on Flickr

*Château de Branféré, Morbihan*

Château de Branféré by Ulli J., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Balleroy, Normandie*

Château de Balleroy. by GaetanZFSHN, on Flickr

*Le Château de Moulineaux ou Château de Robert-le-Diable, Seine-Maritime*

Le Château de Moulineaux ou Château de Robert-le-Diable - Seine-Maritime by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Thoury, Allier*

Château de Thoury by Martin M. Miles, on Flickr

*Château du Creux (vallée de l'Aumance, Vallon-en-Sully), Allier*

Le Jour ni l'Heure : château du Creux (1775-1785, Martial Fouacier, arch.), vallée de l'Aumance, Vallon-en-Sully, Allier, samedi 6 octobre 2007, 12:42:32 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*Château de Saumane, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur*

Chateau de Saumane by Philheckel, on Flickr

*Château - fort de Mallin (Villemoirieu, Isle Crémieu), Isère*

Maison forte de Mallin - Villemoirieu - Isle Crémieu - Isère by Vaxjo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As usually thanks for your likes


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Château d'Amboise • Centre*




























http://www.panoramio.com/photo/55094067


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Morestel, Isère*

Donjon du château de Morestel - Isère by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Langeais, Indre-et-Loire*

Château de Langeais - Indre-et-Loire by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Beynac-et-Cazenac, Dordogne*

château de Beynac-et-Cazenac by Olivier.Thirion , on Flickr

*Château de Sercy, Bourgogne*

Château de Sercy by Jean NICOLET, on Flickr

*Château de Messey-sur-Grosne, Bourgogne*

Château de Messey-sur-Grosne by Jean NICOLET, on Flickr

*Château de Drouille, Haute-Vienne*

Château de Drouille - Haute Vienne by Vaxjo, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Amazing thread!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château - Fort de Brégançon, Var*

Du côté de Fort de Brégançon-2 by Olix80, on Flickr


Fort de Brégançon by Olix80, on Flickr

*Château de Fayrac, Dordogne*

CHATEAU_DE_FAYRAC by Kaabal, on Flickr

*Château de Bermicourt, Nord-Pas-de-Calais*

Château de Bermicourt by CrËOS Photographie, on Flickr

*Château de la Gascherie sur l'Erdre, Loire-Atlantique*

Chateau de la Gascherie sur l'Erdre by laurentp_ap, on Flickr

*Château de la Renaissance, Haute-Garonne*

Le château Renaissance de Saint-Élix. by Claudia Sc., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chambord.Loir-et-Cher*














































http://www.panoramio.com/photo/33730482


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château - Tour de Ganne, Ile-de-France*

Tour-de-Ganne by Corentin Foucaut, on Flickr

*Château de Carrouges, Orne*

61 - Château médiéval de Carrouges by Nadine.Dvx, on Flickr

*Château de Montpoupon, Indre-et-Loire*

Château de Montpoupon by Michel Craipeau, on Flickr

*Château de Malmaison, Ile-de-France*

Chateau de Malmaison by mingfoto34, on Flickr

*Château de Serrant, Normandie*

P1140481 Château de Serrant (1024x576) by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de Cunault, Normandie*

P1140322 Château de Cunault (1024x576) by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Château de Chenonceaux.Francueil• Centre*









































































http://www.panoramio.com/photo/47435934


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Fontainebleau, Ile-de-France*

Château de Fontainebleau - Fontainebleau (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr


Château de Fontainebleau - Fontainebleau (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr

*Château de Champs-sur-Marne, Seine-et-Marne*

Parc Château Domaine Jardin de Champs-sur-Marne – Seine-et-Marne 77 – Très belle Ballade Promenade Randonnée combinée avec le très grand Parc voisin de Noisiel – Île-de-France - patrimoine artistique, esprit et de la culture classique français, maison d by tamycoladelyves, on Flickr

*Château de Rilly-sur-Loire, Loir-et-Cher*

Château de Rilly sur Loire by babicka2, on Flickr

*Château de la Montmarie, Puy-de-Dôme*

Château de la Montmarie (Olliergues (63880), Puy-de-Dôme (63), Auvergne, France). by Emmanuel LATTES, on Flickr

*Château de Montcoquet, Allier*

Château de Montcoquet by Doc ARVERNE, on Flickr

*Château de Portes, Auvergne*

chateau de Portes NB PL by flockart photos, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Château d'Hardelot.Condette• Nord-Pas-de-Calais*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/36104141


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous updates - as ever!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Combreux, Centre*

Château de Combreux by Patrick Verhaeghe, on Flickr

*Château de Usse, Centre*

Chateau de Usse by George_Reader 200,000 views -Thanks to all!!, on Flickr

*Château de Maulmont, Auvergne*

Auvergne_045 by eurotriptips, on Flickr

*Château de Chouvigny, Allier*

Château de Chouvigny (1) by marc1961be, on Flickr

*Château de Bresse sur Grosne, Bourgogne*

Chateau de Bresse sur Grosne (71) by Christophe Le Tellier, on Flickr

*Château d'Hyères, Var*

La tour est des ruines du château d'Hyères by styeb, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Château de Bénouville*, built by Claude Nicolas Ledoux in Bénouville, Normandy


Bénouville 3 par cbcb316, sur Flickr


Bénouville 220 par cbcb316, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Château de Serre - Porche.Abzac• Poitou-Charentes*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/22041247?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Anjony, Auvergne*

Tournemire - Château d'Anjony by Morio60, on Flickr

*Château de la Rochecourbon, Charente-Maritime*

Château de la Rochecourbon by Lomyre, on Flickr

*Château de Javarzay, Deux-Sèvres*

Château de Javarzay - Deux-Sèvres by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Cherveux, Charente*

Château de Cherveux by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Chitré à Vouneuil sur Vienne, Charente*

Château de Chitré à Vouneuil sur Vienne by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Pierre-de-Bresse, Saône-et-Loire*

Château de Pierre-de-Bresse by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again thanks for your likes and your photos


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Cazeneuve à Aquitaine, Gironde*

Chateau de Cazeneuve in Aquitaine, France (14) by urbadhabits, on Flickr

*Château de Thibault à Termes d'Armagnac, Gers*

Château de Thibault in Termes d'Armagnac, France (30) by urbadhabits, on Flickr

*Château de Luynes, Indre-et-Loire*

Luynes (Indre-et-Loire) by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Chantilly, Oise*

Le château de Chantilly [Explored] by Paul SKG, on Flickr

*Le Château de Ruphy, Haute-Savoie*

Le Château de Ruphy sur le Lac d'Annecy vu depuis le Belvédère du Bois des Hêtres, près de Rovagny (2013-08-12 -06) by Cary Greisch, on Flickr

*Château de la Caze, Lozère*

Chateau de la Caze by Rhys OJ, on Flickr

*Château de Bourbilly, Bourgogne*

Château de Bourbilly (XIVe) by Morio60, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château du Girsberg en Ribeauvillé, Alsace*

Château du Girsberg / Ribeauvillé / Alsace / Vosges por zzapback, no Flickr

*Château de Leynes, Saône-et-Loire*

Château (XIVe-XVIIIe s.) de Chasselas (Saône-et-Loire, France) por Denis Trente-Huittessan, no Flickr

*Château de Chevignes à Davayé, Saône-et-Loire*

Château (XVIIe s.) de Chevignes à Davayé (Saône-et-Loire, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château du Guildo, Bretagne*

Château du Guildo by Oric1, on Flickr

*Château de Vaux le Vicomte, Seine-et-Marne*

Château de Vaux le Vicomte by stshank, on Flickr

*Château de Condemine à Charnay-lès-Mâcon, Saône-et-Loire*

Château (XVIIIe-XIXe s.) de Condemine à Charnay-lès-Mâcon (Saône-et-Loire, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Châtillon-en-Bazois, Bourgogne*

Bocage Nivernais by cheybervert, on Flickr

*Château de Fayrac, Dordogne*

Château de Fayrac by Jean Marie Bailly, on Flickr

*Château de la Motte-Sonzay, Indre-et-Loire*

Château de la Motte-Sonzay - Indre-et-Loire by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Tuboeuf, Orne*

Château de Tuboeuf - Orne by Philippe_28, on Flickr[/QUOTE]

*Château de Fontainebleau, Seine-et-Marne*

Château de Fontainebleau, Seine-et-Marne, Île de France (© Gavin Hellier/Alamy) © (Bing France) by dietrichmduke, on Flickr

*Château de Pompadour, Corrèze*

IMG_0174 - Château de Pompadour (19) by Lumière-du-matin, on Flickr

*Château de Coussac-Bonneval, Corrèze*

Château de Coussac-Bonneval by exxonz2013, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* CHATEAU DE SANTENY. Ile-de-france *






































































































http://www.1001salles.com/mariage/CHATEAU-DE-SANTENY.aspx


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

off topic post / not a château


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Château de Rambures*, Picardy.


Chateau de Rambures 03 par ash*ley, sur Flickr


Rambures par Mimi la praline, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chateau de Chambord*




































































































https://www.facebook.com/domainenationaldechambord


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Pont Rilly, Normandie*

Chateau de Pont Rilly by davidpemberton78, on Flickr

*Château de Foix, Ariège*

Château de Foix by Meleah Reardon, on Flickr

*Château de la Riviere, Normandie*

Chateau de la Riviere by davidpemberton78, on Flickr

*Le Château de Rosières à Saint Seine sur Vingeanne, Bourgogne*

Le Château de Rosières à Saint Seine sur Vingeanne by Assia_R اسيا, on Flickr

*Château d'Epoisse, Bourgogne*

IMG_9411_12_13 by xsalto, on Flickr

*Château de Langle, Lot*

Chateau de Langle - DSCN4214 by Marcel Musil, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Château de Saint-Germain-en-Laye*, Île-de-France


Castillo de Saint Germain en Laye - Francia 1 par ozelui094, sur Flickr


Château de St Germain en Laye! par tamycoladelyves, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Guise, Aisne*

Guise (Aisne) by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Chamarande, Essonne*

Chamarande by FranekN, on Flickr

*Château de Langeais, Indre*

Chateau de Langeais (Indre) - France by Dan Guimberteau, on Flickr

*Château de Versailles, Ile-de-France*

Chateau Versailles, France by PIERRE LECLERC PHOTO, on Flickr

*Château de Volkrange, Lorraine*

Château de Volkrange by Luckyquebec, on Flickr

*Château de Brandois, Vendée*

Château de Brandois by 125th f8, on Flickr

*Château de Chaumont, Dordogne*

Chateau de Chaumont by agabarka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Château de Pibrac, Haute Garonne*

Le château de Pibrac (Haute Garonne, 31)-6 by  Christophe-RAMOS, on Flickr

*Château de Saint Nicolas de la Grave, Tarn et Garonne*

Château de Saint Nicolas de la Grave - Tarn et Garonne by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de St Projet dit "de la Reine Margot", Tarn-et-Garonne*

Château (fin XIIIe-XVIIIe s.) de St Projet dit "de la Reine Margot" (Tarn-et-Garonne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Fonlongue, Tarn-et-Garonne*

Château de Fonlongue by pierre ballaran, on Flickr

*Le Château de Goudourville, Tarn-et-Garonne*

Le Château de Goudourville by cc49, on Flickr

*Château de Montal, Lot*

Château de Montal by Morio60, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Cagnes-sur-Mer, Alpes-Maritimes*

Haut de Cagnes Château Grimaldi Côte d'Azur France by HSSand, on Flickr

*Château de Cassis, Bouches-du-Rhône*

Le Château, Cassis by jacqueline.poggi, on Flickr

*Château de If (Marseille), Bouches-du-Rhône*

Château d'If on our way to Notre-Dame-de-la-Garde by Yvon from Ottawa, on Flickr

*Château de Vendôme, Aix-en-Provence (Bouches-du-Rhône)*

Pavillon Vendôme, Aix-en-Provence by jacqueline.poggi, on Flickr

*Le Château de Mallemort, Bouches-du-Rhône*

le château de Mallemort by Dominique Pipet, on Flickr

*Château des Baux de Provence, Bouches-du-Rhône*

Château des Baux de Provence by Iamericat, on Flickr

*Château d'Espeyran (Saint-Gilles), Gard*

Château d'Espeyran, Saint-Gilles by jacqueline.poggi, on Flickr

*Château de Aigues-Mortes, Gard*

Chateau d'Aigues Mortes by Flausset, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Château d'Hautefort • Aquitaine*
































































http://www.panoramio.com/photo/40614045


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Roussillon, Isère*

Château de Roussillon - Isère by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Branféré, Morbihan*

Château de Branféré by Ulli J., on Flickr

*Château de Rouville à Malesherbes, Loiret*

Château de Rouville à Malesherbes by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Rouville à Malesherbes, Loiret*

Château de Rouville à Malesherbes by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Dampierre, Calvados*

Château de Dampierre (3) by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Cricqueville en Auge, Calvados*

Château de cricqueville en Auge (2) by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Nessay à Saint Briac, Ille-et-Vilaine*

Château de Nessay à Saint Briac by wally52, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de La Roche Jagu, Bretagne*

Chateau de La Roche Jagu by rasquelfr, on Flickr

*Château de Montellier (Dombes), Ain*

Ain - Dombes - Château Le Montellier by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de la Redortiere, Charente*

Chateau de la Redortiere. by Jon Shave, on Flickr

*Château de Villebon, Eure-et-Loir*

Château de Villebon - Eure-et-Loir by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Le Château des Tourelles, Haute-Normandie*

Le château des Tourelles et le Vieux moulin  by didier95, on Flickr

*Château de Peyrepertuse, Aude*

Chateau de Peyrepertuse by stayinwales, on Flickr

*Château de le Plessis-Bourré, Centre*

Le chateau de le Plessis-Bourré (II) by Quim Bahí, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Lovely!


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Château de Creully.Calvados*














































https://www.facebook.com/ChateauDeF...3815582327587/640246642684479/?type=3&theater


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de La Clayette, Saône-et-Loire*

Château (XIVe-XIXe s.) de La Clayette (Saône-et-Loire, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Tilloloy, Picardie*

Tilloloy - Le château (XVIIe), classé MH by Morio60, on Flickr

*Château de Chantilly, Picardie*

Château de Chantilly - Musée Condé - Façade coté Jardin Anglais by Morio60, on Flickr

*Château de Limargue, Lot*

Autoire - Château de Limargue by Morio60, on Flickr

*Château de Toufou, Vienne*

30072010-L1007500.jpg by Laurent Agopian, on Flickr

*Château de Gaillon, Eure*

Gaillon 27 by alaindevisme, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Château de Pau*














































https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...926.1073741828.443815582327587&type=3&theater


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks again for your photos (boyshow) and for your likes :cheers:


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chateau d'Aiguinas• Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur*



















http://www.panoramio.com/photo/41599884


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Pont Rilly, Normandie*

Chateau de Pont Rilly by davidpemberton78, on Flickr

*Château de Foix, Ariège*

Château de Foix by Meleah Reardon, on Flickr

*Château de la Riviere, Normandie*

Chateau de la Riviere by davidpemberton78, on Flickr

*Le Château de Rosières à Saint Seine sur Vingeanne, Bourgogne*

Le Château de Rosières à Saint Seine sur Vingeanne by Assia_R اسيا, on Flickr

*Château d'Epoisse, Bourgogne*

IMG_9411_12_13 by xsalto, on Flickr

*Château de Langle, Lot*

Chateau de Langle - DSCN4214 by Marcel Musil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Villandry, Loire*

093/365 - Château de Villandry by xamiku*, on Flickr

*Château de Coucy, Aisne*

Logis seigneurial - Château de Coucy - Aisne by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Beynac, Dordogne*

Château de Beyna, Beynac, France by Laurel Casjens, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire*

雪儂梭堡Château de Chenonceau（2013-02-10）05_.jpg by helldeath, on Flickr

*Château de Rambures, Somme*

Château de Rambures - Somme by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Compiègne, Picardie*

Château de Compiègne - Cour d'honneur by Morio60, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Pizay, Bourgogne*

Château de Pizay by Olivier Bruchez, on Flickr

*Château de Montvallat à Chaudes-Aigues, Cantal*

Château (XVIe-XVIIe s.) de Montvallat à Chaudes-Aigues (Cantal, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Pompadour, Correze*

La vie de château à Pompadour by Michele*mp, on Flickr

*Château de Pompadour, Ile-de-France*

IMG_1438 by Cooldaniellin, on Flickr

*Château de Fontainebleau, Ile-de-France*

Château de Fontainebleau by pony,, on Flickr

*Château de Jonzac, Charente-Maritime*

Jonzac, Charente Maritime: le châtelet du château. by Marie-Hélène Cingal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Taussac, Aveyron*

Château de Taussac by cgeourjon, on Flickr

*Le Château de Courances, Ile-de-France*

Le Château de Courances, France by jpcerny, on Flickr

*Château de la Hunaudaye, Bretagne*

Le Château de la Hunaudaye, Bretagne, France by jpcerny, on Flickr

*Château de la Houssaye, Mayenne*

Château de la Houssaye by guilminou, on Flickr

*Château de Haroué, Meurthe-et-Moselle*

Château de Haroué- Brice Defaux - Adt54 (2) by Meurthe & Moselle Tourisme, on Flickr

*Château de Fléville, Meurthe-et-Moselle*

Château de Fléville - Adt54 by Meurthe & Moselle Tourisme, on Flickr

*Château de Moncel - Jarny, Meurthe-et-Moselle*

Le château de Moncel - Jarny by Jean Bal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Château de Losse, Dordogne*

Le Chateau de Losse, Perigord Dordogne, France by EnglishGirlAbroad, on Flickr

*Château de Durfort, Aude*

Chateau de Durfort by Photograferry, on Flickr

*Chateau de Puymartin, Dordogne*

"Chateau de PUYMARTIN" by (ray9) ;o), on Flickr

*Château de Grignan, Drôme*

Château de Grignan, Drôme by md-pierru, on Flickr

*Château du Dauphin, Auvergne*

2011_08_28_0304 by Olivier_1954, on Flickr

*Château de Sourniac, Cantal*

Château de Sourniac by wally52, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Château de Saissac*
































































https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...971.1073741834.443815582327587&type=3&theater


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Such an irrepressibly romantic thread.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Boyshow said:


> Beautiful! good job christos-greece


Welcome and thanks :cheers:


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Château et Jardins de Villandry*



























































































https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.163534487034973.53230.163534340368321&type=3


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Acquigny sous la neige, Haute-Normandie*

le château d'Acquigny sous la neige  by pontfire, on Flickr

*Château de Saint Evroult de Montfort, Normandie*

The Chateau, Saint Evroult de Montfort, Orne, Normandy, France 265 by kerrie2469 if I only had more time....so busy, on Flickr

*Château de Beynac, Dordogne*

Contre plongée sur le château de Beynac (24) by montestier, on Flickr

*Le Château d'Apremont, Pays de la Loire*

Le Chateau , vu de la ville d'Apremont ,. by Barnie76 ,, on Flickr

*Château de Montvéran à Culoz (Bugey, Ain), Rhône-Alpes*

Tours & échauguette de Montvéran by thomaspollin, on Flickr

*Château de Sourniac, Auvergne*

Château de Sourniac by wally52, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Château de La Roche, Loire*

Le Château de La Roche 30727_DxO by photostudio63 photographe clermont ferrand, on Flickr

*Château de Cieurac, Lot*

Château de Cieurac by dprezat, on Flickr

*Château de Fayrac, Dordogne*

Château de Fayrac by dprezat, on Flickr

*Château de Beynac, Dordogne*

Château de Beynac by dprezat, on Flickr


Château de Beynac by dprezat, on Flickr

*Château de Fénelon, Dordogne*

Château de Fénelon by dprezat, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Château Saint-Ulrich-Alsace*























































http://structurae.info/structures/data/index.cfm?id=s0028030


----------



## greekalmost (Jan 28, 2012)

Nice , plan to go there this year!:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Bois-Morand (Antigny), Vienne*

Le Jour ni l’Heure 1328 : château de Bois-Morand, XVe-XIXe s., Antigny, Vienne, dimanche 2 septembre 2012, 18:22:24 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*Château de Tornac, Gard*

Château de Tornac by Cathryn Bedspeer, on Flickr

*Château de Beaucaire, Gard*

_DSC7194 by Marcel Musil, on Flickr

*Château de la Tour (Les Salles-du-Gardon), Gard*

Château de la Tour, Les Salles-du-Gardon (Gard) by gunger30, on Flickr

*Château de Beauregard, Loir-et-Cher*

Château de Beauregard by Alansart, on Flickr

*Château de Beaumarchais (Brétignole-sur-Mer), Vendée*

Chateau de Beaumarchais Brétignole sur Mer Vendée (1) by gattolocos, on Flickr

*Château de la Touche à Rocheserviére, Vendée*

Chateau de la Touche à Rocheserviére Vendée by gattolocos, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chateau de Grignan• Rhône-Alpes*



















http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl..._photo_id=5144015&order=date_desc&user=158799


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Pompignac à Loubaresse, Cantal*

Château (XIVe s.) de Pompignac à Loubaresse (Cantal, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Foix, Ariège*

Château de Foix by Salva Benlloch Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Villandry, Indre*

Untitled by Henk Bekker, on Flickr


Untitled by Henk Bekker, on Flickr

*Château de Castries, Hérault*

L'Eglise et le Château de Castries (Hérault) by andre_allegret, on Flickr

*Château de Malavieille (bassin de Lodève), Hérault*

Neck du Château de Malavieille, bassin de Lodève, Hérault by Christian Giusti, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Château d'Ussé*, Loire Valley


Chateau D'Ussé par 1982Chris911 (Thank you 2.500.000 Times), sur Flickr


*Château de Pirou*, Normandy


Château de Pirou par riri 52, sur Flickr


Château de Pirou par riri 52, sur Flickr


Château de Pirou par riri 52, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chateau de Kerjean.Saint-Vougay• Bretagne*




























http://www.panoramio.com/photo/1999276?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vieux Château de Montluçon, Allier*

Vieux Château à Montluçon by Gégé 66, on Flickr

*Château de la Rochepot, Bourgogne*

Château de La Rochepot by PBY, on Flickr

*Château de Marqueyssac, Dordogne*

Vers le château de Marqueyssac by Flikkesteph, on Flickr

*Château de Ray-sur-Saône, Haute-Saône*

Château de Ray-sur-Saône by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Montpoupon, Indre-et-Loire*

Château de Montpoupon by Michel Craipeau, on Flickr

*Château de Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques*

_HIP0911-1 by capdevielle.philippe, on Flickr

*Château de Rouville à Malesherbes, Loiret*

Château de Rouville à Malesherbes by wally52, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Château de Franqueville• Aquitaine*




























http://www.panoramio.com/photo/41036141?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Nitray, Cher*

Château de Nitray by machiavelliBE, on Flickr

*Château de Montsoreau, Loire*

Montsoreau by machiavelliBE, on Flickr

*Château de Coudray Montpensier (Seuilly), Vienne*

Seuilly by machiavelliBE, on Flickr

*Château de Peyrelade, Aveyron*

Château de Peyrelade by Ronan Smits, on Flickr

*Château de la Motte-Glain, Loire-Atlantique*

Chateau de la Motte-Glain Loire-Atlantique (3) by gattolocos, on Flickr

*Château de Kerouzéré, Finistère*

Chateau de Kerouzéré Finistère by gattolocos, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Château de la Roche-Jagu*, Brittany


Chateau de la Roche Jagu par Nicolas Lannuzel, sur Flickr


*Château de Nacqueville*, Normandy










by Pierrestz (Wikimedia)


My new house par Greg 50, sur Flickr


*Château de Nieul*, Limousin


Chateau de Nieul par LEPOLAU2008, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Château-Arnoux-Saint-Auban • Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur*





































http://www.panoramio.com/photo/50911715


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks again for your photos :cheers:


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Carcassonne*









http://www.danko.ru/dankoASPX/media/tours/France/NY_Medieval%20France_from_Barcelona/1-1.jpg​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Roquetaillade- Château • Aquitaine*





































http://www.panoramio.com/photo/57185559


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I must visit Carcassonne.


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Broye (Saône-et-Loire)









Dournazac (Haute-Vienne)









Chateau la Bourbansais (Ille-et-Vilaine)







*​


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Dournazac (Haute-Vienne)









Saint-Priest-Taurion (Haute-Vienne)









Le Dorat (Haute-Vienne)







*​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Véretz, Indre-et-Loire*

Véretz (Indre-et-Loire) by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Ducey, Manche*

Chateau de Ducey by davidpemberton78, on Flickr

*Château de Brissac, Loire*

P9030344 by Ursusrogers, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Fargeau, Bourgogne*

IMG_7598_90_91 by xsalto, on Flickr

*Château de Monbazillac, Dordogne*

Château de Monbazillac by paysbergerac, on Flickr

*Château de Biron, Dordogne*

Château de Biron by paysbergerac, on Flickr

*Château d'Ozenay, Saône-et-Loire*

Château d'Ozenay - Saône et Loire by Vaxjo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Roquetaillade- Château • Aquitaine*














































http://www.panoramio.com/photo/33087250


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Châteauneuf, Cote d'Or*

Chateau de Chateauneuf by Lilite_, on Flickr

*Château de Châteauneuf en Auxois, Bourgogne*

Douce France by patoche21, on Flickr

*Château de Calan Saint-Quay Portrieux, Cotes-d'Armor*

Chateau de Calan Saint-Quay Portrieux (19iéme siécle) Cotes-d'Armor by gattolocos, on Flickr

*Château de Montpoupon, val d'Loire*

Val de Loire 4 / Château de Montpoupon Castle by PULLKATT I'M BACK, on Flickr

*Château de Campagne, Dordogne*

Chateau de Campagne Dordogne by gattolocos, on Flickr

*Château de Marqueyssac, Dordogne*

Le Château (Jardins de Marqueyssac - Dordogne) by Artwolf_fr, on Flickr

*Château de Tanlay, Bourgogne*

Tanlay - Le Château by Morio60, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Château de Tournon•Rhône-Alpes*





































http://www.panoramio.com/photo/39858615


----------



## montjoye (Feb 21, 2012)

Château et Tour de Montlhéry - Castle and Tower of Monthléry











Petit Château de Sceaux - Little Castle of Sceaux









Château de Cherveux - Castle of Cherveux









Château de Loches - Castle of Loches









Château d'Ecouen - Musée de la Renaissance


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Le Château de la Perrière• Pays de la Loire*










*Le Chateau de la Garde à Avrillé*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/14846559?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château du Clos Lucé (Amboise), Indre-et-Loire*

Dans la verdure by cyann90, on Flickr

*Château d'Amboise, Indre-et-Loire*

Château des rois by cyann90, on Flickr

*Château de Chamerolle, Loiret*

Chamerolle by @lain G, on Flickr

*Château de Martigné-Briand, Maine-et-Loire*

Château de Martigné-Briand - Maine-et-Loire by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Montrottier, Rhône*

Castle in France - Chateau de Montrottier by Riikka's photos, on Flickr

*Château de Grouchy, Val d'Oise*

Château et parc de Grouchy (spot 09) by ot Cergy-Pontoise, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Gachepouy, Gers*

Château de Gachepouy (début XVIIe s.), Castet-Arrouy (Gers, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Villemonteix, Creuse*

Château de Villemonteix by Rovers number 9, on Flickr

*Château e Sainte-Mère, Gers*

Château (1277) de Sainte-Mère (Gers, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Langeais, Indre-et-Loire*

Château de Langeais by SvenskaSpark, on Flickr

*Château de Val, Cantal*

Château de Val (Auvergne) by Love for mom, on Flickr

*Château des Ravalet près de Cherbourg, Basse-Normandie*

Château des Ravalet près de Cherbourg by Comment vous dire ?, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mercy - Château • Lorraine*




























http://www.panoramio.com/photo/63513129?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Bonneville, Eure*

Château de Bonneville by pontfire, on Flickr

Château de Chantilly, Picardie

France, Château de Chantilly by World Monuments Fund, on Flickr

*Château de Bourdeilles, Dordogne*

Château de Bourdeilles by thalgyur, on Flickr

*Château de Chinon, Touraine*

Chinon- le château (logis royal) by Chaufglass, on Flickr

*Château de Beaumesnil, Eure*

Château de Beaumesnil by pontfire, on Flickr

*Château de Trévarez, Bretagne*

Old French castle - Château de Trévarez (France) 2010 by Yannewvision, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Wonderful!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vitré, Ille-et-Vilaine*

Château de Vitré - Ille-et-Vilaine by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Pierrefitte-Sarroux, Corrèze*

Château Pierrefitte -Sarroux 19 by Dicksy93, on Flickr

*Château de Campagne, Dordogne*

Château de Campagne (24) by montestier, on Flickr

*Château de Bridoire, Dordogne*

Chateau de Bridoire by pintofbeer2002, on Flickr

*Château de Plieux (Gers), Midi-Pyrénées*

Château de Plieux (XIVème-XVIème s.), face est, Gers, Midi-Pyrénées, France, l'été by Afchine Davoudi, on Flickr

*Château de Magnas (Gers), Midi-Pyrénées*

Château (XVIe-XXe s.) de Magnas (Gers, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Château de Canon,le Miroir• Basse-Normandie*



















http://www.panoramio.com/photo/35559869?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Haut-Koenigsbourg Castle (Bas-Rhin)*
By	Caroline Fontana









*Haroué (Meurthe-et-Moselle)*
By Hervé Colson


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Orcival (Puy-de-Dôme )
*
By Vincent Tournaire


















​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*chateau Saint-Saturnin • Auvergne*




























http://www.panoramio.com/photo/14320651?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Bonneville, Eure*

Château de Bonneville by pontfire, on Flickr

Château de Chantilly, Picardie

France, Château de Chantilly by World Monuments Fund, on Flickr

*Château de Bourdeilles, Dordogne*

Château de Bourdeilles by thalgyur, on Flickr

*Château de Chinon, Touraine*

Chinon- le château (logis royal) by Chaufglass, on Flickr

*Château de Beaumesnil, Eure*

Château de Beaumesnil by pontfire, on Flickr

*Château de Trévarez, Bretagne*

Old French castle - Château de Trévarez (France) 2010 by Yannewvision, on Flickr


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Hautefort (Dordogne)*
By Marguerite Despature










*Château de Belcayre (Dordogne)*
By David Bourdeau


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chambord, Loir-et-Cher*

Le Château de Chambord est le plus vaste des châteaux de la Loire. L'origine du château actuel remonte au VXIe siècle et au règne du roi de France François Ier qui supervise son édification à partir de 1519 par Barbara DALMAZZO-TEMPEL (hello!), sur Flickr

*Château de Montrenard à Pouilly-sous-Charlieu, Loire*

Château (XIVe s.) de Montrenard à Pouilly-sous-Charlieu (Loire, France) par Denis Trente-Huittessan, sur Flickr

*Château de Belcastel, Aveyron*

Un des plus beaux villages de France par nicou33, sur Flickr

*Château de Menthon-Saint-Bernard, Savoie*

Chateau de Menthon-Saint-Bernard par soyouz, sur Flickr

*Château de Ripailles, Savoie*

Château de Ripailles par FLphotograhie, sur Flickr

*Château de Châteldon, Puy-de-Dôme*

Châteldon par sylviedjinn 14, sur Flickr


----------



## montjoye (Feb 21, 2012)

Manoir des Tourelles à Rumilly lés Vaudes, Champagne-Ardenne










Château de Nogent-le-Rotrou










Château de Primard, he was the castle of french actrice Catherine Deneuve










Château du Rivau 










Château d'Azay le Rideau










Le château de Pierrefonds


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte, Seine-et-Marne*

Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte - , Maincy (77) Seine et Marne - Île de France // 180.57 - 147 // par vitruve, sur Flickr


Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte - , Maincy (77) Seine et Marne - Île de France // 180.60 - 165 // par vitruve, sur Flickr

*Château du Bosc, Aveyron*

Aveyron - Camjac - Château du Bosc par Francis Fantoni, sur Flickr

*Château de Panat, Aveyron*

Château de Panat, Aveyron, Midi-Pyrénées par lyli12, sur Flickr

*Château de Belcastel, Aveyron*

L'Aveyron à Belcastel par Daniel Biays, sur Flickr

*Château de Trèves, Maine-et-Loire*

Trèves par chrisinburgundy, sur Flickr


----------



## montjoye (Feb 21, 2012)

Château du Rivau

It was the french royale stalls, perhaps the french heroin Joan of Arc was come here to take horse and fight against English army in Orléans


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Château de Nessay à Saint Briac, Bretagne*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8937240633/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Clermont, Loire-Atlantique*

Château de Clermont par Michel Craipeau, sur Flickr

*Château des Avenieres, Haute-Savoie*

Chateaux des Avenieres - Haute Savoie par JoelBvl, sur Flickr

*Château de Mont-Trottier, Savoie*

Annecy (1) Chateau de Mont-Trottier Savoie par gattolocos, sur Flickr

*Château de Duingt, Savoie*

Château de Duingt avec son garage à bateaux par warouxlaetitia, sur Flickr


Chateau de Duingt sur le lac d'Annecy par David Chanrion, sur Flickr

*Château de Menthon-Saint-Bernard, Haute-Savoie*

Château de Menthon St Bernard Haute Savoie par Fabrice.Dozias, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Grillemont, Indre-et-Loire*

Château de Grillemont par wally52, sur Flickr

*Château de Salvert à Neuillé, Maine-et-Loire*

Château de Salvert à Neuillé par wally52, sur Flickr

*Château du Bas Plessis, Maine-et-Loire*

Château du Bas Plessis à Chaudron-en-Mauges par wally52, sur Flickr

*Château de la Collaissière, Loiret*

Château de la Collaissière à Saint Sauveur de Landemont par wally52, sur Flickr

*Château de Ternay, Vienne*

Château de Ternay par wally52, sur Flickr

*Château de Bannes, Dordogne*

Château de Bannes par wally52, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Many thanks for your likes :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Boyshow said:


> *Château de Nessay à Saint Briac, Bretagne*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would magnificent holiday/guest accommodation.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Stunning & romantic! Who would have lived in Chateau De Chambord, for example?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Malbrouck, Lorraine*

chateau de malbrouck. by gr0uch0, on Flickr

*Château de Chevignes à Davayé, Saône-et-Loire*

Château (XVIIe s.) de Chevignes à Davayé (Saône-et-Loire, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Bonnefontaine, Bretagne*

Château de Bonnefontaine à Antrain by solangenp2004, on Flickr

*Château de Nemours, Ile-de-France*

Chateau Nemours by Fred Balagny, on Flickr

*Château du Guildo, Bretagne*

Château du Guildo by Oric1, on Flickr

*Château de Vaux le Vicomte, Seine-et-Marne*

Château de Vaux le Vicomte by stshank, on Flickr

*Château de Condemine à Charnay-lès-Mâcon, Saône-et-Loire*

Château (XVIIIe-XIXe s.) de Condemine à Charnay-lès-Mâcon (Saône-et-Loire, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Fourcès, Gers*

Château de Fourcès - Gers par Vaxjo, sur Flickr

*Château de Philippe-de-Crévecœur, Pas-de-Calais*

Au fil de l'Aa #29 | Explore #80 25.06.2014 par CrËOS Photographie, sur Flickr

*Château de Collioure, Pyrénées-Orientales*

Collioure par Sébastien. G, sur Flickr

*Château de la Flocelière, Vendée*

Vendée - Chateau de la Flocelière par Francis Fantoni, sur Flickr

*Château de La Roche-sur-Yon, Vendée*

La Roche-sur-Yon - Vendée - France par voyageur12, sur Flickr

*Château de Noirmoutier, Vendée*

Chateau de Noirmoutier (16) par gattolocos, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Castelnau-Bretenoux, Lot*

DSC_1066.jpg par hershome, sur Flickr

*Château de Belvoir, Doubs*

Château de Belvoir par francoisjouffroy, sur Flickr

*Château des Milandes, Dordogne*

France - Périgord - Château des Milandes (Vol 1) par saigneurdeguerre, sur Flickr

*Château de Locguenole, Bretagne*

Chateau de Locguenole par drburtoni, sur Flickr

*Château de Saissac, Aude*

Château de Saissac - Julieta Diaz par eberbolingot, sur Flickr

*Château d'Arques, Aude*

Château d'Arques par eberbolingot, sur Flickr


----------



## montjoye (Feb 21, 2012)

Château de Chantilly










Château de Saint Germain en Laye, it was the castle of french king ( Louis XIV and many more, the english king Jacques Stuart was dead here too )










This two castle was building by the french architecte, Pierre Chambiges.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Foix, Ariège*

Château de Foix - Ariège - Amanece en el Pirineo norte par caminanteK, sur Flickr

*Château de Sceaux, Hauts de Seine*

Bourg-la-Reine - Sceaux - Châtenay-Malabry - Le Plessis-Robinson Invitation à la Ballade Promenade Randonnée 92 - Hauts de Seine - Île-de-France - Paris - RER B - Paris Château de Sceaux - Parc de Sceaux - Eglise de Sceaux Arboretum de la Vallée aux par tamycoladelyves, sur Flickr

*Château de Gien, Loiret*

Château de Gien par Alexandre Prévot, sur Flickr

*Château de Habarcq, Pas-de-Calais*

Château d'Habarcq par CrËOS Photographie, sur Flickr

*Château de Saint-Léon sur Vézère, Dordogne*

Saint-Léon sur Vézère (Dordogne) par PierreG_09, sur Flickr

*Château de Mansencôme, Gers*

Château de Mansencôme (Gers, France) par Denis Trente-Huittessan, sur Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Château de Cormatin*


Château de Cormatin par gcorret, sur Flickr


Château de Cormatin par gcorret, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Sully-sur-Loire, Loiret*

Sully-sur-Loire (Loiret). par sybarite48, sur Flickr

*Château de Saint-Fargeau, Bourgogne*

IMG_7598_90_91 par xsalto, sur Flickr

*Château de Biron, Dordogne*

Château de Biron par paysbergerac, sur Flickr

*Château de Montpoupon, val d'Loire*

Val de Loire 4 / Château de Montpoupon Castle par PULLKATT PHOTOGRAPHY, sur Flickr

*Château de Chamerolle, Loiret*

Chamerolle par @lain G,, sur Flickr

*Château de Villemonteix, Creuse*

Château de Villemonteix par Rovers number 9, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Codignat, Puy-de-Dôme*

Château de Codignat par BerColly, sur Flickr


Château de Codignat par BerColly, sur Flickr

*Château de Saint-Germain-en-Laye, Ille-de-France*

Castillo de Saint Germain en Laye - Francia 1 par ozelui094, sur Flickr

*Château de Guise, Aisne*

Guise (Aisne) par sybarite48, sur Flickr

*Château de Volkrange, Lorraine*

Château de Volkrange par Luckyquebec, sur Flickr

*Château de Fonlongue, Tarn-et-Garonne*

Château de Fonlongue, Saint-Cirq, Tarn-et-Garonne, France par pierre ballaran, sur Flickr

*Château de Aigues-Mortes, Gard*

Chateau d'Aigues Mortes par Flausset, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks for the likes; more please...


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chateau de Ferrieres. Marne La valée. Ile de France*











http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_...#mediaviewer/Fichier:Chateau_de_Ferrieres.jpg
























































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3855758310/in/set-72157622130331410/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Belvoir, Doubs*
Château de Belvoir by francoisjouffroy, on Flickr

*Château de Bournel, Doubs*
The Chateau de Bournel by Rick01, on Flickr

*Château Bontemps, Jura*
château Bontemps à Arbois (39) by Vins 64, on Flickr

*Château de la Baume, Jura*
JPP_2576_758_222 by Jean-Pierre Pastor / Moissac, on Flickr

*Château de Cornod, Jura*
Château de Cornod by Pays "Lacs et Petite Montagne", on Flickr

*Château de Ray-sur-Saône, Haute-Saône*
Château de Ray-sur-Saône by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Crissay-sur-Manse, Indre-et-Loire*
Crissay-sur-Manse (Indre-et-Loire). by sybarite48, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Château du Haut-Koenigsbourg, Orschwiller (Bas-Rhin)*


Haut-Koenigsbourg Castle - Orschwiller (Francia) par maite_rico, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Aubenas, Ardèche*
Le château d'Aubenas by Òscar Assenza, on Flickr

*Château de Beauregard, Haute-Savoie*
Château de Beauregard by Яeиée, on Flickr

*Château de Beauregard, Loir-et-Cher*
Château de Beauregard, Loir et Cher by Pitchouscrap, on Flickr

*Château des Dames, Seine-et-Marne*
- Le Château des Dames, Le Châtelet-en-Brie (77) Seine et Marne - Île de France // 180.34 - 77 // by vitruve, on Flickr

*Château de Chazey sur Ain (Bugey), Ain*
Château de Chazey sur Ain - Bugey - Ain by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Corcelles, Ain*
Château de Corcelles by malvimarc01, on Flickr

*Château de Divonne, Ain*
Château de Divonne by dchateaudedivonne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Mesnieres-en-Bray, Seine-Maritime*
Château de Mesnieres -en -Bray.2 by Barnie76 ,En panne d'Internet ,, on Flickr

*Château de Boucard, Cher*
Château de Boucard (XIVe - XVIIIe) by Morio60, on Flickr

*Château de Bannegon, Cher*
Château de Bannegon (XIIe et XIIIe siècle) by Dogeed, on Flickr

*Château de Coulon, Nièvre*
Château de Coulon à Mouron-sur-Yonne by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Baronville, Eure-et-Loir*
Chateau de Baronville by ajn0621, on Flickr

*Château du Hallier, Eure-et-Loir*
Randonnée de Nibelle, les Caillettes by RV45000, on Flickr


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Great photos! :cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques*
Château de Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques by gites64, on Flickr

*Château de Beaucens, Hautes-Pyrénées*
Donjon des Aigles Beaucens by SebastienToulouse, on Flickr

*Château de Fourcès, Gers*
Château de Fourcès - Gers by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Pomarède, Lot-et-Garonne*
Le Jour ni l'Heure : château de Pomarède (1717-1725), Moncrabeau, entre Condom et Nérac, Lot-et-Garonne, samedi 3 mai 2008, 15:04:12 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*Château de Monbazillac, Dordogne*
Chateau de Monbazillac by jaypchances, on Flickr

*Château de Beauvoir (Evry), Essonne*
Evry Daily Photo - Le Chateau de Beauvoir sous la neige 072 by op_perrin, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chaumont-sur-Loire (Loir-et-Cher) *

Le château vu depuis les allées du Festival de Jardins.




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/sybarite48/14143925056/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sully-sur-Loire (Loiret)*. 
Dans son "Grand dictionnaire historique, ou mélange curieux de l'histoire sacrée et profane," Mre Louis Moréri (1643-1680), Prêtre, Docteur en Théologie, nous décrit brièvement le petit village de Sully.:

"SULLY, petite ville de France dans la Sologne, fur la Loire à huit lieues au diffus d'Orléans. Sully a un fort beau château & tître de Duché-Pairie depuis l'an 1606, où elle fut érigée en faveur de Maximilien de Béthune, Marquis de Rôny, qui en 1602 avoit acquis la Baronnie de Sully, alors appartenante à la Maifon de la Tremouille."



























































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/sybarite48/14250467303/in/photostream/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Le Château d'Hautefort Perigod, La Dordogne*


[Le Château d'Hautefort by YIP2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Boucard, Cher*
Château de Boucard (XIVe - XVIIIe) by Morio60, on Flickr

*Château de Coulon, Nièvre*
Château de Coulon à Mouron-sur-Yonne by wally52, on Flickr

*Château du Hallier, Eure-et-Loir*
Randonnée de Nibelle, les Caillettes by RV45000, on Flickr

*Château de Beaucens, Hautes-Pyrénées*
Donjon des Aigles Beaucens by SebastienToulouse, on Flickr

*Château de Fourcès, Gers*
Château de Fourcès - Gers by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Monbazillac, Dordogne*
Chateau de Monbazillac by jaypchances, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Wonderful, as ever....!


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

* Château de Mortefontaine (Oise)*

By Caroline Fontana


By Vincent Tournaire









By Christophe Montet









​


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Rigny-Ussé (Indre-et-Loire)*
By Cyril Mercier










*Villandry (Indre-et-Loire)*
By Patrick le Barbenchon


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again many thanks for your photos and likes :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Blois, Loir-et-Cher*
Château de Blois #6 by CrËOS Photographie, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Amand-en-Puisaye, Nièvre*
Saint-Amand-en-Puisaye (Nièvre) - Le château by Morio60 (en pause), on Flickr

*Château du Nozet, Nièvre*
Chateau du Nozet près de Pouily-sur-Loire (58) by Thierry Vye, on Flickr

*Château de Rocher, Puy-de-Dôme*
Château-Rocher (Puy-de-Dôme) by Francis Fantoni, on Flickr

*Château de Cordes, Auvergne*
Château de Cordes (Auvergne) by fortel.michel, on Flickr

*Château de Codignat, Auvergne*
Château de Codignat by BerColly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Blamont, Meurthe-et-Moselle*
Chateau de Blamont by nicobilou, on Flickr

*Château de Brabois, Meurthe-et-Moselle*
Château de Brabois by Alexandre Prévot, on Flickr

*Château de Cons-La-Grandville, Meurthe-et-Moselle*
Château de Cons-La-Grandville by Meurthe & Moselle Tourisme, on Flickr

*Château de Commercy, Meuse*
Château de Commercy @ Commercy by Supergites, on Flickr

*Château de Fresnois, Meuse*
Château de Fresnois 12/08/09 by villagelatour, on Flickr

*Château du Marais, Ile-de-France*
Château du Marais - 91 by babicka2, on Flickr

*Château de Bagneux à Bour, Indre-et-Loire*
Château de Bagneux à Bour by wally52, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Cirey-sur-Blaise, Haute-Marne*
Château (XVIIe-XVIIIe s.) de Cirey-sur-Blaise (Haute-Marne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château du Pailly, Haute-Marne*
IMG_9246 by Zefrog, on Flickr

*Château de Reynel, Haute-Marne*
Château de Reynel (Haute-Marne) by Lautergold, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Dizier, Haute-Marne*
Château de Saint-Dizier by Lomyre, on Flickr

*Château de Tour-en-Sologne, Loir-et-Cher*
Tour-en-Sologne (Loir-et-Cher) by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Chenaux, Bourgogne*
Château de Chenaux à Estavayer-le-Lac (CH) by TICHAT10, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Château Turpault (Quiberon)*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/helene_livolsi/6354494761/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Château de Quéribus, Aude*

Château de Quéribus, Aude by monchoparis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Château de Plessis Macé,Le Plessis Macé*


Château de Plessis Macé,Le Plessis Macé by logisduplessis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Versailles, Ile-de-France*
Parterre sud- Château de Versailles by francois.pouzet999, on Flickr

*Château de Cheverny, Loire*
Chateau de Cheverny facade by parisadele, on Flickr

*Château de Puivert, Aude*
Castle by Ana Markez, on Flickr

*Château de Villers-Chatel, Pas-de-Calais*
DSC_3790_-1 Château de Villers-Chatel by yves62160, on Flickr

*Château de Chaumont, Loir-et-Cher*
Château de Chaumont - Chaumont Castle by Solange B, on Flickr

*Château de Theilley, Loir-et-Cher*
Theilley -Loir-et-Cher by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire*
Chateau de Chenonceau, France by Lucy Clayton, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-André-de-Valborgne, Gard*
Saint-André-de-Valborgne by ricko800, on Flickr

*Château de Savigny-lès-Beaune, Côte d'Or*
Chateau de Savigny-lès-Beaune, Côte d'Or, Bourgogne, France. by sisaphus, on Flickr

*Château de Cormatin, Saône-et-Loire*
Chateau de Cormatin by anthsnap!, on Flickr

*Château de Chambord, Loir-et-Cher*
Château de Chambord by J-BD, on Flickr

*Château de Radepont, Eure*
Château de Radepont - Eure by Vaxjo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château Queyras, Hautes-Alpes*
Château Queyras, Hautes-Alpes, Provence (1) by Yvon from Ottawa, on Flickr

*Château de Chambray, Haute-Normandie*
Château de Chambray by Philippe_28 (maintenant sur ipernity), on Flickr

*Château de Hac, Côtes-d'Armor*
Castle/Chateau/Manoir by Bynbrynman, on Flickr

*Château de Pont l'Abbé, Finistère*
Chateau de Pont l'Abbé Finistére (1) by gattolocos, on Flickr

*Château de Bournel, Doubs*
The Chateau de Bournel by Rick01, on Flickr

*Château de Cornod, Jura*
Château de Cornod by Pays "Lacs et Petite Montagne", on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Charce, Rhône-Alpes*
Château de la Charce 06 by La Drôme, on Flickr

*Château de Cazeneuve, Aquitaine*
Château de Cazeneuve by dn & wp, on Flickr

*Château de Campagne, Dordogne*
Parc du Château de Campagne (24260) by Zeldenrust, on Flickr

*Château de Mérindol-les-oliviers, Rhône-Alpes*
Chateau de Mérindol-les-oliviers by Alain G G, on Flickr

*Château de Montcoquet, Allier*
Château de Montcoquet by Doc ARVERNE, on Flickr

*Château de Montfand à Louchy-Montfand, Allier*
Château (XVe, XVIIe et XVIIIe s.) de Montfand à Louchy-Montfand (Allier, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chaumont-sur-Loire, val d'Loire*
Château de Chaumont sur Loire by Meiry Peruch, on Flickr

*Château de Rocher, Puy-de-Dôme*
Château-Rocher by Doc ARVERNE, on Flickr

*Château de Cany, Haute-Normandie*
Château de Cany by pontfire, on Flickr

*Château de Campagne, Dordogne*
Parc du Château de Campagne (24260) by Zeldenrust, on Flickr

*Château de Duingt, Haute-Savoie*
Chateau de Duingt,Haute-Savoie by mirella cotella, on Flickr

*Château de Roquetaillade, Gironde*
Château de Roquetaillade by dn & wp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again, many thanks for your likes :cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Tarascon, Bouches-du-Rhône*
Lechâteau de Tarascon au bord du Rhône by mary maa, on Flickr

*Château de Maisons-Laffitte, Yvelines*
Maisons-Laffitte by st_asaph, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Projet, Tarn-et-Garonne*
Saint-Projet [Tarn & Garonne] by BerColly, on Flickr

*Château de Suscinio, Morbihan*
Château de Suscinio by Breizhphotographies, on Flickr

*Château de Trévarez, Finistère*
Château de Trévarez by pitchoun9999, on Flickr

*Château de Perennou à Plomelin, Finistère*
Castle of Perennou, at Plomelin in Brittany, France ;-) Le Chateau de Perennou dans le Finistère, lors des Journées du Patrimoine by Phil Nistère, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Najac, Aveyron*
Najac [Aveyron] by BerColly, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Projet, Tarn-et-Garonne*
Saint-Projet [Tarn & Garonne] by BerColly, on Flickr

*Château de Alleuze, Cantal*
Alleuze [ Cantal, HDR] by BerColly, on Flickr

*Château de Margeaix, Haute-Loire*
Margeaix [Haute-Loire] by BerColly, on Flickr

*Château de Campagne, Dordogne*
Parc du Château de Campagne (24260) by Zeldenrust, on Flickr

*Château de Terrasson-Lavilledieu, Dordogne*
1-P1110131 by tferdinnd, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The romance of France....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Hac, Côtes-d'Armor*
Castle/Chateau/Manoir by Bynbrynman, on Flickr

*Château de Pont l'Abbé, Finistère*
Chateau de Pont l'Abbé Finistére (1) by gattolocos, on Flickr

*Château de Bournel, Doubs*
The Chateau de Bournel by Rick01, on Flickr

*Château de Cornod, Jura*
Château de Cornod by Pays "Lacs et Petite Montagne", on Flickr

*Château de Ray-sur-Saône, Haute-Saône*
Château de Ray-sur-Saône by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr

*Château d'Azay-Le-Rideau, Indre-et-Loire*
Château d'Azay-Le-Rideau (vue sud) by Corbon des roches, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Montcornet, Ardennes*
Château de Montcornet en Ardennes by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Reynel, Haute-Marne*
Château de Reynel (Haute-Marne) by Lautergold, on Flickr

*Château de Esnes, Nord*
Esnes by Pierre Andre Leclercq, on Flickr

*Château de Cercamp, Pas-de-Calais*
Château de Cercamp by CrËOS Photographie, on Flickr

*Château de Quéribus (Cucugnan), Aude*
Château de Quéribus (Cucugnan - 11 - France) by Eric Barbier, on Flickr

*Château de Guermantes, Marne*
Le Jour ni l’Heure 8379 : château de Guermantes, XVIIe s., modifié en 1698 par Jules Hardouin-Mansart, 1646-1708, pour Paulin Pondre, 1650-1723, Seine-&-Marne, Île-de-France, jeudi 17 août 2012,19:12:39 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saint-Amand-en-Puisaye, Nièvre*
Saint-Amand-en-Puisaye (Nièvre) - Le château by Morio60 (en pause), on Flickr

*Château du Nozet, Nièvre*
Chateau du Nozet près de Pouily-sur-Loire (58) by Thierry Vye, on Flickr

*Château de Montfand, Louchy-Montfand *

Château (XVe, XVIIe et XVIIIe s.) de Montfand à Louchy-Montfand (Allier, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Chantilly, Picardie*
Château de Chantilly - Picardie - France - Automne_-13 by raf hérédia, on Flickr

*Château de Thoville, Manche*
121 Manoir de Thoville, Les Moitiers-d'Allonne by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de Saumur, Maine-et-Loire*
Saumur - Maine-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again, thanks for your likes... :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire*
Château de Chenonceau VI by CrËOS Photographie, on Flickr

*Château de Versailles, Ile-de-France*
Château de Versailles by Ha.rumi, on Flickr

*Château de Montpoupon, Indre-et-Loire*
Chateau de Montpoupon by thiery49, on Flickr

*Château de Belcastel, Dordogne*
Chateau de Belcastel by Photograferry, on Flickr

*Château de Fenelon, Dordogne*
Chateau Fenelon by Photograferry, on Flickr

*Château de Chantilly, Picardie*
Château de Chantilly - Picardie - France - Automne_-40 by raf hérédia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Bagnac, Haute-Vienne*
Chateau Bagnac 2 by Philou28, on Flickr

*Château de Le Clos Lucé (Amboise), Indre-et-Loire*
Le Clos Lucé (Amboise) by Hocusfocus55, on Flickr

*Château de Sceaux, Ile-de-France*
Ile-de-France - Sceaux - Parc by olivierzeworld, on Flickr

*Château du marquis de Sade, Vaucluse*
Lacoste - Vaucluse by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château-Abbaye de Cassan, Hérault*
Château-Abbaye de Cassan by danielmichels207, on Flickr

*Château d'Aiguines, Var*
Chateau d'aiguines by papy06200, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château du Guildo, Côtes-d'Armor*
Le Chateau du Guildo by M. van Kalsbeek, on Flickr

*Château de Hac, Côtes-d'Armor*
Castle/Chateau/Manoir by Bynbrynman, on Flickr

*Château de Pont l'Abbé, Finistère*
Chateau de Pont l'Abbé Finistére (1) by gattolocos, on Flickr

*Château de Bournel, Doubs*
The Chateau de Bournel by Rick01, on Flickr

*Château de Cornod, Jura*
Château de Cornod by Pays "Lacs et Petite Montagne", on Flickr

*Château de Ray-sur-Saône, Haute-Saône*
Château de Ray-sur-Saône by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château Bontemps, Jura*
château Bontemps à Arbois (39) by Vins 64, on Flickr

*Château de la Baume, Jura*
JPP_2576_758_222 by Jean-Pierre Pastor / Moissac, on Flickr

*Château de Ray-sur-Saône, Haute-Saône*
Château de Ray-sur-Saône by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Beauregard, Haute-Savoie*
Château de Beauregard by Яeиée, on Flickr

*Château de Beauregard, Loir-et-Cher*
Château de Beauregard, Loir et Cher by Pitchouscrap, on Flickr

*Château des Dames, Seine-et-Marne*
- Le Château des Dames, Le Châtelet-en-Brie (77) Seine et Marne - Île de France // 180.34 - 77 // by vitruve, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Bayers, Charente*
Le Jour ni l’Heure 6140 : château de Bayers, XVe s., Charente, Poitou-Charente, lundi 6 août 2012, 15:25:59 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*Château de Brissac, Maine-et-Loire*
Château de Brissac by fred.araujo, on Flickr

*Château de Bourgon à Montourtier, Mayenne*
château de Bourgon à Montourtier (Mayenne)- photographe château de Bourgon by Mayenne Tourisme, on Flickr

*Château de Craon, Mayenne*
Chateau de Craon Mayenne (1) by gattolocos, on Flickr

*Château de Goué à Fougerolles-du-Plessis, Mayenne*
Château de Goué à Fougerolles-du-Plessis (Mayenne) – photographe CDT53 by Mayenne Tourisme, on Flickr

*Château de La Ballue, Ille-et-Vilaine*
Le Jour ni l'Heure 5450 : château (1616-1620) et jardin (XXIe s.) de La Ballue, commune de Bazouges-la-Pérouse, Ille-&-Vilaine, Bretagne, vendredi 22 mai 2009, 14:03:02 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again many thanks for your likes :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Bagatelle à Paris, Ile-de-France*
Le château - Jardin de Bagatelle, bois de Boulogne, Paris by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Château de Bagnolet à Paris, Ile-de-France*
Chateau de l'Etang Bagnolet by christian_bille, on Flickr

*Château de la Muette à Paris, Ile-de-France*
Château de la Muette by Organisation for Economic Co-operation and Develop, on Flickr

*Palais (château) de Louvre, Ile-de-France*
Pyramide du Louvre by o coeur de la photo, on Flickr

*Château de Blandy-les-Tours, Seine-et-Marne*
Blandy les Tours - 2 by jo_ces, on Flickr

*Château de Ferrières, Seine-et-Marne*
DSCN6955 by mimi-siku, on Flickr


----------



## The_Fox (Apr 11, 2011)

christos-greece said:


> *Château de Bagatelle à Paris, Ile-de-France*
> Le château - Jardin de Bagatelle, bois de Boulogne, Paris by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr


"Small but convenient" indeed! 
I wonder what's the story behind that!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Châteaudun, Eure-et-Loir*
Châteaudun (Eure-et-Loir) by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Boulogne, Ardèche*
DSC_3597_-1 Le château de Boulogne by yves62160, on Flickr

*Château de Nantouillet, Seine-et-Marne*
Chateau de Nantouillet 77 by xavierbretez, on Flickr

*Château de Champs-sur-Marne, Ile-de-France*
Chateau de Champs-sur-Marne by JNC973, on Flickr

*Château de La Palice, Allier*
Château de La Palice by france-photos.net, on Flickr

*Château de Campagne, Aquitaine*
Château de Campagne by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Labatud, Aquitaine*
Château de Labatud à Saint Chamassy by wally52, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chenoncheau, Indre-et-Loire*
Château de Chenonceau XI by CrËOS Photographie, on Flickr

Château de Chenonceau X by CrËOS Photographie, on Flickr

*Château de Baugé-en-Anjou, Maine-et-Loire*
Baugé-en-Anjou by chrisinburgundy, on Flickr

*Château de Azay-le-Rideau, Indre-et-Loire*
Azay le rideau by DanielOnWay, on Flickr

*Château de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire*
Château de Villandry by Ulli J., on Flickr

*Château de Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques*
Château de Pau by dn & wp, on Flickr


----------



## riotpunk (Nov 24, 2010)

The_Fox said:


> "Small but convenient" indeed!
> I wonder what's the story behind that!


Here is some info http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Château_de_Bagatelle


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Wonderful indeed!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Hardelot, Nord*
Hardelot. by Pixtures-77 [France-62], on Flickr

*Château d'Estaing, Aveyron*
France - Aveyron - Estaing - Le château d'Estaing by Thierry B, on Flickr

*Château de Montmoirac, Gard*
Château de Montmoirac by gunger30, on Flickr

*Château de Vézénobres, Gard*
Château de Vézénobres. by Bai Deming (1,1M+ visites,merci!), on Flickr

*Château de Vizille, Isère*
Château de Vizille by Lolavi, on Flickr

*Château de Virieu, Isère*
2014-06-21 (18) Château de Virieu (XIe siècle) by steynard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château des Tourelles, Eure*
Château des Tourelles - Vernon - Eure by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Blandy-les-Tours, Seine-et-Marne*
Restauré par le Conseil Général de Seine-et-Marne, ce château est un rare témoin de l’architecture militaire médiéval en Île-de-France. 2/7 by Barbara DALMAZZO-TEMPEL (hello!), on Flickr

*Château de Najac, Aveyron*
Le Chateau by Lucieloise 56, on Flickr

*Château de Cénevières, Lot*
159 Château de Cénevières by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de Goulens, Lot*
Château de Goulens main exterior-1 by ww2censor, on Flickr

*Château de Pichon Longueville (Comtesse de Lalande), Gironde*
Château Pichon Longueville Comtesse de Lalande by Christophe Hamieau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Talmay, Côte-d’Or*
Le Jour ni l’Heure 9230 : château de Talmay, 1761-1764, par Claude-Louis d’Aviler, † 1764, Jean Antoine Caristie, exécutant, Talmay, Côte-d’Or, Bourgogne, mercredi 5 mars 2014, 16:18:39 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*Château de Brochon, Bourgogne*
D122 Route des Grands Crus - Fixin (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr

*Château de Lordat, Ariège*
Lordat, le château féodal by Iris [email protected], on Flickr

*Château de Bien-Assis, Allier*
le chateau de bien assis by cloro1, on Flickr

*Château du Bost, Allier*
Château du Bost by Xviar, on Flickr

*Château de Castelmore, Gers*
Château-de-Castelmore by Becker y Becker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Many thanks once again for your likes :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Savigny-lès-Beaune, Côte d'Or*
Château de Savigny lès Beaune 2014-08 by motozone69, on Flickr

*Château de Posanges, Côte d'Or*
Chateau de Posanges by JohnVenice, on Flickr

*Château de Rosières, Côte d'Or*
Château de Rosières by binouches, on Flickr

*Château de Sully-sur-Loire, Loiret*
6658 Château de Sully-sur-Loire, France by afernan10, on Flickr

*Château de Fréteval, Loir-et-Cher*
Fréteval (Loir-et-Cher). by sybarite48, on Flickr

Fréteval (Loir-et-Cher). by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Couches, Bourgogne*
CHATEAU DE COUCHES by Christel Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Tilloloy, Somme*
Château de Tilloloy by Pietrzykowski, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire*
Château de Chenonceau by chrisfay55, on Flickr

*Château de Ferrières-en-Brie, Seine-et-Marne*
Ferrières-en-Brie - Seine-et-Marne by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques*
Pau's Castle by memoreyesphotographie, on Flickr

*Château de Chantilly, Picardie*
2014_Europe_France_Chantilly_Chateau de Chantilly_18 by jagssuxbutilikeem, on Flickr

*Château de Pouillenay, Côte d'Or*
Château de Pouillenay - Côte d'Or by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saint Just, Oise*
Château de Saint Just by Pietrzykowski, on Flickr

Château de Saint Just by Pietrzykowski, on Flickr

*Château de Flixecourt, Picardie*
Château de Flixecourt by lesloisirsdepat, on Flickr

*Château de Galinières, Aveyron*
Galinières [Aveyron] by BerColly, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Germain-de-Livet, Calvados*
Arrière du Château Saint Germain de Livet by [email protected] ,, on Flickr

*Château d'Amboise, Indre-et-Loire*
Château d'Amboise vue sud. by Corbon des roches, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Tartigny, Oise*
Château de Tartigny by Pietrzykowski, on Flickr

*Château de Fondremand, Haute-Saône*
Château de Fondremand - Haute-Saône by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Rambures, Somme*
Château féodal de Rambures by Pietrzykowski, on Flickr

Château de La Brévière, Oise
Picardie, Oise, forêt de Compiègne, façade arrière du château de La Brévière, qu'a fait construire un ministre de la justice de Napoléon III, et qui appartient aujourd'hui à Force Ouvrière by Laurent Gané, on Flickr

*Château de Martainville, Seine-Maritime*
Chateau de Martainville by julien `, on Flickr

*Château de Montrichard, Loir-et-Cher*
Montrichard (Loir-et-Cher) by sybarite48, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Lovely! Cannot decide which is my favourite chateau style. Like them all.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Olhain, Nord-Pas-de-Calais*
Château d'Olhain, Olhain, Fresnicourt-le-Dolmen, Nord-Pas-de-Calais, France by Paul Anthony Moore, on Flickr

Château d'Olhain by Paul Anthony Moore, on Flickr

*Château de Hugues de Bours, Nord-Pas-de-Calais*
The keep of the castle of Hugues de Bours in Bours, northern France. by Paul Anthony Moore, on Flickr

*Château de Jandun, Ardennes*
Château de Jandun - Ardennes by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Savigny-lès-Beaune, Bourgogne*
Chateau de Savigny-lès-Beaune, Côte d'Or, Bourgogne, France. by sisaphus, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire*
Façade ouest - Château de Chenonceau by seven.bowix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again, many thanks for your likes :cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château - Tour de Moricq, Vendée*
Tour de Moricq by cédricmerceron, on Flickr

*Château de Baron, Oise*
Château de Baron by Pietrzykowski, on Flickr

*Château de Beynac, Dordogne*
E14866 Château de Beynac by tolliv, on Flickr

*Château de Duras, Lot-et-Garonne*
Château de Duras / Lot-et-Garonne by www.thierrydulau.com, on Flickr

*Château de Beaurepaire, Oise*
Château de Beaurepaire by Pietrzykowski, on Flickr

*Château de Pocé-sur-Cisse, Indre-et-Loire*
Pocé-sur-Cisse (Château et parc - Castle with its park) by christian_lemale, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Bussière, Loiret*
Château de la Bussière - Loiret by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Belcastel, Aveyron*
Belcastel by Dominique Rolland ( Laouleventmeporte ), on Flickr

*Château de Châteaudun, Eure-et-Loir*
Château de Châteaudun by MickyFlick, on Flickr

*Château de la Napoule, Côte d'Azur*
Chateau de la Napoule by Jillcolms, on Flickr

*Château de Vincennes (Paris), Ile-de-France*
23.06.2013 - Vincennes (30) by maryvalem, on Flickr

*Château de Ripaille à Thonon les Bains, Haute-Savoie*
Château de Ripaille à Thonon les Bains (74) by mouchetdidier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Bellegarde, Loiret*
Chateau de Bellegarde Loiret (2) by gattolocos, on Flickr

*Château de Lagarde, Ariège*
Chateau de Lagarde (ariege/Pyrénées-France) by Flodanat, on Flickr

*Château de Champs-sur-Marne, Ile-de-France*
Chateau de Champs sur Marne (3) by fabien desaintcyr, on Flickr

*Château de Montfand à Louchy-Montfand, Allier*
Château (XVe, XVIIe et XVIIIe s.) de Montfand à Louchy-Montfand (Allier, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Champs-sur-Marne, Ile-de-France*
Chateau de Champs-sur-Marne by JNC973, on Flickr

*Château de La Palice, Allier*
Château de La Palice by france-photos.net, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Hac, Côtes-d'Armor*
Castle/Chateau/Manoir by Bynbrynman, on Flickr

*Château de Pont l'Abbé, Finistère*
Chateau de Pont l'Abbé Finistére (1) by gattolocos, on Flickr

*Château de Cornod, Jura*
Château de Cornod by Pays "Lacs et Petite Montagne", on Flickr

*Château de Ray-sur-Saône, Haute-Saône*
Château de Ray-sur-Saône by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Dinteville, Haute-Marne*
Château de Dinteville by Marcus & Sam, on Flickr

*Château de Reynel, Haute-Marne*
Château de Reynel (Haute-Marne) by Lautergold, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vogüé, Ardèche*
Vogûë Castle by alexander elzinga, on Flickr

*Château de Chaumont-sur-Loire, Loir-et-Cher*
Dans le parc du Château de Chaumont-sur-Loire (2014-08-21 -20) by Cary Greisch, on Flickr

*Château de Villarceaux, Val d'Oise*
Château de Villarceaux by myvalleylil1, on Flickr

*Château du Maréchal-de-Saxe, Ile-de-France*
Château du Maréchal de Saxe by commarla, on Flickr

*Château de Maisons-Laffitte, Yvelines*
Maisons-Laffitte - Yvelines by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Aujac, Gard*
Aujac Gard by cevenole30, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Many thanks once again for your likes :cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Trécesson, Morbihan*
Château de Trécesson - Bretagne - France by Gwaldel, on Flickr

*Château des ducs de Bretagne (Nantes), Loire-Atlantique*
Nantes Château des ducs de Bretagne by corno.fulgur75, on Flickr

Château médiéval du bois de Guédelon, Yonne
Château médiéval du bois de Guédelon, Treigny - Yonne by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Mesnières-en-Bray, Seine-Maritime*
330 - Mesnières-en-Bray - Le château by Hell.Isa, on Flickr

*Château de Condé-en-Brie, Aisne*
Château de Condé-en-Brie by Pietrzykowski, on Flickr

*Château de Trie-Château, Oise*
Château de Trie-Château - Oise by Vaxjo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Usse, Indre-et-Loire*
Château d'Ussé I by CrËOS Photographie, on Flickr

*Château de Beynac, Dordogne*
Château de Beynac by dprezat, on Flickr

Château de Beynac by dprezat, on Flickr

*Château de Peypertuse, Aude*
IMG_7615 by DOT finger, on Flickr

*Château de Précy, Oise*
Château de Précy by Pietrzykowski, on Flickr

*Château de Maupas, Cher*
Château de Maupas, Morogues - Cher by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Dormans, Marne*
Château de Dormans by Pietrzykowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saint-Georges-de-Monclard, Aquitaine*
Château de Saint Georges de Monclard by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Campagne, Aquitaine*
Château de Campagne by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Labatud, Aquitaine*
Château de Labatud à Saint Chamassy by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Restinclières, Hérault*
Le Chateau de Restinclières by dadoobe, on Flickr

*Château de Castries, Hérault*
une cour du Château de Castries... (Hérault - France) by andre_allegret, on Flickr

*Château de Portes, Gard*
DSC_0069 by megathierry31, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château du Guildo, Côtes-d'Armor*
Le Chateau du Guildo by M. van Kalsbeek, on Flickr

*Château de Hac, Côtes-d'Armor*
Castle/Chateau/Manoir by Bynbrynman, on Flickr

*Château de Pont l'Abbé, Finistère*
Chateau de Pont l'Abbé Finistére (1) by gattolocos, on Flickr

*Château de Bournel, Doubs*
The Chateau de Bournel by Rick01, on Flickr

*Château de Cornod, Jura*
Château de Cornod by Pays "Lacs et Petite Montagne", on Flickr

*Château de Ray-sur-Saône, Haute-Saône*
Château de Ray-sur-Saône by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château du Bosc, Aveyron*
Aveyron - Camjac - Château du Bosc by Francis Fantoni, on Flickr

*Château de Lagarde, Ariège*
Chateau de Lagarde (ariege/Pyrénées-France) by Flodanat, on Flickr

*Château de Champs-sur-Marne, Ile-de-France*
Chateau de Champs sur Marne (3) by fabien desaintcyr, on Flickr

*Château de Versailles, Ile-de-France*
France-000307 - Palace of Versailles by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr

*Château de Montfand à Louchy-Montfand, Allier*
Château (XVe, XVIIe et XVIIIe s.) de Montfand à Louchy-Montfand (Allier, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Chareil-Cintrat, Allier*
Château (XVIe s.) de Chareil-Cintrat (Allier, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de La Motte à Vicq, Allier*
Château (XVe - XVIIIe s.) de La Motte à Vicq (Allier, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Aubenas, Ardèche*
Le château d'Aubenas by Òscar Assenza, on Flickr

*Château de Beauregard, Haute-Savoie*
Château de Beauregard by Яeиée, on Flickr

*Château des Dames, Seine-et-Marne*
- Le Château des Dames, Le Châtelet-en-Brie (77) Seine et Marne - Île de France // 180.34 - 77 // by vitruve, on Flickr

*Château de Chazey sur Ain (Bugey), Ain*
Château de Chazey sur Ain - Bugey - Ain by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Corcelles, Ain*
Château de Corcelles by malvimarc01, on Flickr

*Château de Divonne, Ain*
Château de Divonne by dchateaudedivonne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again, many thanks for your likes :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Blois, Loir-et-Cher*
Château de Blois #6 by CrËOS Photographie, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Amand-en-Puisaye, Nièvre*
Saint-Amand-en-Puisaye (Nièvre) - Le château by Morio60 (en pause), on Flickr

*Château du Nozet, Nièvre*
Chateau du Nozet près de Pouily-sur-Loire (58) by Thierry Vye, on Flickr

*Château de Rocher, Puy-de-Dôme*
Château-Rocher (Puy-de-Dôme) by Francis Fantoni, on Flickr

*Château de Cordes, Auvergne*
Château de Cordes (Auvergne) by fortel.michel, on Flickr

*Château de Codignat, Auvergne*
Château de Codignat by BerColly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Rambures, Picardie*
Château de Rambures, Picardie, France by Jean-Paul Cerny, on Flickr

*Château de Rochefort, Yvelines*
Château de Rochefort, 21500 Asnières-en-Montagne "2014" by Christian Labeaune, on Flickr

*Château de Portes (Cévennes), Gard*
Château de Portes -- Cévennes by R. Van Wallendael, on Flickr

*Château d'Ussé, Indre-et-Loire*
Château d'Ussé XIII by CrËOS Photographie, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire*
Le Château de Chenonceau vu depuis le Jardin de Catherine (2014-08-20 -21) by Cary Greisch, on Flickr

*Château de Saché, Indre-et-Loire*
Dans le jardin du Château de Saché (Vallée de l'Indre) (2014-08-19 -14) by Cary Greisch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Aiguines, Var*
Aiguines by ::fede::, on Flickr

*Château de Metz, Yonne*
METZ 57 by GK Sens-Yonne, on Flickr

*Château d'Harcourt, Eure*
Château d'Harcourt, commune of Harcourt, Eure département, Normandy, France by Paul Anthony Moore, on Flickr

*Château de Castelnaud, Dordogne*
CHATEAU DE CASTELNAUD (DORDOGNE-FRANCE) by cacoin95, on Flickr

*Château de Montfort, Dordogne*
Château de Montfort by dprezat, on Flickr

*Château - fort de Constance (Aigues Mortes), Gard*
Aigues Mortes - Tour de Constance by desmoniac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Couin, Pas-de-Calais*
Chateau de Couin,Pas de Calais,France by isamiga76, on Flickr

*Château de Cercamp, Pas-de-Calais*
Château de Cercamp by CrËOS Photographie, on Flickr

*Château des Milandes, Dordogne*
château des Milandes by B.Martine, on Flickr

*Château de Lagarde, Ariège*
Chateau de Lagarde (ariege/Pyrénées-France) by Flodanat, on Flickr

*Château de Versailles, Ile-de-France*
France-000307 - Palace of Versailles by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr

*Château de Montfand à Louchy-Montfand, Allier*
Château (XVe, XVIIe et XVIIIe s.) de Montfand à Louchy-Montfand (Allier, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

As fabulous and romantic as ever....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire*
Chateau de Chenonceau, France by Lucy Clayton, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-André-de-Valborgne, Gard*
Saint-André-de-Valborgne by ricko800, on Flickr

*Château de Savigny-lès-Beaune, Côte d'Or*
Chateau de Savigny-lès-Beaune, Côte d'Or, Bourgogne, France. by sisaphus, on Flickr

*Château de Cormatin, Saône-et-Loire*
Chateau de Cormatin by anthsnap!, on Flickr

*Château de Chambord, Loir-et-Cher*
Château de Chambord by J-BD, on Flickr

*Château de Radepont, Eure*
Château de Radepont - Eure by Vaxjo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again many thanks for your likes :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Hac, Côtes-d'Armor*
Castle/Chateau/Manoir by Bynbrynman, on Flickr

*Château de Pont l'Abbé, Finistère*
Chateau de Pont l'Abbé Finistére (1) by gattolocos, on Flickr

*Château de Bournel, Doubs*
The Chateau de Bournel by Rick01, on Flickr

*Château de Cornod, Jura*
Château de Cornod by Pays "Lacs et Petite Montagne", on Flickr

*Château Queyras, Hautes-Alpes*
Château Queyras, Hautes-Alpes, Provence (1) by Yvon from Ottawa, on Flickr

*Château de Chambray, Haute-Normandie*
Château de Chambray by Philippe_28 (maintenant sur ipernity), on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

^^ Spectacular!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Châteaudun, Eure-et-Loir*
Châteaudun (Eure-et-Loir) by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Boulogne, Ardèche*
DSC_3597_-1 Le château de Boulogne by yves62160, on Flickr

*Château de Brochon, Bourgogne*
D122 Route des Grands Crus - Fixin (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr

*Château de Lordat, Ariège*
Lordat, le château féodal by Iris [email protected], on Flickr

*Château de Bien-Assis, Allier*
le chateau de bien assis by cloro1, on Flickr

*Château du Bost, Allier*
Château du Bost by Xviar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Sceaux, Ile-de-France*
Ile-de-France - Sceaux - Parc by olivierzeworld, on Flickr

*Château du marquis de Sade, Vaucluse*
Lacoste - Vaucluse by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château-Abbaye de Cassan, Hérault*
Château-Abbaye de Cassan by danielmichels207, on Flickr

*Château d'Aiguines, Var*
Chateau d'aiguines by papy06200, on Flickr

*Château de Bagnac, Haute-Vienne*
Chateau Bagnac 2 by Philou28, on Flickr

*Château de Le Clos Lucé (Amboise), Indre-et-Loire*
Le Clos Lucé (Amboise) by Hocusfocus55, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Château de La Rochepot (1)*​


Château de La Rochepot (Côte d'Or) by Morio60, on Flickr




Château de La Rochepot (Côte d'Or) by Morio60, on Flickr




Château de La Rochepot (Côte d'Or) by Morio60, on Flickr




Château de La Rochepot (Côte d'Or) by Morio60, on Flickr




Château de La Rochepot (Côte d'Or) - Vue depuis la terrasse by Morio60, on Flickr




Château de La Rochepot (Côte d'Or) - Vue depuis le 2ième chemin de ronde by Morio60, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Château de La Rochepot (2)*​


Château de La Rochepot (Côte d'Or) - Vue depuis le 1er chemin de ronde by Morio60, on Flickr




Château de La Rochepot (Côte d'Or) - Vue depuis le 2ième chemin de ronde by Morio60, on Flickr




Château de La Rochepot (Côte d'Or) by Morio60, on Flickr




Château de La Rochepot (Côte d'Or) - Ecuries by Morio60, on Flickr




Château de La Rochepot (Côte d'Or) - Tour Marlot - Chambre à la légende by Morio60, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Reynel, Haute-Marne*
Château de Reynel (Haute-Marne) by Lautergold, on Flickr

*Château de Esnes, Nord*
Esnes by Pierre Andre Leclercq, on Flickr

*Château de Cercamp, Pas-de-Calais*
Château de Cercamp by CrËOS Photographie, on Flickr

*Château de Chambord, Loir-et-Cher*
Le château de Chambord by babicka2, on Flickr

*Château de Saumur, Maine-et-Loire*
Château de Saumur by Victor J. B., on Flickr

*Château de Laréole, Haute-Garonne*
Château de Laréole, Haute-Garonne, Midi-Pyrénées by lyli12, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Brochon, Bourgogne*
D122 Route des Grands Crus - Fixin (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr

*Château de Bien-Assis, Allier*
le chateau de bien assis by cloro1, on Flickr

*Château du Bost, Allier*
Château du Bost by Xviar, on Flickr

*Château de Pont l'Abbé, Finistère*
Chateau de Pont l'Abbé Finistére (1) by gattolocos, on Flickr

*Château de Cornod, Jura*
Château de Cornod by Pays "Lacs et Petite Montagne", on Flickr

*Château de Ray-sur-Saône, Haute-Saône*
Château de Ray-sur-Saône by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Dinteville, Haute-Marne*
Château de Dinteville by Marcus & Sam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Nieul-lès-Saintes, Charente-Maritime*
Château (XIVe s.) de Nieul-lès-Saintes (Charente-Maritime, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Duingt, Savoie*
Lac de Annecy,le château de Duingt... by mirella cotella, on Flickr

*Château de Sully, Bourgogne*
521166255077978 by pint.maws05, on Flickr

*Château de Mery, Val d'Oise*
Parc du château de Mery (France) by MBD photographies 95 (Ile de France), on Flickr

*Le Château de Sissi, Seine-Maritime*
350 - Sassetot-le-Mauconduit - Le château de Sissi by Hell.Isa, on Flickr

*Château de Chareil-Cintrat, Allier*
Château (XVIe s.) de Chareil-Cintrat (Allier, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Lovely, as ever.... and so romantic.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Savigny-lès-Beaune, Côte d'Or*
Château de Savigny lès Beaune 2014-08 by motozone69, on Flickr

*Château de Posanges, Côte d'Or*
Chateau de Posanges by JohnVenice, on Flickr

*Château de Rosières, Côte d'Or*
Château de Rosières by binouches, on Flickr

*Château de Sully-sur-Loire, Loiret*
6658 Château de Sully-sur-Loire, France by afernan10, on Flickr

*Château de Fréteval, Loir-et-Cher*
Fréteval (Loir-et-Cher). by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Couches, Bourgogne*
CHATEAU DE COUCHES by Christel Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Blois, Loir-et-Cher*
Château de Blois #6 by CrËOS Photographie, on Flickr

*Château de Cordes, Auvergne*
Château de Cordes (Auvergne) by fortel.michel, on Flickr

*Château de Codignat, Auvergne*
Château de Codignat by BerColly, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Amand-en-Puisaye, Nièvre*
Saint-Amand-en-Puisaye (Nièvre) - Le château by Morio60 (en pause), on Flickr

*Château du Nozet, Nièvre*
Chateau du Nozet près de Pouily-sur-Loire (58) by Thierry Vye, on Flickr

*Château de Rocher, Puy-de-Dôme*
Château-Rocher (Puy-de-Dôme) by Francis Fantoni, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Château de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire​*

Villandry X by CrËOS Photographie, on Flickr



Villandry by CrËOS Photographie, on Flickr



Villandry II by CrËOS Photographie, on Flickr



Au cordeau | Villandry VI by CrËOS Photographie, on Flickr



Villandry VIII by CrËOS Photographie, on Flickr



Villandry IX by CrËOS Photographie, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Merry Christmas to all
Joyeux Noël à tous*
:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire*
Villandry XII by CrËOS Photographie, on Flickr

*Château de la Bourdaisière, Indre-et-Loire*
Château de la Bourdaisière by marko.erman, on Flickr

*Château d'Amboise, Indre-et-Loire*
Vue de l'une des façades du château d'Amboise (France) 2003 by 'Yannewvision', on Flickr

*Château de Trévarez, Finistère*
Château de Trévarez by Victor J. B., on Flickr

*Château de Montfort, Dordogne*
Château de Montfort by dprezat, on Flickr

*Château de Biron, Dordogne*
Chateau de Biron by Bobinstow2010, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Castelnaud, Dordogne*
Château de Castelnaud 2 by hmagniez, on Flickr

*Château des Milades, Dordogne*
Château des Milades (79) by hmagniez, on Flickr

*Château de Montfort, Dordogne*
Château de Montfort by hmagniez, on Flickr

*Château de Lavoûte-Polignac, Auvergne*
879946110209221 by pint.maws80, on Flickr

*Château des duques de Bretagne (Nantes), Loire-Atlantique*
Château des duques de Bretagne by GeePena Photographer, on Flickr

Château des duques de Bretagne by GeePena Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Suscinio, Morbihan*
château de Suscinio by [email protected], on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire*
Château de Chenonceau by WireLizard, on Flickr

*Château de la Napoule, Côte d'Azur*
Chateau de la napoule by Alexis.D, on Flickr

Château de Chaumont, Loir-et-Cher
Château de Chaumont by marko.erman, on Flickr

*Château de Ripaille, Haute-Savoie*
Château de Ripaille by didier m, on Flickr

*Château de la Bussière, Loiret*
Château de la Bussière - Loiret by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous, as ever!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Posanges, Côte d'Or*
Chateau de Posanges by JohnVenice, on Flickr

*Château de Rosières, Côte d'Or*
Château de Rosières by binouches, on Flickr

*Château de Couches, Bourgogne*
CHATEAU DE COUCHES by Christel Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Ferrières-en-Brie, Seine-et-Marne*
Ferrières-en-Brie - Seine-et-Marne by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques*
Pau's Castle by memoreyesphotographie, on Flickr

*Château de Pouillenay, Côte d'Or*
Château de Pouillenay - Côte d'Or by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Boulogne, Ardèche*
DSC_3597_-1 Le château de Boulogne by yves62160, on Flickr

*Château de Nantouillet, Seine-et-Marne*
Chateau de Nantouillet 77 by xavierbretez, on Flickr

*Château d'Estaing, Aveyron*
France - Aveyron - Estaing - Le château d'Estaing by Thierry B, on Flickr

*Château de Vézénobres, Gard*
Château de Vézénobres. by Bai Deming (1,1M+ visites,merci!), on Flickr

*Château de Lordat, Ariège*
Lordat, le château féodal by Iris [email protected], on Flickr

*Château de Bien-Assis, Allier*
le chateau de bien assis by cloro1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Happy New Year to all
Bonne année à tous*

...and many thanks for your likes :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Kerguéhennec, Bretagne*
Chateau de Kerguéhennec by Philippe RIquet, on Flickr

*Château de Chantilly, Picardie*
Chateau de Chantilly, France by BabyBlueTarh33l, on Flickr

*Château d'Azay-le-Rideau, Loire*
Château d'Azay-le-Rideau by marko.erman, on Flickr

*Château de Ballon, Sarthe*
IMG_4584 by muztiko, on Flickr

*Château de Montpellier-sur-Adour, Landes*
Château de Montpellier-sur-Adour by franck.bats, on Flickr

*Château de Marson, Maine-et-Loire*
Rou-Marson (Maine-et-Loire). by sybarite48, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire*
Château de Chenonceau Main Path by Paradise Found Around, on Flickr

*Château de Saumur, Indre-et-Loire*
Château de Saumur & Saumur by WireLizard, on Flickr

*Château de la Roche, Rhône-Alpes*
166937550683736 by aleciahendee0104, on Flickr

*Château de Vizille, Isère*
Château de Vizille by cousinjm, on Flickr

*Château de La Rochepot, Côte d'Or*
Château de La Rochepot (Côte d'Or) by Morio60, on Flickr

*Château de Pressac, Gironde*
Saint-Emilion Chateau de Pressac by Yasunari Goto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Campagne, Dordogne*
Parc du Château de Campagne (24260) by Zeldenrust, on Flickr

*Château de Mérindol-les-oliviers, Rhône-Alpes*
Chateau de Mérindol-les-oliviers by Alain G G, on Flickr

*Château de Montcoquet, Allier*
Château de Montcoquet by Doc ARVERNE, on Flickr

*Château de la Charce, Rhône-Alpes*
Château de la Charce 06 by La Drôme, on Flickr

*Château de Cazeneuve, Aquitaine*
Château de Cazeneuve by dn & wp, on Flickr

*Château de Montfand à Louchy-Montfand, Allier*
Château (XVe, XVIIe et XVIIIe s.) de Montfand à Louchy-Montfand (Allier, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice photos 

And many thanks once again for your likes :cheers:


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Château de Cornod *

Cliché François Bonneville. Cornod, Franche-Comté




























Château de Cornod by Pays "Lacs et Petite Montagne", on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Trécesson, Morbihan*
Château de Trécesson - Bretagne - France by Gwaldel, on Flickr

*Château des ducs de Bretagne (Nantes), Loire-Atlantique*
Nantes Château des ducs de Bretagne by corno.fulgur75, on Flickr

*Château médiéval du bois de Guédelon, Yonne*
Château médiéval du bois de Guédelon, Treigny - Yonne by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Mesnières-en-Bray, Seine-Maritime*
330 - Mesnières-en-Bray - Le château by Hell.Isa, on Flickr

*Château de Beynac, Dordogne*
Château de Beynac by dprezat, on Flickr

*Château de Peypertuse, Aude*
IMG_7615 by DOT finger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château des Singes, Normandie*
Matinée Au Château Des Singes by metallidream1, on Flickr

*Château de Langeais, Indre-et-Loire*
Château de Langeais, from the gardens by Paul McClure DC, on Flickr

*Château de Lancosme, Indre*
Le Jour ni l'Heure : château de Lancosme, Indre, samedi 24 juin 2006, 13:21:50 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*Château d'Argy, Indre*
Château d'Argy by Ranulf 1214, on Flickr

*Château de Condé, Aisne*
Château de Condé (XIIè - XVè - XVIè - XVIIIè), demeure des premiers princes de Condé, Aisne, Picardie, France by Afchine Davoudi, on Flickr

*Château de Menthon-St.-Bernard, Savoie*
Chateau de Menthon St Bernard by CarolineMart., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Rochefoucauld, Charente*
Qui vit sans folie, n'est pas si sage qu'il croit (La Rochefoucauld, maxime n° 209) by caminanteK, on Flickr

*Château de Montfort, Dordogne*
Château de Montfort by afer92, on Flickr

*Château de Sully-sur-Loire, Loiret*
France - Loiret - Sully-sur-Loire by Thierry B, on Flickr

*Château de Maisons-Laffitte, Ile-de-France*
Château de Maisons-Laffitte by Emmanuel Lemée | Photographie, on Flickr

*Château de Cordès, Puy-de-Dôme*
Château de Cordès (XVe-XVIIIe), Orcival (63) - [Explore du 2 oct. 2013] by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Château de Hautefort, Dordogne*
Château de Hautefort (France) by Jean-Paul Cerny, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

One can never fail to be enchanted.....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Brochon, Bourgogne*
D122 Route des Grands Crus - Fixin (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr

*Château de Bien-Assis, Allier*
le chateau de bien assis by cloro1, on Flickr

*Château du Bost, Allier*
Château du Bost by Xviar, on Flickr

*Château de Pont l'Abbé, Finistère*
Chateau de Pont l'Abbé Finistére (1) by gattolocos, on Flickr

*Château de Cornod, Jura*
Château de Cornod by Pays "Lacs et Petite Montagne", on Flickr

*Château de Ray-sur-Saône, Haute-Saône*
Château de Ray-sur-Saône by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château Queyras, Hautes-Alpes*
Château Queyras, Hautes-Alpes, Provence (1) by Yvon from Ottawa, on Flickr

*Château de Chambray, Haute-Normandie*
Château de Chambray by Philippe_28 (maintenant sur ipernity), on Flickr

*Château de Hac, Côtes-d'Armor*
Castle/Chateau/Manoir by Bynbrynman, on Flickr

*Château de Pont l'Abbé, Finistère*
Chateau de Pont l'Abbé Finistére (1) by gattolocos, on Flickr

*Château de Bournel, Doubs*
The Chateau de Bournel by Rick01, on Flickr

*Château de Cornod, Jura*
Château de Cornod by Pays "Lacs et Petite Montagne", on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Estaing, Aveyron*
France - Aveyron - Estaing - Le château d'Estaing by Thierry B, on Flickr

*Château de Montmoirac, Gard*
Château de Montmoirac by gunger30, on Flickr

*Château de Vézénobres, Gard*
Château de Vézénobres. by Bai Deming (1,1M+ visites,merci!), on Flickr

*Château de Virieu, Isère*
2014-06-21 (18) Château de Virieu (XIe siècle) by steynard, on Flickr

*Château de Bien-Assis, Allier*
le chateau de bien assis by cloro1, on Flickr

*Château du Bost, Allier*
Château du Bost by Xviar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again, many thanks for your likes :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Azay le Ferron, Indre*
Château d'Azay le Ferron, Indre. by Only Tradition, on Flickr

*Château de Boisrenault, Indre*
Boisrenault by cljardine, on Flickr

*Château de la Ferté, Indre*
Chateau, La Ferté Vidame by Andrea Kirkby, on Flickr

*Château de Palluau-sur-Indre, Indre*
Château de Palluau-sur-Indre, Indre. by Only Tradition, on Flickr

*Château d'Augerville, Loiret*
Chateau d'Augerville by hrsa, on Flickr

*Château de Bellegarde, Loiret*
Château de Bellegarde - Loiret by Philippe_28 (maintenant sur ipernity), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Savigny-lès-Beaune, Côte d'Or*
Chateau de Savigny-lès-Beaune, Côte d'Or, Bourgogne, France. by sisaphus, on Flickr

*Château de Cormatin, Saône-et-Loire*
Chateau de Cormatin by anthsnap!, on Flickr

*Château de Chambord, Loir-et-Cher*
Château de Chambord by J-BD, on Flickr

*Château de Radepont, Eure*
Château de Radepont - Eure by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire*
Chateau de Chenonceau, France by Lucy Clayton, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-André-de-Valborgne, Gard*
Saint-André-de-Valborgne by ricko800, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château du Hohlandsbourg, Haut-Rhin*
Château du Hohlandsbourg by Ulli J., on Flickr

*Château de la Bretesche, Loire-Atlantique*
CHATEAU DE LA BRETESCHE by Odile vous remercie de vos visites, on Flickr

*Château de Bertangles, Picardie*
Château de Bertangles Picardie France by  photopade (Nikonist) peu présent, on Flickr

*Château de Aulteribe, Puy-de-Dôme*
la vie de château by Volveryn Photos, on Flickr

*Château de Chazeron, Puy-de-Dôme*
Château de Chazeron DM31121_Dx by photostudio63 photographe clermont ferrand, on Flickr

*Château de la La Barge, Puy-de-Dôme*
Château de la La Barge, près de Courpière (Puy-de-Dôme, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Chateau De Chambray is definitely one of my favourites. I love that style of chateau.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Sully-sur-Loire, Loiret*
France - Loiret - Sully-sur-Loire by Thierry B, on Flickr

*Château de Carcassonne, Aude*
La Cité - Carcassonne by Mono Andes, on Flickr

*Château de Curzay, Vienne*
Château de Curzay Reflection by CR Courson, on Flickr

*Château de Cordès, Puy-de-Dôme*
Château de Cordès (XVe-XVIIIe), Orcival (63) - [Explore du 2 oct. 2013] by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Château de Maulmont, Puy-de-Dôme*
Château Maulmont [Puy de Dôme] by BerColly, on Flickr

*Château de Murol, Auvergne*
Chateau de Murol by gael63, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château Queyras, Hautes-Alpes*

Château Queyras, Hautes-Alpes, Provence (1) par Yvon from Ottawa, sur Flickr

*Château de Chambray, Haute-Normandie*

Château de Chambray par Philippe_28 (maintenant sur ipernity), sur Flickr

*Château de Cornod, Jura*
Château de Cornod by Pays "Lacs et Petite Montagne", on Flickr

*Château de Ray-sur-Saône, Haute-Saône*
Château de Ray-sur-Saône by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Crissay-sur-Manse, Indre-et-Loire*
Crissay-sur-Manse (Indre-et-Loire). by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Belvoir, Doubs*
Château de Belvoir by francoisjouffroy, on Flickr

*Château de Bournel, Doubs*
The Chateau de Bournel by Rick01, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Couin, Pas-de-Calais*
Chateau de Couin,Pas de Calais,France by isamiga76, on Flickr

*Château de Cercamp, Pas-de-Calais*
Château de Cercamp by CrËOS Photographie, on Flickr

*Château des Milandes, Dordogne*
château des Milandes by B.Martine, on Flickr

*Château de Lagarde, Ariège*
Chateau de Lagarde (ariege/Pyrénées-France) by Flodanat, on Flickr

*Château de Versailles, Ile-de-France*
France-000307 - Palace of Versailles by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr

*Château de Montfand à Louchy-Montfand, Allier*
Château (XVe, XVIIe et XVIIIe s.) de Montfand à Louchy-Montfand (Allier, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again, many thanks for your likes :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Aubenas, Ardèche*
Le château d'Aubenas by Òscar Assenza, on Flickr

*Château de Divonne, Ain*
Château de Divonne by dchateaudedivonne, on Flickr

*Château de Beauregard, Haute-Savoie*
Château de Beauregard by Яeиée, on Flickr

*Château des Dames, Seine-et-Marne*
- Le Château des Dames, Le Châtelet-en-Brie (77) Seine et Marne - Île de France // 180.34 - 77 // by vitruve, on Flickr

*Château de Chazey sur Ain (Bugey), Ain*
Château de Chazey sur Ain - Bugey - Ain by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Corcelles, Ain*
Château de Corcelles by malvimarc01, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de La Brévière, Oise*
Picardie, Oise, forêt de Compiègne, façade arrière du château de La Brévière, qu'a fait construire un ministre de la justice de Napoléon III, et qui appartient aujourd'hui à Force Ouvrière by Laurent Gané, on Flickr

*Château de Martainville, Seine-Maritime*
Chateau de Martainville by julien `, on Flickr

*Château de Montrichard, Loir-et-Cher*
Montrichard (Loir-et-Cher) by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de la Bussière, Loiret*
Château de la Bussière - Loiret by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Belcastel, Aveyron*
Belcastel by Dominique Rolland ( Laouleventmeporte ), on Flickr

*Château de Châteaudun, Eure-et-Loir*
Château de Châteaudun by MickyFlick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chaumont-sur-Loire, Loir-et-Cher*
Dans le parc du Château de Chaumont-sur-Loire (2014-08-21 -20) by Cary Greisch, on Flickr

*Château de Villarceaux, Val d'Oise*
Château de Villarceaux by myvalleylil1, on Flickr

*Château de Beynac, Dordogne*
Château de Beynac by dprezat, on Flickr

*Château de Maupas, Cher*
Château de Maupas, Morogues - Cher by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Beauregard, Haute-Savoie*
Château de Beauregard by Яeиée, on Flickr

*Château de Corcelles, Ain*
Château de Corcelles by malvimarc01, on Flickr


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Château du Rondon, Olivet, Loiret*

Château du Rondon by Patrick Verhaeghe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Mothe-Achard, Vendée*
Vendée by PhotoSophil, on Flickr

*Château d'Isle, Val d'Loire*
Ils se battent pour sauver leur joyau ! by Photojol, on Flickr

*Château d’Estaing, Aveyron*
Le château d’Estaing, Aveyron, Midi-Pyrénées by lyli12, on Flickr

*Château du Forêt-de-Viry, Auvergne*
03 Liernolles - Forêt-de-Viry Château by Herve_R 52, on Flickr

*Château de Montrésor, Indre-et-Loire*
Château Montrésor by Яeиée, on Flickr

*Château du Champ, Lozère*
La représentation continue 1603 - Souvenir de Lozère — Château du Champ, XIIIè, XVè, XVIIIè, XIXème s., Altier, Gévaudan, France by Afchine Davoudi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Lancosme, Indre*
Le Jour ni l'Heure : château de Lancosme, Indre, samedi 24 juin 2006, 13:21:50 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*Château d'Argy, Indre*
Château d'Argy by Ranulf 1214, on Flickr

*Château de Condé, Aisne*
Château de Condé (XIIè - XVè - XVIè - XVIIIè), demeure des premiers princes de Condé, Aisne, Picardie, France by Afchine Davoudi, on Flickr

*Château de Bien-Assis, Allier*
le chateau de bien assis by cloro1, on Flickr

*Château de Pont l'Abbé, Finistère*
Chateau de Pont l'Abbé Finistére (1) by gattolocos, on Flickr

*Château de Cornod, Jura*
Château de Cornod by Pays "Lacs et Petite Montagne", on Flickr


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Château de Mont-L'Evêque, Picardie*

Château de Mont-l'Evêque by Morio60, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Boulogne, Ardèche*
DSC_3597_-1 Le château de Boulogne by yves62160, on Flickr

*Château de Champs-sur-Marne, Ile-de-France*
Chateau de Champs-sur-Marne by JNC973, on Flickr

*Château de La Palice, Allier*
Château de La Palice by france-photos.net, on Flickr

*Château d'Estaing, Aveyron*
France - Aveyron - Estaing - Le château d'Estaing by Thierry B, on Flickr

*Château de Montmoirac, Gard*
Château de Montmoirac by gunger30, on Flickr

*Château de Vézénobres, Gard*
Château de Vézénobres. by Bai Deming (1,1M+ visites,merci!), on Flickr


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Château d'Eu, Seine maritime*

La Ville d'Eu - Le Château - Le Musée louis Philippe by jeanlouisallix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Montfort, Dordogne*
Château de Montfort by afer92, on Flickr

*Château de Sully-sur-Loire, Loiret*
France - Loiret - Sully-sur-Loire by Thierry B, on Flickr

*Château de Cordès, Puy-de-Dôme*
Château de Cordès (XVe-XVIIIe), Orcival (63) - [Explore du 2 oct. 2013] by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Château de Cormatin, Saône-et-Loire*
Chateau de Cormatin by anthsnap!, on Flickr

*Château de Radepont, Eure*
Château de Radepont - Eure by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-André-de-Valborgne, Gard*
Saint-André-de-Valborgne by ricko800, on Flickr


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Château de Meillant, Cher*

Château de Meillant by Destination Berry, on Flickr

*Villiers mansion, Normandy*

France, Normandy, Manoire et Parc de Villiers, Saint-Pierre-de-Manneville by Australians Studying Abroad (Christopher Wood), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again many thanks for you likes; also thanks about your posts :cheers:


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Château d'Ô, Orne*

Château d'Ô à Mortrée (Orne-FR) by levaletfrancois, on Flickr

Château d'O, Mortrée by marco_44, on Flickr

*Château du Marais, Essonne*

DSC_0876.jpg by DouDomi, on Flickr

Le Château du Marais - Le Val Saint Germain - Essonne by babicka2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vincennes (Paris), Ile-de-France*
Château de Vincennes by access.denied, on Flickr

*Château de La Napoule, Alpes-Maritimes*
Château de La Napoule 720P - Flickr by Thony_g, on Flickr

*Château de Sévérac, Aveyron*
Château de Sévérac by  photopade (Nikonist) peu présent, on Flickr

*Château de Comps, Rhône-Alpes*
Château de Comps 04 by La Drôme, on Flickr

*Château de Senezergues, Cantal*
Château de Senezergues by nounours54, on Flickr

*Chateau de Sully-sur-Loire, Loiret*
Chateau de Sully sur Loire by christellesaffroy, on Flickr


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

I am totally amazed by the amount of incredible castles I randomly discover everyday on Google maps! And what I post here is just a tiny fragment of the ones I find!

*Château de Challain, Maine-et-Loire*

Chateau de Challain by Watergeus, on Flickr

*Château de Salvert, Maine-et-Loire*

Château de Salvert à Neuillé by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Durtal, Maine-et-Loire
*
Chateau de Durtal, France by ricko800, on Flickr

*Château de Châteaubriant, Loire-Atlantique
*
France-001349 - Last View Inside the Chateau by archer10 (Dennis) REPOSTING, on Flickr

And to finish, one of the most interesting ones! (and they make wine there on top of that! :cheers

*Château de Corton-André, Côte d'Or*

Chateau_Corton_Andre_panorama_geom by HE CAXAP, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Châteauneuf, Bourgogne*
Chateau de Chateauneuf by Michiel666, on Flickr

*Vieux-château de Bricquebec, Manche*
042 Vieux-château, Bricquebec by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de Cherbourg, Manche*
002 by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de Tarascon, Bouches-du-Rhône*
le château de Tarascon by christian.man12, on Flickr

*Château de Claix, Charente*
Chateau de Claix by Laurent_BC, on Flickr

*Château de Foix, Ariège*
The blue castle by hyver31, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Sully-sur-Loire, Loiret*
Untitled by christellesaffroy, on Flickr

*Château de Hautefort, Dordogne*
Château de Hautefort 04 by hmagniez, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire*
Chenonceau 19 juin 2005 0087 by rogevet, on Flickr

*Château du Magnet, Indre*
Mers-sur-Indre (Indre) by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Kerguehennec, Morbihan*
Morbihan_Domaine de Kerguehennec_chateau de nuit_01 by Mathieu Breizh, on Flickr

*Château de Cormatin, Saône-et-Loire*
Château de Cormatin (Saône-et-Loire) - Façade nord et jardins by Morio60, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Flèche, Sarthe*
092349797115262 by alviesunkel2666, on Flickr

*Château de Chantilly, Picardie*
Chateau de Chantilly by Mauro Coiote, on Flickr

*Château de l'Eraudiére, Loire-Atlantique*
Chateau de l'Eraudiére - Nantes - Loire-Atlantique by gattolocos, on Flickr

*Château de la Desnerie, Loire-Atlantique*
Chateau de la Desnerie La Chapelle-sur-Erdre Loire-Atlantique (2) by gattolocos, on Flickr

*Château de Aubenas, Ardèche*
Le château d'Aubenas by Òscar Assenza, on Flickr

*Château de Divonne, Ain*
Château de Divonne by dchateaudedivonne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Rochefoucauld, Charente*
Qui vit sans folie, n'est pas si sage qu'il croit (La Rochefoucauld, maxime n° 209) by caminanteK, on Flickr

*Château de Montfort, Dordogne*
Château de Montfort by afer92, on Flickr

*Château de Sully-sur-Loire, Loiret*
France - Loiret - Sully-sur-Loire by Thierry B, on Flickr

*Château de Maisons-Laffitte, Ile-de-France*
Château de Maisons-Laffitte by Emmanuel Lemée | Photographie, on Flickr

*Château de Cordès, Puy-de-Dôme*
Château de Cordès (XVe-XVIIIe), Orcival (63) - [Explore du 2 oct. 2013] by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Château de Hautefort, Dordogne*
Château de Hautefort (France) by Jean-Paul Cerny, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again many thanks for your likes :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Verrières, Aube* 
63 Verrières - Donjon XV XVII by Herve_R 03, on Flickr

*Château de St. Saturnin, Auvergne*
63 St-Saturnin - Château XII XIV XV by Herve_R 03, on Flickr 

*Château de Maulmont, Auvergne*
63 St-Priest-Bramefant - Maulmont Château XV XVI XIX by Herve_R 03, on Flickr

*Château de Cabrerets, Lot*
Château de Cabrerets, France by Laurent Legrand, on Flickr

*Château Royal, Aveyron*
Château Royal [Explored] by Shastajak, on Flickr

*Château de Trecesson, Morbihan*
Château de Trecesson by antoine Moutiers, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Such a visual feast.


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Saint-Aignan, Loir-et-Cher*

2007T3ARC17 by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Chaumont sur Loire, Loir-et-Cher*

Le château de Chaumont-sur-Loire by Coeur Val de Loire, on Flickr

*Pouzilhac, Gard*

Pouzilhac(Gard) un allant à Saint Quentin près d'Uzès by mfdudu, on Flickr

*Polignac, Haute-Loire*

FORTERESSE DE POLIGNAC by fernand1971, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Najac, Aveyron*
Château de Najac, XIIe, XIIIe siècle by bullit1000_0, on Flickr

*Château d'Apremont, Vendée*
Château d'Apremont by cédricmerceron, on Flickr

*Château de Bonaguil, Lot-et-Garonne*
Château de Bonaguil by Giuliani.Fredo, on Flickr

*Château de Annecy, Haute-Savoie*
Annecy, Chateau de Annecy by wattallan594, on Flickr

*Château de Sully-sur-Loire, Loiret*
Untitled by christellesaffroy, on Flickr

*Château de Bellegarde, Loiret*
Château de Bellegarde, Loiret by olive.titus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Langeais, Indre-et-Loire*
Château de Langeais, from the gardens by Paul McClure DC, on Flickr

*Château de Condé, Aisne*
Château de Condé (XIIè - XVè - XVIè - XVIIIè), demeure des premiers princes de Condé, Aisne, Picardie, France by Afchine Davoudi, on Flickr

*Château de Menthon-St.-Bernard, Savoie*
Chateau de Menthon St Bernard by CarolineMart., on Flickr

*Château de Chambray, Haute-Normandie*
Château de Chambray by Philippe_28 (maintenant sur ipernity), on Flickr

*Château de Hac, Côtes-d'Armor*
Castle/Chateau/Manoir by Bynbrynman, on Flickr

*Château de Pont l'Abbé, Finistère*
Chateau de Pont l'Abbé Finistére (1) by gattolocos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Blois, Loir-et-Cher*
Château de Blois #6 by CrËOS Photographie, on Flickr

*Château de Cordes, Auvergne*
Château de Cordes (Auvergne) by fortel.michel, on Flickr

*Château de Codignat, Auvergne*
Château de Codignat by BerColly, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Amand-en-Puisaye, Nièvre*
Saint-Amand-en-Puisaye (Nièvre) - Le château by Morio60 (en pause), on Flickr

*Château du Nozet, Nièvre*
Chateau du Nozet près de Pouily-sur-Loire (58) by Thierry Vye, on Flickr

*Château de Rocher, Puy-de-Dôme*
Château-Rocher (Puy-de-Dôme) by Francis Fantoni, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Château de Monbazillac, Dordogne*


Château de Monbazillac by Pays de Bergerac, Vignoble & Bastides, on Flickr


*Château d'Effiat, Puy-de-Dôme*


63 Effiat - Château XVII by Herve_R 03, on Flickr


*Château de Ravel, Puy-de-Dôme*


63 Ravel - Château XIII XIV XVI XVII by Herve_R 03, on Flickr


*Château de Denone, Puy-de-Dôme*


63 Effiat - Denone Château XVI by Herve_R 03, on Flickr


*Château de Cordès, Puy-de-Dôme*


63 Orcival - Cordès Château XV XVII by Herve_R 03, on Flickr


*Château de Pionsat, Puy-de-Dôme*


63 Pionsat - Château XV XVI by Herve_R 03, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Château de la Canière, Puy-de-Dôme*


63 Thuret - la Cannière Château XIX by Herve_R 03, on Flickr

*
Château-Dauphin, Allier*


63 Pontgibaud - Château Dauphin XIII XV by Herve_R 03, on Flickr


*Château de Saint-Cirgues-sur-Couze, Puy-de-Dôme*


63 St-Cirgues - Château XV XVI XVII by Herve_R 03, on Flickr


*Château de Châteldon, Puy-de-Dôme*


63 Chateldon - Château XII XV by Herve_R 03, on Flickr


*Château de Thénières, Haute-Savoie*


Château de Thénières, 74140 Ballaison by Un oeil sur la photo, on Flickr


*Château de La Roche, Puy-de-Dôme*


63 Chaptuzat - La Roche XI XII XII XVI by Herve_R 03, on Flickr


*Château de Tournoël, Puy-de-Dôme*


63 Volvic - Tournoël Château XII XIV XV by Herve_R 03, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Montfand à Louchy-Montfand, Allier*
Château (XVe, XVIIe et XVIIIe s.) de Montfand à Louchy-Montfand (Allier, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Chareil-Cintrat, Allier*
Château (XVIe s.) de Chareil-Cintrat (Allier, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de La Motte à Vicq, Allier*
Château (XVe - XVIIIe s.) de La Motte à Vicq (Allier, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Campagne, Aquitaine*
Château de Campagne by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Labatud, Aquitaine*
Château de Labatud à Saint Chamassy by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Restinclières, Hérault*
Le Chateau de Restinclières by dadoobe, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Charming, as ever.....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again many thanks for your likes and also for your posts :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Duchesse Anne, Finistére*
Le Folgoët (21) Chateau dit de la Duchesse Anne construit au 15éme siécle by gattolocos, on Flickr

*Château de Vauvenargue, Bouches-du-Rhône*
Château de Vauvenargue by lacafferata, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Mars-de-Coutais, Loire-Atlantique*
Château de Saint-Mars-de-Coutais by HimalAnda, on Flickr

*Château de Reignac, Aquitaine*
Château de Reignac, Saint-Loubès, France (Dic. 2014) by JofmPhotography, on Flickr

*Château des Milandes, Dordogne*
2013-08 Kasteel van Josephine Baker (Chateau des Milandes/FRA) by About Pixels, on Flickr

*Château de Saint Elix, Haute-Garonne*
Saint Elix by TWojtowicz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Yville, Seine-Maritime*
Château d'Yville, Yville-sur-Seine, F-76 by isamiga76, on Flickr

*Château de Flamanville, Manche*
115 Château de Flamanville by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château Bois de la Salle, Côtes d'Armor*
22 Pléguien - Château Bois de la Salle Château XVII XVIII by Herve_R 03, on Flickr

*Château de la Ville-Chevallier, Côtes d'Armor*
22 Plouagat - Château de la Ville-Chevallier XVIII XIX by Herve_R 03, on Flickr

*Château de Joserand, Puy-de-Dôme*
63 Joserand - Château XV XIX by Herve_R 03, on Flickr

*Château de Cordès, Puy-de-Dôme*
63 Orcival - Cordès Château XV XVII by Herve_R 03, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Metz, Yonne*
METZ 57 by GK Sens-Yonne, on Flickr

*Château d'Harcourt, Eure*
Château d'Harcourt, commune of Harcourt, Eure département, Normandy, France by Paul Anthony Moore, on Flickr

*Château des Milandes, Dordogne*
château des Milandes by B.Martine, on Flickr

*Château de Lagarde, Ariège*
Chateau de Lagarde (ariege/Pyrénées-France) by Flodanat, on Flickr

*Château de Beaumont-sur-Vingeanne, Bourgogne*
Le Jour ni l’Heure 8871 : château de Beaumont-sur-Vingeanne, 1723, Côte-d’Or, Bourgogne, mardi 4 mars 2014, 14:34:50 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*Château de Levroux, Indre*
Levroux (Indre). by sybarite48, on Flickr


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*La Napoule, Alpes-Maritimes*

Château de la Napoule, au second plan le cône volcanique du San Peyre by papyrazzi, on Flickr

*Champlitte,Haute-Saône*

chateau champlitte_DSC0573 by Eykat, on Flickr

*Oiron, Deux-Sèvres*

Untitled by janberckmans, on Flickr

*Puymartin, Dordogne*

Château de Puymartin by dprezat, on Flickr

*Losse, Landes*

Losse by Chris (archi3d), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Azay le Ferron, Indre*
Château d'Azay le Ferron, Indre. by Only Tradition, on Flickr

*Château de Boisrenault, Indre*
Boisrenault by cljardine, on Flickr

*Château de la Ferté, Indre*
Chateau, La Ferté Vidame by Andrea Kirkby, on Flickr

*Château de Palluau-sur-Indre, Indre*
Château de Palluau-sur-Indre, Indre. by Only Tradition, on Flickr

*Château d'Augerville, Loiret*
Chateau d'Augerville by hrsa, on Flickr

*Château de Bellegarde, Loiret*
Château de Bellegarde - Loiret by Philippe_28 (maintenant sur ipernity), on Flickr


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Aubigny-sur-Nère,*

Aubigny-sur-Nère (Cher) - Châtelet d'entrée du château des Stuarts by Morio60, on Flickr

*Château de l'Islette,*

Château de l'Islette by franfran37, on Flickr

*Marbeaumont,*

arrivée à bar le duc - le joli parc Bernier by viviane lerat, on Flickr

*Baulmé-la-Roche,*

21 Baulme-la-Roche - Prieuré XII-XVI-XVII by Herve_R 03, on Flickr

*Blancafort,
*
Château de Blancafort by Saskya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Narbonne, Aude*
Narbonne: palais des Archevêques by Яeиée, on Flickr

*Château de Bussy-Rabutin, Bourgogne*
Château de Bussy-Rabutin, 21150 Bussy-le-Grand "2012" by Christian Labeaune, on Flickr

Château de Bussy-Rabutin, 21150 Bussy-le-Grand "2012" by Christian Labeaune, on Flickr

*Château de la Marthonie Saint-Jean-de-Côle, Dordogne*
chateau de la Marthonie Saint-Jean-de-Côle by claude.lacourarie, on Flickr

*Château de Ratilly, Bourgogne*
89 Treigny - Château de Ratilly XII XVI XVII by Herve_R 03, on Flickr

*Château de Cazeneuve, Gironde*
Château de Cazeneuve, Gironde by Marie-Hélène Cingal, on Flickr

*Château de Ferrand, Gironde*
Chateau de Ferrand, Gironde by moulin360, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

For once again merci beaucoup for your likes :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Beauregard, Haute-Savoie*
Château de Beauregard by Яeиée, on Flickr

*Château des Dames, Seine-et-Marne*
- Le Château des Dames, Le Châtelet-en-Brie (77) Seine et Marne - Île de France // 180.34 - 77 // by vitruve, on Flickr

*Château de Chazey sur Ain (Bugey), Ain*
Château de Chazey sur Ain - Bugey - Ain by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Chambord, Loir-et-Cher*
Chambord, Loire, France by Mijkra, on Flickr

*Château de Aubenas, Ardèche*
Le château d'Aubenas by Òscar Assenza, on Flickr

*Château de Divonne, Ain*
Château de Divonne by dchateaudedivonne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Lavardin, Loir-et-Cher*
Lavardin (Loir-et-Cher) by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Vizille, Isère*
Château de Vizille - France by Landscapesandstuffs, on Flickr

*Château de Gevrey-Chambertin, Bourgogne*
IMG_9666.jpg by Raymond Harding, on Flickr

*Château de Civray, Indre-et-Loire*
Shutters and shadows by penwren, on Flickr

*Château de la Garde, Auvergne*
63 Bort-l'Etang - La Garde Château XII-XV-XIX by Herve_R 03, on Flickr

*Château de St-Rémy-de-Blot, Auvergne*
63 St-Rémy-de-Blot - Chateau Rocher ruines XI XIII XV by Herve_R 03, on Flickr


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Sedières*

Château de Sédières - Corrèze by Philippe_28 (maintenant sur ipernity), on Flickr

*La Grénerie*

Castillo de La Grénerie - Salon la Tour - Francia by ozelui094, on Flickr

*Lubersac*

chateau-lubersac by sev_jeu, on Flickr

*Seilhac*

2000_Seilhac by fulupik, on Flickr

*Azat-le-Ris*

Château du Ris Chauveron à Azat le Ris by wally52, on Flickr

*La Chapelle d'Angillon*

Château de la Chapelle d'Angillon by Dogeed, on Flickr

*La Barben
*
Le château de la Barben by christian.man12, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saint-Amand-en-Puisaye, Nièvre*
Saint-Amand-en-Puisaye (Nièvre) - Le château by Morio60 (en pause), on Flickr


*Château de Cordes, Auvergne*
Château de Cordes (Auvergne) by fortel.michel, on Flickr

*Château de la Bretesche, Loire-Atlantique*
CHATEAU DE LA BRETESCHE by Odile vous remercie de vos visites, on Flickr

*Château de Raray, Oise*
Château de Raray by En Pays d'Halatte, on Flickr

*Château des Dames (Le Châtelet-en-Brie), Seine-et-Marne*
- Le Château des Dames, Le Châtelet-en-Brie (77) Seine et Marne - Île de France // 180.33 - 74 // by vitruve, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chambray, Haute-Normandie*
Château de Chambray by Philippe_28 (maintenant sur ipernity), on Flickr

*Château de Hac, Côtes-d'Armor*
Castle/Chateau/Manoir by Bynbrynman, on Flickr

*Château de Bournel, Doubs*
The Chateau de Bournel by Rick01, on Flickr

*Château de la Charce, Rhône-Alpes*
Château de la Charce 06 by La Drôme, on Flickr

*Château de Campagne, Dordogne*
Parc du Château de Campagne (24260) by Zeldenrust, on Flickr

*Château de Mérindol-les-oliviers, Rhône-Alpes*
Chateau de Mérindol-les-oliviers by Alain G G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Bien-Assis, Allier*
le chateau de bien assis by cloro1, on Flickr

*Château du Bost, Allier*
Château du Bost by Xviar, on Flickr

*Château de Pont l'Abbé, Finistère*
Chateau de Pont l'Abbé Finistére (1) by gattolocos, on Flickr

*Château de Cornod, Jura*
Château de Cornod by Pays "Lacs et Petite Montagne", on Flickr

*Château de Ray-sur-Saône, Haute-Saône*
Château de Ray-sur-Saône by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Dinteville, Haute-Marne*
Château de Dinteville by Marcus & Sam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again many thanks for your likes :cheers:


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Ambleville*

Château d'Ambleville by Philippe_28 (maintenant sur ipernity), on Flickr

*Précy-sur-Oise*

Precy sur oise by papydiesel95, on Flickr

*Hénonville*

Village du Vexin Château d'Hénonville by  Philippe L Photography , on Flickr

*Saint-Cyr-Sur-Chars*

Château de Saint Cyr by mihu66, on Flickr
*
Pailly*

Le château du PAILLY by MAPNANCY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saint-Georges-de-Monclard, Aquitaine*
Château de Saint Georges de Monclard by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Campagne, Aquitaine*
Château de Campagne by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Labatud, Aquitaine*
Château de Labatud à Saint Chamassy by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Castelnaud, Dordogne*
CHATEAU DE CASTELNAUD (DORDOGNE-FRANCE) by cacoin95, on Flickr

*Château de Montfort, Dordogne*
Château de Montfort by dprezat, on Flickr

*Château - fort de Constance (Aigues Mortes), Gard*
Aigues Mortes - Tour de Constance by desmoniac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chissay, Loir-et-Cher*
Chateau de Chissay by 2 Canadians Roam the World, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire*
Château de Chenonceau by Akator7, on Flickr

*Château de Hautefort, Dordogne*
CHATEAU DE HAUTEFORT by claude.lacourarie, on Flickr

*Château de Versailles, Ile-de-France*
Versailles by antwane_thibaud, on Flickr

*Château de Yèvre-le-Châtel, Loiret*
Yèvre-le-Châtel, Loiret by Marie-Hélène Cingal, on Flickr

*Château de Nibelle, Loiret*
Nibelle 45 by GK Sens-Yonne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saint-André-de-Valborgne, Gard*
Saint-André-de-Valborgne by ricko800, on Flickr

*Château de Rocher, Puy-de-Dôme*
Château-Rocher (Puy-de-Dôme) by Francis Fantoni, on Flickr

*Château de Cordes, Auvergne*
Château de Cordes (Auvergne) by fortel.michel, on Flickr

*Château de la Bretesche, Loire-Atlantique*
CHATEAU DE LA BRETESCHE by Odile vous remercie de vos visites, on Flickr

*Château de Raray, Oise*
Château de Raray by En Pays d'Halatte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Montrésor, Indre-et-Loire*
Château Montrésor by Яeиée, on Flickr

*Château du Champ, Lozère*
La représentation continue 1603 - Souvenir de Lozère — Château du Champ, XIIIè, XVè, XVIIIè, XIXème s., Altier, Gévaudan, France by Afchine Davoudi, on Flickr

*Château de Montmoirac, Gard*
Château de Montmoirac by gunger30, on Flickr

*Château de Vézénobres, Gard*
Château de Vézénobres. by Bai Deming (1,1M+ visites,merci!), on Flickr

*Château de Cormatin, Saône-et-Loire*
Chateau de Cormatin by anthsnap!, on Flickr

*Château de Radepont, Eure*
Château de Radepont - Eure by Vaxjo, on Flickr


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

You post the same pictures two or three times a page!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Sometimes i forgot if a photo posted allready twice! Dont worry will be gone... 

*Château de Fourchaud, Auvergne*
Château de Fourchaud by Doc ARVERNE, on Flickr

*Château de Montrésor, Indre-et-Loire*
Château de Montrésor by Julien Morot, on Flickr

*Château de Saint Julien, Isère*
Easter 2015 by jmarcdive, on Flickr

*Château de Combreux, Ile-de-France*
Château de Combreux by Portocéan, on Flickr

*Château de Ham, Somme*
Ham (Somme) - Vestiges du château by Morio60, on Flickr

*Château de Belflou, Aude*
Château de Belflou by TWojtowicz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Once again merci beaucoup for your likes :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chantilly, Picardie*
香堤伊城堡 Chateau de Chantilly by fansam, on Flickr

*Château de Brest, Finistère*
Château de Brest by Peter H. Photographie, on Flickr

*Château de Pierrefonds, Picardie*
Le chateau de Pierrefonds by StephanExposE, on Flickr

*Château de Fourchaud, Allier*
Château de Fourchaud by Doc ARVERNE, on Flickr

*Château Calenzana, Haute-Corse*
Chateau Calenzana by Piefke La Belle, on Flickr

*Château de Flamanville, Manche*
118 Château de Flamanville by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château du Mont-Dieu, Ardennes*
La vie de château à la chartreuse du Mont-Dieu by GDV's pictures, on Flickr

*Château de Chamarande, Essonne*
Parc du château de Chamarande (Essonne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Angles-sur-l'Anglin, Vienne*
Angles-sur-l'Anglin by Richard Holding, on Flickr

*Château de Fourchaud, Allier*
Château de Fourchaud by Doc ARVERNE, on Flickr

*Château de Codignat, Auvergne*
63 Bort-l'Etang - Codignat Château XV by Herve_R 03, on Flickr

*Chateau d'Aiguines, Var*
Chateau d'aiguines by papy06200, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Simiane (Valréas), Vaucluse*
Valréas : le château de Simiane et hôtel de ville by bernarddelefosse, on Flickr

Valréas : le château de Simiane et hôtel de ville by bernarddelefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Lavardens, Midi-Pyrénées*
Château de Lavardens by colinebuch, on Flickr

*Château de Béthemont, Yvelines*
Vallée des Yvelines by \Nicolas/, on Flickr

*Château de Puilaurens, Aude*
Châteaux de Puilaurens by eberbolingot, on Flickr

*Château d'Apremont, Vendée*
Château d'Apremont by cédricmerceron, on Flickr

*Château de Marais-Poitevin, Vendée*
Marais Poitevin by PhotoSophil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Champs, Ile-de-France*
Chateau de Champs, East Paris by natureloving, on Flickr

*Château de Saumur, Maine-et-Loire*
Château de Saumur, France by szeke, on Flickr

*Château de Chamarande, Ile-de-France*
Château de Chamarande, Ile-de-France by Jean-Paul Cerny, on Flickr

*Château de Kériolet, Finistère*
Château de Kériolet Finistère France by  photopade (Nikonist), on Flickr

*Château de Valençay, Indre*
Cours arrière du château de Valencay by PhilPic91, on Flickr

*Château de Clos-Vougeot, Bourgogne*
IMG_9627.jpg by Raymond Harding, on Flickr


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Martinvast, Manche*

Château de Martinvast by Cherbourg Tourisme, on Flickr

*Costaérès, Côtes d'Armor*

Trégastel by minikti, on Flickr

*Aveny, Loiret*

Chateau d'Aveny by Pierre Marcel, on Flickr

*La Caze Castle, Laval-du-Tarn, Lozère*

Château de la Caze, Laval-du-Tarn, Lozère, Languedoc-Roussillon, France (© Franck Charton/hemis.fr/Getty Images) by marianjones66, on Flickr

*Védrines, Haute-Loire*

Chateau de Védrines (16iéme siècle) Haute-Loire by gattolocos, on Flickr

*Lavoute-sur-Loire, Haute-Loire*

Vélos de route by tourisme43, on Flickr

*La Mothe Castle, Calvinet, Cantal*

Château de La Mothe à Calvinet by wally52, on Flickr

*Mazerolles Castle, Salins, Cantal*

Château de Mazerolle à Salins by wally52, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Garenne-Lemot, Loire-Atlantique*
Domaine de la Garenne Lemot by CREE PING, on Flickr

*Château de Rochebonne, Rhône-Alpes*
Theizé - Château de Rochebonne by larsen & co, on Flickr

*Château de Suscinio, Morbihan*
DSC06015- Château de Suscinio Bretagne Sarzeau Morbihan France by Rolye, on Flickr

*Château de Montbazillac, Dordogne*
Château de Montbazillac by GillesEL, on Flickr

*Ruines du château de Ners, Bouches-du-Rhône*
Ruines du château de Ners by Bernard Ddd, on Flickr

*Château de Rouville, Loiret*
Malesherbes, château de Rouville by Mallessoute, on Flickr


----------



## Belizarius (Oct 9, 2010)

*Castles of France*

Le Bouchet Castle









Photo by PixAile, Panoramio
Romefort Castle









Photo by H. Rebours, Panoramio

Châtelperron - Château









Photo by D80, Panoramio
La Varenne Château








Photo by H. Rebours, Panoramio

Le chateau de Fontaine








Photo by Jean Maurupt, Panoramio

Château Vesset








Photo by H. Rebours, Panoramio

Château Chambon








Photo by H. Rebours, Panoramio

Malesherbes - Château








Photo by H. Rebours, Panoramio

Plieux - Château 








Photo by H. Rebours, Panoramio

Nogent-le-Rotrou - Château








Photo by H. Rebours, Panoramio
La Brède - Château 








Photo by H. Rebours, Panoramio


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

^^

Great finds! Some of them need a serious refurbishing though.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Carcassonne, Aude*
Tres germanes romanes / Three roman sisters by SBA73, on Flickr

*Château de Briancon, Bourgogne*
Château de Brancion by Chrisar, on Flickr

*Château de Courances, Essonne*
Untitled by Miwok., on Flickr

*Château de Peyrepertuse, Aude*
02 641 - Aude, Château de Peyrepertuse by jeanpierreossorio, on Flickr

*Château de Lunas, Hérault*
Château de Lunas (2) by Johan PhotoGraphe, on Flickr

*Château de Restinclières, Hérault*
Le Chateau de Restinclières by dadoobe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Carcassonne, Aude*
Carcassonne, la nuit by SBA73, on Flickr

*Château de Monbazillac, Dordogne*
Château de Monbazillac / Dordogne by Graphiste & Photographe, on Flickr

*Château de La Grange, Lorraine*
Château de La Grange, Manom, France by Sylvain Francois, on Flickr

*Château de Varennes, Bourgogne*
Burgundy, France - Chateau de Varennes by Regan Gilder, on Flickr

*Château de Bonaguil, Lot-et-Garonne*
Bonaguil by Photodidacte, on Flickr

*Château d’Estaing, Aveyron*
Le château d’Estaing, Aveyron, Midi-Pyrénées by lyli12, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I really must get around to visiting Carcassonne. Great pictures.


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Brissac, Maine-et-Loire*

Château de Brissac - Maine-et-Loire by Philippe_28 (maintenant sur ipernity), on Flickr

*Plessis-Macé, Maine-et-Loire*

Château du Plessis Macé by binouches, on Flickr

*Brézé, Maine-et-Loire*

Château de Brézé (Maine-et-Loire) by Morio60, on Flickr

*Saint-Rémy-en-Mauges, Maine-et-Loire*

Château de Clairembault à Saint Rémy en Mauges by wally52, on Flickr

*Maulévrier, Maine-et-Loire*

_MG_2141-7 by j.favreau, on Flickr

*Lude, Maine-et-Loire*

Château du Lude, façade principale - Anjou by de Provence et d'ailleurs, on Flickr

*Beaupréau, maine-et-Loire*

Ancien château réhabilité en logements, vu depuis la rue des Mauges - Beaupréau, Maine-et-Loire by Selbymay, on Flickr

*Serrant, Maine-et-Loire*

Chateau de Serrant by V come Viaggiare, on Flickr

*Villevèque, Maine-et-Loire*

Musée Château de Villevêque by office de tourisme angersloirevalley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Bridoré, Indre-et-Loire*
Bridoré (Indre-et-Loire) by sybarite48, on Flickr

Bridoré (Indre-et-Loire) by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Chamarande, Essonne*
Château de Chamarande by Miwok., on Flickr

*Château de Casteljaloux, Lot-et-Garonne*
Région de Casteljaloux by Christine-dg, on Flickr

*Château de La Ferté Saint-Aubin, Loiret*
Château de La Ferté Saint-Aubin by GillesAdrien, on Flickr

*Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte, Ile-de-France*
jardins & chateau by leonlagben, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Jumilhac-le-Grand, Dordogne*
Château de Jumilhac le Grand by Emeline BROUSSARD, on Flickr

*Château de Blandy-les-Tours, Seine-et-Marne*
Château de Blandy-les-Tours by Quentin Douchet, on Flickr

*Château de La Grange, Lorraine*
Château de La Grange, Manom, France by Sylvain Francois, on Flickr

*Château de Rochebrune, Charente*
Chateau de Rochebrune, Etagnac, Charente France by LesTroisChenes, on Flickr

*Château de La Clayette, Saône-et-Loire*
Chateau de La Clayette by Gabrïelle, on Flickr

*Château de Cornes d'Urfé, Rhône-Alpes*
Le château des Cornes d'Urfé by Monia Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Aubenas, Ardèche*
Château d'Aubenas dans les brumes du matin by Camille vous remercie de votre visite, on Flickr

*Château de Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques*
Château de Pau by Dorje65, on Flickr

*Château de Nadaillac-de-Rouge, Lot*
Château de Nadaillac-de-Rouge by alcowp, on Flickr

*Château de Puymartin, Dordogne*
Château de Puymartin (24) by thierry2478, on Flickr

*Château d'Aiguines, Var*
France, Provence , Chateau in Aiguines, 12614 by roba66, on Flickr

*Château de Brissac, Maine-et-Loire*
Château de Brissac (Maine et Loire) by h4gstr0m, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Caze, Lozère*
Belle Demeure by BRI PHOTOGRAPHE, on Flickr

La Caze by BRI PHOTOGRAPHE, on Flickr

*Château du Tornel, Lozère*
Château du Tornel by BRI PHOTOGRAPHE, on Flickr

*Château de la Garde-Guérin, Lozère*
335 Cháteau de la Garde-Guérin 24-08-2014 Kopie by roschmaus, on Flickr

*Château de Castenet, Lozère*
C1014433 - Château de Castenet by oliv.courtois, on Flickr

*Ruines du Château de Tournel, Lot*
1-P1050730 by tferdinnd, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Always romantic.....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Indeed :yes:

*Château de Chantilly, Picardie*
The Château de Chantilly in Chantilly, France. by zebulon.walton, on Flickr

*Château de la Grange, Ain* 
Les étangs de la Dombes by zabou256 aussi sur Ipernity, on Flickr

*Château de Puymartin, Dordogne*
Château de Puymartin (24) by thierry2478, on Flickr

Château de Puymartin (24) by thierry2478, on Flickr

*Château de Chrétien-Chabenet, Indre*
Le Pont-Chrétien-Chabenet (Indre). by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Maulmont, Puy-de-Dôme*
Château Maulmont Puy de Dôme Auvergne 2015-04 by motozone69, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Brézé, Maine-et-Loire*
Brézé 01- PH00180 by lambertantoine450, on Flickr

*Château de Trécesson, Ille-et-Vilaine*
Château de Trécesson by dono heneman, on Flickr

*Château du Lude, Sarthe*
Château du Lude by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de Les Ormes, Vienne*
Les Ormes - Château by Martin M. Miles, on Flickr

*Château de St-Gérand-de-Vaux, Allier*
03 St-Gérand-de-Vaux - St-Gérand Château XVI-XVIII by Herve_R 03, on Flickr

*Château de Suscinio, Morbihan*
Chateau de Suscinio by dom35320, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again _merci beaucoup_ for your likes :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Brézé, Maine-et-Loire*
Château de Brézé by Jean-Paul CERNY, sur Flickr

*Château Ducs de Joyeuse, Aude*
11 Couiza - Château Ducs de Joyeuse XV XVI by Hervé Rebours, sur Flickr

*Château de Durban, Aude*
11 Durban-Corbières - Château de Durban XI by Hervé Rebours, sur Flickr

*Château de Quéribus, Aude*
11 Cucugnan - Château de Quéribus XI XII XII XVI by Hervé Rebours, sur Flickr

*Château de Duingt, Savoie*
Duingt castle - Lake Annecy, France by My Planet Experience, sur Flickr

*Château de Villarceau, Val d'Oise*
Château de Villarceau by Jacky Delville, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Queyras, Hautes-Alpes*
IMG_0158-1 Château Queyras by Design_Ex, sur Flickr

*Château de la Pie, Val d'Loire*
Château de la Pie by Joël AUBRY, sur Flickr

*Château de Perpignan, Pyrénées-Orientales*
66 Perpignan - Palais Rois de Majorque XIII XIV XV XVI (2006) by Hervé Rebours, sur Flickr

*Château de Villefranche-de-Conflent, Pyrénées-Orientales*
66 Villefranche-de-Conflent - Fort Libéria XV XVII (2006) by Hervé Rebours, sur Flickr

*Château de Rambouillet, Yvelines*
Rambouillet - Yvelines by Jacques BILLAUDEL, sur Flickr

*Château de la Chasse, Val d'Oise*
CHÂTEAU DE LA CHASSE by Xavier Gardere, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Sainte-Sévère-sur-Indre, Indre*
Sainte-Sévère-sur-Indre (Indre) by Daniel Jolivet, sur Flickr

Sainte-Sévère-sur-Indre (Indre) by Daniel Jolivet, sur Flickr

*Château de Loupiac, Aveyron*
12 Lapanouse - Château de Loupiac XIV XV XVI by Hervé Rebours, sur Flickr

*Château de Lugans, Aveyron*
12 Gaillac-d'Aveyron - Château de Lugans XVII XIX by Hervé Rebours, sur Flickr

*Château de La Roquette, Aveyron*
12 Onet-le-Château - Château de La Roquette XVIII by Hervé Rebours, sur Flickr

*Château de Melac, Aveyron*
12 St-Rome-de-Cernon - Melac Château XIV XV XVI by Hervé Rebours, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Amboise, Indre-et-Loire*
Amboise1 by Kimy Candys, on Flickr

*Château de Sully-sur-Loire, Loiret*
Chateau de Sully-sur-Loire1 by Kimy Candys, on Flickr

*Château de La Ferté-Saint-Aubin, Loiret*
La Ferté Saint-Aubin1 by Kimy Candys, on Flickr

*Château de Pierrefonds, Picardie*
Chateau de Pierrefonds by Jérôme BRUNEL, on Flickr

*Château de Budos, Gironde*
Château de Budos by Daniel Biays, on Flickr

*Château de Sainte-Croix-du-Mont, Gironde*
Sainte Croix du Mont_2013 by Aurélie_D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Fontainebleau, Ile-de-France*
Château de Fontainebleau. Fontainebleau, mai 2015 by Bernard BPI, on Flickr

*Château du Saussay, Ile-de-France*
Château du Saussay, Ballancourt-sur-Essonne by Mathieu FRANCOIS DU BERTRAND, on Flickr

*Château de Brézé, Maine-et-Loire*
Château de Brézé by Jean-Paul CERNY, on Flickr

*Château de Ceaulmont, Indre*
Ceaulmont (Indre). by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

Ceaulmont (Indre). by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Charreconduit, Bourgogne*
Château de Charreconduit 001 by Laurent Lenotre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again merci beaucoup for your likes :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Singes, Eure*
Château des Singes by Thomas Moessner, on Flickr

*Château de Commarque, Dordogne*
DONJON, CHATEAU DE COMMARQUE by Claude LACOURARIE, on Flickr

*Château de Puyguilhem, Dordogne*
CHATEAU DE PUYGUILHEM VILARS DORDOGNE by Claude LACOURARIE, on Flickr

*Château de Eymet, Dordogne*
Château de Eymet by dprezat, on Flickr

*Château de Monbazillac, Dordogne*
Château de Monbazillac by dprezat, on Flickr

*Château de Crozant, Creuse*
Crozant (Creuse). by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Versailles, Ile-de-France*
Sortie de visite - Visit exit by bernard, on Flickr

*Château des Tourailles, Orne*
Château des Tourailles by *SHERWOOD*, on Flickr

*Château de Crozant, Creuse*
Crozant (Creuse). by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Val, Cantal*
France_D806167 by Jane drumsara, on Flickr

France_D806160 by Jane drumsara, on Flickr

*Château de Le Pont-Chrétien-Chabenet, Indre*
Le Pont-Chrétien-Chabenet (Indre). by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Busset, Allier*
Château de Busset Allier Auvergne 2015-04 by motozone69, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saint Germain-en-Laye, Ile-de-France*
Saint germain en Laye by Gencive de Truie, on Flickr

Saint germain en Laye by Gencive de Truie, on Flickr

*Château de Clisson, Loire-Atlantique*
Château de Clisson by philturp, on Flickr

*Château de Beynac, Dordogne*
Beynac Castle and Village by Bobrad, on Flickr

*Château de Craon, Lorraine*
Château de Craon (Haroué) by David Sch., on Flickr

*Château de Maillé, Finistère*
Plounévez-Lochrist - Finistère by Jacques BILLAUDEL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Kerjean, Finistère*
Saint-Vougay - Finistère by Jacques BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Condé-en-Brie, Aisne*
Château (XVIIe-XVIIIe s.) de Condé-en-Brie (Aisne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Chambord, Loir-et-Cher*
Château de Chambord by Michel DAVID, on Flickr

*Château des Milandes, Dordogne*
088 Château des Milandes, Dordogne by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de Quéribus, Aude*
Château de Quéribus by Cédric GAUTHIER, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Germain-en-Laye, Ile-de-France*
Saint germain en Laye by Gencive de Truie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again many thanks about your likes :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Losse, Dordogne*
_DSC8109 by Marcel Musil, on Flickr

_DSC8106 by Marcel Musil, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Germain-de-Livet, Calvados*
Château Saint Germain de Livet by eric, on Flickr

Château Saint Germain de Livet by eric, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire*
Chateau de Chenonceau by Fido_le_muet, on Flickr

*Château de Montbrun, Haute-Vienne*
Le chateau de Montbrun by Jubeau Philippe, on Flickr

*Château de Bagnac, Haute-Vienne*
Chateau de Bagnac by Fred Adams, on Flickr


----------



## montjoye (Feb 21, 2012)

Château de Sceaux










Castle of Collégiale de Saint-Liphard

Not exactly a castle, but one part on this church was a double tower for the castle.









Little Castle of Sceaux










Château d'Amboise - Castle Amboise










Château de Chinon - Castle of Chinon










Château de Gien - Castle of Gien it was the castle when Jeanne d'Arc come in the first way to Chinon.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte, Ile-de-France*
Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte by Colliculus, on Flickr

*Château de Dormans, Marne*
Château (XIVe-XVIIe-XIXe s.) de Dormans (Marne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Castelnaud, Dordogne*
* by Philippe, on Flickr

*Château de la Caze, Lozère*
Chateau De la Caze in the Tarn Gorge - France by John Denman, on Flickr

*Château du Tournel, Lozère*
Château du Tournel by Daniel Caubère, on Flickr

*Château de la Garde-Guérin, Lozère*
335 Cháteau de la Garde-Guérin 24-08-2014 Kopie by roschmaus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saint-Germain-de-Livet, Calvados*
Château Saint Germain de Livet by eric, on Flickr

*Château de Montfort, Dordogne*
Château de Montfort by Bobrad, on Flickr

*Château de Castelnaud, Dordogne*
* by z i g z a g, on Flickr

* by z i g z a g, on Flickr

*Château de Le Prieuré, Rhône*
Le prieuré - Cour intérieure by Yann Di Mauro, on Flickr

*Château de Clermont, Rhône*
Château de Clermont by Yann Di Mauro, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Ever inspiring.....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saint-Amand-en-Puisaye, Nièvre*
Saint-Amand-en-Puisaye (Nièvre) - Le château by Morio60 (en pause), on Flickr

*Château de la Bretesche, Loire-Atlantique*
CHATEAU DE LA BRETESCHE by Odile vous remercie de vos visites, on Flickr

*Château de Hac, Côtes-d'Armor*
Castle/Chateau/Manoir by Bynbrynman, on Flickr

*Château de Bournel, Doubs*
The Chateau de Bournel by Rick01, on Flickr

*Château de Menilles, Eure*
Menilles (27) - Le château by Hugues, on Flickr

Menilles (27) - Le château by Hugues, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chamerolles, Loiret*
Château de Chamerolles by Patricia, on Flickr

Château de Chamerolles by Patricia, on Flickr

*Château de Mareuil-sur-Lay-Dissais, Vendée*
Mareuil-sur-Lay-Dissais - Vendée - France by voyageur12, on Flickr

*Château de la Brisette, Manche*
082a Le Château de la Brisette à St Germain de Tournebut by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de la Chabotterie, Vendée*
La Chabotterie by  Philippe L Photography , on Flickr

*Château de Sables, Vendée*
Château de Sables by Paul Davodeau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again many thanks about your likes, posts (châteaux photos) and comments :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Beauregard, Loir-et-Cher*
Château de Beauregard, Loir et Cher by Pitchouscrap, on Flickr

*Château des Dames, Seine-et-Marne*
- Le Château des Dames, Le Châtelet-en-Brie (77) Seine et Marne - Île de France // 180.34 - 77 // by vitruve, on Flickr

*Château de Corcelles, Ain*
Château de Corcelles by malvimarc01, on Flickr

*Château de Hérisson, Allier*
Château de Hérisson-Allier by obgalerie, on Flickr

*Château de Nassigny, Allier*
Château (XIVe-XVe-XIXe s.) de Nassigny (Allier, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Saturnin, Auvergne*
Auvergne: château de Saint Saturnin by Яeиée, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Madeleine, Yvelines*
Château de la Madeleine by thierry2478, on Flickr

Château de la Madeleine by thierry2478, on Flickr

*Château de Fougères, Bretagne*
Image 0001 by De Keryado, on Flickr

*Château de Loubens, Haute-Garonne*
Château de Loubens by [email protected], on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Ulrich, Alsace*
Château de Saint-Ulrich by Jens Klettenheimer, on Flickr

*Château de Peyrepertuse, Aude*
Château cathare de Peyrepertuse by Jean-Marc Barrère, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Chabotterie, Vendée*
La Chabotterie by  Philippe L Photography , on Flickr

*Château de Puivert, Aude*
IMG_1674 by howiemj, on Flickr

*Château de Meung-sur-Loire, Loiret*
Meung-sur-Loire - Château by Martin M. Miles, on Flickr

*Les 4 châteaux de Lastours, Aude*
Les 4 châteaux de Lastours, Aude, France by masterpal, on Flickr

Les 4 châteaux de Lastours, Aude, France by masterpal, on Flickr

*Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte, Ile-de-France*
Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte by Colliculus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Château d'Amboise, Region Centre*









Château d'Amboise by Frank aus München, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Château de Loches, Centre*


















Château de Loches by Frank aus München, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Pierreclos, Saône-et-Loire*
Le château de Pierreclos (Saône-et-Loire) by Morio60, on Flickr

*Château de la Desnerie, Loire-Atlantique*
Chateau de la Desnerie La Chapelle-sur-Erdre Loire-Atlantique (2) by gattolocos, on Flickr

*Château de Aubenas, Ardèche*
Le château d'Aubenas by Òscar Assenza, on Flickr

*Château de Beauregard, Haute-Savoie*
Château de Beauregard by Яeиée, on Flickr

*Château des Dames, Seine-et-Marne*
- Le Château des Dames, Le Châtelet-en-Brie (77) Seine et Marne - Île de France // 180.34 - 77 // by vitruve, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Amand-en-Puisaye, Nièvre*
Saint-Amand-en-Puisaye (Nièvre) - Le château by Morio60 (en pause), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Aiguines, Var*
Aiguines by ::fede::, on Flickr

*Château de Fourcès, Gers*
Château de Fourcès - Gers by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château des Milandes, Dordogne*
château des Milandes by B.Martine, on Flickr

*Château de Lagarde, Ariège*
Chateau de Lagarde (ariege/Pyrénées-France) by Flodanat, on Flickr

*Château de Bertangles, Picardie*
Château de Bertangles Picardie France by  photopade (Nikonist) peu présent, on Flickr

*Château de Beaumont-sur-Vingeanne, Bourgogne*
Le Jour ni l’Heure 8871 : château de Beaumont-sur-Vingeanne, 1723, Côte-d’Or, Bourgogne, mardi 4 mars 2014, 14:34:50 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again, many thanks for your likes :cheers:


----------



## PHOTO84 (Apr 23, 2015)

france have amazing casles


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tour de France 2015*

*Château de Buigny-Saint-Maclou (Abbeville), Somme*
Château de Buigny-Saint-Maclou by Sylvie Gilliard, on Flickr

*Château de Guerville, Seine-Maritime*
Chateau de Guerville by isamiga76, on Flickr

*Château de Dieppe, Seine-Maritime*
Château de Dieppe by Brian Hampson, on Flickr

Château de Dieppe by Frédéric BISSON, on Flickr

*Château de Fécamp, Seine-Maritime*
Restes du château - 22 août 2012 (Rue André Paul Leroux - Fécamp) by Padicha, on Flickr

*Château de Cuverville (Étretat), Seine-Maritime*
Le Jour ni l'Heure 1658 : château de Cuverville, 1730, près d'Étretat, Seine-Maritime, domaine normand d'André Gide, 1869-1951, jeudi 9 juillet 2009, 17:01:10 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Le château de Sully-sur-Loire, Loiret*



Sully-sur-Loire 01 by Alain Devisme, on Flickr



Sully-sur-Loire 09 by Alain Devisme, on Flickr



Sully-sur-Loire 16 by Alain Devisme, on Flickr



Sully-sur-Loire 22 by Alain Devisme, on Flickr



Sully-sur-Loire 29 by Alain Devisme, on Flickr



Sully-sur-Loire 26 by Alain Devisme, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Château de Condé, Condé-en-Brie, Aisne*



Condé-en-Brie (Aisne) - Château de Condé by Patrick, on Flickr



Condé-en-Brie (Aisne) - Château de Condé - Salle Servandoni by Patrick, on Flickr



Condé-en-Brie (Aisne) - Château de Condé - Chambre de Richelieu by Patrick, on Flickr



Condé-en-Brie (Aisne) - Château de Condé - Salon décoré par Jean-Baptiste Oudry by Patrick, on Flickr



Condé-en-Brie (Aisne) - Château de Condé - Escalier d'honneur by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Chateau de Hautefort, Dordogne*

Château de Hautefort (Dordogne) - Façade ouest by Patrick, sur Flickr

Château de Hautefort (Dordogne) by Patrick, sur Flickr

Château de Hautefort (Dordogne) by Patrick, sur Flickr

PANORAMA CHATEAU de HAUTEFORT by Claude LACOURARIE, sur Flickr

Hautefort (Dordogne) by PierreG_09, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tour de France 2015*

*Château de Saint Germain-de-Livet (Livarot), Calvados*
Château de Saint Germain-de-Livet by Spiterman, on Flickr

*Château de Chambois, Orne*
Château de Chambois by Fabien POTEL, on Flickr

*Château de Couterne (Argentan), Orne*
Septième étape Argentan - Rennes, 170 km 6 by jplp, on Flickr

*Château de Carrouges, Orne*
Château de Carrouges by eric, on Flickr

Château de Carrouges by eric, on Flickr

*Château de Fougères, Ille-et-Vllaine*
Fougeres-71 by Nicolas JENVRIN, on Flickr

Château de Fougères, Ille-et-Vilaine - Castle of Fougères, Brittany, 2015 by Stéphane Mahot, on Flickr

Le château de Fougères by Office de Tourisme Pays de Fougères, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tour de France 2015*

*Château de Moulins, Ille-et-Vilaine *
Moulins - Ille-et-Vilaine by Jacques BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Caradeuc (Bécherel), Ille-et-Vilaine* 
Château de Caradeuc. Becherel by Roberto Poveda, on Flickr

*Château de Couëllan, Côtes d'Armor*
Château de Couëllan à CAULNES (Côtes d'Armor). by Olivier CABARET, on Flickr

Château (XVIIe-XVIIIe s.) de Couëllan, Caulnes (Côtes d'Armor, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de la Motte Basse (Le Gouray), Côtes d'Armor*
Untitled by jean-pascal guillouet, on Flickr

*Château des Rohan, Côtes d'Armor*
Château des Rohan by Guy Fogwill, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

It's nice to see some interiors too.....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

More châteaux from the area of Tour de France 2015 tomorrow; in Pyrenees area :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de l'Hermine (Vannes), Morbihan*
Vannes - Le château de l'Hermine by Stéphane Sélo, on Flickr

Chateau L'Hermine and Jardin des Remparts, Vannes by Loving Wanderer 12, on Flickr

*Château de Garderes, Hautes-Pyrénées*
chateau-de-garderes by christos-greece, on Flickr

garderes by christos-greece, on Flickr

*Château des Trois-Villes, Pyrénées-Atlantiques*
12 Château des Trois-Villes HPIM5708 by marc1961be, on Flickr

*Château de Arette, Pyrénées-Atlantiques*
Maison noble de Forez, Arette, Pyrénées Atlantiques, Aquitaine, France. by Bernard Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tour de France 2015*

*Château de Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques*
DSCF5262 - Chateau de Pau - Avril 2015 by Chris 64, on Flickr

Château de Pau by Gönpo Dorje, on Flickr

*Château de Coarraze, Pyrénées-Atlantiques*
Chateau Coarraze CPhoto O. Gangnebien by Office de Tourisme Pays de Nay, on Flickr

*Château-Fort de Lourdes, Hautes-Pyrénées*
Le Château Fort de Lourdes by Benjamin Radley, on Flickr

*Château de Mauvezin, Hautes-Pyrénées*
Le château de Mauvezin by Artur Tomaz, on Flickr

chateau de mauvezin by barth1003, on Flickr

*Château de Ségure (Arreau), Hautes-Pyrénées*
Le Château de Ségure - Arreau by Audrey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tour de France 2015*

*Château de Montégut, Gers*
Le château et l'église de Montégut (2011-08-14 -03) by Cary Greisch, on Flickr

*Château de Castillon-en-Couserans, Ariège*
chateau a Castillon en Couserans by m-idre31, on Flickr

Chateau de Castillon en Couserans by m-idre31, on Flickr

*Château de Foix, Ariège*
On the Line ! by Stéphane Meurisse, on Flickr

Château de Foix by Luc, on Flickr

*Château de Verdun (Les Cabannes), Ariège*
Château-Verdun (Ariège/Pyrénées) by PierreG_09, on Flickr

Pyrénées by Patrick Talbert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tour de France 2015*

*Château de Muret, Haute-Garonne*
château de Muret by francoise e., on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Félix-Lauragais (Caraman), Haute-Garonne*
Le Jour ni l'Heure : château (XIIIe-XVIIIe s.) de Saint-Félix-Lauragais, jadis Saint-Félix-de-Caraman, Haute-Garonne, Languedoc, Midi-Pyrénées, samedi 21 juin 2008, 13:41:49 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*Château de Couffinal (Lavaur), Tarn*
Château de Couffinal, Lavaur, Tarn, samedi 10 décembre 2011 by Sébastien Bories, on Flickr

*Château de Crins (Graulhet), Tarn*
Ancien château de Crins (XVIe et XVII e s., mais surtout XXe s.), demeure des comtes d'Aubijoux, seigneurs de Graulhet, auj. école maternelle, Graulhet (Tarn), Languedoc, lundi 14 avril 2014 by Sébastien Bories, on Flickr

*Vieux Château de Ambialet, Tarn*
2007_04_11_Ambialet Lundi de Paques by JeanPierre, on Flickr

*Château de la Roquette (Rodez), Aveyron*
Château de la Roquette by Stevie Gill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tour de France 2015*

*Château de Viel (Vayssac), Aveyron*
13042013--Château-de-Viel-Vayssac-07 by Roland Brossy, on Flickr

13042013--Château-de-Viel-Vayssac-19 by Roland Brossy, on Flickr

*Château de la Caze (Laval-du-Tarn), Lozère*
Château de la Caze, Laval-du-Tarn, Lozère, Languedoc-Roussillon, France (© Franck Charton/hemis.fr/Getty Images) by Marian Jones, on Flickr

La Caze by Daniel Caubère, on Flickr

*Château de Stevenson (Florac), Lozère*
Chemin de Stevenson , Florac .. by têteenlair, on Flickr

*Château de Prades (Sainte-Enimie), Lozère*
Le Château de Prades by Olivier Mattelart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tour de France 2015*

*Château de Castrevieille, Ardèche*
castrevieille by christos-greece, on Flickr

*Château de Aubenas, Ardèche*
Château d'Aubenas by Vins 64, on Flickr

Aubenas (Ardèche) by Fabien BARRY, on Flickr

*Château de Vogüé, Ardèche*
chateau de vogûè by cevenole30, on Flickr

*Château de Crussol, Ardèche*
Crussol, les ruines du château by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

Château de Crussol by Dominique Guillot, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beynac, Dordogne, Périgord*


















Château de Beynac by Mr Gourmand, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pierreclos - Bourgogne*










*Cormatin, Bourgogne, France*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/chemose/8300671692/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tour de France 2015*

*Château de Crest, Drôme*
Le Donjon du Crest by Michael, on Flickr

Tour de Crest - Crépuscule 01 by La Drôme Tourisme, on Flickr

*Vieux Château de Pontaix, Drôme*
Pontaix by Ranulf 1214, on Flickr

*Château de la Villette (Veynes), Hautes-Alpes*
Le Château de la Villette by Eric Allix Rogers, on Flickr

*Château de Charance (Gap), Hautes-Alpes*
chateau de Charance by Nicolas K00cha, on Flickr

Cosmos depuis les terrasses du domaine de Charance (Gap). Château de Charance, siège du conservatoire du parc national des Ecrins by Margotte apprentie naturaliste 2, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Château d'Amboise, département d'Indre-et-Loire*


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/bob-wit/19620468000/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Many thanks for your likes; more châteaux from the "Tour de France" tomorrow, in Alpes area... :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tour de France 2015*

*Château de Gréoux-les-Bains, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence*
04 Gréoux-les-Bains - Château XII XII XIV XVII by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de Pallud-sur-Verdon, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence*
04 La Pallud-sur-Verdon - Château XVII XVIII by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de Colmars, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence*
Colmars-Château de Savoie by Willy Van Campenhout, on Flickr

[email protected] by christos-greece, on Flickr

*Château des Magnans (Barcelonnette), Alpes-de-Haute-Provence*
Château des Magnans by Eric Allix Rogers, on Flickr

Chateau magnans 01 by Alex Dark, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*carcasonne*










*Le château du Rivau, Région	Centre-Val de Loire*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/19753246091/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tour de France 2015*

*Château-Fort de Queyras, Hautes-Alpes*
Fort- Queyras by Liliane Paingaud, on Flickr

*Château de Beaumont (La Mure), Isère*
Le Château de Beaumont by Cary Greisch, on Flickr

La Mure - le Château de Beaumont by Cary Greisch, on Flickr

*Château de Montmeilleur, Isère*
Château de Montmeilleur, près de Mens (Isère, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Séchilienne, Isère*
Séchilienne (Isère, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Miolans, Savoie*
Château de miolans by eric richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tour de France 2015*

*Château de Maurienne, Savoie*
Château dans la Maurienne by François Aubé, on Flickr

*Château-Fort d'Esseilon (Maurienne), Savoie*
Fort de l'Esseillon - Maurienne by Jessie Romaneix Gosselin, on Flickr

*Château de Miolans, Savoie*
Château de Miolans by Alain Olivier, on Flickr

MIOLANS 21 by universeau, on Flickr

*Château de Epiérre, Savoie*
P1060087 - 2009 04 15 - Vacances à la montagne en Savoie by Aurélie, on Flickr

P1060100 - 2009 04 15 - Vacances à la montagne en Savoie by Aurélie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tour de France 2015*

*Château de Montrottier, Savoie*
Alpes Savoie France by Patrick Demory, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Julien-Mont-Denis, Isère*
Easter 2015 by Jean-Marc Celinan, on Flickr

Château (XIXe s.) de Saint-Julien, Siccieu-Saint-Julien-et-Carisieu (Isère, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Chateau de Vizille, Isère*
west from Bourg d'Oisans
Chateau de Vizille, Isérè by Raul Espinoza, on Flickr

F20-243198 by Đời Thừa, on Flickr

Château de Vizille by Lolavi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tour de France 2015*

*Château de Versailles, Ile-de-France*
Versailles 306_DxO by kahnhp, on Flickr

Versailles 81_DxO by kahnhp, on Flickr

*Château de Thierry (Ville d'Avray), Ile-de-France*
Château_de_Thierry,_Ville-d'Avray_01 by christos-greece, on Flickr

*Château de Meudon (Observatoire de Paris), Ile-de-France*
Château de Meudon by Jacqueline Poggi, on Flickr

*Château de Vanves, Ile-de-France*
vanves by christos-greece, on Flickr

*Parc et Château de Saint-Cloud, Ile-de-France*
Parc_de_Saint-Cloud, Hauts-de-Seine. Emplacement_de_l'ancien_château_matérialisé_par_des_ifs by Grégoire Breault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Merci beaucoup for your likes :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Josselin, Morbihan*
Château de Josselin by Stephen Shankland, on Flickr

*Château de Lassay, Mayenne*
Lassay-les-Châteaux - Mayenne by Jacques BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château des Milandes, Dordogne*
Château des Milandes by XPlanche, on Flickr

*Château de Pontarmé, Oise*
Château de Pontarmé by En Pays d'Halatte, on Flickr

*Château de Maisons-Laffitte, Yvelines*
G53999_Chateau_Maisons-Laffitte by aamengus, on Flickr

*Château de Blandy-les-Tours, Seine-et-Marne*
Château de Blandy-les-Tours by André L. M. Santos, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Carcasonne*










*Le château du Rivau *










*chateau de durfort*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/19806602795/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Lunas, Hérault*
Château de Lunas (2) by Johan PhotoGraphe, on Flickr

*Château de Restinclières, Hérault*
Le Chateau de Restinclières by dadoobe, on Flickr

*Château de Brissac, Maine-et-Loire*
Château de Brissac - Maine-et-Loire by Philippe_28 (maintenant sur ipernity), on Flickr

*Château de Plessis-Macé, Maine-et-Loire*
Château du Plessis Macé by binouches, on Flickr

*Château de Jumilhac-le-Grand, Dordogne*
Château de Jumilhac le Grand by Emeline BROUSSARD, on Flickr

*Château de Rochebrune, Charente*
Chateau de Rochebrune, Etagnac, Charente France by LesTroisChenes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Tarascon, Rhône*
FRANCE - Provence , In Tarascon , Chateau , Rhone , Kirche, 12694 by roba66, on Flickr

*Château de Vigny, Val d'Oise*
Château de Vigny by Jacky Delville, on Flickr

*Château D'Amboise, Indre-et-Loire*
Château D'Amboise by Philippe Catelain, on Flickr

*Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte, Seine-et-Marne*
Vaux le Vicomte by Gencive de Truie, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Cyr-sous-Chars, Val d'Oise*
CHÂTEAU DE SAINT-CYR-SOUS-CHARS by Jacky Delville, on Flickr

*Château de Sainte-Sévère-sur-Indre, Indre*
Sainte-Sévère-sur-Indre (Indre) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Villars, Nièvre*
58 St-Parize-le-Châtel - Château de Villars by Herve_R 03, on Flickr

*Château de Barbarin, Nièvre*
Château de Barbarin, Chaume (Nièvre) by Feldpost 14, on Flickr

*Château de Rouillac, Gers*
Le Jour ni l’Heure 3240 : En Lomagne — château de Rouillac, XIVe-XVIIIe s., commune de Gimbrède, Gers, Gascogne, Midi-Pyrénées, lundi 6 avril 2015, 16:21:39 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*Château de Fresnicourt-le-Dolmen, Pas-de-Calais*
Fresnicourt-le-Dolmen - Pas-de-Calais by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Rebreuve-Ranchicourt, Pas-de-Calais*
Rebreuve-Ranchicourt - Pas-de-Calais by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Plieux, Gers*
Château de Plieux (Gers) by Feldpost 14, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Acquigny - Rêverie dans un parc romantique - Château renaissance*



















*Vaux le Vicomte, Seine-et-Marne, Île-de-France*


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/19127753494/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Château de Fontainebleau, Seine-et-Marne*



Grand Parterre, château de Fontainebleau (Seine-et-Marne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


Château de Fontainebleau (Seine-et-Marne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


Escalier en Fer (1632, archit. Jean Androuet du Cerceau (1585-1649) château de Fontainebleau (Seine-et-Marne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Fontainebleau, Seine-et-Marne*
Grand Parterre, château de Fontainebleau (Seine-et-Marne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Castelnau-Bretenoux, Lot*
Castelnau-Bretenoux moat and artillery tower by Mark Vanstone, on Flickr

*Château de Veigné, Indre-et-Loire*
Veigné (Indre-et-Loire) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire*
LE CHATEAU DE VILLANDRY by patrick janicek, on Flickr

*Château de Bellegarde, Loiret*
Bellegarde - Loiret by Jacques BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Carcassonne, Aude*
The Chateau at Carcassonne by swordscookie is back!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Pont l'Abbé, Finistère*
Chateau de Pont l'Abbé Finistére (1) by gattolocos, on Flickr

*Château de Bien-Assis, Allier*
le chateau de bien assis by cloro1, on Flickr

*Château du Bost, Allier*
Château du Bost by Xviar, on Flickr

*Château de Ray-sur-Saône, Haute-Saône*
Château de Ray-sur-Saône by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Dinteville, Haute-Marne*
Château de Dinteville by Marcus & Sam, on Flickr

*Château de Cornod, Jura*
Château de Cornod by Pays "Lacs et Petite Montagne", on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Menars, Centre*
Château de Menars by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de Puivert, Aude*
IMG_1674 by howiemj, on Flickr

*Château de Couilly, Manche*
077 Couilly, Tréauville by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de Murol, Auvergne*
Chateau de Murol by catb -, on Flickr

*Château de Meung-sur-Loire, Loiret*
Meung-sur-Loire - Château by Martin M. Miles, on Flickr

*Château de Vez, Picardie*
Oise Picardie France by Patrick Demory, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Le bassin du Dragon - Château de Versailles*



















*château de Laréole, Haute-Garonne, Midi-Pyrénées*










*Château de Vaux le Vicomte, Seine et Marne*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/galibot/19723601075/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Pagax, Aveyron*
Château de pagax, Aveyron. France. by cedric, on Flickr

*Château de la Mothe-Achard, Vendée*
Vendée by PhotoSophil, on Flickr

*Château d’Estaing, Aveyron*
Le château d’Estaing, Aveyron, Midi-Pyrénées by lyli12, on Flickr

*Château du Forêt-de-Viry, Auvergne*
03 Liernolles - Forêt-de-Viry Château by Herve_R 52, on Flickr

*Château du Champ, Lozère*
La représentation continue 1603 - Souvenir de Lozère — Château du Champ, XIIIè, XVè, XVIIIè, XIXème s., Altier, Gévaudan, France by Afchine Davoudi, on Flickr

*Château De Vendeuvre, Calvados*
Château De Vendeuvre - Vendeuvre by CyndiieDel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again, many thanks for your likes :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Couin, Pas-de-Calais*
Chateau de Couin,Pas de Calais,France by isamiga76, on Flickr

*Château de Lagarde, Ariège*
Chateau de Lagarde (ariege/Pyrénées-France) by Flodanat, on Flickr

*Château de Bertangles, Picardie*
Château de Bertangles Picardie France by  photopade (Nikonist) peu présent, on Flickr

*Château de Beaumont-sur-Vingeanne, Bourgogne*
Le Jour ni l’Heure 8871 : château de Beaumont-sur-Vingeanne, 1723, Côte-d’Or, Bourgogne, mardi 4 mars 2014, 14:34:50 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*Château de Levroux, Indre*
Levroux (Indre). by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château des Milandes, Dordogne*
château des Milandes by B.Martine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château Queyras, Hautes-Alpes*
Château Queyras, Hautes-Alpes, Provence (1) by Yvon from Ottawa, on Flickr

*Château de Chambray, Haute-Normandie*
Château de Chambray by Philippe_28 (maintenant sur ipernity), on Flickr

*Château de Hac, Côtes-d'Armor*
Castle/Chateau/Manoir by Bynbrynman, on Flickr

*Château de Montmoirac, Gard*
Château de Montmoirac by gunger30, on Flickr

*Château de Vézénobres, Gard*
Château de Vézénobres. by Bai Deming (1,1M+ visites,merci!), on Flickr

*Château de Virieu, Isère*
2014-06-21 (18) Château de Virieu (XIe siècle) by steynard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Berbiguières, Dordogne*
France - Dordogne - Berbiguires - Château de Berbiguières by Jules, on Flickr

*Château de Courson, Ile-de-France*
Le domaine de Courson-Monteloup by Lucille Cottin, on Flickr

*Château de Sceaux, Ile-de-France*
Château de Sceaux by Nushaiba Nusha, on Flickr

*Château de Montpoupon, Indre-et-Loire*
[email protected](3).jpg by NicoP.Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Vizille, Isère*
skazar photographie- parc du chateau de vizille (16) by skazar, on Flickr

*Château de Castelnaud, Dordogne*
20150821_chateau_de_castelnaud_89c99a9 by isogood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Duchesse Anne, Finistére*
Le Folgoët (21) Chateau dit de la Duchesse Anne construit au 15éme siécle by gattolocos, on Flickr

*Château de Vauvenargue, Bouches-du-Rhône*
Château de Vauvenargue by lacafferata, on Flickr

*Château de Joserand, Puy-de-Dôme*
63 Joserand - Château XV XIX by Herve_R 03, on Flickr

*Château de Cordès, Puy-de-Dôme*
63 Orcival - Cordès Château XV XVII by Herve_R 03, on Flickr

*Château d'Harcourt, Eure*
Château d'Harcourt, commune of Harcourt, Eure département, Normandy, France by Paul Anthony Moore, on Flickr

*Château de Levroux, Indre*
Levroux (Indre). by sybarite48, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de St. Sauveur-le-Vicomte, Manche*
Château de St Sauveur-le-Vicomte (2725) by Pascal Berger, on Flickr

*Château des Ravalets, Manche*
Château des Ravalets (6746) by Pascal Berger, on Flickr

*Château de Carcassonne, Aude*
La Cité - Carcassonne by Mono Andes, on Flickr

*Château de Curzay, Vienne*
Château de Curzay Reflection by CR Courson, on Flickr

*Château de Maulmont, Puy-de-Dôme*
Château Maulmont [Puy de Dôme] by BerColly, on Flickr

*Château de Lacoste, Dordogne*
Chateau de Lacoste by Conrad Olson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Najac, Aveyron*
Château de Najac, XIIe, XIIIe siècle by bullit1000_0, on Flickr

*Château d'Apremont, Vendée*
Château d'Apremont by cédricmerceron, on Flickr

*Château-Dauphin, Allier*

63 Pontgibaud - Château Dauphin XIII XV by Herve_R 03, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Cirgues-sur-Couze, Puy-de-Dôme*

63 St-Cirgues - Château XV XVI XVII by Herve_R 03, on Flickr

*Château de Châteldon, Puy-de-Dôme*

63 Chateldon - Château XII XV by Herve_R 03, on Flickr

*Château de Thénières, Haute-Savoie*

Château de Thénières, 74140 Ballaison by Un oeil sur la photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Brissac, Maine-et-Loire*
Château (XIe-XVIIe) de Brissac (49) by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

Château (XIe-XVIIe) de Brissac (49) by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Château de Faulin, Bourgogne*
Château de Faulin by Steve Swayne, on Flickr

*Château de Beynac, Dordogne*
Chateau de Beynac by ren api, on Flickr

*Château de la Bussière, Loiret*
La Bussière 04 by Alain Devisme, on Flickr

*Château de Chamerolles, Loiret*
Chamerolles 01 by Alain Devisme, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Château de Digeon, Somme*


Château de Digeon (Somme) - Parc floral by Patrick, on Flickr

*Château de Kerguéhennec, Morbihan*


Jack-56 - Flickr


Jack-56 - Flickr

*Château de Bergères-sous-Montmirail, Marne*


Nos Sorties Château 🏰 de Bergére - Sous - Montmirail by M-France François, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Ulrich, Haut-Rhin*


Château St-Ulrich by Alex Carpentier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again _merci beaucoup_ for your likes guys :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Hardelot, Pas-de-Calais*
Château d'Hardelot by Julien MEH, on Flickr

*Château de Hermaville, Pas-de-Calais*
Hermaville by phoenix 2048, on Flickr

*Château de Créminil, Nord*
DSC_1292 Château de Créminil by YVES NEVEJANS, on Flickr

*Château de Bermicourt, Pas-de-Calais*
Château de Bermicourt by Sébastien Croës, on Flickr

*Château de Rilly en Reims, Marne*
Château de Rilly by Tourisme Champagne, on Flickr

*Château des Lumières (Lunéville), Meurthe-et-Moselle*
Château des Lumières, Lunéville by Michaël Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Couterne (Argentan), Orne*
Septième étape Argentan - Rennes, 170 km 6 by jplp, on Flickr

*Château de Carrouges, Orne*
Château de Carrouges by eric, on Flickr

*Château de Moulins, Ille-et-Vilaine *
Moulins - Ille-et-Vilaine by Jacques BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Caradeuc (Bécherel), Ille-et-Vilaine* 
Château de Caradeuc. Becherel by Roberto Poveda, on Flickr

*Château de Couëllan, Côtes d'Armor*
Château de Couëllan à CAULNES (Côtes d'Armor). by Olivier CABARET, on Flickr

*Château de la Motte Basse (Le Gouray), Côtes d'Armor*
Untitled by jean-pascal guillouet, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm going to Rome this year, but my next holiday is likely to be France - and in no small part due to the inspiration provided by this thread.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Montrésor, Indre-et-Loire*
Montrésor - Indre et Loire by Patricia, on Flickr

*Château de Val, Cantal*
The Lords will defend themselves, Chateau de Val by Christine Jacobson, on Flickr

*Château de Denonville, Eure-et-Loir*
Denonville - Eure-et-Loir by Jacques BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Limargue, Lot*
Autoire - L'ancien château de Limargue by jpdelalune, on Flickr

*Château de Montemart, Haute-Vienne*
VILLAGE DE MORTEMART HAUTE-VIENNE by jocmafrance, on Flickr

*Château de Tancarville, Haute-Normandie*
022 Château de Tancarville XI s Haute Normandie France by christian rault, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Château de Versailles (historical paintings)*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Château de Commequiers, Pays de la Loire*



















*Château de la Garnache, Pays de la Loire*










*Château de la Garnache, Pays de la Loire*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/18992358494/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chantilly, Picardie*
Chateau de Chantilly by Mauro Coiote, on Flickr

*Château de Cordes, Auvergne*
Château de Cordes (Auvergne) by fortel.michel, on Flickr

*Château de la Bretesche, Loire-Atlantique*
CHATEAU DE LA BRETESCHE by Odile vous remercie de vos visites, on Flickr

*Château de Raray, Oise*
Château de Raray by En Pays d'Halatte, on Flickr

*Château de l'Eraudiére, Loire-Atlantique*
Chateau de l'Eraudiére - Nantes - Loire-Atlantique by gattolocos, on Flickr

*Château de la Desnerie, Loire-Atlantique*
Chateau de la Desnerie La Chapelle-sur-Erdre Loire-Atlantique (2) by gattolocos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Ray-sur-Saône, Haute-Saône*
Château de Ray-sur-Saône by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Dinteville, Haute-Marne*
Château de Dinteville by Marcus & Sam, on Flickr

*Château de Brochon, Bourgogne*
D122 Route des Grands Crus - Fixin (France) by Meteorry, on Flickr

*Château de Bien-Assis, Allier*
le chateau de bien assis by cloro1, on Flickr

*Château de Pont l'Abbé, Finistère*
Chateau de Pont l'Abbé Finistére (1) by gattolocos, on Flickr

*Château de Cornod, Jura*
Château de Cornod by Pays "Lacs et Petite Montagne", on Flickr

*Château du Bost, Allier*
Château du Bost by Xviar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chambois, Orne*
Château de Chambois by Fabien POTEL, on Flickr

*Château de Carrouges, Orne*
Château de Carrouges by eric, on Flickr

*Château de Fougères, Ille-et-Vilaine*
Fougeres-71 by Nicolas JENVRIN, on Flickr

*Château de Chaumont, Loir-et-Cher*
HDR_Château_Chaumont_2 by Iván Sánchez, on Flickr

*Château de Lussan, Gers*
Lussan, Gard, France. by Dominique BEAU, on Flickr

*Château de Chémery, Loir-et-Cher*
Chémery (Loir-et-Cher) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you all for your likes :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saint-Julien-Mont-Denis, Isère*
Easter 2015 by Jean-Marc Celinan, on Flickr

*Chateau de Vizille, Isère*
west from Bourg d'Oisans
Chateau de Vizille, Isérè by Raul Espinoza, on Flickr

*Château de Thierry (Ville d'Avray), Ile-de-France*
Château_de_Thierry,_Ville-d'Avray_01 by christos-greece, on Flickr

*Château de Vanves, Ile-de-France*
vanves by christos-greece, on Flickr

*Château de Restinclières, Hérault*
Le Chateau de Restinclières by dadoobe, on Flickr

*Château de Jumilhac-le-Grand, Dordogne*
Château de Jumilhac le Grand by Emeline BROUSSARD, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Virieu, Isère*
2014-06-21 (18) Château de Virieu (XIe siècle) by steynard, on Flickr

*Château de Serrières à Trept, Isère*
Château (XIIIe - XVIIe s.) de Serrières à Trept (Isère, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château - Fort de Queyras (Guillestre), Hautes-Alpes*
2009-08-29_08-59-59_7474.jpg by moguay, on Flickr

*Château de Fougères, Ille-et-Vilaine*
Château de Fougères by Guy Fogwill, on Flickr

*Château de Dinan, Côtes d'Armor*
Château de Dinan by Guy Fogwill, on Flickr

*Château de Lastours, Aude*
Chateau de Lastours by David Busom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chambord, Loir-et-Cher*
Chambord by Garry, on Flickr

*Château de Beaupréau, Maine-et-Loire*
Beaupréau (Maine-et-Loire) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Chantilly, Picardie*
Château de Chantilly by Hervé MAGNIEZ, on Flickr

*Château d'Acquigny, Eure*
Acquigny, F-27 by isamiga76, on Flickr

*Château de Tourreau, Vaucluse*
Chateau de Tourreau at Sarrians, France by Bernd Martmann, on Flickr

*Château de Commarque, Dordogne*
Commarque by Liliane Paingaud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again, merci beaucoup for your likes :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Sainte-Sévère-sur-Indre, Indre*
Sainte-Sévère-sur-Indre (Indre) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Lagarde, Ariège*
Chateau de Lagarde (ariege/Pyrénées-France) by Flodanat, on Flickr

*Château de Levroux, Indre*
Levroux (Indre). by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de la Clayette, Saône-et-Loire*
CHÂTEAU DE LA CLAYETTE by rockpainting ☼ yvette, on Flickr

*Château de Meillant, Cher*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Maintenon, Eure-et-Loir*
Château de Maintenon, Eure-et-Loir, France by Grangeburn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Montreuil-Bellay, Maine-et-Loire*
Château de Montreuil-Bellay by Guillaume Martins, on Flickr

*Château de Angles-sur-l'Anglin, Vienne*
Angles-sur-l'Anglin: Le Moulin de Remerle, le Roc aux Sorciers et l'Anglin. by Olivier SIMARD, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire*
Château De Chenonceau. by FloraandFauna_2, on Flickr

*Château de Beaupréau, Maine-et-Loire*
Beaupréau (Maine-et-Loire) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château d'Ambroise, Indre*
Castello di Amboise by germano manganaro, on Flickr

*Château de Montribloud, Ain*
Château de Montribloud by Stéphane Sélo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Termes, Aude*
Château de Termes by Au Bout De La Route, on Flickr

Château de Termes by Au Bout De La Route, on Flickr

*Château de Brissac, Maine-et-Loire*
Château de Brissac by Juliette Behr, on Flickr

*Château de Villandry, Centre*
Sculpture d'eau by StephanExposE, on Flickr

*Château de Chamarande, Essonne*
Le château de Chamarande by DavidB1977, on Flickr

*Château de Campagne, Aquitaine*
Château de Campagne by Jean-Paul CERNY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Bertangles, Somme*
Bertangles - Somme by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Loches, Indre-et-Loire*
Château de Loches... by MickyFlick, on Flickr

*Château de Pupetières, Isère*
2015-04-14 12-22-45 JT by Fouderg, on Flickr

*Château de la Buzine, Bouches-du-Rhône*
Château de la Buzine - Marseille by hkoskas, on Flickr

*Château de Grand-Rellucourt, Pas-de-Calais*
Grand-Rellucourt - Pas-de-Calais by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Rouillac, Gers*
Le Jour ni l’Heure 3240 : En Lomagne — château de Rouillac, XIVe-XVIIIe s., commune de Gimbrède, Gers, Gascogne, Midi-Pyrénées, lundi 6 avril 2015, 16:21:39 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*Château de Barbarin, Nièvre*
Château de Barbarin, Chaume (Nièvre) by Feldpost 14, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vigny, Val d'Oise*
Château de Vigny by Jacky Delville, on Flickr

*Château D'Amboise, Indre-et-Loire*
Château D'Amboise by Philippe Catelain, on Flickr

*Château de Sainte-Sévère-sur-Indre, Indre*
Sainte-Sévère-sur-Indre (Indre) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Arnoux, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence*
04 Chateau-Arnoux - Château XV XVI by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de Mane, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence*
04 Mane - Ruines château XIV XVI by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de Gouville, Eure*
Gouville - Eure by Jacques BILLAUDEL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again, _merci beaucoup_ for your likes :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Peyrepertuse, Aude*
Château de Peyrepertuse by Thomas Pollin, on Flickr

*Château de Malbrouck, Moselle*
Logis seigneurial, château de Malbrouck (XVe), Manderen, pays de Sierck, Moselle, Lorraine, France. by Bernard Blanc, on Flickr

*Château de la Rochepot, Bourgogne*
Chateau de la Rochepot by Pierre Danzas, on Flickr

*Château de Pierreclos, Bourgogne*
Château de Pierreclos, Bourgogne by seba mouss, on Flickr

*Château de Bussy-Rabuti, Côte d'Or*
Château de Bussy-Rabutin (Côte d'Or) by Géraud de St G, on Flickr

*Château de St. Germain-de-Salles, Allier*
03 St-Germain-de-Salles - Cérons Château by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Montfort, Dordogne*
Château de Montfort by dprezat, on Flickr

*Château - fort de Constance (Aigues Mortes), Gard*
Aigues Mortes - Tour de Constance by desmoniac, on Flickr

*Château de Castelnaud, Dordogne*
CHATEAU DE CASTELNAUD (DORDOGNE-FRANCE) by cacoin95, on Flickr

*Château de l'Islette, Indre-et-Loire*
Château de l'Islette by Ulli J., on Flickr

*Château de Courson, Essonne*
Château de Courson by Ulli J., on Flickr

*Château de Peyrepertuse, Aude*
Château de Peyrepertuse by Thomas Pollin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Sainte-Sévère-sur-Indre, Indre*
Sainte-Sévère-sur-Indre (Indre) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Lagarde, Ariège*
Chateau de Lagarde (ariege/Pyrénées-France) by Flodanat, on Flickr

*Château de Levroux, Indre*
Levroux (Indre). by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Montal, Lot*
Château et golf de Montal - St-Jean-Lespinasse by LOT Tourisme, on Flickr

*Château de la Roche, Rhône*
pour un franc symbolique.... (explore) by couleurs nature42, on Flickr

*Château de Gizeux, Indre*
Gizeux (Indre-et-Loire) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Rocher, Puy-de-Dôme*
Château-Rocher (Puy-de-Dôme) by Francis Fantoni, on Flickr

*Château de Blois, Loir-et-Cher*
Château de Blois #6 by CrËOS Photographie, on Flickr

*Château de Cordes, Auvergne*
Château de Cordes (Auvergne) by fortel.michel, on Flickr

*Château de Varennes, Bourgogne*
Burgundy, France - Chateau de Varennes by Regan Gilder, on Flickr

*Château du Tornel, Lozère*
Château du Tornel by BRI PHOTOGRAPHE, on Flickr

*Ruines du Château de Tournel, Lot*
1-P1050730 by tferdinnd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Varennes, Bourgogne*
Burgundy, France - Chateau de Varennes by Regan Gilder, on Flickr

*Château de Bonaguil, Lot-et-Garonne*
Bonaguil by Photodidacte, on Flickr

*Ruines du Château de Tournel, Lot*
1-P1050730 by tferdinnd, on Flickr

*Château de l'Hers, Vaucluse*
Château de l'Hers by Ulli J., on Flickr

*Château de Sully-sur-Loire, Loiret*
600 ans, et toujours là ! by Joël AUBRY, on Flickr

*Vieux Château de L'Ile d'Yeu, Vendée*
L'Ile d'Yeu - Le Vieux Château by jpdelalune, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again, many thanks for your likes :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Sainte-Sévère-sur-Indre, Indre*
Sainte-Sévère-sur-Indre (Indre) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Lagarde, Ariège*
Chateau de Lagarde (ariege/Pyrénées-France) by Flodanat, on Flickr

*Château de Levroux, Indre*
Levroux (Indre). by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Montal, Lot*
Château et golf de Montal - St-Jean-Lespinasse by LOT Tourisme, on Flickr

*Château de la Roche, Rhône*
pour un franc symbolique.... (explore) by couleurs nature42, on Flickr

*Château de Gizeux, Indre*
Gizeux (Indre-et-Loire) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Roche Gayon, Ile-de-France*
Back to the past by gibizet, on Flickr

*Château de Chamerolles, Loiret*
lightroom_6399_ Château de Chamerolles by JEAN PIERRE BOISTE, on Flickr

*Château de Gros-Chigy, Saône-et-Loire*
Le château de Gros-Chigy 71 by Defachelle Christian, on Flickr

*Château de Beaumesnil, Eure*
Dans l'ombre by Shade Ows, on Flickr

*Château de Portes, Gard*
DSCN9671 by keepps, on Flickr

*Château de Lunas, Hèrault*
Château de Lunas (2) by johan-photographe.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vascoeuil, Haute-Normandie*
IMG_2958.jpg by Raymond Harding, on Flickr

*Château de la Roche-Guyon, Ile-de-France*
IMG_2650.jpg by Raymond Harding, on Flickr

*Château de St-Germain de Salles, Allier*
03 St-Germain de Salles - Bel Air Chateau XVIII XIX by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de Carrouges, Orne*
Château de Carrouges by eric, on Flickr

*Château de Paluel, Dordogne*
Dordogne, Périgord noir by Patrick Demory, on Flickr

*Château de Montcornet, Ardenne*
France - Chateau de Montcornet en Ardenne by Matthias Dörr, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Loumarin chateau by gravesVpelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Apremont, Vendée*
Château d'Apremont by cédricmerceron, on Flickr

*Château-Dauphin, Allier*

63 Pontgibaud - Château Dauphin XIII XV by Herve_R 03, on Flickr

*Château de Thénières, Haute-Savoie*

Château de Thénières, 74140 Ballaison by Un oeil sur la photo, on Flickr

*Château de Coubertin, Yvelines*
Château de Coubertin, vu du parc by Cédric L, on Flickr

*Château de la Bretesche, Loire-Atlantique*
Château de la Bretesche by Fabrice 410, on Flickr

*Château de Saumur, Maine-et-Loire*
Chateau de Saumur couché du soleil by Anthony Mette, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château des ducs de Bretagne à Nantes, Loire-Atlantique*
Château des ducs de Bretagne . by FloraandFauna_2, on Flickr

*Vieux Château de Pouzauges, Vendée*
Pouzauges - Le donjon du vieux château by jpdelalune, on Flickr

*Château de Montlaur, Ardèche*
Château (XIIe - XVIIIe s.) de Montlaur, Aubenas (Ardèche, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Foix, Ariège*
Château de Foix by Visit.org, on Flickr

*Château de Pierrefonds, Oise*
2015-06-30 - Pierrefonds - 0492.jpg by Colin McDonald, on Flickr

*Château de Marqueyssac, Dordogne*
Jardins de Marqueyssac by François, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Biron, Dordogne (24)*
2015-07 Impressie Château de Biron (Biron Aquitaine/FRA) by Richard Poppelaars, on Flickr

*Château de Brissac, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Chateau de Brissac by DeLaPorte_NL, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Saturnin, Lozère (48)*
Château de Saint Saturnin by Yann Di Mauro, on Flickr

*Château de Puivert, Aude (11)*
IMG_1674 by howiemj, on Flickr

*Château de la Rivière-Bourdet, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Château de la Rivière-Bourdet, XVIIe siècle, Quevillon, Seine-Maritime, Haute-Normandie by Laurent Gané, on Flickr

*Château de Clères, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Parc de Clères by Musées et Sites de Seine-Maritime, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again, _merci beaucoup_ for your likes :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

More photos tomorrow.
BTW, do you have (reguests) to post a "specific" châteaux?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Gevrey-Chambertin, Côte d'Or (21)*
Château de Gevrey-Chambertin by Patrick BOUCHENARD, on Flickr

*Château de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Villandry by Jeremy Vickers, on Flickr

*Château de Vogüé, Ardèche (7)*
Château de Vogüé by GK Photo, on Flickr

*Château de Puilaurens, Aude (11)*
Chateau de Puilaurens La Pradela e Puèg-Laurenç by Philippe CABARET, on Flickr

*Château de Noailles, Corrèze (19)*
Noailles (Corrèze) by PierreG_09, on Flickr

*Château de Sully-sur-Loire, Loiret (45)*
600 ans, et toujours là ! by Joël AUBRY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Dommerville, Essonne (91)*
Le Jour ni l’Heure 4407 : château de Dommerville, 1777-1782, Angerville, Essonne, Île-de-France, samedi 21 novembre 2015, 12:14:33 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*Château de Sully, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
2004-08 Chateau de Sully (Bourgogne/FRA) by Richard Poppelaars, on Flickr

*Château de Fourcès, Gers (32)*
Fourcès - Tour du château by jpdelalune, on Flickr

*Château de Foix, Ariège (9)*
Chateau de Foix by Ricardo Zappala, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Chenonceau by Gabriele Casu, on Flickr

*Château de Beynac, Dordogne (24)*
Chateau de Beynac ( view from the cliff ) - Dordogne - France by Diego Martínez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Sainte-Sévère-sur-Indre, Indre (36)*
Sainte-Sévère-sur-Indre (Indre) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Lagarde, Ariège (9)*
Chateau de Lagarde (ariege/Pyrénées-France) by Flodanat, on Flickr

*Château de Levroux, Indre (36)*
Levroux (Indre). by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de la Clayette, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
CHÂTEAU DE LA CLAYETTE by rockpainting ☼ yvette, on Flickr

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Maintenon, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Château de Maintenon, Eure-et-Loir, France by Grangeburn, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_Chateau de Brissac _- very unusual chimneys. These must be modern additions?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
Vaux le Vicomte by Gencive de Truie, on Flickr

*Château de Sainte-Sévère-sur-Indre, Indre (36)*
Sainte-Sévère-sur-Indre (Indre) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Lagarde, Ariège (9)*
Chateau de Lagarde (ariege/Pyrénées-France) by Flodanat, on Flickr

*Château de Beaumesnil, Eure (27)*
Château de Beaumesnil, construit de 1633 à 1640 par l'architecte Jean Gallard, style baroque Louis XIII, Eure, Haute-Normandie by Laurent Gané, on Flickr

*Château de Pierreclos, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
PIERRECLOS LE CHÂTEAU by Michel CIRODDE ex Eddoric71, on Flickr

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Chateau de vincenne by fabiennetouma, on Flickr


----------



## nickcar (Nov 17, 2015)

very beautiful,,download for wallpaper


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Marthonie Saint-Jean-de-Côle, Dordogne (24)*
chateau de la Marthonie Saint-Jean-de-Côle by claude.lacourarie, on Flickr

*Château de Mers-sur-Indre, Indre (36)*
Mers-sur-Indre (Indre) by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Puivert, Aude (11)*
IMG_1674 by howiemj, on Flickr

*Château de Meung-sur-Loire, Loiret (45)*
Meung-sur-Loire - Château by Martin M. Miles, on Flickr

*Château de Tonquédec, Côtes d'Armor (22)*
Château de Tonquédec by philippe.ducloux, on Flickr

*Château de la Chabotterie, Vendée (85)*
La Chabotterie by  Philippe L Photography , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again merci beaucoup for your likes :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saint-Amand-en-Puisaye, Nièvre (58)*
Saint-Amand-en-Puisaye (Nièvre) - Le château by Morio60 (en pause), on Flickr

*Château des Dames (Le Châtelet-en-Brie), Seine-et-Marne (77)*
- Le Château des Dames, Le Châtelet-en-Brie (77) Seine et Marne - Île de France // 180.33 - 74 // by vitruve, on Flickr[/QUOTE]

*Château de Ambleville, Val d'Oise (95)*
Château d'Ambleville by Philippe_28 (maintenant sur ipernity), on Flickr

*Château de Précy-sur-Oise, Val d'Oise (95)*
Precy sur oise by papydiesel95, on Flickr

*Château de Duras, Lot-et-Garonne (47)*
Château de Duras by Gilles Emard-Lacroix, on Flickr

*Château de Ménessaire, Côte d'Or (21)*
Le Château de Ménessaire by Thierry Musette, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chamarande, Essonne (91)*
Le château de Chamarande by DavidB1977, on Flickr

Le château de Chamarande by DavidB1977, on Flickr

*Château de Montsegur, Ariège (9)*
Chateau de Montsegur by Ricardo Zappala, on Flickr

*Château de Belfort, Territoire de Belfort (90)*
Château de Belfort by christophe varrin, on Flickr

*Château du Haut-Kœnigsbourg, Bas-Rhin (67)*
Balade moto Alsace by André Forrière, on Flickr

*Château des Ducs de Bretagne à Nantes, Loire-Atlantique (44)*
Regard affectueux by B.A. ba, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Aiguines, Var (83)*
Aiguines by ::fede::, on Flickr

*Château des Milandes, Dordogne (24)*
château des Milandes by B.Martine, on Flickr

*Château de Lagarde, Ariège (9)*
Chateau de Lagarde (ariege/Pyrénées-France) by Flodanat, on Flickr

*Château de Beaumont-sur-Vingeanne, Côte-d'Or (21)*
Le Jour ni l’Heure 8871 : château de Beaumont-sur-Vingeanne, 1723, Côte-d’Or, Bourgogne, mardi 4 mars 2014, 14:34:50 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*Château de Vendeuvre, Calvados (14)*
Château de Vendeuvre (Calvados) by Cousin JM, on Flickr

*Château de Colombières, Calvados (14)*
251 Château de Colombières by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Bonneville, Eure (27)*
Château de Bonneville by eric, on Flickr

*Château de Miral (Bédouès), Lozère (48)*
Château (XIIIe-XVIIe s.) de Miral, Bédouès (Lozère, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Véretz, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Véretz (Indre-et-Loire) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
Château de Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques by Gites de France Pyrénées Atlantiques Béarn Pays Basque, on Flickr

*Château de Monbazillac, Dordogne (24)*
Chateau de Monbazillac by Margaret Danon, on Flickr

*Château de Beauvoir, Essonne (91)*
Evry Daily Photo - Le Chateau de Beauvoir sous la neige 072 by Olivier Perrin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Puivert, Aude (11)*
Castle by Joana Markezana, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-André-de-Valborgne, Gard (30)*
Saint-André-de-Valborgne by ricko800, on Flickr

*Château Queyras, Hautes-Alpes (5)*
Château Queyras, Hautes-Alpes, Provence (1) by Yvon Maurice - 3 million views, on Flickr

*Château-Abbaye de Cassan, Hérault (34)*
Château-Abbaye de Cassan by Daniel Michels, on Flickr

*Château du Barroux, Vaucluse (84)*
Chateau du Barroux by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr

*Château des Papes, Vaucluse (84)*
Château des Papes 08.10.2015 by Alexandra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again, _merci beaucoup_ for your likes :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Laval, Mayenne (53)*
Les lumières de Laval by Stephane Bon, on Flickr

*Château de Hautefort, Dordogne (24)*
Chateau de Hautefort - Dordogne - France by Diego Martínez, on Flickr

*Château des Ravalet, Manche (50)*
P1200106 Château des Ravalet, Tourlaville by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de Quéribus, Aude (11)*
Chateau de Queribus by Niall Corbet, on Flickr

*Château de Brie-Comte-Robert, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
Chateau de Brie-Comte-Robert by mathieu trentedeux, on Flickr

Chateau de Brie-Comte-Robert by mathieu trentedeux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de La Gascherie, Loire-Atlantique (44)*

IMG_9824-1-3, Château de La Gascherie, La Chapelle-sur-Erdre, Loire-Atlantique, France by Design_Ex, on Flickr

*Château de Montgermont, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
Château de Montgermont by mostodol, on Flickr

*Château de Peyrepertuse, Aude (11)*
Chateau de Peyrepertuse by Niall Corbet, on Flickr

*Château de Brissac, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Chateau de Brissac by Jean-Paul CERNY, on Flickr

*Château de Blandy-les-Tours, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
château de Blandy les tours, seine et marne, France by Thierry Nouaux, on Flickr

*Château de Turenne, Corrèze (19)*
Château de Turenne by catb -, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Reynel, Haute-Marne (52)*
Château de Reynel (Haute-Marne) by Lautergold, on Flickr

*Château de Esnes, Nord (59)*
Esnes by Pierre Andre Leclercq, on Flickr

*Château de Posanges, Côte d'Or (21)*
Chateau de Posanges by JohnVenice, on Flickr

*Château de Sully-sur-Loire, Loiret (45)*
6658 Château de Sully-sur-Loire, France by afernan10, on Flickr

*Château de Fréteval, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Fréteval (Loir-et-Cher). by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Couches, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
CHATEAU DE COUCHES by Christel Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Lastours, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Château de Lastours (Haute-Vienne, Limousin) by Fred Yvonne, on Flickr

*Château de Préaux, Indre (36)*
Le Jour ni l’Heure 0313 : château de Préaux, XIIIe-XVIe et surtout XIXe s., Indre, région Centre, lundi 10 mars 2014, 17:17:25 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*Château de Creully, Calvados (14)*
Jean-Michel FLORET FJM_1610 by Jean-Michel FLORET, on Flickr

*Château de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Villandry 066 by keith evans, on Flickr

*Château des Avenieres, Savoie (73)*
Chateau des Avenieres - pays de Savoie by Joel, on Flickr

*Château de Pointière à Gillonnay, Isère (38)*
Château de Pointière à Gillonnay (Isère, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Puivert, Aude (11)*
Castle by Ana Markez, on Flickr

*Château de Villers-Chatel, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
DSC_3790_-1 Château de Villers-Chatel by yves62160, on Flickr

*Château de Theilley, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Theilley -Loir-et-Cher by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Bonaguil, Dordogne (24)*
Defensive Towers Of Chateau De Bonaguil by Peter Greenway, on Flickr

*Château de Cany, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Le Château de Cany entouré de ses douves, près de Cany-Barville (Haute-Normandie) (2015-08-25 -30) by Cary Greisch, on Flickr

*Château de la Flocelière, Vendée (85)*
Vendée - Chateau de la Flocelière by Francis Fantoni, on Flickr

*Château de Creully, Calvados (14)*
Jean-Michel FLORET FJM_1610 by Jean-Michel FLORET, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again, *merci beaucoup* for your likes :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Sainte-Sévère-sur-Indre, Indre (36)*
Sainte-Sévère-sur-Indre (Indre) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Maintenon, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Château de Maintenon, Eure-et-Loir, France by Grangeburn, on Flickr

*Château de Termes, Aude (11)*
Château de Termes by Au Bout De La Route, on Flickr

*Château de Brissac, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château de Brissac by Juliette Behr, on Flickr

*Château de Chamarande, Essonne (91)*
Le château de Chamarande by DavidB1977, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Belcastel, Aveyron (12)*
Château de Belcastel by Guy et Nicole, on Flickr

*Château de Gironde, Aveyron (12)*
Château de Gironde Aveyron by Michel ALBOUY, on Flickr

*Château de Murol, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Murol by mostodol, on Flickr

*Château de Puilaurens, Aude (11)*
Château de Puilaurens by Eugène Berbolingot, on Flickr

*Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte, Melun-France by natureloving, on Flickr

*Château de Langeais, Indre (36)*
Chateau de Langeais (Indre) - France by Daniel Guimberteau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Sainte-Sévère-sur-Indre, Indre (36)*
Sainte-Sévère-sur-Indre (Indre) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Lagarde, Ariège (9)*
Chateau de Lagarde (ariege/Pyrénées-France) by Flodanat, on Flickr

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Loches, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Loches... by MickyFlick, on Flickr

*Château de Pupetières, Isère (38)*
2015-04-14 12-22-45 JT by Fouderg, on Flickr

*Château de la Buzine, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Château de la Buzine - Marseille by hkoskas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Brissac, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Chateau de Brissac by DeLaPorte_NL, on Flickr

*Château de la Rivière-Bourdet, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Château de la Rivière-Bourdet, XVIIe siècle, Quevillon, Seine-Maritime, Haute-Normandie by Laurent Gané, on Flickr

*Château de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Villandry by Jeremy Vickers, on Flickr

*Château de Vogüé, Ardèche (7)*
Château de Vogüé by GK Photo, on Flickr

*Château de Lagarde, Ariège (9)*
Chateau de Lagarde (ariege/Pyrénées-France) by Flodanat, on Flickr

*Château de la Clayette, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
CHÂTEAU DE LA CLAYETTE by rockpainting ☼ yvette, on Flickr

*Château de Maintenon, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Château de Maintenon, Eure-et-Loir, France by Grangeburn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Laval, Mayenne (53)*
Les lumières de Laval by Stephane Bon, on Flickr

*Château de Hautefort, Dordogne (24)*
Chateau de Hautefort - Dordogne - France by Diego Martínez, on Flickr

*Château des Ravalet, Manche (50)*
P1200106 Château des Ravalet, Tourlaville by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de Quéribus, Aude (11)*
Chateau de Queribus by Niall Corbet, on Flickr

*Château de Brie-Comte-Robert, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
Chateau de Brie-Comte-Robert by mathieu trentedeux, on Flickr

Chateau de Brie-Comte-Robert by mathieu trentedeux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again, merci beaucoup for your likes :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Castanet à Pourcharesses, Lozère (48)*
Château (XVIe s.) de Castanet à Pourcharesses (Lozère, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Chantilly, Oise (60)*
En visite dans le parc du château de Chantilly. by Vever Herve, on Flickr

*Château de Montsoreau, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Montsoreau - Le château by jpdelalune, on Flickr

*Château de Tilques, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Pas de Calais -Tilques by Olivier Boyer, on Flickr

*Château de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Chateau de Villandry Garden by Bienvenido Garcia, on Flickr

*Château d'Usse, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Chateau d'Ussé by Bienvenido Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saumur, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château de Saumur by Kell B. Larsen, on Flickr

*Château de Suscinio, Morbihan (56)*
Chateau de Suscinio by Bienvenido Garcia, on Flickr

*Château de Pierreclos, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
2014-05-28 -- Winetasting, Chateau de Pierreclos, Macon, France by Jim W, on Flickr

*Château de Balleroy, Calvados (14)*
Château de Balleroy by CyndiieDel, on Flickr

*Château de St Germain-de-Livet, Calvados (14)
*Le château de St Germain-de-Livet - The castle of St Germain de Livet by Jean-Claude., on Flickr

*Château du Haut-Kœnigsbourg, Bas-Rhin (67)*
Balade moto Alsace by André Forrière, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
Château de Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques by Gites de France Pyrénées Atlantiques Béarn Pays Basque, on Flickr

*Château de Beaucens, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Donjon des Aigles Beaucens by SebastienToulouse, on Flickr

*Château de Berbiguières, Dordogne (24)*
France - Dordogne - Berbiguires - Château de Berbiguières by Jules, on Flickr

*Château de Larroque-Toirac, Lot (46)*
Château de Larroque-Toirac by michael glascock, on Flickr

*Château de Brouillamnon, Cher (18)*
Brouillamnon - Cher by Jacques BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Bossay-sur-Claise, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Bossay-sur-Claise (Indre-et-Loire) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château des Ducs-de-Magenta, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Chateau des Ducs de Magenta - Sully - Saône-et-Loire by Orick Kimy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Montrésor, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
490611979861313 by selleheeralall6517, on Flickr

*Château de Cheverny, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Château de Cheverny by Paradise Found Around, on Flickr

*Château de Rambures, Somme (80)*
Château de Rambures, Picardie, France by Jean-Paul Cerny, on Flickr

*Château de Biron, Dordogne (24)*
Chateau de Biron - Dordogne - France by Diego Martínez, on Flickr

*Château de Montsoreau, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Montsoreau - Chemin du Coteau : vue sur le château by jpdelalune, on Flickr

*Château de Le Poët-Laval, Drôme (26)*
Le Poët-Laval by Alain Ferraro, on Flickr


----------



## SMRosario (Oct 10, 2012)

belles photos , merci à vous tous


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Langeais, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Chateau de Langeais, France by tim beaton, on Flickr

*Château de Vizille, Isère (38)*
Chateau de Vizille, Isere, France by tim beaton, on Flickr

*Château de Chassagny, Rhône (69)*
Château de Chassagny by Yann Di Mauro, on Flickr

*Château de Josselin, Morbihan (56)*
Château de Josselin by Stephen Shankland, on Flickr

*Château de Lassay, Mayenne (53)*
Lassay-les-Châteaux - Mayenne by Jacques BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château des Milandes, Dordogne (24)*
Château des Milandes by XPlanche, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I wish you Merry Christmas to all :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Miral, Lozère (48)*
Château (XIIIe-XVIIe s.) de Miral, Bédouès (Lozère, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Turpault, Morbihan (56)*
Le Château Turpault by Bienvenido Garcia, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Ulrich, Haut-Rhin (68)*
Le château de Saint-Ulrich vu du Girsberg by Florence.V, on Flickr

*Château de Ribeauvillé, Haut-Rhin (68)*
Vue de la partie basse du château by Florence.V, on Flickr

*Château d'Amboise, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Amboise (Indre-et-Loire) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Chinon, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Chinon (Indre-et-Loire) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Balleroy, Calvados (14)*
Château de Balleroy by CyndiieDel, on Flickr

*Merry Christmas to all
Joyeux Noël à tous*
:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Prade, Lozère (48)*
Château (XIIe ou XIIIe s.) de Prades (Lozère, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Charbonnières, Lozère (48)*
Château (XVIe s.) de Charbonnières au bord du Tarn, Montbrun (Lozère, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château du Girsberg, Haut-Rhin (68)*
Le château du Girsberg by Florence.V, on Flickr

*Château de Rambouillet, Yvelines (78)*
Château de Rambouillet by Max Ofmars, on Flickr

*Château de Fère, Aisne (02)*
Château de Fère, Fère-en-Tardenois, France by Noémie Radix, on Flickr

*Château de Hautefort, Dordogne (24)*
Chateau de Hautefort - Dordogne - France by Diego Martínez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chinon, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Forteresse royale de Chinon by Daenelyn, on Flickr

*Château de la Gascherie, Loire-Atlantique (44)*
IMG_9817-1-2, Château de La Gascherie, La Chapelle-sur-Erdre, Loire-Atlantique, France by Design_Ex, on Flickr

*Château de Baville, Essonne (91)*
Château (1625-1677) de Baville, Saint-Chéron (Essonne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Murol, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Château de Murol, de nuit. by mzagerp, on Flickr

*Château de la Roquebrou, Cantal (15)*
Château de la Roquebrou by Cend D., on Flickr

*Château de Val, Cantal (15)*
Château de Val by catb -, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Biron, Dordogne (24)*
2015-07 Impressie Château de Biron (Biron Aquitaine/FRA) by Richard Poppelaars, on Flickr

*Château de Brissac, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Chateau de Brissac by DeLaPorte_NL, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Saturnin, Lozère (48)*
Château de Saint Saturnin by Yann Di Mauro, on Flickr

*Château de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Villandry by Jeremy Vickers, on Flickr

*Château de Vogüé, Ardèche (07)*
Château de Vogüé by GK Photo, on Flickr

*Château de Puilaurens, Aude (11)*
Chateau de Puilaurens La Pradela e Puèg-Laurenç by Philippe CABARET, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Angles-sur-l'Anglin, Vienne (86)*
Angles-sur-l'Anglin: Le Moulin de Remerle, le Roc aux Sorciers et l'Anglin. by Olivier SIMARD, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château De Chenonceau. by FloraandFauna_2, on Flickr

*Château d'Ambroise, Indre (36)*
Castello di Amboise by germano manganaro, on Flickr

*Château de Montribloud, Ain (01)*
Château de Montribloud by Stéphane Sélo, on Flickr

*Château de la Caze, Lozère (48)*
Château (XVe s.) de la Caze, gorges du Tarn (Lozère, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Pesteils, Cantal (15)*
Château de Pesteils by Jean-Yves Morvan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le château de Sully-sur-Loire, Loiret (45)*

Sully-sur-Loire 09 by Alain Devisme, on Flickr

*Château de Condé, Aisne (02)*

Condé-en-Brie (Aisne) - Château de Condé by Patrick, on Flickr

*Château de Hautefort, Dordogne (24)*
Château de Hautefort (Dordogne) - Façade ouest by Patrick, sur Flickr

*Château de Chambois, Orne (61)*
Château de Chambois by Fabien POTEL, on Flickr

*Château de Couterne (Argentan), Orne (61)*
Septième étape Argentan - Rennes, 170 km 6 by jplp, on Flickr

*Château de Fougères, Ille-et-Vllaine (35)*
Fougeres-71 by Nicolas JENVRIN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again merci beaucoup for your likes 

*Happy New Year to all
Bonne Année à tous*
:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Olhain, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Olhain 23 by Georges DEVISME, on Flickr

*Château de Boulogne, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Chateau de Boulogne (8) by Richard White, on Flickr

*Château de Souesmes, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Souesmes (Loir-et-Cher) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Dampierre, Yvelines (78)*
Château de Dampierre by Max Ofmars, on Flickr

*Château de Sully-sur-Loire, Loiret (45)*
DSCF3217 Château de Sully-sur-Loire by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château des Stuarts (Aubigny-sur-Nère), Cher (18)*
DSCF3040 Château des Stuarts, Aubigny-sur-Nère by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Dommerville, Essonne (91)*
Le Jour ni l’Heure 4407 : château de Dommerville, 1777-1782, Angerville, Essonne, Île-de-France, samedi 21 novembre 2015, 12:14:33 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*Château de Chamarande, Essonne (91)*
Le Château de Chamarande by Hélène Quintaine / Cordier, on Flickr

*Château de Pierrefonds, Oise (60)*
Visite dans Pierrefonds. by Vever Herve, on Flickr

*Château d'Ecouen, Val d'Oise (95)*
Château d'Ecouen (Val d'Oise) - Musée national de la Renaissance by Patrick, on Flickr

*Château de Versailles, Yvelines (78)*
779 Château de Versailles, France by Daniel Bisson, on Flickr

*Château de Lastours, Haute-Vienne (87)*
108 Château de Lastour, France by Daniel Bisson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Bussière, Loiret (45)*
La Bussière 04 by Alain Devisme, on Flickr

*Château de Veigné, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Veigné (Indre-et-Loire) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Bien-Assis, Allier (03)*
le chateau de bien assis by cloro1, on Flickr

*Château de Cornod, Jura (39)*
Château de Cornod by Pays "Lacs et Petite Montagne", on Flickr

*Château de Clisson, Loire-Atlantique (44)*
Clisson (Loire-Atlantique) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de la Germonière, Manche (50)*
DSCF2088 Château de la Germonière, Le Vast by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château du Bost, Allier (03)*
Château du Bost by Xviar, on Flickr

*Château de Labatud, Dordogne (24)*
Château de Labatud à Saint Chamassy by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Montal, Lot (46)*
Château et golf de Montal - St-Jean-Lespinasse by LOT Tourisme, on Flickr

*Château de Polignac, Haute-Loire (43)*
Polignac by Andrew Mckie, on Flickr

*Château de Beaupréau, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Beaupréau (Maine-et-Loire) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château du Haut-Koenigsbourg, Bas-Rhin (67)*
Balade moto Alsace by André Forrière, on Flickr

*Château de Vigny, Val d'Oise (95)*
Château de Vigny by Jacky Delville, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de l'Anglais (Nice), Alpes-Maritime (06)*
Château de l'Anglais, Nice, Alpes-Maritimes by Christian Giusti, on Flickr

*Château de La Pallud-sur-Verdon, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence (04)*
04 La Pallud-sur-Verdon - Château XVII XVIII by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de Fontenelle, Ardennes (08)*
Antheny : le château de Fontenelle by François MUNIER, on Flickr

*Château de Campagne, Dordogne (24)*
Dordogne Aquitaine France by Patrick Demory, on Flickr

*Château de Rochefort, Morbihan (56)*
Le château de Rochefort by Audrey, on Flickr

*Château de Clisson, Loire-Atlantique (44)*
Clisson (Loire-Atlantique) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again merci beaucoup for your likes :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Turpault, Morbihan (56)*
Chateau Turpault by Thorsten Nunnemann, on Flickr

*Château de Larrazet, Tarn-et-Garonne (82)*
Château de Larrazet by Laëtis, on Flickr

*Château de Gramont, Tarn-et-Garonne (82)*
Château et jardins de Gramont by Laëtis, on Flickr

*Château de Bellegarde, Loiret (45)*
P365-#6 Chateau de Bellegarde (Loiret - France) by Christophe HATTON, on Flickr

*Château de Rochefort, Morbihan (56)*
Le château de Rochefort by Audrey, on Flickr

*Château de Rosay, Jura (39)*
Jura - Chateau de Rosay_2 by Thierry SZYMKOWIAK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Fougères, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
Château de Fougères by Jean-Paul CERNY, on Flickr

*Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
La façade sud du château de Vaux-le-Vicomte vue depuis le "rond d'eau" - Maincy (Seine-et-Marne, France). by NASTY BAD DUCK, on Flickr

*Château de la Brède, Gironde (33)*
DSH_5521 by Alain Guérin, on Flickr

*Château de Duras, Gironde (33)*
Château de Duras by yann calohard, on Flickr

*Château de la Guignardière, Vendée (85)*
Avrillé - Château de la Guignardière by jpdelalune, on Flickr

*Château des Pêcheurs, Loiret (45)*
La Bussière - Le Château des Pêcheurs by NASTY BAD DUCK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Lagarde, Ariège (09)*
Chateau de Lagarde (ariege/Pyrénées-France) by Flodanat, on Flickr

*Château de la Clayette, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
CHÂTEAU DE LA CLAYETTE by rockpainting ☼ yvette, on Flickr

*Château de la Marthonie Saint-Jean-de-Côle, Dordogne (24)*
chateau de la Marthonie Saint-Jean-de-Côle by claude.lacourarie, on Flickr

*Château de Meung-sur-Loire, Loiret (45)*
Meung-sur-Loire - Château by Martin M. Miles, on Flickr

*Château de Berzé-le-Chatel, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château de Berzé-le-Chatel by zinzilulo, on Flickr

*Château de Fourchaud, Allier (03)*
Château de Fourchaud à Besson (Allier) by Feldpost 14, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Annecy, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Annecy, Chateau de Annecy by wattallan594, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Cirgues-sur-Couze, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*

63 St-Cirgues - Château XV XVI XVII by Herve_R 03, on Flickr

*Château de Châteldon, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*

63 Chateldon - Château XII XV by Herve_R 03, on Flickr

*Château de Crissay-sur-Manse, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Crissay-sur-Manse - Le château by jpdelalune, on Flickr

*Château de Murol, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
15 2124 - Puy de Dôme, château de Murol by Jean-Pierre Ossorio, on Flickr

*Château de Malbrouck, Moselle (57)*
Dans la cour intérieure, château de Malbrouck (XVe), Manderen, pays de Sierck, Moselle, Lorraine, France. by Bernard Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Beaupréau, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Beaupréau (Maine-et-Loire) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Montreuil-Bellay, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château de Montreuil-Bellay by Guillaume Martins, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château De Chenonceau. by FloraandFauna_2, on Flickr

*Château de Montribloud, Ain (01)*
Château de Montribloud by Stéphane Sélo, on Flickr

*Château de Mane, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence (04)*
04 Mane - Ruines château XIV XVI by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de Gouville, Eure (27)*
Gouville - Eure by Jacques BILLAUDEL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again, merci beaucoup for your likes :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Montfort, Dordogne (24)*
Château de Montfort by Bobrad, on Flickr

*Château de la Chabotterie, Vendée (85)*
La Chabotterie by  Philippe L Photography , on Flickr

*Château de Puivert, Aude (11)*
IMG_1674 by howiemj, on Flickr

*Château de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Villandry by Jeremy Vickers, on Flickr

*Château de Vogüé, Ardèche (07)*
Château de Vogüé by GK Photo, on Flickr

*Château de Noailles, Corrèze (19)*
Noailles (Corrèze) by PierreG_09, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Dommerville, Essonne (91)*
Le Jour ni l’Heure 4407 : château de Dommerville, 1777-1782, Angerville, Essonne, Île-de-France, samedi 21 novembre 2015, 12:14:33 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*Château de Sully, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
2004-08 Chateau de Sully (Bourgogne/FRA) by Richard Poppelaars, on Flickr

*Château de Foix, Ariège (09)*
Chateau de Foix by Ricardo Zappala, on Flickr

*Château de Beynac, Dordogne (24)*
Chateau de Beynac ( view from the cliff ) - Dordogne - France by Diego Martínez, on Flickr

*Château de Sainte-Suzanne, Mayenne (53)*
Chateau de Sainte Suzanne en Mayenne - classé parmi les plus beaux Villages de France by mc hub, on Flickr

*Château de Vizille, Isère (38)
*Château de Vizille by Zhuoran MA, on Flickr

*Château de Blaison-Gohier, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Blaison-Gohier (Maine-et-Loire) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ Beautiful photo of Sainte-Suzanne :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château-fort de Villaines-en-Duesmois, Côte-d'Or (21)*
Le château-fort de Villaines-en-Duesmois "2015" by Christian LABEAUNE, on Flickr

*Château de Blaison-Gohier, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Blaison-Gohier (Maine-et-Loire) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Floyrac, Aveyron (12)*
Château (XVIIe s.) de Floyrac, Onet-le-Château (Aveyron, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Crissay-sur-Manse, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Crissay-sur-Manse - Le château by jpdelalune, on Flickr

*Château de l'Escoublère, Mayenne (53)*
Château de l'escoublère , Daon, XVI e Mayenne by jean-jacques photoc, on Flickr

*Château des Pêcheurs (La Bussière), Loiret (45)*
La Bussière - Le Château des Pêcheurs by NASTY BAD DUCK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chamerolles, Loiret (45)*
Chamerolles 01 by Alain Devisme, on Flickr

*Château de Chinon, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Chinon (Indre-et-Loire) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Chamarande, Essonne (91)*
Le Château de Chamarande by Hélène Quintaine / Cordier, on Flickr[/QUOTE]

*Château de Sully, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
2004-08 Chateau de Sully (Bourgogne/FRA) by Richard Poppelaars, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Chenonceau by Gabriele Casu, on Flickr

*Château de Beynac, Dordogne (24)*
Chateau de Beynac ( view from the cliff ) - Dordogne - France by Diego Martínez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Laval, Mayenne (53)*
Vieux-Château de Laval, Mayenne by Stéphane Mahot, on Flickr

*Château de Villentrois, Indre (36)*
Villentrois (Indre) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Lavardin, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Lavardin (Loir-et-Cher) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Malbrouck, Moselle (57)*
Dans la cour intérieure, château de Malbrouck (XVe), Manderen, pays de Sierck, Moselle, Lorraine, France. by Bernard Blanc, on Flickr

*Château-Forteresse de Corté, Haute-Corse (2B)*
Forteresse de Corté - Corse by Thierry V, on Flickr

*Château de Tilques, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Château de Tilques by Rémy GROSDOIGT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again _merci beaucoup_ for your likes :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chaumont-sur-Loire, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Dans le parc du Château de Chaumont-sur-Loire (2014-08-21 -20) by Cary Greisch, on Flickr

*Château de Villarceaux, Val d'Oise (95)*
Château de Villarceaux by myvalleylil1, on Flickr

*Château de Corcelles, Ain (01)*
Château de Corcelles by malvimarc01, on Flickr

*Château d’Estaing, Aveyron (12)*
Le château d’Estaing, Aveyron, Midi-Pyrénées by lyli12, on Flickr

*Château de Montrésor, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château Montrésor by Яeиée, on Flickr

*Château du Champ, Lozère (48)*
La représentation continue 1603 - Souvenir de Lozère — Château du Champ, XIIIè, XVè, XVIIIè, XIXème s., Altier, Gévaudan, France by Afchine Davoudi, on Flickr

*Château de Pont l'Abbé, Finistère (29)*
Chateau de Pont l'Abbé Finistére (1) by gattolocos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château du Bost, Allier (03)*
Château du Bost by Xviar, on Flickr

*Château de Pont l'Abbé, Finistère (29)*
Chateau de Pont l'Abbé Finistére (1) by gattolocos, on Flickr

*Château de Cornod, Jura (39)*
Château de Cornod by Pays "Lacs et Petite Montagne", on Flickr

*Château de Dinteville, Haute-Marne (52)*
Château de Dinteville by Marcus & Sam, on Flickr

*Château de Ray-sur-Saône, Haute-Saône (70)*
Ray-sur-Saône by francoisjouffroy, on Flickr

*Chatêau de Collioure, Pyrénées-Orientales (66)*
IMG_6538 by Daniel Mesquita, on Flickr

*Château de Tours, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Tours by Jidhash, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de La Baume, Lozère (48)*
Château (1630-1708) de La Baume, Prinsuéjols (Lozère, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Puilaurens, Aude (11)*
Puilaurens by Frédérique MODOLO, on Flickr

*Château de Cirey-sur-Blaise, Haute-Marne (52)*
Château (XVIIe-XVIIIe s.) de Cirey-sur-Blaise (Haute-Marne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Malans, Haute-Saône (70)*
Château de Malans - Haute Saône by Kermitfrog :-D, on Flickr

*Château de Rosières, Côte d'Or (21)*
Château de Rosières by Brice THMS, on Flickr

*Château d'Usse, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château d'Ussé I by Sébastien Croës, on Flickr

*Château de Gardères, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Château de Gardères (XVIIIe), Gardères, Bigorre, Hautes-Pyrénées, Midi-Pyrénées, France. by Bernard Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Châteaudun, Eure-et-Loir (41)*
Châteaudun (Eure-et-Loir) by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Boulogne, Ardèche (07)*
DSC_3597_-1 Le château de Boulogne by yves62160, on Flickr

*Château de La Batud, Dordogne (24)*
Château de Labatud à Saint Chamassy by wally52, on Flickr

*Château de Castelnau-Bretenoux, Lot (46)*
château de Castelnau - Bretenoux by Denis Vandewalle, on Flickr

*Château de Semur-en-Brionnais, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Chateau Saint Hugues Semur en brionnais by Defachelle Christian, on Flickr

*Château de Mortemart, Haute-Vienne (87)*
VILLAGE DE MORTEMART HAUTE-VIENNE by jocmafrance, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Aiguines, Var (83)*
Aiguines by ::fede::, on Flickr

*Château de Metz, Yonne (89)*
METZ 57 by GK Sens-Yonne, on Flickr

*Château-fort de Constance (Aigues Mortes), Gard (30)*
Aigues Mortes - Tour de Constance by desmoniac, on Flickr

*Château de Divonne, Ain (01)*
Château de Divonne by dchateaudedivonne, on Flickr

*Château de Beaucens, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Donjon des Aigles Beaucens by SebastienToulouse, on Flickr

*Château de Fourcès, Gers (32)*
Château de Fourcès - Gers by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Belfort, Territoire de Belfort (90)*
Lion de belfort le 21112009 by Freddy Lee69, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again many thanks, merci beaucoup for your likes :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Apremont, Vendée (85)*
Château d'Apremont by cédricmerceron, on Flickr

*Château de Bonaguil, Lot-et-Garonne (47)*
Château de Bonaguil by Giuliani.Fredo, on Flickr

*Château de Annecy, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Annecy, Chateau de Annecy by wattallan594, on Flickr

*Château de Sully-sur-Loire, Loiret (45)*
Untitled by christellesaffroy, on Flickr

*Château des Bergeries, Essonne (91)*
Draveil - Chateau des Bergeries et la cour d'entrée by Orick Kimy, on Flickr

*Château de Bussy-Rabutin, Côte d'Or (21)*
Chateau de Bussy-Rabutin by Davide Righetti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Appietto, Corse-du-Sud (2A)*
2016-02-20 - Chateau d'Appietto by Philippe AOPG, on Flickr

*Château de Montiracle, Isère (38)*
Blue hours by Jean-Marc Celinan, on Flickr

*Château de Rosay, Jura (39)*
Jura - Chateau de Rosay_2 by Thierry SZYMKOWIAK, on Flickr

*Château du Prada, Landes (40)*
♣ Château du Prada ♣ by Sur mon chemin, j'ai rencontré..., on Flickr

*Château de Selles-sur-Cher, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Château de Selles sur Cher by Laurence Williams, on Flickr

*Château de Bazoches, Nièvre (58)*
chateau de bazoches _34 by jcim, on Flickr

*Château de la Guignardière, Vendée (85)*
Avrillé - Château de la Guignardière by jpdelalune, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Duchesse Anne, Finistére (29)*
Le Folgoët (21) Chateau dit de la Duchesse Anne construit au 15éme siécle by gattolocos, on Flickr

*Château de Joserand, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
63 Joserand - Château XV XIX by Herve_R 03, on Flickr

*Château d'Harcourt, Eure (27)*
Château d'Harcourt, commune of Harcourt, Eure département, Normandy, France by Paul Anthony Moore, on Flickr

*Château de Levroux, Indre (36)*
Levroux (Indre). by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Châteauvieux (Duingt), Haute-Savoie (74)*
Château (XVIIIe-XIXe s.) de Châteauvieux, Duingt (Haute-Savoie, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Kerguéhennec, Morbihan (56)*
Château de Kerguéhennec by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chamerolles, Loiret (45)*
Château de Chamerolles by Patricia, on Flickr

*Château de Mareuil-sur-Lay-Dissais, Vendée (85)*
Mareuil-sur-Lay-Dissais - Vendée - France by voyageur12, on Flickr

*Château de Bon-Repos, Isère (38)*
Lever de soleil sur le château de Bon Repos by Ghislain Mary, on Flickr

*Château de la Brisette, Manche (50)*
082a Le Château de la Brisette à St Germain de Tournebut by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de Blandy-les-Tours, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
The Château de Blandy-les-Tours by Christina Valérie Henningstad, on Flickr

*Château de la Chabotterie, Vendée (85)*
La Chabotterie by  Philippe L Photography , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Hac, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*
Castle/Chateau/Manoir by Bynbrynman, on Flickr

*Château de Montmoirac, Gard (30)*
Château de Montmoirac by gunger30, on Flickr

*Château de Virieu, Isère (38)*
2014-06-21 (18) Château de Virieu (XIe siècle) by steynard, on Flickr

*Château de Montpoupon, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
[email protected](3).jpg by NicoP.Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Vizille, Isère (38)*
skazar photographie- parc du chateau de vizille (16) by skazar, on Flickr

*Château de Castelnaud, Dordogne (24)*
20150821_chateau_de_castelnaud_89c99a9 by isogood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again merci beaucoup for your likes :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Villandry by Jeremy Vickers, on Flickr

*Château de Vogüé, Ardèche (07)*
Château de Vogüé by GK Photo, on Flickr

*Château de Noailles, Corrèze (19)*
Noailles (Corrèze) by PierreG_09, on Flickr

*Château de Sully-sur-Loire, Loiret (45)*
600 ans, et toujours là ! by Joël AUBRY, on Flickr

*Château de Sully, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
2004-08 Chateau de Sully (Bourgogne/FRA) by Richard Poppelaars, on Flickr

*Château de Fourcès, Gers (32)*
Fourcès - Tour du château by jpdelalune, on Flickr

*Château de Foix, Ariège (09)*
Chateau de Foix by Ricardo Zappala, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Chenonceau by chris whitehead, on Flickr

*Château de Bagatelle (Bois-de-Boulogne), Paris (75)*
Le chateau de Bagatelle by StephanExposE, on Flickr

*Château de Pontivy, Morbihan (56)*
Castle from the 15th century in Pontivy, Brittany, France, you are welcome but let your sword at the entrance ;-) Chateau des Rohans à Pontivy dans le Morbihan, vous êtes les bienvenus, mais laissez votre épée à l'entrée svp ;-) by philippe, on Flickr

*Château de Chissay, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Chissay (Loir-et-Cher) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Réveillon, Marne (51)*
Château de Réveillon by Michel Jean Louis DAVID, on Flickr

*Château de Murol, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Château de Murol près Saint Amant Tallende [Puy de Dôme - Auvergne] by BerColly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saint-Germain-en-Laye, Yvelines (78)*
Château de Saint-Germain-en-Laye by Serge, on Flickr

*Château de Quéribus, Aude (11)*
Château de Quéribus by reginald costa, on Flickr

*Château de Maillebois, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Château de Maillebois by Rangi 52, on Flickr

*Château de Montfaucon, Gard (30)*
CHÂTEAU DE MONTFAUCON by patrick janicek, on Flickr

*Château de La Forêt-sur-Sèvre, Deux-Sèvres (79)*
Château de La Forêt sur Sèvre. by Jacky HAIRAULT, on Flickr

*Château de Tournoël, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
09 Château de Tournoel by laurence david, on Flickr

*Château de Ceaulmont, Indre (36)*
Ceaulmont (Indre). by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Buigny-Saint-Maclou, Somme (80)*
Château de Buigny-Saint-Maclou by Sylvie Gilliard, on Flickr

*Château de Guerville, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Chateau de Guerville by isamiga76, on Flickr

*Château de l'Hermine, Morbihan (56)*
Vannes - Le château de l'Hermine by Stéphane Sélo, on Flickr

*Château de Garderes, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
chateau-de-garderes by christos-greece, on Flickr

*Château de Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
DSCF5262 - Chateau de Pau - Avril 2015 by Chris 64, on Flickr

*Château de Brissac, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Chateau de Brissac by Rebecca Vanysacker, on Flickr

*Château de Saumur, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Loire Valley by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Esnes, Nord (59)*
Esnes by Pierre Andre Leclercq, on Flickr

*Château de Calmont d'Olt, Aveyron (12)*
Château de Calmont D'Olt by Fabrice Delhoste, on Flickr

*Château de Bellegarde, Loiret (45)*
Chateau de Bellegarde Loiret (2) by gattolocos, on Flickr

*Château du Bosc, Aveyron (12)*
Aveyron - Camjac - Château du Bosc by Francis Fantoni, on Flickr

*Château de Versailles, Yvelines (78)*
France-000307 - Palace of Versailles by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr

*Château de Montfand à Louchy-Montfand, Allier (03)*
Château (XVe, XVIIe et XVIIIe s.) de Montfand à Louchy-Montfand (Allier, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Malbrouck, Moselle (57)*
Château de Malbrouck / Château de Mensberg / Burg Meinsberg, Manderen by Jan Kamphuis, on Flickr

*Château de Céré-la-Ronde, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Céré-la-Ronde (Indre-et-Loire) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Brissac, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Chateau de Brissac by Rebecca Vanysacker, on Flickr

*Château de Beaumesnil, Eure (27)*
Château de Beaumesnil by Shade Ows, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Chenonceau by chris whitehead, on Flickr

*Château de Nacqueville, Manche (50)*
Château de Nacqueville by Ginette Creusson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Dissay, Vienne (86)*
Château de Dissay - Vienne by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Villeperdue, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Villeperdue by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Peyrepertuse, Aude (11)*
Chateau de Peyrepertuse by Dominic McGrath, on Flickr

*Château des Ducs de Bretagne (Nantes), Loire-Atlantique (44)*
At the Castle by Enrique EKOGA, on Flickr

*Château de Cirey-sur-Blaise, Haute-Marne (52)*
Château (XVIIe-XVIIIe s.) de Cirey-sur-Blaise (Haute-Marne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château des Ravalet, Manche (50)*
DSCF3936 Château des Ravalet, Tourlaville by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Fourcès, Gers (32)*
Fourcès - Tour du château by jpdelalune, on Flickr

*Château de Foix, Ariège (09)*
Chateau de Foix by Ricardo Zappala, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Chenonceau by Gabriele Casu, on Flickr

*Château de Roquetaillade, Gironde (33)*
France 2016 - Roquetaillade - Aquitaine by Philippe Béènne, on Flickr

*Château de La Marthonie, Dordogne (24)*
Saint Jean de Côle, Chateau de La Marthonie by Claude LACOURARIE, on Flickr

*Château d'Epanvilliers, Vienne (86)*
Château d'Epanvilliers, Brux - Vienne by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Montreuil-Bellay, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château de Montreuil-Bellay by Guillaume Martins, on Flickr

*Château de Angles-sur-l'Anglin, Vienne (86)*
Angles-sur-l'Anglin: Le Moulin de Remerle, le Roc aux Sorciers et l'Anglin. by Olivier SIMARD, on Flickr

*Château d'Ambroise, Indre (36)*
Castello di Amboise by germano manganaro, on Flickr

*Château de Montribloud, Ain (01)*
Château de Montribloud by Stéphane Sélo, on Flickr

*Château de Bonaguil, Lot-et-Garonne (47)*
Bonaguil by Photodidacte, on Flickr

*Ruines du Château de Tournel, Lot (46)*
1-P1050730 by tferdinnd, on Flickr

*Vieux Château de L'Ile d'Yeu, Vendée (85)*
L'Ile d'Yeu - Le Vieux Château by jpdelalune, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Montmoirac, Gard (30)*
Château de Montmoirac by gunger30, on Flickr

*Château de Sully-sur-Loire, Loiret (45)*
France - Loiret - Sully-sur-Loire by Thierry B, on Flickr

*Château de Cordès, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Château de Cordès (XVe-XVIIIe), Orcival (63) - [Explore du 2 oct. 2013] by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Château de Montrichard, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Montrichard (Loir-et-Cher) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de la Rochepot, Côte-d'Or (21)*
Chateau de la Rochepot by Pierre Danzas, on Flickr

*Château d'If (Marseille), Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Château d'IF by Bernard Ddd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again _merci beaucoup_ for your likes :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Carrouges, Orne (61)*
Château de Carrouges by Lily Heise, on Flickr

*Château des Milandes, Dordogne (24)*
2013-08 Chateau Milande ooit van Josephine Baker (Saint-Vincent-de-Cosse/FRA) by Richard Poppelaars, on Flickr

*Château de Pierrefonds, Oise (60)*
Château de Pierrefonds by PinkDreamPics, on Flickr

*Château de Foix, Ariège (09)*
Chateau de FOIX (Ariège) France by Francis PERILHOU, on Flickr

*Château des ducs de Wurtemberg, Doubs (25)*
Château (XIIIe-XIXe s.) des ducs de Wurtemberg, Montbéliard (Doubs, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Lavoûte-Polignac, Haute-Loire (43)*
Le château de Lavoûte-Polignac photographié du train by Morice Olivier, on Flickr

*Château-Tour de l'Auditeur, Dordogne (24)*
DSCF4137 Tour de l'Auditeur, Belvès (Dordogne) by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Val, Cantal (15)*
Chateau de Val by Gaël M., on Flickr

*Château de Lens, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Château by Michel G., on Flickr

*Château de Beynac, Dordogne (24)*
20140604-125001LC by Luc Coekaerts, on Flickr

*Château de Filain, Haute-Saône (70)*
chateau de filain by Michel PEJKERT, on Flickr

*Château de Rigny, Haute-Saône (70)*
Chateau de Rigny - 2.42pm project by Jessica Gardner, on Flickr

*Château de Murol, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Murol by mostodol, on Flickr

*Château de Lunas, Hèrault (34)*
Le château de Lunas by Brigitte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Denonville, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Denonville - Eure-et-Loir by Jacques BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Limargue, Lot (46)*
Autoire - L'ancien château de Limargue by jpdelalune, on Flickr

*Château de Montemart, Haute-Vienne (87)*
VILLAGE DE MORTEMART HAUTE-VIENNE by jocmafrance, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Chenonceau by Igor Sorokin, on Flickr

*Château de Boulogne-sur-Mer, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Château de Boulogne-sur-Mer by photopoésie, on Flickr

*Château de Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
France 2016 - Pau by Philippe Béènne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Villandry by Jidhash, on Flickr

*Château des signes, Var (83)*
Chateau des signes (FR) by Chiffa Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Chamerolles, Loiret (45)*
lightroom_6399_ Château de Chamerolles by JEAN PIERRE BOISTE, on Flickr

*Château de Kérouzéré, Finistère (29)*
Château de Kérouzéré by Azraelle29, on Flickr

*Château de Colombières, Calvados (14)*
251 Château de Colombières by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de Floyrac, Aveyron (12)*
Château (XVIIe s.) de Floyrac, Onet-le-Château (Aveyron, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château-Fort de Queyras, Hautes-Alpes (05)*
Fort- Queyras by Liliane Paingaud, on Flickr

*Château de Beaumont (La Mure), Isère (38)*
Le Château de Beaumont by Cary Greisch, on Flickr

*Château de Miolans, Savoie (73)*
Château de miolans by eric richard, on Flickr

*Château de Epiérre, Savoie (73)*
P1060087 - 2009 04 15 - Vacances à la montagne en Savoie by Aurélie, on Flickr

*Château de Versailles, Yvelines (78)*
Versailles 306_DxO by kahnhp, on Flickr

*Château de Vanves, Hauts-de-Seine (92)*
vanves by christos-greece, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again merci beaucoup for your likes


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
Le photographe de Vaux-le-Vicomte by Lucille-bs, on Flickr

*Château de Rosnay, Indre (36)*
Rosnay (Indre) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Beaumesnil, Eure (27)*
Château de Beaumesnil by Rolye, on Flickr

*Château De Montrottier, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Chateau De Montrottier by Ben Suda, on Flickr

*Château de Fayrac, Dordogne (24)*
Le château de Fayrac by AJS Pimentel, on Flickr

*Château de Oiron, Deux-Sèvres (79)*
Oiron - Deux-Sèvres by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Marqueyssac, Dordogne (24)*
DSCF4507 Château et Jardins de Marqueyssac, Vézac (Dordogne) by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de Langeais, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Loire Valley by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr

*Château de Menthon-Saint-Bernard, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Château de Menthon Saint-Bernard by _D M, on Flickr

*Château de Bon Repos, Isère (39)*
Château de Bon Repos #2 by Ghislain Mary, on Flickr

*Château de Gicon, Gard (30)*
Venejan Château de Gicon_023 by guy rando, on Flickr

*Château de Rauzan, Gironde (33)*
Chateau de Rauzan by wedrujac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Rivière-Bourdet, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Château de la Rivière-Bourdet, XVIIe siècle, Quevillon, Seine-Maritime, Haute-Normandie by Laurent Gané, on Flickr

*Château de Vogüé, Ardèche (07)*
Château de Vogüé by GK Photo, on Flickr

*Château de la Clayette, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
CHÂTEAU DE LA CLAYETTE by rockpainting ☼ yvette, on Flickr

*Château de Maintenon, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Château de Maintenon, Eure-et-Loir, France by Grangeburn, on Flickr

*Château des Ravalet, Manche (50)*
P1200106 Château des Ravalet, Tourlaville by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de Quéribus, Aude (11)*
Chateau de Queribus by Niall Corbet, on Flickr

*Château de Brie-Comte-Robert, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
Chateau de Brie-Comte-Robert by mathieu trentedeux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saint-André-de-Valborgne, Gard (30)*
Saint-André-de-Valborgne by ricko800, on Flickr

*Château Queyras, Hautes-Alpes (05)*
Château Queyras, Hautes-Alpes, Provence (1) by Yvon Maurice - 3 million views, on Flickr

*Château du Barroux, Vaucluse (84)*
Chateau du Barroux by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr

*Château de Laval, Mayenne (53)*
Les lumières de Laval by Stephane Bon, on Flickr

*Château de Hautefort, Dordogne (24)*
Chateau de Hautefort - Dordogne - France by Diego Martínez, on Flickr

*Château des Ravalet, Manche (50)*
P1200106 Château des Ravalet, Tourlaville by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de Brie-Comte-Robert, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
Chateau de Brie-Comte-Robert by mathieu trentedeux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Marguerite-de-Bourgogne, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château de Marguerite de Bourgogne, Couches, Saône-et-Loire by Olive Titus, on Flickr

*Château de Garderes, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
chateau-de-garderes by christos-greece, on Flickr

*Château de la Brède, Gironde (33)*
Château de la Brède by papyrazzi, on Flickr

*Château de Chaumont-sur-Loire, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Dans le parc du Château de Chaumont-sur-Loire (2014-08-21 -20) by Cary Greisch, on Flickr

*Château médiéval du bois de Guédelon, Yonne (89)*
Château médiéval du bois de Guédelon, Treigny - Yonne by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Portes, Gard (30)*
DSC_0069 by megathierry31, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again, many thanks for your likes :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château du Champ, Lozère (48)*
La représentation continue 1603 - Souvenir de Lozère — Château du Champ, XIIIè, XVè, XVIIIè, XIXème s., Altier, Gévaudan, France by Afchine Davoudi, on Flickr

*Château de Cordès, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Château de Cordès (XVe-XVIIIe), Orcival (63) - [Explore du 2 oct. 2013] by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Château de Radepont, Eure (27)*
Château de Radepont - Eure by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Cheverny, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Chateau de Cheverny by François, on Flickr

*Château de Méry-sur-Oise, Val d'Oise (95)*
Chateau de Méry sur Oise by Christophe PINARD, on Flickr

*Château de Thoury, Allier (03)*
Château de Thoury (Allier) by Pulex, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Courson, Essonne (91)*
Imagem do dia aqui no château de courson próximo de Paris !🏰 #château #courson #paris #france #castelos #parisjetaime #fallow #likes #likesforlikes #fallowback #fallowme by oziel alves, on Flickr

*Château de Flaugergues (Montpellier), Hérault (34)*
Château de Flaugergues, Montpellier by Mathieu FRANCOIS DU BERTRAND, on Flickr

*Château-fort de Blandy-les-Tours, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
Chateau fort de Blandy Les Tours. (04/2016). #France #france_focus_on #loves_france #loves_france_ #jaimelafrance #hello_france #bestshotz_france #bestfrancepics #igersfrance #ig_france #gf_france #super_france #topfrancephoto #seineetmarne #blandylesto by erwan, on Flickr

*Château de Cheverny, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Chateau de Cheverny by François, on Flickr

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Chateau de Vincennes by sebalex voyageur, on Flickr

*Château de Beauregard, Essonne (91)*
Fete des Plantes, Chateau de Beauregard. by Alain Lehot, on Flickr

*Château de Pierrefonds, Oise (60)*
IMG_1262 by Gabriel Schouten de Jel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Dieppe, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Château de Dieppe by Brian Hampson, on Flickr

*Château de Fougères, Ille-et-Vllaine (35)*
Fougeres-71 by Nicolas JENVRIN, on Flickr

*Château de Couëllan, Côtes d'Armor (22)*
Château (XVIIe-XVIIIe s.) de Couëllan, Caulnes (Côtes d'Armor, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Boulogne, Ardèche (07)*
Château de Boulogne (07) by Marie-v Sautel, on Flickr

*Château de Ohlain, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Ohlain (château) 4958 by Marc ROUSSEL, on Flickr

*Château de Villers, Aisne (02)*
Le château de Villers Cotterets. by Vever Herve, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Ray-sur-Saône, Haute-Saône (70)*
Château de Ray-sur-Saône by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
Château de Pau (Aquitaine, France). by Sandra Hernández, on Flickr

*Château de Josselin, Morbihan (56)*
Château de Josselin by tomasc75, on Flickr
*Château de Crissay-sur-Manse, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Crissay-sur-Manse (Indre-et-Loire). by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Chazey sur Ain (Bugey), Ain (01)*
Château de Chazey sur Ain - Bugey - Ain by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Fourcès, Gers (32)*
Château de Fourcès - Gers by Vaxjo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chambon, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Château du Chambon by Emeline BROUSSARD, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Christophe-du-Foc, Manche (50)*
P1200890a Saint-Christophe-du-Foc (Manche) by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de Sotteville, Manche (50)*
P1200912 Château de Sotteville by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de Compiègne, Oise (60)*
Le château de Compiègne depuis le parc. by Vever Herve, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
lightroom_1565_ château de chenonceau by JEAN PIERRE BOISTE, on Flickr

*Château de Baulx, Hérault (34)*
Le château de Baulx by Brigitte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Villers-Chatel, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
DSC_3790_-1 Château de Villers-Chatel by yves62160, on Flickr

*Château de Theilley, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Theilley -Loir-et-Cher by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Cany, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Le Château de Cany entouré de ses douves, près de Cany-Barville (Haute-Normandie) (2015-08-25 -30) by Cary Greisch, on Flickr

*Château de la Flocelière, Vendée (85)*
Vendée - Chateau de la Flocelière by Francis Fantoni, on Flickr

*Château de Menthon-Saint-Bernard, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Château de Menthon-Saint-Bernard by Christian Daumoinx, on Flickr

*Château d'Hénonville, Oise (60)*
Village du Vexin Château d'Hénonville by  Philippe L PhotoGraphy jesuisParis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Condé, Aisne (02)*

Condé-en-Brie (Aisne) - Château de Condé by Patrick, on Flickr

*Château de Couterne (Argentan), Orne (61)*
Septième étape Argentan - Rennes, 170 km 6 by jplp, on Flickr

*Château de Fougères, Ille-et-Vllaine (35)*
Fougeres-71 by Nicolas JENVRIN, on Flickr

*Château de Chamarande, Essonne (91)*
Le Château de Chamarande by Hélène Quintaine / Cordier, on Flickr

*Château de Pierrefonds, Oise (60)*
Visite dans Pierrefonds. by Vever Herve, on Flickr

*Château d'Ecouen, Val d'Oise (95)*
Château d'Ecouen (Val d'Oise) - Musée national de la Renaissance by Patrick, on Flickr

*Château de Lastours, Haute-Vienne (87)*
108 Château de Lastour, France by Daniel Bisson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Theilley, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Theilley -Loir-et-Cher by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de la Flocelière, Vendée (85)*
Vendée - Chateau de la Flocelière by Francis Fantoni, on Flickr

*Château de Tarascon, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Château de Tarascon by Annie Chambonnet, on Flickr

*Château d'Yvoire, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Château d'Yvoire by Didier Mouchet, on Flickr

*Château des Ducs de Wurtemberg, Doubs (25)*
Château des Ducs de Wurtemberg - Montbéliard - Doubs by Orick Kimy, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Amand-en-Puisaye, Nièvre (58)*
Château de Saint-Amand-en-Puisaye by Philippe Moreau, on Flickr

*Château de Foix, Ariège (09)*
Chateau de FOIX (ARIEGE) FRANCE by Francis PERILHOU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again _merci beaucoup_ for your likes :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Montmoirac, Gard (30)*
Château de Montmoirac by gunger30, on Flickr

*Château de Cordès, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Château de Cordès (XVe-XVIIIe), Orcival (63) - [Explore du 2 oct. 2013] by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Château d'If (Marseille), Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Château d'IF by Bernard Ddd, on Flickr

*Château de Magrin, Tarn (81)*
Château de MAGRIN by TWojtowicz, on Flickr

*Château de Foix, Ariège (09)*
Château de Foix in a Gorgeous Purple Sky by Aaron Jenkin, on Flickr

*Château de l'Islette, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de l'Islette, Loire Valley, France by Csaba&Bea @ Our Wanders, on Flickr

*Château de Bremondans, Doubs (25)*
Chateau de Bremondans by Orick Kimy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Serres, Aude (11)*
Château de Serres (Aude - France) by Patrick Carlier, on Flickr

*Château de la Saône, Drôme (26)*
Château de la Saône, Lens-Lestang (Drôme, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Langeais, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Langeais by Stefano Di Chiara, on Flickr

*Château de Fleury-la-Forêt, Eure (27)*
Château de Fleury-la-Forêt, XVIIe siècle, tilleuls centenaires, et grille d’honneur installée en 1789, Eure, Normandie, France by Laurent Gané, on Flickr

*Château de Commune, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Chateau de Commune - Martigny le Comte by Defachelle Christian, on Flickr

*Château de Walmath, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Private ✘ by Éric…Mon chemin ⊰♥, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Rivière-Bourdet, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Château de la Rivière-Bourdet, XVIIe siècle, Quevillon, Seine-Maritime, Haute-Normandie by Laurent Gané, on Flickr

*Château de Lagarde, Ariège (09)*
Chateau de Lagarde (ariege/Pyrénées-France) by Flodanat, on Flickr

*Château de la Clayette, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
CHÂTEAU DE LA CLAYETTE by rockpainting ☼ yvette, on Flickr

*Château de la Gascherie, Loire-Atlantique (44)*
IMG_9817-1-2, Château de La Gascherie, La Chapelle-sur-Erdre, Loire-Atlantique, France by Design_Ex, on Flickr

*Château de Baville, Essonne (91)*
Château (1625-1677) de Baville, Saint-Chéron (Essonne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Murol, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Château de Murol, de nuit. by mzagerp, on Flickr

*Château de la Roquebrou, Cantal (15)*
Château de la Roquebrou by Cend D., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Angles-sur-l'Anglin, Vienne (86)*
Angles-sur-l'Anglin: Le Moulin de Remerle, le Roc aux Sorciers et l'Anglin. by Olivier SIMARD, on Flickr

*Château de Beaupréau, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Beaupréau (Maine-et-Loire) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château d'Ambroise, Indre (36)*
Castello di Amboise by germano manganaro, on Flickr

*Château de Montribloud, Ain (01)*
Château de Montribloud by Stéphane Sélo, on Flickr

*Château de Brissac, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château de Brissac by Juliette Behr, on Flickr

*Château de Chamarande, Essonne (91)*
Le château de Chamarande by DavidB1977, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chinon, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Chinon (Indre-et-Loire) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Bien-Assis, Allier (03)*
le chateau de bien assis by cloro1, on Flickr

*Château de la Roche, Rhône (69)*
pour un franc symbolique.... (explore) by couleurs nature42, on Flickr

*Château de Maintenon, Eure-et-Loire (28)*
Chateau de Maintenon. by Alain Lehot, on Flickr

*Château de la Clayette, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
CHÂTEAU DE LA CLAYETTE by rockpainting ☼ yvette, on Flickr

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Château de Vincennes by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Once again merci beaucoup for your likes :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Fourcès, Gers (32)*
Fourcès - Tour du château by jpdelalune, on Flickr

*Château de Roquetaillade, Gironde (33)*
France 2016 - Roquetaillade - Aquitaine by Philippe Béènne, on Flickr

*Château de La Marthonie, Dordogne (24)*
Saint Jean de Côle, Chateau de La Marthonie by Claude LACOURARIE, on Flickr

*Château d'Epanvilliers, Vienne (86)*
Château d'Epanvilliers, Brux - Vienne by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Langeais, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Loire Valley by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr

*Château de Gicon, Gard (30)*
Venejan Château de Gicon_023 by guy rando, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Lunéville, Meurthe-et-Moselle (54)*
Le château de Lunéville, France by Joel Brauner, on Flickr

*Château de Milandes - Castelnaud, Dordogne (24)*
Château de Milandes - Castelnaud by Laurence Leris, on Flickr

*Château de Brissac, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Le Château le Plus Haut de France. by Yo Gui, on Flickr

*Château de Fougères-sur-Bièvre, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Fougères-sur-Bièvre, Loir-et-Cher by Marie-Hélène Cingal, on Flickr

*Château de Villesavin, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Château de Villesavin, Loir-et-Cher by Marie-Hélène Cingal, on Flickr

*Château d'Amboise, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château d'Amboise by Cpt_Love, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Garderes, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
chateau-de-garderes by christos-greece, on Flickr

*Château de la Brède, Gironde (33)*
Château de la Brède by papyrazzi, on Flickr

*Château de Bellegarde, Loiret (45)*
Bellegarde - Loiret by Jacques BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Cornod, Jura (39)*
Château de Cornod by Pays "Lacs et Petite Montagne", on Flickr

*Château de Montal, Lot (46)*
Château et golf de Montal - St-Jean-Lespinasse by LOT Tourisme, on Flickr

*Château de Villedieu-sur-Indre, Indre (36)*
Château de Villedieu sur Indre by Jean-Luc, on Flickr

*Château de Sully, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Eine Reise durch das Burgund - Chateau de Sully by Hans-Dirk Walter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Tarascon, Rhône (69)*
FRANCE - Provence , In Tarascon , Chateau , Rhone , Kirche, 12694 by roba66, on Flickr

*Château de Vigny, Val d'Oise (95)*
Château de Vigny by Jacky Delville, on Flickr

*Château de Sainte-Sévère-sur-Indre, Indre (36)*
Sainte-Sévère-sur-Indre (Indre) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Le château de Chenonceau sur le Cher - France by Christian LEMÂLE, on Flickr

*Château de Montreuil-Bellay, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Montreuil-Bellay (Maine-et-Loire) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Sully-sur-Loire, Loiret (45)*
SULLY-SUR-LOIRE 3, Castillos del Loira XVIII, FRANCIA by MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de l'Anglais (Nice), Alpes-Maritime (06)*
Château de l'Anglais, Nice, Alpes-Maritimes by Christian Giusti, on Flickr

*Château de Fontenelle, Ardennes (08)*
Antheny : le château de Fontenelle by François MUNIER, on Flickr

*Château de Clisson, Loire-Atlantique (44)*
Clisson (Loire-Atlantique) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de la Chabotterie, Vendée (85)*
La Chabotterie by  Philippe L Photography , on Flickr

*Château de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Villandry by Jeremy Vickers, on Flickr

*Château de Noailles, Corrèze (19)*
Noailles (Corrèze) by PierreG_09, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

More châteaux photos soon; any comments, questions?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Coulommiers, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
77 Coulommiers - Commanderie (1991) by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de Maisons-Lafitte, Yvelines (78)*
Classique by D.G-S, on Flickr

*Château de Monsieur Renard, Seine-Saint-Denis (93)*
Château de monsieur Renard by Seb Stad, on Flickr

*Château de Mortemart, Haute-Vienne (87)*
╰⊰✿ Esquiver by Éric…Mon chemin ⊰♥, on Flickr

*Château de Sceaux, Hauts-de-Seine (92)*
Château du parc de Sceaux by Cédric L, on Flickr

*Château de Lignac, Indre (36)*
Lignac (Indre) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Robersart, Nord (59)*
Chateau de Robersart by Bruno Parmentier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Olhain, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Olhain 23 by Georges DEVISME, on Flickr

*Château de Boulogne, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Chateau de Boulogne (8) by Richard White, on Flickr

*Château de Souesmes, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Souesmes (Loir-et-Cher) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Dampierre, Yvelines (78)*
Château de Dampierre by Max Ofmars, on Flickr

*Château de Sully-sur-Loire, Loiret (45)*
DSCF3217 Château de Sully-sur-Loire by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château des Stuarts (Aubigny-sur-Nère), Cher (18)*
DSCF3040 Château des Stuarts, Aubigny-sur-Nère by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château du Sauvement, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château du Sauvement by Defachelle Christian, on Flickr

*Château de Val, Cantal (15)*
Chateau de Val - Lanobre, France by Zack Wilson, on Flickr

*Château de Talcy, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Talcy - Loir-et-Cher by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Nogent-le-Roi, Eure-et-Loire (28)*
Parc du château de Nogent le roi by Melbeau Siteweb blog, on Flickr

*Château de la Fontaine, Loiret (45)*
Château de la Fontaine by Shade Ows, on Flickr

*Château de Brezé, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
49 Brezé - Château by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de Montreuil-Bellay, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
49 Montreuil-Bellay - Château by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Langeais, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
2015-07-26 Langeais-01 by Christophe ALAIN, on Flickr

*Château de Saint Fargeau, Yonne (89)*
Chateau de Saint Fargeau , l'orage est passé by elisabeth pillet, on Flickr

*Château de Lagrange-Montalivet, Cher (18)*
Château (1590-XVIIe s.) de Lagrange-Montalivet, St-Bouize, près de Sancerre (Cher, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château d'Avignon (Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer), Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Château d'Avignon aux Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer, Bouches-du-Rhône, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur, France by © Stewart Leiwakabessy, on Flickr

*Château de Carrouges, Orne (61)*
Château de Carrouges by Pulex, on Flickr

*Château d'Ozonay (Tournus), Saône-et-Loire (71)*
CHÂTEAU D' OZONAY by Michel CIRODDE ex Eddoric71, on Flickr

*Château de Martigny-le-Comte, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château de Martigny-le-Comte by Defachelle Christian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Termes, Aude (11)*
Château de Termes by Au Bout De La Route, on Flickr

*Château de Chamarande, Essonne (91)*
Le château de Chamarande by DavidB1977, on Flickr

*Château de la Rivière-Bourdet, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Château de la Rivière-Bourdet, XVIIe siècle, Quevillon, Seine-Maritime, Haute-Normandie by Laurent Gané, on Flickr

*Château de Vogüé, Ardèche (07)*
Château de Vogüé by GK Photo, on Flickr

*Château de la Clayette, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
CHÂTEAU DE LA CLAYETTE by rockpainting ☼ yvette, on Flickr

*Château de Maintenon, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Château de Maintenon, Eure-et-Loir, France by Grangeburn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks for the likes


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Châteaux updates in couple of hours


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tour de France 2016*

*Château de pirou, Manche (50)*
Château de pirou by Stéphane x, on Flickr

Château de Pirou by Stéphane x, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Sauveur-le-Vicomte, Manche (50)*
Château de Saint-Sauveur-le-Vicomte (XIe), Manche, Normandie, France by Horizons normands, on Flickr

Saint-Sauveur-le-Vicomte, F-50 by isamiga76, on Flickr

014 Château de Saint-Sauveur-le-Vicomte by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de Crosville, Manche (50)*
Chateau de Crosville by Dominique BOSSU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tour de France 2016*

*Château-Forteress de Saint-Lô, Manche (50)*
Forteresse de Saint Lô by yves-marie pondaven, on Flickr

*Château de Gratot, Manche (50)*
Château de Gratot by Laurent Lê Quan Tho, on Flickr

*Château de Vauville, Manche (50)*
Chateau de Vauville by Dominique BOSSU, on Flickr

Château de Vauville by Herbaltablet, on Flickr

*Château des Ravalet (Tourlaville, Cherbourg), Manche (50)*
DSCF3936 Château des Ravalet, Tourlaville by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2016)

I read the whole thread, very beautiful castles in France! Thank you! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tour de France 2016*

*Château de Fougères, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
Château de Fougères by Jean-Paul CERNY, on Flickr

Château de Fougères, Bretagne by Mathilde HUET, on Flickr

Le château de Fougères by Rolye, on Flickr

*Château de Vitré, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
Château de Vitré - Bretagne by Santi Mendiola, on Flickr

Château de Vitré, France by Stephen Shankland, on Flickr

*Château d'Angers, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Porte Des Champs - Château d'Angers by Thomas Jean LANGLET, on Flickr

09 - Angers - Chateau (8) by Orick Kimy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tour de France 2016*

*Château de Saumur, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
49 Saumur - Château by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

49 Saumur - Château by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de Chandoiseau (Les Trois Moutiers), Vienne (86)*
Le manoir de Chandoiseau by Joël AUBRY, on Flickr

*Château de Touffou (Monthoiron), Vienne (86)*
Chateau de Touffou 2 by akeats12567, on Flickr

*Château de Dissay (Poitiers), Vienne (86)*
Château de Dissay - Vienne by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Faugeras (Limoges), Haute-Vienne (87)*
Castel Faugeras - Limoges (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Toulondit (Eymoutiers), Haute-Vienne (87)*
Eymoutiers (87) Château de Toulondit dit le Buchou by Daniel sanvoisin, on Flickr

*Château de la Font-Macaire (Eymoutiers), Haute-Vienne (87)*
IMG_0018 ers (87) - Eymoutiers (87) - Château de la Font-Macaire by Daniel sanvoisin, on Flickr

*Château le Mialaret (Neuvic), Corrèze (19)*
Chateau le Mialaret by mialaret, on Flickr

Mialaret, le chateau by night by mialaret, on Flickr

Le Jour ni l'Heure : château (-hôtel) de Mialaret, à l'ouest de Neuvic-d'Ussel, Corrèze, Limousin, mardi 24 juin 2008, 17:17:17 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*Château de Vieillevie, Cantal (15)*
Château (XIIIe, XVIe s.) de Vieillevie (Cantal, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château du Doyenné (Aurillac), Cantal (15)*
Varen - Château du Doyenné by christophe flandrin, on Flickr

*Château de Montsalvy, Cantal (15)*
Château de Montsalvy, April 2013 by FriskaCiska, on Flickr

Le chateau de Montsalvy by Bonita de Boer, on Flickr

*Château de Gironde (Saint-Parthem), Aveyron (12)*
Château de Gironde, Aveyron by Frédéric Bayol, on Flickr

*Château de Montricoux, Tarn-et-Garonne (82)*
Le Jour ni l'heure : château de Montricoux, Tarn-et-Garonne (1730, dét., façade latérale), dévastation en cours, samedi 31 mai 2008, 19:53:23 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*Château de Bruniquel (Montricoux), Tarn-et-Garonne (82)*
Bruniquel - Les châteaux by jpdelalune, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tour de France 2016*

*Château de Bézéril (Samatan), Gers (32)*
Le Jour ni l'Heure : château (XVIIIe s.) et clocher-mur de Bézéril, près de Samatan, Gers, Gascogne, Midi-Pyrénés, dimanche 29 juin 2008, 13:48:35 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

Le Jour ni l'Heure : château du Bézéril (XVI, XVIII et XIXe s. (?)), près de Samatan, Gers, Gascogne, dimanche 29 juin 2008, 19:38:06 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*Château de la Mirande, Gers (32)*
Cheatau de la Mirande by Vittorio Cutolo, on Flickr

*Château-Tour du Lys à Lombez, Gers (32)*
La Tour du Lys III... by Bernard O, on Flickr

*Château de Ségure (Arreau), Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Le Château de Ségure - Arreau by Audrey, on Flickr

Le Château de Ségure - Arreau by Audrey, on Flickr

Saint-Lary 262_DxO by kahnhp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tour de France 2016*

*Château de Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
Vue sur la vieille ville de Pau, Béarn, Pyrénées Atlantiques, Aquitaine, France. by Bernard Blanc, on Flickr

Château de Pau by Jaime Urrutia, on Flickr

Le château de Pau illuminé. by Claudia Sc., on Flickr

*Château-Fort de Lourdes, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Le château de Lourdes by Damien Roué, on Flickr

Le château fort de Lourdes, Hautes-Pyrénées by Luc Forest, on Flickr

*Château de Luz-Saint-Sauveur, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Untitled by Lionel Maziere Photography, on Flickr

Pyrénées 2008 by Géo180, on Flickr

*Château de Génos (Moulor), Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Château (XIIIe s.) de Génos (Htes-Pyrénées) vu d'avion, samedi 25 juin 2011 by Sébastien Bories, on Flickr

IMGP5354Bx by ★ Ours En Retraite ★, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tour de France 2016*

Updates about Châteaux tomorrow... :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tour de France 2016*

*Château d'Orgeix (Ax-les-Thermes), Ariège (09)*
mon beau chateau by Alain THOMAS, on Flickr

*Château de Moulis (Luzenac), Ariège (09)*
Moulis (Ariège/Pyrénées) by PierreG_09, on Flickr

*Château de Foix, Ariège (09)*
Château de Foix in a Gorgeous Purple Sky by Aaron Jenkin, on Flickr

*Château de Roquefixade (Lavelanet), Ariège (09)*
Château de Roquefixade dans l'Ariège, Midi-Pyrénées by lyli12, on Flickr

Château de Roquefixade dans l'Ariège, Midi-Pyrénées by lyli12, on Flickr

*Château de Fendeille, Aude (11)*
Le château de Fendeille (Aude, France). by Farenc Gérard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tour de France 2016*

*Château de Carcassonne, Aude (11)*
Remparts de Carcassonne by laurent KB, on Flickr

Remparts de Carcassonne by laurent KB, on Flickr

Remparts de Carcassonne by laurent KB, on Flickr

*Château de Villegly, Aude (11)*
Château de Villegly ... by Anne-Marie, on Flickr

*Château d'Aumelas (Montpellier), Hérault (34)*
Château d'Aumelas by clémence bic, on Flickr

*Château de Flaugerguer (Montpellier), Hérault (34)*
CHÂTEAU DE FLAUGERGUER by Pascal CROCE, on Flickr

Château de Flaugergues, Montpellier by Mathieu FRANCOIS DU BERTRAND, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tour de France 2016*

*Château de Castries, Hérault (34)*
Château de Castries (Hérault) by Marie Claude Leclerc, on Flickr

Château de Castries (Hérault) by Marie Claude Leclerc, on Flickr

*Château de Beaucaire, Gard (30)*
Chateau de Beaucaire 4 by aecsk8gr8, on Flickr

*Château de Tarascon, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Château de Tarascon by Annie Chambonnet, on Flickr

Chateau de Tarascon 15 by Son of Groucho, on Flickr

*Château de Gordes, Vaucluse (84)*
Dans les rues de Gordes-002 by jean françois bonachera, on Flickr

2015_0508_162658 by Bernard Mebs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tour de France 2016*

*Château Pradel (Bourg-Saint-Andéol), Ardèche (07)*
Le château Pradel by laurent.bardin, on Flickr

Le château Pradel by laurent.bardin, on Flickr

Le château Pradel by laurent.bardin, on Flickr

*Château de Banne, Ardèche (07)*
Château de Banne / Ardèche / France by Armin S Kowalski, on Flickr

DSCF2278 by Marc PEYRANNES, on Flickr

*Château de Vogüé, Ardèche (07)*
Château de Vogüé by GK Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tour de France 2016*

*Château des Adhémar (Montélimar), Drôme (26)*
Château des Adhémar by Nobody's perfect..., on Flickr

*Château de Septème, Isère (38)*
Château de Septeme by seba mouss, on Flickr

Le château de Septème by La Grenadine, on Flickr

*Château de Fallavier, Isère (38)*
Chateau de Fallavier by catb -, on Flickr

Château de fallavier - hdr by Jean-Baptiste Martin, on Flickr

*Château de Dombes, Ain (01)*
Les étangs de la Dombes by Isabelle Barruhet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de l'Islette, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
France 2016 - Chateau de l'Islette by Philippe Béènne, on Flickr

*Château de Langeais, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
France 2016 - Langeais by Philippe Béènne, on Flickr

*Vieux Château de Chaillac, Indre (36)*
Chaillac (Indre) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Lignac, Indre (36)*
Lignac (Indre) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Dissay, Vienne (86)*
Château de Dissay - Vienne by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Commarque, Dordogne (24)*
Château de Commarque / Commarque Castle by Jean-Jacques Boujot, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2016)

deleted


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2016)

*Château du Haut-Kœnigsbourg*, Bas-Rhin


























http://france-guide.livejournal.com/280054.html



























http://france-guide.livejournal.com/249725.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2016)

deleted


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Ray-sur-Saône, Haute-Saône (70)*
Château de Ray-sur-Saône by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Josselin, Morbihan (56)*
Château de Josselin by tomasc75, on Flickr

*Château de Fourcès, Gers (32)*
Château de Fourcès - Gers by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Theilley, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Theilley -Loir-et-Cher by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Cany, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Le Château de Cany entouré de ses douves, près de Cany-Barville (Haute-Normandie) (2015-08-25 -30) by Cary Greisch, on Flickr

*Château de la Flocelière, Vendée (85)*
Vendée - Chateau de la Flocelière by Francis Fantoni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
La façade sud du château de Vaux-le-Vicomte vue depuis le "rond d'eau" - Maincy (Seine-et-Marne, France). by NASTY BAD DUCK, on Flickr

*Château de la Brède, Gironde (33)*
DSH_5521 by Alain Guérin, on Flickr

*Château des Pêcheurs, Loiret (45)*
La Bussière - Le Château des Pêcheurs by NASTY BAD DUCK, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Cirgues-sur-Couze, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*

63 St-Cirgues - Château XV XVI XVII by Herve_R 03, on Flickr

*Château de Châteldon, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*

63 Chateldon - Château XII XV by Herve_R 03, on Flickr

*Château de Malbrouck, Moselle (57)*
Dans la cour intérieure, château de Malbrouck (XVe), Manderen, pays de Sierck, Moselle, Lorraine, France. by Bernard Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2016)

*Château de Vincennes*, Val-de-Marne


















































































http://img-
fotki.yandex.ru/get/9066/114691520.10/0_92275_a2b5405b_XL.jpg































































https://m.fotki.yandex.ru/users/ogg-omsk/albums/147903


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2016)

*Château de Biron*, Aquitaine










































































































































































































































http://france-guide.livejournal.com/233209.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2016)

and more about the château de Biron





















































































































http://france-guide.livejournal.com/233209.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2016)

*Château de Beynac*, Aquitaine


























































































http://france-guide.livejournal.com/211154.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2016)

*Château de Castelnaud*, Aquitaine


























































































http://france-guide.livejournal.com/208640.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2016)

*Château de Vayres*, Aquitaine


























































































http://france-guide.livejournal.com/208542.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2016)

I'm sorry if my photos are huge, because they were uploaded from iPad, and they look normal. On a computer this photos are really giant!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vogüé, Ardèche (07)*
Château de Vogüé by GK Photo, on Flickr

*Château de Noailles, Corrèze (19)*
Noailles (Corrèze) by PierreG_09, on Flickr

*Château de Lourmarin, Vaucluse (84)*
Village du Lubéron : le château de Lourmarin by jean françois bonachera, on Flickr

*Château de Souesmes, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Souesmes (Loir-et-Cher) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château des Stuarts (Aubigny-sur-Nère), Cher (18)*
DSCF3040 Château des Stuarts, Aubigny-sur-Nère by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Villandry by Jeremy Vickers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Sorry for my English said:


> I'm sorry if my photos are huge, because they were uploaded from iPad, and they look normal. On a computer this photos are really giant!


Please choose normal size photos! Giant photos makes too much to reload


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Lignac, Indre (36)*
Lignac (Indre) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château du Champ, Lozère (48)*
La représentation continue 1603 - Souvenir de Lozère — Château du Champ, XIIIè, XVè, XVIIIè, XIXème s., Altier, Gévaudan, France by Afchine Davoudi, on Flickr

*Château de Noailles, Corrèze (19)*
Noailles (Corrèze) by PierreG_09, on Flickr

*Château de Sully-sur-Loire, Loiret (45)*
600 ans, et toujours là ! by Joël AUBRY, on Flickr

*Château de Sully, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
2004-08 Chateau de Sully (Bourgogne/FRA) by Richard Poppelaars, on Flickr

*Château de Fourcès, Gers (32)*
Fourcès - Tour du château by jpdelalune, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2016)

*Château de Cazeneuve, Gironde
*


























http://france-guide.livejournal.com/207788.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2016)

*Château de Roquetaillade*, Gironde*




































*http://france-guide.livejournal.com/207400.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2016)

*Carcassonne*, Aude







































































































































http://france-guide.livejournal.com/192642.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2016)

*Domaine de Villarceaux*, Île-de-France


































































































































































http://france-guide.livejournal.com/186302.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2016)

*Château de Chenonceau*, Indre-et-Loire






































*Château de Chambord*, Loir-et-Cher

















http://france-guide.livejournal.com/121163.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2016)

*Château de Chenonceau*, Indre-et-Loire
* Interiors*






























































































































http://smarty-yulia.livejournal.com/146898.html






























































































































*
the Wax Museum




































*http://smarty-yulia.livejournal.com/150553.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2016)

*Château de Chambord*, Loir-et-Cher
*Architecture and Interiors*


































































































































































http://smarty-yulia.livejournal.com/168726.html













































































































































































http://smarty-yulia.livejournal.com/170682.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2016)

*Château-Gaillard *(Eure) *
Middle Ages:

**



































And now:*













































http://www.virtuhall.com/infographie.html
http://smarty-yulia.livejournal.com/193124.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2016)

*Château d'Amboise*, Indre-et-Loire















































































































































































































http://smarty-yulia.livejournal.com/156250.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2016)

*Château de Foug**ères*, Ille-et-Vilaine
































































































































































































































http://smarty-yulia.livejournal.com/172671.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2016)

*Château de Commarque*, Dordogne































































http://france-guide.livejournal.com/118833.html


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vitre, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
P1270988 by azama8, on Flickr

*Château-Gaillard, Eure (27)*
Chateau Gaillard 2016 365 by Alan, on Flickr

*Château de Saumur, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Saumur castle by Sulky Ghrafer, on Flickr

*Château de Josselin, Morbihan (56)*
P1120099_r by Gildas FUNTUN, on Flickr

*Château de Kerangat, Morbihan (56)*
DSC01228 by Mitch Weisburgh, on Flickr

*Château de Thoury, Allier (03)*
Château de Thoury (Allier) by Pulex, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Château de Maintenon*, Eure-et-Loir









https://plus.google.com/114026382449893208631









http://maintenance-et-batiment.blogspot.fr/2014/04/fiche-historique-les-chateaux-le.html​


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Château du Marais*, Île-de-France









http://jmsattoblogazettedesulis.blogspot.fr/2012/08/les-talleyrand-et-le-chateau-du-marais.html


*Château de Chambord*, Loire Valley









http://www.francevelotourisme.com/base-1/destinations/blois-chambord-chateaux-a-velo​


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Château de Beauregard*, Loire Valley









http://www.bloischambord.com/organi...tes-nature/245958-parc--chateau-de-beauregard


*Château de Cheverny*, Loire Valley









http://www.my-loire-valley.com/2015/12/noel-2015-offrez-chateaux-de-la-loire/​


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2016)

*Château du Haut-K**œnigsbourg*, Bas-Rhin






























































































































http://france-guide.livejournal.com/115981.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2016)

*Château de Dourdan*, Essonne












































































































































































*The Chateau in Medieval Times:









*http://france-guide.livejournal.com/114072.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2016)

*Château de Pau*, Pyrénées-Atlantiques

























































































































































http://france-guide.livejournal.com/112264.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2016)

*Château d'Angers*, Maine-et-Loire






















































http://france-guide.livejournal.com/112124.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2016)

*Château de Careil*, Loire-Atlantique



























http://france-guide.livejournal.com/108752.html
http://www.careil.com/galerie_photo_careil.php


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2016)

*Azay-le-Rideau*, Indre-et-Loire





























































































































































































http://france-guide.livejournal.com/107896.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2016)

*Château de Chinon*, Indre-et-Loire


























































































http://france-guide.livejournal.com/107463.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2016)

*La Citardiere*, Vendée































































http://france-guide.livejournal.com/106826.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2016)

*Château d'Essalois*, Loire




































http://france-guide.livejournal.com/105569.html


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again merci beaucoup for your likes :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2016)

*Château de Loches*, Indre-et-Loire

















































































http://france-guide.livejournal.com/62744.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2016)

*Château de Chenonceau*, Indre-et-Loire














































































































































































































































































http://france-guide.livejournal.com/62125.html
http://france-guide.livejournal.com/62247.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2016)

*Château de Dieppe*, Seine-Maritime













































http://www.castlesguide.ru/france/castles/dieppe.html


















http://france-guide.livejournal.com/60823.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2016)

*Château d'Amboise*, Indre-et-Loire






















































http://www.castlesguide.ru/france/castles/amboise.html



















































































































































































































































http://france-guide.livejournal.com/58919.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2016)

*Château de Blois*, Loir-et-Cher
















































































































































http://france-guide.livejournal.com/58574.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2016)

*Château de Pierrefonds*, Oise































































http://france-guide.livejournal.com/55538.html

















































































http://www.castlesguide.ru/france/castles/pierrefonds.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2016)

*Château du Clos Lucé*, Indre-et-Loire








































































http://www.castlesguide.ru/france/castles/luse.html

























































































































































http://france-guide.livejournal.com/54515.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2016)

*Château des Milandes*, Dordogne









http://france-guide.livejournal.com/51888.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2016)

*Château d'Ussé*, Indre-et-Loire








































































http://www.castlesguide.ru/france/castles/usse.html





























































































































































































http://france-guide.livejournal.com/50233.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2016)

*Château de Compiègne, Oise




































http://france-guide.livejournal.com/47162.html*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Tonquédec, Côtes d'Armor (22)*
P1210117 Château de Tonquédec (Côtes d'Armor) by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de Rosanbo, Côtes d'Armor (22)*
DSCF8112 Château de Rosanbo, Lanvellec (Côtes-d'Armor) by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de Cirey-sur-Blaise, Haute-Marne (52)*
Château (XVIIe-XVIIIe s.) de Cirey-sur-Blaise (Haute-Marne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Dizier, Haute-Marne (52)*
Château de Saint-Dizier by Lomyre, on Flickr

*Château du Clos Lucé, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
IMG_1262 by Michel Langard, on Flickr

*Château de Dieppe, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Dieppe by Images de Normandie... et d'ailleurs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de l'Islette, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de l'Islette by Michel Craipeau, on Flickr

*Château de Commarque, Dordogne (24)*
2016-08-03 (14) Château de Commarque (XIIe) by steynard, on Flickr

*Château de Fournels, Lozère (48)*
Château de Fournels du XVIème siècle, Fournels, Lozère by Olive Titus, on Flickr

*Château de La Caze, Lozère (48)*
DSC06047 - Château de La Caze by Olivier Courtois, on Flickr

*Château de Prades, Lozère (48)*
Château (XIIe ou XIIIe s.) de Prades (Lozère, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Malans, Haute-Saône (70)*
le château de Malans !! by Jean Pierre FREY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Foix, Ariège (09)*
Château de Foix in a Gorgeous Purple Sky by Aaron Jenkin, on Flickr

*Château de Blandy-les-Tours, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
Blandy-les-Tours - Seine-et-Marne by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Charency, Jura (39)*
Ruines du château Charency by Defachelle Christian, on Flickr

*Château de Losse, Dordogne (24)*
2016-08-03 (09) Château de Losse (XVIe) by steynard, on Flickr

*Château de Châteaubriant, Loire-Atlantique (44)*
Château de Chateaubriant : le donjon by Philippe Guillot, on Flickr

*Château de Clisson, Loire-Atlantique (44)*
44 Clisson - Château by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2016)

*Château de Chaumont-sur-Loire*, Loir-et-Cher


































































































































































http://gallery.ru/watch?ph=uj-bTzGX


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2016)

*Château d'Angers*, Maine-et-Loire














































Tenture de l'Apocalypse








http://gallery.ru/watch?ph=uj-bFaZk


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2016)

*Château de Villandry*, Indre-et-Loire































































http://gallery.ru/watch?ph=uj-bsiu9


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2016)

*Château de Tours*, Indre-et-Loire









http://gallery.ru/watch?ph=uj-br07M


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2016)

*Château d'Azay-le-Rideau*, Indre-et-Loire






















































http://gallery.ru/watch?ph=uj-brAgJ


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2016)

*Château de Saumur*, Maine-et-Loire









http://gallery.ru/watch?ph=uj-brvy8


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2016)

*Château des ducs de Bretagne*, Loire-Atlantique




































http://gallery.ru/watch?ph=uj-bg4WL


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2016)

*Château de Gien*, Loiret

















































































http://www.castlesguide.ru/france/castles/gien.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2016)

*Château de Losse*, Dordogne

















































































http://www.castlesguide.ru/france/castles/losse.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2016)

*Château de Talcy*, Loir-et-Cher



































































































http://www.castlesguide.ru/france/castles/talcy.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2016)

*Chateau de Faucon noir*, Indre-et-Loire




































http://www.castlesguide.ru/france/castles/faucon_noir.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2016)

*Château du Rivau*, Indre-et-Loire































































http://www.castlesguide.ru/france/castles/rivau.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2016)

*Château de Foix*, Ariège








































































http://www.castlesguide.ru/france/castles/foix.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2016)

*Château de Fougères-sur-Bièvre*, Loir-et-Cher

















































































http://www.castlesguide.ru/france/castles/fougeres-sur-bievre.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2016)

*Château de Dampierre*, Yvelines

















































































http://www.castlesguide.ru/france/castles/dampierre.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2016)

*Palais du Louvre*, Paris

















































































http://www.castlesguide.ru/france/castles/louvre.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2016)

*Château de Beynac*, Dordogne


























































































http://www.castlesguide.ru/france/castles/beynac.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2016)

*Château de Versailles*, Yvelines


























































































http://www.castlesguide.ru/france/castles/versailles.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2016)

*Château de Wildenstein*, Haut-Rhin



























http://www.castlesguide.ru/france/castles/wildenstein.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2016)

*Château du Gué-Péan*, Loir-et-Cher




































http://www.castlesguide.ru/france/castles/gue_pean.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2016)

*Château de Langeais*, Indre-et-Loire

















































































http://www.castlesguide.ru/france/castles/langeais.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2016)

*Château du Lude*, Sarthe








































































http://www.castlesguide.ru/france/castles/lelude.html


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Sully-sur-Loire, Loiret (45)*
France - Loiret - Sully-sur-Loire by Thierry B, on Flickr

*Château de Radepont, Eure (27)*
Château de Radepont - Eure by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Rochebrune, Charente (16)*
Chateau de Rochebrune, Etagnac, Charente France by LesTroisChenes, on Flickr

*Château de La Clayette, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Chateau de La Clayette by Gabrïelle, on Flickr

*Château de St.-Pardoux-des-Cards, Creuse (23)*
23 St-Pardoux-des-Cards - Villemonteix Château by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Jardins de Villandry by julien VI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Ambroise, Indre (36)*
Castello di Amboise by germano manganaro, on Flickr

*Château de Vizille, Isère (38)*
Fête révolutionnaire de Vizille by JACQUES FUZIO, on Flickr

*Château d'Annecy, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Château d'Annecy by Julien Chatelain, on Flickr

*Château de Chambois, Orne (61)*
Château de Chambois by Fabien POTEL, on Flickr

*Château de Fougères, Ille-et-Vllaine (35)*
Château de Fougères, Ille-et-Vilaine - Castle of Fougères, Brittany, 2015 by Stéphane Mahot, on Flickr

*Château de La Ferté Milon, Aisne (02)*
Le château de La Ferté Milon et champs de colzas. by Vever Herve, on Flickr

*Château de Paulhac, Haute-Loire (43)*
43 Paulhac - Château by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Dissay, Vienne (86)*
Château de Dissay - Vienne by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château des Ducs de Bretagne (Nantes), Loire-Atlantique (44)*
At the Castle by Enrique EKOGA, on Flickr

*Château des Ravalet, Manche (50)*
DSCF3936 Château des Ravalet, Tourlaville by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de Maintenon, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Château de Maintenon, Eure-et-Loir, France by Grangeburn, on Flickr

*Château de Collonges-la-Rouge, Corrèze (19)*
Collonges-la-Rouge (Corrèze). by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Maincy, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
Maincy - Seine-et-Marne by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2016)

*Château de Loches*, Indre-et-Loire








































































http://www.castlesguide.ru/france/castles/loches.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2016)

*Château de Brissac*, Maine-et-Loire


























































































http://www.castlesguide.ru/france/castles/brissac.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2016)

*Château d'Azay-le-Rideau*, Indre-et-Loire








































































http://www.castlesguide.ru/france/castles/rideau.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2016)

*Château de Bridoire*, Dordogne













































http://www.castlesguide.ru/france/castles/bridoire.html



































































































http://www.chateaudebridoire.com/#!galerie-photos/zpae4


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2016)

*Château d'Arques-la-Bataille*, Seine-Maritime








































































http://www.castlesguide.ru/france/castles/bataille.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2016)

*Château du Haut-Kœnigsbourg*, Bas-Rhin






















































http://www.castlesguide.ru/france/castles/koenigsbourg.html

















































































http://www.haut-koenigsbourg.fr/fr/le-chateau/les-galeries-photos/id/1750/les-logis-chateau/


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2016)

*Château de Villandry*, Indre-et-Loire








































































http://www.castlesguide.ru/france/castles/villandry.html































































http://www.chateauvillandry.fr/project/4719/


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2016)

*Château du Wasenbourg*, Bas-Rhin


















http://www.alain-collet.com/Vosges/GTVO/32.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2016)

*Château de Mehun-sur-Yèvre*, Cher






















































http://www.castlesguide.ru/france/castles/mehun_sur_yevre.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2016)

*Citadelle de Sisteron*, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence


























































































http://www.castlesguide.ru/france/castles/sisteron.html


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

Château de Saumur


Château de Saumur by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 5.500.000 Times), on Flickr


5208575932_44fbccefa2_o by Jaffer Sadiq, on Flickr


Chateau de Saumur by jacdesalpes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice photos; well done :cheers:


@_Sorry for my English_: BTW, for every château you posting, please post less photos, choose the best ones


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de pirou, Manche (50)*
Château de Pirou by Stéphane x, on Flickr

*Château de Gratot, Manche (50)*
Château de Gratot by Laurent Lê Quan Tho, on Flickr

*Château de Fougères, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
Château de Fougères by Jean-Paul CERNY, on Flickr

*Château de Vitré, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
Château de Vitré - Bretagne by Santi Mendiola, on Flickr

*Château d'Angers, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Porte Des Champs - Château d'Angers by Thomas Jean LANGLET, on Flickr

*Château de Chandoiseau (Les Trois Moutiers), Vienne (86)*
Le manoir de Chandoiseau by Joël AUBRY, on Flickr

*Château de Faugeras (Limoges), Haute-Vienne (87)*
Castel Faugeras - Limoges (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saint-Florent, Haute-Corse (2B)*
DSCF9389 by Manu @ Lille, on Flickr

*Château de Blois, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Blois 41 by Patricia, on Flickr

*Château de Trévarez, Finistère (29)*
Finistère château de Trévarez by Lilly Bzh, on Flickr

*Château d'Ezpuits à Gourdon, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Le château d'Ezpuits à Gourdon Saône et Loire by Defachelle Christian 🌿, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Marcel-de-Félines, Loire (42)*
Saint-Marcel-de-Félines - Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Champdieu, Loire (42)*
Champdieu - Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Quéribus, Aude (11)*
Empyrée by Philippe Contal, on Flickr

*Château de Douzens, Aude (11)*
Château de Douzens (dans l'Aude) by Anne-Marie, on Flickr

*Château de Flaugergues, Hérault (34)*
CHÂTEAU DE FLAUGERGUER by Pascal CROCE, on Flickr

*Château de Saumur, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château de Saumur by Michel Craipeau, on Flickr

*Château de Suze la Rousse, Drôme (26)*
Château de Suze la Rousse-Drôme (France) by LesPoupéesD'Olivia, on Flickr

*Château du Vivier, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
Château du Vivier [Explore du 26 août 2016] by Aurelien Ghislain, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2016)

*Château de Chinon*, Indre-et-Loire




























*Château de Chaumont-sur-Loire*, Loir-et-Cher














































*Château de Spesbourg*, Bas-Rhin


















http://www.castlesguide.ru/france/castles/


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2016)

*Château de Condé*, Aisne










*Château de Saumur*, Maine-et-Loire




























*Château de Chambord*, Loir-et-Cher



















*Château de Chantilly*, Oise





































*Château de Crussol*, Ardèche


















http://www.castlesguide.ru/france/castles/


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2016)

*Château de Chenonceau*, Indre-et-Loire


















http://www.chenonceau.com/


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2016)

*Château de Beynac*, Dordogne























































*Château de Castelnaud*, Dordogne










*Château de Fayrac*, Dordogne










*Château de la Malartrie*, Dordogne










*Château de Marqueyssac*, Dordogne 








https://www.beynac-en-perigord.com/


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2016)

^^*Château de Marqueyssac*, Dordogne 


















http://www.chateau-fort-manoir-chateau.eu/chateaux-dordogne-chateau-a-vezac-chateau-de-marqueyssac.html


















http://marqueyssac.com/portfolio/#lightbox[portfolio-gallery]/23/


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2016)

*Château de Saumur*, Maine-et-Loire



























http://www.chateau-saumur.fr/


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2016)

*Fort royal de l'île Sainte-Marguerite*, Alpes-Maritimes


















http://allcastle.info/europe/france/012


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2016)

*Château d'Amboise*, Indre-et-Loire



















_Salle des gardes nobles (guard of honor hall)_










_Salle des Tambourineurs (hall of drummers)_










_Salle du Conseil (council hall)_




























_Salle de l'Echanson (cupbearer hall)_










_Chambre Henri II (bedchamber of Henri II)_



















_Antichambre de la Cordelière (twisted rope anteroom)_










_Cabinet Orléans Penthièvre (parlor of the Dukes of Orleans)_










_Chambre Orléans (bedchamber of the Dukes of Orleans)_










_Salon de Musique (music salon)_



















_Tour des Minimes (tower)_



















_Souterrains (subterraneans)_



















_Jardins (gardens)_



























http://www.chateau-amboise.com/ru/page/photos


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2016)

*Château royal de Blois*, Loir-et-Cher



















_Musée des beaux arts (art museum)_























































_Son et lumière (light show)_













































http://www.chateaudeblois.fr/2024-diaporamas.htm?ID_DIAPORAMATHEMATIQUE=&idtf=2024


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2016)

*Château de Beynac*, Dordogne




























_Salle des gardes (guards hall)_










_Salle des états (estates hall)_










_Cuisine (kitchen room)_









http://chateau-beynac.com/galerie-photo/

_Beynac in the mist_










_Beynac and Fayrac châteaux_









http://www.montgolfiere-photo.fr/page/3


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2016)

*Fort du Petit Bé (Bey)*, Ille-et-Vilaine (sous-préfecture)



























http://www.petit-be.com/histoire-introduction.php


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2016)

*Fort de la Conchée*, Ille-et-Vilaine



























http://www.fortdelaconchee.org/


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2016)

*Château de Saint-Malo*, Ille-et-Vilaine










*Tour Solidor*










*Le Bastion de la Hollande*










*La Tour Bidouane*









http://france-guide.livejournal.com/57231.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2016)

*Fort Boyard*, Charente-Maritime


















http://www.oleron-plage.fr/fort-boyard


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Noailles, Corrèze (19)*
Noailles (Corrèze) by PierreG_09, on Flickr

*Château-Forteresse de Salses, Pyrénées-Orientales (66)*
Forteresse de Salses by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de Sceaux, Hauts-de-Seine (92)*
DSCF4970 Château de Sceaux (Hauts-de-Seine) by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de La Brède, Gironde (33)*
Château de La Brède by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de Baronville, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Chateau de Baronville by Panayotis1, on Flickr

*Château de Belvoir, Doubs (25)*
Chateau de Belvoir (8) by Orick Kimy, on Flickr

*Château de la Motte Fénelon, Nord (59)*
DSC_4739_ Château de la Motte Fénelon by YVES NEVEJANS, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2016)

*Fort Louvois*, Charente-Maritime









http://masterok.livejournal.com/216305.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2016)

*Fort Enet*, Charente-Maritime




























*Fort Îles Saint-Marcouf*, Manche










*Fort Lupin (Fort de la Charente)*, Charente-Maritime










*Fort de La Prée*, Charente-Maritime


















http://www.bugaga.ru/pictures/geo/1146742568-7-potryasayuschih-krepostey-na-poberezhe-francii.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2016)

*Fort-la-Latte*, Côtes-d'Armor









http://www.bugaga.ru/pictures/geo/1146742568-7-potryasayuschih-krepostey-na-poberezhe-francii.html


















http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/4968747/post346519954/


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2016)

*Château de la Roche-Courbon*, Charente-Maritime



























http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/4968747/post346519954/


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2016)

*Château du Taureau*, Finistère













































http://zamki-mira.livejournal.com/428389.html#cutid1


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2016)

*Château de Kerjean*, Finistère









http://zamki-mira.livejournal.com/427774.html


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Langeais, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
France 2016 - Langeais by Philippe Béènne, on Flickr

*Vieux Château de Chaillac, Indre (36)*
Chaillac (Indre) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Dissay, Vienne (86)*
Château de Dissay - Vienne by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de la Brède, Gironde (33)*
DSH_5521 by Alain Guérin, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Cirgues-sur-Couze, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*

63 St-Cirgues - Château XV XVI XVII by Herve_R 03, on Flickr

*Château de Malbrouck, Moselle (57)*
Dans la cour intérieure, château de Malbrouck (XVe), Manderen, pays de Sierck, Moselle, Lorraine, France. by Bernard Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2016)

*Château-Forteresse de Largoët*, Morbihan




































http://www.chateau-fort-manoir-chateau.eu/chateaux-morbihan-chateau-a-elven-chateau-de-largoet.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2016)

*Château de Châteauneuf (Châteauneuf-en-Auxois)*, Côte-d'Or































































http://zamki-mira.livejournal.com/tag/%D0%A4%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%86%D0%B8%D1%8F


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2016)

*Château de Peyrepertuse en Languedoc-Roussillon*, Aude



























http://zamki-mira.livejournal.com/416544.html


----------



## lio45 (Sep 19, 2015)

Hé, y'avait une émission à TV5 récemment sur ce château-là en Dordogne... le proprio faisait justement refaire le toit de lauze (300 tonnes, si je me souviens bien!) 

Et il expliquait que ses parents ont mis 30+ ans à restaurer le château de Castelnaud, pas trop loin de là... (que tu as aussi en photo)

J'ai immédiatement reconnu les photos! Quelle coïncidence (si j'avais regardé ce thread un peu plus tôt, avant l'émission, ça ne m'aurait pas du tout frappé)


Edit: J'étais au bas de la page précédente, et je pensais à tort que c'était la dernière page, et que mon post allait suivre... mon post est moins clair maintenant que j'ai réalisé que la page 170 existait! Château de Marqueyssac, Dordogne (avant-dernier post de la page 169!)


----------



## lio45 (Sep 19, 2015)

P.S. Bravo pour toutes les photos partagées, c'est un plaisir à regarder!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2016)

*Château de la Barre*, Ain










*Château de la Batie*, Ain










*Château du Châtelard de Lhuire*, Ain










*Château de Chazey*, Ain



















*Château de Chenavel*, Ain










*Château de Conflans*, Ain









http://www.chateau-fort-manoir-chateau.eu/chateau-forteresse-manoir-rhone-alpes-chateaux-ain.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2016)

Ain département
*Château de Cordon*










*Château de la Cueille*










*Château de Divonne*










*Château des Echelles*










*Château des Evettes*










*Château de Fléchères*










*Château de Gourdans*










*Château de Grammont*










*Château de Joyeux*










*Château de Marcel*










*Château de Pollet*










*Château de Rochefort*










*Château de Sénèche*










*Château du Spay*










*Château de la Tour*










*Château de la Tour des Echelles*










*Château de Valence*










*Château de Varey*




























*Château de Versailleux*










*Château de Voltaire*









http://www.chateau-fort-manoir-chateau.eu/chateau-forteresse-manoir-rhone-alpes-chateaux-ain.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2016)

*Château du Montellier*, Ain


















http://www.chateau-fort-manoir-chateau.eu/chateaux-ain-chateau-a-le-montellier-chateau-du-montellier.html



























[URL="http://www.chateau-du-montellier.fr/"]http://www.chateau-du-montellier.fr/[/URL]


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2016)

*Château de Rossillon*, Ain










*Fort l'Écluse*, Ain



















*Manoir de la Rigaudière*, Ain


















http://www.chateau-fort-manoir-chateau.eu/chateau-forteresse-manoir-rhone-alpes-chateaux-ain.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2016)

*Château de Fougères*, Ille-et-Vilaine






















































http://alienordis.livejournal.com/63091.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2016)

*Palais du Commerce*, Ille-et-Vilaine


















http://zamki-mira.livejournal.com/201833.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2016)

*Palais des papes d'Avignon*, le centre historique d'Avignon









http://zamki-mira.livejournal.com/91714.html




































http://zamki-mira.livejournal.com/34670.html#cutid1


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Fourcès, Gers (32)*
Fourcès - Tour du château by jpdelalune, on Flickr

*Château de Roquetaillade, Gironde (33)*
France 2016 - Roquetaillade - Aquitaine by Philippe Béènne, on Flickr

*Château de Sully-sur-Loire, Loiret (45)*
France - Loiret - Sully-sur-Loire by Thierry B, on Flickr

*Château de Cordès, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Château de Cordès (XVe-XVIIIe), Orcival (63) - [Explore du 2 oct. 2013] by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Château de Montrichard, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Montrichard (Loir-et-Cher) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de la Rochepot, Côte-d'Or (21)*
Chateau de la Rochepot by Pierre Danzas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again merci beaucoup for your likes :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Chateau de Chenonceau (063) by Malcolm Bull, on Flickr

*Château de Chantilly, Oise (60)*
Chantilly Oise France : Château de Chantilly d'Henri d'Orléans, duc d'Aumale (XIXe siècle), Castle of Chantilly, Schloß von Chantilly. by Pierre, on Flickr

*Château de Carcassonne, Aude (11)*
CARCASSONNE_AAA0298_DxO_117 by DESMIDT Patrick, on Flickr

*Château de Villemonteix, Creuse (23)*
Château de Villemonteix by Phil Ippe, on Flickr

*Château de Fougères, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
Fougères (Ille-et-Vilaine) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de La Rochefoucauld, Charente (16)*
Pont et château de la ROCHEFOUCAULT by Claude LACOURARIE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Commarque, Dordogne (24)*
Château de Commarque / Commarque Castle by Pavel, on Flickr

*Château d'Amboise, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
IMG_9694 by Leonid Freidin, on Flickr

*Château de Verrières, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
63 Verrières - Château by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de Lucenier, Saône-et-Loire (49)*
Château de Lucenier La Chapelle au Mans Saône et Loire by Defachelle Christian 🌿, on Flickr

*Château de Vizille, Isère (38)*
2016-05-16 (10) Parc du Château de Vizille by steynard, on Flickr

*Château de Bon Repos, Isère (38)*
Château de Bon Repos #2 by Ghislain Mary, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2016)

*Château de Carrouges*, Orne


























































































http://zamki-mira.livejournal.com/415650.html#cutid1


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2016)

*Château de Chaumont-sur-Loire*, Loir-et-Cher



























http://zamki-mira.livejournal.com/405557.html


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2016)

*Palais des papes d'Avignon*






















































http://zamki-mira.livejournal.com/388205.html


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2016)

*Château de Vincennes*, Val-de-Marne



























http://zamki-mira.livejournal.com/345103.html#cutid1


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2016)

*Château de Vendeuvre*, Calvados



























http://zamki-mira.livejournal.com/213431.html


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2016)

*le donjon du Château de Chinon*, Indre-et-Loire









http://zamki-mira.livejournal.com/212960.html


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2016)

*Château Gaillard*, Eure









http://zamki-mira.livejournal.com/179589.html

*Сhâteau d'Ambleville*, Val-d'Oise









http://zamki-mira.livejournal.com/175905.html


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2016)

*Château de Josselin*, Morbihan









http://panoprint.livejournal.com/14521.html









http://www.chateaudejosselin.com/fr/photos-du-domaine


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Bellegarde, Loiret (45)*
Bellegarde - Loiret by Jacques BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Bien-Assis, Allier (03)*
le chateau de bien assis by cloro1, on Flickr

*Château de la Roche, Rhône (69)*
pour un franc symbolique.... (explore) by couleurs nature42, on Flickr[/QUOTE]

*Château de Beaumont (La Mure), Isère (38)*
Le Château de Beaumont by Cary Greisch, on Flickr

*Château de Miolans, Savoie (73)*
Château de miolans by eric richard, on Flickr

*Château de Castelnau-Bretenoux, Lot (46)*
Castelnau-Bretenoux moat and artillery tower by Mark Vanstone, on Flickr

*Château de Mauvezin, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Château de Mauvezin by GS Ali, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Laval, Mayenne (53)*
Vieux-Château de Laval, Mayenne by Stéphane Mahot, on Flickr

*Château de Malbrouck, Moselle (57)*
Dans la cour intérieure, château de Malbrouck (XVe), Manderen, pays de Sierck, Moselle, Lorraine, France. by Bernard Blanc, on Flickr

*Château-Forteresse de Corté, Haute-Corse (2B)*
Forteresse de Corté - Corse by Thierry V, on Flickr

*Château de Tilques, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Château de Tilques by Rémy GROSDOIGT, on Flickr

*Château de Corcelles, Ain (01)*
Château de Corcelles by malvimarc01, on Flickr

*Château de Montrésor, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château Montrésor by Яeиée, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again merci beaucoup for your likes :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Châteaudun, Eure-et-Loir (41)*
Châteaudun (Eure-et-Loir) by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Boulogne, Ardèche (07)*
DSC_3597_-1 Le château de Boulogne by yves62160, on Flickr

*Château de Mortemart, Haute-Vienne (87)*
VILLAGE DE MORTEMART HAUTE-VIENNE by jocmafrance, on Flickr

*Château de La Clayette, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Chateau de la Clayette Saône et Loire by Defachelle Christian 🌿, on Flickr

*Château de Chevry-en-Sereine, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
Château de Chevry-en-Sereine ( 77 ) by Fabien Monde-Automobile, on Flickr

*Château de la Motte, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
Château de la Motte ( Lorrez-le-Bocage ) 77 by Fabien Monde-Automobile, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Termes, Aude (11)*
Château de Termes by Au Bout De La Route, on Flickr

*Château de Brissac, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château de Brissac by Juliette Behr, on Flickr

*Château de Chamarande, Essonne (91)*
Le château de Chamarande by DavidB1977, on Flickr

*Château de Duras, Lot-et-Garonne (47)*
Château de Duras by Martijn Pouw, on Flickr

*Château de Marigny, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château de Marigny en Saône et Loire by Defachelle Christian 🌿, on Flickr

*Château de Val, Cantal (15)*
Chateau de Val (Projet 52 #34) by g.photo63, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Langeais, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
France 2016 - Langeais by Philippe Béènne, on Flickr

*Château de Lignac, Indre (36)*
Lignac (Indre) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Dissay, Vienne (86)*
Château de Dissay - Vienne by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Commarque, Dordogne (24)*
Château de Commarque / Commarque Castle by Jean-Jacques Boujot, on Flickr

*Château de l'Islette, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
France 2016 - Chateau de l'Islette by Philippe Béènne, on Flickr

*Vieux Château de Chaillac, Indre (36)*
Chaillac (Indre) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Préaux, Indre (36)*
Le Jour ni l’Heure 0313 : château de Préaux, XIIIe-XVIe et surtout XIXe s., Indre, région Centre, lundi 10 mars 2014, 17:17:25 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*Château des Avenieres, Savoie (73)*
Chateau des Avenieres - pays de Savoie by Joel, on Flickr

*Château de Pointière à Gillonnay, Isère (38)*
Château de Pointière à Gillonnay (Isère, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Suscinio, Morbihan (56)*
Chateau de Suscinio by Bienvenido Garcia, on Flickr

*Château de Pierreclos, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
2014-05-28 -- Winetasting, Chateau de Pierreclos, Macon, France by Jim W, on Flickr

*Château de St Germain-de-Livet, Calvados (14)
*Le château de St Germain-de-Livet - The castle of St Germain de Livet by Jean-Claude., on Flickr

*Château du Haut-Kœnigsbourg, Bas-Rhin (67)*
Balade moto Alsace by André Forrière, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Fourcès, Gers (32)*
Fourcès - Tour du château by jpdelalune, on Flickr

*Château de Roquetaillade, Gironde (33)*
France 2016 - Roquetaillade - Aquitaine by Philippe Béènne, on Flickr

*Château de Cordès, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Château de Cordès (XVe-XVIIIe), Orcival (63) - [Explore du 2 oct. 2013] by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Château de la Rochepot, Côte-d'Or (21)*
Chateau de la Rochepot by Pierre Danzas, on Flickr

*Château de Lucenier, Saône-et-Loire (49)*
Château de Lucenier La Chapelle au Mans Saône et Loire by Defachelle Christian 🌿, on Flickr

*Château de Vizille, Isère (38)*
2016-05-16 (10) Parc du Château de Vizille by steynard, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2016)

*Château de Poët Laval*, 12th-16th cent, Drôme











*Château de Fleury la Forêt*, 17th cent, Eure











*Château de Lavardens*, 13th cent, Gers




















*Château de Minerve*, 13th cent, Hérault











*Château de Montrésor*, 14th-16th cent, Indre-et-Loire











*Château de Yèvre le Châtel*, 13th cent, Loiret




















*Château de Cardaillac*, 11th cent, Lot









http://www.chateau-fort-manoir-chateau.eu/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again merci beaucoup for your likes :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Villers-Chatel, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
DSC_3790_-1 Château de Villers-Chatel by yves62160, on Flickr

*Château de Cany, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Le Château de Cany entouré de ses douves, près de Cany-Barville (Haute-Normandie) (2015-08-25 -30) by Cary Greisch, on Flickr

*Château de la Flocelière, Vendée (85)*
Vendée - Chateau de la Flocelière by Francis Fantoni, on Flickr

*Château d'Hénonville, Oise (60)*
Village du Vexin Château d'Hénonville by  Philippe L PhotoGraphy jesuisParis, on Flickr

*Château de Pourtalès, Bas-Rhin (67)*
Château_de_Pourtalès,_façade_and_lawn by Jean-Albert Campello, on Flickr

*Château des Princes, Ardennes (08)*
Sedan (Ardennes) - Le château-bas ou Palais des Princes by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2016)

*Château de Carennac*, 16th cent, Lot




















*Château de Loubressac*, 14th cent, Lot











*Château de Rocamadour*, 14th cent, Lot




















*Château de Saint Cirq Lapopie*, 9th-13th cent, Lot




















*Château de Roquefère*, 13th-16th cent, Lot-et-Garonne




















*Château de Pujols*, 14th cent, Lot-et-Garonne









http://www.chateau-fort-manoir-chateau.eu/

^^Tnx for your likes!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de St. Pierre-de-Cernières, Somme (80)*
27 St-Pierre-de-Cernières - Gauville by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de Davayat, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
63 Davayat - Château by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de Champs-sur-Marne, Seine-et-Marne (77)*77 Champs-sur-Marne - Château by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de La Houssaye-en-Brie, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
77 La Houssaye-en-Brie - Limodin by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de Montfort, Dordogne (24)*
Ch+óteau de Montfort (24) by Guillaume Escobar, on Flickr

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*
94 Vincennes - Château by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Roquetaillade, Gironde (33)*
France 2016 - Roquetaillade - Aquitaine by Philippe Béènne, on Flickr

*Château de Montrichard, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Montrichard (Loir-et-Cher) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de la Rochepot, Côte-d'Or (21)*
Chateau de la Rochepot by Pierre Danzas, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Chateau de Chenonceau (063) by Malcolm Bull, on Flickr

*Château de Chantilly, Oise (60)*
Chantilly Oise France : Château de Chantilly d'Henri d'Orléans, duc d'Aumale (XIXe siècle), Castle of Chantilly, Schloß von Chantilly. by Pierre, on Flickr

*Château de Villemonteix, Creuse (23)*
Château de Villemonteix by Phil Ippe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Lagrange-Montalivet, Cher (18)*
Château (1590-XVIIe s.) de Lagrange-Montalivet, St-Bouize, près de Sancerre (Cher, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château d'Avignon (Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer), Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Château d'Avignon aux Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer, Bouches-du-Rhône, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur, France by © Stewart Leiwakabessy, on Flickr

*Château de Carrouges, Orne (61)*
Château de Carrouges by Pulex, on Flickr

*Château d'Ozonay (Tournus), Saône-et-Loire (71)*
CHÂTEAU D' OZONAY by Michel CIRODDE ex Eddoric71, on Flickr

*Château de Langeais, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
2015-07-26 Langeais-01 by Christophe ALAIN, on Flickr

*Château de Saint Fargeau, Yonne (89)*
Chateau de Saint Fargeau , l'orage est passé by elisabeth pillet, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2016)

*Château de Montsoreau*, 15th-16th cent, Maine-et-Loire




















*Château de Rochefort-en-Terre*, 12th-16th cent, Morbihan











*Château de Rodemack*, 15th cent, Moselle




















*Château de Montpeyroux*, 13th cent, Hérault











*Château de Pesmes*, 15th cent, Haute-Saône



























http://www.chateau-fort-manoir-chateau.eu/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château du Champ, Lozère (48)*
La représentation continue 1603 - Souvenir de Lozère — Château du Champ, XIIIè, XVè, XVIIIè, XIXème s., Altier, Gévaudan, France by Afchine Davoudi, on Flickr

*Château de Radepont, Eure (27)*
Château de Radepont - Eure by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Cheverny, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Cheverny by Alain Ferraro, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Le château de Chenonceau by Crazy Monk, on Flickr

*Château de Suscinio, Morbihan (56)*
Château de Suscinio by Stéphane x, on Flickr

*Château de La Grillère, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Faye-la-Vineuse - Indre-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château du Lude, Sarthe (72)*
Château du Lude by Patricia, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2016)

*Château de Saint Hugues*, 9th cent, Saône-et-Loire











*Château d'Yvoire*, 14th cent, Haute-Savoie





























*Château de Corduriès*, 16th cent, Tarn




















*Château de Brametourte*, 15th cent, Tarn



























http://www.chateau-fort-manoir-chateau.eu/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice photos; well done :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2016)

Merci beaucoup for your comment^^

*Château de Saint Hippolyte*, 14th cent, Tarn




















*Château de Terride*, 17th cent, Tarn





























*Château de Bruniquel*, 12th cent, Tarn-et-Garonne



























http://www.chateau-fort-manoir-chateau.eu/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château Queyras, Hautes-Alpes (05)*
Château Queyras, Hautes-Alpes, Provence (1) by Yvon from Ottawa, on Flickr

*Château de Montmoirac, Gard (30)*
Château de Montmoirac by gunger30, on Flickr

*Château de Brissac, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château (XIe-XVIIe) de Brissac (49) by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Château de la Bussière, Loiret (45)*
La Bussière 04 by Alain Devisme, on Flickr

*Château de Raray, Oise (60)*
Château de Raray by En Pays d'Halatte, on Flickr

*Château de la Desnerie, Loire-Atlantique (44)*
Chateau de la Desnerie La Chapelle-sur-Erdre Loire-Atlantique (2) by gattolocos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again *merci beaucoup* for your likes :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Ambroise, Indre (36)*
Castello di Amboise by germano manganaro, on Flickr

*Château de Vizille, Isère (38)*
Fête révolutionnaire de Vizille by JACQUES FUZIO, on Flickr

*Château d'Annecy, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Château d'Annecy by Julien Chatelain, on Flickr

*Château de Chambois, Orne (61)*
Château de Chambois by Fabien POTEL, on Flickr

*Château de Fougères, Ille-et-Vllaine (35)*
Château de Fougères, Ille-et-Vilaine - Castle of Fougères, Brittany, 2015 by Stéphane Mahot, on Flickr

*Château de La Ferté Milon, Aisne (02)*
Le château de La Ferté Milon et champs de colzas. by Vever Herve, on Flickr

*Château de Paulhac, Haute-Loire (43)*
43 Paulhac - Château by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Javarzay, Deux-Sèvres (79)*
Château de Javarzay (1) by Jacky HAIRAULT, on Flickr

*Château de Demigny, Saône-et-Loire (41)*
Demigny - Saône-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Beynac-et-Cazenac, Dordogne (24)*
Beynac-et-Cazenac, Beynac Chateaux, Grotte du Grand Roc, Les-Eyzies-de-Tayac, France, 23 June 2016 by Lynn Rainard, on Flickr

*Château de L'Escoublère, Mayenne (53)*
53 Daon - L'Escoublère (1994) by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de Tarascon, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Arles_2016 08 15_1064 by Harvey Barrison, on Flickr

*Château de Baugé-en-Anjou, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Baugé-en-Anjou (Maine-et-Loire) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Ceint d'Eau, Lot (46)*
Chateau de Ceint d'Eau (3 tours du XVI ème)- Figeac- Lot- France by Globetrotteur17, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2016)

*35 Ille et Vilaine*

*Château de la Folletière*, 19th cent





























*Château de Miniac Morvan*, 18th cent




















*56 Morbihan*

*Château de Corn-Er-Houët*, 19th cent











*Château du Plessis-Josso*, 16th-18th cent











*Château de Trédion*, 19th cent




































http://www.chateau-fort-manoir-chateau.eu/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Noailles, Corrèze (19)*
Noailles (Corrèze) by PierreG_09, on Flickr

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Lourmarin, Vaucluse (84)*
Village du Lubéron : le château de Lourmarin by jean françois bonachera, on Flickr

*Château de Léognan, Gironde (33)*
Château de France (Léognan) by anolba, on Flickr

*Château de Joserand, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
63 Joserand - Château XV XIX by Herve_R 03, on Flickr

*Château de Kerguéhennec, Morbihan (56)*
Château de Kerguéhennec by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

*Château de la Chabotterie, Vendée (85)*
La Chabotterie by  Philippe L Photography , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Cirey-sur-Blaise, Haute-Marne (52)*
Château (XVIIe-XVIIIe s.) de Cirey-sur-Blaise (Haute-Marne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château des Ravalet, Manche (50)*
DSCF3936 Château des Ravalet, Tourlaville by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de Dissay, Vienne (86)*
Château de Dissay - Vienne by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Villeperdue, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Villeperdue by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Peyrepertuse, Aude (11)*
Chateau de Peyrepertuse by Dominic McGrath, on Flickr

*Château des Ducs de Bretagne (Nantes), Loire-Atlantique (44)*
At the Castle by Enrique EKOGA, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2016)

*18 Cher*

*Château de Beaujeu*, 16th-19tn cent











*Château de Blancafort*, 15th-19tn cent




















*Château de Maupas*, 18th-19th cent









http://www.chateau-fort-manoir-chateau.eu/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Villers-Chatel, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
DSC_3790_-1 Château de Villers-Chatel by yves62160, on Flickr

*Château de Theilley, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Theilley -Loir-et-Cher by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Cany, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Le Château de Cany entouré de ses douves, près de Cany-Barville (Haute-Normandie) (2015-08-25 -30) by Cary Greisch, on Flickr

*Château de Creully, Calvados (14)*
Jean-Michel FLORET FJM_1610 by Jean-Michel FLORET, on Flickr

*Château de Maintenon, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Château de Maintenon, Eure-et-Loir, France by Grangeburn, on Flickr

*Château de Termes, Aude (11)*
Château de Termes by Au Bout De La Route, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again _*merci beaucoup*_ for your likes :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Denonville, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Denonville - Eure-et-Loir by Jacques BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Montemart, Haute-Vienne (87)*
VILLAGE DE MORTEMART HAUTE-VIENNE by jocmafrance, on Flickr

*Château de Boulogne-sur-Mer, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Château de Boulogne-sur-Mer by photopoésie, on Flickr

*Château de Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
France 2016 - Pau by Philippe Béènne, on Flickr

*Château-Tour du Moulin, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Tour du Moulin by Ella, on Flickr

*Château de Montaigne, Dordogne (24)*
Château de Montaigne by Minh Hoang Cong, on Flickr

*Château de Chillac, Charente (16)*
Château de Chillac by Mystycat =^..^=, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Cheverny, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Cheverny Castle - Chateau de Cheverny (La Loire) by Crazy Monk, on Flickr

*Château de Sully-sur-Loire, Loiret (45)*
P1040075 by Marc Noordink, on Flickr

*Château de La Bussière, Loiret (45)*
Château de La Bussière by Tireloup, Gîte en Sologne., on Flickr

*Château de Bazoches, Nièvre (58)*
chateau de bazoches _10 by jcim, on Flickr

*Château de Guédelon, Nièvre (58)*
Château de Guédelon (89) 09 by Fred L, on Flickr

*Château de Montferrand, Hérault (34)*
Château de Montferrand by Margot Di Cesare, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Beaupréau, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Beaupréau (Maine-et-Loire) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château d'Acquigny, Eure (27)*
Acquigny, F-27 by isamiga76, on Flickr

*Château de Tourreau, Vaucluse (84)*
Chateau de Tourreau at Sarrians, France by Bernd Martmann, on Flickr

*Château de Bertangles, Somme (80)*
Bertangles - Somme by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de la Buzine, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Château de la Buzine - Marseille by hkoskas, on Flickr

*Château de Grand-Rellucourt, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Grand-Rellucourt - Pas-de-Calais by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Barbarin, Nièvre (58)*
Château de Barbarin, Chaume (Nièvre) by Feldpost 14, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Castelnau-Bretenoux, Lot (46)*
château de Castelnau - Bretenoux by Denis Vandewalle, on Flickr

*Château de Vigny, Val d'Oise (95)*
Château de Vigny by Jacky Delville, on Flickr

*Château de Sainte-Sévère-sur-Indre, Indre (36)*
Sainte-Sévère-sur-Indre (Indre) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Lagarde, Ariège (09)*
Chateau de Lagarde (ariege/Pyrénées-France) by Flodanat, on Flickr

*Château de Montal, Lot (46)*
Château et golf de Montal - St-Jean-Lespinasse by LOT Tourisme, on Flickr

*Château de la Roche, Rhône (69)*
pour un franc symbolique.... (explore) by couleurs nature42, on Flickr

*Château de Ruphy, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Château de "Châteauvieux" ou Château de Ruphy by Jean Yves GUENEAU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Amboise, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
2015-07-25 Amboise-05 by Christophe ALAIN, on Flickr

*Château de Lagrange-Montalivet, Cher (18)*
Château (1590-XVIIe s.) de Lagrange-Montalivet, St-Bouize, près de Sancerre (Cher, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Pluvy, Rhône (69)*
Pomeys - Château de Pluvy by larsen & co, on Flickr

*Château de Fougères, Ille-et-Vllaine (35)*
Fougeres-71 by Nicolas JENVRIN, on Flickr

*Château de Corcelles, Ain (01)*
Château de Corcelles by malvimarc01, on Flickr

*Château de Nassigny, Allier (03)*
Château (XIVe-XVe-XIXe s.) de Nassigny (Allier, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Pierreclos, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Le château de Pierreclos (Saône-et-Loire) by Morio60, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again *merci beaucoup* for your likes :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de La Ferté-Milon, Aisne (02)*
Le château de La Ferté Milon se cache dans les arbres. by Vever Herve, on Flickr

*Château de Pflixbourg, Haut-Rhin (68)*
Château de Pflixbourg by Rudy Pické, on Flickr

*Château du Hohlandsbourg, Haut-Rhin (68)*
Château de Hohlandsbourg by Rudy Pické, on Flickr

*Château de Beaumont-la-Ronce, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Beaumont-la-Ronce (Indre-et-Loire) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Cluis-Dessous, Indre (36)*
Cluis-Dessous (Indre) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Craon, Mayenne (53)*
A nouveau chez Virginie et Yann by Jean-Patrick LEROY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Nemours, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
77 Nemours - Château by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de Bissy-sur-Fley, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Chateau de Bissy sur Fley by Defachelle Christian 🌿, on Flickr

*Château de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Chateau de Villandry by Michele Peters, on Flickr

*Château de Collioure, Pyrénées-Orientales (66)*
Château royal de Collioure by .Robert. Photography, on Flickr

*Château de la Mothe-Chandeniers, Vienne (86)*
Château de la Mothe-Chandeniers by Pierre-Emmanuel France, on Flickr

*Château de Beaumont-la-Ronce, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Beaumont-la-Ronce (Indre-et-Loire) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Puivert, Aude (11)*
Castle by Ana Markez, on Flickr

*Château de Villers-Chatel, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
DSC_3790_-1 Château de Villers-Chatel by yves62160, on Flickr

*Château de Theilley, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Theilley -Loir-et-Cher by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Bournel, Doubs (25)*
The Chateau de Bournel by Rick01, on Flickr

*Château de Vizille, Isère (38)*
Chateau de Vizille, Isérè by Raul Espinoza, on Flickr

*Château d'Annecy, Savoie (73)*
Annecy by Vestia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
Château de Pau (Aquitaine, France). by Sandra Hernández, on Flickr

*Château de Chazey sur Ain (Bugey), Ain (01)*
Château de Chazey sur Ain - Bugey - Ain by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Fourcès, Gers (32)*
Château de Fourcès - Gers by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Coulommiers, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
77 Coulommiers - Commanderie (1991) by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de Maisons-Lafitte, Yvelines (78)*
Classique by D.G-S, on Flickr

*Château de Monsieur Renard, Seine-Saint-Denis (93)*
Château de monsieur Renard by Seb Stad, on Flickr

*Château de Lignac, Indre (36)*
Lignac (Indre) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Robersart, Nord (59)*
Chateau de Robersart by Bruno Parmentier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Montmirail, Sarthe (72)*
Chateau de Montmirail by  Philippe L PhotoGraphy jesuisParis, on Flickr

*Château de Reuville, Charente (16)*
DSCF3491 Château de Reuville, Boutteville by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de Nogent-le-Roi, Eure-et-Loire (28)*
Parc du château de Nogent le roi by Melbeau Siteweb blog, on Flickr

*Château de Marguerite-de-Bourgogne, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château de Marguerite de Bourgogne, Couches, Saône-et-Loire by Olive Titus, on Flickr

*Château de Chambon, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Château du Chambon by Emeline BROUSSARD, on Flickr

*Château de Blandy-les-Tours, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
Blandy-les-Tours - Château by Jan Kamphuis, on Flickr

*Château de Commequiers, Vendée (85)*
Château de Commequiers, seconde moitié du XVe siècle et début du XVIe siècle by William Chevillon, on Flickr


----------



## Sic'EmBears (Aug 5, 2015)

*Château de Fontainebleau, Fontainebleau *









*8239573_l* by *Sheila Campbell*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Château de Vincennes by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

*Château de Bricquebec-en-Cotentin, Manche (50)*
Bricquebec-en-Cotentin (Manche) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Villeperdue, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Villeperdue by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château des Ducs de Bretagne (Nantes), Loire-Atlantique (44)*
At the Castle by Enrique EKOGA, on Flickr

*Château de Cirey-sur-Blaise, Haute-Marne (52)*
Château (XVIIe-XVIIIe s.) de Cirey-sur-Blaise (Haute-Marne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Fontainebleau, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
Entrée d'Honneur by sviet73, on Flickr

Château de Hyères, Var (83)
Château de Hyères by Cyrille Lacaille, on Flickr

*Château de Jumilhac, Dordogne (24)*
CHÂTEAU DE JUMILHAC EN DORDOGNE by sebastien colpin, on Flickr

*Château de Lichtenberg, Bas-Rhin (67)*
Château de Lichtenberg (25) by Stephane F., on Flickr

*Château de Serres, Aude (11)*
Château de Serres (Aude - France) by Patrick Carlier, on Flickr

*Château de Champs-sur-Marne, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
Château de Champs - France - BEMEZPICTURES-6 by Mezino Bertrand, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again _*merci beaucoup*_ for your likes :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château De Chenonceau. by FloraandFauna_2, on Flickr

*Château d'Ambroise, Indre (36)*
Castello di Amboise by germano manganaro, on Flickr

*Château de Vizille, Isère (38)*
Fête révolutionnaire de Vizille by JACQUES FUZIO, on Flickr

*Château d'Annecy, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Château d'Annecy by Julien Chatelain, on Flickr

*Château de Montal, Lot (46)*
Château (XVIe-XXe s.) de Montal, Saint-Jean-Lespinasse (Lot, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Prouzel, Somme (80)*
Chateau de Prouzel by JDAMI, on Flickr

*Château de Martainville-Épreville, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Martainville-Épreville (11) by Silvia Inacio, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Château de Ferrières (Seine-et-Marne)*









https://www.erepublik.com/es/article/globe-trotter-in-france-2624439/1/20


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château des Crots Saint Eugène, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château des Crots Saint Eugène 71 by Defachelle Christian 🌿, on Flickr

*Château de Montataire, Oise (60)*
Eglise et château de Montataire by Seb Marg, on Flickr

*Château de la Fontaine, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Château de la Fontaine, Hénouville le bas, Seine-Maritime, Normandie, France by Laurent Gané, on Flickr

*Château de Dampierre, Yvelines (78)*
Château de Dampierre-en-Yvelines by Emmanuelle Richard, on Flickr

*Château de Loubressac, Lot (46)*
Château de Loubressac by dprezat, on Flickr

*Château de Bargème, Var (83)*
Château en ruines - Village de Bargème (Var - France) by Matiou83, on Flickr

*Château de La Vigne à Ally, Cantal (15)*
Château (XVe-XVIIIe s.) de La Vigne à Ally (Cantal, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Quéribus, Aude (11)*
Château de Quéribus. Languedoc. France. by Red Dreadnought, on Flickr

*Ruines du Château de Beuron, Yvelines (78)*
Ruines du château de Beuron by Philippe_28 (maintenant sur ipernity), on Flickr

*Château de Beynac-Cazenac, Dordogne (24)*
Château de Beynac-Cazenac en Périgord noir - France - [3872 x 2338] by mariorcan1, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Jean, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château Saint-Jean by Julien VI, on Flickr

*Château de Chalon, Jura (39)*
Chateau-Chalon , Jura , Franche-Comté-3 by Raphael Hérédia, on Flickr

*Château de Villerouge-Termenès, Aude (11)*
Villerouge-Termenès - Château by Martin, on Flickr

*Château de Palmont à Fontanges, Cantal (15)*
Château (XVe-XIXe s.) de Palmont à Fontanges (Cantal, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Montreuil-Bellay, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château de Montreuil-Bellay by Guillaume Martins, on Flickr

*Château de Angles-sur-l'Anglin, Vienne (86)*
Angles-sur-l'Anglin: Le Moulin de Remerle, le Roc aux Sorciers et l'Anglin. by Olivier SIMARD, on Flickr

*Château d'Ambroise, Indre (36)*
Castello di Amboise by germano manganaro, on Flickr

*Château de Montribloud, Ain (01)*
Château de Montribloud by Stéphane Sélo, on Flickr

*Château de Bonaguil, Lot-et-Garonne (47)*
Bonaguil by Photodidacte, on Flickr

*Vieux Château de L'Ile d'Yeu, Vendée (85)*
L'Ile d'Yeu - Le Vieux Château by jpdelalune, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Carrouges, Orne (61)*
Château de Carrouges by Lily Heise, on Flickr

*Château de Limargue, Lot (46)*
Autoire - L'ancien château de Limargue by jpdelalune, on Flickr

*Château de Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
France 2016 - Pau by Philippe Béènne, on Flickr

*Château de Châteauneuf-sur-Cher, Cher (18)*
Châteauneuf-sur-Cher (Cher). by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de la Madeleine, Yvelines (78)*
Château de la Madeleine, XIe siècle, Chevreuse, Yvelines, Île-de-France, France by Laurent Gané, on Flickr

*Château de Coubertin, Yvelines (78)*
Château de Coubertin, fin XVIIe siècle, Saint-Rémy-lès-Chevreuse, Yvelines, Île-de-France, France by Laurent Gané, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again _*merci beaucoup*_ for your likes :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Angles-sur-l'Anglin, Vienne (86)*
Angles-sur-l'Anglin: Le Moulin de Remerle, le Roc aux Sorciers et l'Anglin. by Olivier SIMARD, on Flickr

*Château d'Ambroise, Indre (36)*
Castello di Amboise by germano manganaro, on Flickr

*Château de Montribloud, Ain (01)*
Château de Montribloud by Stéphane Sélo, on Flickr

*Château de Bonaguil, Lot-et-Garonne (47)*
Bonaguil by Photodidacte, on Flickr

*Château de Trémauville, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Château de Trémauville, XVIIIe siècle, Sahurs, Seine-Maritime, Normandie, France by Laurent Gané, on Flickr

*Château de Josselin, Morbihan (56)*
Josselin 004 by remmeltmojet1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Ainay-le-Vieil, Cher (18)*
Ainay-le-Vieil (Cher). by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Lignereuil, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Domaine du château de Lignereuil - Pays du Térnois - Pas-de-Calais - France by Sylvain Mantel, on Flickr

*Château de Duras, Dordogne (24)*
Castle through a vegetal window by Joseph Trojani, on Flickr

*Château de Coubertin, Yvelines (78)*
Château de Coubertin, fin XVIIe siècle, Saint-Rémy-lès-Chevreuse, Yvelines, Île-de-France, France by Laurent Gané, on Flickr

*Château de Βurnand, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château de BURNAND 71 by Defachelle Christian 🌿, on Flickr

*Château du Rieu, Corrèze (19)*
Château (XVe-XVIe s.) du Rieu à St Bonnet les Tours de Merle (Corrèze, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château du Champ, Lozère (48)*
La représentation continue 1603 - Souvenir de Lozère — Château du Champ, XIIIè, XVè, XVIIIè, XIXème s., Altier, Gévaudan, France by Afchine Davoudi, on Flickr

*Château de Radepont, Eure (27)*
Château de Radepont - Eure by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Pierreclos, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château de Pierreclos by Sylvain, on Flickr

*Château de Ecuillé, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Ecuillé - Maine-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Gicon, Gard (30)*
Chateau de Gicon _ Chusclan ( 30 ) by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr

*Château de Médavy, Orne (61)*
Pigeon loft, Château de Médavy by *SHERWOOD*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Angles-sur-l'Anglin, Vienne (86)*
Angles-sur-l'Anglin: Le Moulin de Remerle, le Roc aux Sorciers et l'Anglin. by Olivier SIMARD, on Flickr

*Château de Montribloud, Ain (01)*
Château de Montribloud by Stéphane Sélo, on Flickr

*Château de Bonaguil, Lot-et-Garonne (47)*
Bonaguil by Photodidacte, on Flickr

*Vieux Château de L'Ile d'Yeu, Vendée (85)*
L'Ile d'Yeu - Le Vieux Château by jpdelalune, on Flickr

*Château des Ravalet, Manche (50)*
DSCN1314 Château des Ravalet, Tourlaville (Manche) by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de Duras, Dordogne (24)*
Duras Castle by Joseph Trojani, on Flickr

*Château de la Roche-Racan, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Saint-Paterne-Racan (Indre-et-Loire) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Rueil-Malmaison, Hauts-de-Seine (92)*
2015-05-20 16:24:48 Château, Sky, and Clouds, Rueil-Malmaison by MedEighty, on Flickr

*Château de Cuzion, Indre (36)*
Cuzion (Indre) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Seix, Ariège (09)*
Château de Seix by Marc Andreu, on Flickr

*Château de Céré-la-Ronde, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Céré-la-Ronde (Indre-et-Loire) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Bricquebec-en-Cotentin, Manche (50)*
Bricquebec-en-Cotentin (Manche) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Ulrich, Haut-Rhin (68)*
Château de Saint-Ulrich by Olivier Tardy, on Flickr

*Château de Mouilleron-le-Captif, Vendée (85)*
Chateau de mouilleron le captif (Vendée) by Gillou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again _*merci beaucoup*_ for your likes :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Pierrefonds, Oise (60)*
Château de Pierrefonds by PinkDreamPics, on Flickr

*Château des ducs de Wurtemberg, Doubs (25)*
Château (XIIIe-XIXe s.) des ducs de Wurtemberg, Montbéliard (Doubs, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Limargue, Lot (46)*
Autoire - L'ancien château de Limargue by jpdelalune, on Flickr

*Château de Montemart, Haute-Vienne (87)*
VILLAGE DE MORTEMART HAUTE-VIENNE by jocmafrance, on Flickr

*Château de Boulogne-sur-Mer, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Château de Boulogne-sur-Mer by photopoésie, on Flickr

*Château de Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
France 2016 - Pau by Philippe Béènne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Noirmoutier, Vendée (85)*
Château (XIIe s.) - Noirmoutier-en-l'île by Streetcrawler, on Flickr

*Château de Maintenon, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Château de Maintenon by Cedric Arends, on Flickr

*Château de Brissac, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château de Brissac - Brissac-Quincé by Streetcrawler, on Flickr

*Château de l'Ermitage, Essonne (91)*
Château de l'Ermitage by Philippe Dehennin, on Flickr

*Château de la Malartrie, Dordogne (24)*
♮ LA MALARTRIE ♮ by Éric…Mon chemin ⊰♥, on Flickr

*Château de Bourdeilles, Dordogne (24)*
Château de Bourdeilles by Rudy Pické, on Flickr

*Château de Savigny-le-Temple, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
Savigny-le-Temple, Seine-et-Marne: La Grange-la Prévôté. by Marie-Hélène Cingal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Puivert, Aude (11)*
Castle by Ana Markez, on Flickr

*Château de Villers-Chatel, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
DSC_3790_-1 Château de Villers-Chatel by yves62160, on Flickr

*Château de Theilley, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Theilley -Loir-et-Cher by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Bonaguil, Dordogne (24)*
Defensive Towers Of Chateau De Bonaguil by Peter Greenway, on Flickr

*Château de Cany, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Le Château de Cany entouré de ses douves, près de Cany-Barville (Haute-Normandie) (2015-08-25 -30) by Cary Greisch, on Flickr

*Château de la Flocelière, Vendée (85)*
Vendée - Chateau de la Flocelière by Francis Fantoni, on Flickr

*Château de Creully, Calvados (14)*
Jean-Michel FLORET FJM_1610 by Jean-Michel FLORET, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Beaupréau, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Beaupréau (Maine-et-Loire) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Montreuil-Bellay, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château de Montreuil-Bellay by Guillaume Martins, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château De Chenonceau. by FloraandFauna_2, on Flickr

*Château de Montribloud, Ain (01)*
Château de Montribloud by Stéphane Sélo, on Flickr

*Château de Mane, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence (04)*
04 Mane - Ruines château XIV XVI by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de Gouville, Eure (27)*
Gouville - Eure by Jacques BILLAUDEL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again _*merci beaucoup*_ for your likes :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Buigny-Saint-Maclou (Abbeville), Somme (80)*
Château de Buigny-Saint-Maclou by Sylvie Gilliard, on Flickr

*Château de Guerville, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Chateau de Guerville by isamiga76, on Flickr

*Château de Cuverville (Étretat), Seine-Maritime (76)*
Le Jour ni l'Heure 1658 : château de Cuverville, 1730, près d'Étretat, Seine-Maritime, domaine normand d'André Gide, 1869-1951, jeudi 9 juillet 2009, 17:01:10 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*Château de Saint Germain-de-Livet, Calvados (14)*
Château de Saint Germain-de-Livet by Spiterman, on Flickr

*Château de Chambois, Orne (61)*
Château de Chambois by Fabien POTEL, on Flickr

*Château de Fougères, Ille-et-Vllaine (35)*
Fougeres-71 by Nicolas JENVRIN, on Flickr

*Château-Fort de Lourdes, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Le Château Fort de Lourdes by Benjamin Radley, on Flickr

*Château de Mauvezin, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Le château de Mauvezin by Artur Tomaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Rue, Corrèze (19)*
Château (XVIe-XVIIe s.) de la Rue, Ligneyrac (Corrèze, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Miolans, Savoie (73)*
Château de Miolans by Mathiss Emmanuel, on Flickr

*Château de la Roche Jagu, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*
Château de la Roche Jagu by Seb Marg, on Flickr

*Château de Val, Cantal (15)*
Chateau de Val by Andrew Mckie, on Flickr

*Château de Louvois, Marne (51)*
Château de Louvois by Rudy Pické, on Flickr

*Château de Montfort, Dordogne (24)*
Château de Montfort by Rudy Pické, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château du Champ, Lozère (48)*
La représentation continue 1603 - Souvenir de Lozère — Château du Champ, XIIIè, XVè, XVIIIè, XIXème s., Altier, Gévaudan, France by Afchine Davoudi, on Flickr

*Château d'Arc-en-Barrois, Haute-Marne (52)*
Château d'Arc-en-Barrois by Jean-Pierre LOUPIAS, on Flickr

*Château de Cordès, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Château de Cordès (XVe-XVIIIe), Orcival (63) - [Explore du 2 oct. 2013] by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Château de Radepont, Eure (27)*
Château de Radepont - Eure by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Pierreclos, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château de Pierreclos by Sylvain, on Flickr

*Château de Cheverny, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Cheverny by Alain Ferraro, on Flickr

*Château de Cirey-sur-Blaise, Haute-Marne (52)*
Château (XVIIe-XVIIIe s.) de Cirey-sur-Blaise (Haute-Marne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Virieu, Isère (38)*
Château (du XIe au XVIIIe s.) de Virieu-sur-Bourbre, Terres Froides (Isère, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de la Bourbansais, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
Chateau de la Bourbansais by alain wyns, on Flickr

*Château d'Amboise, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
CHATEAU D’AMBOISE, France by Jeff Keenan, on Flickr

*Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte, Seine-et-Marne (77)*Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte by Herman Pijpers, on Flickr

*Château de Vérignon, Var (83)*
83 - Vérignon - RandoCool - Les deux chapelles et la crête by Yves Provence, on Flickr

*Château de la Marquise, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Oissel - Château de la Marquise by Images de Normandie... et d'ailleurs, on Flickr

*Château de Martainville, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Château de Martainville (Seine-Maritime) - Musée des traditions by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Villers-Chatel, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
DSC_3790_-1 Château de Villers-Chatel by yves62160, on Flickr

*Château de Cany, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Le Château de Cany entouré de ses douves, près de Cany-Barville (Haute-Normandie) (2015-08-25 -30) by Cary Greisch, on Flickr

*Château de Turpault, Morbihan (56)*
Le Château Turpault by Bienvenido Garcia, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Ulrich, Haut-Rhin (68)*
Le château de Saint-Ulrich vu du Girsberg by Florence.V, on Flickr

*Château de Serrigny, Yonne (89)*
Château de Serrigny (Yonne) by godran25, on Flickr

*Château des Baux-de-Provence, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Château des Baux-de-Provence by Rudy Pické, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again _*merci beaucoup*_ for your likes :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Villarceaux, Val d'Oise (95)*
Domaine de Villarceaux (Val d'Oise) - Le château dit "du haut" (XVIIIe) et le Vertugadin by Patrick, on Flickr

*Château de Varennes-Vauzelles, Nièvre (58)*
Varennes-Vauzelles by Christopher Shaw, on Flickr

*Château de Chémery, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Chémery (Loir-et-Cher) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Pierrefonds, Oise (60)*
Château de Pierrefonds by Azezjne (Az photos), on Flickr

*Château de Fontaine-Henry, Calvados (14)*
Over the top by Peter, on Flickr

*Château de Tilly, Yvelines (78)*
Château de Tilly - Yvelines by Philippe_28 (maintenant sur ipernity), on Flickr

*Château de Noailles, Corrèze (19)*
Château (XIVe-XIXe s.) de Noailles (Corrèze, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saint-Hilaire, Corrèze (19)*
Confusion by Sur mon chemin, j'ai rencontré..., on Flickr

*Château de Veyrières, Cantal (15)*
15 Sansac-de-Marmiesse - Veyrière Château by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de vizille, Isère (38)*
Château de vizille by Michele Belfanti, on Flickr

*Château de Monts, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Monts (Indre-et-Loire) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Hyères, Var (83)*
Untitled by pinonkevin, on Flickr

*Château de Beynac, Dordogne (24)*
Château de Beynac by Rudy Pické, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Bourbansais, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
Chateau de la Bourbansais by alain wyns, on Flickr

*Château d'Amboise, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
CHATEAU D’AMBOISE, France by Jeff Keenan, on Flickr

*Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte, Seine-et-Marne (77)*Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte by Herman Pijpers, on Flickr

*Château de Vérignon, Var (83)*
83 - Vérignon - RandoCool - Les deux chapelles et la crête by Yves Provence, on Flickr

*Château de la Marquise, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Oissel - Château de la Marquise by Images de Normandie... et d'ailleurs, on Flickr

*Château de Martainville, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Château de Martainville (Seine-Maritime) - Musée des traditions by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## geocluj (Jan 27, 2017)

*Castle of Sedan*









*Castle of Hierges, Ardennes* 









*Castle of Haut-Koenigsbourg, Alsace*









*Castle of Fleckenstein, Bas-Rhin* 









*Castle of Castelnaud-la-Chapelle, Dordogne*









*Castle of Jumilhac, Dordogne*









*Castle of la Brede, Gironde* 









*Castle of La Roche Courbon, Charente-Maritime*









*Castle of Verteuil, Charente*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Château de Vincennes -9 (94) by JAYL38, on Flickr

*Château de Chambon, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Château du Chambon by Emeline BROUSSARD, on Flickr

*Château de Blandy-les-Tours, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
Blandy-les-Tours - Château by Jan Kamphuis, on Flickr

*Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte, Maincy by Jan Kamphuis, on Flickr

*Château de Les Salles-sur-Verdon, Var (83)*
Les Salles-sur-Verdon - 01 by kinsarvik, on Flickr

*Château de Commequiers, Vendée (85)*
Château de Commequiers, seconde moitié du XVe siècle et début du XVIe siècle by William Chevillon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saint-Christophe-du-Foc, Manche (50)*
P1200890a Saint-Christophe-du-Foc (Manche) by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
lightroom_1565_ château de chenonceau by JEAN PIERRE BOISTE, on Flickr

*Château de Baulx, Hérault (34)*
Le château de Baulx by Brigitte, on Flickr

*Château de Romorantin-Lanthenay, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Romorantin-Lanthenay (Loir-et-Cher) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Germain-de-Livet, Calvados (14)*
This Château (Saint-Germain-de-Livet, in France) combines several architectural styles [3141x2384] by mariorcan1, on Flickr

*Château de Carrouge, Orne (61)*
Château de Carrouge (2014) by Timothée Lecas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again _*merci beaucoup*_ for your likes; any comments/questions?  :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chantilly, Oise (60)*
The Reader by Patrick Chateau, on Flickr

*Château de Brousse, Aveyron (12)*
The Brousse Falls by Steff Redon, on Flickr

*Château de Dampierre, Yvelines (78)*
La représentation continue 3262 - Château (1675-1683, & quelques restaurations ultérieures) de Dampierre, arch. Jules Hardouin-Mansart — Yvelines, France by Afchine Davoudi, on Flickr

*Château de Pompadour, Corrèze (19)*
Château de Pompadour (Corrèze, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Villarceaux, Val d'Oise (95)*
Domaine de Villarceaux (Val d'Oise) - Le château dit "du Haut" (XVIIIe) - Façade nord by Patrick, on Flickr

*Château de Laval-de-Cère, Lot (46)*
46 Laval-de-Cère - La Borie Manoir by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château du Barroux, Vaucluse (84)*
Château, Le Barroux by André DELFOSSE, on Flickr

*Château de Coussac-Bonneval, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Château (XIVe-XIXe s.) de Coussac-Bonneval (Haute-Vienne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Passy, Yonne (89)*
Château de Passy - Yonne by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château du Verdier à Lubersac, Corrèze (19)*
Château (XVe-XIXe s.) du Verdier à Lubersac (Corrèze, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Pompadour, Corrèze (19)*
Château de Pompadour (Corrèze, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Thorens, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Château de Thorens / Haute-Savoie / France by Yan-Gaëtan Olivo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Arnoux, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence (04)*
04 Chateau-Arnoux - Château XV XVI by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château des Monthairons, Meuse (55)*
Château des MONTHAIRONS. Meuse. FRANCE. by Jean-Pierre LOUPIAS, on Flickr

*Château de Pontarmé, Oise (60)*
Château de Pontarmé by En Pays d'Halatte, on Flickr

*Château d'Amboise, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Amboise (Indre-et-Loire) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Aignan-sur-Cher, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Saint-Aignan-sur-Cher (Loir-et-Cher) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Joncy, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château de Joncy 71 by Defachelle Christian ��, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Château de Vincennes by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

*Château de Montreuil-Bellay, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château de Montreuil-Bellay by Guillaume Martins, on Flickr

*Château de Angles-sur-l'Anglin, Vienne (86)*
Angles-sur-l'Anglin: Le Moulin de Remerle, le Roc aux Sorciers et l'Anglin. by Olivier SIMARD, on Flickr

*Château de Montribloud, Ain (01)*
Château de Montribloud by Stéphane Sélo, on Flickr

*Château de Sauvigny-le-Bois, Yonne (89)*
Le Château de Sauvigny-le-Bois - Yonne by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château d'Etaules à Etaule, Yonne (89)*
Château d'Etaules à Etaule - Yonne by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Château de Vert-Mont*


Afternoon by Sizun Eye, sur Flickr

*Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte*


Azey le Rideau by anthea barney, sur Flickr

*Château Lanquais*


Chateau Lanquais by Peter Kok, sur Flickr

*Château de Challain-la-Potherie*


chateau de challain by Paul van Oss, sur Flickr


Chateau de Challain la Potherie by Guerin Pierre Photographe, sur Flickr

*Château de Chambord and the recent renovation of its French Gardens*









https://twitter.com/domainechambord


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Bourg-Archambault, Vienne (86)*
Château (XVe-XIXe s.) de Bourg-Archambault (Vienne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Puymartin, Dordogne (24)*
Chateau de Puymartin (24) by Etienne Valois, on flickr

*Château de la Bonde, Essonne (91)*
Château de la Bonde, Milly-la-Forêt, Essonne, France by Christine C, on Flickr

*Château de Villandraut, Gironde (33)*
Sud-Gironde: Château de Villandraut by Ducombs Alain, on Flickr

*Château de Fourcès, Gers (32)*
Gers - Fourcès - Pont sur l'Auzoue by Ducombs Alain, on Flickr

*Château de Urcy, Côte-d'Or (21)*
Urcy - Côte-d'Or by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Garac, Haute-Garonne (31)*
Château de Garac, 32320 Saint-Christaud by Coline Buch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Domeyrat, Haute-Loire (43)*
Domeyrat-20161031-3268 by RICHARD Christophe, on Flickr

*Château de la Hunaudaye, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*
Plédéliac - Le château de la Hunaudaye by edalger, on Flickr

*Château de Noyelles, Somme (80)*
Château de Noyelles, Noyelles-sur-Mer, Somme, Picardie, France by Ontheway Advice, on Flickr

*Châtelet du Château de Bourg-Archambault, Vienne (86)*
Châtelet (XVe s.) du château de Bourg-Archambault (Vienne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Drouilles, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Château de Drouilles, Blond (Haute-Vienne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Busset, Allier (03)*
Château (XIVe - XIXe s.) de Busset (Allier, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Val, Cantal (15)*
chateau de val (2) (auvergne) by Yvon Bonnefoy, on Flickr

*Château de Allemagne-en-Provence, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence (04)*
Allemagne en provence- by philippe murtas, on Flickr

*Château de Bellevue, Hauts-de-Seine (92)*
Chateau de Bellevue by Niklas, on Flickr

*Château de Biron, Dordogne (24)*
Chateau de Biron (Dordogne-24) by JHP Photographies, on Flickr

*Château de Chambord, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Chambord by Philippe POUVREAU, on Flickr

*Château-Forteresse de Salses, Pyrénées-Orientales (66)*
Forteresse de Salses by Francis ROBERT, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Another pic of the Château de Chambord*









https://twitter.com/domainechambord


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Duras, Dordogne (24)*
Castle through a vegetal window by Joseph Trojani, on Flickr

*Château de Coubertin, Yvelines (78)*
Château de Coubertin, fin XVIIe siècle, Saint-Rémy-lès-Chevreuse, Yvelines, Île-de-France, France by Laurent Gané, on Flickr

*Château de Βurnand, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château de BURNAND 71 by Defachelle Christian 🌿, on Flickr

*Château du Rieu, Corrèze (19)*
Château (XVe-XVIe s.) du Rieu à St Bonnet les Tours de Merle (Corrèze, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Ainay-le-Vieil, Cher (18)*
Ainay-le-Vieil (Cher). by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Lignereuil, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Domaine du château de Lignereuil - Pays du Térnois - Pas-de-Calais - France by Sylvain Mantel, on Flickr


----------



## Msisrael (Aug 28, 2016)

*Chateux de Sceau*

https://www.airvuz.com/photo/Chateux-de-Sceaux?id=59020e634287683b62bf8e7c

Credit: Shotbypril


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
France 2016 - Pau by Philippe Béènne, on Flickr

*Château de Châteauneuf-sur-Cher, Cher (18)*
Châteauneuf-sur-Cher (Cher). by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de la Madeleine, Yvelines (78)*
Château de la Madeleine, XIe siècle, Chevreuse, Yvelines, Île-de-France, France by Laurent Gané, on Flickr

*Château de Coubertin, Yvelines (78)*
Château de Coubertin, fin XVIIe siècle, Saint-Rémy-lès-Chevreuse, Yvelines, Île-de-France, France by Laurent Gané, on Flickr

*Château de Carrouges, Orne (61)*
Château de Carrouges by Lily Heise, on Flickr

*Château de Limargue, Lot (46)*
Autoire - L'ancien château de Limargue by jpdelalune, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again _*merci beaucoup*_ for your likes :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Champdieu, Loire (42)*
Champdieu - Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Florent, Haute-Corse (2B)*
DSCF9389 by Manu @ Lille, on Flickr

*Château de Blois, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Blois 41 by Patricia, on Flickr

*Château de Trévarez, Finistère (29)*
Finistère château de Trévarez by Lilly Bzh, on Flickr

*Château d'Ezpuits à Gourdon, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Le château d'Ezpuits à Gourdon Saône et Loire by Defachelle Christian 🌿, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Marcel-de-Félines, Loire (42)*
Saint-Marcel-de-Félines - Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr


----------



## Ivo (Jun 6, 2005)

*Coucy-de Château-Auffrique*










(Photo taken by me on 30 April 2017)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château-Tour de Philippe-le-Bel, Gard (30)*
Tour Philippe le Bel by marilia barbaud, on Flickr

*Château du Barroux, Vaucluse (84)*
IMG_5594 by Jean Pierre pierre Besnier, on Flickr

*Château de la Barge, Rhône (69)*
63 Courpière - Châteu de la Barge by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de Chazeron, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
63 Loubeyrat - Chazeron Château by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de Pourtalès, Bas-Rhin (67)*
Le château de Pourtalès by Joelle Dewael, on Flickr

*Ruines du Château de Coustaussa, Aude (11)*
Ruines du château de Coustaussa by Philippe_28 (maintenant sur ipernity), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Cirey-sur-Blaise, Haute-Marne (52)*
Château (XVIIe-XVIIIe s.) de Cirey-sur-Blaise (Haute-Marne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château des signes, Var (83)*
Chateau des signes (FR) by Chiffa Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Chamerolles, Loiret (45)*
lightroom_6399_ Château de Chamerolles by JEAN PIERRE BOISTE, on Flickr

*Château de Colombières, Calvados (14)*
251 Château de Colombières by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château-Fort de Queyras, Hautes-Alpes (05)*
Fort- Queyras by Liliane Paingaud, on Flickr

*Château de Beaumont (La Mure), Isère (38)*
Le Château de Beaumont by Cary Greisch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de La Grillère, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Faye-la-Vineuse - Indre-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château du Lude, Sarthe (72)*
Château du Lude by Patricia, on Flickr

*Château-Forteresse de Salses, Pyrénées-Orientales (66)*
Forteresse de Salses by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de La Brède, Gironde (33)*
Château de La Brède by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de Baronville, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Chateau de Baronville by Panayotis1, on Flickr

*Château de Belvoir, Doubs (25)*
Chateau de Belvoir (8) by Orick Kimy, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Le château de Chenonceau by Crazy Monk, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

https://twitter.com/domainechambord


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Montmirail, Sarthe (72)*
Chateau de Montmirail by  Philippe L PhotoGraphy jesuisParis, on Flickr

*Château de Blandy-les-Tours, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
Blandy-les-Tours - Château by Jan Kamphuis, on Flickr

*Château de Commequiers, Vendée (85)*
Château de Commequiers, seconde moitié du XVe siècle et début du XVIe siècle by William Chevillon, on Flickr

*Château de Reuville, Charente (16)*
DSCF3491 Château de Reuville, Boutteville by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de Nogent-le-Roi, Eure-et-Loire (28)*
Parc du château de Nogent le roi by Melbeau Siteweb blog, on Flickr

*Château de Marguerite-de-Bourgogne, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château de Marguerite de Bourgogne, Couches, Saône-et-Loire by Olive Titus, on Flickr

*Château de Chambon, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Château du Chambon by Emeline BROUSSARD, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again _*merci beaucoup*_ for your likes :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vert-Mont, Hauts-de-Seine (92)*

Afternoon by Sizun Eye, on Flickr

*Château de Challain-la-Potherie, Maine-et-Loire (49)*

chateau de challain by Paul van Oss, on Flickr

*Château de Touffou, Vienne (86)*
Château de Touffou (Vienne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Chambord, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Château de Chambord, the Loire Valley, France, front by History Stack, on Flickr

*Château de Villeloin-Coulangé, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Villeloin-Coulangé (Indre-et-Loire) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Vayres, Gironde (33)*
_DSC7103_DxO by Alexandre Dolique, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Andelot, Jura (39)*
Château d'Andelot. by Michel Cart, on Flickr

*Château de La Bretonnière, Manche (50)*
DSCN5823 Château de La Bretonnière, Golleville (Manche) by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de Hecquet Hautteville-Bocage, Manche (50)*
DSCN5872 Ferme du Hecquet Hautteville-Bocage (Manche) by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de Touffou, Vienne (86)*
Jardins du château de Touffou (Vienne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Biron, Dordogne (24)*
Chateau de Biron (Dordogne-24) by JHP Photographies, on Flickr

*Château de Besanceuil, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château de Besanceuil - Hameau Besenseuil à Bonnay (71) by Defachelle Christian 🌿, on Flickr

*Château de Boutemont, Calvados (14)*
DSCN5278 Château de Boutemont, Ouilly-le-Vicomte (Calvados) by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château du Champ, Lozère (48)*
La représentation continue 1603 - Souvenir de Lozère — Château du Champ, XIIIè, XVè, XVIIIè, XIXème s., Altier, Gévaudan, France by Afchine Davoudi, on Flickr

*Château de Radepont, Eure (27)*
Château de Radepont - Eure by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Pierreclos, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château de Pierreclos by Sylvain, on Flickr

*Château de Ecuillé, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Ecuillé - Maine-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Gicon, Gard (30)*
Chateau de Gicon _ Chusclan ( 30 ) by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr

*Château de Médavy, Orne (61)*
Pigeon loft, Château de Médavy by *SHERWOOD*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Villers-Chatel, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
DSC_3790_-1 Château de Villers-Chatel by yves62160, on Flickr

*Château de Bonaguil, Dordogne (24)*
Defensive Towers Of Chateau De Bonaguil by Peter Greenway, on Flickr

*Château de Cany, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Le Château de Cany entouré de ses douves, près de Cany-Barville (Haute-Normandie) (2015-08-25 -30) by Cary Greisch, on Flickr

*Château de la Flocelière, Vendée (85)*
Vendée - Chateau de la Flocelière by Francis Fantoni, on Flickr

*Château de Turpault, Morbihan (56)*
Le Château Turpault by Bienvenido Garcia, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Ulrich, Haut-Rhin (68)*
Le château de Saint-Ulrich vu du Girsberg by Florence.V, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de la Roche Courbon, Charente-Maritime (17)*
Chateau de la Roche Courbon- Charente Maritime- France by Globetrotteur17, on Flickr

*Château de Bricquebec-en-Cotentin, Manche (50)*
Bricquebec-en-Cotentin (Manche) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château des signes, Var (83)*
Chateau des signes (FR) by Chiffa Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Colombières, Calvados (14)*
251 Château de Colombières by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de Floyrac, Aveyron (12)*
Château (XVIIe s.) de Floyrac, Onet-le-Château (Aveyron, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Hierges, Ardennes (08)*
Château de Hierges by Rudy Pické, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again _*merci beaucoup*_ for your likes :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Angles-sur-l'Anglin, Vienne (86)*
Angles-sur-l'Anglin: Le Moulin de Remerle, le Roc aux Sorciers et l'Anglin. by Olivier SIMARD, on Flickr

*Château d'Ambroise, Indre (36)*
Castello di Amboise by germano manganaro, on Flickr

*Château de Montribloud, Ain (01)*
Château de Montribloud by Stéphane Sélo, on Flickr

*Château de Bonaguil, Lot-et-Garonne (47)*
Bonaguil by Photodidacte, on Flickr

*Château du Taureau, Finistère (29)*
Baie de Morlaix - Château du Taureau (1) by Breizh56, on Flickr

*Château de Boulleret, Cher (18)*
Boulleret (Cher). by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Coustaussa, Aude (11)*
Coustaussa Castle - Château de Coustaussa by Marechal Jacques, on Flickr

*Château de Lastours, Aude (11)*
Les châteaux de Lastours by Philippe_28 (maintenant sur ipernity), on Flickr

*Château de Coucy, Aisne (02)*
Coucy castle - Château de Coucy by Marechal Jacques, on Flickr

*Château de Husseren, Haut-Rhin (68)*
Husseren-les-Châteaux by Jamesreed68, on Flickr

*Château-Forteresse de salses, Pyrénées-Orientales (66)*
Forteresse de salses by Faical Jalal, on Flickr

*Château de Nacqueville, Manche (50)*
DSCN5929 Château de Nacqueville, Urville-Nacqueville (Manche) by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Noailles, Corrèze (19)*
Noailles (Corrèze) by PierreG_09, on Flickr

*Château de Sully-sur-Loire, Loiret (45)*
600 ans, et toujours là ! by Joël AUBRY, on Flickr

*Château de Sully, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
2004-08 Chateau de Sully (Bourgogne/FRA) by Richard Poppelaars, on Flickr

*Château de Foix, Ariège (09)*
Chateau de Foix by Ricardo Zappala, on Flickr

*Château du Lutzelbourg, Moselle (57)*
IMG_2633 by Gabriel_57, on Flickr

*Château de Breteuil, Yvelines (78)*
La représentation continue 3370 - Château de Breteuil, XVIIème s., vue prise du parc — Vallée de Chevreuse, Yvelines, France by Afchine Davoudi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Carcassonne, Aude (11)*
Château Comtal de Carcassonne by Bart, on Flickr

*Château-Fort de Salses, Pyrénées-Orientales (66)*
forteresse de Salses - 1 by Png Nexus, on Flickr

*Château de Pierrefonds, Oise (60)*
Château de Pierrefonds by hummelissa, on Flickr

*Château de Valençay, Indre (36)*
Chateau de Valencay by Malcolm Bull, on Flickr

*Château de Veigné, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Veigné (Indre-et-Loire) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Saché, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de SACHE - 10/09/2015 - by Christian MARIETTE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Termes, Aude (11)*
Château de Termes by Au Bout De La Route, on Flickr

*Château de Brissac, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château de Brissac by Juliette Behr, on Flickr

*Château de Chamarande, Essonne (91)*
Le château de Chamarande by DavidB1977, on Flickr

*Château de Duras, Lot-et-Garonne (47)*
Château de Duras by Martijn Pouw, on Flickr

*Château de Marigny, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château de Marigny en Saône et Loire by Defachelle Christian 🌿, on Flickr

*Château de Val, Cantal (15)*
Chateau de Val (Projet 52 #34) by g.photo63, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again _*merci beaucoup*_ for your likes :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Cuzion, Indre (36)*
Cuzion (Indre) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Seix, Ariège (09)*
Château de Seix by Marc Andreu, on Flickr

*Château de Céré-la-Ronde, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Céré-la-Ronde (Indre-et-Loire) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Bricquebec-en-Cotentin, Manche (50)*
Bricquebec-en-Cotentin (Manche) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Mouilleron-le-Captif, Vendée (85)*
Chateau de mouilleron le captif (Vendée) by Gillou, on Flickr

*Château de Quiétude, Dordogne (24)*
Quiétude ✔ by Éric…Mon chemin ⊰♥, on Flickr

*Château de Cabaret, Aude (11)*
Tour Régine et château de Cabaret by Philippe_28 (maintenant sur ipernity), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

double post


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Dompierre, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Sabine.Massé.Château de [email protected] Haut Limousin-15 by Tourisme Haut Limousin, on Flickr

*Château de Vézelay, Yonne (89)*
Vézelay by Christopher Shaw, on Flickr

*Château de Foix, Ariège (09)*
Foix castle - Château de Foix by Marechal Jacques, on Flickr

*Château de Chalon, Jura (39)*
Chateau-Chalon , Jura , Franche-Comté-2 by Raphael Hérédia, on Flickr

*Château de Trèvarez, Finistère (29)*
Le Manoir Ecarlate by Yohann Hamonic, on Flickr

*Château du Grand Mécoras, Savoie (73)*
Ruffieux - Château du Grand Mécoras by christophe flandrin, on Flickr

*Château de Ventadour, Ardèche (07)*
P1480591 by Denis-07, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Lapalisse, Allier (03)*
Lapalisse by Jelle Drok, on Flickr

*Château de Vendoire, Dordogne (24)*
Le château de Vendoire à l'Ombre by Stephane Mignon, on Flickr

*Château de Cruzy-le-Chatel, Yonne (89)*
Cruzy-le-Chatel - Yonne by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de la Roche, Loire (42)*
Château de la Roche by Dav Id, on Flickr

*Château de Fougères, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
Fougères castle - Château de Fougères by Marechal Jacques, on Flickr

*Château de Roquetaillade, Gironde (33)*
Chateau de Roquetaillade 33 France by Serge Agouès, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château-Forteresse de Corté, Haute-Corse (2B)*
Forteresse de Corté - Corse by Thierry V, on Flickr

*Château de Tilques, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Château de Tilques by Rémy GROSDOIGT, on Flickr

*Château de Corcelles, Ain (01)*
Château de Corcelles by malvimarc01, on Flickr

*Château de Montrésor, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château Montrésor by Яeиée, on Flickr

*Château de Laval, Mayenne (53)*
Vieux-Château de Laval, Mayenne by Stéphane Mahot, on Flickr

*Château de Malbrouck, Moselle (57)*
Dans la cour intérieure, château de Malbrouck (XVe), Manderen, pays de Sierck, Moselle, Lorraine, France. by Bernard Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château des signes, Var (83)*
Chateau des signes (FR) by Chiffa Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Colombières, Calvados (14)*
251 Château de Colombières by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de Floyrac, Aveyron (12)*
Château (XVIIe s.) de Floyrac, Onet-le-Château (Aveyron, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Boulogne, Ardèche (07)*
Château de Boulogne (07) by Marie-v Sautel, on Flickr

*Château de Ohlain, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Ohlain (château) 4958 by Marc ROUSSEL, on Flickr

*Château de Salses, Pyrénées-Orientales (66)*
Place d'armes du château de Salses by Philippe_28 (maintenant sur ipernity), on Flickr

*Château de Brocéliande, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
DSCN7290 Etang du Pas du Houx, Château de Brocéliande, Forêt de Paimpont (Ille-et-Vilaine, Bretagne) by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again _*merci beaucoup*_ for your likes :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Savigny-lès-Beaune, Côte-d'Or (21)*
Château de Savigny lès Beaune by Patrick BOUCHENARD, on Flickr

*Château de Vizille, Isère (38)*
Fête révolutionnaire de Vizille by JACQUES FUZIO, on Flickr

*Château d'Annecy, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Château d'Annecy by Julien Chatelain, on Flickr

*Château de Chambois, Orne (61)*
Château de Chambois by Fabien POTEL, on Flickr

*Château de La Ferté Milon, Aisne (02)*
Le château de La Ferté Milon et champs de colzas. by Vever Herve, on Flickr

*Château de Paulhac, Haute-Loire (43)*
43 Paulhac - Château by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de la Hunaudaye, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*
La Hunauday Castle - Le Château de la Hunaudaye (France) by Marechal Jacques, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Pierrefonds, Oise (60)*
Like a fortress by mostodol, on Flickr

*Château de Grandpré, Ardennes (08)*
Homunculus - Grandpré, Ardennes France by Jan Willem Broekema, on Flickr

*Château de Joux, Doubs (25)*
Château de Joux by Sébastien Jambois, on Flickr

*Château de Rose Mairie, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Rose Mairie by Murcie Flora, on Flickr

*Château de Murol, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
MUROL, PUY-DE-DÔME by Patrick Demory, on Flickr

*Château du Breil, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château de la ferme du Breil by Morice Olivier, on Flickr

*Château de la Grée de Callac, Morbihan (56)*
DSCN7387 Château de la Grée de Callac, Monteneuf (Morbihan, Bretagne) by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Château de Vincennes by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

*Château de Montreuil-Bellay, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château de Montreuil-Bellay by Guillaume Martins, on Flickr

*Château de Angles-sur-l'Anglin, Vienne (86)*
Angles-sur-l'Anglin: Le Moulin de Remerle, le Roc aux Sorciers et l'Anglin. by Olivier SIMARD, on Flickr

*Château de Montribloud, Ain (01)*
Château de Montribloud by Stéphane Sélo, on Flickr

*Château de Puivert, Aude (11)*
Château de Puivert, Languedoc-Rossillon France January 2017 D 700 083 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

*Château des Baux-de-Provence, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Château des Baux-de-Provence by Rudy Pické, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Collioure, Pyrénées-Orientales (66)*
Collioure, Côte Vermeille, France January 2017 916 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

*Château du Clos Lucé, Indre-et-Loire (36)*
Château du Clos Lucé, Amboise, France by Mike Ilchenko, on Flickr

*Château de Genoud à Certines, Ain (01)*
Château de Genoud à Certines (Ain) by Feldpost 14, on Flickr

*Château de Persay à Moulicent, Orne (61)*
Château de Persay à Moulicent dans le Perche by Philippe_28 (maintenant sur ipernity), on Flickr

*Château de Villeperdue, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Villeperdue by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château des Ducs de Bretagne (Nantes), Loire-Atlantique (44)*
At the Castle by Enrique EKOGA, on Flickr

*Château de Cirey-sur-Blaise, Haute-Marne (52)*
Château (XVIIe-XVIIIe s.) de Cirey-sur-Blaise (Haute-Marne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Bien-Assis, Allier (03)*
le chateau de bien assis by cloro1, on Flickr

*Château de Beaumont (La Mure), Isère (38)*
Le Château de Beaumont by Cary Greisch, on Flickr

*Château de Castelnau-Bretenoux, Lot (46)*
Castelnau-Bretenoux moat and artillery tower by Mark Vanstone, on Flickr

*Château de Châteaudun, Eure-et-Loir (41)*
Châteaudun (Eure-et-Loir) by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Boulogne, Ardèche (07)*
DSC_3597_-1 Le château de Boulogne by yves62160, on Flickr

*Château de Mortemart, Haute-Vienne (87)*
VILLAGE DE MORTEMART HAUTE-VIENNE by jocmafrance, on Flickr

*Château de La Clayette, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Chateau de la Clayette Saône et Loire by Defachelle Christian 🌿, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Bonneval, Haute-Vienne


Bonneval2 by Capteur87, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Château de Montgobert, Aisne*


Château de Montgobert (Aisne) by Patrick, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chateau de Chantilly (Castle of Chantilly), North of France*

Chateau de Chantilly (Castle of Chantilly), North of France by natureloving, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Amboise, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
CHATEAU D’AMBOISE, France by Jeff Keenan, on Flickr

*Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte, Seine-et-Marne (77)*Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte by Herman Pijpers, on Flickr

*Château de Vérignon, Var (83)*
83 - Vérignon - RandoCool - Les deux chapelles et la crête by Yves Provence, on Flickr

*Château de la Marquise, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Oissel - Château de la Marquise by Images de Normandie... et d'ailleurs, on Flickr

*Château de Martainville, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Château de Martainville (Seine-Maritime) - Musée des traditions by Patrick, on Flickr

*Château de Virieu, Isère (38)*
Château (XIe au XVIIIe s.) de Virieu (Isère, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Saumur, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château de Saumur by Edward Balch, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Vouneuil-sur-Vienne, Vienne


Jaguar by MANETTINO60, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Montmirail, Sarthe (72)*
Chateau de Montmirail by  Philippe L PhotoGraphy jesuisParis, on Flickr

*Château de Blandy-les-Tours, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
Blandy-les-Tours - Château by Jan Kamphuis, on Flickr

*Château de Commequiers, Vendée (85)*
Château de Commequiers, seconde moitié du XVe siècle et début du XVIe siècle by William Chevillon, on Flickr

*Château de Reuville, Charente (16)*
DSCF3491 Château de Reuville, Boutteville by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de Marguerite-de-Bourgogne, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château de Marguerite de Bourgogne, Couches, Saône-et-Loire by Olive Titus, on Flickr

*Château de Chambon, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Château du Chambon by Emeline BROUSSARD, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Saint-Germain-en-Laye, Yvelines


Chateau de Saint Germain en Laye by janus105, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Château de Vic-sur-Aisne, Aisne*


Château de Vic sur Aisne (Aisne) - Le Donjon by Patrick, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again _*merci beaucoup*_ for your likes ...and photos :cheers:


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Trécesson, Morbihan


Sem 32 - circumpolaire.jpg by xavier warnier, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Château de Quemigny-sur-Seine, Côte-d'Or*









by Michel Foucher (Wikimedia)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Lys-Saint-Georges, Indre (36)*
Lys-Saint-Georges (Indre) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Talcy, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Talcy - Loir-et-Cher by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Nogent-le-Roi, Eure-et-Loire (28)*
Parc du château de Nogent le roi by Melbeau Siteweb blog, on Flickr

*Château de Brezé, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
49 Brezé - Château by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château du Taillis, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Château du Taillis, Duclair, Seine-Maritime, Normandie, France by Laurent Gané, on Flickr

*Château de Bussy-Rabutinm, Côte-d'Or (21)*
Bussy-le-Grand - Côte-d'Or by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Tilques, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Château de Tilques by Rémy GROSDOIGT, on Flickr

*Château de l'Unijambiste, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Le chateau de l'unijambiste by cRiS-ToF63, on Flickr

*Château de la Reine Margot, Tarn-et-Garonne (82)*
DSCN2976 Château de la Reine Margot, St-Projet (Tarn et Garonne) by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château d'Assier, Lot (46)*
DSCN2406 Château d'Assier (Lot) by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de Chambord, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Chambord Castle by kristof_be, on Flickr

*Château de Baulx, Hérault (34)*
Château de Baulx – Saint-Jean-de-Buèges (Hérault, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Montrésor, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Mon trésor de Montrésor by François Tomasi, on Flickr

*Château de Puymartin, Dordogne (24)*
Château de Puymartin-12.jpg by Hervé MAGNIEZ, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Château de Salses, built in 1504, Pyrénées-Orientales*









https://www.viamichelin.com/web/Tourist-Attraction/Salses_le_Chateau-66600-Fort_de_Salses-a5by301u


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Château de Thillombois, Meuse*


Château de Thillombois (2) by Manuel Zwick, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte, Seine-et-Marne (77)*Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte by Herman Pijpers, on Flickr

*Château de Vérignon, Var (83)*
83 - Vérignon - RandoCool - Les deux chapelles et la crête by Yves Provence, on Flickr

*Château de la Marquise, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Oissel - Château de la Marquise by Images de Normandie... et d'ailleurs, on Flickr

*Château de Chambon-sur-Cisse, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Le château by tauma, on Flickr

*Château de Cadillac, Gironde (33)*
IMG_7720 Château de Cadillac by Chadi Rachid, on Flickr

*Château de Brissac, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château de Brissac by Pascale B., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Falaise, Calvados (14)*
Château de Falaise - Calvados by Philippe_28 (maintenant sur ipernity), on Flickr

*Château de Malbrouck, Moselle (57)*
Dans la cour intérieure, château de Malbrouck (XVe), Manderen, pays de Sierck, Moselle, Lorraine, France. by Bernard Blanc, on Flickr

*Château de Garderes, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
chateau-de-garderes by christos-greece, on Flickr

*Château de l'Unijambiste, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Le chateau de l'unijambiste by cRiS-ToF63, on Flickr

*Château des Bar-le-Duc, Meuse (55)*
Bar-le-Duc by Didier GOMBERT, on Flickr

*Château de Terre-Neuve, Vendée (85)*
Château de Terre-Neuve by Richard Creane, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Château de Segrais, Sarthe*









http://www.ilatou-sarthe.com/chateau-sarthe/chateau-de-segrais-saint-mars-d-outille-sarthe.html










http://www.ilatou-sarthe.com/chateau-sarthe/chateau-de-segrais-saint-mars-d-outille-sarthe.html


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Château de Courtanvaux, Sarthe*


Chateau de Courtanvaux. by Keith Long, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Château de Gruyères, Ardennes*


Château de Gruyères (08) by roland dumont-renard, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vogüé, Ardèche (07)*
Château de Vogüé by GK Photo, on Flickr

*Château de Noailles, Corrèze (19)*
Noailles (Corrèze) by PierreG_09, on Flickr

*Château-Forteresse de Salses, Pyrénées-Orientales (66)*
Forteresse de Salses by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de Sceaux, Hauts-de-Seine (92)*
DSCF4970 Château de Sceaux (Hauts-de-Seine) by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de La Brède, Gironde (33)*
Château de La Brède by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de Grignols, Gironde (33)*
Château de Grignols (XVe, XVIe, XIXe), Grignols, Landes de Gascogne, Gironde, Aquitaine, France. by Bernard Blanc, on Flickr

*Château de Sully-sur-Loire, Loiret (45)*
600 ans, et toujours là ! by Joël AUBRY, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château d'Amboise, Indre-et-Loire


Château d'Amboise by Albert Amaron, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Château de Gizeux, Indre-et-Loire*


Château de Gizeux by Guillaume Cingal, sur Flickr


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2017)

*Château de Chenonceau*, 15th-16th cent, Indre-et-Loire




[URL="https://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=%D0%B7%D0%B0%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%BA%20%D1%84%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%86%D0%B8%D1%8F&search_author=elena.pani-elena&"]https://fotki.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=%D0%B7%D0%B0%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%BA%20%D1%84%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%86%D0%B8%D1%8F&search_author=elena.pani-elena&[/URL]


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Mons, Puy-de-Dôme


Château de Mons by Josine and Harry Frankhuizen, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Château de la Marthonie, Dordogne*


Le Château de la Marthonie, du XIIème siècle by Marie Chsn, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again _*merci beaucoup*_ for your likes ...and photos :cheers:


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Saumur, Maine-et-Loire


DSC_3476 by janus105, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Virieu, Isère (38)*
Château (du XIe au XVIIIe s.) de Virieu-sur-Bourbre, Terres Froides (Isère, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château d'Amboise, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
CHATEAU D’AMBOISE, France by Jeff Keenan, on Flickr

*Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte, Seine-et-Marne (77)*Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte by Herman Pijpers, on Flickr

*Château de Vérignon, Var (83)*
83 - Vérignon - RandoCool - Les deux chapelles et la crête by Yves Provence, on Flickr

*Château de la Marquise, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Oissel - Château de la Marquise by Images de Normandie... et d'ailleurs, on Flickr

*Château de Martainville, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Château de Martainville (Seine-Maritime) - Musée des traditions by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château des Stuart, Aubigny-sur-Nère, Cher


Château des Stuart by Nicolas CAULIER, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Château du Nessay, Ille-et-Vilaine*









http://ladymiche.eklablog.com/st-br...-beau-dimanche-au-chateau-du-nessay-a91489351


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château du Champ, Lozère (48)*
La représentation continue 1603 - Souvenir de Lozère — Château du Champ, XIIIè, XVè, XVIIIè, XIXème s., Altier, Gévaudan, France by Afchine Davoudi, on Flickr

*Château de Radepont, Eure (27)*
Château de Radepont - Eure by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de La Grillère, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Faye-la-Vineuse - Indre-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château du Lude, Sarthe (72)*
Château du Lude by Patricia, on Flickr

*Château de Foix, Ariège (09)*
JHD_0098.jpg by Jean-Hubert NIKON D5500, on Flickr

*Château de Langeais, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
434 juillet 2017 - Château de Langeais by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr

*Château de Duingt, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Dernier regard sur le château de Duingt by JP KAYAK, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Saint-Germain-de-Livet, Calvados


Château de Saint-Germain-de-Livet by Michel Debaisieux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Bien-Assis, Allier (03)*
le chateau de bien assis by cloro1, on Flickr

*Château de Castelnau-Bretenoux, Lot (46)*
Castelnau-Bretenoux moat and artillery tower by Mark Vanstone, on Flickr

*Château de Mauvezin, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Château de Mauvezin by GS Ali, on Flickr

*Château de la Roche, Rhône (69)*
pour un franc symbolique.... (explore) by couleurs nature42, on Flickr

*Château de Beaumont (La Mure), Isère (38)*
Le Château de Beaumont by Cary Greisch, on Flickr

*Château de Miolans, Savoie (73)*
Château de miolans by eric richard, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Château de Chastellux-sur-Cure, Yonne*


Château de Chastellux by Marc onderweg, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Lunéville, Meurthe-et-Moselle


chateau de Lunéville by Loic MARTIN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Villers-Chatel, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
DSC_3790_-1 Château de Villers-Chatel by yves62160, on Flickr

*Château de Cany, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Le Château de Cany entouré de ses douves, près de Cany-Barville (Haute-Normandie) (2015-08-25 -30) by Cary Greisch, on Flickr

*Château de Turpault, Morbihan (56)*
Le Château Turpault by Bienvenido Garcia, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Ulrich, Haut-Rhin (68)*
Le château de Saint-Ulrich vu du Girsberg by Florence.V, on Flickr

*Château de Serrigny, Yonne (89)*
Château de Serrigny (Yonne) by godran25, on Flickr

*Château des Baux-de-Provence, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Château des Baux-de-Provence by Rudy Pické, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Pierre-de-Bresse, Saône-et-Loire


Château de Pierre de Bresse by christian lafond, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Fourcès, Gers (32)*
Fourcès - Tour du château by jpdelalune, on Flickr

*Château de Roquetaillade, Gironde (33)*
France 2016 - Roquetaillade - Aquitaine by Philippe Béènne, on Flickr

*Château de Sully-sur-Loire, Loiret (45)*
France - Loiret - Sully-sur-Loire by Thierry B, on Flickr

*Château de Cordès, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Château de Cordès (XVe-XVIIIe), Orcival (63) - [Explore du 2 oct. 2013] by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Château de Montrichard, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Montrichard (Loir-et-Cher) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de la Rochepot, Côte-d'Or (21)*
Chateau de la Rochepot by Pierre Danzas, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château d'Aubigny-sur-Nère, Cher 


Château d'Aubigny sur Nere by Nicolas CAULIER, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2017)

*Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte*, 1656-1661, Seine-et-Marne









http://www.vaux-le-vicomte.com/decouvrir/le-chateau/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Château de Machuraz aka Château d'Artemare, Ain*


Chateau at Artemare - 3 by Jane drumsara, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Carcassonne, Aude (11)*
Château Comtal de Carcassonne by Bart, on Flickr

*Château de Lapalisse, Allier (03)*
Lapalisse by Jelle Drok, on Flickr

*Château de Vendoire, Dordogne (24)*
Le château de Vendoire à l'Ombre by Stephane Mignon, on Flickr

*Château de Cruzy-le-Chatel, Yonne (89)*
Cruzy-le-Chatel - Yonne by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de la Roche, Loire (42)*
Château de la Roche by Dav Id, on Flickr

*Château de Gisors, Eure (27)*
FRANCE by mauro benno, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Carcassonne, Aude


Carcassone illuminée, Occitanie, France by Co-jjack, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again *merci beaucoup* for your posts and likes :cheers:


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Vizille, Isère


Château de Vizille by Josee Laplante, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Villers-Chatel, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
DSC_3790_-1 Château de Villers-Chatel by yves62160, on Flickr

*Château de Bonaguil, Dordogne (24)*
Defensive Towers Of Chateau De Bonaguil by Peter Greenway, on Flickr

*Château de Cany, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Le Château de Cany entouré de ses douves, près de Cany-Barville (Haute-Normandie) (2015-08-25 -30) by Cary Greisch, on Flickr

*Château de la Flocelière, Vendée (85)*
Vendée - Chateau de la Flocelière by Francis Fantoni, on Flickr

*Château de Turpault, Morbihan (56)*
Le Château Turpault by Bienvenido Garcia, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Ulrich, Haut-Rhin (68)*
Le château de Saint-Ulrich vu du Girsberg by Florence.V, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Château d'Ancy-le-Franc, Yonne*









by Arnaud 25 (Wikimedia) 


IMG_7692 by seblinux78, sur Flickr


Château d'Ancy le Franc by Barclay & Fiona, sur Flickr


IMG_7613 by seblinux78, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Château d'Ancy-le-Franc, Yonne*


Château d'Ancy le Franc by Barclay & Fiona, sur Flickr


Ceiling in the Château d'Ancy-le-Franc by Marten Kuilman, sur Flickr


Ancy le Franc 12 by Laurent Lenotre, sur Flickr









http://www.chateau-ancy.com/fr/architecture/


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Semur-en-Auxois, Côte-d'Or


Semur-en-Auxois # 2 by Pierre Lapointe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chambon, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Château du Chambon by Emeline BROUSSARD, on Flickr

*Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte, Maincy by Jan Kamphuis, on Flickr

*Château de Les Salles-sur-Verdon, Var (83)*
Les Salles-sur-Verdon - 01 by kinsarvik, on Flickr

*Château d'Olhain, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Le Château d'Olhain (62). by DESMIDT Patrick, on Flickr

*Château du Parc de Sceaux, Hauts-de-Seine (92)*
Chateau du Parc de Sceaux by Manuel ADAMI, on Flickr

*Château de Miolans, Savoie (73)*
Château de Miolans by Kevin Palmer, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Château de Champignolles, Côte-d'Or*


CHATEAU DE CHAMPIGNOLE by Michel CIRODDE ex Eddoric71, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Joux, Doubs


Panorama Fort Malher et Château de Joux by Michel ARNOUX, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Sully-sur-Loire, Loiret (45)*
France - Loiret - Sully-sur-Loire by Thierry B, on Flickr

*Château de Radepont, Eure (27)*
Château de Radepont - Eure by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Rochebrune, Charente (16)*
Chateau de Rochebrune, Etagnac, Charente France by LesTroisChenes, on Flickr

*Château de La Clayette, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Chateau de La Clayette by Gabrïelle, on Flickr

*Château de Collonges-la-Rouge, Corrèze (19)*
Collonges-la-Rouge (Corrèze). by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Maincy, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
Maincy - Seine-et-Marne by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Donjon de Bours, Pas-de-Calais*


Le donjon de Bours by michel hemula, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Cormatin, Saône-et-Loire


2017-09-16-ChateauCormatin-26-1 by webmasternic7918, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Château d'Olhain, Pas-de-Calais*


Chateau d'Olhain by michel hemula, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Chateau de Chenonceau (063) by Malcolm Bull, on Flickr

*Château de Chantilly, Oise (60)*
Chantilly Oise France : Château de Chantilly d'Henri d'Orléans, duc d'Aumale (XIXe siècle), Castle of Chantilly, Schloß von Chantilly. by Pierre, on Flickr

*Château de Carcassonne, Aude (11)*
CARCASSONNE_AAA0298_DxO_117 by DESMIDT Patrick, on Flickr

*Château de Villemonteix, Creuse (23)*
Château de Villemonteix by Phil Ippe, on Flickr

*Château de Fougères, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
Fougères (Ille-et-Vilaine) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de La Rochefoucauld, Charente (16)*
Pont et château de la ROCHEFOUCAULT by Claude LACOURARIE, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Saint-Brice-en-Coglès, Ille-et-Vilaine


Saint-Brice-en-Coglès, le château de la Motte by Pierre Lapointe, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Château de Champlâtreux, Val-d'Oise*


This is the Château de Champlâtreux about an hour outside of Paris. by Curtis Simmons, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Château de Vincennes by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

*Château de Bricquebec-en-Cotentin, Manche (50)*
Bricquebec-en-Cotentin (Manche) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Villeperdue, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Villeperdue by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château des Ducs de Bretagne (Nantes), Loire-Atlantique (44)*
At the Castle by Enrique EKOGA, on Flickr

*Château de Cirey-sur-Blaise, Haute-Marne (52)*
Château (XVIIe-XVIIIe s.) de Cirey-sur-Blaise (Haute-Marne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Fort la Latte, Côtes-d'Armor


TOP_DSC_6447_gomme by Hugues TABURET, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Palais Rohan, Strasbourg - Alsace*


Palais Rohan. Estrasburo. Alsacia. Francia // Palais Rohan. Strasbourg. Alsace. France by José María Gómez de Salazar, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Château de Commarin, Côte-d'Or*


g28 Château de Commarin by Dan Samson, sur Flickr


Château (XIVe-XVIIe-XVIIIe s.) de Commarin (Côte-d'Or, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Noailles, Corrèze (19)*
Noailles (Corrèze) by PierreG_09, on Flickr

*Château-Forteresse de Salses, Pyrénées-Orientales (66)*
Forteresse de Salses by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de Sceaux, Hauts-de-Seine (92)*
DSCF4970 Château de Sceaux (Hauts-de-Seine) by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de La Brède, Gironde (33)*
Château de La Brède by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de Baronville, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Chateau de Baronville by Panayotis1, on Flickr

*Château de la Motte Fénelon, Nord (59)*
DSC_4739_ Château de la Motte Fénelon by YVES NEVEJANS, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château des Milandes, Dordogne


Château des Milandes (Dordogne-France) by tontonlabiere, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Château de Saint-Germain-de-Livet, Calvados*


Chateau de Saint Germain le Livet Calvados. by Eric Lecoustre, sur Flickr


2017-09 Chateau de Saint-Germain-de-Livet - 05 - nbs by Thomas Berthold, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again _*merci beaucoup*_ for your photos and likes :cheers:


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Lussan, Gard


Château de Lussan depuis la rue Tour des remparts, la façade de l'hotel de ville au centre by gunger30, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Montmirail, Sarthe (72)*
Chateau de Montmirail by  Philippe L PhotoGraphy jesuisParis, on Flickr

*Château de Blandy-les-Tours, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
Blandy-les-Tours - Château by Jan Kamphuis, on Flickr

*Château de Commequiers, Vendée (85)*
Château de Commequiers, seconde moitié du XVe siècle et début du XVIe siècle by William Chevillon, on Flickr

*Château de Reuville, Charente (16)*
DSCF3491 Château de Reuville, Boutteville by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de Marguerite-de-Bourgogne, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château de Marguerite de Bourgogne, Couches, Saône-et-Loire by Olive Titus, on Flickr

*Château de Chambon, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Château du Chambon by Emeline BROUSSARD, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Château de la Muette, Paris*


OECD Chateau de la Muette 2011 by OECD Organisation for Economic Co-operation and Development, sur Flickr


Chateau de la Muette by CTP OECD, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château d'Abbadia, Pyrénées-Atlantiques


Château d'Abbadia, Hendaye, Pays Basque by Antoine Delyfer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Roque-Gageac, Dordogne (24)*
Manoir de Tarde - Plus Beaux Village de France - La Roque-Gageac by Richard Poppelaars, on Flickr

*Château d'Auvers, Val-d'Oise (95)*
Château d'Auvers by Didier Massé, on Flickr

*Château de Beynac, Dordogne (24)*
Chateau de Beynac by tim castro de haro, on Flickr

*Château de Cordes, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Le chateau d'Orcival by Fabien Legagneur, on Flickr

*Château de Bressieux, Isère (38)*
Chateau de Bressieux. Isère by alain deroubaix, on Flickr

*Château de Bresson, Isère (38)*
Chateau de Bresson XV-XIV siècle, Isère 15 by voyageursdumonde1, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château du Pin, Jura


pin . 39 jura by jean-marie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Seine-Port, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
Le Jour ni l’Heure 0690 : ex-“Maison rouge”, demeure d’Ernest Legouvé, 1807-1903, de 1842 à sa mort — Seine-Port, Seine-et-Marne, lundi 4 septembre 2017, 19:42:41 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*Château de Rambouillet, Yvelines (78)*
Château de Rambouillet by Romain CH, on Flickr

*Château de Fontainebleau, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
Entrée d'Honneur by sviet73, on Flickr

*Château de Jumilhac, Dordogne (24)*
CHÂTEAU DE JUMILHAC EN DORDOGNE by sebastien colpin, on Flickr

*Château de Lichtenberg, Bas-Rhin (67)*
Château de Lichtenberg (25) by Stephane F., on Flickr

*Château de Serres, Aude (11)*
Château de Serres (Aude - France) by Patrick Carlier, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de la Bretesche, Loire-Atlantique


Château de la Bretesche by Benoît LYS, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2017)

*Château d'Ussé*, 15th-16th cent, Indre-et-Loire


Замок Юссе by Travelalone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de pirou, Manche (50)*
Château de Pirou by Stéphane x, on Flickr

*Château de Fougères, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
Château de Fougères by Jean-Paul CERNY, on Flickr

*Château de Vitré, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
Château de Vitré - Bretagne by Santi Mendiola, on Flickr

*Château d'Angers, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Porte Des Champs - Château d'Angers by Thomas Jean LANGLET, on Flickr

*Château de Chandoiseau (Les Trois Moutiers), Vienne (86)*
Le manoir de Chandoiseau by Joël AUBRY, on Flickr

*Château de Faugeras (Limoges), Haute-Vienne (87)*
Castel Faugeras - Limoges (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de la Napoule, Alpes-Maritimes


Chateau de la Napoule #4 by Richard Blanquet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Theilley, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Theilley -Loir-et-Cher by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Cany, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Le Château de Cany entouré de ses douves, près de Cany-Barville (Haute-Normandie) (2015-08-25 -30) by Cary Greisch, on Flickr

*Château de la Flocelière, Vendée (85)*
Vendée - Chateau de la Flocelière by Francis Fantoni, on Flickr

*Château de Creully, Calvados (14)*
Jean-Michel FLORET FJM_1610 by Jean-Michel FLORET, on Flickr

*Château de Puivert, Aude (11)*
Castle by Ana Markez, on Flickr

*Château de Villers-Chatel, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
DSC_3790_-1 Château de Villers-Chatel by yves62160, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Fougères, Ille-et-Vilaine


Le château de Fougères by Pierre Lapointe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Dommerville, Essonne (91)*
Le Jour ni l’Heure 4407 : château de Dommerville, 1777-1782, Angerville, Essonne, Île-de-France, samedi 21 novembre 2015, 12:14:33 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*Château de Sully, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
2004-08 Chateau de Sully (Bourgogne/FRA) by Richard Poppelaars, on Flickr

*Château de Fourcès, Gers (32)*
Fourcès - Tour du château by jpdelalune, on Flickr

*Château de Foix, Ariège (09)*
Chateau de Foix by Ricardo Zappala, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Chenonceau by Gabriele Casu, on Flickr

*Château de Beynac, Dordogne (24)*
Chateau de Beynac ( view from the cliff ) - Dordogne - France by Diego Martínez, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de la Poterie, Loire-Atlantique


Le château de la Poterie by Philippe Guillot, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Château de Dampierre*


Château de Dampierre by Alain Lehot, sur Flickr

*Château du Nozet*


Chateau du Nozet by Antonio Rino Gastaldi, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Puymartin, Dordogne


Château de Puymartin by Michel Vanderheyden, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Château des Brasseurs, Vosges*


Xertigny by Claudie K, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Bressuire, Deux-Sèvres


château by mikasky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again _*merci beaucoup*_ for your likes and photos :cheers:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Château de Vaugirard, Loire*


Chateau de Vaugirard. by Tatiana, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Saint-Cyran-du-Jambot, Indre


Château by Saint Cyran, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Sainte-Sévère-sur-Indre, Indre (36)*
Sainte-Sévère-sur-Indre (Indre) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Lagarde, Ariège (09)*
Chateau de Lagarde (ariege/Pyrénées-France) by Flodanat, on Flickr

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Loches, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Loches... by MickyFlick, on Flickr

*Château de Pupetières, Isère (38)*
2015-04-14 12-22-45 JT by Fouderg, on Flickr

*Château de la Buzine, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Château de la Buzine - Marseille by hkoskas, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Chastellux, Yonne


Château de Chastellux by Richard Lemorvandiau, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2017)

*Château de Clisson*, 11th-15th cent, Loire-Atlantique


Château de Clisson - 1520 - France by Aurélien Le Roux, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Foix, Ariège


Feu d'artifice, Ingénieuse Afrique 2017 by Co-jjack, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Puymartin, Dordogne (24)*
Chateau de Puymartin (24) by Etienne Valois, on flickr

*Château de la Bonde, Essonne (91)*
Château de la Bonde, Milly-la-Forêt, Essonne, France by Christine C, on Flickr

*Château de Villandraut, Gironde (33)*
Sud-Gironde: Château de Villandraut by Ducombs Alain, on Flickr

*Château de Fourcès, Gers (32)*
Gers - Fourcès - Pont sur l'Auzoue by Ducombs Alain, on Flickr

*Château de Urcy, Côte-d'Or (21)*
Urcy - Côte-d'Or by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Garac, Haute-Garonne (31)*
Château de Garac, 32320 Saint-Christaud by Coline Buch, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Rochefort-en-Terre, Morbihan


Château de Rochefort en Terre (2) by Nadine BLANCHARD, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire


Chateau de Villandry-02 by Frank TYRLIK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again _*merci beacoup*_ for your likes and photos :cheers:


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Chambord, Loir-et-Cher


Château reflection. by Gregory Knowles, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Bellegarde, Loiret


Bellegarde le soir by Nicolas CAULIER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chamerolles, Loiret*
Chamerolles 01 by Alain Devisme, on Flickr

*Château de Chinon, Indre-et-Loire*
Chinon (Indre-et-Loire) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

Chinon (Indre-et-Loire) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Chamarande, Essonne*
Le Château de Chamarande by Hélène Quintaine / Cordier, on Flickr

*Château de Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
Chateau de Pau, Henri IV (63) by Seb. F, on Flickr

*Château de la Roche, Loire (42)*
Château de la Roche, Loire, France [3776x2481] by mariorcan1, on Flickr

*Château-Tour de Termes-d'Armagnac, Gers (32)*
La tour de Termes-d'Armagnac, Gers by Marie-Hélène Cingal, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Brissac, Maine-et-Loire


Château de Brissac, France, Maine et Loire by Loïc Gouyette, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Fougères, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
Château de Fougères by Guy Fogwill, on Flickr

*Château de Ray-sur-Saône, Haute-Saône (70)*
Château de Ray-sur-Saône by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Costaérès, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*
Château de Costaérès by Michel Craipeau, on Flickr

*Château de Josselin, Morbihan (56)*
Château de Josselin by tomasc75, on Flickr

*Château de Crissay-sur-Manse, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Crissay-sur-Manse (Indre-et-Loire). by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte by hummelissa, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château d'Ohlain, Pas-de-Calais


Chateau d'Ohlain by Jean Christophe Blanquart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Langeais, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
2015-07-26 Langeais-01 by Christophe ALAIN, on Flickr

*Château de Saint Fargeau, Yonne (89)*
Chateau de Saint Fargeau , l'orage est passé by elisabeth pillet, on Flickr

*Château de Lagrange-Montalivet, Cher (18)*
Château (1590-XVIIe s.) de Lagrange-Montalivet, St-Bouize, près de Sancerre (Cher, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Carrouges, Orne (61)*
Château de Carrouges by Pulex, on Flickr

*Château d'Ozonay (Tournus), Saône-et-Loire (71)*
CHÂTEAU D' OZONAY by Michel CIRODDE ex Eddoric71, on Flickr

*Château de Martigny-le-Comte, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château de Martigny-le-Comte by Defachelle Christian, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Fort la Latte, Côtes-d'Armor


Fort La Latte by Juan-Luke KELLER, on Flickr


----------



## Heavyduty (Mar 24, 2017)

So many beautiful Chateaus is France, no doubt they are nicely furnished in classical elegance style on the inside too


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Château de la Batisse, Puy-de-Dôme*









http://www.chateaudelabatisse.com/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Petit Château de Sceaux, Hauts-de-Seine (92)*
DSCF4993 Petit château de Sceaux (Hauts-de-Seine) by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de Tonquedec, Côtes d'Armor (22)*
Château de Tonquedec dans les Côtes d'Armor (France Bretagne). by Stéphane Pareige, on Flickr

*Château de Marcenay, Côte-d'Or (21)*
Autour du lac de Marcenay (printemps) "2016" by Christian LABEAUNE, on Flickr

*Château de Cheillé, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Cheillé - Indre-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Coutures, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Coutures (maine-et-Loire). by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Chusclan, Gard (30)*
Chusclan _ Gard by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr

*Château de Domfront, Mayenne (53)*
Chateaux de Domfront (17) by Jeremy Polanski, on Flickr

*Château de Bienassis, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*
Château de Bienassis by Azraelle29, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Bionnay, Rhône


Château de Bionnay (Beaujolais, France) by Bernard LARGE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Fourcès, Gers (32)*
Fourcès - Tour du château by jpdelalune, on Flickr

*Château de Roquetaillade, Gironde (33)*
France 2016 - Roquetaillade - Aquitaine by Philippe Béènne, on Flickr

*Château de Sully-sur-Loire, Loiret (45)*
France - Loiret - Sully-sur-Loire by Thierry B, on Flickr

*Château de Cordès, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Château de Cordès (XVe-XVIIIe), Orcival (63) - [Explore du 2 oct. 2013] by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Château de Montrichard, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Montrichard (Loir-et-Cher) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de la Rochepot, Côte-d'Or (21)*
Chateau de la Rochepot by Pierre Danzas, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Rochefort-en-Terre, Morbihan


Château de Rochefort en Terre 3 by Nadine BLANCHARD, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again _*merci beaucoup*_ for your likes :cheers:


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Fort la Latte, Côtes-d'Armor


Gros temps sur le Fort La Latte by Juan-Luke KELLER, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Château des Moyeux, Seine-et-Marne*









http://www.chateau-des-moyeux.com


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Havrincourt, Pas-de-Calais


Château de Havrincourt (62) France by Patrick Demory, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château der Val, Cantal (15)*
Chateau de Val by Line Pic, on Flickr

*Château de Lassay, Mayenne (53)*
Lassay Castle - Château de Lassay (France) by Marechal Jacques, on Flickr

*Château de Pocé, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château de Pocé, dit « la Châtellenie » et son parc by Michel Craipeau, on Flickr

*Château de Bayard, Isère (38)*
Château de Bayard – Pontcharra (Isère, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Chateau de Suze-la-Rousse, Drôme (26)*
Chateau de Suze la Rousse by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr

*Château de Monbazillac, Dordogne (24)*
DSCN9115 Château de Monbazillac (Dordogne) by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de Vizille, Isère (38)*
Château de Vizille, Grenoble, France by LONG TRAN, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Combreux, Loiret


IMG_4395 by PYM45, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Eymet, Dordogne (24)*
Chateau d'Eymet by Pays de Bergerac, Vignoble & Bastides, on Flickr

*Château de Frémauret (Roumagne), Lot-et-Garonne (47)*
Roumagne - Chateau de Frémauret by kinsarvik, on Flickr

*Château de Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
Chateau d'Henri IV à Pau by Pyx | Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Mauvezin (Capvern), Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*Château de mauvezin by bartheseb, on Flickr

*Château de Mauléon-Barousse, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Photo 1677 Château privé de Mauléon-Barousse 65 by Jean-pierre DURAND, on Flickr

*Château de Villarlong, Aude (11)*
Château de Villarlong (Aude-France) by André Lesueur, on Flickr

*Château de Chambord, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Château de Chambord by Lyle Rains, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château d'Amboise, Indre-et-Loire


Château d' Amboise, Forteresse Royale, Indre-et-Loire by Gilles Letang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saint-Christophe-du-Foc, Manche (50)*
P1200890a Saint-Christophe-du-Foc (Manche) by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
lightroom_1565_ château de chenonceau by JEAN PIERRE BOISTE, on Flickr

*Château de Baulx, Hérault (34)*
Le château de Baulx by Brigitte, on Flickr

*Château de Romorantin-Lanthenay, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Romorantin-Lanthenay (Loir-et-Cher) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Germain-de-Livet, Calvados (14)*
This Château (Saint-Germain-de-Livet, in France) combines several architectural styles [3141x2384] by mariorcan1, on Flickr

*Château de Carrouge, Orne (61)*
Château de Carrouge (2014) by Timothée Lecas, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Gien, Loiret


Giens, le château by Nicolas CAULIER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Château de Vincennes by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

*Château de Bricquebec-en-Cotentin, Manche (50)*
Bricquebec-en-Cotentin (Manche) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Villeperdue, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Villeperdue by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château des Ducs de Bretagne (Nantes), Loire-Atlantique (44)*
At the Castle by Enrique EKOGA, on Flickr

*Château de Cirey-sur-Blaise, Haute-Marne (52)*
Château (XVIIe-XVIIIe s.) de Cirey-sur-Blaise (Haute-Marne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Sully-sur-Loire, Loiret


_MG_6994 by PYM45, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saint Fargeau, Yonne (89)*
Chateau de Saint Fargeau , l'orage est passé by elisabeth pillet, on Flickr

*Château de Lagrange-Montalivet, Cher (18)*
Château (1590-XVIIe s.) de Lagrange-Montalivet, St-Bouize, près de Sancerre (Cher, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château d'Avignon (Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer), Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Château d'Avignon aux Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer, Bouches-du-Rhône, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur, France by © Stewart Leiwakabessy, on Flickr

*Château de Carrouges, Orne (61)*
Château de Carrouges by Pulex, on Flickr

*Château d'Ozonay (Tournus), Saône-et-Loire (71)*
CHÂTEAU D' OZONAY by Michel CIRODDE ex Eddoric71, on Flickr

*Château de Martigny-le-Comte, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château de Martigny-le-Comte by Defachelle Christian, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Fougères, Ille-et-Vilaine


chateau by frederic bretagne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again _*merci beaucoup*_ for your likes :cheers:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Château du Magnet, Indre*









http://www.williams-corner.be/vie-en-france/le-berry/


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château du Taureau, Finistère


Le château du Taureau by Thomas Pollin, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Château des ducs de La Trémoille, Deux-Sèvres*


Château des ducs de La Trémoille by JiPiR, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château des Milandes, Dordogne


Château des Milandes by Jean-Paul CERNY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Condé, Aisne (02)*

Condé-en-Brie (Aisne) - Château de Condé by Patrick, on Flickr

*Château de Hautefort, Dordogne (24)*
Château de Hautefort (Dordogne) - Façade ouest by Patrick, sur Flickr

*Château de Chambois, Orne (61)*
Château de Chambois by Fabien POTEL, on Flickr

*Château de Couterne (Argentan), Orne (61)*
Septième étape Argentan - Rennes, 170 km 6 by jplp, on Flickr

*Château de Fougères, Ille-et-Vllaine (35)*
Fougeres-71 by Nicolas JENVRIN, on Flickr

*Château de Murol, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
63 Murol - Château XII XII XVI by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de Villars, Dordogne (24)*
Chateau de Villars by Sangvain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Bonde, Essonne (91)*
Château de la Bonde, Milly-la-Forêt, Essonne, France by Christine C, on Flickr

*Château de Villandraut, Gironde (33)*
Sud-Gironde: Château de Villandraut by Ducombs Alain, on Flickr

*Château de Fourcès, Gers (32)*
Gers - Fourcès - Pont sur l'Auzoue by Ducombs Alain, on Flickr

*Château de Urcy, Côte-d'Or (21)*
Urcy - Côte-d'Or by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Garac, Haute-Garonne (31)*
Château de Garac, 32320 Saint-Christaud by Coline Buch, on Flickr

*Château de Chissay, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Chateau de Chissay, France by MarioEurope, on Flickr

*Château de Clisson, Loire-Atlantique (44)*
Clisson Castle by cefran_other, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Château du Terreau, Saône-et-Loire*


CHÂTEAU DU TERREAU by Michel CIRODDE ex Eddoric71, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château des ducs de Bretagne, Loire-Atlantique


Château des ducs de Bretagne by Jean-Paul CERNY, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Fontainebleau, Seine-et-Marne


Chateau de Fontainebleau by Alain Ferraro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Sainte-Sévère-sur-Indre, Indre (36)*
Sainte-Sévère-sur-Indre (Indre) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Lagarde, Ariège (09)*
Chateau de Lagarde (ariege/Pyrénées-France) by Flodanat, on Flickr

*Château de Levroux, Indre (36)*
Levroux (Indre). by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de la Clayette, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
CHÂTEAU DE LA CLAYETTE by rockpainting ☼ yvette, on Flickr

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Maintenon, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Château de Maintenon, Eure-et-Loir, France by Grangeburn, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Castelnou, Pyrénées-Orientales


Castelnau, Pyrénées-Orientales, France by Freek Blokzijl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château des signes, Var (83)*
Chateau des signes (FR) by Chiffa Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Kérouzéré, Finistère (29)*
Château de Kérouzéré by Azraelle29, on Flickr

*Château de Colombières, Calvados (14)*
251 Château de Colombières by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de Boulogne, Ardèche (07)*
Château de Boulogne (07) by Marie-v Sautel, on Flickr

*Château de Ohlain, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Ohlain (château) 4958 by Marc ROUSSEL, on Flickr

*Château de Champlitte, Haute-Saône (70)*
Château de Champlitte (Haute Saône) by ricohplio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château-Forteresse de Salses, Pyrénées-Orientales (66)*
Forteresse de Salses by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de La Brède, Gironde (33)*
Château de La Brède by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de Baronville, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Chateau de Baronville by Panayotis1, on Flickr

*Château de Belvoir, Doubs (25)*
Chateau de Belvoir (8) by Orick Kimy, on Flickr

*Château de La Grillère, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Faye-la-Vineuse - Indre-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château du Lude, Sarthe (72)*
Château du Lude by Patricia, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Le château de Chenonceau by Crazy Monk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again _*merci beaucoup*_ for your likes ...and photos :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Frémauret (Roumagne), Lot-et-Garonne (47)*
Roumagne - Chateau de Frémauret by kinsarvik, on Flickr

*Château de Clermont, Loire-Atlantique (44)*
Château de Clermont by Jacques, on Flickr

*Château de Gargilesse, Indre (36)*
C1032499 - Château de Gargilesse by Olivier Courtois, on Flickr

*Château de Dieppe, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Dieppe (Seine-Maritime) - Entrée du château-musée by Patrick, on Flickr

*Château d'Esclimont, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Chateau d'Esclimont by Chateaux-Hotels, on Flickr

*Château d'Ussé, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
IMG_6319-HDR-HDR by xsalto, on Flickr

*Château de Blandy-les-Tours, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
Château de Blandy-les-Tours (Seine et Marne) - Donjon (à gauche) et Tour des Gardes by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Montreuil-Bellay, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château de Montreuil-Bellay by Guillaume Martins, on Flickr

*Château de Angles-sur-l'Anglin, Vienne (86)*
Angles-sur-l'Anglin: Le Moulin de Remerle, le Roc aux Sorciers et l'Anglin. by Olivier SIMARD, on Flickr

*Château d'Ambroise, Indre (36)*
Castello di Amboise by germano manganaro, on Flickr

*Château de Montribloud, Ain (01)*
Château de Montribloud by Stéphane Sélo, on Flickr

*Château de La Roche, Loire (42)*
Château de La Roche by Anthony, on Flickr

*Château de Fontainebleau, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
Vol vers Moret via Fontainebleau by ★ iolo ★, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire


Château de Villandry by Thierry B, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château d'Yquem, Gironde


Chateau d'Yquem by MJC Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Sainte-Sévère-sur-Indre, Indre (36)*
Sainte-Sévère-sur-Indre (Indre) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Maintenon, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Château de Maintenon, Eure-et-Loir, France by Grangeburn, on Flickr

*Château de Termes, Aude (11)*
Château de Termes by Au Bout De La Route, on Flickr

*Château de Brissac, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château de Brissac by Juliette Behr, on Flickr

*Château de Chamarande, Essonne (91)*
Le château de Chamarande by DavidB1977, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Suze-la-Rousse, Drôme


Chateau de Suze la Rousse by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Reuville, Charente (16)*
DSCF3491 Château de Reuville, Boutteville by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
CHATEAU DE VILLANDRY FRANCE APRIL 2010 by Mini Cooper, on Flickr

*Château de St. Gratien, Somme (80)*
Chateau de St Gratien by JDAMI, on Flickr

*Château de Brécy, Calvados (14)*
Château de Brécy by CyndiieDel, on Flickr

*Château de Rochechouart, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Château de Rochechouart (Haute-Vienne) by Feldpost 14, on Flickr

*Château de Cirey-sur-Blaise, Haute-Marne (52)*
Château (XVIIe-XVIIIe s.) de Cirey-sur-Blaise (Haute-Marne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Menthon-Saint-Bernard, Haute-Savoie


Château de Menthon-Saint-Bernard ~ #ChâteauDeMenthon-Saint-Bernard #Château #france by Ben Moeller-Gaa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again _*merci beaucoup*_ for your likes :cheers:


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Champs-sur-Marne, Seine-et-Marne


Château de Champs-sur-Marne by Sorenza, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Montrottier, Haute-Savoie


Château de Montrottier ~ #ChâteauDeMontrottier #Château #france #clouds by Ben Moeller-Gaa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Château de Vincennes by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

*Château de Villeperdue, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Villeperdue by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château des Ducs de Bretagne (Nantes), Loire-Atlantique (44)*
At the Castle by Enrique EKOGA, on Flickr

*Château de Cirey-sur-Blaise, Haute-Marne (52)*
Château (XVIIe-XVIIIe s.) de Cirey-sur-Blaise (Haute-Marne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Maintenon, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Jardins du château de Maintenon (Eure-et-Loir, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Kerguéhennec, Morbihan


Chateau Kerguéhennec by Philippe RIQUET, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Lagrange-Montalivet, Cher (18)*
Château (1590-XVIIe s.) de Lagrange-Montalivet, St-Bouize, près de Sancerre (Cher, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château d'Ozonay (Tournus), Saône-et-Loire (71)*
CHÂTEAU D' OZONAY by Michel CIRODDE ex Eddoric71, on Flickr

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Termes, Aude (11)*
Château de Termes by Au Bout De La Route, on Flickr

*Château de Maintenon, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Château de Maintenon (Eure-et-Loir, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Rully, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Binnenplaats - Château de Rully (anno 800) - Rully/FR by Richard Poppelaars, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Breteuil, Yvelines


Chateau de Breteuil by thomas brenac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saint-André-de-Valborgne, Gard (30)*
Saint-André-de-Valborgne by ricko800, on Flickr

*Château de Cormatin, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Chateau de Cormatin by anthsnap!, on Flickr

*Château de Pont l'Abbé, Finistère (29)*
Chateau de Pont l'Abbé Finistére (1) by gattolocos, on Flickr

*Château de Pierreclos, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Le château de Pierreclos (Saône-et-Loire) by Morio60, on Flickr

*Château de la Flèche, Sarthe (72)*
092349797115262 by alviesunkel2666, on Flickr

*Château de Chantilly, Oise (60)*
Chateau de Chantilly by Mauro Coiote, on Flickr

*Château de l'Eraudiére, Loire-Atlantique (44)*
Chateau de l'Eraudiére - Nantes - Loire-Atlantique by gattolocos, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Kérouzéré, Finistère


Château de Kérouzéré by Alain Ferraro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saint-Amand-en-Puisaye, Nièvre (58)*
Saint-Amand-en-Puisaye (Nièvre) - Le château by Morio60 (en pause), on Flickr

*Château des Dames (Le Châtelet-en-Brie), Seine-et-Marne (77)*
- Le Château des Dames, Le Châtelet-en-Brie (77) Seine et Marne - Île de France // 180.33 - 74 // by vitruve, on Flickr

*Château de La Folie-Braine, Aisne (02)*
Château de La Folie - Braine by DavidB1977, on Flickr

*Château de Canon, Calvados (14)*
Château de Canon - Mézidon-Canon by CyndiieDel, on Flickr

*Château de Beynac, Dordogne (24)*
Château de Beynac by dprezat, on Flickr

*Château de Peypertuse, Aude (11)*
IMG_7615 by DOT finger, on Flickr

*Château de Aubenas, Ardèche (07)*
Le château d'Aubenas by Òscar Assenza, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Vogüé, Ardèche


Vogué (07) by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Bridoré, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Bridoré (Indre-et-Loire) by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Casteljaloux, Lot-et-Garonne (47)*
Région de Casteljaloux by Christine-dg, on Flickr

*Château de Blandy-les-Tours, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
Château de Blandy-les-Tours by Quentin Douchet, on Flickr

*Château de Rochebrune, Charente (16)*
Chateau de Rochebrune, Etagnac, Charente France by LesTroisChenes, on Flickr

*Château de La Clayette, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Chateau de La Clayette by Gabrïelle, on Flickr

*Château de Cornes d'Urfé, Loire (42)*
Le château des Cornes d'Urfé by Monia Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte, Seine-et-Marne


Château de Vaux le Vicomte by *..: LenikLAS :..*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again _*merci beaucoup*_ for your likes :cheers:


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Bionnay, Rhône


Château de Bionnay (Beaujolais, France) by Bernard LARGE, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Lanquais, Dordogne


Chateau Lanquais by Peter Kok, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saumur, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château de Saumur by Drics67, on Flickr

*Château de l'Embouteilleuse, Isère (38)*
Porte ouverte sur interdit by Caroline Vincelet, on Flickr

*Château des Milandes, Dordogne (24)*
chateau_des_milandes_castle_dordogne_france-wallpaper-2560x1440 by tchik93, on Flickr

*Château de Mers-sur-Indre, Indre (36)*
Mers-sur-Indre (Indre) by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de la Madeleine-Chevreuse, Yvelines (78)*
Château de la Madeleine_Chevreuse by Chrisar, on Flickr

*Château de Bertangles, Somme (80)*
Bertangles - Somme by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de l'embouteilleuse, Isère (38)*
La bouteille de trop by Caroline Vincelet, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château d'Agassac, Gironde


Château d'Agassac by Anastasia Kouvela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Eymet, Dordogne (24)*
Chateau d'Eymet by Pays de Bergerac, Vignoble & Bastides, on Flickr

*Château de Frémauret (Roumagne), Lot-et-Garonne (47)*
Roumagne - Chateau de Frémauret by kinsarvik, on Flickr

*Château de Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
Chateau d'Henri IV à Pau by Pyx | Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Clermont, Loire-Atlantique (44)*
Château de Clermont by Jacques, on Flickr

*Château de Gargilesse, Indre (36)*
C1032499 - Château de Gargilesse by Olivier Courtois, on Flickr

*Château de Dieppe, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Dieppe (Seine-Maritime) - Entrée du château-musée by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château des Issarts, Gard


Chateau des Issarts (30) by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Jeurre, Essonne (91)*
Château de Jeurre, Morigny-Champigny (Essonne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Hautefort, Dordogne (24)*
Château de Hautefort by Michel Séguret, on Flickr

*Château du Rivau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château du Rivau by Michel Craipeau, on Flickr

*Château de Serrant, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château de Serrant (XVIIe-XVIIIe), Saint-Georges-sur-Loire (49) by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Château de Lunéville, Meurthe-et-Moselle (54)*
Château de Lunéville, Meurthe et Moselle (54 ) by jbdlc5756, on Flickr

*Château de Mont-l'Evêque, Oise (60)*
Château de Mont-l'Evêque by Philippe_28, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Bren said:


> Château des Issarts, Gard


One more


Chateau des Issarts (30) by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Montfort, Dordogne (24)*
Château de Montfort by Bobrad, on Flickr

*Château de la Chabotterie, Vendée (85)*
La Chabotterie by  Philippe L Photography , on Flickr

*Château de Puivert, Aude (11)*
IMG_1674 by howiemj, on Flickr

*Château de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Villandry by Jeremy Vickers, on Flickr

*Château de Vogüé, Ardèche (07)*
Château de Vogüé by GK Photo, on Flickr

*Château de Noailles, Corrèze (19)*
Noailles (Corrèze) by PierreG_09, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Sceaux, Hauts-de-Seine


Château de Sceaux, France by Doux Vide, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Javarzay, Deux-Sèvres (79)*
Château de Javarzay (1) by Jacky HAIRAULT, on Flickr

*Château de Demigny, Saône-et-Loire (41)*
Demigny - Saône-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Rully, Saône-et-Loire (41)*
Rully - Saône-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Ambreuil, Saône-et-Loire (41)*
Saint-Ambreuil - Saône-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Beynac-et-Cazenac, Dordogne (24)*
Beynac-et-Cazenac, Beynac Chateaux, Grotte du Grand Roc, Les-Eyzies-de-Tayac, France, 23 June 2016 by Lynn Rainard, on Flickr

*Château de L'Escoublère, Mayenne (53)*
53 Daon - L'Escoublère (1994) by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Menthon-Saint-Bernard, Haute-Savoie


Chateau de Menthon-Saint Bernard,Haute Savoie, France by Freek Blokzijl, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château d'Olhain, Pas-de-Calais


chateau d'Olhain à Fresnicourt le dolmen Nord de la France by Macecylia, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Champs-sur-Marne, Seine-et-Marne


Château de Champs-sur-Marne by Sorenza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Bien-Assis, Allier (03)*
le chateau de bien assis by cloro1, on Flickr

*Château de Beaumont (La Mure), Isère (38)*
Le Château de Beaumont by Cary Greisch, on Flickr

*Château de Castelnau-Bretenoux, Lot (46)*
Castelnau-Bretenoux moat and artillery tower by Mark Vanstone, on Flickr

*Château de Châteaudun, Eure-et-Loir (41)*
Châteaudun (Eure-et-Loir) by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Boulogne, Ardèche (07)*
DSC_3597_-1 Le château de Boulogne by yves62160, on Flickr

*Château de Mont-l'Evêque, Oise (60)*
Château de Mont-l'Evêque by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Bonnefontaine, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
Château de Bonnefontaine by Azraelle29, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Saumur, Maine-et-Loire


IMG_6294 by PYM45, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Frazé, Eure-et-Loir


Pâture et logis — château (XXe-XIXe s.) de Frazé, Eure-et-Loir, octobre 2017 by Stéphane Bily, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Carcassonne, Aude


Carcassonne La Cité by Philippe CABARET, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Laval, Mayenne (53)*
Vieux-Château de Laval, Mayenne by Stéphane Mahot, on Flickr

*Château de Villentrois, Indre (36)*
Villentrois (Indre) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Lavardin, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Lavardin (Loir-et-Cher) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Malbrouck, Moselle (57)*
Dans la cour intérieure, château de Malbrouck (XVe), Manderen, pays de Sierck, Moselle, Lorraine, France. by Bernard Blanc, on Flickr

*Château de Chauvigny, Vienne (86)*
Chauvigny (Vienne) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Castelnau-Bretenoux, Dordogne (24)*
Château de Castelnau-Bretenoux by Melle Dulak, on Flickr

*Château de Boulogne-sur-Mer, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Château de Boulogne-sur-Mer by Tomek (tsn), on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de la Gascherie, Loire-Atlantique


Château by rogermarcel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saumur, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Saumur castle by Sulky Ghrafer, on Flickr

*Château de Josselin, Morbihan (56)*
P1120099_r by Gildas FUNTUN, on Flickr

*Château de Kerangat, Morbihan (56)*
DSC01228 by Mitch Weisburgh, on Flickr

*Château de Thoury, Allier (03)*
Château de Thoury (Allier) by Pulex, on Flickr

*Château de Vitre, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
P1270988 by azama8, on Flickr

*Château-Gaillard, Eure (27)*
Chateau Gaillard 2016 365 by Alan, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Brissac, Maine-et-Loire


Château de Brissac, France, Maine et Loire by Loïc Gouyette, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ruines du Château de Beuron, Yvelines (78)*
Ruines du château de Beuron by Philippe_28 (maintenant sur ipernity), on Flickr

*Château de Beynac-Cazenac, Dordogne (24)*
Château de Beynac-Cazenac en Périgord noir - France - [3872 x 2338] by mariorcan1, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Jean, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château Saint-Jean by Julien VI, on Flickr

*Château de Chalon, Jura (39)*
Chateau-Chalon , Jura , Franche-Comté-3 by Raphael Hérédia, on Flickr

*Château de Villerouge-Termenès, Aude (11)*
Villerouge-Termenès - Château by Martin, on Flickr

*Château de Vizille, Isère (38)*
Château de Vizille (Isère) - France by Thierry PASCAL, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Murol, Puy-de-Dôme


Chateau de Murol by Gaël M., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Petit Château de Sceaux, Hauts-de-Seine (92)*
DSCF4993 Petit château de Sceaux (Hauts-de-Seine) by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de Tonquedec, Côtes d'Armor (22)*
Château de Tonquedec dans les Côtes d'Armor (France Bretagne). by Stéphane Pareige, on Flickr

*Château de Marcenay, Côte-d'Or (21)*
Autour du lac de Marcenay (printemps) "2016" by Christian LABEAUNE, on Flickr

*Château de Cheillé, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Cheillé - Indre-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Coutures, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Coutures (maine-et-Loire). by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Chusclan, Gard (30)*
Chusclan _ Gard by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr

*Château de Domfront, Mayenne (53)*
Chateaux de Domfront (17) by Jeremy Polanski, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Sagonne, Cher


Aerial shot - Vue aérienne du château de Sagonne by Dominique AUTHIER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Montmoirac, Gard (30)*
Château de Montmoirac by gunger30, on Flickr

*Château de Brissac, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château (XIe-XVIIe) de Brissac (49) by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Château de Raray, Oise (60)*
Château de Raray by En Pays d'Halatte, on Flickr

*Château de la Hunaudaye, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*
France 2017, Bretagne: Chateau de la Hunaudaye by Michael Pfau, on Flickr

*Château de l’Hers, Vaucluse (84)*
Chateau de l’Hers by Groundhopping Merseburg, on Flickr

*Château de Gaillard, Eure (27)*
Chateau Gaillard (8) by Alain Lehot, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Villesavin, Loir-et-Cher


Château de Villesavin (XVIe siècle), Tour-en-Sologne, vue aérienne by Dominique AUTHIER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again _*merci beaucoup*_ for your likes :cheers:


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Saint-Laurent, Cher


Château de Mamets, vue aérienne by Dominique AUTHIER, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de la Morinière, Loir-et-Cher


Château de la Moriniere à Mur-de-Sologne (Loir-et-Cher), vue aérienne by Dominique AUTHIER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Arlay, Jura (39)*

Communs (dernier quart du XVIIIe s.) du château d'Arlay (Jura, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Tarascon, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Château de Tarascon (13) Château de beaucaire (30) #castel #chateau #southoffrance #suddeFrance #france #french by Loïc Gonfond, on Flickr

*Château de Cénevières, Lot (46)*
Château de Cénevières (XIe-XVIe), Cénevières, Quercy, Lot, Occitanie, France. by Bernard Blanc, on Flickr

*Château de Chevreaux, Jura (39)*

Château-fort de Chevreaux by Christophe Ramonet, on Flickr

*Château de Frontenay, Jura (39)*

Château de Frontenay, Jura by LT. Z, on Flickr

*Château de Chevigny-Saint-Sauveur, Côte-d'Or (21)*

Château de Chevigny by Patrick BOUCHENARD, on Flickr

*Château de Montbrun, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Château de Montbrun by suricate quatrevingtsept, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Cheverny, Loir-et-Cher


Château de Cheverny (Loir-et-Cher), vue aérienne by Dominique AUTHIER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chantilly, Oise (60)*
Château de Chantilly, 5 septembre 2017. by gregory lejeune, on Flickr

*Château de Laval, Mayenne (53)*
Vieux-Château de Laval, Mayenne by Stéphane Mahot, on Flickr

*Château de Villentrois, Indre (36)*
Villentrois (Indre) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Lavardin, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Lavardin (Loir-et-Cher) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Malbrouck, Moselle (57)*
Dans la cour intérieure, château de Malbrouck (XVe), Manderen, pays de Sierck, Moselle, Lorraine, France. by Bernard Blanc, on Flickr

*Château de Nieul, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Château de Nieul (87) by Sur mon chemin, j'ai rencontré..., on Flickr

*Château de Villentrois, Indre (36)*
Villentrois (Indre) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Chambord, Loir-et-Cher


Château de Chambord, (Loir-et-Cher), vue aérienne by Dominique AUTHIER, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château du Haut-Koenigsbourg, Bas-Rhin


Château du Haut-Koenigsbourg, Alsace, France by Etienne Ehret, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Aubigny-sur-Nère, Cher (18)*

Château d'Aubigny sur Nere by Nicolas CAULIER, on Flickr

*Château de Lapalisse, Allier (03)*
Lapalisse by Jelle Drok, on Flickr

*Château de Vendoire, Dordogne (24)*
Le château de Vendoire à l'Ombre by Stephane Mignon, on Flickr

*Château de Cruzy-le-Chatel, Yonne (89)*
Cruzy-le-Chatel - Yonne by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de la Roche, Loire (42)*
Château de la Roche by Dav Id, on Flickr

*Château de Carcassonne, Aude (11)*

Carcassone illuminée, Occitanie, France by Co-jjack, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Kaysersberg, Haut-Rhin


Kaysersberg et son Château, Alsace, France by Etienne Ehret, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Châteaudun, Eure-et-Loir (41)*
Châteaudun (Eure-et-Loir) by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Boulogne, Ardèche (07)*
DSC_3597_-1 Le château de Boulogne by yves62160, on Flickr

*Château de Bien-Assis, Allier (03)*
le chateau de bien assis by cloro1, on Flickr

*Château de Beaumont (La Mure), Isère (38)*
Le Château de Beaumont by Cary Greisch, on Flickr

*Château de Castelnau-Bretenoux, Lot (46)*
Castelnau-Bretenoux moat and artillery tower by Mark Vanstone, on Flickr

*Château de La Clayette, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Chateau de la Clayette Saône et Loire by Defachelle Christian 🌿, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again _*merci beaucoup*_ for your likes :cheers:


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Château of Tarascon by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
CHATEAU DE VILLANDRY FRANCE APRIL 2010 by Mini Cooper, on Flickr

*Château de St. Gratien, Somme (80)*
Chateau de St Gratien by JDAMI, on Flickr

*Château de Brécy, Calvados (14)*
Château de Brécy by CyndiieDel, on Flickr

*Château de Rochechouart, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Château de Rochechouart (Haute-Vienne) by Feldpost 14, on Flickr

*Château de Val, Cantal (15)*
image7612kk by Céline Bizot-Zanatta, on Flickr

*Château de Nogaret, Lot-et-Garonne (47)*
Castèl de Nogarèda by Marc Andreu, on Flickr

*Château de Menthon-Saint-Bernard, Haute-Savoie*
Autour du Château de Menthon-Saint-Bernard, au 645D en décembre 2017 (Annecy - France)003 copie.jpg by Stéphane Cazalet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Aubigny-sur-Nère, Cher (18)*

Château d'Aubigny sur Nere by Nicolas CAULIER, on Flickr

*Château de Vendoire, Dordogne (24)*
Le château de Vendoire à l'Ombre by Stephane Mignon, on Flickr

*Château de Cruzy-le-Chatel, Yonne (89)*
Cruzy-le-Chatel - Yonne by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Gisors, Eure (27)*
FRANCE by mauro benno, on Flickr

*Château de Cagnes-sur-Mer, Alpes-,Maritime (06)*
CHATEAU DE CAGNES s/MER by David.ADNPics, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Ilpize, Haute-Loire (43)*
Château Saint-Ilpize-20170914-4483 by RICHARD Christophe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Yèvre-le-Châtel, Loiret (45)*
juin 2008 016 by Mickey, on Flickr

*Château de Fougères, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
Château de Fougères by Jean-Paul CERNY, on Flickr

*Château de Chandoiseau (Les Trois Moutiers), Vienne (86)*
Le manoir de Chandoiseau by Joël AUBRY, on Flickr

*Château de la Chaize, Rhône (69)*
20081019 Odenas Rhône - Lyon International Sortie en Beaujolais Chateau de La Chaize-13 by anhndee, on Flickr

*Château d'Alleuze, Cantal (15)*
Château d'Alleuze - Cantal 15 France by Joël HUGON, on Flickr

*Château de la Brousse, Aveyron (12)*

Brousse-le Chateau, Aveyron, France by Freek Blokzijl, on Flickr

*Merry Christmas to all!
Joyeux Noël à tous!*
:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Bricquebec-en-Cotentin, Manche (50)*
Bricquebec-en-Cotentin (Manche) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château des signes, Var (83)*
Chateau des signes (FR) by Chiffa Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Cuzion, Indre (36)*
Cuzion (Indre) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Céré-la-Ronde, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Céré-la-Ronde (Indre-et-Loire) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Bricquebec-en-Cotentin, Manche (50)*
Bricquebec-en-Cotentin (Manche) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Lambert, Gironde (33)*
20160511_085046-1348.jpg by Ted Cash, on Flickr

*Château de Maintenon, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Chateau de Maintenon by NZGandG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Pierrefonds, Oise (60)*
Le château de Pierrefonds, il apparait au-dessus des bois... by Vever Herve, on Flickr

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Château de Vincennes -9 (94) by JAYL38, on Flickr

*Château de Blandy-les-Tours, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
Blandy-les-Tours - Château by Jan Kamphuis, on Flickr

*Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte, Maincy by Jan Kamphuis, on Flickr

*Château de Les Salles-sur-Verdon, Var (83)*
Les Salles-sur-Verdon - 01 by kinsarvik, on Flickr

*Château de Commequiers, Vendée (85)*
Château de Commequiers, seconde moitié du XVe siècle et début du XVIe siècle by William Chevillon, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Lignereuil, Pas-de-Calais


Château de Lignereuil by Sébastien Croës, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again *merci beaucoup* for your likes :cheers:


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château d'Yvoire, Haute-Savoie


Wonderland by Frédéric Pactat, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Duingt, Haute-Savoie


Chateau de Duingt by Yves Duployez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Noailles, Corrèze (19)*
Noailles (Corrèze) by PierreG_09, on Flickr

*Château de Sceaux, Hauts-de-Seine (92)*
DSCF4970 Château de Sceaux (Hauts-de-Seine) by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de La Brède, Gironde (33)*
Château de La Brède by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de Grignols, Gironde (33)*
Château de Grignols (XVe, XVIe, XIXe), Grignols, Landes de Gascogne, Gironde, Aquitaine, France. by Bernard Blanc, on Flickr

*Château de Réville, Manche (50)*
DSCF4282 Réville (Manche) by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de Tarascon, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Tarascon - Bouches-du-Rhône by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Val, Cantal (15)*
image7612kk by Céline Bizot-Zanatta, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château Turpault, Morbihan


Chateau Turpault old school by Yves Duployez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Jumilhac, Dordogne (24)*
CHÂTEAU DE JUMILHAC EN DORDOGNE by sebastien colpin, on Flickr

*Château de Lichtenberg, Bas-Rhin (67)*
Château de Lichtenberg (25) by Stephane F., on Flickr

*Château de Serres, Aude (11)*
Château de Serres (Aude - France) by Patrick Carlier, on Flickr

*Château de Vascoeuil, Eure (27)*
Château de Vascoeuil by Peter Albion, on Flickr

*Château de Suscinio, Morbihan (56)*
château de Suscinio, Morbihan, Bretagne, France by jean-philippe Le Roux, on Flickr

*Château du Clos de Vougeot, Côte-d'Or (21)*
Chateau du Clos de Vougeot by Navin Rajagopalan, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château Philippe de Commynes, Nord


Château Philippe de Commynes by Sébastien Croës, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château des Mesnuls, Yvelines (78)*
Château des Mesnuls DxOFP_DSF1545 by Michel, on Flickr

*Château de Chantilly, Oise (60)*
Mysterious Chantilly (explore 2016-03-24) by Dclicks Dclacks, on Flickr

*Château d'Angles-sur-l'Anglin, Vienne (86)*
lumière dorée sur le château d'Angles-sur-l'Anglin by Jeanne Valois, on Flickr

*Château De Loches, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Chateau De Loches by Daniel Guimberteau, on Flickr

*Château de Crazannes, Charente-Maritime (17)*
Chateau de Crazannes, Saintonge by thierry llansades, on Flickr

*Château de Viviourès, Hèrault (34)*
Chateau de Viviourès by Delphine, on Flickr

Happy New Year to all!
Bonne Année à tous!
:cheers:


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Tarascon, Bouches-du-Rhône


Tarascon 2017 by kotazzi 3, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Fort la Latte, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*

TOP_DSC_6447_gomme by Hugues TABURET, on Flickr

*Château-Forteresse de Salses, Pyrénées-Orientales (66)*
Forteresse de Salses by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de Sceaux, Hauts-de-Seine (92)*
DSCF4970 Château de Sceaux (Hauts-de-Seine) by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de La Brède, Gironde (33)*
Château de La Brède by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de la Motte Fénelon, Nord (59)*
DSC_4739_ Château de la Motte Fénelon by YVES NEVEJANS, on Flickr

*Château des Milandes, Dordogne (24)*

Château des Milandes (Dordogne-France) by tontonlabiere, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château d'Olhain, Pas-de-Calais


Chateau de Olhain - Fresnicourt le Dolmen _ pas de by FREDERIC DRIGUET, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Montreuil-Bellay, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château de Montreuil-Bellay by Guillaume Martins, on Flickr

*Château de Angles-sur-l'Anglin, Vienne (86)*
Angles-sur-l'Anglin: Le Moulin de Remerle, le Roc aux Sorciers et l'Anglin. by Olivier SIMARD, on Flickr

*Château d'Ambroise, Indre (36)*
Castello di Amboise by germano manganaro, on Flickr

*Château de Montribloud, Ain (01)*
Château de Montribloud by Stéphane Sélo, on Flickr

*Château de Bonaguil, Lot-et-Garonne (47)*
Bonaguil by Photodidacte, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*

2016-11-07_09-54-24 by Florence Fontaine, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Lassay, Mayenne


Château | Castle | Lassay-Les-Châteaux | France by Sébastien Croës, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again _*merci beaucoup*_ for your likes :cheers:


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Châteauneuf, Côte-d’Or


Chateau Neuf by John Howard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chambon, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Château du Chambon by Emeline BROUSSARD, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Christophe-du-Foc, Manche (50)*
P1200890a Saint-Christophe-du-Foc (Manche) by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de Sotteville, Manche (50)*
P1200912 Château de Sotteville by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de Compiègne, Oise (60)*
Le château de Compiègne depuis le parc. by Vever Herve, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
lightroom_1565_ château de chenonceau by JEAN PIERRE BOISTE, on Flickr

*Château de Baulx, Hérault (34)*
Le château de Baulx by Brigitte, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Gaillon, Eure


Gaillon ( Eure ) by olivier cremer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Château de Vincennes by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

*Château de Bricquebec-en-Cotentin, Manche (50)*
Bricquebec-en-Cotentin (Manche) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Cirey-sur-Blaise, Haute-Marne (52)*
Château (XVIIe-XVIIIe s.) de Cirey-sur-Blaise (Haute-Marne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
Castle life by Sizun Eye, on Flickr

*Château de Hérisson, Allier (03)*
Le château fort de Hérisson by Vestia, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château d'Avignon, Vaucluse, in the background and Fort Saint-André, Gard, in the foreground


Avignon et Villeneuve les Av. by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Sully-sur-Loire, Loiret (45)*
France - Loiret - Sully-sur-Loire by Thierry B, on Flickr

*Château de Radepont, Eure (27)*
Château de Radepont - Eure by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Rochebrune, Charente (16)*
Chateau de Rochebrune, Etagnac, Charente France by LesTroisChenes, on Flickr

*Château de La Clayette, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Chateau de La Clayette by Gabrïelle, on Flickr

*Château de Collonges-la-Rouge, Corrèze (19)*
Collonges-la-Rouge (Corrèze). by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Maincy, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
Maincy - Seine-et-Marne by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Grammont, Ain


Chateau de Grammont (Ain) by DIDIER GLEYZE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Amboise, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
2015-07-25 Amboise-05 by Christophe ALAIN, on Flickr

*Château de Saint Fargeau, Yonne (89)*
Chateau de Saint Fargeau , l'orage est passé by elisabeth pillet, on Flickr

*Château de Lagrange-Montalivet, Cher (18)*
Château (1590-XVIIe s.) de Lagrange-Montalivet, St-Bouize, près de Sancerre (Cher, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Précy-sous-Thil, Côte d'Or (21)*
Précy-sous-Thil (Côte d'Or) by DESMIDT Patrick, on Flickr

*Château de Cordès, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Château de Cordès (XVe-XVIIIe), Orcival (63) - [Explore du 2 oct. 2013] by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Château de Radepont, Eure (27)*
Château de Radepont - Eure by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Cheverny, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Cheverny by Alain Ferraro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vogüé, Ardèche (07)*

Vogué (07) by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr

*Château de la Flocelière, Vendée (85)*
Vendée - Chateau de la Flocelière by Francis Fantoni, on Flickr

*Château de Creully, Calvados (14)*
Jean-Michel FLORET FJM_1610 by Jean-Michel FLORET, on Flickr

*Château de Villers-Chatel, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
DSC_3790_-1 Château de Villers-Chatel by yves62160, on Flickr

*Château de Chantilly, Oise (60)*
Stillness by Sizun Eye, on Flickr

*Château de Rauzan, Gironde (33)*
chateau de rauzan_d by hermansienko, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de La Roche-Courbon, Charente-Maritime


Château de La Roche-Courbon by Michel Debaisieux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Colmar, Haut-Rhin (68)*
_DSF5217.jpg by Pepe 007, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Villers-Chatel, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
DSC_3790_-1 Château de Villers-Chatel by yves62160, on Flickr

*Château de Theilley, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Theilley -Loir-et-Cher by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Cany, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Le Château de Cany entouré de ses douves, près de Cany-Barville (Haute-Normandie) (2015-08-25 -30) by Cary Greisch, on Flickr

*Château de la Flocelière, Vendée (85)*
Vendée - Chateau de la Flocelière by Francis Fantoni, on Flickr

*Château de Menthon-Saint-Bernard, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Château de Menthon-Saint-Bernard by Christian Daumoinx, on Flickr

*Château d'Hénonville, Oise (60)*
Village du Vexin Château d'Hénonville by  Philippe L PhotoGraphy jesuisParis, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Crazannes, Charente-Maritime


Le château de Crazannes. by Michel Debaisieux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once more _*merci beaucoup*_ for your likes and photos :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Roque-Gageac, Dordogne (24)*
Manoir de Tarde - Plus Beaux Village de France - La Roque-Gageac by Richard Poppelaars, on Flickr

*Château d'Auvers, Val-d'Oise (95)*
Château d'Auvers by Didier Massé, on Flickr

*Château de Beynac, Dordogne (24)*
Chateau de Beynac by tim castro de haro, on Flickr

*Château de Cordes, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Le chateau d'Orcival by Fabien Legagneur, on Flickr

*Château de Bressieux, Isère (38)*
Chateau de Bressieux. Isère by alain deroubaix, on Flickr

*Château de Bresson, Isère (38)*
Chateau de Bresson XV-XIV siècle, Isère 15 by voyageursdumonde1, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Bren said:


> Cité de Carcassonne, Aude


One more


final_carcassonne by Fabien ROUIRE - FR-STUDIOS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saint Fargeau, Yonne (89)*
Chateau de Saint Fargeau , l'orage est passé by elisabeth pillet, on Flickr

*Château de Lagrange-Montalivet, Cher (18)*
Château (1590-XVIIe s.) de Lagrange-Montalivet, St-Bouize, près de Sancerre (Cher, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château d'Avignon, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Château d'Avignon aux Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer, Bouches-du-Rhône, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur, France by © Stewart Leiwakabessy, on Flickr

*Château de Carrouges, Orne (61)*
Château de Carrouges by Pulex, on Flickr

*Château d'Ozonay, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
CHÂTEAU D' OZONAY by Michel CIRODDE ex Eddoric71, on Flickr

*Château de Martigny-le-Comte, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château de Martigny-le-Comte by Defachelle Christian, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Bonnemare, Eure


Bonnemare ( Haute Normandie ) by olivier cremer, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Hannaches, Oise


Château de Hannaches - Oise by Philippe_28, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Maintenon, Eure-et-Loire (28)*
Chateau de Maintenon. by Alain Lehot, on Flickr

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Château de Vincennes by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

*Château de la Roche Courbon, Charente-Maritime (17)*
Chateau de la Roche Courbon- Charente Maritime- France by Globetrotteur17, on Flickr

*Château de Chassy, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Chateau et Eglise de Chassy by Defachelle Christian, on Flickr

*Château de Bricquebec-en-Cotentin, Manche (50)*
Bricquebec-en-Cotentin (Manche) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de La Muette, Aisne


Largny-sur-Automne (Aisne) - Jardins et château de La Muette - Jardin de buis by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Sully-sur-Loire, Loiret (45)*

_MG_6994 by PYM45, on Flickr

*Château de Lagrange-Montalivet, Cher (18)*
Château (1590-XVIIe s.) de Lagrange-Montalivet, St-Bouize, près de Sancerre (Cher, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Carrouges, Orne (61)*
Château de Carrouges by Pulex, on Flickr

*Château d'Ozonay, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
CHÂTEAU D' OZONAY by Michel CIRODDE ex Eddoric71, on Flickr

*Château de Martigny-le-Comte, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château de Martigny-le-Comte by Defachelle Christian, on Flickr

*Château de Tigné, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Tigné (Maine-et-Loire) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Seix, Ariège (09)*
Château de Seix (Ariège, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Nieuil, Haute-Vienne


chateau de nieul (haute-vienne) by philippe wazary (haute vienne 87), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Frémauret, Lot-et-Garonne (47)*
Roumagne - Chateau de Frémauret by kinsarvik, on Flickr

*Château de Gargilesse, Indre (36)*
C1032499 - Château de Gargilesse by Olivier Courtois, on Flickr

*Château de Dieppe, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Dieppe (Seine-Maritime) - Entrée du château-musée by Patrick, on Flickr

*Château d'Esclimont, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Chateau d'Esclimont by Chateaux-Hotels, on Flickr

*Château de Bonrepos, Haute-Garonne (31)*
Château de Bonrepos-Riquet by Neekkola, on Flickr

*Château de Bazoches-sur-Vesles, Aisne (02)*
Ancien château de Bazoches-sur-Vesles by DavidB1977, on Flickr

*Château de Beyrie, Landes (40)*
Ruines du château (XVIe-XVIIe), Beyrie-sur-Joyeuse, Pays de Mixe, Basse-Navarre, Pays basque, Pyrénées Atlantiques, Aquitaine, France. by Bernard Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château d'Aubenas, Ardèche


Château (XIIe - XVIIIe s.) de Montlaur, Aubenas (Ardèche, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Seix, Ariège


Château de Seix (Ariège, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Champlâtreux, Val-d'Oise (95)*

This is the Château de Champlâtreux about an hour outside of Paris. by Curtis Simmons, sur Flickr

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Château de Vincennes by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

*Château de Bricquebec-en-Cotentin, Manche (50)*
Bricquebec-en-Cotentin (Manche) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Villeperdue, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Villeperdue by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Cirey-sur-Blaise, Haute-Marne (52)*
Château (XVIIe-XVIIIe s.) de Cirey-sur-Blaise (Haute-Marne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château d'Éguilly, Côte-d'Or


Château (XIIe-XVIIe s.) d'Éguilly (Côte-d'Or, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chevreaux, Jura (39)*

Château-fort de Chevreaux by Christophe Ramonet, on Flickr

*Château de Margaux, Gironde (33)*
Les platanes de Château Margaux by Arlette et Maurice Albray, on Flickr

*Château de l'Embouteilleuse, Isère (38)*
Porte ouverte sur interdit by Caroline Vincelet, on Flickr

*Château de la Madeleine-Chevreuse, Yvelines (78)*
Château de la Madeleine_Chevreuse by Chrisar, on Flickr

*Château de Bertangles, Somme (80)*
Bertangles - Somme by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de la Hunaudaye, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*
France 2017, Bretagne: Chateau de la Hunaudaye by Michael Pfau, on Flickr

*Château de Lastours, Aude (11)*
Chateaux de Lastours by Florent Péraudeau, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château du parc de Sceaux, Hauts-de-Seine


Chateau du parc de Sceaux by Daniel HACHE, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Gerberoy, Oise


Gerberoy by Sébastien Bajou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Bonneval, Haute-Vienne (87)*

Bonneval2 by Capteur87, on Flickr

*Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte, Seine-et-Marne (77)*Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte by Herman Pijpers, on Flickr

*Château de Vérignon, Var (83)*
83 - Vérignon - RandoCool - Les deux chapelles et la crête by Yves Provence, on Flickr

*Château de la Marquise, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Oissel - Château de la Marquise by Images de Normandie... et d'ailleurs, on Flickr

*Château de Virieu, Isère (38)*
Château (XIe au XVIIIe s.) de Virieu (Isère, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Saumur, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château de Saumur by Edward Balch, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château du Plessis-Brion, Oise


Château du Plessis-Brion by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château des Milandes, Dordogne (24)*

Château des Milandes (Dordogne-France) by tontonlabiere, on Flickr

*Château de Lussan, Gard (30)*

Château de Lussan depuis la rue Tour des remparts, la façade de l'hotel de ville au centre by gunger30, on Flickr

*Château de Blandy-les-Tours, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
Blandy-les-Tours - Château by Jan Kamphuis, on Flickr

*Château de Commequiers, Vendée (85)*
Château de Commequiers, seconde moitié du XVe siècle et début du XVIe siècle by William Chevillon, on Flickr

*Château de Reuville, Charente (16)*
DSCF3491 Château de Reuville, Boutteville by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de Marguerite-de-Bourgogne, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château de Marguerite de Bourgogne, Couches, Saône-et-Loire by Olive Titus, on Flickr

*Château de Chambon, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Château du Chambon by Emeline BROUSSARD, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Kérouzéré, Finistère


Château de Kérouzéré by Maryse Cerny, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne


Château de Vincennes, Paris by natureloving, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château-Forteresse de Salses, Pyrénées-Orientales (66)*
Forteresse de Salses by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de La Brède, Gironde (33)*
Château de La Brède by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de Baronville, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Chateau de Baronville by Panayotis1, on Flickr

*Château de Belvoir, Doubs (25)*
Chateau de Belvoir (8) by Orick Kimy, on Flickr

*Château de La Grillère, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Faye-la-Vineuse - Indre-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château du Lude, Sarthe (72)*
Château du Lude by Patricia, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Le château de Chenonceau by Crazy Monk, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château d'Azay-le-Rideau, Indre-et-Loire


Castle of Azay-le-Rideau (Château d'Azay-le-Rideau) in Loire Valley, central of France by natureloving, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château du Haut-Kœnigsbourg, Bas-Rhin (67)*

P1040639 by Florence Fontaine, on Flickr

*Château de La Roche-Guyon, Val-d'Oise (95)*

Vue générale de face - Château de La Roche Guyon 20 juin 2007_044 mod et rét by Vincent Lempereur, on Flickr

*Château de Βurnand, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château de BURNAND 71 by Defachelle Christian 🌿, on Flickr

*Château du Rieu, Corrèze (19)*
Château (XVe-XVIe s.) du Rieu à St Bonnet les Tours de Merle (Corrèze, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Ainay-le-Vieil, Cher (18)*
Ainay-le-Vieil (Cher). by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Vendeuvre, Calvados (14)*
Château de Vendeuvre by Bérénys, on Flickr

*Château de Montfort, Dordogne (24)*
Remilly-sur-Lozon : le château de Montfort (XVe siècle) by Philippe Guillot, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Grosville, Pas-de-Calais


Château de Grosville by Sébastien Croës, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again _*merci beaucoup*_ for your likes :cheers:


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Bonnemare, Eure


Bonnemare ( Haute Normandie ) by olivier cremer, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Charency, Saône-et-Loire


Château de Charency, Saint-Didier-sur-Arroux (71) by Odile Cognard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Βurnand, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château de BURNAND 71 by Defachelle Christian 🌿, on Flickr

*Château du Rieu, Corrèze (19)*
Château (XVe-XVIe s.) du Rieu à St Bonnet les Tours de Merle (Corrèze, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Ainay-le-Vieil, Cher (18)*
Ainay-le-Vieil (Cher). by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Vendeuvre, Calvados (14)*
Château de Vendeuvre by Bérénys, on Flickr

*Château de Montfort, Dordogne (24)*
Remilly-sur-Lozon : le château de Montfort (XVe siècle) by Philippe Guillot, on Flickr[/QUOTE]

*Château de la Roche-Courbon, Charente-Maritime (17)*
Château (XVe & XVIIe s.) de la Roche-Courbon, St-Porchaire (Charente-Maritime, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château Utzschneider, Moselle


le château de Sarreguemines ! by Jean Pierre FREY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Veigné, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Veigné (Indre-et-Loire) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Bien-Assis, Allier (03)*
le chateau de bien assis by cloro1, on Flickr

*Château de Cornod, Jura (39)*
Château de Cornod by Pays "Lacs et Petite Montagne", on Flickr

*Château de Montal, Lot (46)*
Château et golf de Montal - St-Jean-Lespinasse by LOT Tourisme, on Flickr

*Château de Villers-Chatel, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
DSC_3790_-1 Château de Villers-Chatel by yves62160, on Flickr

*Château de Loches, Indre-et-Loire (37)*

Château Royal de Loches by Maryse Cerny, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château des Ducs de Wurtemberg, Doubs


Montbéliard by Analog Berliner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Blandy-les-Tours, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
Château de Blandy-les-Tours by Quentin Douchet, on Flickr

*Château de Rochebrune, Charente (16)*
Chateau de Rochebrune, Etagnac, Charente France by LesTroisChenes, on Flickr

*Château de La Clayette, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Chateau de La Clayette by Gabrïelle, on Flickr

*Château de Cornes d'Urfé, Loire (42)*
Le château des Cornes d'Urfé by Monia Photo, on Flickr

*Château de Bridoré, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Bridoré (Indre-et-Loire) by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Casteljaloux, Lot-et-Garonne (47)*
Région de Casteljaloux by Christine-dg, on Flick


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Champlitte, Haute-Saône


Château de Champlitte by Philippe Saire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vibrac, Gard (30)*
Château (XIIe (?) au XXe s.) de Vibrac – Durfort (Gard, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Loches, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Loches ((Castle of Loches), Indre-et-Loire in the Loire valley - France by natureloving, on Flickr

*Château de Vitré, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
Vitré Castle - Château de Vitré (France) by Marechal Jacques, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Dizier, Haute-Marne (52)*
Château de Saint-Dizier by Lomyre, on Flickr

*Château de Sully, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château de Sully by Christian Sarbach, on Flickr

*Château de Sully-sur-Loire, Loiret (44)*
Sully-sur-Loire Castle - Château de Sully-sur-Loire (France) by Marechal Jacques, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Menthon-Saint-Bernard, Haute-Savoie


Le sentier du prince by Yan-Gaëtan Olivo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château du Sauvement, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château du Sauvement by Defachelle Christian, on Flickr

*Château de Nogent-le-Roi, Eure-et-Loire (28)*
Parc du château de Nogent le roi by Melbeau Siteweb blog, on Flickr

*Château de Bussy-Rabutinm, Côte-d'Or (21)*
Bussy-le-Grand - Côte-d'Or by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Vendoire, Dordogne (24)*
Le château de Vendoire à l'Ombre by Stephane Mignon, on Flickr

*Château de Cruzy-le-Chatel, Yonne (89)*
Cruzy-le-Chatel - Yonne by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de la Roche, Loire (42)*
Château de la Roche by Dav Id, on Flickr

*Château de Gisors, Eure (27)*
FRANCE by mauro benno, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de la Hunaudaye, Côtes-d'Armor


Château de la Hunaudaye - Le Saint Esprit des Bois Plédéliac Côtes d'Armor by Cath, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Fougères, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
Château de Fougères by Guy Fogwill, on Flickr

*Château de Ray-sur-Saône, Haute-Saône (70)*
Château de Ray-sur-Saône by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Costaérès, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*
Château de Costaérès by Michel Craipeau, on Flickr

*Château de Josselin, Morbihan (56)*
Château de Josselin by tomasc75, on Flickr

*Château de Crissay-sur-Manse, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Crissay-sur-Manse (Indre-et-Loire). by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte by hummelissa, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Monbardon, Gers


Château de Monbardon by Ivan van Nek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Javarzay, Deux-Sèvres (79)*
Château de Javarzay (1) by Jacky HAIRAULT, on Flickr

*Château de Demigny, Saône-et-Loire (41)*
Demigny - Saône-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Ambreuil, Saône-et-Loire (41)*
Saint-Ambreuil - Saône-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Beynac-et-Cazenac, Dordogne (24)*
Beynac-et-Cazenac, Beynac Chateaux, Grotte du Grand Roc, Les-Eyzies-de-Tayac, France, 23 June 2016 by Lynn Rainard, on Flickr

*Château de L'Escoublère, Mayenne (53)*
53 Daon - L'Escoublère (1994) by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de Menthon-Saint-Bernard, Haute-Savoie (74)*

Chateau de Menthon-Saint Bernard,Haute Savoie, France by Freek Blokzijl, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château du Haut-Kœnigsbourg, Bas-Rhin


Chateau Haut-Koenigsbourg from the Air by Will Reed, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again _*merci beaucoup*_ for your likes :cheers:


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Suscinio, Morbihan


Le Morbihan magique by Jean Francois DURANT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Noailles, Corrèze (19)*
Noailles (Corrèze) by PierreG_09, on Flickr

*Château-Forteresse de Salses, Pyrénées-Orientales (66)*
Forteresse de Salses by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de La Brède, Gironde (33)*
Château de La Brède by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de Baronville, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Chateau de Baronville by Panayotis1, on Flickr

*Château de Belvoir, Doubs (25)*
Chateau de Belvoir (8) by Orick Kimy, on Flickr

*Château de la Motte Fénelon, Nord (59)*
DSC_4739_ Château de la Motte Fénelon by YVES NEVEJANS, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Bonaguil, Lot-et-Garonne


Château de Bonaguil by dprezat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Lignereuil, Pas-de-Calais (62)*

Château de Lignereuil by Sébastien Croës, on Flickr

*Château d'Yvoire, Haute-Savoie (74)*

Wonderland by Frédéric Pactat, on Flickr

*Château de Tarascon, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*

Tarascon 2017 by kotazzi 3, on Flickr

*Château de Nançay, Cher (18)*
Château de Nançay by Arnaud Chalivoy, on Flickr

*Château de Sercy, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château de Sercy (Saône-et-Loire, Bourgogne, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Донжон by Oleg Nabrovenkov, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Balleure, Saône-et-Loire


Château de Balleure (Étrigny, Saône-et-Loire, Bourgogne, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château des signes, Var (83)*
Chateau des signes (FR) by Chiffa Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Colombières, Calvados (14)*
251 Château de Colombières by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de Floyrac, Aveyron (12)*
Château (XVIIe s.) de Floyrac, Onet-le-Château (Aveyron, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Boulogne, Ardèche (07)*
Château de Boulogne (07) by Marie-v Sautel, on Flickr

*Château de Ohlain, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Ohlain (château) 4958 by Marc ROUSSEL, on Flickr

*Château de Champlitte, Haute-Saône (70)*
Château de Champlitte (Haute Saône) by ricohplio, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Bresse-sur-Grosne, Saône-et-Loire


Château de Bresse sur grosne (Saône-et-Loire, Bourgogne, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Beynac, Dordogne


Château de Beynac (Dordogne) by pascal routhier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Château de Vincennes by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

*Château de Montreuil-Bellay, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château de Montreuil-Bellay by Guillaume Martins, on Flickr

*Château de Angles-sur-l'Anglin, Vienne (86)*
Angles-sur-l'Anglin: Le Moulin de Remerle, le Roc aux Sorciers et l'Anglin. by Olivier SIMARD, on Flickr

*Château de Montribloud, Ain (01)*
Château de Montribloud by Stéphane Sélo, on Flickr

*Château de Puivert, Aude (11)*
Château de Puivert, Languedoc-Rossillon France January 2017 D 700 083 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr

*Château des Baux-de-Provence, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Château des Baux-de-Provence by Rudy Pické, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Belcastel, Aveyron


Belcastel by pydum, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Collioure, Pyrénées-Orientales (66)*

Collioure par Sébastien. G, on Flickr

*Château de Noirmoutier, Vendée (85)*

Chateau de Noirmoutier (16) par gattolocos, on Flickr

*Château de Montsegur, Ariège (09)*

Ariège - Chateau de Montsegur par brennuskrux, on Flickr

*Château de Lourmarin, Vaucluse (84)*

Château de Lourmarin par Airelle.info, on Flickr

*Château de Chouvigny, Allier (03)*

Chateau de Chouvigny, Allier par JenJaneS, on Flickr

*Château de Seilhols, Cantal (15)*

Château de Seilhols (Cantal, France) par Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Martainville, Seine-Maritime


Château de Martainville by eric, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Nice photo (château)


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château d'Epoisses, Côte-d'Or


Epoisses (Côte-d'Or) - Le château by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Belvoir, Doubs (25)*

Chateau de Belvoir by gasdub, on Flickr

*Château de Loches, Indre-et-Loire (37)*

Château Royal de Loches by Maryse Cerny, on Flickr

*Château de la Blanchisse, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*

Château de la Blanchisse, Auvergne, France by Julien CHARLES, on Flickr

*Château de Malbrouck, Moselle (57)*
Château de Malbrouck by Rudy Pické, on Flickr

*Château du Parc de Sceaux, Hauts-de-Seine (92)*
Château du Parc de Sceaux - Sceaux / Antony ( 92 ) by Stéphane x, on Flickr

*Château de Laval, Mayenne (53)*
Laval by Stig Nygaard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ A very nice photo of that château


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château du Grand Jardin, Haute-Marne


Château du Grand Jardin by Bob Geilings, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Cirey, Haute-Marne


château de Cirey sur Blaise by LaurPhil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Beaumesnil, Eure (27)*

Quand la nuit tombe by Catherine Reznitchenko, on Flickr

*Château de Chandoiseau (Les Trois Moutiers), Vienne (86)*
Le manoir de Chandoiseau by Joël AUBRY, on Flickr

*Château de Faugeras (Limoges), Haute-Vienne (87)*
Castel Faugeras - Limoges (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

*Château de la Chaize, Rhône (69)*
20081019 Odenas Rhône - Lyon International Sortie en Beaujolais Chateau de La Chaize-13 by anhndee, on Flickr

*Château de La Ferté-Milon, Aisne (02)*
Le château de Louis d’Orléans à La Ferté-Milon by gkr falcon, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Germain-de-Livet, Calvados (14)*
Chateau de St Germain de Livet by Bobinstow2010, on Flickr

*Château de Conches-sur-Ouche, Eure (27)*
Château (XIe s.) de Conches-sur-Ouche (Eure, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Dinteville, Haute-Marne


52 Dinteville - Château XVI XVIII by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Reuville, Charente (16)*
DSCF3491 Château de Reuville, Boutteville by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
CHATEAU DE VILLANDRY FRANCE APRIL 2010 by Mini Cooper, on Flickr

*Château de St. Gratien, Somme (80)*
Chateau de St Gratien by JDAMI, on Flickr

*Château de Brécy, Calvados (14)*
Château de Brécy by CyndiieDel, on Flickr

*Château de Rochechouart, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Château de Rochechouart (Haute-Vienne) by Feldpost 14, on Flickr

*Château de la Caze, Lozère (48)*
Château de la Caze, gorges du Tarn (Lozère, Languedoc, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr

*Château-Fort de Roquetaillade, Gironde (33)*
Chateau fort de Roquetaillade by Lucie Baker, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Chaumont-sur-Loire, Loir-et-Cher


Château de Chaumont sur Loire by Christine Corrège, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Bonde, Essonne (91)*
Château de la Bonde, Milly-la-Forêt, Essonne, France by Christine C, on Flickr

*Château de Villandraut, Gironde (33)*
Sud-Gironde: Château de Villandraut by Ducombs Alain, on Flickr

*Château de Fourcès, Gers (32)*
Gers - Fourcès - Pont sur l'Auzoue by Ducombs Alain, on Flickr

*Château de Garac, Haute-Garonne (31)*
Château de Garac, 32320 Saint-Christaud by Coline Buch, on Flickr

*Château de Chissay, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Chateau de Chissay, France by MarioEurope, on Flickr

*Château de Clisson, Loire-Atlantique (44)*
Clisson Castle by cefran_other, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Florac, Lozère


Château de Florac (Lozère, Languedoc, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saint-Ilpize, Haute-Loire (43)*
Château Saint-Ilpize-20170914-4483 by RICHARD Christophe, on Flickr

*Château d'Aubigny-sur-Nère, Cher (18)*

Château d'Aubigny sur Nere by Nicolas CAULIER, on Flickr

*Château de Vendoire, Dordogne (24)*
Le château de Vendoire à l'Ombre by Stephane Mignon, on Flickr

*Château de Cruzy-le-Chatel, Yonne (89)*
Cruzy-le-Chatel - Yonne by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Gisors, Eure (27)*
FRANCE by mauro benno, on Flickr

*Château de Cagnes-sur-Mer, Alpes-,Maritime (06)*
CHATEAU DE CAGNES s/MER by David.ADNPics, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again _*merci beaucoup*_ for your likes


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de la Caze, Lozère


Château de la Caze, gorges du Tarn (Lozère, Languedoc, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Nobles, Saône-et-Loire


Château de Nobles (La Chapelle sous Brancion, Saône-et-Loire, Bourgogne, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Valençay, Indre (36)*
Château de Valençay. Loire Valley, France by Serg Brandys, on Flickr

*Château de Cheillé, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Cheillé - Indre-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Coutures, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Coutures (maine-et-Loire). by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Chusclan, Gard (30)*
Chusclan _ Gard by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr

*Château de Domfront, Mayenne (53)*
Chateaux de Domfront (17) by Jeremy Polanski, on Flickr

*Château de Belfort, Territoire de Belfort (90)*
Belfort by Laura Kunegel, on Flickr

*Château de Fougères-sur-Bièvre, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Château de Fougères-sur-Bièvre. Loire Valley, France by Serg Brandys, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Trécesson, Morbihan


Château de Trécesson / Castle Trécesson - Campeneac (Morbihan) Bretagne - France by Guy Le Page, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Aujac, Gard (30)*
Aujac Gard by cevenole30, on Flickr

*Château de Pont l'Abbé, Finistère (29)*
Chateau de Pont l'Abbé Finistére (1) by gattolocos, on Flickr

*Château de Bournel, Doubs (25)*
The Chateau de Bournel by Rick01, on Flickr

*Château du Plessis, Saône-et-Loire (71)*

Chateau du Plessis, Blanzy (71) by Odile Cognard, on Flickr

*Château de Montresor, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Montresor. Loire Valley, France by Serg Brandys, on Flickr

*Château de Montrond, Loire (42)*
Château de Montrond (Montrond-les-Bains) by Anthony, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Bertichères, Oise (60)*

La Bertichères Chaumont en Vexin 60 by olivier cremer, on Flickr

*Château de Beaupréau, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Beaupréau (Maine-et-Loire) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château d'Acquigny, Eure (27)*
Acquigny, F-27 by isamiga76, on Flickr

*Château de Saumur, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Castle of Saumur by Chris Dingsdale, on Flickr

*Château de Trecesson, Morbihan (56)*
Château de Trecesson by max guitare, on Flickr

*Château de Gratot, Manche (50)*
château de Gratot by marthe lelievre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saint-André-de-Valborgne, Gard (30)*
Saint-André-de-Valborgne by ricko800, on Flickr

*Château de Cormatin, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Chateau de Cormatin by anthsnap!, on Flickr

*Château de Pont l'Abbé, Finistère (29)*
Chateau de Pont l'Abbé Finistére (1) by gattolocos, on Flickr

*Château de Pierreclos, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Le château de Pierreclos (Saône-et-Loire) by Morio60, on Flickr

*Château de Chantilly, Oise (60)*
Chateau de Chantilly by Mauro Coiote, on Flickr

*Château de l'Eraudiére, Loire-Atlantique (44)*
Chateau de l'Eraudiére - Nantes - Loire-Atlantique by gattolocos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Dommerville, Essonne (91)*
Le Jour ni l’Heure 4407 : château de Dommerville, 1777-1782, Angerville, Essonne, Île-de-France, samedi 21 novembre 2015, 12:14:33 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*Château de Sully, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
2004-08 Chateau de Sully (Bourgogne/FRA) by Richard Poppelaars, on Flickr

*Château de Fourcès, Gers (32)*
Fourcès - Tour du château by jpdelalune, on Flickr

*Château de Foix, Ariège (09)*
Chateau de Foix by Ricardo Zappala, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Chenonceau by Gabriele Casu, on Flickr

*Château de Beynac, Dordogne (24)*
Chateau de Beynac ( view from the cliff ) - Dordogne - France by Diego Martínez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Palace-Château de Versailles, Yvelines (78)*

Château de Versailles by Manos Anastasakis, on Flickr

Château de Versailles by Manos Anastasakis, on Flickr

Chateau de Versailles - Paris by Normando Fashone, on Flickr

Chateau de Versailles - Paris by Normando Fashone, on Flickr

Chateau de Versailles - Paris by Normando Fashone, on Flickr

Chateau de Versailles - Paris by Normando Fashone, on Flickr

Chateau de Versailles - Paris by Normando Fashone, on Flickr

Chateau de Versailles - Paris by Normando Fashone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Radepont, Eure (27)*
Château de Radepont - Eure by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Rochebrune, Charente (16)*
Chateau de Rochebrune, Etagnac, Charente France by LesTroisChenes, on Flickr

*Château de La Clayette, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Chateau de La Clayette by Gabrïelle, on Flickr

*Château de Collonges-la-Rouge, Corrèze (19)*
Collonges-la-Rouge (Corrèze). by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Gratien, Somme (80)*
Le château de Saint-Gratien by ADANT Frédéric, on Flickr

*Château de Balleroy, Calvados (14)*
Château de Balleroy, May 2018 by David Johnson, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Chenonceau by Gerald Haas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Belvoir, Doubs (25)*
Chateau de Belvoir (8) by Orick Kimy, on Flickr

*Château du Lude, Sarthe (72)*
Château du Lude by Patricia, on Flickr

*Château de la Verrerie (Le Creusot), Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Chateau_verrerie_02 by JdelPhoto, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Mathieu, Haute-Vienne (87)*

Château Rocher, Saint-Mathieu by sixfeetunderlimoges, on Flickr

*Château de La Brède, Gironde (33)*
Château de La Brède by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de Baronville, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Chateau de Baronville by Panayotis1, on Flickr

*Château de La Grillère, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Faye-la-Vineuse - Indre-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chinon, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Chinon (Indre-et-Loire) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Chamarande, Essonne (91)*
Le Château de Chamarande by Hélène Quintaine / Cordier, on Flickr

*Château de Codignat, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Château de Codignat by BerColly, on Flickr

*Château de Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
Chateau de Pau, Henri IV (63) by Seb. F, on Flickr

*Château de la Roche, Loire (42)*
Château de la Roche, Loire, France [3776x2481] by mariorcan1, on Flickr

*Château de Val, Cantal (15)*
Chateau de Val by Andrew Mckie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Noailles, Corrèze (19)*
Noailles (Corrèze) by PierreG_09, on Flickr

*Château-Forteresse de Salses, Pyrénées-Orientales (66)*
Forteresse de Salses by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de Sceaux, Hauts-de-Seine (92)*
DSCF4970 Château de Sceaux (Hauts-de-Seine) by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de La Brède, Gironde (33)*
Château de La Brède by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de Baronville, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Chateau de Baronville by Panayotis1, on Flickr

*Château de la Motte Fénelon, Nord (59)*
DSC_4739_ Château de la Motte Fénelon by YVES NEVEJANS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Esclimont, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Chateau d'Esclimont by Chateaux-Hotels, on Flickr

*Château de Gargilesse, Indre (36)*
C1032499 - Château de Gargilesse by Olivier Courtois, on Flickr

*Château de Dieppe, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Dieppe (Seine-Maritime) - Entrée du château-musée by Patrick, on Flickr

*Château d'Ussé, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
IMG_6319-HDR-HDR by xsalto, on Flickr

*Château de Clermont, Loire-Atlantique (44)*
Château de Clermont by Jacques, on Flickr

*Château de Brézé, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
IMG_0732.jpg by mivoi45, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Bizy, Eure (27)*

chateau de Bizy à Vernon (29) by cb de damiette, on Flickr

*Château de Chambord, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Chambord by Garry, on Flickr

*Château de Beaupréau, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Beaupréau (Maine-et-Loire) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château d'Acquigny, Eure (27)*
Acquigny, F-27 by isamiga76, on Flickr

*Château de Commarque, Dordogne (24)*
Commarque by Liliane Paingaud, on Flickr

*Château de Gratot, Manche (50)*
château de Gratot by marthe lelievre, on Flickr

*Château de Cazilhac, Hérault (34)*

Le Bousquet-d'Orb, le château de Cazilhac (34) by Ange-Michel Vazquez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Kérouzéré, Finistère (29)*

Château de Kérouzéré by Maryse Cerny, on Flickr

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*

Château de Vincennes, Paris by natureloving, on Flickr

*Château-Forteresse de Salses, Pyrénées-Orientales (66)*
Forteresse de Salses by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de Baronville, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Chateau de Baronville by Panayotis1, on Flickr

*Château de Belvoir, Doubs (25)*
Chateau de Belvoir (8) by Orick Kimy, on Flickr

*Château de La Grillère, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Faye-la-Vineuse - Indre-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château du Lude, Sarthe (72)*
Château du Lude by Patricia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Garac, Haute-Garonne (31)*
Château de Garac, 32320 Saint-Christaud by Coline Buch, on Flickr

*Château de Fougères, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*

Le château de Fougères by Pierre Lapointe, on Flickr

*Château de la Bonde, Essonne (91)*
Château de la Bonde, Milly-la-Forêt, Essonne, France by Christine C, on Flickr

*Château de Villandraut, Gironde (33)*
Sud-Gironde: Château de Villandraut by Ducombs Alain, on Flickr

*Château de Fourcès, Gers (32)*
Gers - Fourcès - Pont sur l'Auzoue by Ducombs Alain, on Flickr

*Château de Urcy, Côte-d'Or (21)*
Urcy - Côte-d'Or by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Guerville, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Chateau de Guerville by isamiga76, on Flickr

*Château de Cuverville, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Le Jour ni l'Heure 1658 : château de Cuverville, 1730, près d'Étretat, Seine-Maritime, domaine normand d'André Gide, 1869-1951, jeudi 9 juillet 2009, 17:01:10 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*Château de Saint Germain-de-Livet, Calvados (14)*
Château de Saint Germain-de-Livet by Spiterman, on Flickr

*Château de Chambois, Orne (61)*
Château de Chambois by Fabien POTEL, on Flickr

*Château de Fougères, Ille-et-Vllaine (35)*
Fougeres-71 by Nicolas JENVRIN, on Flickr

*Château de Mauvezin, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Le château de Mauvezin by Artur Tomaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Montreuil-Bellay, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château de Montreuil-Bellay by Guillaume Martins, on Flickr

*Château de Angles-sur-l'Anglin, Vienne (86)*
Angles-sur-l'Anglin: Le Moulin de Remerle, le Roc aux Sorciers et l'Anglin. by Olivier SIMARD, on Flickr

*Château d'Ambroise, Indre (36)*
Castello di Amboise by germano manganaro, on Flickr

*Château de Montribloud, Ain (01)*
Château de Montribloud by Stéphane Sélo, on Flickr

*Château de Bonaguil, Lot-et-Garonne (47)*
Bonaguil by Photodidacte, on Flickr

*Vieux Château de L'Ile d'Yeu, Vendée (85)*
L'Ile d'Yeu - Le Vieux Château by jpdelalune, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Grosville, Pas-de-Calais (62)*

Château de Grosville by Sébastien Croës, on Flickr

*Château de Charency, Saône-et-Loire (71)*

Château de Charency, Saint-Didier-sur-Arroux (71) by Odile Cognard, on Flickr

*Château de Utzschneider, Moselle (57)*

le château de Sarreguemines ! by Jean Pierre FREY, on Flickr

*Château de Talcy, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Jardins du château de Talcy (Loir-et-Cher, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Puivert, Aude (11)*
Château de Puivert by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château de Péhou, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*
Le Château de Péhou près de Plouër-sur-Rance (Bretagne) (22/05/2018 -03) by Cary Greisch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chalucet, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Château de Chalucet by rondoudou87, on Flickr

*Château de Tarascon, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*

Tarascon 2017 by kotazzi 3, on Flickr

*Château de Gaillon, Eure (27)*

Gaillon ( Eure ) by olivier cremer, on Flickr

*Château de Villesavin, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Château (1527-1537) de Villesavin, Tour-en-Sologne (Loir-et-Cher, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Portes, Gard (30)*
Le Château de Portes by Bernard C, on Flickr

*Château de La Roche-Courbon, Charente-Maritime (17)*

Château de La Roche-Courbon by Michel Debaisieux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Arc-en-Barrois, Haute-Marne (52)*
Château d'Arc-en-Barrois by Jean-Pierre LOUPIAS, on Flickr

*Château de Cheverny, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Cheverny by Alain Ferraro, on Flickr

*Château de Cirey-sur-Blaise, Haute-Marne (52)*
Château (XVIIe-XVIIIe s.) de Cirey-sur-Blaise (Haute-Marne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Angles-sur-l'Anglin, Vienne (86)*
Angles-sur-l'Anglin: Le Moulin de Remerle, le Roc aux Sorciers et l'Anglin. by Olivier SIMARD, on Flickr

*Château de Montribloud, Ain (01)*
Château de Montribloud by Stéphane Sélo, on Flickr

*Château des Baux-de-Provence, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Château des Baux-de-Provence by Rudy Pické, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Amboise, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
2015-07-25 Amboise-05 by Christophe ALAIN, on Flickr

*Château de Saint Fargeau, Yonne (89)*
Chateau de Saint Fargeau , l'orage est passé by elisabeth pillet, on Flickr

*Château de Lagrange-Montalivet, Cher (18)*
Château (1590-XVIIe s.) de Lagrange-Montalivet, St-Bouize, près de Sancerre (Cher, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Précy-sous-Thil, Côte d'Or (21)*
Précy-sous-Thil (Côte d'Or) by DESMIDT Patrick, on Flickr

*Château de Cordès, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Château de Cordès (XVe-XVIIIe), Orcival (63) - [Explore du 2 oct. 2013] by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Château de Cheverny, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Cheverny by Alain Ferraro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Javarzay, Deux-Sèvres (79)*
Château de Javarzay (1) by Jacky HAIRAULT, on Flickr

*Château de Demigny, Saône-et-Loire (41)*
Demigny - Saône-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Rully, Saône-et-Loire (41)*
Rully - Saône-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Ambreuil, Saône-et-Loire (41)*
Saint-Ambreuil - Saône-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Beynac-et-Cazenac, Dordogne (24)*
Beynac-et-Cazenac, Beynac Chateaux, Grotte du Grand Roc, Les-Eyzies-de-Tayac, France, 23 June 2016 by Lynn Rainard, on Flickr

*Château de L'Escoublère, Mayenne (53)*
53 Daon - L'Escoublère (1994) by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saint Fargeau, Yonne (89)*
Chateau de Saint Fargeau , l'orage est passé by elisabeth pillet, on Flickr

*Château de Lagrange-Montalivet, Cher (18)*
Château (1590-XVIIe s.) de Lagrange-Montalivet, St-Bouize, près de Sancerre (Cher, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château d'Ozonay (Tournus), Saône-et-Loire (71)*
CHÂTEAU D' OZONAY by Michel CIRODDE ex Eddoric71, on Flickr

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Chamarande, Essonne (91)*
Le château de Chamarande by DavidB1977, on Flickr

*Château de Bonaguil, Dordogne (24)*
Defensive Towers Of Chateau De Bonaguil by Peter Greenway, on Flickr

*Château de la Flocelière, Vendée (85)*
Vendée - Chateau de la Flocelière by Francis Fantoni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Kaysersberg, Haut-Rhin (68)*

Kaysersberg et son Château, Alsace, France by Etienne Ehret, on Flickr

*Château de Boulogne, Ardèche (07)*
DSC_3597_-1 Le château de Boulogne by yves62160, on Flickr

*Château de Bien-Assis, Allier (03)*
le chateau de bien assis by cloro1, on Flickr

*Château de Beaumont (La Mure), Isère (38)*
Le Château de Beaumont by Cary Greisch, on Flickr

*Château de Castelnau-Bretenoux, Lot (46)*
Castelnau-Bretenoux moat and artillery tower by Mark Vanstone, on Flickr

*Château de La Clayette, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Chateau de la Clayette Saône et Loire by Defachelle Christian 🌿, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Azay-le-Rideau, Indre et Loire:*

Azay-le-Rideau Chȃteau, Indre-et-Loire: Entrance by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Avignon, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Château d'Avignon aux Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer, Bouches-du-Rhône, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur, France by © Stewart Leiwakabessy, on Flickr

*Château d'Ozonay, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
CHÂTEAU D' OZONAY by Michel CIRODDE ex Eddoric71, on Flickr

*Château de Hannaches, Oise (60)*

Château de Hannaches - Oise by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château-Tour de Négru, Haute-Corse (2B)*
20 Olmeta-di-Capocorso - Tour de Négru by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de Quenza, Corse-du-Sud (2A)*
Château de Quenza-2608 by Laurent Madelaine, on Flickr

*Château de Corte, Haute-Corse (2B)*
Citadelle de Corte by Alberto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saint-Christophe-du-Foc, Manche (50)*
P1200890a Saint-Christophe-du-Foc (Manche) by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
lightroom_1565_ château de chenonceau by JEAN PIERRE BOISTE, on Flickr

*Château de Baulx, Hérault (34)*
Le château de Baulx by Brigitte, on Flickr

*Château de Romorantin-Lanthenay, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Romorantin-Lanthenay (Loir-et-Cher) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Germain-de-Livet, Calvados (14)*
This Château (Saint-Germain-de-Livet, in France) combines several architectural styles [3141x2384] by mariorcan1, on Flickr

*Château de Carrouge, Orne (61)*
Château de Carrouge (2014) by Timothée Lecas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tour de france 2018*

*Château de Montaigut, Aveyron (12)*
Le Chateau de Montaigut dans l'Aveyron by ジャン=ルイは, on Flickr

Château de Montaigut et l'échauguette de la tour Sud IMG_7337 by 6franc6, on Flickr

*Château de Fayet, Aveyron (12)*








https://c2.staticflickr.com/8/7066/6818395762_2ebaea71a0_b.jpg

*Château de Calmels, Tarn (81)*
Lacaune-Les-Bains, Le château de Calmels à la tombée de la nuit (81) by Ange-Michel Vazquez, on Flickr

*Château de Carcassonne, Aude (11)*
Yellow stipes, close up -- Carcassonne by Dan Updegrove, on Flickr

Carcassonne "Art" by Gary Webb, on Flickr

Le château fort by Patrick BOUCHENARD, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tour de france 2018*

*Château de Carcassonne, Aude (11)*
Dame Carcas by Patrick BOUCHENARD, on Flickr

*Châteaux de Cathares, Aude (11)*
140806-Chateaux Cathares-022.jpg by julien.barrault, on Flickr

140806-Chateaux Cathares-046.jpg by julien.barrault, on Flickr

*Château de Roquefixade, Ariège (09)*
ARIEGE by L09C, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Girons, Ariège (09)*
Saint-Girons (Ariège) by PierreG_09, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tour de france 2018*

*Château de Génos, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Val Louron - Lac de Génos Loudenvielle by Ducombs Alain, on Flickr

Le Château de Génos by Quentin Jeandel, on Flickr

*Saint-Lary-Soulan, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Snowboarding by Ludwig Pacifici, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tour de france 2018*

*Château de Castex, Gers (32)*
château de Castex by sylvain lemaire, on Flickr

*Château de Lussy à Maubourguet, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
28- Maubourguet, le château de Lussy by Patrick Chabert, on Flickr

29- Maubourguet, le château de Lussy by Patrick Chabert, on Flickr

*Château de Franqueville à Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
Château de Franqueville by alain charbonnau, on Flickr

*Château de Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
Test Pentax K1 & Samyang 14mm f/2.8 by benoit coppin, on Flickr

Chateau de Pau by Christophe Blanc, on Flickr

Chateau de Pau by Christophe Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tour de france 2018*

*Château de Lourdes, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Château fort de Lourdes by error 4o4 found, on Flickr

Ein Blick auf das Château de Lourdes by Udo Krause, on Flickr

*Château de Mauvezin, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Château de Mauvezin by Luc, on Flickr

Chateau de Mauvezin by Sébastien Mathieu, on Flickr

*Château-Tour de Hèches, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Hèches, Hautes-Pyrénées: église et tour du hameau de Héchettes. by Marie-Hélène Cingal, on Flickr

*Château de Sainte-Marie à Esterre, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Château Sainte-Marie by Mystycat =^..^=, on Flickr

Esterre, 65, Château Sainte Marie, Luz Saint Sauveur10/2017 by jlfaurie, on Flickr

Esterre, 65, Château Sainte Marie, Luz Saint Sauveur10/2017 by jlfaurie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tour de france 2018*

*Château de Espelette, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
Chateau des Barons de Ezpeleta by María Martínez de Artola, on Flickr

Espelette / Ezpeleta (64), la mairie. by Marie-Hélène Cingal, on Flickr

Espelette / Ezpeleta (64), la mairie. by Marie-Hélène Cingal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tour de france 2018*

*Château de Maisons-Laffitte, Yvelines (78)*
Le Château de Maisons Laffitte by Michael C., on Flickr

Château de Maisons, Maisons-Laffitte by Dan, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Germain-en-Laye, Yvelines*
pl20nov03paris1 by Pierre Langlois, on Flickr

00146_No.005 by Steven Lippitt, on Flickr

Emplacement du "Coup de Jarnac" - Château de Saint-Germain-en-Laye by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Palace-Château de Versailles, Yvelines (78)*
20180726-014.jpg by Steffen Keitel, on Flickr

Château de Versailles by 柏毅 李, on Flickr

:cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

More regural châteaux tomorrow...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château des Milandes, Dordogne (24)*

Château des Milandes (Dordogne-France) by tontonlabiere, on Flickr

*Château de Lussan, Gard (30)*

Château de Lussan depuis la rue Tour des remparts, la façade de l'hotel de ville au centre by gunger30, on Flickr

*Château de Blandy-les-Tours, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
Blandy-les-Tours - Château by Jan Kamphuis, on Flickr

*Château de Commequiers, Vendée (85)*
Château de Commequiers, seconde moitié du XVe siècle et début du XVIe siècle by William Chevillon, on Flickr

*Château de Reuville, Charente (16)*
DSCF3491 Château de Reuville, Boutteville by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de Marguerite-de-Bourgogne, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château de Marguerite de Bourgogne, Couches, Saône-et-Loire by Olive Titus, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
16311314791-chateau-de-chenonceau by Banque de L'Indochine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château du Grand Jardin, Haute-Marne (52)*

Château du Grand Jardin by Bob Geilings, on Flickr

*Château de Cirey, Haute-Marne (52)*

château de Cirey sur Blaise by LaurPhil, on Flickr

*Château de Beaumesnil, Eure (27)*

Quand la nuit tombe by Catherine Reznitchenko, on Flickr

*Château de Faugeras, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Castel Faugeras - Limoges (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

*Château de la Chaize, Rhône (69)*
20081019 Odenas Rhône - Lyon International Sortie en Beaujolais Chateau de La Chaize-13 by anhndee, on Flickr

*Château de La Ferté-Milon, Aisne (02)*
Le château de Louis d’Orléans à La Ferté-Milon by gkr falcon, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Germain-de-Livet, Calvados (14)*
Chateau de St Germain de Livet by Bobinstow2010, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château du Boistissandeau, Vendée (85)*
Château du Boistissandeau by Tomy Charpentier, on Flickr

*Château de Kériolet, Finistère (29)*
Château de Kériolet by Erick, on Flickr

*Château des Ducs d'Alençon, Orne (61)*
Alençon, les rues de la ville a la nuit tombante - Alençon, the streets of the city at nightfall by Olivier HÉRON, on Flickr

*Château de Dieppe, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Château de Dieppe by Yuri Rapoport, on Flickr

*Château de Maintenon, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Château de Maintenon - coté jardins by Nicolas Torquet, on Flickr

*Château de Pierrefonds, Oise (60)*
Château de Pierrefonds - France by Laurence Williams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Marcenay, Côte-d'Or (21)*
Autour du lac de Marcenay (printemps) "2016" by Christian LABEAUNE, on Flickr

*Château de Cheillé, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Cheillé - Indre-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Coutures, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Coutures (maine-et-Loire). by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Chusclan, Gard (30)*
Chusclan _ Gard by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr

*Château d'Ancy-le-Franc, Yonne (89)*

Ancy le Franc 1 by Laurent Lenotre, on Flickr

*Château de Bizy, Eure (27)*

chateau de Bizy à Vernon (29) by cb de damiette, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Βurnand, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château de BURNAND 71 by Defachelle Christian , on Flickr

*Château du Rieu, Corrèze (19)*
Château (XVe-XVIe s.) du Rieu à St Bonnet les Tours de Merle (Corrèze, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Ainay-le-Vieil, Cher (18)*
Ainay-le-Vieil (Cher). by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Vendeuvre, Calvados (14)*
Château de Vendeuvre by Bérénys, on Flickr

*Château de Montfort, Dordogne (24)*
Remilly-sur-Lozon : le château de Montfort (XVe siècle) by Philippe Guillot, on Flickr

*Château de la Roche-Courbon, Charente-Maritime (17)*
Château (XVe & XVIIe s.) de la Roche-Courbon, St-Porchaire (Charente-Maritime, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saint Fargeau, Yonne (89)*
Chateau de Saint Fargeau , l'orage est passé by elisabeth pillet, on Flickr

*Château de Lagrange-Montalivet, Cher (18)*
Château (1590-XVIIe s.) de Lagrange-Montalivet, St-Bouize, près de Sancerre (Cher, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château d'Avignon, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Château d'Avignon aux Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer, Bouches-du-Rhône, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur, France by © Stewart Leiwakabessy, on Flickr

*Château de Carrouges, Orne (61)*
Château de Carrouges by Pulex, on Flickr

*Château d'Ozonay, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
CHÂTEAU D' OZONAY by Michel CIRODDE ex Eddoric71, on Flickr

*Château de Martigny-le-Comte, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château de Martigny-le-Comte by Defachelle Christian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Château de Vincennes by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

*Château de Bricquebec-en-Cotentin, Manche (50)*
Bricquebec-en-Cotentin (Manche) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Sully-sur-Loire, Loiret (45)*

_MG_6994 by PYM45, on Flickr

*Château de Lignac, Indre (36)*
Lignac (Indre) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Maintenon, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Château de Maintenon by Nicolas Torquet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again _*merci beaucoup*_ for your likes :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Frémauret (Roumagne), Lot-et-Garonne (47)*
Roumagne - Chateau de Frémauret by kinsarvik, on Flickr

*Château de Clermont, Loire-Atlantique (44)*
Château de Clermont by Jacques, on Flickr

*Château de Gargilesse, Indre (36)*
C1032499 - Château de Gargilesse by Olivier Courtois, on Flickr

*Château d'Esclimont, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Chateau d'Esclimont by Chateaux-Hotels, on Flickr

*Château d'Ussé, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
IMG_6319-HDR-HDR by xsalto, on Flickr

*Château de Blandy-les-Tours, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
Château de Blandy-les-Tours (Seine et Marne) - Donjon (à gauche) et Tour des Gardes by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Costaérès, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*
Château de Costaérès by Michel Craipeau, on Flickr

*Château de Josselin, Morbihan (56)*
Château de Josselin by tomasc75, on Flickr

*Château de Crissay-sur-Manse, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Crissay-sur-Manse (Indre-et-Loire). by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte by hummelissa, on Flickr

*Château de Fougères, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
Château de Fougères by Guy Fogwill, on Flickr

*Château de Ray-sur-Saône, Haute-Saône (70)*
Château de Ray-sur-Saône by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Olhain, Pas-de-Calais (62)*

Chateau de Olhain - Fresnicourt le Dolmen _ pas de by FREDERIC DRIGUET, on Flickr

*Château de Angles-sur-l'Anglin, Vienne (86)*
Angles-sur-l'Anglin: Le Moulin de Remerle, le Roc aux Sorciers et l'Anglin. by Olivier SIMARD, on Flickr

*Château de Montribloud, Ain (01)*
Château de Montribloud by Stéphane Sélo, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*

2016-11-07_09-54-24 by Florence Fontaine, on Flickr

*Château-Tour de Masse, Aveyron (12)*
12 Espalion - Tour de Masse by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château d'Haroué, Meurthe-et-Moselle (54)*
Château (1720-1732) d'Haroué (Meurthe-et-Moselle, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Tarascon, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*

Tarascon 2017 by kotazzi 3, on Flickr

*Château-Forteresse de Salses, Pyrénées-Orientales (66)*
Forteresse de Salses by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de Sceaux, Hauts-de-Seine (92)*
DSCF4970 Château de Sceaux (Hauts-de-Seine) by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de La Brède, Gironde (33)*
Château de La Brède by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de la Motte Fénelon, Nord (59)*
DSC_4739_ Château de la Motte Fénelon by YVES NEVEJANS, on Flickr

*Château des Milandes, Dordogne (24)*

Château des Milandes (Dordogne-France) by tontonlabiere, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Guerville, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Chateau de Guerville by isamiga76, on Flickr

*Château de Cuverville, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Le Jour ni l'Heure 1658 : château de Cuverville, 1730, près d'Étretat, Seine-Maritime, domaine normand d'André Gide, 1869-1951, jeudi 9 juillet 2009, 17:01:10 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*Château de Saint Germain-de-Livet, Calvados (14)*
Château de Saint Germain-de-Livet by Spiterman, on Flickr

*Château de Chambois, Orne (61)*
Château de Chambois by Fabien POTEL, on Flickr

*Château-Fort de Lourdes, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Le Château Fort de Lourdes by Benjamin Radley, on Flickr

*Château de Mauvezin, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Le château de Mauvezin by Artur Tomaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vizille, Isère (38)*
IMG_9918_DxO by Osman Durak, on Flickr

*Château de Radepont, Eure (27)*
Château de Radepont - Eure by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Rochebrune, Charente (16)*
Chateau de Rochebrune, Etagnac, Charente France by LesTroisChenes, on Flickr

*Château de La Clayette, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Chateau de La Clayette by Gabrïelle, on Flickr

*Château de Collonges-la-Rouge, Corrèze (19)*
Collonges-la-Rouge (Corrèze). by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Gratien, Somme (80)*
Le château de Saint-Gratien by ADANT Frédéric, on Flickr

*Château de Balleroy, Calvados (14)*
Château de Balleroy, May 2018 by David Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Cordès, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Château de Cordès (XVe-XVIIIe), Orcival (63) - [Explore du 2 oct. 2013] by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Château de Montrichard, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Montrichard (Loir-et-Cher) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de la Rochepot, Côte-d'Or (21)*
Chateau de la Rochepot by Pierre Danzas, on Flickr

*Château de Rochefort-en-Terre, Morbihan (56)*

Château de Rochefort en Terre 3 by Nadine BLANCHARD, on Flickr

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Château de Vincennes by Ralf, on Flickr

*Château de la Roche, Loire (42)*
Château de la Roche by Ryad Hitouche, on Flickr

*Château des Ducs de Bretagne (Nantes), Loire-Atlantique (44)*
Château des Ducs de Bretagne by Zhu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château des signes, Var (83)*
Chateau des signes (FR) by Chiffa Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Kérouzéré, Finistère (29)*
Château de Kérouzéré by Azraelle29, on Flickr

*Château de Colombières, Calvados (14)*
251 Château de Colombières by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de Boulogne, Ardèche (07)*
Château de Boulogne (07) by Marie-v Sautel, on Flickr

*Château de Ohlain, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Ohlain (château) 4958 by Marc ROUSSEL, on Flickr

*Château de Champlitte, Haute-Saône (70)*
Château de Champlitte (Haute Saône) by ricohplio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Bricquebec-en-Cotentin, Manche (50)*
Bricquebec-en-Cotentin (Manche) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Villeperdue, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Villeperdue by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Cirey-sur-Blaise, Haute-Marne (52)*
Château (XVIIe-XVIIIe s.) de Cirey-sur-Blaise (Haute-Marne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Semur-en-Auxois, Côte-d'Or (21)*
Semur-en-Auxois (panorama sur le château) 2121 by Marc ROUSSEL, on Flickr

*Château d'Aubenas, Ardèche (07)*
Le Château d'Aubenas by René Cortin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Javarzay, Deux-Sèvres (79)*
Château de Javarzay (1) by Jacky HAIRAULT, on Flickr

*Château de Demigny, Saône-et-Loire (41)*
Demigny - Saône-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Rully, Saône-et-Loire (41)*
Rully - Saône-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Ambreuil, Saône-et-Loire (41)*
Saint-Ambreuil - Saône-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Beynac-et-Cazenac, Dordogne (24)*
Beynac-et-Cazenac, Beynac Chateaux, Grotte du Grand Roc, Les-Eyzies-de-Tayac, France, 23 June 2016 by Lynn Rainard, on Flickr

*Château de L'Escoublère, Mayenne (53)*
53 Daon - L'Escoublère (1994) by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Bricquebec-en-Cotentin, Manche (50)*
Bricquebec-en-Cotentin (Manche) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Villeperdue, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Villeperdue by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Cirey-sur-Blaise, Haute-Marne (52)*
Château (XVIIe-XVIIIe s.) de Cirey-sur-Blaise (Haute-Marne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Semur-en-Auxois, Côte-d'Or (21)*
Semur-en-Auxois (panorama sur le château) 2121 by Marc ROUSSEL, on Flickr

*Château d'Aubenas, Ardèche (07)*
Le Château d'Aubenas by René Cortin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

More regural châteaux, tomorrow


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château-Fort de Fouras, Charente-Maritime (17)*
Fort de Fouras by François Tomasi, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Cyran-du-Jambot, Indre (36)*

Château by Saint Cyran, on Flickr

*Château de Lagarde, Ariège (09)*
Chateau de Lagarde (ariege/Pyrénées-France) by Flodanat, on Flickr

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Pupetières, Isère (38)*
2015-04-14 12-22-45 JT by Fouderg, on Flickr

*Château-Fort de Peronne, Somme (80)*
Chateau De Peronne by picrama, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Kérouzéré, Finistère (29)*

Château de Kérouzéré by Maryse Cerny, on Flickr

*Château de Lichtenberg, Bas-Rhin (67)*
Château de Lichtenberg-20170610-1531-2 by GUY BUCHMANN, on Flickr

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*

Château de Vincennes, Paris by natureloving, on Flickr

*Château d'Azay-le-Rideau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*

Castle of Azay-le-Rideau (Château d'Azay-le-Rideau) in Loire Valley, central of France by natureloving, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
A wine tour of the Loire Valley by DavezPicts, on Flickr

*Châteaux de Lastours, Aude (11)*
Châteaux de Lastours by Tzama, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de l’Hers, Vaucluse (84)*
Chateau de l’Hers by Groundhopping Merseburg, on Flickr

*Château de Montmoirac, Gard (30)*
Château de Montmoirac by gunger30, on Flickr

*Château de Brissac, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château (XIe-XVIIe) de Brissac (49) by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Château de Gaillard, Eure (27)*
Chateau Gaillard (8) by Alain Lehot, on Flickr

*Château de Raray, Oise (60)*
Château de Raray by En Pays d'Halatte, on Flickr

*Château de la Hunaudaye, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*
France 2017, Bretagne: Chateau de la Hunaudaye by Michael Pfau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saint Fargeau, Yonne (89)*
Chateau de Saint Fargeau , l'orage est passé by elisabeth pillet, on Flickr

*Château de Lagrange-Montalivet, Cher (18)*
Château (1590-XVIIe s.) de Lagrange-Montalivet, St-Bouize, près de Sancerre (Cher, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château d'Avignon, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Château d'Avignon aux Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer, Bouches-du-Rhône, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur, France by © Stewart Leiwakabessy, on Flickr

*Château de Carrouges, Orne (61)*
Château de Carrouges by Pulex, on Flickr

*Château d'Ozonay, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
CHÂTEAU D' OZONAY by Michel CIRODDE ex Eddoric71, on Flickr

*Château de Martigny-le-Comte, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château de Martigny-le-Comte by Defachelle Christian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Esclimont, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Chateau d'Esclimont by Chateaux-Hotels, on Flickr

*Château de Gargilesse, Indre (36)*
C1032499 - Château de Gargilesse by Olivier Courtois, on Flickr

*Château de Dieppe, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Dieppe (Seine-Maritime) - Entrée du château-musée by Patrick, on Flickr

*Château d'Ussé, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
IMG_6319-HDR-HDR by xsalto, on Flickr

*Château de Clermont, Loire-Atlantique (44)*
Château de Clermont by Jacques, on Flickr

*Château de Brézé, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
IMG_0732.jpg by mivoi45, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again _merci beaucoup_ for your likes


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Bâtie d'Urfé, Loire (42)*

Le château de la Bâtie d'Urfé by Sandrine Néel, on Flickr

*Château de Balleroy, Calvados (14)*

Balleroy - Château de Balleroy by Office de tourisme BAYEUX - BESSIN - PLAGES DU DEBARQUEMENT, on Flickr

*Château de Demigny, Saône-et-Loire (41)*
Demigny - Saône-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Ambreuil, Saône-et-Loire (41)*
Saint-Ambreuil - Saône-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Beynac-et-Cazenac, Dordogne (24)*
Beynac-et-Cazenac, Beynac Chateaux, Grotte du Grand Roc, Les-Eyzies-de-Tayac, France, 23 June 2016 by Lynn Rainard, on Flickr

*Château de L'Escoublère, Mayenne (53)*
53 Daon - L'Escoublère (1994) by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Champlâtreux, Val-d'Oise (95)*

This is the Château de Champlâtreux about an hour outside of Paris. by Curtis Simmons, sur Flickr

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Château de Vincennes by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

*Château de Bricquebec-en-Cotentin, Manche (50)*
Bricquebec-en-Cotentin (Manche) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Villeperdue, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Villeperdue by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Cirey-sur-Blaise, Haute-Marne (52)*
Château (XVIIe-XVIIIe s.) de Cirey-sur-Blaise (Haute-Marne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vitré, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
Vitré Castle - Château de Vitré (France) by Marechal Jacques, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Dizier, Haute-Marne (52)*
Château de Saint-Dizier by Lomyre, on Flickr

*Château de Sully, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château de Sully by Christian Sarbach, on Flickr

*Château de Sully-sur-Loire, Loiret (44)*
Sully-sur-Loire Castle - Château de Sully-sur-Loire (France) by Marechal Jacques, on Flickr

*Château de Vibrac, Gard (30)*
Château (XIIe (?) au XXe s.) de Vibrac – Durfort (Gard, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Loches, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Loches ((Castle of Loches), Indre-et-Loire in the Loire valley - France by natureloving, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saumur, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château de Saumur by Drics67, on Flickr

*Château de l'Embouteilleuse, Isère (38)*
Porte ouverte sur interdit by Caroline Vincelet, on Flickr

*Château des Milandes, Dordogne (24)*
chateau_des_milandes_castle_dordogne_france-wallpaper-2560x1440 by tchik93, on Flickr

*Château de Mers-sur-Indre, Indre (36)*
Mers-sur-Indre (Indre) by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Foix, Ariège (09)*
Château de Foix (Ariège, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château d'Auzers, Cantal (15)*
Château d'Auvergne Cantal by Patrick Demory, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again _*merci beaucoup*_ for your likes :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chauvigny, Vienne (86)*
Chauvigny (Vienne) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Challain-la-Potherie, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château de Challain-la-Potherie, a Gothic Revival castle in Maine-et-Loire, France [2816x2122] by mariorcan1, on Flickr

*Château de Coucy, Aisne (02)*
Château de Coucy by Alexandre Roy, on Flickr

*Château d'Ardelay, Vendée (85)*
Le donjon du château d'Ardelay (Vendée) by Henri Drouin, on Flickr

*Château de Coussac-Bonneval, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Château (XIVe-XIXe s.) de Coussac-Bonneval (Haute-Vienne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Montrésor, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Montrésor by Vestia, on Flickr

*Château de Brézé, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Brézé - Visite du chateau by Gaël LAMIRAND, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Kaysersberg, Haut-Rhin (68)*

Kaysersberg et son Château, Alsace, France by Etienne Ehret, on Flickr

*Château de Boulogne, Ardèche (07)*
DSC_3597_-1 Le château de Boulogne by yves62160, on Flickr

*Château de Bien-Assis, Allier (03)*
le chateau de bien assis by cloro1, on Flickr

*Château de Beaumont (La Mure), Isère (38)*
Le Château de Beaumont by Cary Greisch, on Flickr

*Château de Castelnau-Bretenoux, Lot (46)*
Castelnau-Bretenoux moat and artillery tower by Mark Vanstone, on Flickr

*Château de La Clayette, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Chateau de la Clayette Saône et Loire by Defachelle Christian 🌿, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Bâtie d'Urfé, Loire (42)*

Le château de la Bâtie d'Urfé by Sandrine Néel, on Flickr

*Château de Balleroy, Calvados (14)*

Balleroy - Château de Balleroy by Office de tourisme BAYEUX - BESSIN - PLAGES DU DEBARQUEMENT, on Flickr

*Château de Demigny, Saône-et-Loire (41)*
Demigny - Saône-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Rully, Saône-et-Loire (41)*
Rully - Saône-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Ambreuil, Saône-et-Loire (41)*
Saint-Ambreuil - Saône-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de L'Escoublère, Mayenne (53)*
53 Daon - L'Escoublère (1994) by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again _*merci beaucoup*_ for your likes :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Belcastel, Aveyron (12)*

Belcastel by pydum, on Flickr

*Château de Noirmoutier, Vendée (85)*

Chateau de Noirmoutier (16) by gattolocos, on Flickr

*Château de Lourmarin, Vaucluse (84)*

Château de Lourmarin by Airelle.info, on Flickr

*Château de Chouvigny, Allier (03)*
Chateau de Chouvigny, Allier by Jenny Smithson, on Flickr

*Château de Martainville, Seine-Maritime (76)*

Château de Martainville by eric, on Flickr

*Château du Lude, Sarthe (72)*
Château du Lude by Patricia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Kérouzéré, Finistère (29)*
Château de Kérouzéré by Azraelle29, on Flickr

*Château de Boulogne, Ardèche (07)*
Château de Boulogne (07) by Marie-v Sautel, on Flickr

*Château de Ohlain, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Ohlain (château) 4958 by Marc ROUSSEL, on Flickr

*Château de Champlitte, Haute-Saône (70)*
Château de Champlitte (Haute Saône) by ricohplio, on Flickr

*Château de Gien, Loiret (45)*

France - Région Centre - Gien - Pont Anne de Beaujeu by Thierry Beauvir, on Flickr

*Château de Montreuil-Bellay, Maine-et-Loire (49)*

Château de Montreuil Bellay by Maryse Cerny, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Bâtie d'Urfé, Loire (42)*

Le château de la Bâtie d'Urfé by Sandrine Néel, on Flickr

*Château de Falaise, Calvados (14)*

Château de Falaise (Calvados-FR) by François Levalet, on Flickr

*Château de Rambouillet, Yvelines (78)*

Rambouillet château by christian villevieille, on Flickr

*Château de Cruzy-le-Chatel, Yonne (89)*
Cruzy-le-Chatel - Yonne by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de la Roche, Loire (42)*
Château de la Roche by Dav Id, on Flickr

*Château de la Reine Jeanne, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Le Château de la Reine Jeanne by Bernard C, on Flickr

*Château de la Motte-Sonzay, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Sonzay (Indre-et-Loire) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Montaigut, Aveyron (12)*
Le Chateau de Montaigut dans l'Aveyron by ジャン=ルイは, on Flickr

*Château de Calmels, Tarn (81)*
Lacaune-Les-Bains, Le château de Calmels à la tombée de la nuit (81) by Ange-Michel Vazquez, on Flickr

*Château de Carcassonne, Aude (11)*
Carcassonne "Art" by Gary Webb, on Flickr

*Château de Castex, Gers (32)*
château de Castex by sylvain lemaire, on Flickr

*Château de Lussy à Maubourguet, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
28- Maubourguet, le château de Lussy by Patrick Chabert, on Flickr

*Château de Franqueville à Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
Château de Franqueville by alain charbonnau, on Flickr

*Château de Maisons-Laffitte, Yvelines (78)*
Le Château de Maisons Laffitte by Michael C., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Lagrézette, Lot (46)*

L'automne dans les vignes du Château Lagrezette ...... en pays Lotois by Laurence, on Flickr

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Château de Vincennes by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

*Château de Bricquebec-en-Cotentin, Manche (50)*
Bricquebec-en-Cotentin (Manche) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Villeperdue, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Villeperdue by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Fort la Latte, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*

TOP_DSC_6447_gomme by Hugues TABURET, on Flickr

*Château de Pierrefonds, Oise (60)*
MMM_5219a by Mauro JR Silva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again _*merci beaucoup*_ for your likes :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Belvoir, Doubs (25)*
Chateau de Belvoir (8) by Orick Kimy, on Flickr

*Château du Lude, Sarthe (72)*
Château du Lude by Patricia, on Flickr

*Château de la Verrerie (Le Creusot), Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Chateau_verrerie_02 by JdelPhoto, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Mathieu, Haute-Vienne (87)*

Château Rocher, Saint-Mathieu by sixfeetunderlimoges, on Flickr

*Château de La Brède, Gironde (33)*
Château de La Brède by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de La Grillère, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Faye-la-Vineuse - Indre-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Dinteville, Haute-Marne (52)*

52 Dinteville - Château XVI XVIII by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
CHATEAU DE VILLANDRY FRANCE APRIL 2010 by Mini Cooper, on Flickr

*Château de Brécy, Calvados (14)*
Château de Brécy by CyndiieDel, on Flickr

*Château de Rochechouart, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Château de Rochechouart (Haute-Vienne) by Feldpost 14, on Flickr

*Château de la Caze, Lozère (48)*
Château de la Caze, gorges du Tarn (Lozère, Languedoc, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr

*Château-Fort de Roquetaillade, Gironde (33)*
Chateau fort de Roquetaillade by Lucie Baker, on Flickr

*Château de Chaumont-sur-Loire, Loir-et-Cher (41)*

Château de Chaumont sur Loire by Christine Corrège, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Beaumesnil, Eure (27)*

Quand la nuit tombe by Catherine Reznitchenko, on Flickr

*Château de Chandoiseau (Les Trois Moutiers), Vienne (86)*
Le manoir de Chandoiseau by Joël AUBRY, on Flickr

*Château de Faugeras (Limoges), Haute-Vienne (87)*
Castel Faugeras - Limoges (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

*Château de la Chaize, Rhône (69)*
20081019 Odenas Rhône - Lyon International Sortie en Beaujolais Chateau de La Chaize-13 by anhndee, on Flickr

*Château de La Ferté-Milon, Aisne (02)*
Le château de Louis d’Orléans à La Ferté-Milon by gkr falcon, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Germain-de-Livet, Calvados (14)*
Chateau de St Germain de Livet by Bobinstow2010, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Demigny, Saône-et-Loire (41)*
Demigny - Saône-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Beynac-et-Cazenac, Dordogne (24)*
Beynac-et-Cazenac, Beynac Chateaux, Grotte du Grand Roc, Les-Eyzies-de-Tayac, France, 23 June 2016 by Lynn Rainard, on Flickr

*Château de L'Escoublère, Mayenne (53)*
53 Daon - L'Escoublère (1994) by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château d'Amboise, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Amboise Château, Vallée de la Loire, 01 2018 by jlfaurie, on Flickr

*Château de La Roche, Loire (42)*
Château de La Roche by Anthony, on Flickr

*Château de Terrol, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
château de terrol by olivier brisson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Puymartin, Dordogne (24)*

Château de Puymartin by Michel Vanderheyden, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Cyran-du-Jambot, Indre (36)*

Château by Saint Cyran, on Flickr

*Château de Lagarde, Ariège (09)*
Chateau de Lagarde (ariege/Pyrénées-France) by Flodanat, on Flickr

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Pupetières, Isère (38)*
2015-04-14 12-22-45 JT by Fouderg, on Flickr

*Château de la Buzine, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Château de la Buzine - Marseille by hkoskas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again *merci beaucoup* for your likes :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Campagne, Dordogne (24)*

Château de Campagne .....en Dordogne by Laurence, on Flickr[/QUOTE]

*Château de Bandeville, Essonne (91)*

Château de Bandeville - Explorer Aug 04, 2013 by Cath, on Flickr

*Château de Mortiercrolles à Saint Quentin les Anges, Mayenne (53)*
Château de Mortiercrolles à Saint Quentin les Anges by binouches, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
L1004759 by perahia, on Flickr

*Château de Pontarmé, Oise (60)*
Château de Pontarmé - FRANCE by Robert Chevarier, on Flickr

*Château de La Napoule, Alpes-Maritime (06)*
Chateau de La Napoule by Luca De Girolamo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Pontarmé, Oise (60)*
Château de Pontarmé - FRANCE by Robert Chevarier, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Maulvis, Somme (80)*
St-Maulvis (ancienne maison de maître ?) • 4226 by Marc ROUSSEL, on Flickr

*Château d'Amboise, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Amboise - Indre-et-Loire by Jean RAGE, on Flickr

*Château de Commarque, Dordogne (24)*
Château de Commarque by Daniel Scherer, on Flickr

*Château de Pocé-sur-Cisse, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Pocé-sur-Cisse (Indre-et-Loire) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Vizille, Isère (38)*
Château de Vizille by André DELFOSSE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Villers-Chatel, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
DSC_3790_-1 Château de Villers-Chatel by yves62160, on Flickr

*Château de Cany, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Le Château de Cany entouré de ses douves, près de Cany-Barville (Haute-Normandie) (2015-08-25 -30) by Cary Greisch, on Flickr

*Château de la Flocelière, Vendée (85)*
Vendée - Chateau de la Flocelière by Francis Fantoni, on Flickr

*Château de Turpault, Morbihan (56)*
Le Château Turpault by Bienvenido Garcia, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Ulrich, Haut-Rhin (68)*
Le château de Saint-Ulrich vu du Girsberg by Florence.V, on Flickr

*Château du Parc de Sceaux, Hauts-de-Seine (92)*
Chateau du Parc de Sceaux by Manuel ADAMI, on Flickr

*Château de Miolans, Savoie (73)*
Château de Miolans by Kevin Palmer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Châteaudun, Eure-et-Loir (41)*
Châteaudun (Eure-et-Loir) by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Boulogne, Ardèche (07)*
DSC_3597_-1 Le château de Boulogne by yves62160, on Flickr

*Château de Bien-Assis, Allier (03)*
le chateau de bien assis by cloro1, on Flickr

*Château de Beaumont (La Mure), Isère (38)*
Le Château de Beaumont by Cary Greisch, on Flickr

*Château de Castelnau-Bretenoux, Lot (46)*
Castelnau-Bretenoux moat and artillery tower by Mark Vanstone, on Flickr

*Château de La Clayette, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Chateau de la Clayette Saône et Loire by Defachelle Christian 🌿, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again _*merci beaucoup*_ for your likes :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Aujac, Gard (30)*
Aujac Gard by cevenole30, on Flickr

*Château de Pont l'Abbé, Finistère (29)*
Chateau de Pont l'Abbé Finistére (1) by gattolocos, on Flickr

*Château de Bournel, Doubs (25)*
The Chateau de Bournel by Rick01, on Flickr

*Château du Plessis, Saône-et-Loire (71)*

Chateau du Plessis, Blanzy (71) by Odile Cognard, on Flickr

*Château de Montresor, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Montresor. Loire Valley, France by Serg Brandys, on Flickr

*Château de Saumur, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Castle of Saumur by Chris Dingsdale, on Flickr

*Château de Gratot, Manche (50)*
château de Gratot by marthe lelievre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Azay-le-Rideau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*

Castle of Azay-le-Rideau (Château d'Azay-le-Rideau) in Loire Valley, central of France by natureloving, on Flickr

*Château de La Roche-Guyon, Val-d'Oise (95)*

Vue générale de face - Château de La Roche Guyon 20 juin 2007_044 mod et rét by Vincent Lempereur, on Flickr

*Château de Βurnand, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château de BURNAND 71 by Defachelle Christian 🌿, on Flickr

*Château de Ainay-le-Vieil, Cher (18)*
Ainay-le-Vieil (Cher). by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Vendeuvre, Calvados (14)*
Château de Vendeuvre by Bérénys, on Flickr

*Château de Montfort, Dordogne (24)*
Remilly-sur-Lozon : le château de Montfort (XVe siècle) by Philippe Guillot, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Brieuc, Côtes d'Armor (22)*
Villa Rohannec'h by Patrick Doreau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Château de Vincennes by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

*Château de Bricquebec-en-Cotentin, Manche (50)*
Bricquebec-en-Cotentin (Manche) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Sully-sur-Loire, Loiret (45)*

_MG_6994 by PYM45, on Flickr

*Château de Lignac, Indre (36)*
Lignac (Indre) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Maintenon, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Château de Maintenon by Nicolas Torquet, on Flickr

*Château de Salses, Pyrénées-Orientales (66)*

Le Château de Salses by juvhadamar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again _merci beaucoup_ for your likes :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Fougères, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
Château de Fougères by Guy Fogwill, on Flickr

*Château de Ray-sur-Saône, Haute-Saône (70)*
Château de Ray-sur-Saône by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Costaérès, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*
Château de Costaérès by Michel Craipeau, on Flickr

*Château de Josselin, Morbihan (56)*
Château de Josselin by tomasc75, on Flickr

*Château de Crissay-sur-Manse, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Crissay-sur-Manse (Indre-et-Loire). by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte by hummelissa, on Flickr

*Château de Monbardon, Gers (32)*

Château de Monbardon by Ivan van Nek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château De Chissay, Loir-et-Cher (41)*

Chissay (Loir-et-Cher) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Turpault, Morbihan (56)*
Le Château Turpault by Bienvenido Garcia, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Ulrich, Haut-Rhin (68)*
Le château de Saint-Ulrich vu du Girsberg by Florence.V, on Flickr

*Château de Serrigny, Yonne (89)*
Château de Serrigny (Yonne) by godran25, on Flickr

*Château des Baux-de-Provence, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Château des Baux-de-Provence by Rudy Pické, on Flickr[

*Château de Pierre-de-Bresse, Saône-et-Loire (71)*

Château de Pierre de Bresse by christian lafond, on Flickr

*Château de Fougères, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*

Fougères (Ille-et-Vilaine). by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château des signes, Var (83)*
Chateau des signes (FR) by Chiffa Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Colombières, Calvados (14)*
251 Château de Colombières by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de Floyrac, Aveyron (12)*
Château (XVIIe s.) de Floyrac, Onet-le-Château (Aveyron, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Boulogne, Ardèche (07)*
Château de Boulogne (07) by Marie-v Sautel, on Flickr

*Château de Ohlain, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Ohlain (château) 4958 by Marc ROUSSEL, on Flickr

*Château de Champlitte, Haute-Saône (70)*
Château de Champlitte (Haute Saône) by ricohplio, on Flickr

*Château de Bresse-sur-Grosne, Saône-et-Loire (71)*

Château de Bresse sur grosne (Saône-et-Loire, Bourgogne, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Esclimont, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Chateau d'Esclimont by Chateaux-Hotels, on Flickr

*Château de Gargilesse, Indre (36)*
C1032499 - Château de Gargilesse by Olivier Courtois, on Flickr

*Château de Dieppe, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Dieppe (Seine-Maritime) - Entrée du château-musée by Patrick, on Flickr

*Château d'Ussé, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
IMG_6319-HDR-HDR by xsalto, on Flickr

*Château de Clermont, Loire-Atlantique (44)*
Château de Clermont by Jacques, on Flickr

*Château de Brézé, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
IMG_0732.jpg by mivoi45, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Ussé, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
IMG_6319-HDR-HDR by xsalto, on Flickr

*Château de Clermont, Loire-Atlantique (44)*
Château de Clermont by Jacques, on Flickr

*Château de Brézé, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
IMG_0732.jpg by mivoi45, on Flickr

*Château de Bizy, Eure (27)*

chateau de Bizy à Vernon (29) by cb de damiette, on Flickr

*Château de Chambord, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Chambord by Garry, on Flickr

*Château de Beaupréau, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Beaupréau (Maine-et-Loire) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château d'Acquigny, Eure (27)*
Acquigny, F-27 by isamiga76, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Châteaudun, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Châteaudun (Eure-et-Loir) by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Boulogne, Ardèche (07)*
DSC_3597_-1 Le château de Boulogne by yves62160, on Flickr

*Château de Bien-Assis, Allier (03)*
le chateau de bien assis by cloro1, on Flickr

*Château de Beaumont (La Mure), Isère (38)*
Le Château de Beaumont by Cary Greisch, on Flickr

*Château de Castelnau-Bretenoux, Lot (46)*
Castelnau-Bretenoux moat and artillery tower by Mark Vanstone, on Flickr

*Château de La Clayette, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Chateau de la Clayette Saône et Loire by Defachelle Christian 🌿, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again _*merci beaucoup*_ for your likes :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Frémauret (Roumagne), Lot-et-Garonne (47)*
Roumagne - Chateau de Frémauret by kinsarvik, on Flickr

*Château de Clermont, Loire-Atlantique (44)*
Château de Clermont by Jacques, on Flickr

*Château de Gargilesse, Indre (36)*
C1032499 - Château de Gargilesse by Olivier Courtois, on Flickr

*Château de Dieppe, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Dieppe (Seine-Maritime) - Entrée du château-musée by Patrick, on Flickr

*Château d'Esclimont, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Chateau d'Esclimont by Chateaux-Hotels, on Flickr

*Château d'Ussé, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
IMG_6319-HDR-HDR by xsalto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Lagrézette, Lot (46)*

L'automne dans les vignes du Château Lagrezette ...... en pays Lotois by Laurence, on Flickr

*Château de Campagne, Dordogne (24)*

Château de Campagne .....en Dordogne by Laurence, on Flickr[/QUOTE]

*Château de Noailles, Corrèze (19)*
Noailles (Corrèze) by PierreG_09, on Flickr

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Joserand, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
63 Joserand - Château XV XIX by Herve_R 03, on Flickr

*Château de la Chabotterie, Vendée (85)*
La Chabotterie by  Philippe L Photography , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Cormatin, Saône-et-Loire (71)*

Château de Cormatin (Saône-et-Loire) by Patrick, on Flickr

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Château de Vincennes by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

*Château de Bricquebec-en-Cotentin, Manche (50)*
Bricquebec-en-Cotentin (Manche) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Lignac, Indre (36)*
Lignac (Indre) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Maintenon, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Château de Maintenon by Nicolas Torquet, on Flickr[/QUOTE]

*Château de Salses, Pyrénées-Orientales (66)*

Le Château de Salses by juvhadamar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Laval, Mayenne (53)*
Vieux-Château de Laval, Mayenne by Stéphane Mahot, on Flickr

*Château de Lavardin, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Lavardin (Loir-et-Cher) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Malbrouck, Moselle (57)*
Dans la cour intérieure, château de Malbrouck (XVe), Manderen, pays de Sierck, Moselle, Lorraine, France. by Bernard Blanc, on Flickr

*Château de Chauvigny, Vienne (86)*
Chauvigny (Vienne) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Castelnau-Bretenoux, Dordogne (24)*
Château de Castelnau-Bretenoux by Melle Dulak, on Flickr

*Château de Boulogne-sur-Mer, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Château de Boulogne-sur-Mer by Tomek (tsn), on Flickr

*Château de la Gascherie, Loire-Atlantique (44)*

Château by rogermarcel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Caze, Lozère (48)*

Château de la Caze, gorges du Tarn (Lozère, Languedoc, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr

*Château de Nobles, Saône-et-Loire (71)*

Château de Nobles (La Chapelle sous Brancion, Saône-et-Loire, Bourgogne, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr

*Château de Valençay, Indre (36)*
Château de Valençay. Loire Valley, France by Serg Brandys, on Flickr

*Château de Coutures, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Coutures (maine-et-Loire). by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Chusclan, Gard (30)*
Chusclan _ Gard by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr

*Château de Domfront, Mayenne (53)*
Chateaux de Domfront (17) by Jeremy Polanski, on Flickr

*Château de Fougères-sur-Bièvre, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Château de Fougères-sur-Bièvre. Loire Valley, France by Serg Brandys, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Frémauret, Lot-et-Garonne (47)*
Roumagne - Chateau de Frémauret by kinsarvik, on Flickr

*Château de Clermont, Loire-Atlantique (44)*
Château de Clermont by Jacques, on Flickr

*Château de Dieppe, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Dieppe (Seine-Maritime) - Entrée du château-musée by Patrick, on Flickr

*Château d'Esclimont, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Chateau d'Esclimont by Chateaux-Hotels, on Flickr

*Château d'Ussé, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
IMG_6319-HDR-HDR by xsalto, on Flickr

*Château de Blandy-les-Tours, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
Château de Blandy-les-Tours (Seine et Marne) - Donjon (à gauche) et Tour des Gardes by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again _*merci beaucoup*_ for your likes :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Monbardon, Gers (32)*

Château de Monbardon by Ivan van Nek, on Flickr

*Château du Haut-Kœnigsbourg, Bas-Rhin (67)*

Chateau Haut-Koenigsbourg from the Air by Will Reed, on Flickr

*Château de Bonaguil, Lot-et-Garonne (47)*

Château de Bonaguil by dprezat, on Flickr

*Château de Bresse-sur-Grosne, Saône-et-Loire (71)*

Château de Bresse sur grosne (Saône-et-Loire, Bourgogne, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr

*Château de Peyrepertuse, Aude (11)*
Château de Peyrepertuse by Philippe_28, on Flickr

*Château des ducs de Bourgogne, Côte-d'Or (21)*
Château des ducs de Bourgogne "2018" by Christian LABEAUNE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saint-Cyran-du-Jambot, Indre (36)*

Château by Saint Cyran, on Flickr

*Château de Lagarde, Ariège (09)*
Chateau de Lagarde (ariege/Pyrénées-France) by Flodanat, on Flickr

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Loches, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Loches... by MickyFlick, on Flickr

*Château de Pupetières, Isère (38)*
2015-04-14 12-22-45 JT by Fouderg, on Flickr

*Château de Duingt, Haute-Savoie (74)*

Chateau de Duingt,Haute-Savoie by mirella cotella, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Châteaudun, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Châteaudun (Eure-et-Loir) by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Boulogne, Ardèche (07)*
DSC_3597_-1 Le château de Boulogne by yves62160, on Flickr

*Château de Beaumont (La Mure), Isère (38)*
Le Château de Beaumont by Cary Greisch, on Flickr

*Château de Castelnau-Bretenoux, Lot (46)*
Castelnau-Bretenoux moat and artillery tower by Mark Vanstone, on Flickr

*Château de La Clayette, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Chateau de la Clayette Saône et Loire by Defachelle Christian 🌿, on Flickr

*Château de Lignereuil, Pas-de-Calais (62)*

Château de Lignereuil by Sébastien Croës, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Lagrézette, Lot (46)*

L'automne dans les vignes du Château Lagrezette ...... en pays Lotois by Laurence, on Flickr

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Château de Vincennes by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

*Château de Bricquebec-en-Cotentin, Manche (50)*
Bricquebec-en-Cotentin (Manche) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Fort la Latte, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*

TOP_DSC_6447_gomme by Hugues TABURET, on Flickr

*Château de Pierrefonds, Oise (60)*
MMM_5219a by Mauro JR Silva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château du Champ, Lozère (48)*
La représentation continue 1603 - Souvenir de Lozère — Château du Champ, XIIIè, XVè, XVIIIè, XIXème s., Altier, Gévaudan, France by Afchine Davoudi, on Flickr

*Château d'Arc-en-Barrois, Haute-Marne (52)*
Château d'Arc-en-Barrois by Jean-Pierre LOUPIAS, on Flickr

*Château de Cordès, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Château de Cordès (XVe-XVIIIe), Orcival (63) - [Explore du 2 oct. 2013] by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Château de Radepont, Eure (27)*
Château de Radepont - Eure by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Pierreclos, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château de Pierreclos by Sylvain, on Flickr

*Château de Cheverny, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Cheverny by Alain Ferraro, on Flickr

*Château de Cirey-sur-Blaise, Haute-Marne (52)*
Château (XVIIe-XVIIIe s.) de Cirey-sur-Blaise (Haute-Marne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again _*merci beaucoup*_ for your likes


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Château de Vincennes by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

*Château de Montreuil-Bellay, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château de Montreuil-Bellay by Guillaume Martins, on Flickr

*Château de Angles-sur-l'Anglin, Vienne (86)*
Angles-sur-l'Anglin: Le Moulin de Remerle, le Roc aux Sorciers et l'Anglin. by Olivier SIMARD, on Flickr

*Château de Montribloud, Ain (01)*
Château de Montribloud by Stéphane Sélo, on Flickr

*Château des Baux-de-Provence, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Château des Baux-de-Provence by Rudy Pické, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Seiches-sur-le-Loir, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Seiches-sur-le-Loir by William Chevillon, on Flickr

*Château de Challain-la-Potherie, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château de Challain-la-Potherie, a Gothic Revival castle in Maine-et-Loire, France [2816x2122] by mariorcan1, on Flickr

*Château de Coucy, Aisne (02)*
Château de Coucy by Alexandre Roy, on Flickr

*Château de Carrouges, Orne (61)*
Châtelet d'entrée du Château de Carrouges by Philippe_28 (maintenant sur ipernity), on Flickr

*Château de Chantilly, Oise (60)*
Peugeot Type 184 Landaulet - 1928 by Perico001, on Flickr

*Château de Coussac-Bonneval, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Château (XIVe-XIXe s.) de Coussac-Bonneval (Haute-Vienne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château des signes, Var (83)*
Chateau des signes (FR) by Chiffa Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Kérouzéré, Finistère (29)*
Château de Kérouzéré by Azraelle29, on Flickr

*Château de Colombières, Calvados (14)*
251 Château de Colombières by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de Boulogne, Ardèche (07)*
Château de Boulogne (07) by Marie-v Sautel, on Flickr

*Château de Ohlain, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Ohlain (château) 4958 by Marc ROUSSEL, on Flickr

*Château de Champlitte, Haute-Saône (70)*
Château de Champlitte (Haute Saône) by ricohplio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saint-Mathieu, Haute-Vienne (87)*

Château Rocher, Saint-Mathieu by sixfeetunderlimoges, on Flickr

*Château de Cormatin, Saône-et-Loire (71)*

Château de Cormatin (Saône-et-Loire) by Patrick, on Flickr

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Château de Vincennes by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

*Château de Bricquebec-en-Cotentin, Manche (50)*
Bricquebec-en-Cotentin (Manche) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Lignac, Indre (36)*
Lignac (Indre) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Maintenon, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Château de Maintenon by Nicolas Torquet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saint Fargeau, Yonne (89)*
Chateau de Saint Fargeau , l'orage est passé by elisabeth pillet, on Flickr

*Château de Lagrange-Montalivet, Cher (18)*
Château (1590-XVIIe s.) de Lagrange-Montalivet, St-Bouize, près de Sancerre (Cher, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château d'Ozonay (Tournus), Saône-et-Loire (71)*
CHÂTEAU D' OZONAY by Michel CIRODDE ex Eddoric71, on Flickr

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Chamarande, Essonne (91)*
Le château de Chamarande by DavidB1977, on Flickr

*Château de Gaillard, Eure (27)*

Château-Gaillard by erichudson78, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again _*merci beaucoup*_ for your likes  :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Noailles, Corrèze (19)*
Noailles (Corrèze) by PierreG_09, on Flickr

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Lourmarin, Vaucluse (84)*
Village du Lubéron : le château de Lourmarin by jean françois bonachera, on Flickr

*Château de Joserand, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
63 Joserand - Château XV XIX by Herve_R 03, on Flickr

*Château de Kerguéhennec, Morbihan (56)*
Château de Kerguéhennec by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

*Château de la Chabotterie, Vendée (85)*
La Chabotterie by  Philippe L Photography , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Beaupréau, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Beaupréau (Maine-et-Loire) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Montreuil-Bellay, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château de Montreuil-Bellay by Guillaume Martins, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château De Chenonceau. by FloraandFauna_2, on Flickr

*Château de Montribloud, Ain (01)*
Château de Montribloud by Stéphane Sélo, on Flickr

*Château de Mane, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence (04)*
04 Mane - Ruines château XIV XVI by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château-Fort de Lourdes, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Le Château Fort de Lourdes by Benjamin Radley, on Flickr

*Château de Mauvezin, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Le château de Mauvezin by Artur Tomaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Château de Vincennes by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

*Château de Bricquebec-en-Cotentin, Manche (50)*
Bricquebec-en-Cotentin (Manche) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Fort la Latte, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*

TOP_DSC_6447_gomme by Hugues TABURET, on Flickr

*Château de Pierrefonds, Oise (60)*
MMM_5219a by Mauro JR Silva, on Flickr

*Château de Bandeville, Essonne (91)*

Château de Bandeville - Explorer Aug 04, 2013 by Cath, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Champs-sur-Marne, Seine-et-Marne (77)*

Château de Champs-sur-Marne by Sorenza, sur Flickr

*Château de Vibrac, Gard (30)*
Château (XIIe (?) au XXe s.) de Vibrac – Durfort (Gard, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Loches, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Loches ((Castle of Loches), Indre-et-Loire in the Loire valley - France by natureloving, on Flickr

*Château de Vitré, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
Vitré Castle - Château de Vitré (France) by Marechal Jacques, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Dizier, Haute-Marne (52)*
Château de Saint-Dizier by Lomyre, on Flickr

*Château de Sully, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château de Sully by Christian Sarbach, on Flickr

*Château de Sully-sur-Loire, Loiret (45)*
Sully-sur-Loire Castle - Château de Sully-sur-Loire (France) by Marechal Jacques, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Amboise, Indre-et-Loire (37)*

Château d'Amboise by Albert Amaron, on Flickr

*Château de Mons, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*

Château de Mons by Josine and Harry Frankhuizen, on Flickr

*Château de Saumur, Maine-et-Loire (49)*

DSC_3476 by janus105, on Flickr

*Château des Stuart, Cher (18)*

Château des Stuart by Nicolas CAULIER, on Flickr

*Château de Radepont, Eure (27)*
Château de Radepont - Eure by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château du Lude, Sarthe (72)*
Château du Lude by Patricia, on Flickr

*Château de Foix, Ariège (09)*
JHD_0098.jpg by Jean-Hubert NIKON D5500, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again _merci beaucoup_ for your likes


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Cirey, Haute-Marne (52)*

château de Cirey sur Blaise by LaurPhil, on Flickr

*Château de Reuville, Charente (16)*
DSCF3491 Château de Reuville, Boutteville by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
CHATEAU DE VILLANDRY FRANCE APRIL 2010 by Mini Cooper, on Flickr

*Château de St. Gratien, Somme (80)*
Chateau de St Gratien by JDAMI, on Flickr

*Château de Rochechouart, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Château de Rochechouart (Haute-Vienne) by Feldpost 14, on Flickr

*Château de la Caze, Lozère (48)*
Château de la Caze, gorges du Tarn (Lozère, Languedoc, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr

*Château-Fort de Roquetaillade, Gironde (33)*
Chateau fort de Roquetaillade by Lucie Baker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Montmoirac, Gard (30)*
Château de Montmoirac by gunger30, on Flickr

*Château de Brissac, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château (XIe-XVIIe) de Brissac (49) by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Château de Raray, Oise (60)*
Château de Raray by En Pays d'Halatte, on Flickr

*Château de la Hunaudaye, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*
France 2017, Bretagne: Chateau de la Hunaudaye by Michael Pfau, on Flickr

*Château de l’Hers, Vaucluse (84)*
Chateau de l’Hers by Groundhopping Merseburg, on Flickr

*Château de Gaillard, Eure (27)*
Chateau Gaillard (8) by Alain Lehot, on Flickr

*Château de Chevreaux, Jura (39)*

Château-fort de Chevreaux by Christophe Ramonet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château du Champ, Lozère (48)*
La représentation continue 1603 - Souvenir de Lozère — Château du Champ, XIIIè, XVè, XVIIIè, XIXème s., Altier, Gévaudan, France by Afchine Davoudi, on Flickr

*Château de Radepont, Eure (27)*
Château de Radepont - Eure by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de La Grillère, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Faye-la-Vineuse - Indre-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château du Lude, Sarthe (72)*
Château du Lude by Patricia, on Flickr

*Château de Foix, Ariège (09)*
JHD_0098.jpg by Jean-Hubert NIKON D5500, on Flickr

*Château de Langeais, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
434 juillet 2017 - Château de Langeais by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Fougères, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
Château de Fougères by Guy Fogwill, on Flickr

*Château de Ray-sur-Saône, Haute-Saône (70)*
Château de Ray-sur-Saône by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Costaérès, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*
Château de Costaérès by Michel Craipeau, on Flickr

*Château de Josselin, Morbihan (56)*
Château de Josselin by tomasc75, on Flickr

*Château de Crissay-sur-Manse, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Crissay-sur-Manse (Indre-et-Loire). by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte by hummelissa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Montreuil-Bellay, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château de Montreuil-Bellay by Guillaume Martins, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château De Chenonceau. by FloraandFauna_2, on Flickr

*Château de Montribloud, Ain (01)*
Château de Montribloud by Stéphane Sélo, on Flickr

*Château de Mane, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence (04)*
04 Mane - Ruines château XIV XVI by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château-Fort de Lourdes, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Le Château Fort de Lourdes by Benjamin Radley, on Flickr

*Château de Mauvezin, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Le château de Mauvezin by Artur Tomaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de La Brède, Gironde (33)*
Château de La Brède by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de Baronville, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Chateau de Baronville by Panayotis1, on Flickr

*Château de la Motte Fénelon, Nord (59)*
DSC_4739_ Château de la Motte Fénelon by YVES NEVEJANS, on Flickr

*Château de la Bonde, Essonne (91)*
Château de la Bonde, Milly-la-Forêt, Essonne, France by Christine C, on Flickr

*Château de Villandraut, Gironde (33)*
Sud-Gironde: Château de Villandraut by Ducombs Alain, on Flickr

*Château de Fourcès, Gers (32)*
Gers - Fourcès - Pont sur l'Auzoue by Ducombs Alain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Turpault, Morbihan (56)*
Le Château Turpault by Bienvenido Garcia, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Ulrich, Haut-Rhin (68)*
Le château de Saint-Ulrich vu du Girsberg by Florence.V, on Flickr

*Château de Serrigny, Yonne (89)*
Château de Serrigny (Yonne) by godran25, on Flickr

*Château des Baux-de-Provence, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Château des Baux-de-Provence by Rudy Pické, on Flickr[

*Château de Pierre-de-Bresse, Saône-et-Loire (71)*

Château de Pierre de Bresse by christian lafond, on Flickr[/QUOTE]

*Château de Fougères, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*

Fougères (Ille-et-Vilaine). by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château du Plessis-Bourré, Maine-et-Loire (49)*

Château du Plessis Bourré by Maryse Cerny, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Lourdes, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Sous des nuages tourmentés by LUMEN SCRIPT, on Flickr

*Château des signes, Var (83)*
Chateau des signes (FR) by Chiffa Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Kérouzéré, Finistère (29)*
Château de Kérouzéré by Azraelle29, on Flickr

*Château de Colombières, Calvados (14)*
251 Château de Colombières by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de Boulogne, Ardèche (07)*
Château de Boulogne (07) by Marie-v Sautel, on Flickr

*Château de Ohlain, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Ohlain (château) 4958 by Marc ROUSSEL, on Flickr

*Château de Champlitte, Haute-Saône (70)*
Château de Champlitte (Haute Saône) by ricohplio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again merci beaucoup for your likes


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Cordès, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Château de Cordès (XVe-XVIIIe), Orcival (63) - [Explore du 2 oct. 2013] by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Château de Montrichard, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Montrichard (Loir-et-Cher) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de la Rochepot, Côte-d'Or (21)*
Chateau de la Rochepot by Pierre Danzas, on Flickr

*Château de Rochefort-en-Terre, Morbihan (56)*

Château de Rochefort en Terre 3 by Nadine BLANCHARD, on Flickr

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Château de Vincennes by Ralf, on Flickr

*Château de la Roche, Loire (42)*
Château de la Roche by Ryad Hitouche, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Cirey, Haute-Marne (52)*

château de Cirey sur Blaise by LaurPhil, on Flickr

*Château de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
CHATEAU DE VILLANDRY FRANCE APRIL 2010 by Mini Cooper, on Flickr

*Château de St. Gratien, Somme (80)*
Chateau de St Gratien by JDAMI, on Flickr

*Château de Rochechouart, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Château de Rochechouart (Haute-Vienne) by Feldpost 14, on Flickr

*Château de la Caze, Lozère (48)*
Château de la Caze, gorges du Tarn (Lozère, Languedoc, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr

*Château-Fort de Roquetaillade, Gironde (33)*
Chateau fort de Roquetaillade by Lucie Baker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Aujac, Gard (30)*
Aujac Gard by cevenole30, on Flickr

*Château de Pont l'Abbé, Finistère (29)*
Chateau de Pont l'Abbé Finistére (1) by gattolocos, on Flickr

*Château de Bournel, Doubs (25)*
The Chateau de Bournel by Rick01, on Flickr

*Château du Plessis, Saône-et-Loire (71)*

Chateau du Plessis, Blanzy (71) by Odile Cognard, on Flickr

*Château de Montresor, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Montresor. Loire Valley, France by Serg Brandys, on Flickr

*Château de Saumur, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Castle of Saumur by Chris Dingsdale, on Flickr

*Château de Gratot, Manche (50)*
château de Gratot by marthe lelievre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Lourmarin, Vaucluse (84)*
Village du Lubéron : le château de Lourmarin by jean françois bonachera, on Flickr

*Château de Joserand, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
63 Joserand - Château XV XIX by Herve_R 03, on Flickr

*Château de Kerguéhennec, Morbihan (56)*
Château de Kerguéhennec by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

*Château de la Chabotterie, Vendée (85)*
La Chabotterie by  Philippe L Photography , on Flickr

*Château de Montreuil-Bellay, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château de Montreuil-Bellay by Guillaume Martins, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château De Chenonceau. by FloraandFauna_2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Many thanks (merci beaucoup) for your likes :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château du Champ, Lozère (48)*
La représentation continue 1603 - Souvenir de Lozère — Château du Champ, XIIIè, XVè, XVIIIè, XIXème s., Altier, Gévaudan, France by Afchine Davoudi, on Flickr

*Château de Radepont, Eure (27)*
Château de Radepont - Eure by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de La Grillère, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Faye-la-Vineuse - Indre-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château du Lude, Sarthe (72)*
Château du Lude by Patricia, on Flickr

*Château de Foix, Ariège (09)*
JHD_0098.jpg by Jean-Hubert NIKON D5500, on Flickr

*Château de Langeais, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
434 juillet 2017 - Château de Langeais by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Lagrézette, Lot (46)*

L'automne dans les vignes du Château Lagrezette ...... en pays Lotois by Laurence, on Flickr

*Château de Campagne, Dordogne (24)*

Château de Campagne .....en Dordogne by Laurence, on Flickr

*Château de Noailles, Corrèze (19)*
Noailles (Corrèze) by PierreG_09, on Flickr

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Joserand, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
63 Joserand - Château XV XIX by Herve_R 03, on Flickr

*Château de la Chabotterie, Vendée (85)*
La Chabotterie by  Philippe L Photography , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
CHATEAU DE VILLANDRY FRANCE APRIL 2010 by Mini Cooper, on Flickr

*Château de St. Gratien, Somme (80)*
Chateau de St Gratien by JDAMI, on Flickr

*Château de Brécy, Calvados (14)*
Château de Brécy by CyndiieDel, on Flickr

*Château de Rochechouart, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Château de Rochechouart (Haute-Vienne) by Feldpost 14, on Flickr

*Château de la Caze, Lozère (48)*
Château de la Caze, gorges du Tarn (Lozère, Languedoc, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr

*Château-Fort de Roquetaillade, Gironde (33)*
Chateau fort de Roquetaillade by Lucie Baker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Frémauret, Lot-et-Garonne (47)*
Roumagne - Chateau de Frémauret by kinsarvik, on Flickr

*Château de Clermont, Loire-Atlantique (44)*
Château de Clermont by Jacques, on Flickr

*Château de Dieppe, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Dieppe (Seine-Maritime) - Entrée du château-musée by Patrick, on Flickr

*Château d'Esclimont, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Chateau d'Esclimont by Chateaux-Hotels, on Flickr

*Château d'Ussé, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
IMG_6319-HDR-HDR by xsalto, on Flickr

*Château de Blandy-les-Tours, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
Château de Blandy-les-Tours (Seine et Marne) - Donjon (à gauche) et Tour des Gardes by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Noailles, Corrèze (19)*
Noailles (Corrèze) by PierreG_09, on Flickr

*Château-Forteresse de Salses, Pyrénées-Orientales (66)*
Forteresse de Salses by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de Sceaux, Hauts-de-Seine (92)*
DSCF4970 Château de Sceaux (Hauts-de-Seine) by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de La Brède, Gironde (33)*
Château de La Brède by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de Baronville, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Chateau de Baronville by Panayotis1, on Flickr

*Château de la Motte Fénelon, Nord (59)*
DSC_4739_ Château de la Motte Fénelon by YVES NEVEJANS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again merci beaucoup for your likes  :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Kaysersberg, Haut-Rhin (68)*

Kaysersberg et son Château, Alsace, France by Etienne Ehret, on Flickr

*Château de Boulogne, Ardèche (07)*
DSC_3597_-1 Le château de Boulogne by yves62160, on Flickr

*Château de Bien-Assis, Allier (03)*
le chateau de bien assis by cloro1, on Flickr

*Château de Beaumont (La Mure), Isère (38)*
Le Château de Beaumont by Cary Greisch, on Flickr

*Château de Castelnau-Bretenoux, Lot (46)*
Castelnau-Bretenoux moat and artillery tower by Mark Vanstone, on Flickr

*Château de La Clayette, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Chateau de la Clayette Saône et Loire by Defachelle Christian 🌿, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Amboise, Indre-et-Loire (37)*

Château d'Amboise by Albert Amaron, on Flickr

*Château de Mons, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*

Château de Mons by Josine and Harry Frankhuizen, on Flickr

*Château de Saumur, Maine-et-Loire (49)*

DSC_3476 by janus105, on Flickr

*Château des Stuart, Cher (18)*

Château des Stuart by Nicolas CAULIER, on Flickr

*Château de Radepont, Eure (27)*
Château de Radepont - Eure by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de La Grillère, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Faye-la-Vineuse - Indre-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Foix, Ariège (09)*
JHD_0098.jpg by Jean-Hubert NIKON D5500, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Miolans, Savoie (73)*
Château de miolans by eric richard, on Flickr

*Château de Lunas, Hérault (34)*
Château de Lunas (2) by Johan PhotoGraphe, on Flickr

*Château de Plessis-Macé, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château du Plessis Macé by binouches, on Flickr

*Château de Rochebrune, Charente (16)*
Chateau de Rochebrune, Etagnac, Charente France by LesTroisChenes, on Flickr

*Château de Belvoir, Doubs (25)*

~~Château de Belvoir~~ by Joëlle, on Flickr

*Château de Franqueville, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
chateau de Franqueville (bizanos) by oliv340, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Montmoirac, Gard (30)*
Château de Montmoirac by gunger30, on Flickr

*Château de Brissac, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château (XIe-XVIIe) de Brissac (49) by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Château de Raray, Oise (60)*
Château de Raray by En Pays d'Halatte, on Flickr

*Château de la Hunaudaye, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*
France 2017, Bretagne: Chateau de la Hunaudaye by Michael Pfau, on Flickr

*Château de l’Hers, Vaucluse (84)*
Chateau de l’Hers by Groundhopping Merseburg, on Flickr

*Château de Gaillard, Eure (27)*
Chateau Gaillard (8) by Alain Lehot, on Flickr

*Château de Chevreaux, Jura (39)*

Château-fort de Chevreaux by Christophe Ramonet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Reuville, Charente (16)*
DSCF3491 Château de Reuville, Boutteville by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de St. Gratien, Somme (80)*
Chateau de St Gratien by JDAMI, on Flickr

*Château de Rochechouart, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Château de Rochechouart (Haute-Vienne) by Feldpost 14, on Flickr

*Château de la Caze, Lozère (48)*
Château de la Caze, gorges du Tarn (Lozère, Languedoc, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr

*Château de Brissac, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château (XIe-XVIIe) de Brissac (49) by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Château de la Hunaudaye, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*
France 2017, Bretagne: Chateau de la Hunaudaye by Michael Pfau, on Flickr

*Château de l’Hers, Vaucluse (84)*
Chateau de l’Hers by Groundhopping Merseburg, on Flickr

*Château de Gaillard, Eure (27)*
Chateau Gaillard (8) by Alain Lehot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again merci beaucoup for your likes :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Sully-sur-Loire, Loiret (45)*
France - Loiret - Sully-sur-Loire by Thierry B, on Flickr

*Château de Radepont, Eure (27)*
Château de Radepont - Eure by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Rochebrune, Charente (16)*
Chateau de Rochebrune, Etagnac, Charente France by LesTroisChenes, on Flickr

*Château de La Clayette, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Chateau de La Clayette by Gabrïelle, on Flickr

*Château de Cormatin, Saône-et-Loire (71)*

2017-09-16-ChateauCormatin-26-1 by webmasternic7918, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Brice-en-Coglès, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*

Saint-Brice-en-Coglès, le château de la Motte by Pierre Lapointe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chandoiseau, Vienne (86)*
Le manoir de Chandoiseau by Joël AUBRY, on Flickr

*Château de la Chaize, Rhône (69)*
20081019 Odenas Rhône - Lyon International Sortie en Beaujolais Chateau de La Chaize-13 by anhndee, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Germain-de-Livet, Calvados (14)*
Chateau de St Germain de Livet by Bobinstow2010, on Flickr

*Château de Lourmarin, Vaucluse (84)*
Village du Lubéron : le château de Lourmarin by jean françois bonachera, on Flickr

*Château de Joserand, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
63 Joserand - Château XV XIX by Herve_R 03, on Flickr

*Château de Kerguéhennec, Morbihan (56)*
Château de Kerguéhennec by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

*Château de la Chabotterie, Vendée (85)*
La Chabotterie by  Philippe L Photography , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Beaumesnil, Eure (27)*

Quand la nuit tombe by Catherine Reznitchenko, on Flickr

*Château de Kaysersberg, Haut-Rhin (68)*

Kaysersberg: the castle (Haut-Rhin, F ) by pierre simonis, on Flickr

*Château-Fort Queyras, Hautes-Alpes (05)*

Château Queyras, Hautes Alpes by ST-GB & AL Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Castelnau-Bretenoux, Lot (46)*
Castelnau-Bretenoux moat and artillery tower by Mark Vanstone, on Flickr

*Château de Châteaudun, Eure-et-Loir (41)*
Châteaudun (Eure-et-Loir) by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Boulogne, Ardèche (07)*
DSC_3597_-1 Le château de Boulogne by yves62160, on Flickr

*Château de Angles-sur-l'Anglin, Vienne (86)*
Angles-sur-l'Anglin (Vienne). by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Jumilhac-le-Grand, Dordogne (24)*
Château de Jumilhac le Grand by Emeline BROUSSARD, on Flickr

*Château de Carcassonne, Aude (11)*
Tres germanes romanes / Three roman sisters by SBA73, on Flickr

*Château de Courances, Essonne (91)*
Untitled by Miwok., on Flickr

*Château de Restinclières, Hérault (34)*
Le Chateau de Restinclières by dadoobe, on Flickr

*Château de Plessis-Macé, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château du Plessis Macé by binouches, on 

*Château de Blandy-les-Tours, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
Château de Blandy-les-Tours by Quentin Douchet, on Flickr

*Château de La Clayette, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Chateau de La Clayette by Gabrïelle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again merci beaucoup for your likes :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Sully-sur-Loire, Loiret (45)*
France - Loiret - Sully-sur-Loire by Thierry B, on Flickr

*Château de Radepont, Eure (27)*
Château de Radepont - Eure by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Rochebrune, Charente (16)*
Chateau de Rochebrune, Etagnac, Charente France by LesTroisChenes, on Flickr

*Château de La Clayette, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Chateau de La Clayette by Gabrïelle, on Flickr

*Château de Cormatin, Saône-et-Loire (71)*

2017-09-16-ChateauCormatin-26-1 by webmasternic7918, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Brice-en-Coglès, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*

Saint-Brice-en-Coglès, le château de la Motte by Pierre Lapointe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Belcastel, Aveyron (12)*

Belcastel by pydum, on Flickr

*Château de Noirmoutier, Vendée (85)*

Chateau de Noirmoutier (16) by gattolocos, on Flickr

*Château de Lourmarin, Vaucluse (84)*

Château de Lourmarin by Airelle.info, on Flickr

*Château de Chouvigny, Allier (03)*
Chateau de Chouvigny, Allier by Jenny Smithson, on Flickr

*Château de Martainville, Seine-Maritime (76)*

Château de Martainville by eric, on Flickr

*Château du Lude, Sarthe (72)*
Château du Lude by Patricia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Villers-Chatel, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
DSC_3790_-1 Château de Villers-Chatel by yves62160, on Flickr

*Château de Turpault, Morbihan (56)*
Le Château Turpault by Bienvenido Garcia, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Ulrich, Haut-Rhin (68)*
Le château de Saint-Ulrich vu du Girsberg by Florence.V, on Flickr

*Château de Serrigny, Yonne (89)*
Château de Serrigny (Yonne) by godran25, on Flickr

*Château des Baux-de-Provence, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Château des Baux-de-Provence by Rudy Pické, on Flickr[

*Château de Pierre-de-Bresse, Saône-et-Loire (71)*

Château de Pierre de Bresse by christian lafond, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Tarascon, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*

Tarascon 2017 by kotazzi 3, on Flickr

*Château de Fort la Latte, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*

TOP_DSC_6447_gomme by Hugues TABURET, on Flickr

*Château-Forteresse de Salses, Pyrénées-Orientales (66)*
Forteresse de Salses by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de Sceaux, Hauts-de-Seine (92)*
DSCF4970 Château de Sceaux (Hauts-de-Seine) by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de La Brède, Gironde (33)*
Château de La Brède by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de Cuffy, Cher (18)*
Château (XIIe-XVe s.) de Cuffy (Cher, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Chambord, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Château de Chambord (Loir-et-Cher) by Mathieu FRANCOIS DU BERTRAND, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Lagrézette, Lot (46)*

L'automne dans les vignes du Château Lagrezette ...... en pays Lotois by Laurence, on Flickr

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Château de Vincennes by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

*Château de Bricquebec-en-Cotentin, Manche (50)*
Bricquebec-en-Cotentin (Manche) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Fort la Latte, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*

TOP_DSC_6447_gomme by Hugues TABURET, on Flickr

*Château de Pierrefonds, Oise (60)*
MMM_5219a by Mauro JR Silva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again merci beaucoup for your likes :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Guerville, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Chateau de Guerville by isamiga76, on Flickr

*Château de Cuverville (Étretat), Seine-Maritime (76)*
Le Jour ni l'Heure 1658 : château de Cuverville, 1730, près d'Étretat, Seine-Maritime, domaine normand d'André Gide, 1869-1951, jeudi 9 juillet 2009, 17:01:10 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*Château de Saint Germain-de-Livet, Calvados (14)*
Château de Saint Germain-de-Livet by Spiterman, on Flickr

*Château de Chambois, Orne (61)*
Château de Chambois by Fabien POTEL, on Flickr

*Château de Fougères, Ille-et-Vllaine (35)*
Fougeres-71 by Nicolas JENVRIN, on Flickr

*Château-Fort de Lourdes, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Le Château Fort de Lourdes by Benjamin Radley, on Flickr

*Château de Mauvezin, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Le château de Mauvezin by Artur Tomaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Frémauret, Lot-et-Garonne (47)*
Roumagne - Chateau de Frémauret by kinsarvik, on Flickr

*Château de Clermont, Loire-Atlantique (44)*
Château de Clermont by Jacques, on Flickr

*Château de Gargilesse, Indre (36)*
C1032499 - Château de Gargilesse by Olivier Courtois, on Flickr

*Château de Dieppe, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Dieppe (Seine-Maritime) - Entrée du château-musée by Patrick, on Flickr

*Château d'Esclimont, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Chateau d'Esclimont by Chateaux-Hotels, on Flickr

*Château d'Ussé, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
IMG_6319-HDR-HDR by xsalto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Garac, Haute-Garonne (31)*
Château de Garac, 32320 Saint-Christaud by Coline Buch, on Flickr

*Château de Chissay, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Chateau de Chissay, France by MarioEurope, on Flickr

*Château de Clisson, Loire-Atlantique (44)*
Clisson Castle by cefran_other, on Flickr

*Château de Rocamadour, Lot (46)*
Château de Rocamadour (46) by Sur mon chemin, j'ai rencontré..., on Flickr

*Château de Ripaille, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Untitled by Alain Rouiller, on Flickr

*Château de Bressieux, Isère (38)*
Château de Bressieux by dawsdawn, on Flickr

*Château de Suze-la-Rousse, Drôme (26)*
Château de Suze-la-Rousse (Drôme) by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Kérouzéré, Finistère (29)*

Château de Kérouzéré by Maryse Cerny, on Flickr

*Château de Lichtenberg, Bas-Rhin (67)*
Château de Lichtenberg-20170610-1531-2 by GUY BUCHMANN, on Flickr

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*

Château de Vincennes, Paris by natureloving, on Flickr

*Château d'Azay-le-Rideau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*

Castle of Azay-le-Rideau (Château d'Azay-le-Rideau) in Loire Valley, central of France by natureloving, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
A wine tour of the Loire Valley by DavezPicts, on Flickr

*Châteaux de Lastours, Aude (11)*
Châteaux de Lastours by Tzama, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again merci beaucoup for your likes :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Fort la Latte, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*

TOP_DSC_6447_gomme by Hugues TABURET, on Flickr

*Château-Forteresse de Salses, Pyrénées-Orientales (66)*
Forteresse de Salses by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de Sceaux, Hauts-de-Seine (92)*
DSCF4970 Château de Sceaux (Hauts-de-Seine) by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de La Brède, Gironde (33)*
Château de La Brède by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de la Motte Fénelon, Nord (59)*
DSC_4739_ Château de la Motte Fénelon by YVES NEVEJANS, on Flickr

*Château des Milandes, Dordogne (24)*

Château des Milandes (Dordogne-France) by tontonlabiere, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Belvoir, Doubs (25)*
Chateau de Belvoir (8) by Orick Kimy, on Flickr

*Château du Lude, Sarthe (72)*
Château du Lude by Patricia, on Flickr

*Château de la Verrerie (Le Creusot), Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Chateau_verrerie_02 by JdelPhoto, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Mathieu, Haute-Vienne (87)*

Château Rocher, Saint-Mathieu by sixfeetunderlimoges, on Flickr

*Château de La Brède, Gironde (33)*
Château de La Brède by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de Baronville, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Chateau de Baronville by Panayotis1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Noailles, Corrèze (19)*
Noailles (Corrèze) by PierreG_09, on Flickr

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Lourmarin, Vaucluse (84)*
Village du Lubéron : le château de Lourmarin by jean françois bonachera, on Flickr

*Château de Joserand, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
63 Joserand - Château XV XIX by Herve_R 03, on Flickr

*Château de Kerguéhennec, Morbihan (56)*
Château de Kerguéhennec by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

*Château de la Chabotterie, Vendée (85)*
La Chabotterie by  Philippe L Photography , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Langeais, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Chateau de Langeais, France by tim beaton, on Flickr

*Château de Vizille, Isère (38)*
Chateau de Vizille, Isere, France by tim beaton, on Flickr

*Château de Chassagny, Rhône (69)*
Château de Chassagny by Yann Di Mauro, on Flickr

*Château de Allemagne-en-Provence, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence (04)*
04 Allemagne-en-Provence - Château XIV XVI by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de Mane, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence (04)*
04 Mane - Ruines château XIV XVI by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de la Madeleine, Yvelines (78)*
IMG_3122.jpg by Raymond Harding, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Miolans, Savoie (73)*
Château de miolans by eric richard, on Flickr

*Château de Lunas, Hérault (34)*
Château de Lunas (2) by Johan PhotoGraphe, on Flickr

*Château de Plessis-Macé, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château du Plessis Macé by binouches, on Flickr

*Château de Rochebrune, Charente (16)*
Chateau de Rochebrune, Etagnac, Charente France by LesTroisChenes, on Flickr

*Château de Belvoir, Doubs (25)*

~~Château de Belvoir~~ by Joëlle, on Flickr

*Château de Puyguilhem, Dordogne (24)*

Château de Puyguilhem by dprezat, on Flickr

*Château de La Bussière, Loiret (45)*

La Bussiere, château. by Michel Debaisieux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saint Fargeau, Yonne (89)*
Chateau de Saint Fargeau , l'orage est passé by elisabeth pillet, on Flickr

*Château d'Ozonay (Tournus), Saône-et-Loire (71)*
CHÂTEAU D' OZONAY by Michel CIRODDE ex Eddoric71, on Flickr

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Termes, Aude (11)*
Château de Termes by Au Bout De La Route, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
lightroom_1565_ château de chenonceau by JEAN PIERRE BOISTE, on Flickr

*Château de Baulx, Hérault (34)*
Le château de Baulx by Brigitte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Fougères, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
Château de Fougères by Guy Fogwill, on Flickr

*Château de Ray-sur-Saône, Haute-Saône (70)*
Château de Ray-sur-Saône by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Costaérès, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*
Château de Costaérès by Michel Craipeau, on Flickr

*Château de Josselin, Morbihan (56)*
Château de Josselin by tomasc75, on Flickr

*Château de Crissay-sur-Manse, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Crissay-sur-Manse (Indre-et-Loire). by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte by hummelissa, on Flickr

*Château de Menthon-Saint-Bernard, Haute-Savoie (74)*

Chateau de Menthon-Saint Bernard,Haute Savoie, France by Freek Blokzijl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Aujac, Gard (30)*
Aujac Gard by cevenole30, on Flickr

*Château de Pont l'Abbé, Finistère (29)*
Chateau de Pont l'Abbé Finistére (1) by gattolocos, on Flickr

*Château de Bournel, Doubs (25)*
The Chateau de Bournel by Rick01, on Flickr

*Château du Plessis, Saône-et-Loire (71)*

Chateau du Plessis, Blanzy (71) by Odile Cognard, on Flickr

*Château de Montresor, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Montresor. Loire Valley, France by Serg Brandys, on Flickr

*Château de Saumur, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Castle of Saumur by Chris Dingsdale, on Flickr

*Château de Gratot, Manche (50)*
château de Gratot by marthe lelievre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Reuville, Charente (16)*
DSCF3491 Château de Reuville, Boutteville by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de St. Gratien, Somme (80)*
Chateau de St Gratien by JDAMI, on Flickr

*Château de Brécy, Calvados (14)*
Château de Brécy by CyndiieDel, on Flickr

*Château de Rochechouart, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Château de Rochechouart (Haute-Vienne) by Feldpost 14, on Flickr

*Château de la Caze, Lozère (48)*
Château de la Caze, gorges du Tarn (Lozère, Languedoc, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr

*Château-Fort de Roquetaillade, Gironde (33)*
Chateau fort de Roquetaillade by Lucie Baker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again merci beaucoup for your likes


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Montreuil-Bellay, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château de Montreuil-Bellay by Guillaume Martins, on Flickr

*Château de Angles-sur-l'Anglin, Vienne (86)*
Angles-sur-l'Anglin: Le Moulin de Remerle, le Roc aux Sorciers et l'Anglin. by Olivier SIMARD, on Flickr

*Château d'Ambroise, Indre (36)*
Castello di Amboise by germano manganaro, on Flickr

*Château de Montribloud, Ain (01)*
Château de Montribloud by Stéphane Sélo, on Flickr

*Château de Bonaguil, Lot-et-Garonne (47)*
Bonaguil by Photodidacte, on Flickr

*Vieux Château de L'Ile d'Yeu, Vendée (85)*
L'Ile d'Yeu - Le Vieux Château by jpdelalune, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Castelnau-Bretenoux, Lot (46)*
Castelnau-Bretenoux moat and artillery tower by Mark Vanstone, on Flickr

*Château de Boulogne, Ardèche (07)*
DSC_3597_-1 Le château de Boulogne by yves62160, on Flickr

*Château de Bien-Assis, Allier (03)*
le chateau de bien assis by cloro1, on Flickr

*Château de Beaumont, Isère (38)*
Le Château de Beaumont by Cary Greisch, on Flickr

*Château de Châteaudun, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Châteaudun (Eure-et-Loir) by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Mortemart, Haute-Vienne (87)*
VILLAGE DE MORTEMART HAUTE-VIENNE by jocmafrance, on Flickr

*Château de La Clayette, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Chateau de la Clayette Saône et Loire by Defachelle Christian , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château du Champ, Lozère (48)*
La représentation continue 1603 - Souvenir de Lozère — Château du Champ, XIIIè, XVè, XVIIIè, XIXème s., Altier, Gévaudan, France by Afchine Davoudi, on Flickr

*Château de Radepont, Eure (27)*
Château de Radepont - Eure by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de La Grillère, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Faye-la-Vineuse - Indre-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château du Lude, Sarthe (72)*
Château du Lude by Patricia, on Flickr

*Château de Foix, Ariège (09)*
JHD_0098.jpg by Jean-Hubert NIKON D5500, on Flickr

*Château de Langeais, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
434 juillet 2017 - Château de Langeais by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Hautefort, Dordogne (24)*
Château de Hautefort France by Jean-Paul CERNY, on Flickr

*Château-Fort de Rambures, Somme (80)*
Château fort de Rambures by eric, on Flickr

*Château de Nieul, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Château de Nieul (87) by Sur mon chemin, j'ai rencontré..., on Flickr

*Château de La Ferté-Saint-Aubin, Loiret (45)*
Château de la Ferté Saint Aubin depuis l'arrière by Thierry Vilmus (Livith Muse Irry), on Flickr

*Château de Fénelon, Dordogne (24)*
le château de Fénelon ( 24) by Florence.V, on Flickr

*Château de Murol, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Château de Murol... by Lomyre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Reuville, Charente (16)*
DSCF3491 Château de Reuville, Boutteville by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
CHATEAU DE VILLANDRY FRANCE APRIL 2010 by Mini Cooper, on Flickr

*Château de St. Gratien, Somme (80)*
Chateau de St Gratien by JDAMI, on Flickr

*Château de Brécy, Calvados (14)*
Château de Brécy by CyndiieDel, on Flickr

*Château de Rochechouart, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Château de Rochechouart (Haute-Vienne) by Feldpost 14, on Flickr

*Château de la Caze, Lozère (48)*
Château de la Caze, gorges du Tarn (Lozère, Languedoc, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr

*Château-Fort de Roquetaillade, Gironde (33)*
Chateau fort de Roquetaillade by Lucie Baker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saint Fargeau, Yonne (89)*
Chateau de Saint Fargeau , l'orage est passé by elisabeth pillet, on Flickr

*Château de Lagrange-Montalivet, Cher (18)*
Château (1590-XVIIe s.) de Lagrange-Montalivet, St-Bouize, près de Sancerre (Cher, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château d'Ozonay (Tournus), Saône-et-Loire (71)*
CHÂTEAU D' OZONAY by Michel CIRODDE ex Eddoric71, on Flickr

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Termes, Aude (11)*
Château de Termes by Au Bout De La Route, on Flickr

*Château de Chamarande, Essonne (91)*
Le château de Chamarande by DavidB1977, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again, merci beaucoup for your likes


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Cheverny, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Château de Cheverny by MILINME MYJPO, on Flickr

*Château de Le Stelsia, Lot-et-Garonne (47)*
IMG_0089 by Dany audasou, on Flickr

*Château des Sires de Faucigny, Savoie (73)*
Château des Sires de Faucigny @ Bonneville by Guilhem Vellut, on Flickr

*Château de l'Echelle, Ardennes (08)*
Castle @ Parc du Château de l'Echelle @ La Roche-sur-Foron by Guilhem Vellut, on Flickr

*Château de Val, Cantal (15)*
Château de Val by BerColly, on Flickr

*Château de Busséol, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Château de Busséol by Jean-Claude PETITJEAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Beaumesnil, Eure (27)*

Quand la nuit tombe by Catherine Reznitchenko, on Flickr

*Château de Chandoiseau (Les Trois Moutiers), Vienne (86)*
Le manoir de Chandoiseau by Joël AUBRY, on Flickr

*Château de Faugeras (Limoges), Haute-Vienne (87)*
Castel Faugeras - Limoges (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

*Château de la Chaize, Rhône (69)*
20081019 Odenas Rhône - Lyon International Sortie en Beaujolais Chateau de La Chaize-13 by anhndee, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Germain-de-Livet, Calvados (14)*
Chateau de St Germain de Livet by Bobinstow2010, on Flickr

*Château de Conches-sur-Ouche, Eure (27)*
Château (XIe s.) de Conches-sur-Ouche (Eure, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chinon, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Chinon (Indre-et-Loire) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

Chinon (Indre-et-Loire) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Chamarande, Essonne (91)*
Le Château de Chamarande by Hélène Quintaine / Cordier, on Flickr

*Château de Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
Chateau de Pau, Henri IV (63) by Seb. F, on Flickr

*Château de la Roche, Loire (42)*
Château de la Roche, Loire, France [3776x2481] by mariorcan1, on Flickr

*Château-Tour de Termes-d'Armagnac, Gers (32)*
La tour de Termes-d'Armagnac, Gers by Marie-Hélène Cingal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte, Melun-France by natureloving, on Flickr

*Château de Maisons-Laffitte, Yvelines (78)*
Château de Maisons-Laffitte by Emmanuel Lemée, on Flickr

*Château de Beaumesnil, Eure (27)*
Château de Beaumesnil by Rolye, on Flickr

*Château de Collioure, Pyrénées-Orientales (66)*
Tatanes de Collioure by [email protected], on Flickr

*Château de Bazouges, Sarthe (72)*
château de Bazouges sur le Loir by Nadine.Dvx, on Flickr

*Château de Sully-sur-Loire, Loiret (45)*
Château de SULLY-SUR-LOIRE, VALLE DEL LOIRA, FRANCIA by MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Château de Vincennes by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

*Château de Chassy, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Chateau et Eglise de Chassy by Defachelle Christian, on Flickr

*Château de Bricquebec-en-Cotentin, Manche (50)*
Bricquebec-en-Cotentin (Manche) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Maintenon, Eure-et-Loire (28)*
Chateau de Maintenon. by Alain Lehot, on Flickr

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de la Roche Courbon, Charente-Maritime (17)*
Chateau de la Roche Courbon- Charente Maritime- France by Globetrotteur17, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saumur, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château de Saumur (Valle del Loira) by RAMON ARIAS, on Flickr

*Château de Lavardens, Gers (32)*
Château de Lavardens by Miguel_Nd, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Projet, Tarn-et-Garonne (82)*
Saint-Projet [Tarn & Garonne] by BerColly, on Flickr

*Château de Montrésor, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Montrésor by François Tomasi, on Flickr

*Château de Caumale, Landes (40)*
Château de Caumale by eric, on Flickr

*Château de la Chasse, Val-d'Oise (95)*
Château de la Chasse by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

More regural châteaux tomorrow


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Fontainebleau, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
Château de Fontainebleau by gérard, on Flickr

*Château de Cheverny, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
71682-Cheverny by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr

*Château de Kérouzéré, Finistère (29)*
Château de Kérouzéré by Alain Ferraro, on Flickr

*Château de Josselin, Morbihan (56)*
Le château de Josselin by philippe MANGUIN photographies, on Flickr

*Château de Trélague-la-Tagnière, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château de Trélague La Tagnière 71 by Defachelle Christian ☀ON/OFF🌙, on Flickr

*Château de Loches, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Loches ((Castle of Loches), Indre-et-Loire in the Loire valley - France by natureloving, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Dommerville, Essonne (91)*
Le Jour ni l’Heure 4407 : château de Dommerville, 1777-1782, Angerville, Essonne, Île-de-France, samedi 21 novembre 2015, 12:14:33 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*Château de Sully, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
2004-08 Chateau de Sully (Bourgogne/FRA) by Richard Poppelaars, on Flickr

*Château de Fourcès, Gers (32)*
Fourcès - Tour du château by jpdelalune, on Flickr

*Château de Foix, Ariège (09)*
Chateau de Foix by Ricardo Zappala, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Chenonceau by Gabriele Casu, on Flickr

*Château de Beynac, Dordogne (24)*
Chateau de Beynac ( view from the cliff ) - Dordogne - France by Diego Martínez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château du Champ, Lozère (48)*
La représentation continue 1603 - Souvenir de Lozère — Château du Champ, XIIIè, XVè, XVIIIè, XIXème s., Altier, Gévaudan, France by Afchine Davoudi, on Flickr

*Château d'Arc-en-Barrois, Haute-Marne (52)*
Château d'Arc-en-Barrois by Jean-Pierre LOUPIAS, on Flickr

*Château de Cordès, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Château de Cordès (XVe-XVIIIe), Orcival (63) - [Explore du 2 oct. 2013] by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Château de Radepont, Eure (27)*
Château de Radepont - Eure by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Pierreclos, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château de Pierreclos by Sylvain, on Flickr

*Château de Cirey-sur-Blaise, Haute-Marne (52)*
Château (XVIIe-XVIIIe s.) de Cirey-sur-Blaise (Haute-Marne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saumur, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château de Saumur by Drics67, on Flickr

*Château de l'Embouteilleuse, Isère (38)*
Porte ouverte sur interdit by Caroline Vincelet, on Flickr

*Château des Milandes, Dordogne (24)*
chateau_des_milandes_castle_dordogne_france-wallpaper-2560x1440 by tchik93, on Flickr

*Château de Mers-sur-Indre, Indre (36)*
Mers-sur-Indre (Indre) by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de la Madeleine-Chevreuse, Yvelines (78)*
Château de la Madeleine_Chevreuse by Chrisar, on Flickr

*Château de Bertangles, Somme (80)*
Bertangles - Somme by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de l'embouteilleuse, Isère (38)*
La bouteille de trop by Caroline Vincelet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de St. Gratien, Somme (80)*
Chateau de St Gratien by JDAMI, on Flickr

*Château de Rochechouart, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Château de Rochechouart (Haute-Vienne) by Feldpost 14, on Flickr

*Château de la Caze, Lozère (48)*
Château de la Caze, gorges du Tarn (Lozère, Languedoc, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr

*Château de Brissac, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château (XIe-XVIIe) de Brissac (49) by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Château de la Hunaudaye, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*
France 2017, Bretagne: Chateau de la Hunaudaye by Michael Pfau, on Flickr

*Château de l’Hers, Vaucluse (84)*
Chateau de l’Hers by Groundhopping Merseburg, on Flickr

*Château de Gaillard, Eure (27)*
Chateau Gaillard (8) by Alain Lehot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Cuverville (Étretat), Seine-Maritime (76)*
Le Jour ni l'Heure 1658 : château de Cuverville, 1730, près d'Étretat, Seine-Maritime, domaine normand d'André Gide, 1869-1951, jeudi 9 juillet 2009, 17:01:10 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*Château de Saint Germain-de-Livet, Calvados (14)*
Château de Saint Germain-de-Livet by Spiterman, on Flickr

*Château de Chambois, Orne (61)*
Château de Chambois by Fabien POTEL, on Flickr

*Château de Fougères, Ille-et-Vllaine (35)*
Fougeres-71 by Nicolas JENVRIN, on Flickr

*Château-Fort de Lourdes, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Le Château Fort de Lourdes by Benjamin Radley, on Flickr

*Château de Mauvezin, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Le château de Mauvezin by Artur Tomaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Many thanks for the likes...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de St. Gratien, Somme (80)*
Chateau de St Gratien by JDAMI, on Flickr

*Château de Rochechouart, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Château de Rochechouart (Haute-Vienne) by Feldpost 14, on Flickr

*Château de Brissac, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château (XIe-XVIIe) de Brissac (49) by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Château de la Hunaudaye, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*
France 2017, Bretagne: Chateau de la Hunaudaye by Michael Pfau, on Flickr

*Château de l’Hers, Vaucluse (84)*
Chateau de l’Hers by Groundhopping Merseburg, on Flickr

*Château de Gaillard, Eure (27)*
Chateau Gaillard (8) by Alain Lehot, on Flickr


----------



## 2G2R (May 2, 2018)

Château de la Bretesche à Missillac (44-Loire Atlantique) : 

https://www.google.fr/maps/contrib/...h273-k-no!7i4128!8i3096!4m3!8m2!3m1!1e1?hl=fr

https://www.google.fr/maps/contrib/...h273-k-no!7i4128!8i3096!4m3!8m2!3m1!1e1?hl=fr

https://www.google.fr/maps/contrib/...h273-k-no!7i4128!8i3096!4m3!8m2!3m1!1e1?hl=fr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Rochefort-en-Terre, Morbihan (56)*

Château de Rochefort en Terre (2) by Nadine BLANCHARD, on Flickr

*Château de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire (37)*

Chateau de Villandry-02 by Frank TYRLIK, on Flickr

*Château de Chambord, Loir-et-Cher (41)*

Château reflection. by Gregory Knowles, on Flickr[/QUOTE]

*Château de Ray-sur-Saône, Haute-Saône (70)*
Château de Ray-sur-Saône by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Costaérès, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*
Château de Costaérès by Michel Craipeau, on Flickr

*Château de Crissay-sur-Manse, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Crissay-sur-Manse (Indre-et-Loire). by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte by hummelissa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Petit Château de Sceaux, Hauts-de-Seine (92)*
DSCF4993 Petit château de Sceaux (Hauts-de-Seine) by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de Marcenay, Côte-d'Or (21)*
Autour du lac de Marcenay (printemps) "2016" by Christian LABEAUNE, on Flickr

*Château de Coutures, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Coutures (maine-et-Loire). by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Chusclan, Gard (30)*
Chusclan _ Gard by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr

*Château de Domfront, Mayenne (53)*
Chateaux de Domfront (17) by Jeremy Polanski, on Flickr

*Château d'Ancy-le-Franc, Yonne (89)*

Ancy le Franc 1 by Laurent Lenotre, on Flickr

*Château de Bizy, Eure (27)*

chateau de Bizy à Vernon (29) by cb de damiette, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Many thanks, merci beaucoup for the likes


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Pont l'Abbé, Finistère (29)*
Chateau de Pont l'Abbé Finistére (1) by gattolocos, on Flickr

*Château de Bournel, Doubs (25)*
The Chateau de Bournel by Rick01, on Flickr

*Château du Plessis, Saône-et-Loire (71)*

Chateau du Plessis, Blanzy (71) by Odile Cognard, on Flickr

*Château de Montresor, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Montresor. Loire Valley, France by Serg Brandys, on Flickr

*Château de Saumur, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Castle of Saumur by Chris Dingsdale, on Flickr

*Château de Gratot, Manche (50)*
château de Gratot by marthe lelievre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Fougères, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
Château de Fougères by Guy Fogwill, on Flickr

*Château de Ray-sur-Saône, Haute-Saône (70)*
Château de Ray-sur-Saône by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Costaérès, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*
Château de Costaérès by Michel Craipeau, on Flickr

*Château de Josselin, Morbihan (56)*
Château de Josselin by tomasc75, on Flickr

*Château de Crissay-sur-Manse, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Crissay-sur-Manse (Indre-et-Loire). by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte by hummelissa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Aujac, Gard (30)*
Aujac Gard by cevenole30, on Flickr

*Château de Pont l'Abbé, Finistère (29)*
Chateau de Pont l'Abbé Finistére (1) by gattolocos, on Flickr

*Château de Bournel, Doubs (25)*
The Chateau de Bournel by Rick01, on Flickr

*Château du Plessis, Saône-et-Loire (71)*

Chateau du Plessis, Blanzy (71) by Odile Cognard, on Flickr

*Château de Montresor, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Montresor. Loire Valley, France by Serg Brandys, on Flickr

*Château de Saumur, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Castle of Saumur by Chris Dingsdale, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Amboise, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
CHATEAU D’AMBOISE, France by Jeff Keenan, on Flickr

*Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte, Seine-et-Marne (77)*Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte by Herman Pijpers, on Flickr

*Château de la Marquise, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Oissel - Château de la Marquise by Images de Normandie... et d'ailleurs, on Flickr

*Château de Martainville, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Château de Martainville (Seine-Maritime) - Musée des traditions by Patrick, on Flickr

*Château de Virieu, Isère (38)*
Château (XIe au XVIIIe s.) de Virieu (Isère, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Saumur, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château de Saumur by Edward Balch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Lagrézette, Lot (46)*

L'automne dans les vignes du Château Lagrezette ...... en pays Lotois by Laurence, on Flickr

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Château de Vincennes by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

*Château de Bricquebec-en-Cotentin, Manche (50)*
Bricquebec-en-Cotentin (Manche) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Fort la Latte, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*

TOP_DSC_6447_gomme by Hugues TABURET, on Flickr

*Château de Pierrefonds, Oise (60)*
MMM_5219a by Mauro JR Silva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again merci beaucoup for the likes


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château-Forteresse de Salses, Pyrénées-Orientales (66)*
Forteresse de Salses by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de La Brède, Gironde (33)*
Château de La Brède by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de Baronville, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Chateau de Baronville by Panayotis1, on Flickr

*Château de Belvoir, Doubs (25)*
Chateau de Belvoir (8) by Orick Kimy, on Flickr

*Château de La Grillère, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Faye-la-Vineuse - Indre-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château du Lude, Sarthe (72)*
Château du Lude by Patricia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Bourg-Archambault, Vienne (86)*
Château (XVe-XIXe s.) de Bourg-Archambault (Vienne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Puymartin, Dordogne (24)*
Chateau de Puymartin (24) by Etienne Valois, on flickr

*Château de la Bonde, Essonne (91)*
Château de la Bonde, Milly-la-Forêt, Essonne, France by Christine C, on Flickr

*Château de Villandraut, Gironde (33)*
Sud-Gironde: Château de Villandraut by Ducombs Alain, on Flickr

*Château de Fourcès, Gers (32)*
Gers - Fourcès - Pont sur l'Auzoue by Ducombs Alain, on Flickr

*Château de Garac, Haute-Garonne (31)*
Château de Garac, 32320 Saint-Christaud by Coline Buch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Amboise, Indre-et-Loire (37)*

Château d'Amboise by Albert Amaron, on Flickr

*Château de Mons, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*

Château de Mons by Josine and Harry Frankhuizen, on Flickr

*Château de Saumur, Maine-et-Loire (49)*

DSC_3476 by janus105, on Flickr

*Château des Stuart, Cher (18)*

Château des Stuart by Nicolas CAULIER, on Flickr

*Château de Radepont, Eure (27)*
Château de Radepont - Eure by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de La Grillère, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Faye-la-Vineuse - Indre-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

More regular château soon


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Olhain, Pas-de-Calais (62)*

Chateau de Olhain - Fresnicourt le Dolmen _ pas de by FREDERIC DRIGUET, on Flickr

*Château de Angles-sur-l'Anglin, Vienne (86)*
Angles-sur-l'Anglin: Le Moulin de Remerle, le Roc aux Sorciers et l'Anglin. by Olivier SIMARD, on Flickr

*Château de Montribloud, Ain (01)*
Château de Montribloud by Stéphane Sélo, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*

2016-11-07_09-54-24 by Florence Fontaine, on Flickr

*Château-Tour de Masse, Aveyron (12)*
12 Espalion - Tour de Masse by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Chateau by Bruscot Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
CHATEAU DE VILLANDRY FRANCE APRIL 2010 by Mini Cooper, on Flickr

*Château de St. Gratien, Somme (80)*
Chateau de St Gratien by JDAMI, on Flickr

*Château de Brécy, Calvados (14)*
Château de Brécy by CyndiieDel, on Flickr

*Château de Rochechouart, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Château de Rochechouart (Haute-Vienne) by Feldpost 14, on Flickr

*Château de la Caze, Lozère (48)*
Château de la Caze, gorges du Tarn (Lozère, Languedoc, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr

*Château-Fort de Roquetaillade, Gironde (33)*
Chateau fort de Roquetaillade by Lucie Baker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Noailles, Corrèze (19)*
Noailles (Corrèze) by PierreG_09, on Flickr

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Lourmarin, Vaucluse (84)*
Village du Lubéron : le château de Lourmarin by jean françois bonachera, on Flickr

*Château de Joserand, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
63 Joserand - Château XV XIX by Herve_R 03, on Flickr

*Château de Kerguéhennec, Morbihan (56)*
Château de Kerguéhennec by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

*Château de la Chabotterie, Vendée (85)*
La Chabotterie by  Philippe L Photography , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Château de Vincennes by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

*Château de Bricquebec-en-Cotentin, Manche (50)*
Bricquebec-en-Cotentin (Manche) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Carrouges, Orne (61)*
Château de Carrouges by Pulex, on Flickr

*Château d'Ozonay, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
CHÂTEAU D' OZONAY by Michel CIRODDE ex Eddoric71, on Flickr

*Château de Martigny-le-Comte, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château de Martigny-le-Comte by Defachelle Christian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château du Champ, Lozère (48)*
La représentation continue 1603 - Souvenir de Lozère — Château du Champ, XIIIè, XVè, XVIIIè, XIXème s., Altier, Gévaudan, France by Afchine Davoudi, on Flickr

*Château d'Arc-en-Barrois, Haute-Marne (52)*
Château d'Arc-en-Barrois by Jean-Pierre LOUPIAS, on Flickr

*Château de Cordès, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Château de Cordès (XVe-XVIIIe), Orcival (63) - [Explore du 2 oct. 2013] by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Château de Radepont, Eure (27)*
Château de Radepont - Eure by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Cheverny, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Cheverny by Alain Ferraro, on Flickr

*Château de Cirey-sur-Blaise, Haute-Marne (52)*
Château (XVIIe-XVIIIe s.) de Cirey-sur-Blaise (Haute-Marne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Suscinio, Morbihan (56)*

Château de Suscinio (Morbihan) - France by Thierry PASCAL, on Flickr

*Château du Parc de Sceaux, Hauts-de-Seine (92)*
Chateau du Parc de Sceaux by Manuel ADAMI, on Flickr

*Château de Miolans, Savoie (73)*
Château de Miolans by Kevin Palmer, on Flickr

*Château de Mauvezin, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Château (XIIIe-XVe s.) de Mauvezin (Hautes-Pyrénées, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Ruines du Château de Rochebonne, Ardèche (07)*
les ruines du Château de Rochebonne Ardèche France by Baudraz François, on Flickr

*Château de Créminil, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Estrée-Blanche (château de Créminil) 2251 by Marc ROUSSEL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

More regular châteaux photos soon; btw you can post also here in this thread if you like (message to all) :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Sully-sur-Loire, Loiret (45)*
France - Loiret - Sully-sur-Loire by Thierry B, on Flickr

*Château de Radepont, Eure (27)*
Château de Radepont - Eure by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Rochebrune, Charente (16)*
Chateau de Rochebrune, Etagnac, Charente France by LesTroisChenes, on Flickr

*Château de La Clayette, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Chateau de La Clayette by Gabrïelle, on Flickr

*Château de Cormatin, Saône-et-Loire (71)*

2017-09-16-ChateauCormatin-26-1 by webmasternic7918, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Brice-en-Coglès, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*

Saint-Brice-en-Coglès, le château de la Motte by Pierre Lapointe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saint-Ulrich, Haut-Rhin (68)*
Le château de Saint-Ulrich vu du Girsberg by Florence.V, on Flickr

*Château de Serrigny, Yonne (89)*
Château de Serrigny (Yonne) by godran25, on Flickr

*Château des Baux-de-Provence, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Château des Baux-de-Provence by Rudy Pické, on Flickr[

*Château de Pierre-de-Bresse, Saône-et-Loire (71)*

Château de Pierre de Bresse by christian lafond, on Flickr[/QUOTE]

*Château de Fougères, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*

Fougères (Ille-et-Vilaine). by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château du Plessis-Bourré, Maine-et-Loire (49)*

Château du Plessis Bourré by Maryse Cerny, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
CHATEAU DE VILLANDRY FRANCE APRIL 2010 by Mini Cooper, on Flickr

*Château de St. Gratien, Somme (80)*
Chateau de St Gratien by JDAMI, on Flickr

*Château de Brécy, Calvados (14)*
Château de Brécy by CyndiieDel, on Flickr

*Château de Rochechouart, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Château de Rochechouart (Haute-Vienne) by Feldpost 14, on Flickr

*Château de la Caze, Lozère (48)*
Château de la Caze, gorges du Tarn (Lozère, Languedoc, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr

*Château-Fort de Roquetaillade, Gironde (33)*
Chateau fort de Roquetaillade by Lucie Baker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Aujac, Gard (30)*
Aujac Gard by cevenole30, on Flickr

*Château de Pont l'Abbé, Finistère (29)*
Chateau de Pont l'Abbé Finistére (1) by gattolocos, on Flickr

*Château de Bournel, Doubs (25)*
The Chateau de Bournel by Rick01, on Flickr

*Château du Plessis, Saône-et-Loire (71)*

Chateau du Plessis, Blanzy (71) by Odile Cognard, on Flickr

*Château de Montresor, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Montresor. Loire Valley, France by Serg Brandys, on Flickr

*Château de Saumur, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Castle of Saumur by Chris Dingsdale, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Mennechet, Oise (60)*
Château Mennechet by Quentin Douchet, on Flickr

*Château de Dinan, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*
Dinan Ramparts at night by Steve Mantell, on Flickr

*Château de Montrésor, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Montrésor (Indre-et-Loire) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Romefort, Indre (36)*
Ciron (château de Romefort) • 3284 by Marc ROUSSEL, on Flickr

*Château D'Auvers, Val-d'Oise (95)*
Chateau D'Auvers - Auvers Sur Oise by Chris Belsten, on Flickr

*Château de Moncontour, Vienne (86)*
Moncontour (Vienne). by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Carcassonne, Aude (11)*
Château Comtal de Carcassonne by Bart, on Flickr

*Château de Lapalisse, Allier (03)*
Lapalisse by Jelle Drok, on Flickr

*Château de Vendoire, Dordogne (24)*
Le château de Vendoire à l'Ombre by Stephane Mignon, on Flickr

*Château de la Roche, Loire (42)*
Château de la Roche by Dav Id, on Flickr

*Château de Gisors, Eure (27)*
FRANCE by mauro benno, on Flickr

*Château de Cany, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Le Château de Cany entouré de ses douves, près de Cany-Barville (Haute-Normandie) (2015-08-25 -30) by Cary Greisch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks, merci beaucoup for the likes


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château des ducs de Bar, Meuse (55)*
Château des ducs de Bar abritant le Musée barrois, Bar-le-Duc, Meuse by Olive Titus, on Flickr

*Château de Montaigu, Meurthe-et-Moselle (54)*
Le chateau de Montaigu près de Nancy by michel rieffly, on Flickr

*Château de Hell-Oberkirch, Bas-Rhin (67)*
Château (c. 1846) de Hell-Oberkirch, Obernai (Bas-Rhin, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Kaysersberg, Haut-Rhin (68)*
20190430 _DSC8234BX1 CHATEAU KAYSERSBERG by Gros Nounours, on Flickr

*Château de Chalosset, Rhône (69)*
Château de Chalosset by Chriis Greek, on Flickr

*Château de Lafay, Rhône (69)*
Les Monts du Lyonnais, au-dessus de Larajasse by christine.petitjean, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Bandeville, Essonne (91)*

Château de Bandeville - Explorer Aug 04, 2013 by Cath, on Flickr

*Château de Mortiercrolles à Saint Quentin les Anges, Mayenne (53)*
Château de Mortiercrolles à Saint Quentin les Anges by binouches, on Flickr

*Château de Pontarmé, Oise (60)*
Château de Pontarmé - FRANCE by Robert Chevarier, on Flickr

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Lourmarin, Vaucluse (84)*
Village du Lubéron : le château de Lourmarin by jean françois bonachera, on Flickr

*Château de Joserand, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
63 Joserand - Château XV XIX by Herve_R 03, on Flickr

*Château de Kerguéhennec, Morbihan (56)*
Château de Kerguéhennec by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Montcornet, Ardennes (08)*
P1080207 by Marc VALETTE, on Flickr

*Château d'Etoges, Marne (51)*
lilas en fleur dans le parc du chateau d'Etoges hotel restaurant en champagne proche d'Epernay (near Epernay by Eric Himmesoete, on Flickr

*Château de Portes, Gard (30)*
Château de Portes (XI au XIV) by sudfrance30, on Flickr

*Château de Tornac, Gard (30)*
château de Tornac et clocher d'Anduze by Jeanne Menjoulet, on Flickr

*Château de Lézan, Gard (30)*
Château de Lézan by davidgard30, on Flickr

*Château de Comtal, Vaucluse (84)*
FRANCE - Provence , Vaison La Romaine , Chateau Comtal, 12142/4244 by roba66, on Flickr

*Château de Tallard, Hautes-Alpes (05)*
le chateau de tallard.jpg by michel coiffard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Ancy-le-Franc, Yonne (89)*

Ancy le Franc 1 by Laurent Lenotre, on Flickr[/QUOTE]

*Château de Bizy, Eure (27)*

chateau de Bizy à Vernon (29) by cb de damiette, on Flickr

*Château de Bertichères, Oise (60)*

La Bertichères Chaumont en Vexin 60 by olivier cremer, on Flickr

*Château de l’Islette, Indre-et-Loire (37)*

Château de l'Islette by sebastien scherrer, on Flickr

*Château de Codignat, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Château de Codignat by BerColly, on Flickr

*Château de Val, Cantal (15)*
Château de Val by BerColly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de La Brède, Gironde (33)*
Château de La Brède by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de Baronville, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Chateau de Baronville by Panayotis1, on Flickr

*Château de la Motte Fénelon, Nord (59)*
DSC_4739_ Château de la Motte Fénelon by YVES NEVEJANS, on Flickr

*Château de la Bonde, Essonne (91)*
Château de la Bonde, Milly-la-Forêt, Essonne, France by Christine C, on Flickr

*Château de Villandraut, Gironde (33)*
Sud-Gironde: Château de Villandraut by Ducombs Alain, on Flickr

*Château de Fourcès, Gers (32)*
Gers - Fourcès - Pont sur l'Auzoue by Ducombs Alain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Seiches-sur-le-Loir, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Seiches-sur-le-Loir by William Chevillon, on Flickr

*Château de Challain-la-Potherie, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château de Challain-la-Potherie, a Gothic Revival castle in Maine-et-Loire, France [2816x2122] by mariorcan1, on Flickr

*Château de Coucy, Aisne (02)*
Château de Coucy by Alexandre Roy, on Flickr

*Château de Carrouges, Orne (61)*
Châtelet d'entrée du Château de Carrouges by Philippe_28 (maintenant sur ipernity), on Flickr

*Château de Chantilly, Oise (60)*
Peugeot Type 184 Landaulet - 1928 by Perico001, on Flickr

*Château de Coussac-Bonneval, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Château (XIVe-XIXe s.) de Coussac-Bonneval (Haute-Vienne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

More regular châteaux, soon


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Azay-le-Rideau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*

Castle of Azay-le-Rideau (Château d'Azay-le-Rideau) in Loire Valley, central of France by natureloving, on Flickr

*Château de La Roche-Guyon, Val-d'Oise (95)*

Vue générale de face - Château de La Roche Guyon 20 juin 2007_044 mod et rét by Vincent Lempereur, on Flickr

*Château de Βurnand, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château de BURNAND 71 by Defachelle Christian 🌿, on Flickr

*Château de Ainay-le-Vieil, Cher (18)*
Ainay-le-Vieil (Cher). by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Vendeuvre, Calvados (14)*
Château de Vendeuvre by Bérénys, on Flickr

*Château de Montfort, Dordogne (24)*
Remilly-sur-Lozon : le château de Montfort (XVe siècle) by Philippe Guillot, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Brieuc, Côtes d'Armor (22)*
Villa Rohannec'h by Patrick Doreau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Ray-sur-Saône, Haute-Saône (70)*
Château de Ray-sur-Saône by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Costaérès, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*
Château de Costaérès by Michel Craipeau, on Flickr

*Château de Josselin, Morbihan (56)*
Château de Josselin by tomasc75, on Flickr

*Château de Crissay-sur-Manse, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Crissay-sur-Manse (Indre-et-Loire). by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte by hummelissa, on Flickr

*Château de Monbardon, Gers (32)*

Château de Monbardon by Ivan van Nek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Champs-sur-Marne, Seine-et-Marne (77)*

Château de Champs-sur-Marne by Sorenza, sur Flickr

*Château de Vibrac, Gard (30)*
Château (XIIe (?) au XXe s.) de Vibrac – Durfort (Gard, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Vitré, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
Vitré Castle - Château de Vitré (France) by Marechal Jacques, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Dizier, Haute-Marne (52)*
Château de Saint-Dizier by Lomyre, on Flickr

*Château de Sully, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château de Sully by Christian Sarbach, on Flickr

*Château de Sully-sur-Loire, Loiret (45)*
Sully-sur-Loire Castle - Château de Sully-sur-Loire (France) by Marechal Jacques, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Montaigut, Aveyron (12)*
Le Chateau de Montaigut dans l'Aveyron by ジャン=ルイは, on Flickr

*Château de Castex, Gers (32)*
château de Castex by sylvain lemaire, on Flickr

*Château de Lussy, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
28- Maubourguet, le château de Lussy by Patrick Chabert, on Flickr

*Château de Franqueville, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
Château de Franqueville by alain charbonnau, on Flickr

*Château de Mauvezin, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Château de Mauvezin by Michel Dalle Ave, on Flickr

*Château-Tour de Hèches, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Hèches, Hautes-Pyrénées: église et tour du hameau de Héchettes. by Marie-Hélène Cingal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Bourg-Archambault, Vienne (86)*
Château (XVe-XIXe s.) de Bourg-Archambault (Vienne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Puymartin, Dordogne (24)*
Chateau de Puymartin (24) by Etienne Valois, on flickr

*Château de la Bonde, Essonne (91)*
Château de la Bonde, Milly-la-Forêt, Essonne, France by Christine C, on Flickr

*Château de Villandraut, Gironde (33)*
Sud-Gironde: Château de Villandraut by Ducombs Alain, on Flickr

*Château de Garac, Haute-Garonne (31)*
Château de Garac, 32320 Saint-Christaud by Coline Buch, on Flickr

*Château de Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
Pau Castle & Bridge by Yoo-Sang Choo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Angers, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château d'Angers by Noémie Radix, on Flickr

*Château de La Brède, Gironde (33)*
Château de La Brède by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de Baronville, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Chateau de Baronville by Panayotis1, on Flickr

*Château de Belvoir, Doubs (25)*
Chateau de Belvoir (8) by Orick Kimy, on Flickr

*Château de La Grillère, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Faye-la-Vineuse - Indre-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château du Lude, Sarthe (72)*
Château du Lude by Patricia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Merci beaucoup, many thanks for your likes


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

More regular châteaux tomorrow...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Langeais, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Chateau de Langeais, France by tim beaton, on Flickr

*Château de Vizille, Isère (38)*
Chateau de Vizille, Isere, France by tim beaton, on Flickr

*Château de Chassagny, Rhône (69)*
Château de Chassagny by Yann Di Mauro, on Flickr

*Château de Allemagne-en-Provence, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence (04)*
04 Allemagne-en-Provence - Château XIV XVI by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de Mane, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence (04)*
04 Mane - Ruines château XIV XVI by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de la Madeleine, Yvelines (78)*
IMG_3122.jpg by Raymond Harding, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Aujac, Gard (30)*
Aujac Gard by cevenole30, on Flickr

*Château de Pont l'Abbé, Finistère (29)*
Chateau de Pont l'Abbé Finistére (1) by gattolocos, on Flickr

*Château de Bournel, Doubs (25)*
The Chateau de Bournel by Rick01, on Flickr

*Château du Plessis, Saône-et-Loire (71)*

Chateau du Plessis, Blanzy (71) by Odile Cognard, on Flickr

*Château de Montresor, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Montresor. Loire Valley, France by Serg Brandys, on Flickr

*Château de Saumur, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Castle of Saumur by Chris Dingsdale, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Dommerville, Essonne (91)*
Le Jour ni l’Heure 4407 : château de Dommerville, 1777-1782, Angerville, Essonne, Île-de-France, samedi 21 novembre 2015, 12:14:33 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr

*Château de Sully, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
2004-08 Chateau de Sully (Bourgogne/FRA) by Richard Poppelaars, on Flickr

*Château de Fourcès, Gers (32)*
Fourcès - Tour du château by jpdelalune, on Flickr

*Château de Foix, Ariège (09)*
Chateau de Foix by Ricardo Zappala, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Chenonceau by Gabriele Casu, on Flickr

*Château de Beynac, Dordogne (24)*
Chateau de Beynac ( view from the cliff ) - Dordogne - France by Diego Martínez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Reuville, Charente (16)*
DSCF3491 Château de Reuville, Boutteville by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
CHATEAU DE VILLANDRY FRANCE APRIL 2010 by Mini Cooper, on Flickr

*Château de St. Gratien, Somme (80)*
Chateau de St Gratien by JDAMI, on Flickr

*Château de Brécy, Calvados (14)*
Château de Brécy by CyndiieDel, on Flickr

*Château de Rochechouart, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Château de Rochechouart (Haute-Vienne) by Feldpost 14, on Flickr

*Château de la Caze, Lozère (48)*
Château de la Caze, gorges du Tarn (Lozère, Languedoc, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Lagrézette, Lot (46)*

L'automne dans les vignes du Château Lagrezette ...... en pays Lotois by Laurence, on Flickr

*Château de Campagne, Dordogne (24)*

Château de Campagne .....en Dordogne by Laurence, on Flickr

*Château de Noailles, Corrèze (19)*
Noailles (Corrèze) by PierreG_09, on Flickr

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Joserand, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
63 Joserand - Château XV XIX by Herve_R 03, on Flickr

*Château de la Chabotterie, Vendée (85)*
La Chabotterie by  Philippe L Photography , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks again, merci beaucoup for the likes


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château du Champ, Lozère (48)*
La représentation continue 1603 - Souvenir de Lozère — Château du Champ, XIIIè, XVè, XVIIIè, XIXème s., Altier, Gévaudan, France by Afchine Davoudi, on Flickr

*Château d'Arc-en-Barrois, Haute-Marne (52)*
Château d'Arc-en-Barrois by Jean-Pierre LOUPIAS, on Flickr

*Château de Cordès, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Château de Cordès (XVe-XVIIIe), Orcival (63) - [Explore du 2 oct. 2013] by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Château de Radepont, Eure (27)*
Château de Radepont - Eure by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Pierreclos, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château de Pierreclos by Sylvain, on Flickr

*Château de Cirey-sur-Blaise, Haute-Marne (52)*
Château (XVIIe-XVIIIe s.) de Cirey-sur-Blaise (Haute-Marne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Roque-Gageac, Dordogne (24)*
Manoir de Tarde - Plus Beaux Village de France - La Roque-Gageac by Richard Poppelaars, on Flickr

*Château d'Auvers, Val-d'Oise (95)*
Château d'Auvers by Didier Massé, on Flickr

*Château de Beynac, Dordogne (24)*
Chateau de Beynac by tim castro de haro, on Flickr

*Château de Cordes, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Le chateau d'Orcival by Fabien Legagneur, on Flickr

*Château de Bressieux, Isère (38)*
Chateau de Bressieux. Isère by alain deroubaix, on Flickr

*Château de Bresson, Isère (38)*
Chateau de Bresson XV-XIV siècle, Isère 15 by voyageursdumonde1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de St. Gratien, Somme (80)*
Chateau de St Gratien by JDAMI, on Flickr

*Château de Rochechouart, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Château de Rochechouart (Haute-Vienne) by Feldpost 14, on Flickr

*Château de la Caze, Lozère (48)*
Château de la Caze, gorges du Tarn (Lozère, Languedoc, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr

*Château de Brissac, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château (XIe-XVIIe) de Brissac (49) by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Château de la Hunaudaye, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*
France 2017, Bretagne: Chateau de la Hunaudaye by Michael Pfau, on Flickr

*Château de l’Hers, Vaucluse (84)*
Chateau de l’Hers by Groundhopping Merseburg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saint Fargeau, Yonne (89)*
Chateau de Saint Fargeau , l'orage est passé by elisabeth pillet, on Flickr

*Château de Lagrange-Montalivet, Cher (18)*
Château (1590-XVIIe s.) de Lagrange-Montalivet, St-Bouize, près de Sancerre (Cher, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château d'Avignon, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Château d'Avignon aux Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer, Bouches-du-Rhône, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur, France by © Stewart Leiwakabessy, on Flickr

*Château de Carrouges, Orne (61)*
Château de Carrouges by Pulex, on Flickr

*Château de Martigny-le-Comte, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château de Martigny-le-Comte by Defachelle Christian, on Flickr

*Château de Hannaches, Oise (60)*

Château de Hannaches - Oise by Philippe_28, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Montcornet, Ardennes (08)*
P1080207 by Marc VALETTE, on Flickr

*Château d'Etoges, Marne (51)*
lilas en fleur dans le parc du chateau d'Etoges hotel restaurant en champagne proche d'Epernay (near Epernay by Eric Himmesoete, on Flickr

*Château de Tornac, Gard (30)*
château de Tornac et clocher d'Anduze by Jeanne Menjoulet, on Flickr

*Château de Comtal, Vaucluse (84)*
FRANCE - Provence , Vaison La Romaine , Chateau Comtal, 12142/4244 by roba66, on Flickr

*Château de Bizy, Eure (27)*

chateau de Bizy à Vernon (29) by cb de damiette, on Flickr

*Château de l’Islette, Indre-et-Loire (37)*

Château de l'Islette by sebastien scherrer, on Flickr

*Château de Codignat, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Château de Codignat by BerColly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Regular photos of châteaux, soon


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Suscinio, Morbihan (56)*

Château de Suscinio (Morbihan) - France by Thierry PASCAL, on Flickr

*Château du Parc de Sceaux, Hauts-de-Seine (92)*
Chateau du Parc de Sceaux by Manuel ADAMI, on Flickr

*Château de Miolans, Savoie (73)*
Château de Miolans by Kevin Palmer, on Flickr

*Château de Mauvezin, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Château (XIIIe-XVe s.) de Mauvezin (Hautes-Pyrénées, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Ruines du Château de Rochebonne, Ardèche (07)*
les ruines du Château de Rochebonne Ardèche France by Baudraz François, on Flickr

*Château de Créminil, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Estrée-Blanche (château de Créminil) 2251 by Marc ROUSSEL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Clermont, Loire-Atlantique (44)*
Château de Clermont by Jacques, on Flickr

*Château de Gargilesse, Indre (36)*
C1032499 - Château de Gargilesse by Olivier Courtois, on Flickr

*Château de Dieppe, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Dieppe (Seine-Maritime) - Entrée du château-musée by Patrick, on Flickr

*Château d'Esclimont, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Chateau d'Esclimont by Chateaux-Hotels, on Flickr

*Château d'Ussé, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
IMG_6319-HDR-HDR by xsalto, on Flickr

*Château de Blandy-les-Tours, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
Château de Blandy-les-Tours (Seine et Marne) - Donjon (à gauche) et Tour des Gardes by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Montcornet, Ardennes (08)*
P1080207 by Marc VALETTE, on Flickr

*Château d'Etoges, Marne (51)*
lilas en fleur dans le parc du chateau d'Etoges hotel restaurant en champagne proche d'Epernay (near Epernay by Eric Himmesoete, on Flickr

*Château de Portes, Gard (30)*
Château de Portes (XI au XIV) by sudfrance30, on Flickr

*Château de Lézan, Gard (30)*
Château de Lézan by davidgard30, on Flickr

*Château de Comtal, Vaucluse (84)*
FRANCE - Provence , Vaison La Romaine , Chateau Comtal, 12142/4244 by roba66, on Flickr

*Château de Tallard, Hautes-Alpes (05)*
le chateau de tallard.jpg by michel coiffard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château du Champ, Lozère (48)*
La représentation continue 1603 - Souvenir de Lozère — Château du Champ, XIIIè, XVè, XVIIIè, XIXème s., Altier, Gévaudan, France by Afchine Davoudi, on Flickr

*Château d'Arc-en-Barrois, Haute-Marne (52)*
Château d'Arc-en-Barrois by Jean-Pierre LOUPIAS, on Flickr

*Château de Cordès, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Château de Cordès (XVe-XVIIIe), Orcival (63) - [Explore du 2 oct. 2013] by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Château de Radepont, Eure (27)*
Château de Radepont - Eure by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Pierreclos, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château de Pierreclos by Sylvain, on Flickr

*Château de Cirey-sur-Blaise, Haute-Marne (52)*
Château (XVIIe-XVIIIe s.) de Cirey-sur-Blaise (Haute-Marne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

More regular châteaux/photos soon


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Sully-sur-Loire, Loiret (45)*
France - Loiret - Sully-sur-Loire by Thierry B, on Flickr

*Château de Radepont, Eure (27)*
Château de Radepont - Eure by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Rochebrune, Charente (16)*
Chateau de Rochebrune, Etagnac, Charente France by LesTroisChenes, on Flickr

*Château de La Clayette, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Chateau de La Clayette by Gabrïelle, on Flickr

*Château de Cormatin, Saône-et-Loire (71)*

2017-09-16-ChateauCormatin-26-1 by webmasternic7918, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Brice-en-Coglès, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*

Saint-Brice-en-Coglès, le château de la Motte by Pierre Lapointe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Suscinio, Morbihan (56)*

Château de Suscinio (Morbihan) - France by Thierry PASCAL, on Flickr

*Château du Parc de Sceaux, Hauts-de-Seine (92)*
Chateau du Parc de Sceaux by Manuel ADAMI, on Flickr

*Château de Miolans, Savoie (73)*
Château de Miolans by Kevin Palmer, on Flickr

*Château de Mauvezin, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Château (XIIIe-XVe s.) de Mauvezin (Hautes-Pyrénées, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Ruines du Château de Rochebonne, Ardèche (07)*
les ruines du Château de Rochebonne Ardèche France by Baudraz François, on Flickr

*Château de Créminil, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Estrée-Blanche (château de Créminil) 2251 by Marc ROUSSEL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Amboise, Indre-et-Loire (37)*

Château d'Amboise by Albert Amaron, on Flickr

*Château de Mons, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*

Château de Mons by Josine and Harry Frankhuizen, on Flickr

*Château de Saumur, Maine-et-Loire (49)*

DSC_3476 by janus105, on Flickr

*Château des Stuart, Cher (18)*

Château des Stuart by Nicolas CAULIER, on Flickr

*Château de Radepont, Eure (27)*
Château de Radepont - Eure by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de La Grillère, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Faye-la-Vineuse - Indre-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Kaysersberg, Haut-Rhin (68)*

Kaysersberg: the castle (Haut-Rhin, F ) by pierre simonis, on Flickr

*Château-Fort Queyras, Hautes-Alpes (05)*

Château Queyras, Hautes Alpes by ST-GB & AL Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Castelnau-Bretenoux, Lot (46)*
Castelnau-Bretenoux moat and artillery tower by Mark Vanstone, on Flickr

*Château de Châteaudun, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Châteaudun (Eure-et-Loir) by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Boulogne, Ardèche (07)*
DSC_3597_-1 Le château de Boulogne by yves62160, on Flickr

*Château de Angles-sur-l'Anglin, Vienne (86)*
Angles-sur-l'Anglin (Vienne). by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

More regular photos of châteaux, soon


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vogüé, Ardèche (07)*
Château de Vogüé by GK Photo, on Flickr

*Château de Noailles, Corrèze (19)*
Noailles (Corrèze) by PierreG_09, on Flickr

*Château-Forteresse de Salses, Pyrénées-Orientales (66)*
Forteresse de Salses by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de Sceaux, Hauts-de-Seine (92)*
DSCF4970 Château de Sceaux (Hauts-de-Seine) by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de La Brède, Gironde (33)*
Château de La Brède by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de Grignols, Gironde (33)*
Château de Grignols (XVe, XVIe, XIXe), Grignols, Landes de Gascogne, Gironde, Aquitaine, France. by Bernard Blanc, on Flickr

*Château de Sully-sur-Loire, Loiret (45)*
600 ans, et toujours là ! by Joël AUBRY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Amboise, Indre-et-Loire (37)*

Château d'Amboise by Albert Amaron, on Flickr

*Château de Mons, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*

Château de Mons by Josine and Harry Frankhuizen, on Flickr

*Château de Saumur, Maine-et-Loire (49)*

DSC_3476 by janus105, on Flickr

*Château des Stuart, Cher (18)*

Château des Stuart by Nicolas CAULIER, on Flickr

*Château de Radepont, Eure (27)*
Château de Radepont - Eure by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de La Grillère, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Faye-la-Vineuse - Indre-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Vizille, Isère (38)*
Château de Vizille by Wilfrid EON, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Bourg-Archambault, Vienne (86)*
Château (XVe-XIXe s.) de Bourg-Archambault (Vienne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Puymartin, Dordogne (24)*
Chateau de Puymartin (24) by Etienne Valois, on flickr

*Château de la Bonde, Essonne (91)*
Château de la Bonde, Milly-la-Forêt, Essonne, France by Christine C, on Flickr

*Château de Villandraut, Gironde (33)*
Sud-Gironde: Château de Villandraut by Ducombs Alain, on Flickr

*Château de Fourcès, Gers (32)*
Gers - Fourcès - Pont sur l'Auzoue by Ducombs Alain, on Flickr

*Château de Val, Cantal (15)*
Château de Val (Cantal, France) by Franck Lecocq, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Aujac, Gard (30)*
Aujac Gard by cevenole30, on Flickr

*Château de Pont l'Abbé, Finistère (29)*
Chateau de Pont l'Abbé Finistére (1) by gattolocos, on Flickr

*Château de Bournel, Doubs (25)*
The Chateau de Bournel by Rick01, on Flickr

*Château du Plessis, Saône-et-Loire (71)*

Chateau du Plessis, Blanzy (71) by Odile Cognard, on Flickr

*Château de Montresor, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Montresor. Loire Valley, France by Serg Brandys, on Flickr

*Château de Saumur, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Castle of Saumur by Chris Dingsdale, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Merci beaucoup/thanks for the likes; more châteaux photos soon


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte, Seine-et-Marne (77)*

Vaux le viconte, Noel 2019, 25 by Patrick RAYMOND, on Flickr

*Château de La Brède, Gironde (33)*
Château de La Brède by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de Baronville, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Chateau de Baronville by Panayotis1, on Flickr

*Château de Belvoir, Doubs (25)*
Chateau de Belvoir (8) by Orick Kimy, on Flickr

*Château de La Grillère, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Faye-la-Vineuse - Indre-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château du Lude, Sarthe (72)*
Château du Lude by Patricia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Fougères, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
Château de Fougères by Guy Fogwill, on Flickr

*Château de Ray-sur-Saône, Haute-Saône (70)*
Château de Ray-sur-Saône by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Costaérès, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*
Château de Costaérès by Michel Craipeau, on Flickr

*Château de Josselin, Morbihan (56)*
Château de Josselin by tomasc75, on Flickr

*Château de Crissay-sur-Manse, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Crissay-sur-Manse (Indre-et-Loire). by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte by hummelissa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de La Brède, Gironde (33)*
Château de La Brède by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de Baronville, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Chateau de Baronville by Panayotis1, on Flickr

*Château de la Motte Fénelon, Nord (59)*
DSC_4739_ Château de la Motte Fénelon by YVES NEVEJANS, on Flickr

*Château de la Bonde, Essonne (91)*
Château de la Bonde, Milly-la-Forêt, Essonne, France by Christine C, on Flickr

*Château de Villandraut, Gironde (33)*
Sud-Gironde: Château de Villandraut by Ducombs Alain, on Flickr

*Château de Fourcès, Gers (32)*
Gers - Fourcès - Pont sur l'Auzoue by Ducombs Alain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Aubigny-sur-Nère, Cher (18)*

Château d'Aubigny sur Nere by Nicolas CAULIER, on Flickr

*Château de Carcassonne, Aude (11)*
Château Comtal de Carcassonne by Bart, on Flickr

*Château de Lapalisse, Allier (03)*
Lapalisse by Jelle Drok, on Flickr

*Château de Vendoire, Dordogne (24)*
Le château de Vendoire à l'Ombre by Stephane Mignon, on Flickr

*Château de la Roche, Loire (42)*
Château de la Roche by Dav Id, on Flickr

*Château de Gisors, Eure (27)*
FRANCE by mauro benno, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

More regular châteaux photos, soon


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Coubertin, Yvelines (78)*
Château de Coubertin, fin XVIIe siècle, Saint-Rémy-lès-Chevreuse, Yvelines, Île-de-France, France by Laurent Gané, on Flickr

*Château de Βurnand, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château de BURNAND 71 by Defachelle Christian 🌿, on Flickr

*Château du Rieu, Corrèze (19)*
Château (XVe-XVIe s.) du Rieu à St Bonnet les Tours de Merle (Corrèze, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Ainay-le-Vieil, Cher (18)*
Ainay-le-Vieil (Cher). by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Vendeuvre, Calvados (14)*
Château de Vendeuvre by Bérénys, on Flickr

*Château de Montfort, Dordogne (24)*
Remilly-sur-Lozon : le château de Montfort (XVe siècle) by Philippe Guillot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Ancy-le-Franc, Yonne (89)*

Ancy le Franc 1 by Laurent Lenotre, on Flickr[/QUOTE]

*Château de Bizy, Eure (27)*

chateau de Bizy à Vernon (29) by cb de damiette, on Flickr

*Château de Bertichères, Oise (60)*

La Bertichères Chaumont en Vexin 60 by olivier cremer, on Flickr

*Château de l’Islette, Indre-et-Loire (37)*

Château de l'Islette by sebastien scherrer, on Flickr

*Château de Codignat, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Château de Codignat by BerColly, on Flickr

*Château de Val, Cantal (15)*
Château de Val by BerColly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Miolans, Savoie (73)*
Château de miolans by eric richard, on Flickr

*Château de Plessis-Macé, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château du Plessis Macé by binouches, on Flickr

*Château de Rochebrune, Charente (16)*
Chateau de Rochebrune, Etagnac, Charente France by LesTroisChenes, on Flickr

*Château de Belvoir, Doubs (25)*

~~Château de Belvoir~~ by Joëlle, on Flickr

*Château de Puyguilhem, Dordogne (24)*

Château de Puyguilhem by dprezat, on Flickr

*Château de La Bussière, Loiret (45)*

La Bussiere, château. by Michel Debaisieux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Seiches-sur-le-Loir, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Seiches-sur-le-Loir by William Chevillon, on Flickr

*Château de Challain-la-Potherie, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château de Challain-la-Potherie, a Gothic Revival castle in Maine-et-Loire, France [2816x2122] by mariorcan1, on Flickr

*Château de Coucy, Aisne (02)*
Château de Coucy by Alexandre Roy, on Flickr

*Château de Carrouges, Orne (61)*
Châtelet d'entrée du Château de Carrouges by Philippe_28 (maintenant sur ipernity), on Flickr

*Château de Chantilly, Oise (60)*
Peugeot Type 184 Landaulet - 1928 by Perico001, on Flickr

*Château de Coussac-Bonneval, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Château (XIVe-XIXe s.) de Coussac-Bonneval (Haute-Vienne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Merci beaucoup for your likes; more châteaux photos, soon  :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Mons, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
63 Arlanc - Château de Mons XII XVII XIX by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de Domeyrat, Haute-Loire (43)*
_RU_5484 by bruno lienard, on Flickr

*Château de Paulhac, Haute-Loire (43)*
Château de Paulhac by Marco 44, on Flickr

*Château de Montvallat, Cantal (15)*
Château (XVIe-XVIIe s.) de Montvallat à Chaudes-Aigues (Cantal, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Calmont d'Olt, Aveyron (12)*
Château de Calmont d'Olt - Aveyron by Arnaud Villefranque, on Flickr

*Château de Magrin, Tarn (81)*
Château de MAGRIN by TWojtowicz, on Flickr

*Château de Portes, Gard (30)*
Château de Portes (XI au XIV) by sudfrance30, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Angers, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château d'Angers by Noémie Radix, on Flickr

*Château de La Brède, Gironde (33)*
Château de La Brède by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de Baronville, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Chateau de Baronville by Panayotis1, on Flickr

*Château de Belvoir, Doubs (25)*
Chateau de Belvoir (8) by Orick Kimy, on Flickr

*Château de La Grillère, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Faye-la-Vineuse - Indre-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château du Lude, Sarthe (72)*
Château du Lude by Patricia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Lourmarin, Vaucluse (84)*
Village du Lubéron : le château de Lourmarin by jean françois bonachera, on Flickr

*Château de Joserand, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
63 Joserand - Château XV XIX by Herve_R 03, on Flickr

*Château de Kerguéhennec, Morbihan (56)*
Château de Kerguéhennec by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

*Château de Noailles, Corrèze (19)*
Noailles (Corrèze) by PierreG_09, on Flickr

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de la Chabotterie, Vendée (85)*
La Chabotterie by  Philippe L Photography , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Puymartin, Dordogne (24)*
Chateau de Puymartin (24) by Etienne Valois, on flickr

*Château de Villandraut, Gironde (33)*
Sud-Gironde: Château de Villandraut by Ducombs Alain, on Flickr

*Château de Fourcès, Gers (32)*
Gers - Fourcès - Pont sur l'Auzoue by Ducombs Alain, on Flickr

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Lourmarin, Vaucluse (84)*
Village du Lubéron : le château de Lourmarin by jean françois bonachera, on Flickr

*Château de Joserand, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
63 Joserand - Château XV XIX by Herve_R 03, on Flickr

*Château de Kerguéhennec, Morbihan (56)*
Château de Kerguéhennec by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chinon, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Chinon (Indre-et-Loire) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Chamarande, Essonne (91)*
Le Château de Chamarande by Hélène Quintaine / Cordier, on Flickr

*Château de Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
Chateau de Pau, Henri IV (63) by Seb. F, on Flickr

*Château de la Roche, Loire (42)*
Château de la Roche, Loire, France [3776x2481] by mariorcan1, on Flickr

*Château-Tour de Termes-d'Armagnac, Gers (32)*
La tour de Termes-d'Armagnac, Gers by Marie-Hélène Cingal, on Flickr

*Château d'Ohlain, Pas-de-Calais (62)*

Chateau d'Ohlain by Jean Christophe Blanquart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Petit Château de Sceaux, Hauts-de-Seine (92)*
DSCF4993 Petit château de Sceaux (Hauts-de-Seine) by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de Marcenay, Côte-d'Or (21)*
Autour du lac de Marcenay (printemps) "2016" by Christian LABEAUNE, on Flickr

*Château de Coutures, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Coutures (maine-et-Loire). by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Chusclan, Gard (30)*
Chusclan _ Gard by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr

*Château de Domfront, Mayenne (53)*
Chateaux de Domfront (17) by Jeremy Polanski, on Flickr

*Château d'Ancy-le-Franc, Yonne (89)*

Ancy le Franc 1 by Laurent Lenotre, on Flickr

*Château de Cany, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Le Château de Cany entouré de ses douves, près de Cany-Barville (Haute-Normandie) (2015-08-25 -30) by Cary Greisch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Pont l'Abbé, Finistère (29)*
Chateau de Pont l'Abbé Finistére (1) by gattolocos, on Flickr

*Château de Saumur, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Castle of Saumur by Chris Dingsdale, on Flickr

*Château de Gratot, Manche (50)*
château de Gratot by marthe lelievre, on Flickr

*Château de Bournel, Doubs (25)*
The Chateau de Bournel by Rick01, on Flickr

*Château du Plessis, Saône-et-Loire (71)*

Chateau du Plessis, Blanzy (71) by Odile Cognard, on Flickr

*Château de Montresor, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Montresor. Loire Valley, France by Serg Brandys, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château du Haut-Koenigsbourg, Bas-Rhin (67)*

Château du Haut-Koenigsbourg, Alsace, France by Etienne Ehret, on Flickr

*Château de Kaysersberg, Haut-Rhin (68)*

Kaysersberg et son Château, Alsace, France by Etienne Ehret, on Flickr

*Château de Boulogne, Ardèche (07)*
DSC_3597_-1 Le château de Boulogne by yves62160, on Flickr

*Château de Bien-Assis, Allier (03)*
le chateau de bien assis by cloro1, on Flickr

*Château de Beaumont, Isère (38)*
Le Château de Beaumont by Cary Greisch, on Flickr

*Château de Castelnau-Bretenoux, Lot (46)*
Castelnau-Bretenoux moat and artillery tower by Mark Vanstone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Merci beaucoup for your likes; more châteaux photos soon


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Buigny-Saint-Maclou, Somme (80)*
Château de Buigny-Saint-Maclou by Sylvie Gilliard, on Flickr

*Château de Guerville, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Chateau de Guerville by isamiga76, on Flickr

*Château de Saint Germain-de-Livet, Calvados (14)*
Château de Saint Germain-de-Livet by Spiterman, on Flickr

*Château de Chambois, Orne (61)*
Château de Chambois by Fabien POTEL, on Flickr

*Château de Fougères, Ille-et-Vllaine (35)*
Fougeres-71 by Nicolas JENVRIN, on Flickr

*Château des Rohan, Côtes d'Armor (22)*
Château des Rohan by Guy Fogwill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saint-Projet, Tarn-et-Garonne (82)*

82 St-Projet - Château by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de la Chabotterie, Vendée (85)*
La Chabotterie by  Philippe L Photography , on Flickr

*Château de Puivert, Aude (11)*
IMG_1674 by howiemj, on Flickr

*Château de Noailles, Corrèze (19)*
Noailles (Corrèze) by PierreG_09, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Chenonceau (Indre-et-Loire) by Mathieu FRANCOIS DU BERTRAND, on Flickr

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Donjon of the Château de Vincennes by Anton Skrobotov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Coubertin, Yvelines (78)*
Château de Coubertin, fin XVIIe siècle, Saint-Rémy-lès-Chevreuse, Yvelines, Île-de-France, France by Laurent Gané, on Flickr

*Château de Βurnand, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château de BURNAND 71 by Defachelle Christian 🌿, on Flickr

*Château du Rieu, Corrèze (19)*
Château (XVe-XVIe s.) du Rieu à St Bonnet les Tours de Merle (Corrèze, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Ainay-le-Vieil, Cher (18)*
Ainay-le-Vieil (Cher). by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Vendeuvre, Calvados (14)*
Château de Vendeuvre by Bérénys, on Flickr

*Château de Montfort, Dordogne (24)*
Remilly-sur-Lozon : le château de Montfort (XVe siècle) by Philippe Guillot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chauvigny, Vienne (86)*
Chauvigny (Vienne) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Challain-la-Potherie, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château de Challain-la-Potherie, a Gothic Revival castle in Maine-et-Loire, France [2816x2122] by mariorcan1, on Flickr

*Château de Coucy, Aisne (02)*
Château de Coucy by Alexandre Roy, on Flickr

*Château d'Ardelay, Vendée (85)*
Le donjon du château d'Ardelay (Vendée) by Henri Drouin, on Flickr

*Château de Coussac-Bonneval, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Château (XIVe-XIXe s.) de Coussac-Bonneval (Haute-Vienne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Montrésor, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Montrésor by Vestia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Sully-sur-Loire, Loiret (45)*
France - Loiret - Sully-sur-Loire by Thierry B, on Flickr

*Château de Radepont, Eure (27)*
Château de Radepont - Eure by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Rochebrune, Charente (16)*
Chateau de Rochebrune, Etagnac, Charente France by LesTroisChenes, on Flickr

*Château de La Clayette, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Chateau de La Clayette by Gabrïelle, on Flickr

*Château de Cormatin, Saône-et-Loire (71)*

2017-09-16-ChateauCormatin-26-1 by webmasternic7918, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Brice-en-Coglès, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*

Saint-Brice-en-Coglès, le château de la Motte by Pierre Lapointe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Merci beaucoup; thanks again for your likes


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Roque-Gageac, Dordogne (24)*
Manoir de Tarde - Plus Beaux Village de France - La Roque-Gageac by Richard Poppelaars, on Flickr

*Château d'Auvers, Val-d'Oise (95)*
Château d'Auvers by Didier Massé, on Flickr

*Château de Beynac, Dordogne (24)*
Chateau de Beynac by tim castro de haro, on Flickr

*Château de Cordes, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Le chateau d'Orcival by Fabien Legagneur, on Flickr

*Château de Bressieux, Isère (38)*
Chateau de Bressieux. Isère by alain deroubaix, on Flickr

*Château de Bresson, Isère (38)*
Chateau de Bresson XV-XIV siècle, Isère 15 by voyageursdumonde1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saint Fargeau, Yonne (89)*
Chateau de Saint Fargeau , l'orage est passé by elisabeth pillet, on Flickr

*Château de Lagrange-Montalivet, Cher (18)*
Château (1590-XVIIe s.) de Lagrange-Montalivet, St-Bouize, près de Sancerre (Cher, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château d'Avignon, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Château d'Avignon aux Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer, Bouches-du-Rhône, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur, France by © Stewart Leiwakabessy, on Flickr

*Château de Carrouges, Orne (61)*
Château de Carrouges by Pulex, on Flickr

*Château de Martigny-le-Comte, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château de Martigny-le-Comte by Defachelle Christian, on Flickr

*Château de Hannaches, Oise (60)*

Château de Hannaches - Oise by Philippe_28, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de St. Gratien, Somme (80)*
Chateau de St Gratien by JDAMI, on Flickr

*Château de Rochechouart, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Château de Rochechouart (Haute-Vienne) by Feldpost 14, on Flickr

*Château de la Caze, Lozère (48)*
Château de la Caze, gorges du Tarn (Lozère, Languedoc, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr

*Château de Brissac, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château (XIe-XVIIe) de Brissac (49) by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Château de la Hunaudaye, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*
France 2017, Bretagne: Chateau de la Hunaudaye by Michael Pfau, on Flickr

*Château de l’Hers, Vaucluse (84)*
Chateau de l’Hers by Groundhopping Merseburg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Roque-Gageac, Dordogne (24)*
Manoir de Tarde - Plus Beaux Village de France - La Roque-Gageac by Richard Poppelaars, on Flickr

*Château d'Auvers, Val-d'Oise (95)*
Château d'Auvers by Didier Massé, on Flickr

*Château de Beynac, Dordogne (24)*
Chateau de Beynac by tim castro de haro, on Flickr

*Château de Cordes, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Le chateau d'Orcival by Fabien Legagneur, on Flickr

*Château de Bressieux, Isère (38)*
Chateau de Bressieux. Isère by alain deroubaix, on Flickr

*Château de Bresson, Isère (38)*
Chateau de Bresson XV-XIV siècle, Isère 15 by voyageursdumonde1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Merci beaucoup; thanks again for your likes :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Versailles, Yvelines (78)*
Versailles_château de Versailles_France by Ferda Hejl *Thank you very much my friends! Have a nice day!*, on Flickr

*Château de Montal, Lot (46)*
La représentation continue 3611 - En arrivant au château de Montal, Saint-Jean-Lespinasse, Lot, Occitanie, France by Afchine Davoudi, on Flickr

*Château de Cocove, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
01 Château de Cocove img708 by Clementinos2009, on Flickr

*Château des signes, Var (83)*
Chateau des signes (FR) by Chiffa Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Kérouzéré, Finistère (29)*
Château de Kérouzéré by Azraelle29, on Flickr

*Château de Colombières, Calvados (14)*
251 Château de Colombières by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Roque-Gageac, Dordogne (24)*
Manoir de Tarde - Plus Beaux Village de France - La Roque-Gageac by Richard Poppelaars, on Flickr

*Château d'Auvers, Val-d'Oise (95)*
Château d'Auvers by Didier Massé, on Flickr

*Château de Beynac, Dordogne (24)*
Chateau de Beynac by tim castro de haro, on Flickr

*Château de Cordes, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Le chateau d'Orcival by Fabien Legagneur, on Flickr

*Château de Bressieux, Isère (38)*
Chateau de Bressieux. Isère by alain deroubaix, on Flickr

*Château de Bresson, Isère (38)*
Chateau de Bresson XV-XIV siècle, Isère 15 by voyageursdumonde1, on Flickr


----------



## Demos-cratos (Jan 27, 2016)

Few Castle on the french Riviera : 

video 

Near Vence : 
















*Chateau Soligny Cannes*
























*Chateau de Croé - Cap d'antibes *
Avant sa rénovation par son nouveau propriétaire :








Après













*Chateau de la Croix des Gardes - Top of Cannes*























*Chateau du Duc Vallombrosa - Cannes* (Croix des gardes neigborhood)




























*Chateau Oxford - Cannes *





































*Chateau croix des gardes neigborhood - Cannes *



















*Chateau Scott - Cannes* (quartier basse Californie)




























*Chateau Louis XIII - Cannes* 



















*Chateau de la Tour - Cannes *



















*Chateau de la Napoule *

Video : 










































*Chateau à Nice *











*Chateau à Nice *(Quartier Gairaut)











*le château de l'Inglès*










*Chateau de la tour - Nice*











*Chateau de Valmer *





































*Chateau de l'aiguetta - Eze *




























*Chateau de la Messardière - Saint Tropez *


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Coubertin, Yvelines (78)*
Château de Coubertin, fin XVIIe siècle, Saint-Rémy-lès-Chevreuse, Yvelines, Île-de-France, France by Laurent Gané, on Flickr

*Château de Βurnand, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château de BURNAND 71 by Defachelle Christian 🌿, on Flickr

*Château du Rieu, Corrèze (19)*
Château (XVe-XVIe s.) du Rieu à St Bonnet les Tours de Merle (Corrèze, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Ainay-le-Vieil, Cher (18)*
Ainay-le-Vieil (Cher). by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Vendeuvre, Calvados (14)*
Château de Vendeuvre by Bérénys, on Flickr

*Château de Montfort, Dordogne (24)*
Remilly-sur-Lozon : le château de Montfort (XVe siècle) by Philippe Guillot, on Flickt


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Olhain, Pas-de-Calais (62)*

Chateau de Olhain - Fresnicourt le Dolmen _ pas de by FREDERIC DRIGUET, on Flickr

*Château de Angles-sur-l'Anglin, Vienne (86)*
Angles-sur-l'Anglin: Le Moulin de Remerle, le Roc aux Sorciers et l'Anglin. by Olivier SIMARD, on Flickr

*Château de Montribloud, Ain (01)*
Château de Montribloud by Stéphane Sélo, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*

2016-11-07_09-54-24 by Florence Fontaine, on Flickr

*Château-Tour de Masse, Aveyron (12)*
12 Espalion - Tour de Masse by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Chateau by Bruscot Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Chateau Chambord
Chateau by Jack Gorman, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saint-Mathieu, Haute-Vienne (87)*

Château Rocher, Saint-Mathieu by sixfeetunderlimoges, on Flickr

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Château de Vincennes by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

*Château de Bricquebec-en-Cotentin, Manche (50)*
Bricquebec-en-Cotentin (Manche) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Lignac, Indre (36)*
Lignac (Indre) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Maintenon, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Château de Maintenon by Nicolas Torquet, on Flickr


----------



## Demos-cratos (Jan 27, 2016)

Other castle on French Riviera : 

*Le chateau de Valrose à Nice* : 





































*Le Chateau La Cagnard du village Haut de Cagnes* : 










































*Le Chateau de la Victoire - Grasse : *



















































*Chateau de Cremat Nice Ouest :*




























*Chateau privée à Roquebrune : *










*Chateau à Roquebrune Cap Martin : *





































*Chateau privé à Nice* à la vente, dans un état pas terrible, espérons une belle restauration par ses nouveaux propriétaires : 



















































*Chateau privé à Roquebrune Cap Martin : *




























magnifique vue : 










*Chateau privé à Nice* - Quartier Cimiez : 





































*Chateau de la tour _ Les beaumettes - Nice *:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Merci beaucoup; thanks again for the likes and châteaux photos :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Montreuil-Bellay, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château de Montreuil-Bellay by Guillaume Martins, on Flickr

*Château de Angles-sur-l'Anglin, Vienne (86)*
Angles-sur-l'Anglin: Le Moulin de Remerle, le Roc aux Sorciers et l'Anglin. by Olivier SIMARD, on Flickr

*Château d'Ambroise, Indre (36)*
Castello di Amboise by germano manganaro, on Flickr

*Château de Montribloud, Ain (01)*
Château de Montribloud by Stéphane Sélo, on Flickr

*Château de Bonaguil, Lot-et-Garonne (47)*
Bonaguil by Photodidacte, on Flickr

*Vieux Château de L'Ile d'Yeu, Vendée (85)*
L'Ile d'Yeu - Le Vieux Château by jpdelalune, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte, Seine-et-Marne (77)*

Vaux le viconte, Noel 2019, 25 by Patrick RAYMOND, on Flickr

*Château de La Brède, Gironde (33)*
Château de La Brède by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de Baronville, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Chateau de Baronville by Panayotis1, on Flickr

*Château de Belvoir, Doubs (25)*
Chateau de Belvoir (8) by Orick Kimy, on Flickr

*Château de La Grillère, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Faye-la-Vineuse - Indre-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château du Lude, Sarthe (72)*
Château du Lude by Patricia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saint-Projet, Tarn-et-Garonne (82)*

82 St-Projet - Château by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de la Chabotterie, Vendée (85)*
La Chabotterie by  Philippe L Photography , on Flickr

*Château de Puivert, Aude (11)*
IMG_1674 by howiemj, on Flickr

*Château de Noailles, Corrèze (19)*
Noailles (Corrèze) by PierreG_09, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Chenonceau (Indre-et-Loire) by Mathieu FRANCOIS DU BERTRAND, on Flickr

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Donjon of the Château de Vincennes by Anton Skrobotov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de La Brède, Gironde (33)*
Château de La Brède by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de Baronville, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Chateau de Baronville by Panayotis1, on Flickr

*Château de la Motte Fénelon, Nord (59)*
DSC_4739_ Château de la Motte Fénelon by YVES NEVEJANS, on Flickr

*Château de la Bonde, Essonne (91)*
Château de la Bonde, Milly-la-Forêt, Essonne, France by Christine C, on Flickr

*Château de Villandraut, Gironde (33)*
Sud-Gironde: Château de Villandraut by Ducombs Alain, on Flickr

*Château de Fourcès, Gers (32)*
Gers - Fourcès - Pont sur l'Auzoue by Ducombs Alain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saint-Projet, Tarn-et-Garonne (82)*

82 St-Projet - Château by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de la Chabotterie, Vendée (85)*
La Chabotterie by  Philippe L Photography , on Flickr

*Château de Puivert, Aude (11)*
IMG_1674 by howiemj, on Flickr

*Château de Noailles, Corrèze (19)*
Noailles (Corrèze) by PierreG_09, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Chenonceau (Indre-et-Loire) by Mathieu FRANCOIS DU BERTRAND, on Flickr

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Donjon of the Château de Vincennes by Anton Skrobotov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Amboise, Indre-et-Loire (37)*

Château d'Amboise by Albert Amaron, on Flickr

*Château de Mons, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*

Château de Mons by Josine and Harry Frankhuizen, on Flickr

*Château de Saumur, Maine-et-Loire (49)*

DSC_3476 by janus105, on Flickr

*Château de Radepont, Eure (27)*
Château de Radepont - Eure by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de La Grillère, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Faye-la-Vineuse - Indre-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Vizille, Isère (38)*
Château de Vizille by Wilfrid EON, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Roque-Gageac, Dordogne (24)*
Manoir de Tarde - Plus Beaux Village de France - La Roque-Gageac by Richard Poppelaars, on Flickr

*Château d'Auvers, Val-d'Oise (95)*
Château d'Auvers by Didier Massé, on Flickr

*Château de Beynac, Dordogne (24)*
Chateau de Beynac by tim castro de haro, on Flickr

*Château de Cordes, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Le chateau d'Orcival by Fabien Legagneur, on Flickr

*Château de Bressieux, Isère (38)*
Chateau de Bressieux. Isère by alain deroubaix, on Flickr

*Château de Bresson, Isère (38)*
Chateau de Bresson XV-XIV siècle, Isère 15 by voyageursdumonde1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Curemonte, Creuse (23)*
Curemonte, le village aux 3 châteaux ~ Curemonte, The three castles village by Michele*mp, on Flickr

*Château de Lastours, Aude (11)*
11_FR_IT_2019_Lastours_16 by Arianna Rosso, on Flickr

*Château de Commarin, Côte d'Or (21)*
LE CHÂTEAU DE COMMARIN (Côte d&#x27;Or). by DESMIDT Patrick, on Flickr

*Château de Clos Lucé, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
クロ・リュセ城　Château du Clos Lucé by JUZAEMON_十左衛門, on Flickr

*Château de Fines Roches, Vaucluse (84)*
060 by davidandbevtravel, on Flickr

*Château de Suscinio, Morbihan (56)*
Château de Suscinio by Uzi Yachin, on Flickr

*Château de Sully-sur-Loire, Loiret (45)*
Château de Sully-sur-Loire (Loiret) by Patrick, on Flickr

*Château de Vizille, Isère (38)*
Château de Vizille # Vizille # Isère (38) . by Daniel CULSAN, on Flickr

*Château de Beynac, Dordogne (24)*
Beynac-et-Cazenac, Dordogne, France - Le Château de Beynac by Aurélien Calay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vascoeuil, Eure (27)*
, Vascoeuil Normandie, by michel monedero, on Flickr

*Château de Gréoux les bains, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence (04)*
Château de Gréoux les bains by Michel Jean Louis DAVID, on Flickr

*Château de Septmonts, Aisne (02)*
Septmonts , Hauts de France by michel monedero, on Flickr

*Château de la Chabotterie, Vendée (85)*
La Chabotterie by  Philippe L PhotoGraphy , on Flickr

*Château de Coussac-Bonneval, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Château (XIVe-XIXe s.) de Coussac-Bonneval (Haute-Vienne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château du Rieu, Corrèze (19)*
Château (XVe-XVIe s.) du Rieu à St Bonnet les Tours de Merle (Corrèze, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Roque-Gageac, Dordogne (24)*
Manoir de Tarde - Plus Beaux Village de France - La Roque-Gageac by Richard Poppelaars, on Flickr

*Château de Cordes, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Le chateau d'Orcival by Fabien Legagneur, on Flickr

*Château de Bressieux, Isère (38)*
Chateau de Bressieux. Isère by alain deroubaix, on Flickr

*Château de Bresson, Isère (38)*
Chateau de Bresson XV-XIV siècle, Isère 15 by voyageursdumonde1, on Flickr

*Château de Montgivray, Indre (36)*
Montgivray (Indre). by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Tendu, Indre (36)*
Tendu (Indre) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Versailles, Yvelines (78)*
Versailles_château de Versailles_France by Ferda Hejl _Thank you very much my friends! Have a nice day!_, on Flickr

*Château de Montal, Lot (46)*
La représentation continue 3611 - En arrivant au château de Montal, Saint-Jean-Lespinasse, Lot, Occitanie, France by Afchine Davoudi, on Flickr

*Château de Cocove, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
01 Château de Cocove img708 by Clementinos2009, on Flickr

*Château des signes, Var (83)*
Chateau des signes (FR) by Chiffa Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Kérouzéré, Finistère (29)*
Château de Kérouzéré by Azraelle29, on Flickr

*Château de Colombières, Calvados (14)*
251 Château de Colombières by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saint Fargeau, Yonne (89)*
Chateau de Saint Fargeau , l'orage est passé by elisabeth pillet, on Flickr

*Château de Lagrange-Montalivet, Cher (18)*
Château (1590-XVIIe s.) de Lagrange-Montalivet, St-Bouize, près de Sancerre (Cher, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château d'Avignon, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Château d'Avignon aux Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer, Bouches-du-Rhône, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur, France by © Stewart Leiwakabessy, on Flickr

*Château de Carrouges, Orne (61)*
Château de Carrouges by Pulex, on Flickr

*Château de Martigny-le-Comte, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château de Martigny-le-Comte by Defachelle Christian, on Flickr

*Château de Hannaches, Oise (60)*

Château de Hannaches - Oise by Philippe_28, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château des signes, Var (83)*
Chateau des signes (FR) by Chiffa Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Kérouzéré, Finistère (29)*
Château de Kérouzéré by Azraelle29, on Flickr

*Château de Colombières, Calvados (14)*
251 Château de Colombières by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de Boulogne, Ardèche (07)*
Château de Boulogne (07) by Marie-v Sautel, on Flickr

*Château de Ohlain, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Ohlain (château) 4958 by Marc ROUSSEL, on Flickr

*Château de Champlitte, Haute-Saône (70)*
Château de Champlitte (Haute Saône) by ricohplio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte, Seine-et-Marne (77)*

Vaux le viconte, Noel 2019, 25 by Patrick RAYMOND, on Flickr

*Château de La Brède, Gironde (33)*
Château de La Brède by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de Baronville, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Chateau de Baronville by Panayotis1, on Flickr

*Château de Belvoir, Doubs (25)*
Chateau de Belvoir (8) by Orick Kimy, on Flickr

*Château de La Grillère, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Faye-la-Vineuse - Indre-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château du Lude, Sarthe (72)*
Château du Lude by Patricia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again merci beaucoup for your likes


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Chabotterie, Vendée (85)*
La Chabotterie by  Philippe L Photography , on Flickr

*Château de Noailles, Corrèze (19)*
Noailles (Corrèze) by PierreG_09, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Chenonceau (Indre-et-Loire) by Mathieu FRANCOIS DU BERTRAND, on Flickr

*Château d'Angers, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château d&#x27;Angers vu du Quai de la Savate - Maine et Loire (France) by Philippe BAGNERIS, on Flickr

*Château de Pierrefonds, Oise (60)*
Pierrefonds by Bob Gardner, on Flickr

*Château de Martainville-Épreville, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Château de Martainville by Catherine Reznitchenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Fougères, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
Château de Fougères by Guy Fogwill, on Flickr

*Château de Ray-sur-Saône, Haute-Saône (70)*
Château de Ray-sur-Saône by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Costaérès, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*
Château de Costaérès by Michel Craipeau, on Flickr

*Château de Josselin, Morbihan (56)*
Château de Josselin by tomasc75, on Flickr

*Château de Crissay-sur-Manse, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Crissay-sur-Manse (Indre-et-Loire). by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte by hummelissa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Roque-Gageac, Dordogne (24)*
Manoir de Tarde - Plus Beaux Village de France - La Roque-Gageac by Richard Poppelaars, on Flickr

*Château d'Auvers, Val-d'Oise (95)*
Château d'Auvers by Didier Massé, on Flickr

*Château de Beynac, Dordogne (24)*
Chateau de Beynac by tim castro de haro, on Flickr

*Château de Cordes, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Le chateau d'Orcival by Fabien Legagneur, on Flickr

*Château de Bressieux, Isère (38)*
Chateau de Bressieux. Isère by alain deroubaix, on Flickr

*Château de Bresson, Isère (38)*
Chateau de Bresson XV-XIV siècle, Isère 15 by voyageursdumonde1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Val, Cantal (15)*
Untitled by Franck Lecocq, on Flickr

*Château de Chauvigny, Vienne (86)*
Chauvigny (Vienne) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Challain-la-Potherie, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château de Challain-la-Potherie, a Gothic Revival castle in Maine-et-Loire, France [2816x2122] by mariorcan1, on Flickr

*Château de Coucy, Aisne (02)*
Château de Coucy by Alexandre Roy, on Flickr

*Château d'Ardelay, Vendée (85)*
Le donjon du château d'Ardelay (Vendée) by Henri Drouin, on Flickr

*Château de Coussac-Bonneval, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Château (XIVe-XIXe s.) de Coussac-Bonneval (Haute-Vienne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte, Seine-et-Marne (77)*

Vaux le viconte, Noel 2019, 25 by Patrick RAYMOND, on Flickr

*Château de La Brède, Gironde (33)*
Château de La Brède by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de Baronville, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Chateau de Baronville by Panayotis1, on Flickr

*Château de Belvoir, Doubs (25)*
Chateau de Belvoir (8) by Orick Kimy, on Flickr

*Château de La Grillère, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Faye-la-Vineuse - Indre-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château du Lude, Sarthe (72)*
Château du Lude by Patricia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vogüé, Ardèche (07)*
Château de Vogüé by GK Photo, on Flickr

*Château de Noailles, Corrèze (19)*
Noailles (Corrèze) by PierreG_09, on Flickr

*Château-Forteresse de Salses, Pyrénées-Orientales (66)*
Forteresse de Salses by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de Sceaux, Hauts-de-Seine (92)*
DSCF4970 Château de Sceaux (Hauts-de-Seine) by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de La Brède, Gironde (33)*
Château de La Brède by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de Grignols, Gironde (33)*
Château de Grignols (XVe, XVIe, XIXe), Grignols, Landes de Gascogne, Gironde, Aquitaine, France. by Bernard Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again merci beaucoup for your likes


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Château de Vincennes by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

*Château de Bricquebec-en-Cotentin, Manche (50)*
Bricquebec-en-Cotentin (Manche) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Carrouges, Orne (61)*
Château de Carrouges by Pulex, on Flickr

*Château d'Ozonay, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
CHÂTEAU D' OZONAY by Michel CIRODDE ex Eddoric71, on Flickr

*Château de Cordès, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Château de Cordès (XVe-XVIIIe), Orcival (63) - [Explore du 2 oct. 2013] by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Château de Cheverny, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Cheverny by Alain Ferraro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Mouhée (Chantonnay), Vendée (85)*
-- 2 DSC_9110_ by Pat, on Flickr

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Château de Vincennes by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

*Château de Bricquebec-en-Cotentin, Manche (50)*
Bricquebec-en-Cotentin (Manche) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château d'Ozonay, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
CHÂTEAU D' OZONAY by Michel CIRODDE ex Eddoric71, on Flickr

*Château de Cordès, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Château de Cordès (XVe-XVIIIe), Orcival (63) - [Explore du 2 oct. 2013] by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Château de Cheverny, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Cheverny by Alain Ferraro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de La Brède, Gironde (33)*
Château de La Brède by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de Baronville, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Chateau de Baronville by Panayotis1, on Flickr

*Château de la Motte Fénelon, Nord (59)*
DSC_4739_ Château de la Motte Fénelon by YVES NEVEJANS, on Flickr

*Château de la Bonde, Essonne (91)*
Château de la Bonde, Milly-la-Forêt, Essonne, France by Christine C, on Flickr

*Château de Villandraut, Gironde (33)*
Sud-Gironde: Château de Villandraut by Ducombs Alain, on Flickr

*Château de Fourcès, Gers (32)*
Gers - Fourcès - Pont sur l'Auzoue by Ducombs Alain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Valençay, Indre (36)*
Parc et château de Valençay, Valençay, Indre by Olive Titus, on Flickr

*Château de La Brède, Gironde (33)*
Château de La Brède by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de Baronville, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Chateau de Baronville by Panayotis1, on Flickr

*Château de Belvoir, Doubs (25)*
Chateau de Belvoir (8) by Orick Kimy, on Flickr

*Château de La Grillère, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Faye-la-Vineuse - Indre-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château du Lude, Sarthe (72)*
Château du Lude by Patricia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Campagne, Dordogne (24)*

Château de Campagne .....en Dordogne by Laurence, on Flickr[/QUOTE]

*Château de Lagrézette, Lot (46)*

L'automne dans les vignes du Château Lagrezette ...... en pays Lotois by Laurence, on Flickr

*Château de la Chabotterie, Vendée (85)*
La Chabotterie by  Philippe L Photography , on Flickr

*Château de Noailles, Corrèze (19)*
Noailles (Corrèze) by PierreG_09, on Flickr

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Meung-sur-Loire, Loiret (45)*

Meung-sur-Loire (Loiret) - Château - Façade principale by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saint-Projet, Tarn-et-Garonne (82)*

82 St-Projet - Château by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de la Chabotterie, Vendée (85)*
La Chabotterie by  Philippe L Photography , on Flickr

*Château de Puivert, Aude (11)*
IMG_1674 by howiemj, on Flickr

*Château de Noailles, Corrèze (19)*
Noailles (Corrèze) by PierreG_09, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Chenonceau (Indre-et-Loire) by Mathieu FRANCOIS DU BERTRAND, on Flickr

*Château de Boussac, Creuse (23)*
20190225 (107)g by Jean-Luce Pouchard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Merci beaucoup for your likes; more regular châteaux photos soon


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Olhain, Pas-de-Calais (62)*

Chateau de Olhain - Fresnicourt le Dolmen _ pas de by FREDERIC DRIGUET, on Flickr

*Château de Angles-sur-l'Anglin, Vienne (86)*
Angles-sur-l'Anglin: Le Moulin de Remerle, le Roc aux Sorciers et l'Anglin. by Olivier SIMARD, on Flickr

*Château de Montribloud, Ain (01)*
Château de Montribloud by Stéphane Sélo, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*

2016-11-07_09-54-24 by Florence Fontaine, on Flickr

*Château-Tour de Masse, Aveyron (12)*
12 Espalion - Tour de Masse by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Chateau by Bruscot Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte, Seine-et-Marne (77)*

Vaux le viconte, Noel 2019, 25 by Patrick RAYMOND, on Flickr

*Château de La Brède, Gironde (33)*
Château de La Brède by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de Baronville, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Chateau de Baronville by Panayotis1, on Flickr

*Château de Belvoir, Doubs (25)*
Chateau de Belvoir (8) by Orick Kimy, on Flickr

*Château de La Grillère, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Faye-la-Vineuse - Indre-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château du Lude, Sarthe (72)*
Château du Lude by Patricia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vogüé, Ardèche (07)*
Château de Vogüé by GK Photo, on Flickr

*Château de Noailles, Corrèze (19)*
Noailles (Corrèze) by PierreG_09, on Flickr

*Château-Forteresse de Salses, Pyrénées-Orientales (66)*
Forteresse de Salses by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de Sceaux, Hauts-de-Seine (92)*
DSCF4970 Château de Sceaux (Hauts-de-Seine) by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de La Brède, Gironde (33)*
Château de La Brède by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de Grignols, Gironde (33)*
Château de Grignols (XVe, XVIe, XIXe), Grignols, Landes de Gascogne, Gironde, Aquitaine, France. by Bernard Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Montcornet, Ardennes (08)*
P1080207 by Marc VALETTE, on Flickr

*Château d'Etoges, Marne (51)*
lilas en fleur dans le parc du chateau d'Etoges hotel restaurant en champagne proche d'Epernay (near Epernay by Eric Himmesoete, on Flickr

*Château de Tornac, Gard (30)*
château de Tornac et clocher d'Anduze by Jeanne Menjoulet, on Flickr

*Château de Comtal, Vaucluse (84)*
FRANCE - Provence , Vaison La Romaine , Chateau Comtal, 12142/4244 by roba66, on Flickr

*Château de Bizy, Eure (27)*

chateau de Bizy à Vernon (29) by cb de damiette, on Flickr

*Château de l’Islette, Indre-et-Loire (37)*

Château de l'Islette by sebastien scherrer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Mons, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
63 Arlanc - Château de Mons XII XVII XIX by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de Domeyrat, Haute-Loire (43)*
_RU_5484 by bruno lienard, on Flickr

*Château de Montvallat, Cantal (15)*
Château (XVIe-XVIIe s.) de Montvallat à Chaudes-Aigues (Cantal, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Calmont d'Olt, Aveyron (12)*
Château de Calmont d'Olt - Aveyron by Arnaud Villefranque, on Flickr

*Château de Magrin, Tarn (81)*
Château de MAGRIN by TWojtowicz, on Flickr

*Château de Portes, Gard (30)*
Château de Portes (XI au XIV) by sudfrance30, on Flickr

*Château d'Angers, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château d&#x27;Angers by Noémie Radix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Roque-Gageac, Dordogne (24)*
Manoir de Tarde - Plus Beaux Village de France - La Roque-Gageac by Richard Poppelaars, on Flickr

*Château d'Auvers, Val-d'Oise (95)*
Château d'Auvers by Didier Massé, on Flickr

*Château de Beynac, Dordogne (24)*
Chateau de Beynac by tim castro de haro, on Flickr

*Château de Cordes, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Le chateau d'Orcival by Fabien Legagneur, on Flickr

*Château de Bressieux, Isère (38)*
Chateau de Bressieux. Isère by alain deroubaix, on Flickr

*Château de Bresson, Isère (38)*
Chateau de Bresson XV-XIV siècle, Isère 15 by voyageursdumonde1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

More regular photos of Châteaux, soon


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Versailles, Yvelines (78)*
Versailles_château de Versailles_France by Ferda Hejl _Thank you very much my friends! Have a nice day!_, on Flickr

*Château de Montal, Lot (46)*
La représentation continue 3611 - En arrivant au château de Montal, Saint-Jean-Lespinasse, Lot, Occitanie, France by Afchine Davoudi, on Flickr

*Château de Cocove, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
01 Château de Cocove img708 by Clementinos2009, on Flickr

*Château de Peyrepertuse, Aude (11)*
Peyrepertuse by Ralph Apeldoorn, on Flickr

*Château de Fougères, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
Château de Fougères by Jean Paul Renais, on Flickr

*Château de la Roque Gageac, Dordogne (24)*
Le château de la Roque Gageac by Joelle Dewael, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Amboise, Indre-et-Loire (37)*

Château d'Amboise by Albert Amaron, on Flickr

*Château de Mons, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*

Château de Mons by Josine and Harry Frankhuizen, on Flickr

*Château de Saumur, Maine-et-Loire (49)*

DSC_3476 by janus105, on Flickr

*Château de Radepont, Eure (27)*
Château de Radepont - Eure by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de La Grillère, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Faye-la-Vineuse - Indre-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Foix, Ariège (09)*
JHD_0098.jpg by Jean-Hubert NIKON D5500, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Kaysersberg, Haut-Rhin (68)*

Kaysersberg: the castle (Haut-Rhin, F ) by pierre simonis, on Flickr

*Château-Fort Queyras, Hautes-Alpes (05)*

Château Queyras, Hautes Alpes by ST-GB & AL Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Castelnau-Bretenoux, Lot (46)*
Castelnau-Bretenoux moat and artillery tower by Mark Vanstone, on Flickr

*Château de Châteaudun, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Châteaudun (Eure-et-Loir) by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Boulogne, Ardèche (07)*
DSC_3597_-1 Le château de Boulogne by yves62160, on Flickr

*Château de Angles-sur-l'Anglin, Vienne (86)*
Angles-sur-l'Anglin (Vienne). by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Coubertin, Yvelines (78)*
Château de Coubertin, fin XVIIe siècle, Saint-Rémy-lès-Chevreuse, Yvelines, Île-de-France, France by Laurent Gané, on Flickr

*Château de Βurnand, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château de BURNAND 71 by Defachelle Christian 🌿, on Flickr

*Château du Rieu, Corrèze (19)*
Château (XVe-XVIe s.) du Rieu à St Bonnet les Tours de Merle (Corrèze, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Ainay-le-Vieil, Cher (18)*
Ainay-le-Vieil (Cher). by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Vendeuvre, Calvados (14)*
Château de Vendeuvre by Bérénys, on Flickr

*Château de Montfort, Dordogne (24)*
Remilly-sur-Lozon : le château de Montfort (XVe siècle) by Philippe Guillot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Aujac, Gard (30)*
Aujac Gard by cevenole30, on Flickr

*Château de Pont l'Abbé, Finistère (29)*
Chateau de Pont l'Abbé Finistére (1) by gattolocos, on Flickr

*Château de Bournel, Doubs (25)*
The Chateau de Bournel by Rick01, on Flickr

*Château du Plessis, Saône-et-Loire (71)*

Chateau du Plessis, Blanzy (71) by Odile Cognard, on Flickr

*Château de Montresor, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Montresor. Loire Valley, France by Serg Brandys, on Flickr

*Château de Saumur, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Castle of Saumur by Chris Dingsdale, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saint-Projet, Tarn-et-Garonne (82)*

82 St-Projet - Château by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de la Chabotterie, Vendée (85)*
La Chabotterie by  Philippe L Photography , on Flickr

*Château de Puivert, Aude (11)*
IMG_1674 by howiemj, on Flickr

*Château de Noailles, Corrèze (19)*
Noailles (Corrèze) by PierreG_09, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Chenonceau (Indre-et-Loire) by Mathieu FRANCOIS DU BERTRAND, on Flickr

*Château de Boussac, Creuse (23)*
20190225 (107)g by Jean-Luce Pouchard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château des signes, Var (83)*
Chateau des signes (FR) by Chiffa Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Kérouzéré, Finistère (29)*
Château de Kérouzéré by Azraelle29, on Flickr

*Château de Colombières, Calvados (14)*
251 Château de Colombières by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de Boulogne, Ardèche (07)*
Château de Boulogne (07) by Marie-v Sautel, on Flickr

*Château de Ohlain, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Ohlain (château) 4958 by Marc ROUSSEL, on Flickr

*Château de Champlitte, Haute-Saône (70)*
Château de Champlitte (Haute Saône) by ricohplio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Amboise, Indre-et-Loire (37)*

Château d'Amboise by Albert Amaron, on Flickr

*Château de Mons, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*

Château de Mons by Josine and Harry Frankhuizen, on Flickr

*Château de Saumur, Maine-et-Loire (49)*

DSC_3476 by janus105, on Flickr

*Château de Radepont, Eure (27)*
Château de Radepont - Eure by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de La Grillère, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Faye-la-Vineuse - Indre-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Vizille, Isère (38)*
Château de Vizille by Wilfrid EON, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Beaumesnil, Eure (27)*

Quand la nuit tombe by Catherine Reznitchenko, on Flickr

*Château de Kaysersberg, Haut-Rhin (68)*

Kaysersberg: the castle (Haut-Rhin, F ) by pierre simonis, on Flickr

*Château-Fort Queyras, Hautes-Alpes (05)*

Château Queyras, Hautes Alpes by ST-GB & AL Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Castelnau-Bretenoux, Lot (46)*
Castelnau-Bretenoux moat and artillery tower by Mark Vanstone, on Flickr

*Château de Châteaudun, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Châteaudun (Eure-et-Loir) by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Boulogne, Ardèche (07)*
DSC_3597_-1 Le château de Boulogne by yves62160, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Etoges, Marne (51)*
lilas en fleur dans le parc du chateau d'Etoges hotel restaurant en champagne proche d'Epernay (near Epernay by Eric Himmesoete, on Flickr

*Château de Tornac, Gard (30)*
château de Tornac et clocher d'Anduze by Jeanne Menjoulet, on Flickr

*Château de Comtal, Vaucluse (84)*
FRANCE - Provence , Vaison La Romaine , Chateau Comtal, 12142/4244 by roba66, on Flickr

*Château de Bizy, Eure (27)*

chateau de Bizy à Vernon (29) by cb de damiette, on Flickr

*Château de l’Islette, Indre-et-Loire (37)*

Château de l'Islette by sebastien scherrer, on Flickr

*Château de Codignat, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Château de Codignat by BerColly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once agajn *merci beaucoup* for your likes


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

More regular photos of châteaux, soon


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Coubertin, Yvelines (78)*
Château de Coubertin, fin XVIIe siècle, Saint-Rémy-lès-Chevreuse, Yvelines, Île-de-France, France by Laurent Gané, on Flickr

*Château de Βurnand, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château de BURNAND 71 by Defachelle Christian 🌿, on Flickr

*Château du Rieu, Corrèze (19)*
Château (XVe-XVIe s.) du Rieu à St Bonnet les Tours de Merle (Corrèze, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Ainay-le-Vieil, Cher (18)*
Ainay-le-Vieil (Cher). by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Vendeuvre, Calvados (14)*
Château de Vendeuvre by Bérénys, on Flickr

*Château de Montfort, Dordogne (24)*
Remilly-sur-Lozon : le château de Montfort (XVe siècle) by Philippe Guillot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Mouhée, Vendée (85)*
-- 2 DSC_9110_ by Pat, on Flickr

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Château de Vincennes by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

*Château de Bricquebec-en-Cotentin, Manche (50)*
Bricquebec-en-Cotentin (Manche) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château d'Ozonay, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
CHÂTEAU D' OZONAY by Michel CIRODDE ex Eddoric71, on Flickr

*Château de Cordès, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Château de Cordès (XVe-XVIIIe), Orcival (63) - [Explore du 2 oct. 2013] by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Château de Cheverny, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Cheverny by Alain Ferraro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Suscinio, Morbihan (56)*

Château de Suscinio (Morbihan) - France by Thierry PASCAL, on Flickr

*Château du Parc de Sceaux, Hauts-de-Seine (92)*
Chateau du Parc de Sceaux by Manuel ADAMI, on Flickr

*Château de Miolans, Savoie (73)*
Château de Miolans by Kevin Palmer, on Flickr

*Château de Mauvezin, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Château (XIIIe-XVe s.) de Mauvezin (Hautes-Pyrénées, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Ruines du Château de Rochebonne, Ardèche (07)*
les ruines du Château de Rochebonne Ardèche France by Baudraz François, on Flickr

*Château de Créminil, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Estrée-Blanche (château de Créminil) 2251 by Marc ROUSSEL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Lourdes, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Sous des nuages tourmentés by LUMEN SCRIPT, on Flickr

*Château des signes, Var (83)*
Chateau des signes (FR) by Chiffa Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Kérouzéré, Finistère (29)*
Château de Kérouzéré by Azraelle29, on Flickr

*Château de Colombières, Calvados (14)*
251 Château de Colombières by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de Boulogne, Ardèche (07)*
Château de Boulogne (07) by Marie-v Sautel, on Flickr

*Château de Ohlain, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Ohlain (château) 4958 by Marc ROUSSEL, on Flickr

*Château de Champlitte, Haute-Saône (70)*
Château de Champlitte (Haute Saône) by ricohplio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de St. Gratien, Somme (80)*
Chateau de St Gratien by JDAMI, on Flickr

*Château de Rochechouart, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Château de Rochechouart (Haute-Vienne) by Feldpost 14, on Flickr

*Château de la Caze, Lozère (48)*
Château de la Caze, gorges du Tarn (Lozère, Languedoc, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr

*Château de Brissac, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château (XIe-XVIIe) de Brissac (49) by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Château de l’Hers, Vaucluse (84)*
Chateau de l’Hers by Groundhopping Merseburg, on Flickr

*Château de Gaillard, Eure (27)*
Chateau Gaillard (8) by Alain Lehot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again *merci beaucoup* for your likes


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Noailles, Corrèze (19)*
Noailles (Corrèze) by PierreG_09, on Flickr

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Lourmarin, Vaucluse (84)*
Village du Lubéron : le château de Lourmarin by jean françois bonachera, on Flickr

*Château de Joserand, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
63 Joserand - Château XV XIX by Herve_R 03, on Flickr

*Château de Kerguéhennec, Morbihan (56)*
Château de Kerguéhennec by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

*Château de la Chabotterie, Vendée (85)*
La Chabotterie by  Philippe L Photography , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Bourg-Archambault, Vienne (86)*
Château (XVe-XIXe s.) de Bourg-Archambault (Vienne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Puymartin, Dordogne (24)*
Chateau de Puymartin (24) by Etienne Valois, on flickr

*Château de la Bonde, Essonne (91)*
Château de la Bonde, Milly-la-Forêt, Essonne, France by Christine C, on Flickr

*Château de Villandraut, Gironde (33)*
Sud-Gironde: Château de Villandraut by Ducombs Alain, on Flickr

*Château de Fourcès, Gers (32)*
Gers - Fourcès - Pont sur l'Auzoue by Ducombs Alain, on Flickr

*Château de Plessis-Macé, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château du Plessis Macé by binouches, on Flickr

*Château de Rochebrune, Charente (16)*
Chateau de Rochebrune, Etagnac, Charente France by LesTroisChenes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Noailles, Corrèze (19)*
Noailles (Corrèze) by PierreG_09, on Flickr

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Lourmarin, Vaucluse (84)*
Village du Lubéron : le château de Lourmarin by jean françois bonachera, on Flickr

*Château de Joserand, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
63 Joserand - Château XV XIX by Herve_R 03, on Flickr

*Château de Kerguéhennec, Morbihan (56)*
Château de Kerguéhennec by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

*Château de la Chabotterie, Vendée (85)*
La Chabotterie by  Philippe L Photography , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de La Brède, Gironde (33)*
Château de La Brède by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de Baronville, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Chateau de Baronville by Panayotis1, on Flickr

*Château de la Motte Fénelon, Nord (59)*
DSC_4739_ Château de la Motte Fénelon by YVES NEVEJANS, on Flickr

*Château de la Bonde, Essonne (91)*
Château de la Bonde, Milly-la-Forêt, Essonne, France by Christine C, on Flickr

*Château de Villandraut, Gironde (33)*
Sud-Gironde: Château de Villandraut by Ducombs Alain, on Flickr

*Château de Fourcès, Gers (32)*
Gers - Fourcès - Pont sur l'Auzoue by Ducombs Alain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Javarzay, Deux-Sèvres (79)*
Château de Javarzay (1) by Jacky HAIRAULT, on Flickr

*Château de Beynac-et-Cazenac, Dordogne (24)*
Beynac-et-Cazenac, Beynac Chateaux, Grotte du Grand Roc, Les-Eyzies-de-Tayac, France, 23 June 2016 by Lynn Rainard, on Flickr

*Château de L'Escoublère, Mayenne (53)*
53 Daon - L'Escoublère (1994) by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château d'Anjony, Cantal (15)*
DSCN6663 Château d'Anjony, Tournemire (Cantal) by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de Pesteils, Cantal (15)*
DSCN6665 Château de Pesteils, Polminhac (Cantal) by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de Palmont, Cantal (15)*
DSCN6592 Château de Palmont, Fontanges (Cantal) by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saint Fargeau, Yonne (89)*
Chateau de Saint Fargeau , l'orage est passé by elisabeth pillet, on Flickr

*Château de Lagrange-Montalivet, Cher (18)*
Château (1590-XVIIe s.) de Lagrange-Montalivet, St-Bouize, près de Sancerre (Cher, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château d'Avignon, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Château d'Avignon aux Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer, Bouches-du-Rhône, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur, France by © Stewart Leiwakabessy, on Flickr

*Château de Carrouges, Orne (61)*
Château de Carrouges by Pulex, on Flickr

*Château de Martigny-le-Comte, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château de Martigny-le-Comte by Defachelle Christian, on Flickr

*Château de Hannaches, Oise (60)*

Château de Hannaches - Oise by Philippe_28, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again *merci beaucoup* for your likes


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte, Seine-et-Marne (77)*

Vaux le viconte, Noel 2019, 25 by Patrick RAYMOND, on Flickr

*Château de La Brède, Gironde (33)*
Château de La Brède by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de Baronville, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Chateau de Baronville by Panayotis1, on Flickr

*Château de Belvoir, Doubs (25)*
Chateau de Belvoir (8) by Orick Kimy, on Flickr

*Château de La Grillère, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Faye-la-Vineuse - Indre-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château du Lude, Sarthe (72)*
Château du Lude by Patricia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Château de Vincennes by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

*Château de Bricquebec-en-Cotentin, Manche (50)*
Bricquebec-en-Cotentin (Manche) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Carrouges, Orne (61)*
Château de Carrouges by Pulex, on Flickr

*Château d'Ozonay, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
CHÂTEAU D' OZONAY by Michel CIRODDE ex Eddoric71, on Flickr

*Château de Cordès, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Château de Cordès (XVe-XVIIIe), Orcival (63) - [Explore du 2 oct. 2013] by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Château de Cheverny, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Cheverny by Alain Ferraro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Roque-Gageac, Dordogne (24)*
Manoir de Tarde - Plus Beaux Village de France - La Roque-Gageac by Richard Poppelaars, on Flickr

*Château d'Auvers, Val-d'Oise (95)*
Château d'Auvers by Didier Massé, on Flickr

*Château de Beynac, Dordogne (24)*
Chateau de Beynac by tim castro de haro, on Flickr

*Château de Cordes, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Le chateau d'Orcival by Fabien Legagneur, on Flickr

*Château de Bressieux, Isère (38)*
Chateau de Bressieux. Isère by alain deroubaix, on Flickr

*Château de Bresson, Isère (38)*
Chateau de Bresson XV-XIV siècle, Isère 15 by voyageursdumonde1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Aujac, Gard (30)*
Aujac Gard by cevenole30, on Flickr

*Château de Pont l'Abbé, Finistère (29)*
Chateau de Pont l'Abbé Finistére (1) by gattolocos, on Flickr

*Château de Bournel, Doubs (25)*
The Chateau de Bournel by Rick01, on Flickr

*Château du Plessis, Saône-et-Loire (71)*

Chateau du Plessis, Blanzy (71) by Odile Cognard, on Flickr

*Château de Montresor, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Montresor. Loire Valley, France by Serg Brandys, on Flickr

*Château de Saumur, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Castle of Saumur by Chris Dingsdale, on Flickr

*Château de Gratot, Manche (50)*
château de Gratot by marthe lelievre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Olhain, Pas-de-Calais (62)*

Chateau de Olhain - Fresnicourt le Dolmen _ pas de by FREDERIC DRIGUET, on Flickr

*Château de Angles-sur-l'Anglin, Vienne (86)*
Angles-sur-l'Anglin: Le Moulin de Remerle, le Roc aux Sorciers et l'Anglin. by Olivier SIMARD, on Flickr

*Château de Montribloud, Ain (01)*
Château de Montribloud by Stéphane Sélo, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*

2016-11-07_09-54-24 by Florence Fontaine, on Flickr

*Château-Tour de Masse, Aveyron (12)*
12 Espalion - Tour de Masse by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Chateau by Bruscot Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again *merci beaucoup* for your likes


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chandoiseau, Vienne (86)*
Le manoir de Chandoiseau by Joël AUBRY, on Flickr

*Château de la Chaize, Rhône (69)*
20081019 Odenas Rhône - Lyon International Sortie en Beaujolais Chateau de La Chaize-13 by anhndee, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Germain-de-Livet, Calvados (14)*
Chateau de St Germain de Livet by Bobinstow2010, on Flickr

*Château de Lourmarin, Vaucluse (84)*
Village du Lubéron : le château de Lourmarin by jean françois bonachera, on Flickr

*Château de Joserand, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
63 Joserand - Château XV XIX by Herve_R 03, on Flickr

*Château de Kerguéhennec, Morbihan (56)*
Château de Kerguéhennec by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

*Château de la Chabotterie, Vendée (85)*
La Chabotterie by  Philippe L Photography , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Montcornet, Ardennes (08)*
P1080207 by Marc VALETTE, on Flickr

*Château d'Etoges, Marne (51)*
lilas en fleur dans le parc du chateau d'Etoges hotel restaurant en champagne proche d'Epernay (near Epernay by Eric Himmesoete, on Flickr

*Château de Tornac, Gard (30)*
château de Tornac et clocher d'Anduze by Jeanne Menjoulet, on Flickr

*Château de Comtal, Vaucluse (84)*
FRANCE - Provence , Vaison La Romaine , Chateau Comtal, 12142/4244 by roba66, on Flickr

*Château de Bizy, Eure (27)*

chateau de Bizy à Vernon (29) by cb de damiette, on Flickr

*Château de l’Islette, Indre-et-Loire (37)*

Château de l'Islette by sebastien scherrer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Coubertin, Yvelines (78)*
Château de Coubertin, fin XVIIe siècle, Saint-Rémy-lès-Chevreuse, Yvelines, Île-de-France, France by Laurent Gané, on Flickr

*Château de Βurnand, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château de BURNAND 71 by Defachelle Christian 🌿, on Flickr

*Château du Rieu, Corrèze (19)*
Château (XVe-XVIe s.) du Rieu à St Bonnet les Tours de Merle (Corrèze, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Ainay-le-Vieil, Cher (18)*
Ainay-le-Vieil (Cher). by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Vendeuvre, Calvados (14)*
Château de Vendeuvre by Bérénys, on Flickr

*Château de Montfort, Dordogne (24)*
Remilly-sur-Lozon : le château de Montfort (XVe siècle) by Philippe Guillot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château du Champ, Lozère (48)*
La représentation continue 1603 - Souvenir de Lozère — Château du Champ, XIIIè, XVè, XVIIIè, XIXème s., Altier, Gévaudan, France by Afchine Davoudi, on Flickr

*Château de Radepont, Eure (27)*
Château de Radepont - Eure by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de La Grillère, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Faye-la-Vineuse - Indre-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château du Lude, Sarthe (72)*
Château du Lude by Patricia, on Flickr

*Château de Foix, Ariège (09)*
JHD_0098.jpg by Jean-Hubert NIKON D5500, on Flickr

*Château de Langeais, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
434 juillet 2017 - Château de Langeais by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Aujac, Gard (30)*
Aujac Gard by cevenole30, on Flickr

*Château de Pont l'Abbé, Finistère (29)*
Chateau de Pont l'Abbé Finistére (1) by gattolocos, on Flickr

*Château de Bournel, Doubs (25)*
The Chateau de Bournel by Rick01, on Flickr

*Château du Plessis, Saône-et-Loire (71)*

Chateau du Plessis, Blanzy (71) by Odile Cognard, on Flickr

*Château de Montresor, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Montresor. Loire Valley, France by Serg Brandys, on Flickr

*Château de Saumur, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Castle of Saumur by Chris Dingsdale, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de La Brède, Gironde (33)*
Château de La Brède by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de Baronville, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Chateau de Baronville by Panayotis1, on Flickr

*Château de la Motte Fénelon, Nord (59)*
DSC_4739_ Château de la Motte Fénelon by YVES NEVEJANS, on Flickr

*Château de la Bonde, Essonne (91)*
Château de la Bonde, Milly-la-Forêt, Essonne, France by Christine C, on Flickr

*Château de Villandraut, Gironde (33)*
Sud-Gironde: Château de Villandraut by Ducombs Alain, on Flickr

*Château de Fourcès, Gers (32)*
Gers - Fourcès - Pont sur l'Auzoue by Ducombs Alain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Montcornet, Ardennes (08)*
P1080207 by Marc VALETTE, on Flickr

*Château d'Etoges, Marne (51)*
lilas en fleur dans le parc du chateau d'Etoges hotel restaurant en champagne proche d'Epernay (near Epernay by Eric Himmesoete, on Flickr

*Château de Tornac, Gard (30)*
château de Tornac et clocher d'Anduze by Jeanne Menjoulet, on Flickr

*Château de Comtal, Vaucluse (84)*
FRANCE - Provence , Vaison La Romaine , Chateau Comtal, 12142/4244 by roba66, on Flickr

*Château de Bizy, Eure (27)*

chateau de Bizy à Vernon (29) by cb de damiette, on Flickr

*Château de l’Islette, Indre-et-Loire (37)*

Château de l'Islette by sebastien scherrer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Mons, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
63 Arlanc - Château de Mons XII XVII XIX by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de Domeyrat, Haute-Loire (43)*
_RU_5484 by bruno lienard, on Flickr

*Château de Bressuire, Deux-Sèvres (79)*
Chateau at Bressuire, Deux Sevres, France by Stuart Powell, on Flickr

*Château de Calmont d'Olt, Aveyron (12)*
Château de Calmont d'Olt - Aveyron by Arnaud Villefranque, on Flickr

*Château de Magrin, Tarn (81)*
Château de MAGRIN by TWojtowicz, on Flickr

*Château de Laval, Mayenne (53)*
Château de Laval (France) by Marechal Jacques, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Châteaudun, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Châteaudun (Eure-et-Loir) by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Boulogne, Ardèche (07)*
DSC_3597_-1 Le château de Boulogne by yves62160, on Flickr

*Château de Beaumont (La Mure), Isère (38)*
Le Château de Beaumont by Cary Greisch, on Flickr

*Château de Castelnau-Bretenoux, Lot (46)*
Castelnau-Bretenoux moat and artillery tower by Mark Vanstone, on Flickr

*Château de La Clayette, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Chateau de la Clayette Saône et Loire by Defachelle Christian 🌿, on Flickr

*Château de Lignereuil, Pas-de-Calais (62)*

Château de Lignereuil by Sébastien Croës, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Roque-Gageac, Dordogne (24)*
Manoir de Tarde - Plus Beaux Village de France - La Roque-Gageac by Richard Poppelaars, on Flickr

*Château de Cordes, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Le chateau d'Orcival by Fabien Legagneur, on Flickr

*Château de Bressieux, Isère (38)*
Chateau de Bressieux. Isère by alain deroubaix, on Flickr

*Château de Bresson, Isère (38)*
Chateau de Bresson XV-XIV siècle, Isère 15 by voyageursdumonde1, on Flickr

*Château de Montgivray, Indre (36)*
Montgivray (Indre). by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Tendu, Indre (36)*
Tendu (Indre) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de St. Gratien, Somme (80)*
Chateau de St Gratien by JDAMI, on Flickr

*Château de Rochechouart, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Château de Rochechouart (Haute-Vienne) by Feldpost 14, on Flickr

*Château de la Caze, Lozère (48)*
Château de la Caze, gorges du Tarn (Lozère, Languedoc, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr

*Château de Brissac, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château (XIe-XVIIe) de Brissac (49) by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Château de l’Hers, Vaucluse (84)*
Chateau de l’Hers by Groundhopping Merseburg, on Flickr

*Château de Gaillard, Eure (27)*
Chateau Gaillard (8) by Alain Lehot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

More legular photos of châteaux, soon


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Fougères, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
Château de Fougères by Guy Fogwill, on Flickr

*Château de Ray-sur-Saône, Haute-Saône (70)*
Château de Ray-sur-Saône by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Costaérès, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*
Château de Costaérès by Michel Craipeau, on Flickr

*Château de Josselin, Morbihan (56)*
Château de Josselin by tomasc75, on Flickr

*Château de Crissay-sur-Manse, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Crissay-sur-Manse (Indre-et-Loire). by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte by hummelissa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Lagrézette, Lot (46)*

L'automne dans les vignes du Château Lagrezette ...... en pays Lotois by Laurence, on Flickr

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Château de Vincennes by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

*Château de Bricquebec-en-Cotentin, Manche (50)*
Bricquebec-en-Cotentin (Manche) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Fort la Latte, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*

TOP_DSC_6447_gomme by Hugues TABURET, on Flickr

*Château de Pierrefonds, Oise (60)*
MMM_5219a by Mauro JR Silva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Angles-sur-l'Anglin, Vienne (86)*
Angles-sur-l'Anglin: Le Moulin de Remerle, le Roc aux Sorciers et l'Anglin. by Olivier SIMARD, on Flickr

*Château de Montribloud, Ain (01)*
Château de Montribloud by Stéphane Sélo, on Flickr

*Château-Tour de Masse, Aveyron (12)*
12 Espalion - Tour de Masse by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Chateau by Bruscot Photography, on Flickr

*Château du Parc de Sceaux, Hauts-de-Seine (92)*
Chateau du Parc de Sceaux by Manuel ADAMI, on Flickr

*Château de Miolans, Savoie (73)*
Château de Miolans by Kevin Palmer, on Flickr

*Château de Créminil, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Estrée-Blanche (château de Créminil) 2251 by Marc ROUSSEL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Dieppe, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Dieppe (Seine-Maritime) - Château by Patrick, on Flickr

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Lourmarin, Vaucluse (84)*
Village du Lubéron : le château de Lourmarin by jean françois bonachera, on Flickr

*Château de Joserand, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
63 Joserand - Château XV XIX by Herve_R 03, on Flickr

*Château de Kerguéhennec, Morbihan (56)*
Château de Kerguéhennec by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

*Château de la Chabotterie, Vendée (85)*
La Chabotterie by  Philippe L Photography , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saint-Projet, Tarn-et-Garonne (82)*

82 St-Projet - Château by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de la Chabotterie, Vendée (85)*
La Chabotterie by  Philippe L Photography , on Flickr

*Château de Puivert, Aude (11)*
IMG_1674 by howiemj, on Flickr

*Château de Noailles, Corrèze (19)*
Noailles (Corrèze) by PierreG_09, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Chenonceau (Indre-et-Loire) by Mathieu FRANCOIS DU BERTRAND, on Flickr

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Donjon of the Château de Vincennes by Anton Skrobotov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saint Fargeau, Yonne (89)*
Chateau de Saint Fargeau , l'orage est passé by elisabeth pillet, on Flickr

*Château d'Ozonay (Tournus), Saône-et-Loire (71)*
CHÂTEAU D' OZONAY by Michel CIRODDE ex Eddoric71, on Flickr

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Termes, Aude (11)*
Château de Termes by Au Bout De La Route, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
lightroom_1565_ château de chenonceau by JEAN PIERRE BOISTE, on Flickr

*Château de Baulx, Hérault (34)*
Le château de Baulx by Brigitte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Montcornet, Ardennes (08)*
P1080207 by Marc VALETTE, on Flickr

*Château d'Etoges, Marne (51)*
lilas en fleur dans le parc du chateau d'Etoges hotel restaurant en champagne proche d'Epernay (near Epernay by Eric Himmesoete, on Flickr

*Château de Tornac, Gard (30)*
château de Tornac et clocher d'Anduze by Jeanne Menjoulet, on Flickr

*Château de Comtal, Vaucluse (84)*
FRANCE - Provence , Vaison La Romaine , Chateau Comtal, 12142/4244 by roba66, on Flickr

*Château de Bizy, Eure (27)*

chateau de Bizy à Vernon (29) by cb de damiette, on Flickr

*Château de l’Islette, Indre-et-Loire (37)*

Château de l'Islette by sebastien scherrer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Amboise, Indre-et-Loire (37)*

Château d'Amboise by Albert Amaron, on Flickr

*Château de Mons, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*

Château de Mons by Josine and Harry Frankhuizen, on Flickr

*Château de Saumur, Maine-et-Loire (49)*

DSC_3476 by janus105, on Flickr

*Château de Radepont, Eure (27)*
Château de Radepont - Eure by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de La Grillère, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Faye-la-Vineuse - Indre-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Foix, Ariège (09)*
JHD_0098.jpg by Jean-Hubert NIKON D5500, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vogüé, Ardèche (07)*
Château de Vogüé by GK Photo, on Flickr

*Château de Noailles, Corrèze (19)*
Noailles (Corrèze) by PierreG_09, on Flickr

*Château-Forteresse de Salses, Pyrénées-Orientales (66)*
Forteresse de Salses by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de Sceaux, Hauts-de-Seine (92)*
DSCF4970 Château de Sceaux (Hauts-de-Seine) by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de La Brède, Gironde (33)*
Château de La Brède by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de Grignols, Gironde (33)*
Château de Grignols (XVe, XVIe, XIXe), Grignols, Landes de Gascogne, Gironde, Aquitaine, France. by Bernard Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Olhain, Pas-de-Calais (62)*

Chateau de Olhain - Fresnicourt le Dolmen _ pas de by FREDERIC DRIGUET, on Flickr

*Château de Lassay, Mayenne (53)*

Château | Castle | Lassay-Les-Châteaux | France by Sébastien Croës, on Flickr

*Château de Courances, Essonne (91)*
Château de Courances by hummelissa, on Flickr

*Château de Reuville, Charente (16)*
DSCF3491 Château de Reuville, Boutteville by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
CHATEAU DE VILLANDRY FRANCE APRIL 2010 by Mini Cooper, on Flickr

*Château de St. Gratien, Somme (80)*
Chateau de St Gratien by JDAMI, on Flickr

*Château de Brécy, Calvados (14)*
Château de Brécy by CyndiieDel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Beaumesnil, Eure (27)*

Quand la nuit tombe by Catherine Reznitchenko, on Flickr

*Château de Kaysersberg, Haut-Rhin (68)*

Kaysersberg: the castle (Haut-Rhin, F ) by pierre simonis, on Flickr

*Château-Fort Queyras, Hautes-Alpes (05)*

Château Queyras, Hautes Alpes by ST-GB & AL Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Castelnau-Bretenoux, Lot (46)*
Castelnau-Bretenoux moat and artillery tower by Mark Vanstone, on Flickr

*Château de Châteaudun, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Châteaudun (Eure-et-Loir) by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Boulogne, Ardèche (07)*
DSC_3597_-1 Le château de Boulogne by yves62160, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Boulogne, Ardèche (07)*
DSC_3597_-1 Le château de Boulogne by yves62160, on Flickr

*Château de Beaumont, Isère (38)*
Le Château de Beaumont by Cary Greisch, on Flickr

*Château de Castelnau-Bretenoux, Lot (46)*
Castelnau-Bretenoux moat and artillery tower by Mark Vanstone, on Flickr

*Château de Lignereuil, Pas-de-Calais (62)*

Château de Lignereuil by Sébastien Croës, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Cyran-du-Jambot, Indre (36)*

Château by Saint Cyran, on Flickr

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Mons, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
63 Arlanc - Château de Mons XII XVII XIX by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de Domeyrat, Haute-Loire (43)*
_RU_5484 by bruno lienard, on Flickr

*Château de Bressuire, Deux-Sèvres (79)*
Chateau at Bressuire, Deux Sevres, France by Stuart Powell, on Flickr

*Château de Calmont d'Olt, Aveyron (12)*
Château de Calmont d'Olt - Aveyron by Arnaud Villefranque, on Flickr

*Château de Magrin, Tarn (81)*
Château de MAGRIN by TWojtowicz, on Flickr

*Château de Portes, Gard (30)*
Château de Portes (XI au XIV) by sudfrance30, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again *merci beaucoup* for your likes


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

From tomorrow i will post "again" châteaux in the tour (tour de France 2020)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Châteaux à Tour (Tour de France 2020)

Château de Cremat (Nice), Alpes-Maritime (06)*
Chateau de Cremat - Nice by CT photographie, on Flickr

Château de Crémat (Olympus E-510 IS Test) by jean-paul mission, on Flickr

*Château de Valrose, Alpes-Maritime (06)*
château de Valrose by Mimi, on Flickr

le château by Mimi, on Flickr

*Château de Tourrette-Levens, Alpes-Maritime (06)*
Château de Tourrette-Levens, great Museum only a couple of minutes away from Nice #iphoneonly #france #colorful #style #love #loveit by Andres Wetzel, on Flickr

*Château de Gilette, Alpes-Maritime (06)*
MTB-FR-G14-MONTVIAL-00105 by kritimani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Châteaux à Tour (Tour de France 2020)

Château de Madrid, Alpes-Maritime (06)*
beaulieu-chateau-de-madrid by Jean-Marc Dottrens, on Flickr

*Château d'Eze, Alpes-Maritime (06)*
Château d&#x27;Eze by Bee Cn, on Flickr

Château d&#x27;Eze by maude leblanc, on Flickr

*Château de Sisteron, Alpes-De-Hautes-Provence (04)*
04 Sisteron - Fortifications XIV XV by Herve_R 03, on Flickr

*Château de la Casette à Sisteron, Alpes-De-Hautes-Provence (04)*
Château de la Casette, Sisteron by Cary Greisch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Châteaux à Tour (Tour de France 2020)

Château de Sigoyer (Sisteron), Alpes-De-Hautes-Provence (04)*
Château de Sigoyer by André DELFOSSE, on Flickr

*Château de la Villette (Veynes), Hautes-Alpes (05)*
Le Château de la Villette by Eric Allix Rogers, on Flickr

*Château de Lesdiguières, Hautes-Alpes (05)*
Ruines du château (XVIe s.) de Lesdiguières au Glaizil (Hautes-Alpes, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Châteaux à Tour (Tour de France 2020)

Château de Charance (Gap), Hautes-Alpes (05)*
chateau de Charance by Nicolas K00cha, on Flickr

*Château des Adhémar (Montelimar), Drôme (26)*
Montélimar - Château des Adhémar 03 by La Drôme Tourisme, on Flickr

Château des Adhémar, Montélimar by Bas Boerman, on Flickr

*Château des Grignan, Drôme (26)*
Château de Grignan (Drôme) - Façade renaissance vue depuis la terrasse by Patrick, on Flickr

*Château de Liviers (Privas), Ardèche (07)*
A_Château de Liviers Prod_12 by guy_j04, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Châteaux à Tour (Tour de France 2020)

Château de Aubignas, Ardèche (07)*
Aubignas (Ardèche) by Alain Manuel, on Flickr

*Château de Voguë, Ardèche (07)*
Voguë - Château by christophe flandrin, on Flickr

Château de Vogüé 07 by cris mou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Châteaux à Tour (Tour de France 2020)

Château de Peyrelade (Millau), Aveyron (12)*
Chateau de Peyrelade (12) by Damien RAMOS, on Flickr

Chateau de Peyrelade (12) by Damien RAMOS, on Flickr

*Château de Gourgade (Castres), Tarn (81)*
Chateau de Gourgade by mikebriley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Châteaux à Tour (Tour de France 2020)

Château de Saint-Béat, Haute-Garonne (31)*
saint-beat chateau by Chriis Greek, on Flickr

Saint Beat by thierry llansades, on Flickr

*Château de Serre-Barbier, Haute-Garonne (31)*
chateau serre barbier by Chriis Greek, on Flickr

*Château-Tour de Génos, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Tour de Génos by ijmd, on Flickr

Val Louron - Lac de Génos Loudenvielle by Ducombs Alain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Châteaux à Tour (Tour de France 2020)

Château de Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
Château de PAU (heure bleue) by Jacques BARBARY, on Flickr

chateau de PAU by christian villevieille, on Flickr

*Château de Legugnon, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
pa00125262-chateau-legugnon by Chriis Greek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Châteaux à Tour (Tour de France 2020)

Château d'Oléron, Charente-Maritime (17)*
Chateau d&#x27;Oléron by Henri-Jean Siperius, on Flickr

Citadelle du Château d’Oléron by Photographe Explorateur, on Flickr

*Château de Buzay, Charente-Maritime (17)*
Château de Buzay by Jacky, on Flickr

*Château d'Orbigny, Charente-Maritime (17)*
Château d&#x27;Orbigny by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Châteaux à Tour (Tour de France 2020)

Château de Chatelailllon-Plage, Charente-Maritime (17)*
CHATELAILLON PLAGE by patrick janicek, on Flickr

Chatelaillon plage (27em selection explore flickr 4 fevrier 2018 #465) by thierry llansades, on Flickr

*Château de Niort, Deux-Sèvres (79)*
Château de Niort , Deux-Sèvres , France by dominique FILLION, on Flickr

Donjon de Niort by Laurent Allenou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Châteaux à Tour (Tour de France 2020)

Chateau d'Harcourt (Chauvigny), Vienne (86)*
Chauvigny, by michel monedero, on Flickr

Chauvigny by Alexandre Courbot, on Flickr

*Chateau de Dompierre, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Sabine.Massé ChâteauDompierre ©Tourisme Haut Limousin-4 by Tourisme Haut Limousin, on Flickr

Sabine.Massé Château de Dompierre ©Tourisme Haut Limousin-14 by Tourisme Haut Limousin, on Flickr

*Chateau de Montméry (Ambazac), Haute-Vienne (87)*
╰ Théodore&#x27;s Spring 🌼 by Éric…Mon chemin ⊰♥, on Flickr

*Chateau de Plantadis, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Chateau de Plantadis by Yves Le Corre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Châteaux à Tour (Tour de France 2020)

Château de Tournoël, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Château de Tournoël | Volvic [France] by Vins 64, on Flickr

1200px-Château_de_Tournoël by roger ollier, on Flickr

*Château de Cordès, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Cordès by Frédéric Pagès, on Flickr

Château de Cordès, Orcival, Puy-de-Dôme, 2014 by Stéphane Mahot, on Flickr

*Château de Val, Cantal (15)*
Le château de Val # 2 by Pierre Lapointe, on Flickr

Château de Val, Cantal Auvergne-Rhône-Alpes by Patrick Demory, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Châteaux à Tour (Tour de France 2020)

Château d'Aulteribe, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
2018-08-19 (27) Château d&#x27;Aulteribe (XVe) by Steynard...Thanks for 3 million views!, on Flickr

Château d&#x27;Aulteribe by Ernesto, on Flickr

*Château des Marcilly-Talaru, Loire (42)*
CHAMAZEL - LE CHÂTEAU by Michel CIRODDE ex Eddoric71, on Flickr

Château de Chalmazel, en Forez (Loire, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Montrond, Loire (42)*
Château de Montrond les Bains by Mickaël Meyret, on Flickr

*Château de Bellegarde-en-Forez, Loire (42)*
Château de Bellegarde-en-Forez by Office de Tourisme du Pays de Saint-Galmier, on Flickr

*Château de Saconay, Rhône (69)*
Pomeys - Le chateau de Saconay by larsen Detdl, on Flickr

Pomeys - Le Château de Saconay (2011 05 21) by filoer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Châteaux à Tour (Tour de France 2020)

Château de Delphinal (Crémieu), Isère (38)*
Château delphinal by Laurent Moulin Photographie, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Gilles, Ain (01)*
201803_0157 by Etienne Baudon, on Flickr

*Château de Machuraz, Ain (01)*
Artemare - Château de Machuraz by christophe flandrin, on Flickr

Chateau de Machuraz (XVI c.) by dobos3645, on Flickr

*Château de Montveran (Culoz), Ain (01)*
Château de Montveran by Thomas Pollin, on Flickr

Château de Montveran, France by Stevemju, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Châteaux à Tour (Tour de France 2020)

Château d'Herbeys, Isère (38)*
Le chateau d&#x27;Herbeys au couchant d&#x27;automne by Michel Valette, on Flickr

Château (XIVe, XVIIe s.) d&#x27;Herbeys (Isère, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Bon Repos, Isère (38)*
Jarrie - Chateau de Bon Repos by Rodolphe Ode, on Flickr

Château de Bon Repos by vio trieves, on Flickr

*Château de Vizille, Isère (38)*
Château de Vizille (Isère) - France by Thierry PASCAL, on Flickr

Château de Vizille (Isère) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

Château de Vizille by André DELFOSSE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Châteaux à Tour (Tour de France 2020)

Château de Serviantin, Isère (38)*
Château de Serviantin, Biviers (Isère, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

Château (XIIIe au XIXe s.) Serviantin à Biviers (Isère, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Tencin, Isère (38)*
Château (1775) de Tencin (Isère, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château du Touvet, Isère (38)*
Château du Touvet 1373 by Voyages M, on Flickr

Château du Touvet - 38 by photoed38, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Châteaux à Tour (Tour de France 2020)

Château de la Roche-sur-Foron, Haute-Savoie (74)*
La Roche-sur-Foron by Jacques, on Flickr

*Château de Duingt, Haute-Savoie (74)*
le château de Duingt by CHRISTIAN MAN, on Flickr

*Château de Menthon-Saint-Bernard, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Chateau de Menthon Saint Bernard by Joel, on Flickr

*Château de Thorens-Glieres, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Château de Thorens by Nicolas Tardy, on Flickr

Château de Thorens 4168 by Voyages M, on Flickr

*Château d'Arcine, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Château d&#x27;Arcine by William van Dieten, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Merci beaucoup for your likes; more chateau from the tour (tour de France) tomorrow.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Châteaux à Tour (Tour de France 2020)

Château de Jasseron, Ain (01)*
Chateau de Jasseron (01) by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr

*Château de Rosay, Jura (39)*
Chateau de Rosay by Olivier Cretin, on Flickr

Jura - Chateau de Rosay_2 by Thierry SZYMKOWIAK, on Flickr

*Château du Pin, Jura (39)*
Chateau du Pin jura 4 by DualEden, on Flickr

*Château de Nozeroy, Jura (39)*
Vestiges du château, Nozeroy, Jura by Olive Titus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Châteaux à Tour (Tour de France 2020)*

There are not chateaux in the area of the tour yesterday; today will have and i post them tomorrow.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Châteaux à Tour (Tour de France 2020)

Château de Maisons-Laffitte, Yvelines (78)*
Château de Maisons-Laffitte by Emmanuel Lemée, on Flickr

Château de Maisons-Laffitte by Loxlo, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Germain-en-Laye, Yvelines (78)*
Château de Saint Germain en Laye by thierry vallet, on Flickr

Château de Saint-Germain-en-Laye (Yvelines) - Musée d&#x27;archéologie nationale by Patrick, on Flickr

*Château de Monte-Christo, Yvelines (78)*
Château de Monte-Christo, Port-Marly (Yvelines) by Mathieu FRANCOIS DU BERTRAND, on Flickr

p1000148 by Jean-Francois Bouzereau, on Flickr

*Château de Versailles, Yvelines (78)*
The beauty of Chateau de Versailles! by Tulay Emekli, on Flickr

9121940 - Chateau de Versailles by Joanot Bellver, on Flickr

Château de Versailles (Yvelines) - Jardins - Parterre d&#x27;eau by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Merci beaucoup for your likes; more *regular* photos of châteaux tomorrow


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Mons, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
63 Arlanc - Château de Mons XII XVII XIX by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de Domeyrat, Haute-Loire (43)*
_RU_5484 by bruno lienard, on Flickr

*Château de Bressuire, Deux-Sèvres (79)*
Chateau at Bressuire, Deux Sevres, France by Stuart Powell, on Flickr

*Château de Calmont d'Olt, Aveyron (12)*
Château de Calmont d'Olt - Aveyron by Arnaud Villefranque, on Flickr

*Château de Magrin, Tarn (81)*
Château de MAGRIN by TWojtowicz, on Flickr

*Château de Portes, Gard (30)*
Château de Portes (XI au XIV) by sudfrance30, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château des signes, Var (83)*
Chateau des signes (FR) by Chiffa Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Kérouzéré, Finistère (29)*
Château de Kérouzéré by Azraelle29, on Flickr

*Château de Colombières, Calvados (14)*
251 Château de Colombières by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de Boulogne, Ardèche (07)*
Château de Boulogne (07) by Marie-v Sautel, on Flickr

*Château de Ohlain, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Ohlain (château) 4958 by Marc ROUSSEL, on Flickr

*Château de Champlitte, Haute-Saône (70)*
Château de Champlitte (Haute Saône) by ricohplio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chantilly, Oise (60)*
Château de Chantilly by Michel Hincker, on Flickr

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Lourmarin, Vaucluse (84)*
Village du Lubéron : le château de Lourmarin by jean françois bonachera, on Flickr

*Château de Joserand, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
63 Joserand - Château XV XIX by Herve_R 03, on Flickr

*Château de Kerguéhennec, Morbihan (56)*
Château de Kerguéhennec by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

*Château de la Chabotterie, Vendée (85)*
La Chabotterie by  Philippe L Photography , on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Castles....🥰
Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Château de Vincennes by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

*Château de Bricquebec-en-Cotentin, Manche (50)*
Bricquebec-en-Cotentin (Manche) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Carrouges, Orne (61)*
Château de Carrouges by Pulex, on Flickr

*Château d'Ozonay, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
CHÂTEAU D' OZONAY by Michel CIRODDE ex Eddoric71, on Flickr

*Château de Cordès, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Château de Cordès (XVe-XVIIIe), Orcival (63) - [Explore du 2 oct. 2013] by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Château de Cheverny, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Cheverny by Alain Ferraro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Coubertin, Yvelines (78)*
Château de Coubertin, fin XVIIe siècle, Saint-Rémy-lès-Chevreuse, Yvelines, Île-de-France, France by Laurent Gané, on Flickr

*Château de Βurnand, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château de BURNAND 71 by Defachelle Christian 🌿, on Flickr

*Château du Rieu, Corrèze (19)*
Château (XVe-XVIe s.) du Rieu à St Bonnet les Tours de Merle (Corrèze, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Ainay-le-Vieil, Cher (18)*
Ainay-le-Vieil (Cher). by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Vendeuvre, Calvados (14)*
Château de Vendeuvre by Bérénys, on Flickr

*Château de Montfort, Dordogne (24)*
Remilly-sur-Lozon : le château de Montfort (XVe siècle) by Philippe Guillot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again *merci beaucoup* for your likes


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château des signes, Var (83)*
Chateau des signes (FR) by Chiffa Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Kérouzéré, Finistère (29)*
Château de Kérouzéré by Azraelle29, on Flickr

*Château de Colombières, Calvados (14)*
251 Château de Colombières by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de Boulogne, Ardèche (07)*
Château de Boulogne (07) by Marie-v Sautel, on Flickr

*Château de Ohlain, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Ohlain (château) 4958 by Marc ROUSSEL, on Flickr

*Château de Champlitte, Haute-Saône (70)*
Château de Champlitte (Haute Saône) by ricohplio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Amboise, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Amboise. by pascal lacour, on Flickr

*Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte, Seine-et-Marne (77)*

Vaux le viconte, Noel 2019, 25 by Patrick RAYMOND, on Flickr

*Château de La Brède, Gironde (33)*
Château de La Brède by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de Baronville, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Chateau de Baronville by Panayotis1, on Flickr

*Château de La Grillère, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Faye-la-Vineuse - Indre-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château du Lude, Sarthe (72)*
Château du Lude by Patricia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de St. Gratien, Somme (80)*
Chateau de St Gratien by JDAMI, on Flickr

*Château de Rochechouart, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Château de Rochechouart (Haute-Vienne) by Feldpost 14, on Flickr

*Château de la Caze, Lozère (48)*
Château de la Caze, gorges du Tarn (Lozère, Languedoc, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr

*Château de Brissac, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château (XIe-XVIIe) de Brissac (49) by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Château de l’Hers, Vaucluse (84)*
Chateau de l’Hers by Groundhopping Merseburg, on Flickr

*Château de Gaillard, Eure (27)*
Chateau Gaillard (8) by Alain Lehot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Mennechet, Oise (60)*
Château Mennechet by Quentin Douchet, on Flickr

*Château de Dinan, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*
Dinan Ramparts at night by Steve Mantell, on Flickr

*Château de Montrésor, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Montrésor (Indre-et-Loire) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Romefort, Indre (36)*
Ciron (château de Romefort) • 3284 by Marc ROUSSEL, on Flickr

*Château D'Auvers, Val-d'Oise (95)*
Chateau D'Auvers - Auvers Sur Oise by Chris Belsten, on Flickr

*Château de Moncontour, Vienne (86)*
Moncontour (Vienne). by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Boulogne, Ardèche (07)*
DSC_3597_-1 Le château de Boulogne by yves62160, on Flickr

*Château de Beaumont, Isère (38)*
Le Château de Beaumont by Cary Greisch, on Flickr

*Château de Castelnau-Bretenoux, Lot (46)*
Castelnau-Bretenoux moat and artillery tower by Mark Vanstone, on Flickr

*Château de Lignereuil, Pas-de-Calais (62)*

Château de Lignereuil by Sébastien Croës, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Cyran-du-Jambot, Indre (36)*

Château by Saint Cyran, on Flickr

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Beaumesnil, Eure (27)*

Quand la nuit tombe by Catherine Reznitchenko, on Flickr

*Château de Kaysersberg, Haut-Rhin (68)*

Kaysersberg: the castle (Haut-Rhin, F ) by pierre simonis, on Flickr

*Château-Fort Queyras, Hautes-Alpes (05)*

Château Queyras, Hautes Alpes by ST-GB & AL Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Castelnau-Bretenoux, Lot (46)*
Castelnau-Bretenoux moat and artillery tower by Mark Vanstone, on Flickr

*Château de Châteaudun, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Châteaudun (Eure-et-Loir) by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Boulogne, Ardèche (07)*
DSC_3597_-1 Le château de Boulogne by yves62160, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Angles-sur-l'Anglin, Vienne (86)*
Angles-sur-l'Anglin: Le Moulin de Remerle, le Roc aux Sorciers et l'Anglin. by Olivier SIMARD, on Flickr

*Château de Montribloud, Ain (01)*
Château de Montribloud by Stéphane Sélo, on Flickr

*Château-Tour de Masse, Aveyron (12)*
12 Espalion - Tour de Masse by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Chateau by Bruscot Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Miolans, Savoie (73)*
Château de Miolans by Kevin Palmer, on Flickr

*Château de Créminil, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Estrée-Blanche (château de Créminil) 2251 by Marc ROUSSEL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Chabotterie, Vendée (85)*
La Chabotterie by  Philippe L Photography , on Flickr

*Château de Noailles, Corrèze (19)*
Noailles (Corrèze) by PierreG_09, on Flickr

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Meung-sur-Loire, Loiret (45)*

Meung-sur-Loire (Loiret) - Château - Façade principale by Patrick, on Flickr

*Château de Lussan, Gard (30)*

Château de Lussan depuis la rue Tour des remparts, la façade de l'hotel de ville au centre by gunger30, on Flickr

*Château de Blandy-les-Tours, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
Blandy-les-Tours - Château by Jan Kamphuis, on Flickr

*Château de Marguerite-de-Bourgogne, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château de Marguerite de Bourgogne, Couches, Saône-et-Loire by Olive Titus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Puymartin, Dordogne (24)*
Chateau de Puymartin (24) by Etienne Valois, on flickr

*Château de la Bonde, Essonne (91)*
Château de la Bonde, Milly-la-Forêt, Essonne, France by Christine C, on Flickr

*Château de Fourcès, Gers (32)*
Gers - Fourcès - Pont sur l'Auzoue by Ducombs Alain, on Flickr

*Château de Miolans, Savoie (73)*
Château de miolans by eric richard, on Flickr

*Château de Rochebrune, Charente (16)*
Chateau de Rochebrune, Etagnac, Charente France by LesTroisChenes, on Flickr

*Château de Belvoir, Doubs (25)*

~~Château de Belvoir~~ by Joëlle, on Flickr

*Château de Puyguilhem, Dordogne (24)*

Château de Puyguilhem by dprezat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again *merci beaucoup* for your likes


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Amboise, Indre-et-Loire (37)*

Château d'Amboise by Albert Amaron, on Flickr

*Château de Saumur, Maine-et-Loire (49)*

DSC_3476 by janus105, on Flickr

*Château de La Grillère, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Faye-la-Vineuse - Indre-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Beaumesnil, Eure (27)*

Quand la nuit tombe by Catherine Reznitchenko, on Flickr

*Château de Kaysersberg, Haut-Rhin (68)*

Kaysersberg: the castle (Haut-Rhin, F ) by pierre simonis, on Flickr

*Château de Castelnau-Bretenoux, Lot (46)*
Castelnau-Bretenoux moat and artillery tower by Mark Vanstone, on Flickr

*Château de Boulogne, Ardèche (07)*
DSC_3597_-1 Le château de Boulogne by yves62160, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vizille, Isère (38)*
DSC_0997_CHATEAU DE VIZILLE (Isère) by anne chesneau, on Flickr

*Château de Buzay, Charente-Maritime (17)*
Château de Buzay by Jacky, on Flickr

*Château d'Orbigny, Charente-Maritime (17)*
Château d&#x27;Orbigny by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Chateau d'Harcourt, Vienne (86)*
Chauvigny, by michel monedero, on Flickr

*Chateau de Dompierre, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Sabine.Massé ChâteauDompierre ©Tourisme Haut Limousin-4 by Tourisme Haut Limousin, on Flickr

*Château de Tournoël, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
1200px-Château_de_Tournoël by roger ollier, on Flickr

*Château de Cordès, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Cordès by Frédéric Pagès, on Flickr

*Château de Val, Cantal (15)*
Le château de Val # 2 by Pierre Lapointe, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Great photos, christos!🤗


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Madrid, Alpes-Maritime (06)*
beaulieu-chateau-de-madrid by Jean-Marc Dottrens, on Flickr

*Château de la Casette à Sisteron, Alpes-De-Hautes-Provence (04)*
Château de la Casette, Sisteron by Cary Greisch, on Flickr

*Château de la Villette, Hautes-Alpes (05)*
Le Château de la Villette by Eric Allix Rogers, on Flickr

*Château des Adhémar, Drôme (26)*
Montélimar - Château des Adhémar 03 by La Drôme Tourisme, on Flickr

*Château de Voguë, Ardèche (07)*
Voguë - Château by christophe flandrin, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Béat, Haute-Garonne (31)*
Saint Beat by thierry llansades, on Flickr

*Château-Tour de Génos, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Tour de Génos by ijmd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Roche-sur-Foron, Haute-Savoie (74)*
La Roche-sur-Foron by Jacques, on Flickr

*Château de Duingt, Haute-Savoie (74)*
le château de Duingt by CHRISTIAN MAN, on Flickr

*Château de Thorens-Glieres, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Château de Thorens by Nicolas Tardy, on Flickr

*Château de Jasseron, Ain (01)*
Chateau de Jasseron (01) by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr

*Château de Rosay, Jura (39)*
Chateau de Rosay by Olivier Cretin, on Flickr

*Château du Pin, Jura (39)*
Chateau du Pin jura 4 by DualEden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again *merci beaucoup* for your likes


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Château de Vincennes by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

*Château de Bricquebec-en-Cotentin, Manche (50)*
Bricquebec-en-Cotentin (Manche) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Carrouges, Orne (61)*
Château de Carrouges by Pulex, on Flickr

*Château d'Ozonay, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
CHÂTEAU D' OZONAY by Michel CIRODDE ex Eddoric71, on Flickr

*Château de Cordès, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Château de Cordès (XVe-XVIIIe), Orcival (63) - [Explore du 2 oct. 2013] by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Château de Cheverny, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Cheverny by Alain Ferraro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château des ducs de Bar, Meuse (55)*
Château des ducs de Bar abritant le Musée barrois, Bar-le-Duc, Meuse by Olive Titus, on Flickr

*Château de l'Asnée, Meurthe-et-Moselle (54)*
Château de l'Asnée by Alexandre Prevot, on Flickr

*Château de Montaigu, Meurthe-et-Moselle (54)*
Le chateau de Montaigu près de Nancy by michel rieffly, on Flickr

*Château de Hell-Oberkirch, Bas-Rhin (67)*
Château (c. 1846) de Hell-Oberkirch, Obernai (Bas-Rhin, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Kaysersberg, Haut-Rhin (68)*
20190430 _DSC8234BX1 CHATEAU KAYSERSBERG by Gros Nounours, on Flickr

*Château de Scey, Doubs (25)*
Miroir de Scey - Doubs by Arnaud Chatelet, on Flickr

*Château de Chamirey, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Mercurey (71) château de Chamirey by Odile Cognard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chandoiseau, Vienne (86)*
Le manoir de Chandoiseau by Joël AUBRY, on Flickr

*Château de la Chaize, Rhône (69)*
20081019 Odenas Rhône - Lyon International Sortie en Beaujolais Chateau de La Chaize-13 by anhndee, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Germain-de-Livet, Calvados (14)*
Chateau de St Germain de Livet by Bobinstow2010, on Flickr

*Château de Lourmarin, Vaucluse (84)*
Village du Lubéron : le château de Lourmarin by jean françois bonachera, on Flickr

*Château de Joserand, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
63 Joserand - Château XV XIX by Herve_R 03, on Flickr

*Château de Kerguéhennec, Morbihan (56)*
Château de Kerguéhennec by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Angles-sur-l'Anglin, Vienne (86)*
Angles-sur-l'Anglin: Le Moulin de Remerle, le Roc aux Sorciers et l'Anglin. by Olivier SIMARD, on Flickr

*Château de Montribloud, Ain (01)*
Château de Montribloud by Stéphane Sélo, on Flickr

*Château-Tour de Masse, Aveyron (12)*
12 Espalion - Tour de Masse by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Chateau by Bruscot Photography, on Flickr

*Château du Parc de Sceaux, Hauts-de-Seine (92)*
Chateau du Parc de Sceaux by Manuel ADAMI, on Flickr

*Château de Miolans, Savoie (73)*
Château de Miolans by Kevin Palmer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Puivert, Aude (11)*
IMG_1674 by howiemj, on Flickr

*Château de Noailles, Corrèze (19)*
Noailles (Corrèze) by PierreG_09, on Flickr

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Donjon of the Château de Vincennes by Anton Skrobotov, on Flickr

*Château de Coubertin, Yvelines (78)*
Château de Coubertin, fin XVIIe siècle, Saint-Rémy-lès-Chevreuse, Yvelines, Île-de-France, France by Laurent Gané, on Flickr

*Château de Ainay-le-Vieil, Cher (18)*
Ainay-le-Vieil (Cher). by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Vendeuvre, Calvados (14)*
Château de Vendeuvre by Bérénys, on Flickr

*Château de Montfort, Dordogne (24)*
Remilly-sur-Lozon : le château de Montfort (XVe siècle) by Philippe Guillot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Βurnand, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château de BURNAND 71 by Defachelle Christian 🌿, on Flickr

*Château de Vendeuvre, Calvados (14)*
Château de Vendeuvre by Bérénys, on Flickr

*Château de Montfort, Dordogne (24)*
Remilly-sur-Lozon : le château de Montfort (XVe siècle) by Philippe Guillot, on Flickr

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Château de Vincennes by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

*Château de Bricquebec-en-Cotentin, Manche (50)*
Bricquebec-en-Cotentin (Manche) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château d'Ozonay, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
CHÂTEAU D' OZONAY by Michel CIRODDE ex Eddoric71, on Flickr

*Château de Cordès, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Château de Cordès (XVe-XVIIIe), Orcival (63) - [Explore du 2 oct. 2013] by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de St. Gratien, Somme (80)*
Chateau de St Gratien by JDAMI, on Flickr

*Château de Rochechouart, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Château de Rochechouart (Haute-Vienne) by Feldpost 14, on Flickr

*Château de la Caze, Lozère (48)*
Château de la Caze, gorges du Tarn (Lozère, Languedoc, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr

*Château de Brissac, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château (XIe-XVIIe) de Brissac (49) by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Château de l’Hers, Vaucluse (84)*
Chateau de l’Hers by Groundhopping Merseburg, on Flickr

*Château de Gaillard, Eure (27)*
Chateau Gaillard (8) by Alain Lehot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Kérouzéré, Finistère (29)*
Château de Kérouzéré by Azraelle29, on Flickr

*Château de Colombières, Calvados (14)*
251 Château de Colombières by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de Ohlain, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Ohlain (château) 4958 by Marc ROUSSEL, on Flickr

*Château de Coubertin, Yvelines (78)*
Château de Coubertin, fin XVIIe siècle, Saint-Rémy-lès-Chevreuse, Yvelines, Île-de-France, France by Laurent Gané, on Flickr

*Château du Rieu, Corrèze (19)*
Château (XVe-XVIe s.) du Rieu à St Bonnet les Tours de Merle (Corrèze, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Vendeuvre, Calvados (14)*
Château de Vendeuvre by Bérénys, on Flickr

*Château de Montfort, Dordogne (24)*
Remilly-sur-Lozon : le château de Montfort (XVe siècle) by Philippe Guillot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château du Parc de Sceaux, Hauts-de-Seine (92)*
Chateau du Parc de Sceaux by Manuel ADAMI, on Flickr

*Château de Mauvezin, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Château (XIIIe-XVe s.) de Mauvezin (Hautes-Pyrénées, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Créminil, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Estrée-Blanche (château de Créminil) 2251 by Marc ROUSSEL, on Flickr

*Château des signes, Var (83)*
Chateau des signes (FR) by Chiffa Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Kérouzéré, Finistère (29)*
Château de Kérouzéré by Azraelle29, on Flickr

*Château de Ohlain, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Ohlain (château) 4958 by Marc ROUSSEL, on Flickr

*Château de Champlitte, Haute-Saône (70)*
Château de Champlitte (Haute Saône) by ricohplio, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Such magnificence! Excellent work on this thread!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Angles-sur-l'Anglin, Vienne (86)*
Angles-sur-l'Anglin: Le Moulin de Remerle, le Roc aux Sorciers et l'Anglin. by Olivier SIMARD, on Flickr

*Château-Tour de Masse, Aveyron (12)*
12 Espalion - Tour de Masse by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Chateau by Bruscot Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Miolans, Savoie (73)*
Château de Miolans by Kevin Palmer, on Flickr

*Château de Créminil, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Estrée-Blanche (château de Créminil) 2251 by Marc ROUSSEL, on Flickr

*Château de Lourmarin, Vaucluse (84)*
Village du Lubéron : le château de Lourmarin by jean françois bonachera, on Flickr

*Château de Joserand, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
63 Joserand - Château XV XIX by Herve_R 03, on Flickr

*Château de Kerguéhennec, Morbihan (56)*
Château de Kerguéhennec by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Happy New Year, @christos-greece !!
🎊🎉


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Kérouzéré, Finistère (29)*
Château de Kérouzéré by Azraelle29, on Flickr

*Château de Colombières, Calvados (14)*
251 Château de Colombières by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de Boulogne, Ardèche (07)*
Château de Boulogne (07) by Marie-v Sautel, on Flickr

*Château de Champlitte, Haute-Saône (70)*
Château de Champlitte (Haute Saône) by ricohplio, on Flickr

*Château du Rieu, Corrèze (19)*
Château (XVe-XVIe s.) du Rieu à St Bonnet les Tours de Merle (Corrèze, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Vendeuvre, Calvados (14)*
Château de Vendeuvre by Bérénys, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de La Brède, Gironde (33)*
Château de La Brède by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de Baronville, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Chateau de Baronville by Panayotis1, on Flickr

*Château de la Motte Fénelon, Nord (59)*
DSC_4739_ Château de la Motte Fénelon by YVES NEVEJANS, on Flickr

*Château de la Bonde, Essonne (91)*
Château de la Bonde, Milly-la-Forêt, Essonne, France by Christine C, on Flickr

*Château de Villandraut, Gironde (33)*
Sud-Gironde: Château de Villandraut by Ducombs Alain, on Flickr

*Château de Fourcès, Gers (32)*
Gers - Fourcès - Pont sur l'Auzoue by Ducombs Alain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saumur, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château de Saumur (Valle del Loira) by RAMON ARIAS, on Flickr

*Château de Lavardens, Gers (32)*
Château de Lavardens by Miguel_Nd, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Projet, Tarn-et-Garonne (82)*
Saint-Projet [Tarn & Garonne] by BerColly, on Flickr

*Château de Montrésor, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Montrésor by François Tomasi, on Flickr

*Château de Caumale, Landes (40)*
Château de Caumale by eric, on Flickr

*Château de la Chasse, Val-d'Oise (95)*
Château de la Chasse by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Olhain, Pas-de-Calais (62)*

Chateau de Olhain - Fresnicourt le Dolmen _ pas de by FREDERIC DRIGUET, on Flickr

*Château de Angles-sur-l'Anglin, Vienne (86)*
Angles-sur-l'Anglin: Le Moulin de Remerle, le Roc aux Sorciers et l'Anglin. by Olivier SIMARD, on Flickr

*Château de Montribloud, Ain (01)*
Château de Montribloud by Stéphane Sélo, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*

2016-11-07_09-54-24 by Florence Fontaine, on Flickr

*Château-Tour de Masse, Aveyron (12)*
12 Espalion - Tour de Masse by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Chateau by Bruscot Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Etoges, Marne (51)*
lilas en fleur dans le parc du chateau d'Etoges hotel restaurant en champagne proche d'Epernay (near Epernay by Eric Himmesoete, on Flickr

*Château de Tornac, Gard (30)*
château de Tornac et clocher d'Anduze by Jeanne Menjoulet, on Flickr

*Château de Comtal, Vaucluse (84)*
FRANCE - Provence , Vaison La Romaine , Chateau Comtal, 12142/4244 by roba66, on Flickr

*Château de Bizy, Eure (27)*

chateau de Bizy à Vernon (29) by cb de damiette, on Flickr

*Château de l’Islette, Indre-et-Loire (37)*

Château de l'Islette by sebastien scherrer, on Flickr

*Château de Codignat, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Château de Codignat by BerColly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saint-Projet, Tarn-et-Garonne (82)*

82 St-Projet - Château by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de la Chabotterie, Vendée (85)*
La Chabotterie by  Philippe L Photography , on Flickr

*Château de Puivert, Aude (11)*
IMG_1674 by howiemj, on Flickr

*Château de Noailles, Corrèze (19)*
Noailles (Corrèze) by PierreG_09, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Chenonceau (Indre-et-Loire) by Mathieu FRANCOIS DU BERTRAND, on Flickr

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Donjon of the Château de Vincennes by Anton Skrobotov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saumur, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château de Saumur (Valle del Loira) by RAMON ARIAS, on Flickr

*Château de Lavardens, Gers (32)*
Château de Lavardens by Miguel_Nd, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Projet, Tarn-et-Garonne (82)*
Saint-Projet [Tarn & Garonne] by BerColly, on Flickr

*Château de Montrésor, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Montrésor by François Tomasi, on Flickr

*Château de Caumale, Landes (40)*
Château de Caumale by eric, on Flickr

*Château de la Chasse, Val-d'Oise (95)*
Château de la Chasse by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Roque-Gageac, Dordogne (24)*
Manoir de Tarde - Plus Beaux Village de France - La Roque-Gageac by Richard Poppelaars, on Flickr

*Château d'Auvers, Val-d'Oise (95)*
Château d'Auvers by Didier Massé, on Flickr

*Château de Beynac, Dordogne (24)*
Chateau de Beynac by tim castro de haro, on Flickr

*Château de Cordes, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Le chateau d'Orcival by Fabien Legagneur, on Flickr

*Château de Bressieux, Isère (38)*
Chateau de Bressieux. Isère by alain deroubaix, on Flickr

*Château de Bresson, Isère (38)*
Chateau de Bresson XV-XIV siècle, Isère 15 by voyageursdumonde1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once agaibn merci beaucoup for your likes


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Montribloud, Ain (01)*
Château de Montribloud by Stéphane Sélo, on Flickr

*Château-Tour de Masse, Aveyron (12)*
12 Espalion - Tour de Masse by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Chateau by Bruscot Photography, on Flickr

*Château du Parc de Sceaux, Hauts-de-Seine (92)*
Chateau du Parc de Sceaux by Manuel ADAMI, on Flickr

*Château de Miolans, Savoie (73)*
Château de Miolans by Kevin Palmer, on Flickr

*Château de Créminil, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Estrée-Blanche (château de Créminil) 2251 by Marc ROUSSEL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Roque-Gageac, Dordogne (24)*
Manoir de Tarde - Plus Beaux Village de France - La Roque-Gageac by Richard Poppelaars, on Flickr

*Château d'Auvers, Val-d'Oise (95)*
Château d'Auvers by Didier Massé, on Flickr

*Château de Beynac, Dordogne (24)*
Chateau de Beynac by tim castro de haro, on Flickr

*Château de Cordes, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Le chateau d'Orcival by Fabien Legagneur, on Flickr

*Château de Bressieux, Isère (38)*
Chateau de Bressieux. Isère by alain deroubaix, on Flickr

*Château de Bresson, Isère (38)*
Chateau de Bresson XV-XIV siècle, Isère 15 by voyageursdumonde1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Blois, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Château de Blois depuis le jardin Augustin Thierry by Thierry Vilmus (Livith Muse Irry), on Flickr

*Château de Chaumont, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Châteaux de Chaumont sur Loire, France by Carlos Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Marçay, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Marçay (F) by Annelise, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Chenonceau, Loire Valley France by Les Butcher, on Flickr

*Château de Trévien, Tarn (81)*
Château de Trévien (XVe-XVIIIe siècles). by serge imbert, on Flickr

*Château de Gros, Hérault (34)*
Gros temps by doume piazzolli, on Flickr

*Château de Pietra-Rossa à Bastia, Haute-Corse (2B)*
BASTIA - HAUTE CORSE - LE CHÂTEAU DE PIETRA ROSSA DANS SON ECRIN DE VERDURE by dakota 49, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
CHATEAU DE VILLANDRY FRANCE APRIL 2010 by Mini Cooper, on Flickr

*Château de St. Gratien, Somme (80)*
Chateau de St Gratien by JDAMI, on Flickr

*Château de Brécy, Calvados (14)*
Château de Brécy by CyndiieDel, on Flickr

*Château de Rochechouart, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Château de Rochechouart (Haute-Vienne) by Feldpost 14, on Flickr

*Château de la Caze, Lozère (48)*
Château de la Caze, gorges du Tarn (Lozère, Languedoc, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr

*Château-Fort de Roquetaillade, Gironde (33)*
Chateau fort de Roquetaillade by Lucie Baker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Coubertin, Yvelines (78)*
Château de Coubertin, fin XVIIe siècle, Saint-Rémy-lès-Chevreuse, Yvelines, Île-de-France, France by Laurent Gané, on Flickr

*Château de Βurnand, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château de BURNAND 71 by Defachelle Christian 🌿, on Flickr

*Château du Rieu, Corrèze (19)*
Château (XVe-XVIe s.) du Rieu à St Bonnet les Tours de Merle (Corrèze, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Ainay-le-Vieil, Cher (18)*
Ainay-le-Vieil (Cher). by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Vendeuvre, Calvados (14)*
Château de Vendeuvre by Bérénys, on Flickr

*Château de Montfort, Dordogne (24)*
Remilly-sur-Lozon : le château de Montfort (XVe siècle) by Philippe Guillot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Ancy-le-Franc, Yonne (89)*

Ancy le Franc 1 by Laurent Lenotre, on Flickr[/QUOTE]

*Château de Bizy, Eure (27)*

chateau de Bizy à Vernon (29) by cb de damiette, on Flickr

*Château de Bertichères, Oise (60)*

La Bertichères Chaumont en Vexin 60 by olivier cremer, on Flickr

*Château de l’Islette, Indre-et-Loire (37)*

Château de l'Islette by sebastien scherrer, on Flickr

*Château de Codignat, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Château de Codignat by BerColly, on Flickr

*Château de Val, Cantal (15)*
Château de Val by BerColly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again *merci beaucoup* for your likes


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Villers-Chatel, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
DSC_3790_-1 Château de Villers-Chatel by yves62160, on Flickr

*Château de Cany, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Le Château de Cany entouré de ses douves, près de Cany-Barville (Haute-Normandie) (2015-08-25 -30) by Cary Greisch, on Flickr

*Château de Turpault, Morbihan (56)*
Le Château Turpault by Bienvenido Garcia, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Ulrich, Haut-Rhin (68)*
Le château de Saint-Ulrich vu du Girsberg by Florence.V, on Flickr

*Château de Miolans, Savoie (73)*
Château de Miolans by Kevin Palmer, on Flickr

*Château de Gargilesse, Indre (36)*
C1032499 - Château de Gargilesse by Olivier Courtois, on Flickr

*Château de Dieppe, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Dieppe (Seine-Maritime) - Entrée du château-musée by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Roque-Gageac, Dordogne (24)*
Manoir de Tarde - Plus Beaux Village de France - La Roque-Gageac by Richard Poppelaars, on Flickr

*Château d'Auvers, Val-d'Oise (95)*
Château d'Auvers by Didier Massé, on Flickr

*Château de Beynac, Dordogne (24)*
Chateau de Beynac by tim castro de haro, on Flickr

*Château de Cordes, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Le chateau d'Orcival by Fabien Legagneur, on Flickr

*Château de Bressieux, Isère (38)*
Chateau de Bressieux. Isère by alain deroubaix, on Flickr

*Château de Bresson, Isère (38)*
Chateau de Bresson XV-XIV siècle, Isère 15 by voyageursdumonde1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château des ducs de Bar, Meuse (55)*
Château des ducs de Bar abritant le Musée barrois, Bar-le-Duc, Meuse by Olive Titus, on Flickr

*Château de l'Asnée, Meurthe-et-Moselle (54)*
Château de l'Asnée by Alexandre Prevot, on Flickr

*Château de Hell-Oberkirch, Bas-Rhin (67)*
Château (c. 1846) de Hell-Oberkirch, Obernai (Bas-Rhin, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de l'Ortenberg, Bas-Rhin (67)*
Ruine du château de l'Ortenberg... by monique stenger, on Flickr

*Château du Ht-Koenigsbourg, Haut-Rhin (68)*
2/2 Château du Ht-Koenigsbourg Alsace by Yolande FREY, on Flickr

*Château de Kaysersberg, Haut-Rhin (68)*
20190430 _DSC8234BX1 CHATEAU KAYSERSBERG by Gros Nounours, on Flickr

*Château de Cléron, Doubs (25)*
Château de Cléron 001 by Thierry Deniset, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Roque-Gageac, Dordogne (24)*
Manoir de Tarde - Plus Beaux Village de France - La Roque-Gageac by Richard Poppelaars, on Flickr

*Château d'Auvers, Val-d'Oise (95)*
Château d'Auvers by Didier Massé, on Flickr

*Château de Beynac, Dordogne (24)*
Chateau de Beynac by tim castro de haro, on Flickr

*Château de Cordes, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Le chateau d'Orcival by Fabien Legagneur, on Flickr

*Château de Bressieux, Isère (38)*
Chateau de Bressieux. Isère by alain deroubaix, on Flickr

*Château de Bresson, Isère (38)*
Chateau de Bresson XV-XIV siècle, Isère 15 by voyageursdumonde1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Montaigut, Aveyron (12)*
Le Chateau de Montaigut dans l'Aveyron by ジャン=ルイは, on Flickr

*Château de Carcassonne, Aude (11)*
Carcassonne "Art" by Gary Webb, on Flickr

*Château de Roquefixade, Ariège (09)*
ARIEGE by L09C, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Girons, Ariège (09)*
Saint-Girons (Ariège) by PierreG_09, on Flickr

*Château de Castex, Gers (32)*
château de Castex by sylvain lemaire, on Flickr

*Château de Franqueville à Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
Château de Franqueville by alain charbonnau, on Flickr

*Château de Lourdes, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Château fort de Lourdes by error 4o4 found, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Encore une fois merci beaucoup pour votre* *likes*


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

merci a toi pour tes belles photos !!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de St. Gratien, Somme (80)*
Chateau de St Gratien by JDAMI, on Flickr

*Château de Rochechouart, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Château de Rochechouart (Haute-Vienne) by Feldpost 14, on Flickr

*Château de la Caze, Lozère (48)*
Château de la Caze, gorges du Tarn (Lozère, Languedoc, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr

*Château de Brissac, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château (XIe-XVIIe) de Brissac (49) by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Château de l’Hers, Vaucluse (84)*
Chateau de l’Hers by Groundhopping Merseburg, on Flickr

*Château de Gaillard, Eure (27)*
Chateau Gaillard (8) by Alain Lehot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Montcornet, Ardennes (08)*
P1080207 by Marc VALETTE, on Flickr

*Château d'Etoges, Marne (51)*
lilas en fleur dans le parc du chateau d'Etoges hotel restaurant en champagne proche d'Epernay (near Epernay by Eric Himmesoete, on Flickr

*Château de Tornac, Gard (30)*
château de Tornac et clocher d'Anduze by Jeanne Menjoulet, on Flickr

*Château de Comtal, Vaucluse (84)*
FRANCE - Provence , Vaison La Romaine , Chateau Comtal, 12142/4244 by roba66, on Flickr

*Château de Bizy, Eure (27)*

chateau de Bizy à Vernon (29) by cb de damiette, on Flickr

*Château de l’Islette, Indre-et-Loire (37)*

Château de l'Islette by sebastien scherrer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saint-Mathieu, Haute-Vienne (87)*

Château Rocher, Saint-Mathieu by sixfeetunderlimoges, on Flickr

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Château de Vincennes by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

*Château de Bricquebec-en-Cotentin, Manche (50)*
Bricquebec-en-Cotentin (Manche) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Lignac, Indre (36)*
Lignac (Indre) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Maintenon, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Château de Maintenon by Nicolas Torquet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château des signes, Var (83)*
Chateau des signes (FR) by Chiffa Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Kérouzéré, Finistère (29)*
Château de Kérouzéré by Azraelle29, on Flickr

*Château de Boulogne, Ardèche (07)*
Château de Boulogne (07) by Marie-v Sautel, on Flickr

*Château de Ohlain, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Ohlain (château) 4958 by Marc ROUSSEL, on Flickr

*Château de Βurnand, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château de BURNAND 71 by Defachelle Christian 🌿, on Flickr

*Château de Ainay-le-Vieil, Cher (18)*
Ainay-le-Vieil (Cher). by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Vendeuvre, Calvados (14)*
Château de Vendeuvre by Bérénys, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Roque-Gageac, Dordogne (24)*
Manoir de Tarde - Plus Beaux Village de France - La Roque-Gageac by Richard Poppelaars, on Flickr

*Château d'Auvers, Val-d'Oise (95)*
Château d'Auvers by Didier Massé, on Flickr

*Château de Beynac, Dordogne (24)*
Chateau de Beynac by tim castro de haro, on Flickr

*Château de Cordes, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Le chateau d'Orcival by Fabien Legagneur, on Flickr

*Château de Bressieux, Isère (38)*
Chateau de Bressieux. Isère by alain deroubaix, on Flickr

*Château de Bresson, Isère (38)*
Chateau de Bresson XV-XIV siècle, Isère 15 by voyageursdumonde1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again *merci beaucoup* for your likes


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Roque-Gageac, Dordogne (24)*
Manoir de Tarde - Plus Beaux Village de France - La Roque-Gageac by Richard Poppelaars, on Flickr

*Château d'Auvers, Val-d'Oise (95)*
Château d'Auvers by Didier Massé, on Flickr

*Château de Beynac, Dordogne (24)*
Chateau de Beynac by tim castro de haro, on Flickr

*Château de Cordes, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Le chateau d'Orcival by Fabien Legagneur, on Flickr

*Château de Bressieux, Isère (38)*
Chateau de Bressieux. Isère by alain deroubaix, on Flickr

*Château de Bresson, Isère (38)*
Chateau de Bresson XV-XIV siècle, Isère 15 by voyageursdumonde1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Plessis-Macé, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château du Plessis Macé by binouches, on Flickr

*Château de Belvoir, Doubs (25)*

~~Château de Belvoir~~ by Joëlle, on Flickr

*Château de Puyguilhem, Dordogne (24)*

Château de Puyguilhem by dprezat, on Flickr

*Château de La Bussière, Loiret (45)*

La Bussiere, château. by Michel Debaisieux, on Flickr

*Château de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire (37)*

Château de Villandry by Thierry B, on Flickr

*Château de Menthon-Saint-Bernard, Haute-Savoie (74)*

Château de Menthon-Saint-Bernard ~ #ChâteauDeMenthon-Saint-Bernard #Château #france by Ben Moeller-Gaa, on Flickr

*Château de Champs-sur-Marne, Seine-et-Marne (77)*

Château de Champs-sur-Marne by Sorenza, on Flickr

*Château de Kerguéhennec, Morbihan (56)*

Chateau Kerguéhennec by Philippe RIQUET, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Brousse-le-Château, Aveyron (12)*

Brousse-le Chateau, Aveyron, France by Freek Blokzijl, on Flickr

*Château d'Angers, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Porte Des Champs - Château d'Angers by Thomas Jean LANGLET, on Flickr

*Château de Chandoiseau (Les Trois Moutiers), Vienne (86)*
Le manoir de Chandoiseau by Joël AUBRY, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Florent, Haute-Corse (2B)*
DSCF9389 by Manu @ Lille, on Flickr

*Château d'Ezpuits à Gourdon, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Le château d'Ezpuits à Gourdon Saône et Loire by Defachelle Christian 🌿, on Flickr

*Château de Hardelot, Pas-de-Calais (62)*

Château de Hardelot. by Michel Debaisieux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Château de Vincennes by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

*Château de Bricquebec-en-Cotentin, Manche (50)*
Bricquebec-en-Cotentin (Manche) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Lignac, Indre (36)*
Lignac (Indre) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Maintenon, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Château de Maintenon by Nicolas Torquet, on Flickr

*Château de Salses, Pyrénées-Orientales (66)*

Le Château de Salses by juvhadamar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Etoges, Marne (51)*
lilas en fleur dans le parc du chateau d'Etoges hotel restaurant en champagne proche d'Epernay (near Epernay by Eric Himmesoete, on Flickr

*Château de Portes, Gard (30)*
Château de Portes (XI au XIV) by sudfrance30, on Flickr

*Château de Tornac, Gard (30)*
château de Tornac et clocher d'Anduze by Jeanne Menjoulet, on Flickr

*Château de Lézan, Gard (30)*
Château de Lézan by davidgard30, on Flickr

*Château de Comtal, Vaucluse (84)*
FRANCE - Provence , Vaison La Romaine , Chateau Comtal, 12142/4244 by roba66, on Flickr

*Château de Tallard, Hautes-Alpes (05)*
le chateau de tallard.jpg by michel coiffard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again *merci beaucoup* for your likes


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Mons, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*

Château de Mons by Josine and Harry Frankhuizen, on Flickr

*Château de Radepont, Eure (27)*
Château de Radepont - Eure by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de La Grillère, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Faye-la-Vineuse - Indre-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Foix, Ariège (09)*
JHD_0098.jpg by Jean-Hubert NIKON D5500, on Flickr

*Château de Kaysersberg, Haut-Rhin (68)*

Kaysersberg: the castle (Haut-Rhin, F ) by pierre simonis, on Flickr

*Château de Châteaudun, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Châteaudun (Eure-et-Loir) by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Boulogne, Ardèche (07)*
DSC_3597_-1 Le château de Boulogne by yves62160, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saint Fargeau, Yonne (89)*
Chateau de Saint Fargeau , l'orage est passé by elisabeth pillet, on Flickr

*Château d'Ozonay (Tournus), Saône-et-Loire (71)*
CHÂTEAU D' OZONAY by Michel CIRODDE ex Eddoric71, on Flickr

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Termes, Aude (11)*
Château de Termes by Au Bout De La Route, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
lightroom_1565_ château de chenonceau by JEAN PIERRE BOISTE, on Flickr

*Château de Baulx, Hérault (34)*
Le château de Baulx by Brigitte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château du Champ, Lozère (48)*
La représentation continue 1603 - Souvenir de Lozère — Château du Champ, XIIIè, XVè, XVIIIè, XIXème s., Altier, Gévaudan, France by Afchine Davoudi, on Flickr

*Château d'Arc-en-Barrois, Haute-Marne (52)*
Château d'Arc-en-Barrois by Jean-Pierre LOUPIAS, on Flickr

*Château de Cordès, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Château de Cordès (XVe-XVIIIe), Orcival (63) - [Explore du 2 oct. 2013] by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Château de Radepont, Eure (27)*
Château de Radepont - Eure by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Pierreclos, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château de Pierreclos by Sylvain, on Flickr

*Château de Cheverny, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Cheverny by Alain Ferraro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Pierrefonds, Oise (60)*
Château de pierrefonds by Elísa Daníelsdóttir, on Flickr

*Château des Ducs de Wurtemberg, Doubs (25)*
20200817_085900 Montbéliard_ Château des Ducs de Wurtemberg by Uli Franke, on Flickr

*Château de Suscinio, Morbihan (56)*
chateau de SUSCINIO- Balades en France 29 by GUY PEINTURIER, on Flickr

*Château de Mons, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
63 Arlanc - Château de Mons XII XVII XIX by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de Bressuire, Deux-Sèvres (79)*
Chateau at Bressuire, Deux Sevres, France by Stuart Powell, on Flickr

*Château de Calmont d'Olt, Aveyron (12)*
Château de Calmont d'Olt - Aveyron by Arnaud Villefranque, on Flickr

*Château de Magrin, Tarn (81)*
Château de MAGRIN by TWojtowicz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Mouhée, Vendée (85)*
-- 2 DSC_9110_ by Pat, on Flickr

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Château de Vincennes by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

*Château de Bricquebec-en-Cotentin, Manche (50)*
Bricquebec-en-Cotentin (Manche) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château d'Ozonay, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
CHÂTEAU D' OZONAY by Michel CIRODDE ex Eddoric71, on Flickr

*Château de Cordès, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Château de Cordès (XVe-XVIIIe), Orcival (63) - [Explore du 2 oct. 2013] by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Château de Cheverny, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Cheverny by Alain Ferraro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again *merci beaucoup* for your likes


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château des signes, Var (83)*
Chateau des signes (FR) by Chiffa Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Kérouzéré, Finistère (29)*
Château de Kérouzéré by Azraelle29, on Flickr

*Château de Colombières, Calvados (14)*
251 Château de Colombières by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de Boulogne, Ardèche (07)*
Château de Boulogne (07) by Marie-v Sautel, on Flickr

*Château de Ohlain, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Ohlain (château) 4958 by Marc ROUSSEL, on Flickr

*Château de Champlitte, Haute-Saône (70)*
Château de Champlitte (Haute Saône) by ricohplio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Coubertin, Yvelines (78)*
Château de Coubertin, fin XVIIe siècle, Saint-Rémy-lès-Chevreuse, Yvelines, Île-de-France, France by Laurent Gané, on Flickr

*Château de Βurnand, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château de BURNAND 71 by Defachelle Christian 🌿, on Flickr

*Château du Rieu, Corrèze (19)*
Château (XVe-XVIe s.) du Rieu à St Bonnet les Tours de Merle (Corrèze, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Ainay-le-Vieil, Cher (18)*
Ainay-le-Vieil (Cher). by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Vendeuvre, Calvados (14)*
Château de Vendeuvre by Bérénys, on Flickr

*Château de Montfort, Dordogne (24)*
Remilly-sur-Lozon : le château de Montfort (XVe siècle) by Philippe Guillot, on Flickr


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Château de Vincennes


IMG_20210321_144940 by *Bren*, on Flickr


IMG_20210321_150612 by *Bren*, on Flickr


IMG_20210321_150855 by *Bren*, on Flickr


IMG_20210321_150909 by *Bren*, on Flickr


IMG_20210321_151125 by *Bren*, on Flickr


IMG_20210321_151031 by *Bren*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Oléron, Charente-Maritime (17)*
Chateau d&#x27;Oléron by Henri-Jean Siperius, on Flickr

*Château de Buzay, Charente-Maritime (17)*
Château de Buzay by Jacky, on Flickr

*Château de Niort, Deux-Sèvres (79)*
Château de Niort , Deux-Sèvres , France by dominique FILLION, on Flickr

*Chateau d'Harcourt, Vienne (86)*
Chauvigny, by michel monedero, on Flickr

*Chateau de Dompierre, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Sabine.Massé ChâteauDompierre ©Tourisme Haut Limousin-4 by Tourisme Haut Limousin, on Flickr

*Chateau de Montméry, Haute-Vienne (87)*
╰ Théodore&#x27;s Spring 🌼 by Éric…Mon chemin ⊰♥, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vogüé, Ardèche (07)*
Château de Vogüé by GK Photo, on Flickr

*Château de Noailles, Corrèze (19)*
Noailles (Corrèze) by PierreG_09, on Flickr

*Château-Forteresse de Salses, Pyrénées-Orientales (66)*
Forteresse de Salses by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de Sceaux, Hauts-de-Seine (92)*
DSCF4970 Château de Sceaux (Hauts-de-Seine) by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de La Brède, Gironde (33)*
Château de La Brède by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de Grignols, Gironde (33)*
Château de Grignols (XVe, XVIe, XIXe), Grignols, Landes de Gascogne, Gironde, Aquitaine, France. by Bernard Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Montreuil-Bellay, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château de Montreuil-Bellay by Guillaume Martins, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château De Chenonceau. by FloraandFauna_2, on Flickr

*Château de Montribloud, Ain (01)*
Château de Montribloud by Stéphane Sélo, on Flickr

*Château de Mane, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence (04)*
04 Mane - Ruines château XIV XVI by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château-Fort de Lourdes, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Le Château Fort de Lourdes by Benjamin Radley, on Flickr

*Château de Mauvezin, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Le château de Mauvezin by Artur Tomaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again *merci beaucoup* for your likes


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Arc-en-Barrois, Haute-Marne (52)*
Château d'Arc-en-Barrois by Jean-Pierre LOUPIAS, on Flickr

*Château de Cordès, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Château de Cordès (XVe-XVIIIe), Orcival (63) - [Explore du 2 oct. 2013] by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Château de Pierreclos, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château de Pierreclos by Sylvain, on Flickr

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Lourmarin, Vaucluse (84)*
Village du Lubéron : le château de Lourmarin by jean françois bonachera, on Flickr

*Château de Kerguéhennec, Morbihan (56)*
Château de Kerguéhennec by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

*Château de la Chabotterie, Vendée (85)*
La Chabotterie by  Philippe L Photography , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Amboise, Indre-et-Loire (37)*

Château d'Amboise by Albert Amaron, on Flickr

*Château de Mons, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*

Château de Mons by Josine and Harry Frankhuizen, on Flickr

*Château de Saumur, Maine-et-Loire (49)*

DSC_3476 by janus105, on Flickr

*Château de Radepont, Eure (27)*
Château de Radepont - Eure by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de La Grillère, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Faye-la-Vineuse - Indre-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Vizille, Isère (38)*
Château de Vizille by Wilfrid EON, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Mennechet, Oise (60)*
Château Mennechet by Quentin Douchet, on Flickr

*Château de Dinan, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*
Dinan Ramparts at night by Steve Mantell, on Flickr

*Château de Montrésor, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Montrésor (Indre-et-Loire) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Romefort, Indre (36)*
Ciron (château de Romefort) • 3284 by Marc ROUSSEL, on Flickr

*Château D'Auvers, Val-d'Oise (95)*
Chateau D'Auvers - Auvers Sur Oise by Chris Belsten, on Flickr

*Château de Moncontour, Vienne (86)*
Moncontour (Vienne). by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Roque-Gageac, Dordogne (24)*
Manoir de Tarde - Plus Beaux Village de France - La Roque-Gageac by Richard Poppelaars, on Flickr

*Château d'Auvers, Val-d'Oise (95)*
Château d'Auvers by Didier Massé, on Flickr

*Château de Beynac, Dordogne (24)*
Chateau de Beynac by tim castro de haro, on Flickr

*Château de Cordes, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Le chateau d'Orcival by Fabien Legagneur, on Flickr

*Château de Bressieux, Isère (38)*
Chateau de Bressieux. Isère by alain deroubaix, on Flickr

*Château de Bresson, Isère (38)*
Chateau de Bresson XV-XIV siècle, Isère 15 by voyageursdumonde1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saumur, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château de Saumur (Valle del Loira) by RAMON ARIAS, on Flickr

*Château de Lavardens, Gers (32)*
Château de Lavardens by Miguel_Nd, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Projet, Tarn-et-Garonne (82)*
Saint-Projet [Tarn & Garonne] by BerColly, on Flickr

*Château de Montrésor, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Montrésor by François Tomasi, on Flickr

*Château de Caumale, Landes (40)*
Château de Caumale by eric, on Flickr

*Château de la Chasse, Val-d'Oise (95)*
Château de la Chasse by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again *merci beaucoup* for your likes


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Cany, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Le Château de Cany entouré de ses douves, près de Cany-Barville (Haute-Normandie) (2015-08-25 -30) by Cary Greisch, on Flickr

*Château de Turpault, Morbihan (56)*
Le Château Turpault by Bienvenido Garcia, on Flickr

*Château de Gargilesse, Indre (36)*
C1032499 - Château de Gargilesse by Olivier Courtois, on Flickr

*Château de l'Asnée, Meurthe-et-Moselle (54)*
Château de l'Asnée by Alexandre Prevot, on Flickr

*Château de Hell-Oberkirch, Bas-Rhin (67)*
Château (c. 1846) de Hell-Oberkirch, Obernai (Bas-Rhin, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Cléron, Doubs (25)*
Château de Cléron 001 by Thierry Deniset, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Pierrefonds, Oise (60)*
Château de pierrefonds by Elísa Daníelsdóttir, on Flickr

*Château de Suscinio, Morbihan (56)*
chateau de SUSCINIO- Balades en France 29 by GUY PEINTURIER, on Flickr

*Château de Mons, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
63 Arlanc - Château de Mons XII XVII XIX by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de Domeyrat, Haute-Loire (43)*
_RU_5484 by bruno lienard, on Flickr

*Château de Bressuire, Deux-Sèvres (79)*
Chateau at Bressuire, Deux Sevres, France by Stuart Powell, on Flickr

*Château de Calmont d'Olt, Aveyron (12)*
Château de Calmont d'Olt - Aveyron by Arnaud Villefranque, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de St. Gratien, Somme (80)*
Chateau de St Gratien by JDAMI, on Flickr

*Château de Rochechouart, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Château de Rochechouart (Haute-Vienne) by Feldpost 14, on Flickr

*Château de la Caze, Lozère (48)*
Château de la Caze, gorges du Tarn (Lozère, Languedoc, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr

*Château de Brissac, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château (XIe-XVIIe) de Brissac (49) by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Château de l’Hers, Vaucluse (84)*
Chateau de l’Hers by Groundhopping Merseburg, on Flickr

*Château de Gaillard, Eure (27)*
Chateau Gaillard (8) by Alain Lehot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Olhain, Pas-de-Calais (62)*

Chateau de Olhain - Fresnicourt le Dolmen _ pas de by FREDERIC DRIGUET, on Flickr

*Château de Angles-sur-l'Anglin, Vienne (86)*
Angles-sur-l'Anglin: Le Moulin de Remerle, le Roc aux Sorciers et l'Anglin. by Olivier SIMARD, on Flickr

*Château de Montribloud, Ain (01)*
Château de Montribloud by Stéphane Sélo, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*

2016-11-07_09-54-24 by Florence Fontaine, on Flickr

*Château-Tour de Masse, Aveyron (12)*
12 Espalion - Tour de Masse by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Chateau by Bruscot Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Encore une fois merci beaucoup pour vos likes*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chandoiseau, Vienne (86)*
Le manoir de Chandoiseau by Joël AUBRY, on Flickr

*Château de la Chaize, Rhône (69)*
20081019 Odenas Rhône - Lyon International Sortie en Beaujolais Chateau de La Chaize-13 by anhndee, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Germain-de-Livet, Calvados (14)*
Chateau de St Germain de Livet by Bobinstow2010, on Flickr

*Château de Lourmarin, Vaucluse (84)*
Village du Lubéron : le château de Lourmarin by jean françois bonachera, on Flickr

*Château de Joserand, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
63 Joserand - Château XV XIX by Herve_R 03, on Flickr

*Château de Kerguéhennec, Morbihan (56)*
Château de Kerguéhennec by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Amboise, Indre-et-Loire (37)*

Château d'Amboise by Albert Amaron, on Flickr

*Château de Mons, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*

Château de Mons by Josine and Harry Frankhuizen, on Flickr

*Château de Saumur, Maine-et-Loire (49)*

DSC_3476 by janus105, on Flickr

*Château de Radepont, Eure (27)*
Château de Radepont - Eure by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de La Grillère, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Faye-la-Vineuse - Indre-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Vizille, Isère (38)*
Château de Vizille by Wilfrid EON, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château des ducs de Bar, Meuse (55)*
Château des ducs de Bar abritant le Musée barrois, Bar-le-Duc, Meuse by Olive Titus, on Flickr

*Château de l'Asnée, Meurthe-et-Moselle (54)*
Château de l'Asnée by Alexandre Prevot, on Flickr

*Château de Hell-Oberkirch, Bas-Rhin (67)*
Château (c. 1846) de Hell-Oberkirch, Obernai (Bas-Rhin, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de l'Ortenberg, Bas-Rhin (67)*
Ruine du château de l'Ortenberg... by monique stenger, on Flickr

*Château du Ht-Koenigsbourg, Haut-Rhin (68)*
2/2 Château du Ht-Koenigsbourg Alsace by Yolande FREY, on Flickr

*Château de Cléron, Doubs (25)*
Château de Cléron 001 by Thierry Deniset, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
CHATEAU DE VILLANDRY FRANCE APRIL 2010 by Mini Cooper, on Flickr

*Château de St. Gratien, Somme (80)*
Chateau de St Gratien by JDAMI, on Flickr

*Château de Brécy, Calvados (14)*
Château de Brécy by CyndiieDel, on Flickr

*Château de Rochechouart, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Château de Rochechouart (Haute-Vienne) by Feldpost 14, on Flickr

*Château de la Caze, Lozère (48)*
Château de la Caze, gorges du Tarn (Lozère, Languedoc, France) by pascal routhier, on Flickr

*Château-Fort de Roquetaillade, Gironde (33)*
Chateau fort de Roquetaillade by Lucie Baker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Ancy-le-Franc, Yonne (89)*

Ancy le Franc 1 by Laurent Lenotre, on Flickr[/QUOTE]

*Château de Bizy, Eure (27)*

chateau de Bizy à Vernon (29) by cb de damiette, on Flickr

*Château de Bertichères, Oise (60)*

La Bertichères Chaumont en Vexin 60 by olivier cremer, on Flickr

*Château de l’Islette, Indre-et-Loire (37)*

Château de l'Islette by sebastien scherrer, on Flickr

*Château de Codignat, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Château de Codignat by BerColly, on Flickr

*Château de Val, Cantal (15)*
Château de Val by BerColly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again *merci beaucoup* for your likes


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Puivert, Aude (11)*
IMG_1674 by howiemj, on Flickr

*Château de Noailles, Corrèze (19)*
Noailles (Corrèze) by PierreG_09, on Flickr

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Donjon of the Château de Vincennes by Anton Skrobotov, on Flickr

*Château de Coubertin, Yvelines (78)*
Château de Coubertin, fin XVIIe siècle, Saint-Rémy-lès-Chevreuse, Yvelines, Île-de-France, France by Laurent Gané, on Flickr

*Château de Ainay-le-Vieil, Cher (18)*
Ainay-le-Vieil (Cher). by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Vendeuvre, Calvados (14)*
Château de Vendeuvre by Bérénys, on Flickr

*Château de Montfort, Dordogne (24)*
Remilly-sur-Lozon : le château de Montfort (XVe siècle) by Philippe Guillot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Puivert, Aude (11)*
IMG_1674 by howiemj, on Flickr

*Château de Noailles, Corrèze (19)*
Noailles (Corrèze) by PierreG_09, on Flickr

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Donjon of the Château de Vincennes by Anton Skrobotov, on Flickr

*Château de Coubertin, Yvelines (78)*
Château de Coubertin, fin XVIIe siècle, Saint-Rémy-lès-Chevreuse, Yvelines, Île-de-France, France by Laurent Gané, on Flickr

*Château de Vendeuvre, Calvados (14)*
Château de Vendeuvre by Bérénys, on Flickr

*Château de Montfort, Dordogne (24)*
Remilly-sur-Lozon : le château de Montfort (XVe siècle) by Philippe Guillot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Dieppe, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Dieppe (Seine-Maritime) - Château by Patrick, on Flickr

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Lourmarin, Vaucluse (84)*
Village du Lubéron : le château de Lourmarin by jean françois bonachera, on Flickr

*Château de Joserand, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
63 Joserand - Château XV XIX by Herve_R 03, on Flickr

*Château de Kerguéhennec, Morbihan (56)*
Château de Kerguéhennec by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

*Château de la Chabotterie, Vendée (85)*
La Chabotterie by  Philippe L Photography , on Flickr


----------



## _OSpectador_ (Aug 30, 2020)

*Château de Joux, Doubs, France*


Château de Joux by Stéphane Gavoye, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chandoiseau, Vienne (86)*
Le manoir de Chandoiseau by Joël AUBRY, on Flickr

*Château de la Chaize, Rhône (69)*
20081019 Odenas Rhône - Lyon International Sortie en Beaujolais Chateau de La Chaize-13 by anhndee, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Germain-de-Livet, Calvados (14)*
Chateau de St Germain de Livet by Bobinstow2010, on Flickr

*Château de Lourmarin, Vaucluse (84)*
Village du Lubéron : le château de Lourmarin by jean françois bonachera, on Flickr

*Château de Joserand, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
63 Joserand - Château XV XIX by Herve_R 03, on Flickr

*Château de Kerguéhennec, Morbihan (56)*
Château de Kerguéhennec by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Montribloud, Ain (01)*
Château de Montribloud by Stéphane Sélo, on Flickr

*Château-Tour de Masse, Aveyron (12)*
12 Espalion - Tour de Masse by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Chateau by Bruscot Photography, on Flickr

*Château du Parc de Sceaux, Hauts-de-Seine (92)*
Chateau du Parc de Sceaux by Manuel ADAMI, on Flickr

*Château de Miolans, Savoie (73)*
Château de Miolans by Kevin Palmer, on Flickr

*Château de Créminil, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Estrée-Blanche (château de Créminil) 2251 by Marc ROUSSEL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again *merci beaucoup* for your likes


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Hell-Oberkirch, Bas-Rhin (67)*
Château (c. 1846) de Hell-Oberkirch, Obernai (Bas-Rhin, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château des Ducs de Wurtemberg, Doubs (25)*
20200817_085900 Montbéliard_ Château des Ducs de Wurtemberg by Uli Franke, on Flickr

*Château de Kaysersberg, Haut-Rhin (68)*
20190430 _DSC8234BX1 CHATEAU KAYSERSBERG by Gros Nounours, on Flickr

*Château de Mons, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
63 Arlanc - Château de Mons XII XVII XIX by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de Domeyrat, Haute-Loire (43)*
_RU_5484 by bruno lienard, on Flickr

*Château de Bressuire, Deux-Sèvres (79)*
Chateau at Bressuire, Deux Sevres, France by Stuart Powell, on Flickr

*Château de Calmont d'Olt, Aveyron (12)*
Château de Calmont d'Olt - Aveyron by Arnaud Villefranque, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Amboise, Indre-et-Loire (37)*

Château d'Amboise by Albert Amaron, on Flickr

*Château de Mons, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*

Château de Mons by Josine and Harry Frankhuizen, on Flickr

*Château de Saumur, Maine-et-Loire (49)*

DSC_3476 by janus105, on Flickr

*Château de Radepont, Eure (27)*
Château de Radepont - Eure by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de La Grillère, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Faye-la-Vineuse - Indre-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Vizille, Isère (38)*
Château de Vizille by Wilfrid EON, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Belvoir, Doubs (25)*

~~Château de Belvoir~~ by Joëlle, on Flickr

*Château de Puyguilhem, Dordogne (24)*

Château de Puyguilhem by dprezat, on Flickr

*Château de La Bussière, Loiret (45)*

La Bussiere, château. by Michel Debaisieux, on Flickr

*Château de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire (37)*

Château de Villandry by Thierry B, on Flickr

*Château de Menthon-Saint-Bernard, Haute-Savoie (74)*

Château de Menthon-Saint-Bernard ~ #ChâteauDeMenthon-Saint-Bernard #Château #france by Ben Moeller-Gaa, on Flickr

*Château de Kerguéhennec, Morbihan (56)*

Chateau Kerguéhennec by Philippe RIQUET, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Amboise, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Amboise. by pascal lacour, on Flickr

*Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte, Seine-et-Marne (77)*

Vaux le viconte, Noel 2019, 25 by Patrick RAYMOND, on Flickr

*Château de La Brède, Gironde (33)*
Château de La Brède by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de Baronville, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Chateau de Baronville by Panayotis1, on Flickr

*Château de La Grillère, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Faye-la-Vineuse - Indre-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château du Lude, Sarthe (72)*
Château du Lude by Patricia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chaumont, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Châteaux de Chaumont sur Loire, France by Carlos Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Marçay, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Marçay (F) by Annelise, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Chenonceau, Loire Valley France by Les Butcher, on Flickr

*Château de Trévien, Tarn (81)*
Château de Trévien (XVe-XVIIIe siècles). by serge imbert, on Flickr

*Château de Gros, Hérault (34)*
Gros temps by doume piazzolli, on Flickr

*Château de Pietra-Rossa à Bastia, Haute-Corse (2B)*
BASTIA - HAUTE CORSE - LE CHÂTEAU DE PIETRA ROSSA DANS SON ECRIN DE VERDURE by dakota 49, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again merci beaucoup for your likes


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Ancy-le-Franc, Yonne (89)*

Ancy le Franc 1 by Laurent Lenotre, on Flickr[/QUOTE]

*Château de Bizy, Eure (27)*

chateau de Bizy à Vernon (29) by cb de damiette, on Flickr

*Château de Bertichères, Oise (60)*

La Bertichères Chaumont en Vexin 60 by olivier cremer, on Flickr

*Château de l’Islette, Indre-et-Loire (37)*

Château de l'Islette by sebastien scherrer, on Flickr

*Château de Codignat, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Château de Codignat by BerColly, on Flickr

*Château de Val, Cantal (15)*
Château de Val by BerColly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de La Brède, Gironde (33)*
Château de La Brède by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de Baronville, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Chateau de Baronville by Panayotis1, on Flickr

*Château de La Grillère, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Faye-la-Vineuse - Indre-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Carcassonne, Aude (11)*
Château Comtal de Carcassonne by Bart, on Flickr

*Château de Lapalisse, Allier (03)*
Lapalisse by Jelle Drok, on Flickr

*Château de la Roche, Loire (42)*
Château de la Roche by Dav Id, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Noailles, Corrèze (19)*
Noailles (Corrèze) by PierreG_09, on Flickr

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Lourmarin, Vaucluse (84)*
Village du Lubéron : le château de Lourmarin by jean françois bonachera, on Flickr

*Château de Joserand, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
63 Joserand - Château XV XIX by Herve_R 03, on Flickr

*Château de Kerguéhennec, Morbihan (56)*
Château de Kerguéhennec by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr

*Château de la Chabotterie, Vendée (85)*
La Chabotterie by  Philippe L Photography , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Mouhée, Vendée (85)*
-- 2 DSC_9110_ by Pat, on Flickr

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Château de Vincennes by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

*Château de Bricquebec-en-Cotentin, Manche (50)*
Bricquebec-en-Cotentin (Manche) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château d'Ozonay, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
CHÂTEAU D' OZONAY by Michel CIRODDE ex Eddoric71, on Flickr

*Château de Cordès, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Château de Cordès (XVe-XVIIIe), Orcival (63) - [Explore du 2 oct. 2013] by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Château de Cheverny, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Cheverny by Alain Ferraro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château des signes, Var (83)*
Chateau des signes (FR) by Chiffa Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Kérouzéré, Finistère (29)*
Château de Kérouzéré by Azraelle29, on Flickr

*Château de Colombières, Calvados (14)*
251 Château de Colombières by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de Boulogne, Ardèche (07)*
Château de Boulogne (07) by Marie-v Sautel, on Flickr

*Château de Ohlain, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Ohlain (château) 4958 by Marc ROUSSEL, on Flickr

*Château de Champlitte, Haute-Saône (70)*
Château de Champlitte (Haute Saône) by ricohplio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Blois, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Château de Blois depuis le jardin Augustin Thierry by Thierry Vilmus (Livith Muse Irry), on Flickr

*Château de Chaumont, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Châteaux de Chaumont sur Loire, France by Carlos Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Marçay, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Marçay (F) by Annelise, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Chenonceau, Loire Valley France by Les Butcher, on Flickr

*Château de Trévien, Tarn (81)*
Château de Trévien (XVe-XVIIIe siècles). by serge imbert, on Flickr

*Château de Chantilly, Oise (60)*
Château de Chantilly by Valérie Dupriez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again *merci beaucoup* for your likes


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Angles-sur-l'Anglin, Vienne (86)*
Angles-sur-l'Anglin: Le Moulin de Remerle, le Roc aux Sorciers et l'Anglin. by Olivier SIMARD, on Flickr

*Château de Montribloud, Ain (01)*
Château de Montribloud by Stéphane Sélo, on Flickr

*Château-Tour de Masse, Aveyron (12)*
12 Espalion - Tour de Masse by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Chateau by Bruscot Photography, on Flickr

*Château du Parc de Sceaux, Hauts-de-Seine (92)*
Chateau du Parc de Sceaux by Manuel ADAMI, on Flickr

*Château de Miolans, Savoie (73)*
Château de Miolans by Kevin Palmer, on Flickr

*Château de Créminil, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Estrée-Blanche (château de Créminil) 2251 by Marc ROUSSEL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Montaigut, Aveyron (12)*
Le Chateau de Montaigut dans l'Aveyron by ジャン=ルイは, on Flickr

*Château de Carcassonne, Aude (11)*
Carcassonne "Art" by Gary Webb, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Girons, Ariège (09)*
Saint-Girons (Ariège) by PierreG_09, on Flickr

*Château de Castex, Gers (32)*
château de Castex by sylvain lemaire, on Flickr

*Château de Franqueville à Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
Château de Franqueville by alain charbonnau, on Flickr

*Château de Lourdes, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Château fort de Lourdes by error 4o4 found, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de La Brède, Gironde (33)*
Château de La Brède by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de Baronville, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Chateau de Baronville by Panayotis1, on Flickr

*Château de la Motte Fénelon, Nord (59)*
DSC_4739_ Château de la Motte Fénelon by YVES NEVEJANS, on Flickr

*Château de la Bonde, Essonne (91)*
Château de la Bonde, Milly-la-Forêt, Essonne, France by Christine C, on Flickr

*Château de Villandraut, Gironde (33)*
Sud-Gironde: Château de Villandraut by Ducombs Alain, on Flickr

*Château de Fourcès, Gers (32)*
Gers - Fourcès - Pont sur l'Auzoue by Ducombs Alain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Belvoir, Doubs (25)*

~~Château de Belvoir~~ by Joëlle, on Flickr

*Château de Puyguilhem, Dordogne (24)*

Château de Puyguilhem by dprezat, on Flickr

*Château de La Bussière, Loiret (45)*

La Bussiere, château. by Michel Debaisieux, on Flickr

*Château de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire (37)*

Château de Villandry by Thierry B, on Flickr

*Château de Menthon-Saint-Bernard, Haute-Savoie (74)*

Château de Menthon-Saint-Bernard ~ #ChâteauDeMenthon-Saint-Bernard #Château #france by Ben Moeller-Gaa, on Flickr

*Château de Champs-sur-Marne, Seine-et-Marne (77)*

Château de Champs-sur-Marne by Sorenza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château des signes, Var (83)*
Chateau des signes (FR) by Chiffa Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Kérouzéré, Finistère (29)*
Château de Kérouzéré by Azraelle29, on Flickr

*Château de Colombières, Calvados (14)*
251 Château de Colombières by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de Boulogne, Ardèche (07)*
Château de Boulogne (07) by Marie-v Sautel, on Flickr

*Château de Ohlain, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Ohlain (château) 4958 by Marc ROUSSEL, on Flickr

*Château de Champlitte, Haute-Saône (70)*
Château de Champlitte (Haute Saône) by ricohplio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Mennechet, Oise (60)*
Château Mennechet by Quentin Douchet, on Flickr

*Château de Dinan, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*
Dinan Ramparts at night by Steve Mantell, on Flickr

*Château de Montrésor, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Montrésor (Indre-et-Loire) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Romefort, Indre (36)*
Ciron (château de Romefort) • 3284 by Marc ROUSSEL, on Flickr

*Château D'Auvers, Val-d'Oise (95)*
Chateau D'Auvers - Auvers Sur Oise by Chris Belsten, on Flickr

*Château de Moncontour, Vienne (86)*
Moncontour (Vienne). by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Orbigny, Charente-Maritime (17)*
Château d&#x27;Orbigny by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Chateau d'Harcourt, Vienne (86)*
Chauvigny, by michel monedero, on Flickr

*Chateau de Dompierre, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Sabine.Massé ChâteauDompierre ©Tourisme Haut Limousin-4 by Tourisme Haut Limousin, on Flickr

*Chateau de Montméry, Haute-Vienne (87)*
╰ Théodore&#x27;s Spring 🌼 by Éric…Mon chemin ⊰♥, on Flickr

*Château de Tournoël, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Château de Tournoël | Volvic [France] by Vins 64, on Flickr

*Château de Val, Cantal (15)*
Le château de Val # 2 by Pierre Lapointe, on Flickr

*Château des Marcilly-Talaru, Loire (42)*
CHAMAZEL - LE CHÂTEAU by Michel CIRODDE ex Eddoric71, on Flickr

*Château de Montrond, Loire (42)*
Château de Montrond les Bains by Mickaël Meyret, on Flickr

*Château de Saconay, Rhône (69)*
Pomeys - Le chateau de Saconay by larsen Detdl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Bricquebec-en-Cotentin, Manche (50)*
Bricquebec-en-Cotentin (Manche) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Cordès, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Château de Cordès (XVe-XVIIIe), Orcival (63) - [Explore du 2 oct. 2013] by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Château de Cheverny, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Cheverny by Alain Ferraro, on Flickr

*Château de La Brède, Gironde (33)*
Château de La Brède by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de la Motte Fénelon, Nord (59)*
DSC_4739_ Château de la Motte Fénelon by YVES NEVEJANS, on Flickr

*Château de la Bonde, Essonne (91)*
Château de la Bonde, Milly-la-Forêt, Essonne, France by Christine C, on Flickr

*Château de Villandraut, Gironde (33)*
Sud-Gironde: Château de Villandraut by Ducombs Alain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Montribloud, Ain (01)*
Château de Montribloud by Stéphane Sélo, on Flickr

*Château-Tour de Masse, Aveyron (12)*
12 Espalion - Tour de Masse by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Chateau by Bruscot Photography, on Flickr

*Château du Parc de Sceaux, Hauts-de-Seine (92)*
Chateau du Parc de Sceaux by Manuel ADAMI, on Flickr

*Château de Miolans, Savoie (73)*
Château de Miolans by Kevin Palmer, on Flickr

*Château de Créminil, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Estrée-Blanche (château de Créminil) 2251 by Marc ROUSSEL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Brousse-le-Château, Aveyron (12)*

Brousse-le Chateau, Aveyron, France by Freek Blokzijl, on Flickr

*Château d'Angers, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Porte Des Champs - Château d'Angers by Thomas Jean LANGLET, on Flickr

*Château de Chandoiseau (Les Trois Moutiers), Vienne (86)*
Le manoir de Chandoiseau by Joël AUBRY, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Florent, Haute-Corse (2B)*
DSCF9389 by Manu @ Lille, on Flickr

*Château d'Ezpuits à Gourdon, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Le château d'Ezpuits à Gourdon Saône et Loire by Defachelle Christian 🌿, on Flickr

*Château de Hardelot, Pas-de-Calais (62)*

Château de Hardelot. by Michel Debaisieux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chaumont, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Châteaux de Chaumont sur Loire, France by Carlos Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Marçay, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Marçay (F) by Annelise, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Chenonceau, Loire Valley France by Les Butcher, on Flickr

*Château de Trévien, Tarn (81)*
Château de Trévien (XVe-XVIIIe siècles). by serge imbert, on Flickr

*Château de Gros, Hérault (34)*
Gros temps by doume piazzolli, on Flickr

*Château de Pietra-Rossa à Bastia, Haute-Corse (2B)*
BASTIA - HAUTE CORSE - LE CHÂTEAU DE PIETRA ROSSA DANS SON ECRIN DE VERDURE by dakota 49, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Once again merci beaucoup for your likes*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Château de Vincennes by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

*Château de Bricquebec-en-Cotentin, Manche (50)*
Bricquebec-en-Cotentin (Manche) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Lignac, Indre (36)*
Lignac (Indre) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Maintenon, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Château de Maintenon by Nicolas Torquet, on Flickr

*Château de Salses, Pyrénées-Orientales (66)*

Le Château de Salses by juvhadamar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de La Brède, Gironde (33)*
Château de La Brède by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de Baronville, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Chateau de Baronville by Panayotis1, on Flickr

*Château de La Grillère, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Faye-la-Vineuse - Indre-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Carcassonne, Aude (11)*
Château Comtal de Carcassonne by Bart, on Flickr

*Château de Lapalisse, Allier (03)*
Lapalisse by Jelle Drok, on Flickr

*Château de la Roche, Loire (42)*
Château de la Roche by Dav Id, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
chateau de PAU by christian villevieille, on Flickr

*Château d'Oléron, Charente-Maritime (17)*
Chateau d&#x27;Oléron by Henri-Jean Siperius, on Flickr

*Château de Chatelailllon-Plage, Charente-Maritime (17)*
Chatelaillon plage (27em selection explore flickr 4 fevrier 2018 #465) by thierry llansades, on Flickr

*Château de Niort, Deux-Sèvres (79)*
Château de Niort , Deux-Sèvres , France by dominique FILLION, on Flickr

*Chateau de Dompierre, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Sabine.Massé ChâteauDompierre ©Tourisme Haut Limousin-4 by Tourisme Haut Limousin, on Flickr

*Château de Delphinal, Isère (38)*
Château delphinal by Laurent Moulin Photographie, on Flickr

*Château de Machuraz, Ain (01)*
Artemare - Château de Machuraz by christophe flandrin, on Flickr

*Château de Montveran, Ain (01)*
Château de Montveran by Thomas Pollin, on Flickr

*Château de Vizille, Isère (38)*
Château de Vizille by André DELFOSSE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Belvoir, Doubs (25)*

~~Château de Belvoir~~ by Joëlle, on Flickr

*Château de Puyguilhem, Dordogne (24)*

Château de Puyguilhem by dprezat, on Flickr

*Château de La Bussière, Loiret (45)*

La Bussiere, château. by Michel Debaisieux, on Flickr

*Château de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire (37)*

Château de Villandry by Thierry B, on Flickr

*Château de Menthon-Saint-Bernard, Haute-Savoie (74)*

Château de Menthon-Saint-Bernard ~ #ChâteauDeMenthon-Saint-Bernard #Château #france by Ben Moeller-Gaa, on Flickr

*Château de Kerguéhennec, Morbihan (56)*

Chateau Kerguéhennec by Philippe RIQUET, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de La Brède, Gironde (33)*
Château de La Brède by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de Baronville, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Chateau de Baronville by Panayotis1, on Flickr

*Château de la Motte Fénelon, Nord (59)*
DSC_4739_ Château de la Motte Fénelon by YVES NEVEJANS, on Flickr

*Château de la Bonde, Essonne (91)*
Château de la Bonde, Milly-la-Forêt, Essonne, France by Christine C, on Flickr

*Château de Villandraut, Gironde (33)*
Sud-Gironde: Château de Villandraut by Ducombs Alain, on Flickr

*Château de Fourcès, Gers (32)*
Gers - Fourcès - Pont sur l'Auzoue by Ducombs Alain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Once again merci beaucoup for your likes*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château du Champ, Lozère (48)*
La représentation continue 1603 - Souvenir de Lozère — Château du Champ, XIIIè, XVè, XVIIIè, XIXème s., Altier, Gévaudan, France by Afchine Davoudi, on Flickr

*Château d'Arc-en-Barrois, Haute-Marne (52)*
Château d'Arc-en-Barrois by Jean-Pierre LOUPIAS, on Flickr

*Château de Cordès, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Château de Cordès (XVe-XVIIIe), Orcival (63) - [Explore du 2 oct. 2013] by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Château de Radepont, Eure (27)*
Château de Radepont - Eure by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Pierreclos, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château de Pierreclos by Sylvain, on Flickr

*Château de Cheverny, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Cheverny by Alain Ferraro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Belvoir, Doubs (25)*

~~Château de Belvoir~~ by Joëlle, on Flickr

*Château de Puyguilhem, Dordogne (24)*

Château de Puyguilhem by dprezat, on Flickr

*Château de La Bussière, Loiret (45)*

La Bussiere, château. by Michel Debaisieux, on Flickr

*Château de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire (37)*

Château de Villandry by Thierry B, on Flickr

*Château de Menthon-Saint-Bernard, Haute-Savoie (74)*

Château de Menthon-Saint-Bernard ~ #ChâteauDeMenthon-Saint-Bernard #Château #france by Ben Moeller-Gaa, on Flickr

*Château de Kerguéhennec, Morbihan (56)*

Chateau Kerguéhennec by Philippe RIQUET, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de La Brède, Gironde (33)*
Château de La Brède by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de Baronville, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Chateau de Baronville by Panayotis1, on Flickr

*Château de La Grillère, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Faye-la-Vineuse - Indre-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Carcassonne, Aude (11)*
Château Comtal de Carcassonne by Bart, on Flickr

*Château de Lapalisse, Allier (03)*
Lapalisse by Jelle Drok, on Flickr

*Château de la Roche, Loire (42)*
Château de la Roche by Dav Id, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Mouhée, Vendée (85)*
-- 2 DSC_9110_ by Pat, on Flickr

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Château de Vincennes by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

*Château de Bricquebec-en-Cotentin, Manche (50)*
Bricquebec-en-Cotentin (Manche) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château d'Ozonay, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
CHÂTEAU D' OZONAY by Michel CIRODDE ex Eddoric71, on Flickr

*Château de Cordès, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Château de Cordès (XVe-XVIIIe), Orcival (63) - [Explore du 2 oct. 2013] by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Château de Cheverny, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Cheverny by Alain Ferraro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Amboise, Indre-et-Loire (37)*

Château d'Amboise by Albert Amaron, on Flickr

*Château de Mons, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*

Château de Mons by Josine and Harry Frankhuizen, on Flickr

*Château de Saumur, Maine-et-Loire (49)*

DSC_3476 by janus105, on Flickr

*Château de Radepont, Eure (27)*
Château de Radepont - Eure by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de La Grillère, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Faye-la-Vineuse - Indre-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Vizille, Isère (38)*
Château de Vizille by Wilfrid EON, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Cremat, Alpes-Maritime (06)*
Chateau de Cremat - Nice by CT photographie, on Flickr

*Château de la Villette, Hautes-Alpes (05)*
Le Château de la Villette by Eric Allix Rogers, on Flickr

*Château de Voguë, Ardèche (07)*
Voguë - Château by christophe flandrin, on Flickr

*Château de Gourgade, Tarn (81)*
Chateau de Gourgade by mikebriley, on Flickr

*Château de Buzay, Charente-Maritime (17)*
Château de Buzay by Jacky, on Flickr

*Château de Chatelailllon-Plage, Charente-Maritime (17)*
CHATELAILLON PLAGE by patrick janicek, on Flickr

*Château de Niort, Deux-Sèvres (79)*
Château de Niort , Deux-Sèvres , France by dominique FILLION, on Flickr

*Château de Kerduel, Côtes d'Armor (22)*
Château de Kerduel, Pleumeur-Bodou by Patrick Bessas, on Flickr

*Château de Cruguil, Côtes d'Armor (22)*
chateau de cruguil by Chriis Greek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de La Brède, Gironde (33)*
Château de La Brède by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de Baronville, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Chateau de Baronville by Panayotis1, on Flickr

*Château de la Motte Fénelon, Nord (59)*
DSC_4739_ Château de la Motte Fénelon by YVES NEVEJANS, on Flickr

*Château de la Bonde, Essonne (91)*
Château de la Bonde, Milly-la-Forêt, Essonne, France by Christine C, on Flickr

*Château de Villandraut, Gironde (33)*
Sud-Gironde: Château de Villandraut by Ducombs Alain, on Flickr

*Château de Fourcès, Gers (32)*
Gers - Fourcès - Pont sur l'Auzoue by Ducombs Alain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Mennechet, Oise (60)*
Château Mennechet by Quentin Douchet, on Flickr

*Château de Dinan, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*
Dinan Ramparts at night by Steve Mantell, on Flickr

*Château de Montrésor, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Montrésor (Indre-et-Loire) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Romefort, Indre (36)*
Ciron (château de Romefort) • 3284 by Marc ROUSSEL, on Flickr

*Château D'Auvers, Val-d'Oise (95)*
Chateau D'Auvers - Auvers Sur Oise by Chris Belsten, on Flickr

*Château de Moncontour, Vienne (86)*
Moncontour (Vienne). by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Montméry, Haute-Vienne (87)*
╰ Théodore&#x27;s Spring 🌼 by Éric…Mon chemin ⊰♥, on Flickr

*Château de Tournoël, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Château de Tournoël | Volvic [France] by Vins 64, on Flickr

*Château de Val, Cantal (15)*
Le château de Val # 2 by Pierre Lapointe, on Flickr

*Château des Marcilly-Talaru, Loire (42)*
CHAMAZEL - LE CHÂTEAU by Michel CIRODDE ex Eddoric71, on Flickr

*Château de Montrond, Loire (42)*
Château de Montrond les Bains by Mickaël Meyret, on Flickr

*Château de Saconay, Rhône (69)*
Pomeys - Le chateau de Saconay by larsen Detdl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Amboise, Indre-et-Loire (37)*

Château d'Amboise by Albert Amaron, on Flickr

*Château de Saumur, Maine-et-Loire (49)*

DSC_3476 by janus105, on Flickr

*Château d'Auvers, Val-d'Oise (95)*
Château d'Auvers by Didier Massé, on Flickr

*Château de Beynac, Dordogne (24)*
Chateau de Beynac by tim castro de haro, on Flickr

*Château de Cordes, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Le chateau d'Orcival by Fabien Legagneur, on Flickr

*Château de Bresson, Isère (38)*
Chateau de Bresson XV-XIV siècle, Isère 15 by voyageursdumonde1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again *merci beaucoup* for your likes


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Blois, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Château de Blois depuis le jardin Augustin Thierry by Thierry Vilmus (Livith Muse Irry), on Flickr

*Château de Chaumont, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Châteaux de Chaumont sur Loire, France by Carlos Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Marçay, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Marçay (F) by Annelise, on Flickr

*Château de Trévien, Tarn (81)*
Château de Trévien (XVe-XVIIIe siècles). by serge imbert, on Flickr

*Château de Gros, Hérault (34)*
Gros temps by doume piazzolli, on Flickr

*Château de Pietra-Rossa à Bastia, Haute-Corse (2B)*
BASTIA - HAUTE CORSE - LE CHÂTEAU DE PIETRA ROSSA DANS SON ECRIN DE VERDURE by dakota 49, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Hell-Oberkirch, Bas-Rhin (67)*
Château (c. 1846) de Hell-Oberkirch, Obernai (Bas-Rhin, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château des Ducs de Wurtemberg, Doubs (25)*
20200817_085900 Montbéliard_ Château des Ducs de Wurtemberg by Uli Franke, on Flickr

*Château de Kaysersberg, Haut-Rhin (68)*
20190430 _DSC8234BX1 CHATEAU KAYSERSBERG by Gros Nounours, on Flickr

*Château de Mons, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
63 Arlanc - Château de Mons XII XVII XIX by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de Bressuire, Deux-Sèvres (79)*
Chateau at Bressuire, Deux Sevres, France by Stuart Powell, on Flickr

*Château de Calmont d'Olt, Aveyron (12)*
Château de Calmont d'Olt - Aveyron by Arnaud Villefranque, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Montreuil-Bellay, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château de Montreuil-Bellay by Guillaume Martins, on Flickr

*Château de Mane, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence (04)*
04 Mane - Ruines château XIV XVI by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de Turpault, Morbihan (56)*
Le Château Turpault by Bienvenido Garcia, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Ulrich, Haut-Rhin (68)*
Le château de Saint-Ulrich vu du Girsberg by Florence.V, on Flickr

*Château de Serrigny, Yonne (89)*
Château de Serrigny (Yonne) by godran25, on Flickr

*Château de Fougères, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*

Fougères (Ille-et-Vilaine). by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Blois, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Château de Blois depuis le jardin Augustin Thierry by Thierry Vilmus (Livith Muse Irry), on Flickr

*Château de Chaumont, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Châteaux de Chaumont sur Loire, France by Carlos Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Marçay, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Marçay (F) by Annelise, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Chenonceau, Loire Valley France by Les Butcher, on Flickr

*Château de Trévien, Tarn (81)*
Château de Trévien (XVe-XVIIIe siècles). by serge imbert, on Flickr

*Château de Val, Cantal (15)*
Château de Val (Cantal, France) by Franck Lecocq, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Once again merci beaucoup for your likes*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Amboise, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Amboise by Antonio Vaccarini, on Flickr

*Chateau de Montrichard, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Chateau de Montrichard by Paolo Ramponi, on Flickr

*Château de Valençay, Indre (36)*
Cours du château de Valençay by Frédéric BISSON, on Flickr

*Château d'Arcine, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Château d&#x27;Arcine by William van Dieten, on Flickr

*Château de Chevron, Savoie (73)*
Mercury Château de Chevron by Flou-Net, on Flickr

*Château de Rochechinard, Drôme (26)*
Chateau de Rochechinard - Vercors -2021-02-20- P2322543 by yves Tennevin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Brousse-le-Château, Aveyron (12)*

Brousse-le Chateau, Aveyron, France by Freek Blokzijl, on Flickr

*Château d'Angers, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Porte Des Champs - Château d'Angers by Thomas Jean LANGLET, on Flickr

*Château de Chandoiseau (Les Trois Moutiers), Vienne (86)*
Le manoir de Chandoiseau by Joël AUBRY, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Florent, Haute-Corse (2B)*
DSCF9389 by Manu @ Lille, on Flickr

*Château d'Ezpuits à Gourdon, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Le château d'Ezpuits à Gourdon Saône et Loire by Defachelle Christian 🌿, on Flickr

*Château de Hardelot, Pas-de-Calais (62)*

Château de Hardelot. by Michel Debaisieux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Oléron, Charente-Maritime (17)*
Chateau d&#x27;Oléron by Henri-Jean Siperius, on Flickr

*Château de Chatelailllon-Plage, Charente-Maritime (17)*
Chatelaillon plage (27em selection explore flickr 4 fevrier 2018 #465) by thierry llansades, on Flickr

*Château de Niort, Deux-Sèvres (79)*
Château de Niort , Deux-Sèvres , France by dominique FILLION, on Flickr

*Château de Delphinal, Isère (38)*
Château delphinal by Laurent Moulin Photographie, on Flickr

*Château de Machuraz, Ain (01)*
Artemare - Château de Machuraz by christophe flandrin, on Flickr

*Château de Montveran, Ain (01)*
Château de Montveran by Thomas Pollin, on Flickr

*Château de Vizille, Isère (38)*
Château de Vizille by André DELFOSSE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Esclimont, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Chateau d'Esclimont by Chateaux-Hotels, on Flickr

*Château de Gargilesse, Indre (36)*
C1032499 - Château de Gargilesse by Olivier Courtois, on Flickr

*Château de Dieppe, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Dieppe (Seine-Maritime) - Entrée du château-musée by Patrick, on Flickr

*Château d'Ussé, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
IMG_6319-HDR-HDR by xsalto, on Flickr

*Château de Clermont, Loire-Atlantique (44)*
Château de Clermont by Jacques, on Flickr

*Château de Brézé, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
IMG_0732.jpg by mivoi45, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château du Champ, Lozère (48)*
La représentation continue 1603 - Souvenir de Lozère — Château du Champ, XIIIè, XVè, XVIIIè, XIXème s., Altier, Gévaudan, France by Afchine Davoudi, on Flickr

*Château d'Arc-en-Barrois, Haute-Marne (52)*
Château d'Arc-en-Barrois by Jean-Pierre LOUPIAS, on Flickr

*Château de Cordès, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Château de Cordès (XVe-XVIIIe), Orcival (63) - [Explore du 2 oct. 2013] by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Château de Radepont, Eure (27)*
Château de Radepont - Eure by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Pierreclos, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château de Pierreclos by Sylvain, on Flickr

*Château de Cheverny, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Cheverny by Alain Ferraro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Once again merci beaucoup for your likes*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Montreuil-Bellay, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château de Montreuil-Bellay by Guillaume Martins, on Flickr

*Château de Mane, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence (04)*
04 Mane - Ruines château XIV XVI by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de Turpault, Morbihan (56)*
Le Château Turpault by Bienvenido Garcia, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Ulrich, Haut-Rhin (68)*
Le château de Saint-Ulrich vu du Girsberg by Florence.V, on Flickr

*Château de Serrigny, Yonne (89)*
Château de Serrigny (Yonne) by godran25, on Flickr

*Château de Fougères, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*

Fougères (Ille-et-Vilaine). by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château du Plessis-Bourré, Maine-et-Loire (49)*

Château du Plessis Bourré by Maryse Cerny, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saint-Projet, Tarn-et-Garonne (82)*

82 St-Projet - Château by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de la Chabotterie, Vendée (85)*
La Chabotterie by  Philippe L Photography , on Flickr

*Château de Puivert, Aude (11)*
IMG_1674 by howiemj, on Flickr

*Château de Noailles, Corrèze (19)*
Noailles (Corrèze) by PierreG_09, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Chenonceau (Indre-et-Loire) by Mathieu FRANCOIS DU BERTRAND, on Flickr

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Donjon of the Château de Vincennes by Anton Skrobotov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Coubertin, Yvelines (78)*
Château de Coubertin, fin XVIIe siècle, Saint-Rémy-lès-Chevreuse, Yvelines, Île-de-France, France by Laurent Gané, on Flickr

*Château de Βurnand, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château de BURNAND 71 by Defachelle Christian 🌿, on Flickr

*Château du Rieu, Corrèze (19)*
Château (XVe-XVIe s.) du Rieu à St Bonnet les Tours de Merle (Corrèze, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Ainay-le-Vieil, Cher (18)*
Ainay-le-Vieil (Cher). by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Vendeuvre, Calvados (14)*
Château de Vendeuvre by Bérénys, on Flickr

*Château de Montfort, Dordogne (24)*
Remilly-sur-Lozon : le château de Montfort (XVe siècle) by Philippe Guillot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Château de Vincennes by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

*Château de Bricquebec-en-Cotentin, Manche (50)*
Bricquebec-en-Cotentin (Manche) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Carrouges, Orne (61)*
Château de Carrouges by Pulex, on Flickr

*Château d'Ozonay, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
CHÂTEAU D' OZONAY by Michel CIRODDE ex Eddoric71, on Flickr

*Château de Cordès, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Château de Cordès (XVe-XVIIIe), Orcival (63) - [Explore du 2 oct. 2013] by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Château de Cheverny, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Cheverny by Alain Ferraro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Montreuil-Bellay, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château de Montreuil-Bellay by Guillaume Martins, on Flickr

*Château de Mane, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence (04)*
04 Mane - Ruines château XIV XVI by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de Turpault, Morbihan (56)*
Le Château Turpault by Bienvenido Garcia, on Flickr

*Château de Serrigny, Yonne (89)*
Château de Serrigny (Yonne) by godran25, on Flickr

*Château de Fougères, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*

Fougères (Ille-et-Vilaine). by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château du Plessis-Bourré, Maine-et-Loire (49)*

Château du Plessis Bourré by Maryse Cerny, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again *merci beaucoup* for your likes


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vitré, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
Façade Est du château de Vitré by LMphoto23, on Flickr

*Château de Laval, Mayenne (53)*
Laval by catherine ¨MOSINIAK-PAILLIER, on Flickr

*Château de St-Benin-d'Azy, Nièvre (58)*
58 St-Benin-d&#x27;Azy - Valotte Manoir XV by Herve_R 03, on Flickr

*Château de Sully, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château de Sully by Christian Sarbach, on Flickr

*Château des Ducks de Savoie à Chambery, Savoie (73)*
Castle of the Dukes of Savoy (Château des Ducs de Savoie) by chowchilla, on Flickr

*Château de Rochechinard, Drôme (26)*
Chateau de Rochechinard - Vercors -2021-02-20- P2322543 by yves Tennevin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château des ducs de Bar, Meuse (55)*
Château des ducs de Bar abritant le Musée barrois, Bar-le-Duc, Meuse by Olive Titus, on Flickr

*Château de Montaigu, Meurthe-et-Moselle (54)*
Le chateau de Montaigu près de Nancy by michel rieffly, on Flickr

*Château de Hell-Oberkirch, Bas-Rhin (67)*
Château (c. 1846) de Hell-Oberkirch, Obernai (Bas-Rhin, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château du Ht-Koenigsbourg, Haut-Rhin (68)*
2/2 Château du Ht-Koenigsbourg Alsace by Yolande FREY, on Flickr

*Château de Chalosset, Rhône (69)*
Château de Chalosset by Chriis Greek, on Flickr

*Château de Chamousset, Rhône (69)*
château de chamousset SEP 2014 006 by Jean Philippe Ballet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saint Fargeau, Yonne (89)*
Chateau de Saint Fargeau , l'orage est passé by elisabeth pillet, on Flickr

*Château d'Ozonay (Tournus), Saône-et-Loire (71)*
CHÂTEAU D' OZONAY by Michel CIRODDE ex Eddoric71, on Flickr

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Termes, Aude (11)*
Château de Termes by Au Bout De La Route, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
lightroom_1565_ château de chenonceau by JEAN PIERRE BOISTE, on Flickr

*Château de Baulx, Hérault (34)*
Le château de Baulx by Brigitte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château des ducs de Bar, Meuse (55)*
Château des ducs de Bar abritant le Musée barrois, Bar-le-Duc, Meuse by Olive Titus, on Flickr

*Château de Montaigu, Meurthe-et-Moselle (54)*
Le chateau de Montaigu près de Nancy by michel rieffly, on Flickr

*Château de Hell-Oberkirch, Bas-Rhin (67)*
Château (c. 1846) de Hell-Oberkirch, Obernai (Bas-Rhin, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château du Ht-Koenigsbourg, Haut-Rhin (68)*
2/2 Château du Ht-Koenigsbourg Alsace by Yolande FREY, on Flickr

*Château de Chalosset, Rhône (69)*
Château de Chalosset by Chriis Greek, on Flickr

*Château de Chamousset, Rhône (69)*
château de chamousset SEP 2014 006 by Jean Philippe Ballet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Château de Vincennes by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

*Château de Bricquebec-en-Cotentin, Manche (50)*
Bricquebec-en-Cotentin (Manche) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Carrouges, Orne (61)*
Château de Carrouges by Pulex, on Flickr

*Château d'Ozonay, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
CHÂTEAU D' OZONAY by Michel CIRODDE ex Eddoric71, on Flickr

*Château de Cordès, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Château de Cordès (XVe-XVIIIe), Orcival (63) - [Explore du 2 oct. 2013] by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Château de Cheverny, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Cheverny by Alain Ferraro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Once again merci beaucoup for your likes*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Redon, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
Chateau de Redon by Tourisme MORBIHAN, on Flickr

*Château de St-Benin-d'Azy, Nièvre (58)*
58 St-Benin-d&#x27;Azy - Valotte Manoir XV by Herve_R 03, on Flickr

*Château de la Verrerie, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château de la Verrerie Le Creusot by alain fiault, on Flickr

*Château-Tour des Comtes de Genève, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Tour des Comtes de Genève @ Parc du Château de l’Echelle @ Cité Médiévale @ La Roche-sur-Foron by Guilhem Vellut, on Flickr

*Château des Rubins, Haute-Savoie (74)*
sallanches by Fiona Dodsworth, on Flickr

*Château-Fort de la Platte, Haute-Savoie (74)*
ALP053 - Fort de la Platte by Robert DALAUDIERE, on Flickr

*Château de Saumane-de-Vaucluse, Vaucluse (84)*
Chateau de Saumane by Phil_Heck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Brousse-le-Château, Aveyron (12)*

Brousse-le Chateau, Aveyron, France by Freek Blokzijl, on Flickr

*Château d'Angers, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Porte Des Champs - Château d'Angers by Thomas Jean LANGLET, on Flickr

*Château de Chandoiseau (Les Trois Moutiers), Vienne (86)*
Le manoir de Chandoiseau by Joël AUBRY, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Florent, Haute-Corse (2B)*
DSCF9389 by Manu @ Lille, on Flickr

*Château d'Ezpuits à Gourdon, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Le château d'Ezpuits à Gourdon Saône et Loire by Defachelle Christian 🌿, on Flickr

*Château de Hardelot, Pas-de-Calais (62)*

Château de Hardelot. by Michel Debaisieux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Château de Vincennes by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

*Château de Bricquebec-en-Cotentin, Manche (50)*
Bricquebec-en-Cotentin (Manche) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Lignac, Indre (36)*
Lignac (Indre) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Maintenon, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Château de Maintenon by Nicolas Torquet, on Flickr

*Château de Salses, Pyrénées-Orientales (66)*

Le Château de Salses by juvhadamar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Hell-Oberkirch, Bas-Rhin (67)*
Château (c. 1846) de Hell-Oberkirch, Obernai (Bas-Rhin, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Pierrefonds, Oise (60)*
Château de pierrefonds by Elísa Daníelsdóttir, on Flickr

*Château de l'Ortenberg, Bas-Rhin (67)*
Ruine du château de l'Ortenberg... by monique stenger, on Flickr

*Château des Ducs de Wurtemberg, Doubs*
20200817_085900 Montbéliard_ Château des Ducs de Wurtemberg by Uli Franke, on Flickr

*Château de Suscinio, Morbihan*
chateau de SUSCINIO- Balades en France 29 by GUY PEINTURIER, on Flickr

*Château de Kaysersberg, Haut-Rhin (68)*
20190430 _DSC8234BX1 CHATEAU KAYSERSBERG by Gros Nounours, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Mennechet, Oise (60)*
Château Mennechet by Quentin Douchet, on Flickr

*Château de Dinan, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*
Dinan Ramparts at night by Steve Mantell, on Flickr

*Château de Montrésor, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Montrésor (Indre-et-Loire) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Romefort, Indre (36)*
Ciron (château de Romefort) • 3284 by Marc ROUSSEL, on Flickr

*Château D'Auvers, Val-d'Oise (95)*
Chateau D'Auvers - Auvers Sur Oise by Chris Belsten, on Flickr

*Château de Moncontour, Vienne (86)*
Moncontour (Vienne). by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again *merci beaucoup* for your likes


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Montreuil-Bellay, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château de Montreuil-Bellay by Guillaume Martins, on Flickr

*Château de Mane, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence (04)*
04 Mane - Ruines château XIV XVI by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de Mauvezin, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Le château de Mauvezin by Artur Tomaz, on Flickr

*Château de La Brède, Gironde (33)*
Château de La Brède by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de la Motte Fénelon, Nord (59)*
DSC_4739_ Château de la Motte Fénelon by YVES NEVEJANS, on Flickr

*Château de Fourcès, Gers (32)*
Gers - Fourcès - Pont sur l'Auzoue by Ducombs Alain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Amboise, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Amboise. by pascal lacour, on Flickr

*Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte, Seine-et-Marne (77)*

Vaux le viconte, Noel 2019, 25 by Patrick RAYMOND, on Flickr

*Château de La Brède, Gironde (33)*
Château de La Brède by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de Baronville, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Chateau de Baronville by Panayotis1, on Flickr

*Château de La Grillère, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Faye-la-Vineuse - Indre-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château du Lude, Sarthe (72)*
Château du Lude by Patricia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Niort, Deux-Sèvres (79)*
Château de Niort , Deux-Sèvres , France by dominique FILLION, on Flickr

*Chateau d'Harcourt, Vienne (86)*
Chauvigny, by michel monedero, on Flickr

*Chateau de Dompierre, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Sabine.Massé ChâteauDompierre ©Tourisme Haut Limousin-4 by Tourisme Haut Limousin, on Flickr

*Chateau de Plantadis, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Chateau de Plantadis by Yves Le Corre, on Flickr

*Château de Tournoël, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Château de Tournoël | Volvic [France] by Vins 64, on Flickr

*Château de Cordès, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Cordès by Frédéric Pagès, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Montcornet, Ardennes (08)*
P1080207 by Marc VALETTE, on Flickr

*Château d'Etoges, Marne (51)*
lilas en fleur dans le parc du chateau d'Etoges hotel restaurant en champagne proche d'Epernay (near Epernay by Eric Himmesoete, on Flickr

*Château de Portes, Gard (30)*
Château de Portes (XI au XIV) by sudfrance30, on Flickr

*Château de Tornac, Gard (30)*
château de Tornac et clocher d'Anduze by Jeanne Menjoulet, on Flickr

*Château de Comtal, Vaucluse (84)*
FRANCE - Provence , Vaison La Romaine , Chateau Comtal, 12142/4244 by roba66, on Flickr

*Château de Tallard, Hautes-Alpes (05)*
le chateau de tallard.jpg by michel coiffard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Brousse-le-Château, Aveyron (12)*

Brousse-le Chateau, Aveyron, France by Freek Blokzijl, on Flickr

*Château d'Angers, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Porte Des Champs - Château d'Angers by Thomas Jean LANGLET, on Flickr

*Château de Chandoiseau (Les Trois Moutiers), Vienne (86)*
Le manoir de Chandoiseau by Joël AUBRY, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Florent, Haute-Corse (2B)*
DSCF9389 by Manu @ Lille, on Flickr

*Château d'Ezpuits à Gourdon, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Le château d'Ezpuits à Gourdon Saône et Loire by Defachelle Christian 🌿, on Flickr

*Château de Hardelot, Pas-de-Calais (62)*

Château de Hardelot. by Michel Debaisieux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Once again merci beaucoup for your likes*


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

Château d'Ô









By Eric on Flickr









By Bernard Blanc on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Once again merci beaucoup for your likes*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Château de Vincennes by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

*Château de Bricquebec-en-Cotentin, Manche (50)*
Bricquebec-en-Cotentin (Manche) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Lignac, Indre (36)*
Lignac (Indre) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Maintenon, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Château de Maintenon by Nicolas Torquet, on Flickr

*Château de Salses, Pyrénées-Orientales (66)*

Le Château de Salses by juvhadamar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Amboise, Indre-et-Loire (37)*

Château d'Amboise by Albert Amaron, on Flickr

*Château de Mons, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*

Château de Mons by Josine and Harry Frankhuizen, on Flickr

*Château de Saumur, Maine-et-Loire (49)*

DSC_3476 by janus105, on Flickr

*Château de Radepont, Eure (27)*
Château de Radepont - Eure by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de La Grillère, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Faye-la-Vineuse - Indre-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Foix, Ariège (09)*
JHD_0098.jpg by Jean-Hubert NIKON D5500, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

BTW if you have photos of Châteaux from France, you may post them


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vitré, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
Façade Est du château de Vitré by LMphoto23, on Flickr

*Château de Laval, Mayenne (53)*
Laval by catherine ¨MOSINIAK-PAILLIER, on Flickr

*Château de St-Benin-d'Azy, Nièvre (58)*
58 St-Benin-d&#x27;Azy - Valotte Manoir XV by Herve_R 03, on Flickr

*Château de Sully, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château de Sully by Christian Sarbach, on Flickr

*Château des Ducks de Savoie à Chambery, Savoie (73)*
Castle of the Dukes of Savoy (Château des Ducs de Savoie) by chowchilla, on Flickr

*Château de Rochechinard, Drôme (26)*
Chateau de Rochechinard - Vercors -2021-02-20- P2322543 by yves Tennevin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saint-Projet, Tarn-et-Garonne (82)*

82 St-Projet - Château by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de la Chabotterie, Vendée (85)*
La Chabotterie by  Philippe L Photography , on Flickr

*Château de Puivert, Aude (11)*
IMG_1674 by howiemj, on Flickr

*Château de Noailles, Corrèze (19)*
Noailles (Corrèze) by PierreG_09, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Chenonceau (Indre-et-Loire) by Mathieu FRANCOIS DU BERTRAND, on Flickr

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Donjon of the Château de Vincennes by Anton Skrobotov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Montreuil-Bellay, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château de Montreuil-Bellay by Guillaume Martins, on Flickr

*Château de Mane, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence (04)*
04 Mane - Ruines château XIV XVI by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de Mauvezin, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Le château de Mauvezin by Artur Tomaz, on Flickr

*Château de La Brède, Gironde (33)*
Château de La Brède by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de la Motte Fénelon, Nord (59)*
DSC_4739_ Château de la Motte Fénelon by YVES NEVEJANS, on Flickr

*Château de Fourcès, Gers (32)*
Gers - Fourcès - Pont sur l'Auzoue by Ducombs Alain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Once again merci beaucoup for your likes*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Mennechet, Oise (60)*
Château Mennechet by Quentin Douchet, on Flickr

*Château de Dinan, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*
Dinan Ramparts at night by Steve Mantell, on Flickr

*Château de Montrésor, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Montrésor (Indre-et-Loire) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Romefort, Indre (36)*
Ciron (château de Romefort) • 3284 by Marc ROUSSEL, on Flickr

*Château D'Auvers, Val-d'Oise (95)*
Chateau D'Auvers - Auvers Sur Oise by Chris Belsten, on Flickr

*Château de Moncontour, Vienne (86)*
Moncontour (Vienne). by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Château de Vincennes by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

*Château de Bricquebec-en-Cotentin, Manche (50)*
Bricquebec-en-Cotentin (Manche) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Lignac, Indre (36)*
Lignac (Indre) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Maintenon, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Château de Maintenon by Nicolas Torquet, on Flickr

*Château de Salses, Pyrénées-Orientales (66)*

Le Château de Salses by juvhadamar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Fougères, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
Château de Fougères by Guy Fogwill, on Flickr

*Château de Ray-sur-Saône, Haute-Saône (70)*
Château de Ray-sur-Saône by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Costaérès, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*
Château de Costaérès by Michel Craipeau, on Flickr

*Château de Josselin, Morbihan (56)*
Château de Josselin by tomasc75, on Flickr

*Château de Crissay-sur-Manse, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Crissay-sur-Manse (Indre-et-Loire). by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte, Seine-et-Marne (77)*
Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte by hummelissa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Montribloud, Ain (01)*
Château de Montribloud by Stéphane Sélo, on Flickr

*Château-Tour de Masse, Aveyron (12)*
12 Espalion - Tour de Masse by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Chateau by Bruscot Photography, on Flickr

*Château du Parc de Sceaux, Hauts-de-Seine (92)*
Chateau du Parc de Sceaux by Manuel ADAMI, on Flickr

*Château de Miolans, Savoie (73)*
Château de Miolans by Kevin Palmer, on Flickr

*Château de Créminil, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Estrée-Blanche (château de Créminil) 2251 by Marc ROUSSEL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Once again merci beaucoup for your likes*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de La Brède, Gironde (33)*
Château de La Brède by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de Baronville, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Chateau de Baronville by Panayotis1, on Flickr

*Château de la Motte Fénelon, Nord (59)*
DSC_4739_ Château de la Motte Fénelon by YVES NEVEJANS, on Flickr

*Château de la Bonde, Essonne (91)*
Château de la Bonde, Milly-la-Forêt, Essonne, France by Christine C, on Flickr

*Château de Villandraut, Gironde (33)*
Sud-Gironde: Château de Villandraut by Ducombs Alain, on Flickr

*Château de Fourcès, Gers (32)*
Gers - Fourcès - Pont sur l'Auzoue by Ducombs Alain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Belvoir, Doubs (25)*

~~Château de Belvoir~~ by Joëlle, on Flickr

*Château de Puyguilhem, Dordogne (24)*

Château de Puyguilhem by dprezat, on Flickr

*Château de La Bussière, Loiret (45)*

La Bussiere, château. by Michel Debaisieux, on Flickr

*Château de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire (37)*

Château de Villandry by Thierry B, on Flickr

*Château de Menthon-Saint-Bernard, Haute-Savoie (74)*

Château de Menthon-Saint-Bernard ~ #ChâteauDeMenthon-Saint-Bernard #Château #france by Ben Moeller-Gaa, on Flickr

*Château de Kerguéhennec, Morbihan (56)*

Chateau Kerguéhennec by Philippe RIQUET, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Montreuil-Bellay, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château de Montreuil-Bellay by Guillaume Martins, on Flickr

*Château de Mane, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence (04)*
04 Mane - Ruines château XIV XVI by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de Turpault, Morbihan (56)*
Le Château Turpault by Bienvenido Garcia, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Ulrich, Haut-Rhin (68)*
Le château de Saint-Ulrich vu du Girsberg by Florence.V, on Flickr

*Château de Serrigny, Yonne (89)*
Château de Serrigny (Yonne) by godran25, on Flickr

*Château de Fougères, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*

Fougères (Ille-et-Vilaine). by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Hell-Oberkirch, Bas-Rhin (67)*
Château (c. 1846) de Hell-Oberkirch, Obernai (Bas-Rhin, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Pierrefonds, Oise (60)*
Château de pierrefonds by Elísa Daníelsdóttir, on Flickr

*Château de l'Ortenberg, Bas-Rhin (67)*
Ruine du château de l'Ortenberg... by monique stenger, on Flickr

*Château des Ducs de Wurtemberg, Doubs*
20200817_085900 Montbéliard_ Château des Ducs de Wurtemberg by Uli Franke, on Flickr

*Château de Suscinio, Morbihan*
chateau de SUSCINIO- Balades en France 29 by GUY PEINTURIER, on Flickr

*Château de Kaysersberg, Haut-Rhin (68)*
20190430 _DSC8234BX1 CHATEAU KAYSERSBERG by Gros Nounours, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Château de Vincennes by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

*Château de Bricquebec-en-Cotentin, Manche (50)*
Bricquebec-en-Cotentin (Manche) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Lignac, Indre (36)*
Lignac (Indre) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Maintenon, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Château de Maintenon by Nicolas Torquet, on Flickr

*Château de Salses, Pyrénées-Orientales (66)*

Le Château de Salses by juvhadamar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Once again merci beaucoup for your likes*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Brousse-le-Château, Aveyron (12)*

Brousse-le Chateau, Aveyron, France by Freek Blokzijl, on Flickr

*Château d'Angers, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Porte Des Champs - Château d'Angers by Thomas Jean LANGLET, on Flickr

*Château de Chandoiseau (Les Trois Moutiers), Vienne (86)*
Le manoir de Chandoiseau by Joël AUBRY, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Florent, Haute-Corse (2B)*
DSCF9389 by Manu @ Lille, on Flickr

*Château d'Ezpuits à Gourdon, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Le château d'Ezpuits à Gourdon Saône et Loire by Defachelle Christian 🌿, on Flickr

*Château de Hardelot, Pas-de-Calais (62)*

Château de Hardelot. by Michel Debaisieux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Pierrefonds, Oise (60)*
Château de pierrefonds by Elísa Daníelsdóttir, on Flickr

*Château de Suscinio, Morbihan (56)*
chateau de SUSCINIO- Balades en France 29 by GUY PEINTURIER, on Flickr

*Château de Mons, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
63 Arlanc - Château de Mons XII XVII XIX by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de Domeyrat, Haute-Loire (43)*
_RU_5484 by bruno lienard, on Flickr

*Château de Bressuire, Deux-Sèvres (79)*
Chateau at Bressuire, Deux Sevres, France by Stuart Powell, on Flickr

*Château de Calmont d'Olt, Aveyron (12)*
Château de Calmont d'Olt - Aveyron by Arnaud Villefranque, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau de Montméry, Haute-Vienne (87)*
╰ Théodore&#x27;s Spring 🌼 by Éric…Mon chemin ⊰♥, on Flickr

*Château de Tournoël, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Château de Tournoël | Volvic [France] by Vins 64, on Flickr

*Château de Val, Cantal (15)*
Le château de Val # 2 by Pierre Lapointe, on Flickr

*Château des Marcilly-Talaru, Loire (42)*
CHAMAZEL - LE CHÂTEAU by Michel CIRODDE ex Eddoric71, on Flickr

*Château de Montrond, Loire (42)*
Château de Montrond les Bains by Mickaël Meyret, on Flickr

*Château de Saconay, Rhône (69)*
Pomeys - Le chateau de Saconay by larsen Detdl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vitré, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
Façade Est du château de Vitré by LMphoto23, on Flickr

*Château de Laval, Mayenne (53)*
Laval by catherine ¨MOSINIAK-PAILLIER, on Flickr

*Château de St-Benin-d'Azy, Nièvre (58)*
58 St-Benin-d&#x27;Azy - Valotte Manoir XV by Herve_R 03, on Flickr

*Château de Sully, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château de Sully by Christian Sarbach, on Flickr

*Château des Ducks de Savoie à Chambery, Savoie (73)*
Castle of the Dukes of Savoy (Château des Ducs de Savoie) by chowchilla, on Flickr

*Château de Rochechinard, Drôme (26)*
Chateau de Rochechinard - Vercors -2021-02-20- P2322543 by yves Tennevin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Oléron, Charente-Maritime (17)*
Chateau d&#x27;Oléron by Henri-Jean Siperius, on Flickr

*Château de Chatelailllon-Plage, Charente-Maritime (17)*
Chatelaillon plage (27em selection explore flickr 4 fevrier 2018 #465) by thierry llansades, on Flickr

*Château de Niort, Deux-Sèvres (79)*
Château de Niort , Deux-Sèvres , France by dominique FILLION, on Flickr

*Château de Machuraz, Ain (01)*
Artemare - Château de Machuraz by christophe flandrin, on Flickr

*Château de Montveran, Ain (01)*
Château de Montveran by Thomas Pollin, on Flickr

*Château de Vizille, Isère (38)*
Château de Vizille by André DELFOSSE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again *merci beaucoup* for your likes


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Montméry, Haute-Vienne (87)*
╰ Théodore&#x27;s Spring 🌼 by Éric…Mon chemin ⊰♥, on Flickr

*Château de Tournoël, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Château de Tournoël | Volvic [France] by Vins 64, on Flickr

*Château de Val, Cantal (15)*
Le château de Val # 2 by Pierre Lapointe, on Flickr

*Château des Marcilly-Talaru, Loire (42)*
CHAMAZEL - LE CHÂTEAU by Michel CIRODDE ex Eddoric71, on Flickr

*Château de Montrond, Loire (42)*
Château de Montrond les Bains by Mickaël Meyret, on Flickr

*Château de Saconay, Rhône (69)*
Pomeys - Le chateau de Saconay by larsen Detdl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
Château de PAU (heure bleue) by Jacques BARBARY, on Flickr

*Chateau de Plantadis, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Chateau de Plantadis by Yves Le Corre, on Flickr

*Château de Tournoël, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Château de Tournoël | Volvic [France] by Vins 64, on Flickr

*Château de Val, Cantal (15)*
Le château de Val # 2 by Pierre Lapointe, on Flickr

*Château des Marcilly-Talaru, Loire (42)*
CHAMAZEL - LE CHÂTEAU by Michel CIRODDE ex Eddoric71, on Flickr

*Château de Saconay, Rhône (69)*
Pomeys - Le Château de Saconay (2011 05 21) by filoer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saint Fargeau, Yonne (89)*
Chateau de Saint Fargeau , l'orage est passé by elisabeth pillet, on Flickr

*Château d'Ozonay (Tournus), Saône-et-Loire (71)*
CHÂTEAU D' OZONAY by Michel CIRODDE ex Eddoric71, on Flickr

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Termes, Aude (11)*
Château de Termes by Au Bout De La Route, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
lightroom_1565_ château de chenonceau by JEAN PIERRE BOISTE, on Flickr

*Château de Baulx, Hérault (34)*
Le château de Baulx by Brigitte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Montreuil-Bellay, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château de Montreuil-Bellay by Guillaume Martins, on Flickr

*Château de Mane, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence (04)*
04 Mane - Ruines château XIV XVI by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de Turpault, Morbihan (56)*
Le Château Turpault by Bienvenido Garcia, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Ulrich, Haut-Rhin (68)*
Le château de Saint-Ulrich vu du Girsberg by Florence.V, on Flickr

*Château de Serrigny, Yonne (89)*
Château de Serrigny (Yonne) by godran25, on Flickr

*Château de Fougères, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*

Fougères (Ille-et-Vilaine). by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again *merci beaucoup* for your likes


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Montreuil-Bellay, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château de Montreuil-Bellay by Guillaume Martins, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château De Chenonceau. by FloraandFauna_2, on Flickr

*Château de Montribloud, Ain (01)*
Château de Montribloud by Stéphane Sélo, on Flickr

*Château de Mane, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence (04)*
04 Mane - Ruines château XIV XVI by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château-Fort de Lourdes, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Le Château Fort de Lourdes by Benjamin Radley, on Flickr

*Château de Mauvezin, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Le château de Mauvezin by Artur Tomaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château des ducs de Bar, Meuse (55)*
Château des ducs de Bar abritant le Musée barrois, Bar-le-Duc, Meuse by Olive Titus, on Flickr

*Château de Montaigu, Meurthe-et-Moselle (54)*
Le chateau de Montaigu près de Nancy by michel rieffly, on Flickr

*Château de Hell-Oberkirch, Bas-Rhin (67)*
Château (c. 1846) de Hell-Oberkirch, Obernai (Bas-Rhin, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château du Ht-Koenigsbourg, Haut-Rhin (68)*
2/2 Château du Ht-Koenigsbourg Alsace by Yolande FREY, on Flickr

*Château de Chalosset, Rhône (69)*
Château de Chalosset by Chriis Greek, on Flickr

*Château de Chamousset, Rhône (69)*
château de chamousset SEP 2014 006 by Jean Philippe Ballet, on Flickr

*Merry Christmas to all!
Joyeux Noël à tous!*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Esclimont, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Chateau d'Esclimont by Chateaux-Hotels, on Flickr

*Château de Gargilesse, Indre (36)*
C1032499 - Château de Gargilesse by Olivier Courtois, on Flickr

*Château de Dieppe, Seine-Maritime (76)*
Dieppe (Seine-Maritime) - Entrée du château-musée by Patrick, on Flickr

*Château d'Ussé, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
IMG_6319-HDR-HDR by xsalto, on Flickr

*Château de Clermont, Loire-Atlantique (44)*
Château de Clermont by Jacques, on Flickr

*Château de Brézé, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
IMG_0732.jpg by mivoi45, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saint Fargeau, Yonne (89)*
Chateau de Saint Fargeau , l'orage est passé by elisabeth pillet, on Flickr

*Château d'Ozonay (Tournus), Saône-et-Loire (71)*
CHÂTEAU D' OZONAY by Michel CIRODDE ex Eddoric71, on Flickr

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Termes, Aude (11)*
Château de Termes by Au Bout De La Route, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
lightroom_1565_ château de chenonceau by JEAN PIERRE BOISTE, on Flickr

*Château de Baulx, Hérault (34)*
Le château de Baulx by Brigitte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Montreuil-Bellay, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château de Montreuil-Bellay by Guillaume Martins, on Flickr

*Château de Mane, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence (04)*
04 Mane - Ruines château XIV XVI by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de Turpault, Morbihan (56)*
Le Château Turpault by Bienvenido Garcia, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Ulrich, Haut-Rhin (68)*
Le château de Saint-Ulrich vu du Girsberg by Florence.V, on Flickr

*Château de Serrigny, Yonne (89)*
Château de Serrigny (Yonne) by godran25, on Flickr

*Château de Fougères, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*

Fougères (Ille-et-Vilaine). by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Cordès, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Château de Cordès (XVe-XVIIIe), Orcival (63) - [Explore du 2 oct. 2013] by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Château de Cheverny, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Cheverny by Alain Ferraro, on Flickr

*Château de La Brède, Gironde (33)*
Château de La Brède by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de la Motte Fénelon, Nord (59)*
DSC_4739_ Château de la Motte Fénelon by YVES NEVEJANS, on Flickr

*Château de la Bonde, Essonne (91)*
Château de la Bonde, Milly-la-Forêt, Essonne, France by Christine C, on Flickr

*Château de Villandraut, Gironde (33)*
Sud-Gironde: Château de Villandraut by Ducombs Alain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Once again merci beaucoup for your likes*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Etoges, Marne (51)*
lilas en fleur dans le parc du chateau d'Etoges hotel restaurant en champagne proche d'Epernay (near Epernay by Eric Himmesoete, on Flickr

*Château de Tornac, Gard (30)*
château de Tornac et clocher d'Anduze by Jeanne Menjoulet, on Flickr

*Château de Comtal, Vaucluse (84)*
FRANCE - Provence , Vaison La Romaine , Chateau Comtal, 12142/4244 by roba66, on Flickr

*Château de Bizy, Eure (27)*

chateau de Bizy à Vernon (29) by cb de damiette, on Flickr

*Château de l’Islette, Indre-et-Loire (37)*

Château de l'Islette by sebastien scherrer, on Flickr

*Château de Codignat, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Château de Codignat by BerColly, on Flickr

*Happy New Year to all!
Bonne année à tous!*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Montaigut, Aveyron (12)*
Le Chateau de Montaigut dans l'Aveyron by ジャン=ルイは, on Flickr

*Château de Fayet, Aveyron (12)*









*Château de Carcassonne, Aude (11)*
Carcassonne "Art" by Gary Webb, on Flickr

*Château de Roquefixade, Ariège (09)*
ARIEGE by L09C, on Flickr

*Château de Lourdes, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Ein Blick auf das Château de Lourdes by Udo Krause, on Flickr

*Château de Mauvezin, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Chateau de Mauvezin by Sébastien Mathieu, on Flickr

*Château-Tour de Hèches, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Hèches, Hautes-Pyrénées: église et tour du hameau de Héchettes. by Marie-Hélène Cingal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saint Fargeau, Yonne (89)*
Chateau de Saint Fargeau , l'orage est passé by elisabeth pillet, on Flickr

*Château de Lagrange-Montalivet, Cher (18)*
Château (1590-XVIIe s.) de Lagrange-Montalivet, St-Bouize, près de Sancerre (Cher, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château d'Avignon, Bouches-du-Rhône (13)*
Château d'Avignon aux Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer, Bouches-du-Rhône, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur, France by © Stewart Leiwakabessy, on Flickr

*Château de Carrouges, Orne (61)*
Château de Carrouges by Pulex, on Flickr

*Château de Martigny-le-Comte, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château de Martigny-le-Comte by Defachelle Christian, on Flickr

*Château de Hannaches, Oise (60)*
Château de Hannaches - Oise by Philippe_28, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Montreuil-Bellay, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château de Montreuil-Bellay by Guillaume Martins, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château De Chenonceau. by FloraandFauna_2, on Flickr

*Château de Montribloud, Ain (01)*
Château de Montribloud by Stéphane Sélo, on Flickr

*Château de Mane, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence (04)*
04 Mane - Ruines château XIV XVI by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château-Fort de Lourdes, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Le Château Fort de Lourdes by Benjamin Radley, on Flickr

*Château de Mauvezin, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Le château de Mauvezin by Artur Tomaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vizille, Isère (38)*
IMG_9918_DxO by Osman Durak, on Flickr

*Château de Radepont, Eure (27)*
Château de Radepont - Eure by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Rochebrune, Charente (16)*
Chateau de Rochebrune, Etagnac, Charente France by LesTroisChenes, on Flickr

*Château de Collonges-la-Rouge, Corrèze (19)*
Collonges-la-Rouge (Corrèze). by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Gratien, Somme (80)*
Le château de Saint-Gratien by ADANT Frédéric, on Flickr

*Château de Balleroy, Calvados (14)*
Château de Balleroy, May 2018 by David Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Amboise, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Amboise by Antonio Vaccarini, on Flickr

*Chateau de Montrichard, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Chateau de Montrichard by Paolo Ramponi, on Flickr

*Château de Valençay, Indre (36)*
Cours du château de Valençay by Frédéric BISSON, on Flickr

*Château d'Arcine, Haute-Savoie (74)*
Château d&#x27;Arcine by William van Dieten, on Flickr

*Château de Chevron, Savoie (73)*
Mercury Château de Chevron by Flou-Net, on Flickr

*Château de Rochechinard, Drôme (26)*
Chateau de Rochechinard - Vercors -2021-02-20- P2322543 by yves Tennevin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Once again merci beaucoup for your likes*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Lagrézette, Lot (46)*

L'automne dans les vignes du Château Lagrezette ...... en pays Lotois by Laurence, on Flickr

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Château de Vincennes by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

*Château de Bricquebec-en-Cotentin, Manche (50)*
Bricquebec-en-Cotentin (Manche) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Fort la Latte, Côtes-d'Armor (22)*

TOP_DSC_6447_gomme by Hugues TABURET, on Flickr

*Château de Pierrefonds, Oise (60)*
MMM_5219a by Mauro JR Silva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Château de Vincennes by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

*Château de Bricquebec-en-Cotentin, Manche (50)*
Bricquebec-en-Cotentin (Manche) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Lignac, Indre (36)*
Lignac (Indre) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Maintenon, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Château de Maintenon by Nicolas Torquet, on Flickr

*Château de Salses, Pyrénées-Orientales (66)*

Le Château de Salses by juvhadamar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Montméry, Haute-Vienne (87)*
╰ Théodore&#x27;s Spring 🌼 by Éric…Mon chemin ⊰♥, on Flickr

*Château de Tournoël, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Château de Tournoël | Volvic [France] by Vins 64, on Flickr

*Château de Val, Cantal (15)*
Le château de Val # 2 by Pierre Lapointe, on Flickr

*Château des Marcilly-Talaru, Loire (42)*
CHAMAZEL - LE CHÂTEAU by Michel CIRODDE ex Eddoric71, on Flickr

*Château de Montrond, Loire (42)*
Château de Montrond les Bains by Mickaël Meyret, on Flickr

*Château de Saconay, Rhône (69)*
Pomeys - Le chateau de Saconay by larsen Detdl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de La Brède, Gironde (33)*
Château de La Brède by JiPiR, on Flickr

*Château de Baronville, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Chateau de Baronville by Panayotis1, on Flickr

*Château de La Grillère, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Faye-la-Vineuse - Indre-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Carcassonne, Aude (11)*
Château Comtal de Carcassonne by Bart, on Flickr

*Château de Lapalisse, Allier (03)*
Lapalisse by Jelle Drok, on Flickr

*Château de la Roche, Loire (42)*
Château de la Roche by Dav Id, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Ancy-le-Franc, Yonne (89)*

Ancy le Franc 1 by Laurent Lenotre, on Flickr[/QUOTE]

*Château de Bizy, Eure (27)*

chateau de Bizy à Vernon (29) by cb de damiette, on Flickr

*Château de Bertichères, Oise (60)*

La Bertichères Chaumont en Vexin 60 by olivier cremer, on Flickr

*Château de l’Islette, Indre-et-Loire (37)*

Château de l'Islette by sebastien scherrer, on Flickr

*Château de Codignat, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Château de Codignat by BerColly, on Flickr

*Château de Val, Cantal (15)*
Château de Val by BerColly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Once again merci beaucoup for your likes*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Château de Vincennes by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

*Château de Bricquebec-en-Cotentin, Manche (50)*
Bricquebec-en-Cotentin (Manche) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Lignac, Indre (36)*
Lignac (Indre) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Maintenon, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Château de Maintenon by Nicolas Torquet, on Flickr

*Château de Salses, Pyrénées-Orientales (66)*

Le Château de Salses by juvhadamar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Etoges, Marne (51)*
lilas en fleur dans le parc du chateau d'Etoges hotel restaurant en champagne proche d'Epernay (near Epernay by Eric Himmesoete, on Flickr

*Château de Portes, Gard (30)*
Château de Portes (XI au XIV) by sudfrance30, on Flickr

*Château de Tornac, Gard (30)*
château de Tornac et clocher d'Anduze by Jeanne Menjoulet, on Flickr

*Château de Lézan, Gard (30)*
Château de Lézan by davidgard30, on Flickr

*Château de Comtal, Vaucluse (84)*
FRANCE - Provence , Vaison La Romaine , Chateau Comtal, 12142/4244 by roba66, on Flickr

*Château de Tallard, Hautes-Alpes (05)*
le chateau de tallard.jpg by michel coiffard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Pierrefonds, Oise (60)*
Château de pierrefonds by Elísa Daníelsdóttir, on Flickr

*Château de Suscinio, Morbihan (56)*
chateau de SUSCINIO- Balades en France 29 by GUY PEINTURIER, on Flickr

*Château de Mons, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
63 Arlanc - Château de Mons XII XVII XIX by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de Domeyrat, Haute-Loire (43)*
_RU_5484 by bruno lienard, on Flickr

*Château de Bressuire, Deux-Sèvres (79)*
Chateau at Bressuire, Deux Sevres, France by Stuart Powell, on Flickr

*Château de Calmont d'Olt, Aveyron (12)*
Château de Calmont d'Olt - Aveyron by Arnaud Villefranque, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Montribloud, Ain (01)*
Château de Montribloud by Stéphane Sélo, on Flickr

*Château-Tour de Masse, Aveyron (12)*
12 Espalion - Tour de Masse by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Chateau by Bruscot Photography, on Flickr

*Château du Parc de Sceaux, Hauts-de-Seine (92)*
Chateau du Parc de Sceaux by Manuel ADAMI, on Flickr

*Château de Miolans, Savoie (73)*
Château de Miolans by Kevin Palmer, on Flickr

*Château de Créminil, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Estrée-Blanche (château de Créminil) 2251 by Marc ROUSSEL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Plessis-Macé, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château du Plessis Macé by binouches, on Flickr

*Château de Belvoir, Doubs (25)*

~~Château de Belvoir~~ by Joëlle, on Flickr

*Château de La Bussière, Loiret (45)*

La Bussiere, château. by Michel Debaisieux, on Flickr

*Château de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire (37)*

Château de Villandry by Thierry B, on Flickr

*Château de Menthon-Saint-Bernard, Haute-Savoie (74)*

Château de Menthon-Saint-Bernard ~ #ChâteauDeMenthon-Saint-Bernard #Château #france by Ben Moeller-Gaa, on Flickr

*Château de Kerguéhennec, Morbihan (56)*

Chateau Kerguéhennec by Philippe RIQUET, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Once again merci beaucoup for your likes*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Redon, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
Chateau de Redon by Tourisme MORBIHAN, on Flickr

*Château de Amboise, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Amboise by Antonio Vaccarini, on Flickr

*Château de Valençay, Indre (36)*
Entrée du château de Valençay by Frédéric BISSON, on Flickr

*Château de Raoul à Châteauroux, Indre (36)*
Château Raoul by BS_Photographie, on Flickr

*Château de St-Benin-d'Azy, Nièvre (58)*
58 St-Benin-d&#x27;Azy - Valotte Manoir XV by Herve_R 03, on Flickr

*Château de Chevron, Savoie (73)*
Mercury Château de Chevron by Flou-Net, on Flickr

*Château des Ducks de Savoie à Chambery, Savoie (73)*
Castle of the Dukes of Savoy (Château des Ducs de Savoie) by chowchilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saint-Projet, Tarn-et-Garonne (82)*

82 St-Projet - Château by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de la Chabotterie, Vendée (85)*
La Chabotterie by  Philippe L Photography , on Flickr

*Château de Puivert, Aude (11)*
IMG_1674 by howiemj, on Flickr

*Château de Noailles, Corrèze (19)*
Noailles (Corrèze) by PierreG_09, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Chenonceau (Indre-et-Loire) by Mathieu FRANCOIS DU BERTRAND, on Flickr

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Donjon of the Château de Vincennes by Anton Skrobotov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Montméry, Haute-Vienne (87)*
╰ Théodore&#x27;s Spring 🌼 by Éric…Mon chemin ⊰♥, on Flickr

*Château de Tournoël, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Château de Tournoël | Volvic [France] by Vins 64, on Flickr

*Château de Val, Cantal (15)*
Le château de Val # 2 by Pierre Lapointe, on Flickr

*Château des Marcilly-Talaru, Loire (42)*
CHAMAZEL - LE CHÂTEAU by Michel CIRODDE ex Eddoric71, on Flickr

*Château de Montrond, Loire (42)*
Château de Montrond les Bains by Mickaël Meyret, on Flickr

*Château de Saconay, Rhône (69)*
Pomeys - Le chateau de Saconay by larsen Detdl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château des signes, Var (83)*
Chateau des signes (FR) by Chiffa Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Kérouzéré, Finistère (29)*
Château de Kérouzéré by Azraelle29, on Flickr

*Château de Colombières, Calvados (14)*
251 Château de Colombières by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de Boulogne, Ardèche (07)*
Château de Boulogne (07) by Marie-v Sautel, on Flickr

*Château de Ohlain, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Ohlain (château) 4958 by Marc ROUSSEL, on Flickr

*Château de Champlitte, Haute-Saône (70)*
Château de Champlitte (Haute Saône) by ricohplio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Angles-sur-l'Anglin, Vienne (86)*
Angles-sur-l'Anglin: Le Moulin de Remerle, le Roc aux Sorciers et l'Anglin. by Olivier SIMARD, on Flickr

*Château de Montribloud, Ain (01)*
Château de Montribloud by Stéphane Sélo, on Flickr

*Château-Tour de Masse, Aveyron (12)*
12 Espalion - Tour de Masse by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Chateau by Bruscot Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Miolans, Savoie (73)*
Château de Miolans by Kevin Palmer, on Flickr

*Château de Créminil, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Estrée-Blanche (château de Créminil) 2251 by Marc ROUSSEL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Angles-sur-l'Anglin, Vienne (86)*
Angles-sur-l'Anglin: Le Moulin de Remerle, le Roc aux Sorciers et l'Anglin. by Olivier SIMARD, on Flickr

*Château de Montribloud, Ain (01)*
Château de Montribloud by Stéphane Sélo, on Flickr

*Château-Tour de Masse, Aveyron (12)*
12 Espalion - Tour de Masse by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Chateau by Bruscot Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Miolans, Savoie (73)*
Château de Miolans by Kevin Palmer, on Flickr

*Château de Créminil, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Estrée-Blanche (château de Créminil) 2251 by Marc ROUSSEL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Olhain, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Olhain castle (9) by Joël Le Montagner, on Flickr

*Château de Flers, Nord (59)*
IMG_3685 by Rémi de Valenciennes, on Flickr

*Château de Luneville, Meurthe-et-Moselle (54)*
Lunéville Lorraine France : Le château des ducs de Lorraine, le Versailles Lorrain. das Schloss der Herzoge von Lothringen, the castle of the dukes of Lorraine. by Pierre, on Flickr

*Château de Palladienne de Syam, Jura (39)*
EUR2018 - Château de Syam by Marten Kuilman, on Flickr

*Château-fort de l'Esseillon, Savoie (73)*
Les forts de l'Esseillon. by pierre, on Flickr

*Château de Vizille, Isère (38)*
Chateau de Vizille by Steve Shupe, on Flickr

*Château de Roche la Molière, Loire (42)*
moliere by Chriis Greek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Hell-Oberkirch, Bas-Rhin (67)*
Château (c. 1846) de Hell-Oberkirch, Obernai (Bas-Rhin, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château des Ducs de Wurtemberg, Doubs (25)*
20200817_085900 Montbéliard_ Château des Ducs de Wurtemberg by Uli Franke, on Flickr

*Château de Mons, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
63 Arlanc - Château de Mons XII XVII XIX by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de Domeyrat, Haute-Loire (43)*
_RU_5484 by bruno lienard, on Flickr

*Château de Bressuire, Deux-Sèvres (79)*
Chateau at Bressuire, Deux Sevres, France by Stuart Powell, on Flickr

*Château de Calmont d'Olt, Aveyron (12)*
Château de Calmont d'Olt - Aveyron by Arnaud Villefranque, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Lavoûte-Polignac, Haute-Loire (43)*
Château de Lavoûte-Polignac by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Cuq, Tarn (81)*
Château de Cuq (2011-08-07 -04) by Cary Greisch, on Flickr

*Château de Malvignol, Tarn (81)*
9374758-diaporama by Chriis Greek, on Flickr

*Château de Carcassonne, Aude (11)*
Inner & outer ramparts, Cité de Carcassonne by Niall Corbet, on Flickr

*Château de Valmirande, Haute-Garonne (31)*
Château de Valmirande by Coline Buch, on Flickr

*Château de Coarraze, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
Chateau Coarraze CPhoto O. Gangnebien by Office de Tourisme Pays de Nay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Once again merci beaucoup for your likes*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Redon, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*
Chateau de Redon by Tourisme MORBIHAN, on Flickr

*Château de Amboise, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Amboise by Antonio Vaccarini, on Flickr

*Château de Sully, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château de Sully by Christian Sarbach, on Flickr

*Château de la Verrerie, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château de la verrerie Le Creusot by Roland DOUARRE, on Flickr

*Château-Fort de la Platte, Haute-Savoie (74)*
ALP053 - Fort de la Platte by Robert DALAUDIERE, on Flickr

*Château de Steenbourg, Nord (59)*
Château de Steenbourg by Hobby Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château-Fort de Lourdes, Hautes-Pyrénées (65)*
Le Château Fort de Lourdes by Benjamin Radley, on Flickr

*Château de Radepont, Eure (27)*
Château de Radepont - Eure by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de Rochebrune, Charente (16)*
Chateau de Rochebrune, Etagnac, Charente France by LesTroisChenes, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Gratien, Somme (80)*
Le château de Saint-Gratien by ADANT Frédéric, on Flickr

*Chateau de Montrichard, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Chateau de Montrichard by Paolo Ramponi, on Flickr

*Château de Chevron, Savoie (73)*
Mercury Château de Chevron by Flou-Net, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Ozonay, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
CHÂTEAU D' OZONAY by Michel CIRODDE ex Eddoric71, on Flickr

*Château de Cordès, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Château de Cordès (XVe-XVIIIe), Orcival (63) by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Château de Chandoiseau , Vienne (86)*
Le manoir de Chandoiseau by Joel AUBRY, on Flickr

*Château de Montperroux, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Le château de Montperroux Grury Saône et Loire by Defachelle Christian ☀ON/OFF🌙, on Flickr

*Château de Termes, Aude (11)*
Château de Termes by Au Bout De La Route, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Florent, Haute-Corse (2B)*
DSCF9389 by Manu @ Lille, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Mane, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence (04)*
04 Mane - Ruines château XIV XVI by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de Turpault, Morbihan (56)*
Le Château Turpault by Bienvenido Garcia, on Flickr

*Château de Saint-Ulrich, Haut-Rhin (68)*
Le château de Saint-Ulrich vu du Girsberg by Florence.V, on Flickr

*Château de Serrigny, Yonne (89)*
Château de Serrigny (Yonne) by godran25, on Flickr

*Château de Fougères, Ille-et-Vilaine (35)*

Fougères (Ille-et-Vilaine). by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château du Plessis-Bourré, Maine-et-Loire (49)*

Château du Plessis Bourré by Maryse Cerny, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Angles-sur-l'Anglin, Vienne (86)*
Angles-sur-l'Anglin: Le Moulin de Remerle, le Roc aux Sorciers et l'Anglin. by Olivier SIMARD, on Flickr

*Château de Montribloud, Ain (01)*
Château de Montribloud by Stéphane Sélo, on Flickr

*Château-Tour de Masse, Aveyron (12)*
12 Espalion - Tour de Masse by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Chateau by Bruscot Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Miolans, Savoie (73)*
Château de Miolans by Kevin Palmer, on Flickr

*Château de Créminil, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Estrée-Blanche (château de Créminil) 2251 by Marc ROUSSEL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chandoiseau, Vienne (86)*
Le manoir de Chandoiseau by Joel AUBRY, on Flickr

*Château de Hardelot, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Château de Hardelot. by Michel Debaisieux, on Flickr

*Château de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Chateau by Bruscot Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Montrésor, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Montrésor (Indre-et-Loire) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Puymartin, Dordogne (24)*
Chateau de Puymartin (24) by Etienne Valois, on Flickr

*Château de Joserand, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
63 Joserand - Château XV XIX by Herve_R 03, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Once again merci beaucoup for your likes*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Château de Vincennes by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

*Château de Bricquebec-en-Cotentin, Manche (50)*
Bricquebec-en-Cotentin (Manche) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Maintenon, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Château de Maintenon by Nicolas Torquet, on Flickr

*Château de Βurnand, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
Château de BURNAND 71 by Defachelle Christian 🌿, on Flickr

*Château du Rieu, Corrèze (19)*
Château (XVe-XVIe s.) du Rieu à St Bonnet les Tours de Merle (Corrèze, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Ainay-le-Vieil, Cher (18)*
Ainay-le-Vieil (Cher). by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saint-Projet, Tarn-et-Garonne (82)*

82 St-Projet - Château by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de la Chabotterie, Vendée (85)*
La Chabotterie by  Philippe L Photography , on Flickr

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Donjon of the Château de Vincennes by Anton Skrobotov, on Flickr

*Château-Tour de Masse, Aveyron (12)*
12 Espalion - Tour de Masse by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Chateau by Bruscot Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Miolans, Savoie (73)*
Château de Miolans by Kevin Palmer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Pau, Pyrénées-Atlantiques (64)*
Château de PAU (heure bleue) by Jacques BARBARY, on Flickr

*Chateau de Dompierre, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Sabine.Massé ChâteauDompierre ©Tourisme Haut Limousin-4 by Tourisme Haut Limousin, on Flickr

*Château de Tournoël, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Château de Tournoël | Volvic [France] by Vins 64, on Flickr

*Château de Val, Cantal (15)*
Le château de Val # 2 by Pierre Lapointe, on Flickr

*Château des Marcilly-Talaru, Loire (42)*
CHAMAZEL - LE CHÂTEAU by Michel CIRODDE ex Eddoric71, on Flickr

*Château de Saconay, Rhône (69)*
Pomeys - Le Château de Saconay (2011 05 21) by filoer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Blois, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Château de Blois depuis le jardin Augustin Thierry by Thierry Vilmus (Livith Muse Irry), on Flickr

*Château de Chaumont, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Châteaux de Chaumont sur Loire, France by Carlos Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Marçay, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Marçay (F) by Annelise, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Chenonceau, Loire Valley France by Les Butcher, on Flickr

*Château de Trévien, Tarn (81)*
Château de Trévien (XVe-XVIIIe siècles). by serge imbert, on Flickr

*Château de Val, Cantal (15)*
Château de Val (Cantal, France) by Franck Lecocq, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Marçay, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Marçay (F) by Annelise, on Flickr

*Château de Chenonceau, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Château de Chenonceau, Loire Valley France by Les Butcher, on Flickr

*Château de Trévien, Tarn (81)*
Château de Trévien (XVe-XVIIIe siècles). by serge imbert, on Flickr

*Château de Meillant, Cher (18)*
Château de Meillant (Cher) by Bernard Delefosse, on Flickr

*Château de Lignac, Indre (36)*
Lignac (Indre) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Salses, Pyrénées-Orientales (66)*

Le Château de Salses by juvhadamar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Mons, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*

Château de Mons by Josine and Harry Frankhuizen, on Flickr

*Château de Radepont, Eure (27)*
Château de Radepont - Eure by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de La Grillère, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Faye-la-Vineuse - Indre-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Kaysersberg, Haut-Rhin (68)*

Kaysersberg: the castle (Haut-Rhin, F ) by pierre simonis, on Flickr

*Château de Châteaudun, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Châteaudun (Eure-et-Loir) by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Boulogne, Ardèche (07)*
DSC_3597_-1 Le château de Boulogne by yves62160, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again *merci beaucoup* for your likes


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Château de Vincennes by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

*Château de Bricquebec-en-Cotentin, Manche (50)*
Bricquebec-en-Cotentin (Manche) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Carrouges, Orne (61)*
Château de Carrouges by Pulex, on Flickr

*Château d'Ozonay, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
CHÂTEAU D' OZONAY by Michel CIRODDE ex Eddoric71, on Flickr

*Château de Cordès, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Château de Cordès (XVe-XVIIIe), Orcival (63) - [Explore du 2 oct. 2013] by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Château de Cheverny, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Cheverny by Alain Ferraro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Larringes, Haute-Savoie (74)*
05.20.20.Château de Larringes (France) by Gérard & Françoise, on Flickr

*Château de MontJoux, Haute-Savoie (74)*
11.14.20.Château de Monjoux (France) by Gérard & Françoise, on Flickr

*Château de Locatel, Savoie (73)*
2015-04-24 (11) Albertville.Conflans.Château Manuel de Locatel (XVIe siècle) by Steynard--4 million views : Thanks!!, on Flickr

*Château de Cizeron, Loire (42)*
cizeron by Chriis Greek, on Flickr

*Château de Lavée, Haute-Loire (43)*
chateau de lavee by Chriis Greek, on Flickr

*Château de Cuq, Tarn (81)*
Château de Cuq (2011-08-07 -04) by Cary Greisch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chauvigny, Vienne (86)*
Chauvigny (Vienne) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Challain-la-Potherie, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château de Challain-la-Potherie, a Gothic Revival castle in Maine-et-Loire, France [2816x2122] by mariorcan1, on Flickr

*Château de Coucy, Aisne (02)*
Château de Coucy by Alexandre Roy, on Flickr

*Château d'Ardelay, Vendée (85)*
Le donjon du château d'Ardelay (Vendée) by Henri Drouin, on Flickr

*Château de Coussac-Bonneval, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Château (XIVe-XIXe s.) de Coussac-Bonneval (Haute-Vienne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Montrésor, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Montrésor by Vestia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Mouhée, Vendée (85)*
-- 2 DSC_9110_ by Pat, on Flickr

*Château de Vincennes, Val-de-Marne (94)*
Château de Vincennes by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr

*Château de Bricquebec-en-Cotentin, Manche (50)*
Bricquebec-en-Cotentin (Manche) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château d'Ozonay, Saône-et-Loire (71)*
CHÂTEAU D' OZONAY by Michel CIRODDE ex Eddoric71, on Flickr

*Château de Cordès, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Château de Cordès (XVe-XVIIIe), Orcival (63) - [Explore du 2 oct. 2013] by Yvette Gauthier, on Flickr

*Château de Cheverny, Loir-et-Cher (41)*
Cheverny by Alain Ferraro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Cremat, Alpes-Maritime (06)*
Chateau de Cremat - Nice by CT photographie, on Flickr

*Château de Voguë, Ardèche (07)*
Voguë - Château by christophe flandrin, on Flickr

*Château de Niort, Deux-Sèvres (79)*
Château de Niort , Deux-Sèvres , France by dominique FILLION, on Flickr

*Château de Brest, Finistère (29)*
château de brest [brest] by BleakCabal, on Flickr

*Château de Daoulas, Finistère (29)*
Untitled by picou rivedroite, on Flickr

*Château de Trévarez, Finistère (29)*
Chateau de Trevarez. by Roger Cutler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chateau d'Harcourt, Vienne (86)*
Chauvigny, by michel monedero, on Flickr

*Chateau de Dompierre, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Sabine.Massé ChâteauDompierre ©Tourisme Haut Limousin-4 by Tourisme Haut Limousin, on Flickr

*Chateau de Plantadis, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Chateau de Plantadis by Yves Le Corre, on Flickr

*Château de Tournoël, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
Château de Tournoël | Volvic [France] by Vins 64, on Flickr

*Château des Marcilly-Talaru, Loire (42)*
CHAMAZEL - LE CHÂTEAU by Michel CIRODDE ex Eddoric71, on Flickr

*Château de Saconay, Rhône (69)*
Pomeys - Le Château de Saconay (2011 05 21) by filoer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again *merci beaucoup* for your likes


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château des Signes, Var (83)*
Chateau des signes (FR) by Chiffa Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Kérouzéré, Finistère (29)*
Château de Kérouzéré by Azraelle29, on Flickr

*Château de Colombières, Calvados (14)*
251 Château de Colombières by Thomas The Baguette, on Flickr

*Château de Boulogne, Ardèche (07)*
Château de Boulogne (07) by Marie-v Sautel, on Flickr

*Château de Ohlain, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Ohlain (château) 4958 by Marc ROUSSEL, on Flickr

*Château de Champlitte, Haute-Saône (70)*
Château de Champlitte (Haute Saône) by ricohplio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Plessis-Macé, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château du Plessis Macé by binouches, on Flickr

*Château de Belvoir, Doubs (25)*

~~Château de Belvoir~~ by Joëlle, on Flickr

*Château de La Bussière, Loiret (45)*

La Bussiere, château. by Michel Debaisieux, on Flickr

*Château de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire (37)*

Château de Villandry by Thierry B, on Flickr

*Château de Menthon-Saint-Bernard, Haute-Savoie (74)*

Château de Menthon-Saint-Bernard ~ #ChâteauDeMenthon-Saint-Bernard #Château #france by Ben Moeller-Gaa, on Flickr

*Château de Kerguéhennec, Morbihan (56)*

Chateau Kerguéhennec by Philippe RIQUET, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Angles-sur-l'Anglin, Vienne (86)*
Angles-sur-l'Anglin: Le Moulin de Remerle, le Roc aux Sorciers et l'Anglin. by Olivier SIMARD, on Flickr

*Château de Montribloud, Ain (01)*
Château de Montribloud by Stéphane Sélo, on Flickr

*Château-Tour de Masse, Aveyron (12)*
12 Espalion - Tour de Masse by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Chateau by Bruscot Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Miolans, Savoie (73)*
Château de Miolans by Kevin Palmer, on Flickr

*Château de Créminil, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Estrée-Blanche (château de Créminil) 2251 by Marc ROUSSEL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chauvigny, Vienne (86)*
Chauvigny (Vienne) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Challain-la-Potherie, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château de Challain-la-Potherie, a Gothic Revival castle in Maine-et-Loire, France [2816x2122] by mariorcan1, on Flickr

*Château de Coucy, Aisne (02)*
Château de Coucy by Alexandre Roy, on Flickr

*Château d'Ardelay, Vendée (85)*
Le donjon du château d'Ardelay (Vendée) by Henri Drouin, on Flickr

*Château de Coussac-Bonneval, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Château (XIVe-XIXe s.) de Coussac-Bonneval (Haute-Vienne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Montrésor, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Montrésor by Vestia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chauvigny, Vienne (86)*
Chauvigny (Vienne) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Challain-la-Potherie, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château de Challain-la-Potherie, a Gothic Revival castle in Maine-et-Loire, France [2816x2122] by mariorcan1, on Flickr

*Château de Coucy, Aisne (02)*
Château de Coucy by Alexandre Roy, on Flickr

*Château d'Ardelay, Vendée (85)*
Le donjon du château d'Ardelay (Vendée) by Henri Drouin, on Flickr

*Château de Coussac-Bonneval, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Château (XIVe-XIXe s.) de Coussac-Bonneval (Haute-Vienne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Montrésor, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Montrésor by Vestia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again *merci beaucoup* for your likes


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Pierrefonds, Oise (60)*
Château de pierrefonds by Elísa Daníelsdóttir, on Flickr

*Château de Suscinio, Morbihan (56)*
chateau de SUSCINIO- Balades en France 29 by GUY PEINTURIER, on Flickr

*Château de Mons, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*
63 Arlanc - Château de Mons XII XVII XIX by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de Domeyrat, Haute-Loire (43)*
_RU_5484 by bruno lienard, on Flickr

*Château de Bressuire, Deux-Sèvres (79)*
Chateau at Bressuire, Deux Sevres, France by Stuart Powell, on Flickr

*Château de Calmont d'Olt, Aveyron (12)*
Château de Calmont d'Olt - Aveyron by Arnaud Villefranque, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Mons, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*

Château de Mons by Josine and Harry Frankhuizen, on Flickr

*Château de Radepont, Eure (27)*
Château de Radepont - Eure by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de La Grillère, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Faye-la-Vineuse - Indre-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Kaysersberg, Haut-Rhin (68)*

Kaysersberg: the castle (Haut-Rhin, F ) by pierre simonis, on Flickr

*Château de Châteaudun, Eure-et-Loir (28)*
Châteaudun (Eure-et-Loir) by sybarite48, on Flickr

*Château de Boulogne, Ardèche (07)*
DSC_3597_-1 Le château de Boulogne by yves62160, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Amboise, Indre-et-Loire (37)*

Château d'Amboise by Albert Amaron, on Flickr

*Château de Mons, Puy-de-Dôme (63)*

Château de Mons by Josine and Harry Frankhuizen, on Flickr

*Château de Saumur, Maine-et-Loire (49)*

DSC_3476 by janus105, on Flickr

*Château de Radepont, Eure (27)*
Château de Radepont - Eure by Vaxjo, on Flickr

*Château de La Grillère, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Faye-la-Vineuse - Indre-et-Loire by Jacques-BILLAUDEL, on Flickr

*Château de Foix, Ariège (09)*
JHD_0098.jpg by Jean-Hubert NIKON D5500, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chauvigny, Vienne (86)*
Chauvigny (Vienne) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Challain-la-Potherie, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château de Challain-la-Potherie, a Gothic Revival castle in Maine-et-Loire, France [2816x2122] by mariorcan1, on Flickr

*Château de Coucy, Aisne (02)*
Château de Coucy by Alexandre Roy, on Flickr

*Château d'Ardelay, Vendée (85)*
Le donjon du château d'Ardelay (Vendée) by Henri Drouin, on Flickr

*Château de Coussac-Bonneval, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Château (XIVe-XIXe s.) de Coussac-Bonneval (Haute-Vienne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Montrésor, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Montrésor by Vestia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chauvigny, Vienne (86)*
Chauvigny (Vienne) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr

*Château de Challain-la-Potherie, Maine-et-Loire (49)*
Château de Challain-la-Potherie, a Gothic Revival castle in Maine-et-Loire, France [2816x2122] by mariorcan1, on Flickr

*Château de Coucy, Aisne (02)*
Château de Coucy by Alexandre Roy, on Flickr

*Château d'Ardelay, Vendée (85)*
Le donjon du château d'Ardelay (Vendée) by Henri Drouin, on Flickr

*Château de Coussac-Bonneval, Haute-Vienne (87)*
Château (XIVe-XIXe s.) de Coussac-Bonneval (Haute-Vienne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr

*Château de Montrésor, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Montrésor by Vestia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again *merci beaucoup* for your likes


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Angles-sur-l'Anglin, Vienne (86)*
Angles-sur-l'Anglin: Le Moulin de Remerle, le Roc aux Sorciers et l'Anglin. by Olivier SIMARD, on Flickr

*Château de Montribloud, Ain (01)*
Château de Montribloud by Stéphane Sélo, on Flickr

*Château-Tour de Masse, Aveyron (12)*
12 Espalion - Tour de Masse by Hervé Rebours, on Flickr

*Château de Villandry, Indre-et-Loire (37)*
Chateau by Bruscot Photography, on Flickr

*Château de Miolans, Savoie (73)*
Château de Miolans by Kevin Palmer, on Flickr

*Château de Créminil, Pas-de-Calais (62)*
Estrée-Blanche (château de Créminil) 2251 by Marc ROUSSEL, on Flickr


----------

